# "Full Circle" TTC-BFP April 2013 Bump Buddies



## Crownjewelz

I will be testing on New Years Eve this year. Is anyone else due to start on new Years Day?

New Years :bfp:

UPDATED: We have updated this list for all of the current :bfp: and members of this thread. 

1.BreeLeeC-Full Circle

2.mummygabby

3.Mom to 2

4. AnxiousRay

5. ttc_lolly

5. MrsMcD123-Full Circle-MOM 

6. Crownjewelz-Full Circle

7. Sunkiss-Full Circle-MOM

8. c1403-Full Circle

9. Beeba-Full Circle

10. Eeyore Girl-Full Circle

11. Seaweed Eater-Full Circle

12. StefanieC-Full Circle-TTC

13. Horseypants-Full Circle-TTC 

14. Krippy-Full Circle

15. shantehend-Full Cirlce

16. cckarting-Full Circle


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi there, i will be testing on new years eve! were in this together. :dust: to us all. x


----------



## mommyinwtg

Count me in!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay! Glad Im not alone!! GL to us all....


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Me too! I'm due AF new years day.
AF Cramping, nausea at 7dpo, boobs usually sore by now....


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm due for AF on NEw Years Eve so i'm gonna be testing then if it doesn't arrive!!
Wouldn't it be great to start the new year pregnant!!!!! 
Good luck to you all
xx


----------



## gimgem

I'm in as well. Af due new years eve :) so if not will test then


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jacobnmatty said:


> Me too! I'm due AF new years day.
> AF Cramping, nausea at 7dpo, boobs usually sore by now....

you too!!! AF cramping since day 4-5dpo. sick of it now!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I have had some stomach issues for the last two days. Cramping and nauseous. Good luck ladies.


----------



## 3outnumbered

decided the tww sucks! i thought cp would help me see if pregnant or not, read all the threads, and cp dont help at all. hoo hum! just wait for BFP or AF!


----------



## agreeksmom

im gonna wait till the 1st maybe the second as sometimes my period comes the sun or wed so i just beded the whole week lol


----------



## m.knight

I'm due thurs/fri so testing NYE if af is a no show. Feel no different, no symptoms except a bit of heartburn and different cm to normal. Hope it's this month, my sis just announce she's pregnant and id love to be pregnant at the same time as her!


----------



## Mum2two14

Count me in! Af is due 1/1 . Praying these next 5 days fly by for all if us!!


----------



## Baby_Love11

9dpo "symptoms":
- I'm feeling very achey in my ribs and back. It's like I've been coughing really hard, but I haven't. 
- my left bb is sore, but not the right ???
- I've had heartburn for three days straight, but I think it's from the Christmas punch I've been drinking


My temps are still hovering above my coverline. They didn't really shift much this month and it's had me so confused. I'm praying for a spike at 10dpo tomorrow. :) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BreeLeeC

In the new years testing pool as well 5 DPO and POAS due to my addiction Knew what the results were going to be... still tested! BFN- obviously!! This is only our 2nd cycle ttc, which has worked out great because DH has been home for my OVing. Works out of country so our chances become slim if he's not around when I "need" him LOL! Had no luck last month, so crossing our fingers for this month as he will miss next cycle completely..... worried about short luteal phase defect. My phase was only about 11 days last cycle?! Very knew to this idea, hoing my cycle goes back to its 26 day normal. Been a bit scattered since coming off BC in Aug- but generally averages out to between 26 and 27 day normal. Not sure why last cylce was a crazy 24 day? Good luck to all.....
Anyone else has really tender boobs, could it be a symptom or am I just symptom searching? ughhh... darn 2ww! Atleast hubby is home this 2ww so time passes a bit quicker, last cycle I lost my mind with POAS... my poor children thought I was out of my mind, dragging them to the drug store over and over again.....


----------



## brandi2boys

Count me in!


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies, i plan on testing new yrs day, i will only be 10dpo but hoping for a beautiful bfp to kick off the new yr!! i used preseed this cycle n SMEP as best as i could, having positive thoughts :)!! i dont have much symptoms but i didnt really have much with my 1st pregnancy either..lots of :babydust: to all of us, what a way to bring in the new yr!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be 8dpo I'll do a test :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ha! I've already caved at 6 DPO and of course it was BFN. I didn't really expect to see a BFP but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Crownjewelz said:


> Ha! I've already caved at 6 DPO and of course it was BFN. I didn't really expect to see a BFP but I could help myself.

I test all the time lol.....its just we are POAS addicts :) can't help ourselves :) right :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

POAS addict indeed!!!


----------



## Baby_Love11

Yes, I had such an urge to POAS today that I used an OPK instead of my last FRER. I'm not sure what the point was, but it held me over. :)


----------



## Jacobnmatty

CrownJewelz.. I am 9dpo and since 7dpo I've been nauseous and tired. 
What kind of tummy upset have you had? I've had cramps like I've got a bug, and today (tmi) diarrohea..DH thinks I'm preg cause by 9dpo I've got sore boobs, heavy and achy, but now NOTHING!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies...may I join?

I'm also going to test NYE. I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge; so if I get a BFN, then I'll just get loaded! lol


----------



## mummygabby

Can i join looking some advice, due AF on new year eve but tested this morning and got a BFP done three tests but how accurate are these early testing? Any advice would help im 36 and loss a baby in April past and hav been trying since so scared to get excited Any advice appreciated.


----------



## 3outnumbered

mummygabby said:


> Can i join looking some advice, due AF on new year eve but tested this morning and got a BFP done three tests but how accurate are these early testing? Any advice would help im 36 and loss a baby in April past and hav been trying since so scared to get excited Any advice appreciated.


wow a caustious congrats to you, how many dpo are you? i caved and poas yesterday nothing but then it was only 7dpo.

i am glad there are more of us doing the test nye, as the christmas day girlies did not do so well, i hope this will not happen to us on nye.

champers on ice as well! 

:dust:


----------



## 3outnumbered

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies...may I join?
> 
> I'm also going to test NYE. I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge; so if I get a BFN, then I'll just get loaded! lol

are you going to be good and sit on your hands now. :haha:


----------



## mummygabby

Think im about 12 dpo AF due around 30 r 31 so scared now just hope the test or right afraid to get excited will be keeping everything crossed for everyone on here


----------



## 3outnumbered

sounds very promising, have you got enough poas for the next few days! hope all goes well for you, post a pic of the thread if you can, you might as well get some other eagle eyes on it. xxx

:dust:


----------



## mummygabby

Not sure how to put photos up


----------



## 3outnumbered

me neither!!! ask one of the other girlies, they might be able to help!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Start a new thread in the pregnancy test section. Then hit the paper clip and attach a photo into the post. Its really easy. 

I have been having actually stomach cramps like I ate something bad. It also been doing a lot of gurgling just like it did when I was pregnant the first time. I am having some serious back pains and I am very tired.


----------



## 3outnumbered

sounds promising, i am feeling nothing but AF coming, and top back of my legs ache.


----------



## Kimbre

Hi ladies can I join?! I'm due for AF on new years eve too. Really really hoping she stays away. I work all day and night that day too since I'm a bar tender:/ I'd hate to get my stupid AF!


----------



## 3outnumbered

nice to have with us kimbre, working on nye oh my life!!! blow that for a laugh!

id rather:coffee:!

we are all trying to sit on our hands, but we bought the hundreds of poas, frers and digis for a reason. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Baby_Love11

Well, I couldn't resist the urge this morning = BFN with FRER @ 10dpo. 

However, my temp did go up just a bit. It wasn't much, but it does make me happier than if it went down. I keep hoping to wake up and see a major temp spike, since I'm just hovering above my coverline this month for some reason.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Baby_Love11 said:


> Well, I couldn't resist the urge this morning = BFN with FRER @ 10dpo.
> 
> However, my temp did go up just a bit. It wasn't much, but it does make me happier than if it went down. I keep hoping to wake up and see a major temp spike, since I'm just hovering above my coverline this month for some reason.


:dust: to us all.


----------



## vegazbaby

im testing the morning of 31st, im currently 7dpo, with aches pains, had pinching at 4dpo, boobs heavy bumpy and veiny and eating everything in sight


----------



## 3outnumbered

vegazbaby said:


> im testing the morning of 31st, im currently 7dpo, with aches pains, had pinching at 4dpo, boobs heavy bumpy and veiny and eating everything in sight


sounds good. :hug:


----------



## AquaM

Hi all,
I'll be testing on NYE and hope announce my BFP to hubbie at midnight. I had AF cramps from 2dpo until 7 dpo. Nothing today but very hungry all day very unusal for me. Trying so hard not to symptom spot and fighting my POAS addiction. 

:dust: to all


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Crownjewelz.. same here my stomach gurgling like a cappuccino machine! DH hears it even! And it feels so yuck. I'm 10dpo today!!
I'm just waking up now in Sydney 28 Dec and feeling nauseous .oh and still have headache!
FX FX FX and BabyDust


----------



## Crownjewelz

Baby dust to you Jacobnmatty!!! FX for you, Im excited to test this month and Im praying its our month.


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I mc at 9 weeks in March 2011 xx Praying its our month too. We can be bump buddies!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i am getting nervous the closer i get to testing time. xx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Same... The closer I get.. I keep thinking to test but I'm talking myself out of it cause don't want BFN and be upset if BFP is just around corner..
I swear my (.)(.) usually killing by 10dpo. They feel slightly larger but I can squish and prod em and no soreness.. Same thing happened in March before my BFP at 14 dpo


----------



## 3outnumbered

i keep saying AF is coming i am getting the cramps for it! it is so nerve raking, but i just posted on first triamester about my hair being so greasy i am having to wash it every day, i am hoping it is a good sign.

xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I MC at 9 weeks (6+5 gestational) and I am very nervous month. Not sure what to expect this month. I am pulling my hair out trying to wrap my brain around possibly being pregnant again. I won't know whether to be super excited or very cautious. I know one thing, the only people who will know is all of you ladies. 

I would love to be bump buddies with you Jacobnmatty.


----------



## sunkiss

i am a POAS addict too ladies :haha:, and so easy since i work in a clinic and the test are free for me but i dont want to before new yrs this time even though that would be early for me too..i said i wouldn't symptom spot either as i dont remember any symptoms with my last pregnancy until somewhere in week 4, but then again she was a surprise so i wasnt looking for any either...now that i am ttc i seem to notice all the things that didnt matter before...so here we go with my symptoms so far...my main symptom before was tiredness n missing my period, so far i have been a little tired (more than usual) yawning a bit more too, i had this thick lotion like cm on 2-3dpo, now more to creamy like, i have a bit of soreness in my lower tummy, i can feel it when i go to sit down like a little tenderness, kinda like i was doing lower ab crunches..also have a lil mild cramping, not much just notice it the past few days, i dont want to read to much into the symptoms but its nice to feel the tiredness as that was the very first sign for me before..now if i have a hard time getting up in the morn i am gonna be ecstatic lol!! this is my 2nd cycle since my loss and my body finally feels normal so i am hoping for my new yrs :bfp:...lots of :dust: to us all!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> I MC at 9 weeks (6+5 gestational) and I am very nervous month. Not sure what to expect this month. I am pulling my hair out trying to wrap my brain around possibly being pregnant again. I won't know whether to be super excited or very cautious. I know one thing, the only people who will know is all of you ladies.
> 
> I would love to be bump buddies with you Jacobnmatty.

i can totally relate to all u said, will be a joyous but very nervous time for us :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

sunkiss i read your signature i am sorry for your loss. they are never forgotton. :hug:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man that must be so nice to have pee sticks at your reach all the time and for free. With my addiction I would pee on one everyday if I could. LOL


----------



## sunkiss

3outnumbered said:


> sunkiss i read your signature i am sorry for your loss. they are never forgotton. :hug:

thank u hun, u are right, we never forget our angels :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Man that must be so nice to have pee sticks at your reach all the time and for free. With my addiction I would pee on one everyday if I could. LOL

ha ha, i drove myself mad last mth doing that n promised i wouldnt this mth, lets see how it goes :blush:

my hunny n i are going to bring the new yr in @ church this yr and pray for another blessing and then test in the morn...fx'd this is all of our mth!!


----------



## mummygabby

Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'll be testing New Years Eve also! It's early as my period isn't supposed to start until the 4th but I'm not going to be able to hold off!


----------



## 3outnumbered

mummygabby said:


> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps

will have a look now.

xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

:thumbup:


mummygabby said:


> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps]
> 
> :baby::cloud9::hugs:
> 
> Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

mummgabby those tests look good and positive, many congratulations.:hugs:


----------



## mummygabby

Thanks will let you know how it goes tomorrow its so good to be able to talk to someone cos cant say anything to family


----------



## sunkiss

mummygabby said:


> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps

congrats are in order, smiling ear to ear for u :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

mummygabby said:


> Thanks will let you know how it goes tomorrow its so good to be able to talk to someone cos cant say anything to family

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

CrownJewelz..FX for us to be bump buddies xx
PM me your email address if you like!


----------



## Cheska

Hi ladies I may join you in nye testing. Af due nyd! Lots of luck to you all x


----------



## Jacobnmatty

This morning going to loo I had (tmi) chunk of white cm on tp.

Been reading back through my posts before had BFP in March and saw that I had same thing at 10dpo then too!!

Keep prodding at my (.)(.) to see if sore but not.. ever so slightly on sides under arms..
Starting to slowly go crazy!!!!


----------



## AnxiousRay

I will be testing on NYE as well! I am staying away from POAS! Its too heart wrenching not seeing a positive (although I know it's too early)! Ugh I am an emotional wreck and to put on top of it I've got sharp gas pains, belly making all kinds of hoopla and this nausea that's making my darn headache 10x's worse! Woosa okay had to vent! lol Baby dust to all! Can;t wait to see all our BFP's!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Wow AnxiousRay you sound like me, gassy, nauseous, headache! GL to you
I'm trying to keep busy (by coming on here every second lol) DH thinks I'm crazy lol
Just want to know NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

OH MY ME TOO! I just wanna know either way. If I can't drink on New Years I'll be the happiest girl on earth. If I can I'm gettin tanked. LOL


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Crownjewelz said:


> OH MY ME TOO! I just wanna know either way. If I can't drink on New Years I'll be the happiest girl on earth. If I can I'm gettin tanked. LOL

LOL Love it!!!


----------



## AnxiousRay

LMAO! There is no way these symptoms are "just in my mind" gosh dammit! DH says in a reassuring way "I don't think you're crazy" every time I pick up the laptop! While DH is drinking wine @ dinner I'm stuck with sparkling grape juice! Im so with you Crownjewelz!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I get NYE first!! Woohoo! Have you ever seen the Sydney Harbor Bridge fireworks? It goes off!! 
I will be going off with a BFP ....FX FX


----------



## ttc_lolly

I will probably start testing around NYE although it'll be a bit early for me but I'm POAS crazy so won't be able to help myself :rofl:

GL to everyone :dust:


----------



## 3outnumbered

wow its nice to wake up and mind so more ladies ready to test of nye, jacobnmatty, normally watch all the fireworks over the world on the telly later. your right everytime i pick up the laptop my oh groans, i tell him i could always talk to you about it, he soons changes the channel. :haha:

my AF cramps have gone, how confused am i, will try to keep myself busy all day and not spend 90% of my day on b&b. :wacko:


----------



## Amphitrite24

i will be testing to. but i am already 4 days over due. so it is really fingers crossed. we want to wait till im 7 days over due cause i have a nasy habbit of testing when i am a couple of days over or on the day in due and the next day i start my period :-( just trying to save a bit of money and would also be amazing to find out on new years if we will be expecting our first child.  so got all my fingers and toes crossed for all you ladies x x x x


----------



## c1403

Ill be testing NYE too...good luck all. How nice would it be to get a sticky bean in time for the new years celebrations  xxx


----------



## Katie blue

I will be testing new years eve too if i dont get AF before then. Ill be 14dpo. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I'll be 14dpo New Years Day!


----------



## mummygabby

Crownjewelz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps]
> 
> :baby::cloud9::hugs:
> 
> Congrats hun!!!!
> 
> Said i would let you know how things went well seen doc and she confirmed today with a scan seen sac but have to go back next week for another one just to see how things r going. Keeping all crossed for you and the other girls on here :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I want time to go faster!! lol

My back is aching & got a headache today which is making me miserable, but no other symptoms...

I will be approx 14dpo on Friday so think I'll test then if AF doesn't show up before... I would like to say I'll wait for NYE because that was the plan, but I'm not sure i'm even going to make it to Friday...!!! lol

I just want to know either way now!

Fingers crossed for everyone!

xxx


----------



## sunkiss

glad things are looking up mummy, lots of sticky dust for u hunny :D !!!

hello ladies, how is everyone getting on today? i have no symptoms so far today but my temp was up a bit, hope it stays up or goes up more, this was my first time trying smep and preseed so i hope i have success like others before me, i dont want to lose my mind for the new yr if i get a bfn lol!! my poor oh will be there to pic me up if i do, thank God for that man!!


----------



## AquaM

mummygabby said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps]
> 
> :baby::cloud9::hugs:
> 
> Congrats hun!!!!
> 
> Said i would let you know how things went well seen doc and she confirmed today with a scan seen sac but have to go back next week for another one just to see how things r going. Keeping all crossed for you and the other girls on here :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you hun. Praying for your sticky bean.
> 
> AFM, I feel a bit strange. Normally I'd be starting to suffer really bad cramps knowing that AF is on the way but nothing. I had really bad cramps from 3dpo to 7dpo but now eerily nothing at all. Trying to fight my POAS addiction as only 9dpo and don't want a BFN. I think there should be a suppot group for POAS addicts.
> 
> 
> :dust: to us all.Click to expand...


----------



## bbgoosebumps

AnxiousRay said:


> I will be testing on NYE as well! I am staying away from POAS! Its too heart wrenching not seeing a positive (although I know it's too early)! Ugh I am an emotional wreck and to put on top of it I've got sharp gas pains, belly making all kinds of hoopla and this nausea that's making my darn headache 10x's worse! Woosa okay had to vent! lol Baby dust to all! Can;t wait to see all our BFP's!


hahahah. Is that from bad boys 2?


----------



## sunkiss

AquaM said:


> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi jsut after put pics up on pregnancy test forum hav a look think i might do another test in morning not due til 30th but really bad pains today and cramps]
> 
> :baby::cloud9::hugs:
> 
> Congrats hun!!!!
> 
> Said i would let you know how things went well seen doc and she confirmed today with a scan seen sac but have to go back next week for another one just to see how things r going. Keeping all crossed for you and the other girls on here :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you hun. Praying for your sticky bean.
> 
> AFM, I feel a bit strange. Normally I'd be starting to suffer really bad cramps knowing that AF is on the way but nothing. I had really bad cramps from 3dpo to 7dpo but now eerily nothing at all. Trying to fight my POAS addiction as only 9dpo and don't want a BFN. I think there should be a suppot group for POAS addicts.
> 
> 
> :dust: to us all.Click to expand...
> 
> you know whats worst is i get off on other ppls sticks :haha:, i get so excited like its my bfp, so if anybody would like to show me there sticks to analyze, i would luv to squint for u hee hee!!Click to expand...


----------



## 3outnumbered

i do that too, another B&B nicole has just found out she has a really faint line at 9dpo, was so excited took a test of my own at 9dpo, big surprise BGN.

crazy.

:haha:


----------



## sunkiss

ha ha yes so easy we can get excited, but she was lucky to get a positive so early, ugh the waiting tick tick tock, driving us all mad :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

soooo over the tww now, borrrreeedd!!! 



want AF or :BFP: to come so i can move onto a new month!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Geez I have really been feeling that same way today. Either BFP or AF.... Just one or the other, come on! I have no symptoms today besides gurgely stomach and very tired today. I could lay on my desk and pass out right now. Pillow and blanket anyone? This cycle is making me rather crazy too and I'm frustrated with the wait now. HURRY UP TIME YOU'RE TAKING TO LONG!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I'm 11dpo today and (.)(.) still not sore, only sides are a bit ouch, like under arms.
Don't feel AF PMS symptoms like I should by now...


----------



## Beauts

I am going to test on NYE but it will be early (8dpo)...that's ok though...I need to pee on something!!!:wacko:


----------



## Baby_Love11

Very light cramps today (11dpo) that are pretty constant. 

I have a question for you ladies about cramps. Do you have one side that you feel more then the other? 95% of the time I feel them on my left side, whether during ovulation or AF. Why don't I feel them on my right side, too?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Baby-Love that is a bizarre question. Im not to sure. I only get a pain like cramping in one side when I ovulate. Its really deep and dull and feels like some one stuck me with a screw driver in my side. I feel AF cramps all over and in my back.


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Argghh 11dpo BFN .... WHY did I do it to myself???? Grrrrrr


----------



## AnxiousRay

I have THE worse crouching over cramps and AF isn't due until the 4th of January! And ohh my bbs feel so heavy! On top of that I AM STARVING! lol like all day all I think about is food! :/ Did a stupid POAS this morning and it looked like an ugly BFN! I've gotta stay strong and not cave!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Does anyone feel like your hungry...or you feel like you have to burp and it won't come up? ehhhh its driving me insane!


----------



## agreeksmom

Grr I want to test now lol


----------



## sunkiss

still so early to test ladies, lets stay positive as best we can, i seen so many ladies test early n get bfn, then bam, a few days later get there bfp, so there is still hope!! even though i will test 10dpo, i know its still early so i will have to pull myself together if i get that miserable bfn!!


----------



## sunkiss

i have about 10 clinic grade test in my draw right now n its killing me not to test but i am trying my best to hold off...good grief i wish this time would past whew lol!! im going to pray for all of us tonight before i sleep :)


----------



## BreeLeeC

Ugghhhhh.... gave in to the POAS addiction! I have been using the IC and have had no luck with any sort of line, not even a speck to analize BUT I caved and used my last midstream. Felt like I knew it was going to be a BFN but to my surprise there was an almost miss-able line BUTTTT its one of those + result windows that have a reputation for having evap lines :( Felt completely unsure so I polled my husband and 5 year old daughter.... both were unsure as well, so we dismantled the test and too my surprise still a blue line through the + !!!!!! So we quickly all hopped in the car to the nearest drug store and bought so FRER's to try out! Just paitiently waiting till I have held my bladder long enough to last a 5 second stream lol! I bought 2 tests so I can test tonight and again tomorrow incase tonight is inconclusive again. So a little anxious on my end :) My first flicker of hope has arrived, lets just see where it goes. FX'ed its not just a really nasty evap line XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Thanks Sunkiss xx when we all get our BFP we'll have to create a
due in September group of buddies!!!!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

feel a tiny bit of guilt for testing again, I was trying so hard to hold off till NYE..... i'm not much help to the rest of you hold in there! Keep er going ladies, you can do it!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Wish I could post my Test pics but I cant get a good enough Picture for anything to be visible on the computer :(


----------



## Baby_Love11

BreeLeeC: How did your second test turn out??? BFP???? :)


----------



## BreeLeeC

Haven't taken it yet...... still waiting for my bladder to fill up! I will post as soon as I do though... 
Would it be too early for a positive at 8DPO?? seems early for a positive, although I do remember with my DS that it was fairly early early that I got BFP eeeeek...... going crazy over here!


----------



## sunkiss

oh bree this is so exciting, i want to squint ugh lol!! keeping everything crossed for u hun, ur first glimmer of hope has arrived woohooo!!

i truly cannot wait for that to happen jacobnmatty :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

8dpo is early but not impossible, implant could happen at 6dop n u would have 2 days for hcg to build up, hoping to wake up to something positive :D


----------



## Derina

BreeLeeC said:


> feel a tiny bit of guilt for testing again, I was trying so hard to hold off till NYE..... i'm not much help to the rest of you hold in there! Keep er going ladies, you can do it!

:wohoo:Darlin', are you kidding? This is HOPE! :hugs: Congrats momma! <3

AFM: BFN this morning at 10dpo. Really should wait until Saturday, but I have a ton of IC's burning a hole in my cabinet. :-=


----------



## BreeLeeC

Took the FRER just now and.................. BFPPPPPPPPP!!!!! ok so not big and fat but definately a pink line, clear as day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little on the faint side but not a question at all. We asked our 5 year old daughter to tell us what she saw and she said "two lines"........ 

SO happy about that beautiful pink line! Going to have very positive thoughts in this one sticking....

Have had a Missed misscarriage at 11 weeks before having my son. I think I will always be a little on the nervous side. But positive thinking will be my goal :) :) Here's hoping we get to start up a Sept 2012 baby group!!!!

Just as a quick update, absolutely NO symptoms to report, maybe a little fuller boobs but nothing out of the ordinary and definately no more then 8 DPO. Just goes to show, sometimes a whole lot of nothingness can beat the odds as well ladies. XXXXX Baby dust to you all XXXXX


----------



## Derina

That's so wonderful, Bree! Congratulations!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

@Bree congrats!!! Baby dust!!!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

AF is due 12/31/12. Was having symptoms for awhile....then nothing. Tested today and got a BFN :( I think a frer would pick up a positive by now. Feeling sad.


----------



## JeananneN

Possibly testing on NYE or NYD, maybe both depending on the situation ;). AF is due January 2nd, so I'm hoping I'll get some good news before that to bring in the new year!

Been feeling some very minor cramping lately, mainly just very tired, and a weird nauseous feeling. Especially while eating, can't decide if I'm hungry or sick, but I keep eating lol! Also just today my back started to ache pretty bad.

Hope this is all good signs!!

Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies!!! I'm 4dpo with creamy cm,my left boob hurt on the side,cramps here and there,and last night I had a dream I was 6 months pregnant having a c-section and the doctors was trying to take my baby but I was refusing


----------



## c1403

I caved in and tested today....BFN but I kind of knew that would happen.
Last month (with my chemical) i got BFNs until 14dpo and then a BFP at 15dpo

No more testing until saturday!!

:dust:


----------



## 3outnumbered

crownjewlz think you might need to make a list of all your ladies on her, can you edit your first post on this thread, as this makes three ladies with :BFP: in a matter of days, we are doing much better than the xmas day ladies:cry:, lets keep it all updated.


i am having no symptoms at all today, not a sausage! :nope:


----------



## Crownjewelz

3outnumbered said:


> crownjewlz think you might need to make a list of all your ladies on her, can you edit your first post on this thread, as this makes three ladies with :BFP: in a matter of days, we are doing much better than the xmas day ladies:cry:, lets keep it all updated.
> 
> 
> i am having no symptoms at all today, not a sausage! :nope:

Yep I can surely do that!!! Any ladies with a BFP message me and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I don't know why I do this to myself but I caved and tested again this morning with a digi and it was BFN. :( All of my symptoms have since passed except for a pinching feeling in my lower abdomen. I don't have any sign of AF at all. Not even a single cramp. However, my back has been hurting all week. *sigh* Not I'm feeling discouraged and out, but I know I'm not until the witch shows her nasty face.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Crownjewelz said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself but I caved and tested again this morning with a digi and it was BFN. :( All of my symptoms have since passed except for a pinching feeling in my lower abdomen. I don't have any sign of AF at all. Not even a single cramp. However, my back has been hurting all week. *sigh* Not I'm feeling discouraged and out, but I know I'm not until the witch shows her nasty face.


i am with you! tomorrow or saturday she will come to me if at all. really really nervous.

digi's are not very sensitive.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm only 9 dpo so I'm pretty sure a digi wouldn't work right now anyways. LOl I'm just anxious.


----------



## Beauts

Crownjewelz said:


> I'm only 9 dpo so I'm pretty sure a digi wouldn't work right now anyways. LOl I'm just anxious.


I hear you!!! I am only 6dpo today and I am already wanting to test...why do I do this to myself...I obviously know I am not going to get a bfp at 6dpo....but it's like I have a HPT devil on one shoulder and a HPT angel on the other...man, do they battle!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Beauts said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 9 dpo so I'm pretty sure a digi wouldn't work right now anyways. LOl I'm just anxious.
> 
> 
> I hear you!!! I am only 6dpo today and I am already wanting to test...why do I do this to myself...I obviously know I am not going to get a bfp at 6dpo....but it's like I have a HPT devil on one shoulder and a HPT angel on the other...man, do they battle!!!!!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha ha!

thats good, would not thought of that one.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ahhhhhhhh.... Now I'm really going bat shit crazy! I just found out my cousin and his wife are pregnant with twins. I'm really happy for them as she also had a miscarriage on her first try. They are about 10 weeks along right now. 

I'm kinda sad too though, I wish it was me. Wouldn't it be funny if my and hubby found out we are having twins too? One can hope... :)


----------



## sunkiss

BreeLeeC said:


> Took the FRER just now and.................. BFPPPPPPPPP!!!!! ok so not big and fat but definately a pink line, clear as day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little on the faint side but not a question at all. We asked our 5 year old daughter to tell us what she saw and she said "two lines"........
> 
> SO happy about that beautiful pink line! Going to have very positive thoughts in this one sticking....
> 
> Have had a Missed misscarriage at 11 weeks before having my son. I think I will always be a little on the nervous side. But positive thinking will be my goal :) :) Here's hoping we get to start up a Sept 2012 baby group!!!!
> 
> Just as a quick update, absolutely NO symptoms to report, maybe a little fuller boobs but nothing out of the ordinary and definately no more then 8 DPO. Just goes to show, sometimes a whole lot of nothingness can beat the odds as well ladies. XXXXX Baby dust to you all XXXXX

Bree u have given us all some hope :happydance:, congrats hunny n try ur best to enjoy each moment as hard as it is not worry after a loss!! i agree about the symptoms, i had no symptoms at all this early with my daughter so i try not to feed into it now, i really dont have any signs now except for good feelings n positive vibes..wish u a h&h 9mths n hope to join that sept baby group :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

EeyoreGirl said:


> AF is due 12/31/12. Was having symptoms for awhile....then nothing. Tested today and got a BFN :( I think a frer would pick up a positive by now. Feeling sad.

still early hun, ur not out til the :witch: shows, lots of women dont even get bfp til they are already late, so hold on a lil longer :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> Ahhhhhhhh.... Now I'm really going bat shit crazy! I just found out my cousin and his wife are pregnant with twins. I'm really happy for them as she also had a miscarriage on her first try. They are about 10 weeks along right now.
> 
> I'm kinda sad too though, I wish it was me. Wouldn't it be funny if my and hubby found out we are having twins too? One can hope... :)

It would be great!! Best wishes to you, baby dust coming your way!!
:thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Ahhhhhhhh.... Now I'm really going bat shit crazy! I just found out my cousin and his wife are pregnant with twins. I'm really happy for them as she also had a miscarriage on her first try. They are about 10 weeks along right now.
> 
> I'm kinda sad too though, I wish it was me. Wouldn't it be funny if my and hubby found out we are having twins too? One can hope... :)

so natural to feel that way, funny thing i have been secretly wishing for twins myself, especially since i am 40 n dont know if i will get another shot, i would luv to knock it out the next time around lol.


----------



## Crownjewelz

If we end up with twins that will be our first and last pregnancy as we already have a daughter who is 12. I just hate that I'm so envious as I love my cousins so much and they deserve these babies.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> EeyoreGirl said:
> 
> 
> AF is due 12/31/12. Was having symptoms for awhile....then nothing. Tested today and got a BFN :( I think a frer would pick up a positive by now. Feeling sad.
> 
> still early hun, ur not out til the :witch: shows, lots of women dont even get bfp til they are already late, so hold on a lil longer :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sunkiss!! I needed a little hope :winkwink: Holding on until the nasty witch shows her face.


----------



## Baby_Love11

Yay, Bree!!! 

As for the rest of us, at least we aren't officially out yet. 

I'm currently at 12DPO (CD31) and my temp dropped again this morning. If it drops any tomorrow, it will be below my coverline. The only good thing I can see about it is that it is showing me there is no need to waste a test. 

Yesterday I was looking at charts and there were actually some women who had charts like mine and then the temps skyrocketed at 12dpo and they got a BFP. Last night I prayed that I would see a big jump today, but no.

Bbs are still sore and I was having very mild cramps yesterday, so AF will probably show today or tomorrow.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> If we end up with twins that will be our first and last pregnancy as we already have a daughter who is 12. I just hate that I'm so envious as I love my cousins so much and they deserve these babies.

Crown don't feel bad. It is natural to be envious. You can be envious and happy for them at the same time! Praying for you.:p


----------



## 3outnumbered

EeyoreGirl said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> If we end up with twins that will be our first and last pregnancy as we already have a daughter who is 12. I just hate that I'm so envious as I love my cousins so much and they deserve these babies.
> 
> Crown don't feel bad. It is natural to be envious. You can be envious and happy for them at the same time! Praying for you.:pClick to expand...

Agreed.

well AF normally comes cd25 or cd26, so i might wake up tomorrow feeling rotton.
:nope:

:dust: to all of us.


----------



## Derina

Outnumbered - me too. AF should start Sat, so I expect a temp drop in the morning. Was still high this morning but probably a day too soon. >.<

Twins would be awesome. I think one pregnancy is all I will get, assuming I am lucky enough to get one! :sad1:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Outnumbered, Derina.... I hope AF doesn't show for ANY of us!! Praying we get our BFP even if it's a little late. Although feeling like I am out. If not, we'll stick together for next month. I think we can all agree twins would be great!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Derina, where in the world are you, how you feeling today, i started this morning with no symptoms at all, now i have sligh heartburn and achy boobs by armpit.

crazy day.

:wacko:


----------



## Derina

*Outnumbered *- We are living in Dallas, Texas, USA at the moment but I've lived a lot of different places. I guess I should poke around my profile and see if I can't fill in the blanks! I don't have any symptoms today either, which I guess is a good thing because I was really bloated and gassy (TMI) the last few days, which was yucky. Probably had too much ginger ale. As I have gotten older carbonation likes me less and less, lol. 

Sorry your bbs hurt. I took a long hard look at mine this morning because I read last night that some women have veins show up or Montgomery tubercles, but other than *maybe* being fuller (which could be the pre-AF progesterone anyway) they don't look different. 

I also read that being able to feel a heartbeat on the wall of your vagina near your cervix is a good sign, but I haven't tried checking. Months of prenatals has given me claws like a tiger, and I don't fancy hurting myself. 

Amen, *Eeyore*! We aren't out until the ol' girl shows, so chin up, eh?! My husband asked if I've taken a pregnancy test yet this morning. Nice to know he is paying attention. lol 

:dust: to us all. If we don't get our :bfp: this month then I guess there is always next cycle. :flower:


----------



## sunkiss

funny thing about twins is my mom is a twin and i was always scared i would get preggo with twins and not know how to handle it, then when i got preggo with my daughter i was so scared i was gonna have twins and was so happy when it was one baby, now after losing her, i totally view twins as such a blessing from God, losing a child will surely make u humble and appreciate each moment of life!!

i have a question ladies, TMI stuff sorry, i noticed that in my fertile days when i was checking CM i saw a snot like mucus with a pink tinge to it...does that mean anything in particular? i am so new to checking for all of this stuff i am still learning along the way. also right after O, my mucus was white n thick like a cream for a few days, is that normal? i never checked after O so i am not sure what it is suppose to look like.


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> i have a question ladies, TMI stuff sorry, i noticed that in my fertile days when i was checking CM i saw a snot like mucus with a pink tinge to it...does that mean anything in particular? i am so new to checking for all of this stuff i am still learning along the way. also right after O, my mucus was white n thick like a cream for a few days, is that normal? i never checked after O so i am not sure what it is suppose to look like.

The snotty like mucus is a good thing! That's a sign you are most fertile at the moment. Have lots of sex when you see that next time. Yes the white thick cream is normal too.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Well I've held out so far- tomorrow I will be 14dpo & AF is due- do I test in the morning, or wait and see if she shows then test Saturday morning?

Today my boobs are hurting- a strange pain I can't explain, that comes and goes- short throbbing kind of pains that take my breath away- can't pinpoint where they are, feels like behind the nipple, not actually the nipple... anyone know what I'm talking about? lol

My back has been aching for a week now, my thighs ached for a few days just like before AF but have stopped now, although now my knees ache (?!) and my tummy feels like it does when I'm on my period (but not before- I don't usually feel anything in my tummy until my period starts).

So I'm desperate to test tomorrow just so I know either way!! Test is a clear blue digital- will it be accurate?

Opinions/advice please ladies! When is everyone else testing?

xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u crown!! woohoo i had :sex: that day so hoping for the best :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Derina, texas nice, my oh friend has just moved to texas!!

the trouble is with my bbs is i am big busted 40G so they always feel heavy, did notice big blue veins on the side of each getting in the shower earlier, but dont always check them, so they could always be there!! i am not very helpful to myself. :wacko:

:wacko:

5 year plan, try to hold it till saturday, purely because i dont think digis are supposed to be very sensitive. unless you have a strip as well to poas.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

12dpo today- boobs still sore only on sides under arms.
Got home from BBQ late so 1230am this morning, lying in bed with ov like cramping deep, and still the same now at 7am..
Still feeling gassy, burping lots more than usual I think
AF due 14dpo (going from when I had ov cramp)
Good luck girls!!! xxx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

12dpo today- boobs still sore only on sides under arms.
Got home from BBQ late so 1230am this morning, lying in bed with ov like cramping deep, and still the same now at 7am..
Still feeling gassy, burping lots more than usual I think
AF due 14dpo (going from when I had ov cramp)
Good luck girls!!! xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

sunkiss said:


> thank u crown!! woohoo i had :sex: that day so hoping for the best :)

sunkiss, the pink in it is sometimes where the egg ruptures through it can make some women bleed, it is a good sign.

:thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

5_Year_Plan said:


> Well I've held out so far- tomorrow I will be 14dpo & AF is due- do I test in the morning, or wait and see if she shows then test Saturday morning?
> 
> Today my boobs are hurting- a strange pain I can't explain, that comes and goes- short throbbing kind of pains that take my breath away- can't pinpoint where they are, feels like behind the nipple, not actually the nipple... anyone know what I'm talking about? lol
> 
> My back has been aching for a week now, my thighs ached for a few days just like before AF but have stopped now, although now my knees ache (?!) and my tummy feels like it does when I'm on my period (but not before- I don't usually feel anything in my tummy until my period starts).
> 
> So I'm desperate to test tomorrow just so I know either way!! Test is a clear blue digital- will it be accurate?
> 
> Opinions/advice please ladies! When is everyone else testing?
> 
> xxx

oh i want to squint but u have a digi :haha:...sometimes digi's are not that sensitive in finding hcg so early but @ 14dpo i would give it a go, lots of :dust: for u gl!!


----------



## shantehend

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!! I will be testing as well on New Year's Eve for AF is due on New Year's Day. Hopefully we will all get BFPs.


----------



## sunkiss

thank u 3outnumbered :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

3outnumbered said:


> Derina, texas nice, my oh friend has just moved to texas!!
> 
> the trouble is with my bbs is i am big busted 40G so they always feel heavy, did notice big blue veins on the side of each getting in the shower earlier, but dont always check them, so they could always be there!! i am not very helpful to myself. :wacko:
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 5 year plan, try to hold it till saturday, purely because i dont think digis are supposed to be very sensitive. unless you have a strip as well to poas.
> 
> :thumbup:

Oh :( *sticks out bottom lip & sulks* lol I don't know if I can wait any longer!! lol It says it's 99% accurate on the first day of a missed period...

Think I might have to give it a go anyway... then buy some more so if AF doesn't show I will do another test later... But I'm so sure she will!

If I'm not pg this month I think I'll get some internet cheapies & some different varieties of tests.


----------



## sunkiss

i wish someone would pee on something n show me a slight positive so i can have some excitement lol :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Somebody TEST TEST TEST!!! I WANNA SEE SOMETHING TOO! I would but I'm at work. LOL


----------



## Derina

*5 year plan* - lol, yeah, That's my thought. If I don't get a BFP this month I get to have grown-up drinks at New Years and I have a CBEFM to play with next cycle. So new gadget! Always good to look on the bright side!

*Outnumbered* - Girl you are blessed. I'm a 36 C on a 'full' day. I've got old-lady bbs. lol 

*Sunkiss *- I agree that 'snotty' mucus around O is a good thing. Might have been pink tinged because of all the BDing? I know I spot a little if we get a little enthusiastic or BD frequently or in some positions (esp me on top). 

*Crown *- Amen! Someone pee on something! :giggle:

We are throwing a party tomorrow night (yep the night before NYE) so I am off to the store to buy goodies. Looking forward to it though, need a distraction. :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> Somebody TEST TEST TEST!!! I WANNA SEE SOMETHING TOO! I would but I'm at work. LOL

LOL!! Me too. I feel the :witch: knocking on my door!!

No! :af: No!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Derina said:


> *5 year plan* If I don't get a BFP this month I get to have grown-up drinks at New Years

YES Ma'am!!!! My thoughts exactly! :wine::beer:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Derina, i dont think i will make it in time for the party sorry! :nope:

5 year plan, go on then digi go go go!

crown, think we might have to wait for 5 year plan to test, the rest of us are to scared to try!!!

I am so hungry right now, munchies. :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

i am secretly afraid of passing out n not making it out the bathrm if i see 2lines, so hubby would be going in with me :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

I gotta tell you, last night i thought i would give B&B a break and watch the telly with a glass baileys:shrug:

what was on sky movies??

DUE DATE

BACK UP PLAN

are you kidding me!!!


----------



## Beauts

Good luck to all of you!!!
I will only be 8dpo on New Years Eve...boo....that means no cocktails for me..:cry:
I better get my BFP after missing out on being a drunkin fool at our annual NYE bash!!:growlmad:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

3outnumbered said:


> I gotta tell you, last night i thought i would give B&B a break and watch the telly with a glass baileys:shrug:
> 
> what was on sky movies??
> 
> DUE DATE
> 
> BACK UP PLAN
> 
> are you kidding me!!!

Ha ha ha ha :dohh:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

There was nothing in tv the other day so DH switched to 'Nine Months' he went and fl asleep so I was left watching it! Gee thanks! lol


----------



## Baby_Love11

I've been leaving the tv on in the other room lately and there's one commercial that I always just catch the end where it says "a baby changes everything'. I've caught that line ten times, but never the entire commercial. 

Is God trying to tell me something? If AF comes then I'm going to tell myself that he was sending me messages that this month just wasn't the right timing. :)


----------



## Jacobnmatty

In Sydney we have license plates with 3 letter and 3 numbers... I can't tell you how many cars I've seen with licence plates starting with BFP - - - lol


----------



## sunkiss

lol wow jacob, funny thing is we never woulda noticed before ttc


----------



## Derina

3outnumbered said:


> Derina, i dont think i will make it in time for the party sorry! :nope:
> 
> I am so hungry right now, munchies. :happydance:

Aww, hon, maybe next year!?! ;) I've been hungrier than normal too. Think it might be from all the extra sugar around the holidays. My mum made homemade fudge... *dies*

LOL! @ BFP license tags. Babies and pregnant ladies seem to be EVERYWHERE! I never noticed them (other than professionally) before TTC. Now it seems I can't spin in a circle without hitting at least one with a stick.


----------



## Baby_Love11

Derina said:


> ... Now it seems I can't spin in a circle without hitting at least one with a stick.

:rofl:


----------



## Katie blue

I think I am going to cave and test a day early. I'm 13dpo today and just got a 3 pack of FRER, been holding my pee for about 2 hrs is that long enough?


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Jacobnmatty said:


> In Sydney we have license plates with 3 letter and 3 numbers... I can't tell you how many cars I've seen with licence plates starting with BFP - - - lol

How frustrating during the tww!! Or... maybe a sign
:bfp:


----------



## Baby_Love11

Katie, I would definitely wait until the morning and use FMU. If it were a cheaper test, I might say go for it, but FRERs aren't so cheap. If you don't want to wait until morning, I would definitely wait longer than two hours. GL!

ETA: I just wanted to also say that your chart looks great!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Just looked at my (.)(.) and I swear there are more bumps on areola than 2 days ago...anyone seen a change in this too? 12dpo today


----------



## Katie blue

Baby_Love11 said:


> Katie, I would definitely wait until the morning and use FMU. If it were a cheaper test, I might say go for it, but FRERs aren't so cheap. If you don't want to wait until morning, I would definitely wait longer than two hours. GL!
> 
> ETA: I just wanted to also say that your chart looks great!

Thanks for ur reply :) I tested and it was bfn :( I waited almost 3 hrs. I will try again in the morning with fmu.


----------



## Derina

Good luck, Katie! Update us soon! We are pulling for you. And your chart does look fantastic!

Jacob - those are called Montgomery Tubercles. And they are supposed to be more prominent during pregnancy and bf. I was checking mine out this am, but its really the first time I looked so I don't know if they changed. LOL 

:dust:


----------



## Katie blue

Thanks Derina u r very sweet! Your chart looks very good too. I'm scared my chart only looks so good because I have been taking 200mg progesterone this month which can raise temps. Can't wait to find out, it really gets to me by the end of the 2WW and just want to know either way, the not knowing am I/aren't I gets to me.


----------



## 3outnumbered

:witch: the B**** turned up on time for me this morning, but i was ready for her! did not have mass of tears like last cycle! 

Being on B&B has made me realise how grateful i am to have the munchkins i have got.

I have short cycles so hopefully will still concieve and get my :bfp: in January! just the wrong end! :haha:

lots of :dust: to all you ladies and that you get the :bfp: that you all deserve.


----------



## AquaM

3outnumbered said:


> :witch: the B**** turned up on time for me this morning, but i was ready for her! did not have mass of tears like last cycle!
> 
> Being on B&B has made me realise how grateful i am to have the munchkins i have got.
> 
> I have short cycles so hopefully will still concieve and get my :bfp: in January! just the wrong end! :haha:
> 
> lots of :dust: to all you ladies and that you get the :bfp: that you all deserve.

Sorry the witch turned up :hugs:

Lots and lots of :dust: to you for January. Really praying for the rest of the NYE ladies.


----------



## SHFB

Oh if I don't get my BFP I swear I'm dying!!!

I'm around 11-13 dpo & AF due yesterday. All week I've had cramps & bloating plus veiny boobs for a couple of days. Got BFNs on ICs earlier in week but didn't test this am as up in the night with loose bowels (TMI Sorry) so missed FMU :(

I have IBS and suspected endometriosis so I really shouldn't be symptom spotting!!! There's just too many ambiguous symptoms! Got 2 CB digis waiting at home but don't want to waste them! May leave work at lunchtime & see if FRs still on offer!!

GL everyone!!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

BFN on the clear blue digi this am with fmu. :(

So af is sure to be on her way any minute! In the mean time I feel sick & miserable!! Am 14dpo today so it's likely to be accurate too! Oh well, on to next month! Gl to anyone who's still in! Xxx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

5_Year_Plan said:


> BFN on the clear blue digi this am with fmu. :(
> 
> So af is sure to be on her way any minute! In the mean time I feel sick & miserable!! Am 14dpo today so it's likely to be accurate too! Oh well, on to next month! Gl to anyone who's still in! Xxx

Not out until AF rears her ugly face!!!! Keep positive!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

3outnumbered said:


> :witch: the B**** turned up on time for me this morning, but i was ready for her! did not have mass of tears like last cycle!
> 
> Being on B&B has made me realise how grateful i am to have the munchkins i have got.
> 
> I have short cycles so hopefully will still concieve and get my :bfp: in January! just the wrong end! :haha:
> 
> lots of :dust: to all you ladies and that you get the :bfp: that you all deserve.

How sweet!! What a great attitude!! hugs


----------



## SHFB

Sorry to hear all these AFs popping up :flower:

I'm pretty sure mine is on the way... Sitting at work bored & bloated with 4 FRERs that I bought at lunchtime out in the car calling my name!! Am pretty convinced now that they won't be needed as these cramps starting to feel horribly familiar...

I really have felt crappy this week :( now very tired & headache so really want an answer one way or the other!!!

FX'd for those still on xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

3outnumbered said:


> :witch: the B**** turned up on time for me this morning, but i was ready for her! did not have mass of tears like last cycle!
> 
> Being on B&B has made me realise how grateful i am to have the munchkins i have got.
> 
> I have short cycles so hopefully will still concieve and get my :bfp: in January! just the wrong end! :haha:
> 
> lots of :dust: to all you ladies and that you get the :bfp: that you all deserve.

im so sorry hunny :hugs:, nice to see u are still in good spirits n appreciative of ur blessings, i hope i will have the same spirits if i dont get my bfp!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Tested again this morning on a cheapy HCG strip. BFN of course.... I'm feeling pretty out this month as I have no cramps of implantation and no symptoms at all that I'm noticing. I'm almost positive the witch is going to get me on time. I have kinda given up on having AF symptoms too b/c after my loss I have been so messed up on my cycle I don't even get cramps early like I used to. She just kinda comes and its unexpected THEN I get the cramps after she shows her face. I wish I could have a warning of some kind.


----------



## Derina

Aww :witch: :( Boooo

My temp dropped this morning. Sooo, she should be here for me soon.

On the plus side - I will be able to have an adult drink for New Years! LOL 

Good luck ladies! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Well, BFN with fmu. AF is due today. Sniff sniff. Feeling awful. BBS killing me, crampy, and miserable. 

:witch: on the way I'm afraid


----------



## sunkiss

hey katie ur chart does look, i wish u all the best with ur fmu :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

im sorry ladies u guys are feeling out, im still a bit early so i dont feel out yet, im still praying for all of us :hugs:

on the plus side my temp went up just a tad more this morn, so i am still hoping for another lil spike 2moro or nyd then i will get excited lol...i still dont have any symptoms but that is to be expected for me...hang in there ladies!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I already feel out this time at 7dpo.....must just be a bad month....blah....hoping and praying you all get :bfp: 's very soon!


----------



## sunkiss

AndreaFlorida said:


> I already feel out this time at 7dpo.....must just be a bad month....blah....hoping and praying you all get :bfp: 's very soon!

hang in there hun, we r still in n ur temps are looking good :D

i am already doing research and making plans for next mth just in case i dont get my bfp..i read using the soft cups is helpful along with the preseed n smep, hey i am willing to try it all if it gets me my bfp faster lol, this is only my 2nd cycle after my loss so i am still learning..never paid attn to any of this stuff before because i thought i couldnt get preggo, last time was the 1st time ever for me, then i lost alot of weight n bam it happened, guess that was my problem all along, who knows..i just pray it happens again really soon, tick tock tick tock my clock lol!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I have pretty much put it in my mind that Im on to next month too.


----------



## Beauts

I am testing tomorrow morning with a FRER. I will be 8dpo...I know there is a very high chance it will be a bfn because it is too early, but what the heck.


----------



## Crownjewelz

And this would be why I feel out. :( On to Jan. Good luck ladies. I hope you are more successful then I was this month. :hissy:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

13dpo today ... still sore boobs on sides, non AF cramps.. gassy and burpy
We will see if it's meant to be......

Good luck to those ladies left to test and onwards and upwards for 2012 for those who are out, may 2012 be the year for you


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm jumping from the testing Christmas Day to NYE if thats ok? AF was due Thurs, tested Wed At 13 dpo but was a BFN, but the witch still has not shown. If we make it through today I'm testing in the morning. I will be 16 dpo. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Derina

Mom - that's very hopeful! KMFX'd for you! *sticky baby dust*


----------



## Derina

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 318399
> 
> 
> And this would be why I feel out. :( On to Jan. Good luck ladies. I hope you are more successful then I was this month. :hissy:

:( Mine looked the same way this morning. :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Love11

Temp dropped again this morning so I am expecting AF tomorrow but praying for a miracle!


----------



## JeananneN

I've tested yesterday and today already, but I'm not out until the damn :witch: comes! 
Yesterdays test had a very very veryyyy faint line (10dpo) and was a cheap walmart brand, used the same brand this morning (11dpo) and no lines ever showed up...damn faulty test!

Going to save my FRER for tomorrow and Sunday!

Symptoms I've had so far (or I'm hoping they're symptoms) are: slight nausea, mood swings, mild cramping, tender breasts, and heightened sense of smell.

Fx'd for a strong BFP soon!!!
Babydust to everyone still in this thing! <3


----------



## EeyoreGirl

So AF due today...so far nothing. I went to the bathroom expecting the :witch: to be there, but no. Instead, I was grossed out to find a glob of snot looking cm/discharge. I was literally like a little glob. (sorry tmi). Is that normal before AF? I have never charted temps or cm so I am just wondering.

:af::dust::dust::af:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

JeananneN said:


> I've tested yesterday and today already, but I'm not out until the damn :witch: comes!
> Yesterdays test had a very very veryyyy faint line (10dpo) and was a cheap walmart brand, used the same brand this morning (11dpo) and no lines ever showed up...damn faulty test!
> 
> Going to save my FRER for tomorrow and Sunday!
> 
> Symptoms I've had so far (or I'm hoping they're symptoms) are: slight nausea, mood swings, mild cramping, tender breasts, and heightened sense of smell.
> 
> Fx'd for a strong BFP soon!!!
> Babydust to everyone still in this thing! <3


:hugs::dust::dust::dust::hugs:
Good luck


----------



## Mom To 2

Just got my :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
Thank you sweet Jesus for this blessing!!
Good Luck to everyone, Tested day before AF was due, BFN, she was a no show, so held urine and no drink for 3 hrs this evening(was one day late).
BFP on FRER and equate!
Your truly not out till that witch shows!!!
Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## JeananneN

Congrats Mom to 2!!!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Congrats Mom to 2!!

:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats!! I'm in for testing. As the :witch: is 4 days lates and keep seeing :bfn:.


----------



## m.knight

Tested today at 11dpo..... Bfn. Will test again Monday if af is a no show as shes due today! Congrats on the bfp mom to 2!!! Fab news!!!


----------



## SHFB

Congrats Mom to 2!!!

Unfortunately the :witch: has got me but the good news is I didn't waste a FR test!!

FX'd for all those still in this month :dust:


----------



## c1403

I *think* i have just got my BFP.

Tested this morning with FMU and there is a very faint line (you can't see it on a pic). Showed my OH and he couldnt see it at first then when I pointed to it he said he could but he wants to wait and test again this afternoon as he wants to see a definante line

I am hoping its a sticky one (had chemical on 8th Dec), since last night i've had the following symptoms (backache, breakout on my face, tender BBs and a really vivid dream)

Going to test with a digi later, all these faint lines are soooo confusing..... lots of sticky :dust: to all


----------



## AquaM

c1403 said:


> I *think* i have just got my BFP.
> 
> Tested this morning with FMU and there is a very faint line (you can't see it on a pic). Showed my OH and he couldnt see it at first then when I pointed to it he said he could but he wants to wait and test again this afternoon as he wants to see a definante line
> 
> I am hoping its a sticky one (had chemical on 8th Dec), since last night i've had the following symptoms (backache, breakout on my face, tender BBs and a really vivid dream)
> 
> Going to test with a digi later, all these faint lines are soooo confusing..... lots of sticky :dust: to all

ooohhhh, well I will keep my fx for you. Keep us updated as soon as you know.

AFM, took a frer with FMU but nothing. I'm a bit confusd as normally before AF I have cramps for four days before and have to pop the ibuprofen. Will test again tomorrow or Monday.

Good luck to those that are still waiting for their BFP. Keep us all informed.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## AquaM

Mom To 2 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:
> Thank you sweet Jesus for this blessing!!
> Good Luck to everyone, Tested day before AF was due, BFN, she was a no show, so held urine and no drink for 3 hrs this evening(was one day late).
> BFP on FRER and equate!
> Your truly not out till that witch shows!!!
> Good Luck everyone!!!

Congratulations praying for your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

SHFB said:


> Congrats Mom to 2!!!
> 
> Unfortunately the :witch: has got me but the good news is I didn't waste a FR test!!
> 
> FX'd for all those still in this month :dust:

sorry to here that hon, we wait again together...

:hugs:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Congrats to those who got their bfps! Still no show from af- it's 1 day late if it arrives today.

X


----------



## Baby_Love11

Congratulations to the BFPs!

:witch: came right on schedule for me today. I can say that I am glad it was on time. I have had very irregular cycles this past year and I'm trying to straighten them out. 

Waiting to ovulate around Jan. 17th now. Will be trying SMEP and Preseed again.

GL ladies!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

11.45pm NYE here in Sydney!!

Sitting at home waiting for Sudney Harbour Bridge to light up 

I'm 13dpo (.)(.) are huge and sore cramping slight and not AF like..
Will see what tomorrow brings Fx Fx 

See you all on the other side in 2012!!!


----------



## Beauts

FRER was BFN this morning with FMU - 8dpo. 

Good luck to all those who have yet to test! Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year!


----------



## Beauts

c1403 said:


> I *think* i have just got my BFP.
> 
> Tested this morning with FMU and there is a very faint line (you can't see it on a pic). Showed my OH and he couldnt see it at first then when I pointed to it he said he could but he wants to wait and test again this afternoon as he wants to see a definante line
> 
> I am hoping its a sticky one (had chemical on 8th Dec), since last night i've had the following symptoms (backache, breakout on my face, tender BBs and a really vivid dream)
> 
> Going to test with a digi later, all these faint lines are soooo confusing..... lots of sticky :dust: to all

Praying for a sticky one for you!! Congrats on the faint line!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaM

Jacobnmatty said:


> 11.45pm NYE here in Sydney!!
> 
> Sitting at home waiting for Sudney Harbour Bridge to light up
> 
> I'm 13dpo (.)(.) are huge and sore cramping slight and not AF like..
> Will see what tomorrow brings Fx Fx
> 
> See you all on the other side in 2012!!!

Happy new year :happydance:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Well hello there 2012!!!!!! WooHoo!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Baby_Love11 said:


> Congratulations to the BFPs!
> 
> :witch: came right on schedule for me today. I can say that I am glad it was on time. I have had very irregular cycles this past year and I'm trying to straighten them out.
> 
> Waiting to ovulate around Jan. 17th now. Will be trying SMEP and Preseed again.
> 
> GL ladies!

sorry to hear that honey, we are trying the SMEP in January, we messed it up last month hoo humm.


xx


----------



## c1403

Well i tested again with a digi (had a nap and nothing to drink) BFN.

Going to stop testing now as it gets too addictive, will try again on monday/tuesday, althought saying that ill probably try again tomorrow with FMU

Good luck all and heres to lots of baby bumps in 2012

xxx


----------



## agreeksmom

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Jess11

:nope: :bfn: for me today


----------



## sunkiss

wooohooo congrats to u mom2b, glad i woke up to some great news :happydance: i wish u a h&h 9mths ahead!!

happy new yr jacob!!!

c1403 u have ur first glimmer of hope, hang on n test in the morn, also i dont know if u used the digi the 2nd time but they are not very sensitive, so i would try again in the morn, gl to u n f'xd!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Happy New Years ladies!!! I love waking up to read a BFP for Mom to 2!!!!! Congrats honey!!! Im testing tomorrow morning on New Years Day. Good Luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Jess11 said:


> :nope: :bfn: for me today

Sorry Jess. LOVE your picture :)


----------



## sunkiss

as for me i do not have much to report other than my temp is slowly creeping up, not excited as i am still early so this is suppose to happen but i am happy its going up..i wish i was one with symptoms so i could at least have a clue, good grief this waiting is driving me mad :brat:

i will be testing first thing in the morn and will report back then n let u know how it went. i am going to bring the new yr in church 2nite and will say a special [-o&lt; for all of us, happy new yrs ladies, i really hope 2012 all our wishes come true :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mummygabby

Girls just want to let you know still checking on all the progress on this Thread and congrats to everyone that got BFP and i am still praying for the rest of you that are waiting good luck for the next few days :dust:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

CD14 today! Woken up to no signs of AF...
Waiting waiting


----------



## JeananneN

AF showed up early =[
I was sure we had it this month...
Oh well, on to the next cycle.
Good luck and baby dust to everyone still in it!!!


----------



## Derina

13 DPO - AF due tonight or tomorrow morning. BFN today.

Think I will take a FRER later this evening and if it is BFN I'll have an adult drink. Does that make me a bad person? Actually am feeling guilty already, though I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. Temp dropped. Still above coverline, but much lower than normal lp.


----------



## m.knight

Well I'm having grown up drinks tonight after bfn today. Not a lot (just incase) but the way I see it is if I wasn't a poasaholic then I wouldn't test til a week after af was due which is mid next week.... So it doesn't make a lot of difference! Plus if I am, my mum drank through her pregnancies, just a glass very now and again and it didn't do us any harm!


----------



## AnxiousRay

So I tested with 1st morning urine using a digi since I ran out of FRERs and a stark dark "NOT PREGNANT" came up :/....DH says lets wait until :witch: doesn't show up on the 4th of Jan...Aren't the digi's more potent than FRER's? :growlmad: 

On a more happy note Congrats to all the :bfp:!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

14dpo today, AF due today..I had ov cramps 2 weeks ago today and I looked back through my diary and my lutal phase is always 14 days.
I've got sore boobs on sides, not like preAF though, in a totally good mood, loads of energy and decluttering, feel like I'm nesting lol

I've got the white/yellowish (tmi) sticky cm too

Slight niggles and pulls but no AF cramp


----------



## AnxiousRay

Happy new year ladies!!!


----------



## Derina

Happy New Years!!


----------



## c1403

AnxiousRay said:


> So I tested with 1st morning urine using a digi since I ran out of FRERs and a stark dark "NOT PREGNANT" came up :/....DH says lets wait until :witch: doesn't show up on the 4th of Jan...Aren't the digi's more potent than FRER's? :growlmad:
> 
> On a more happy note Congrats to all the :bfp:!

Hi

I tested yesteday with a FRER and Digi, FRER had a very very very slight line an the digi said negative.

I have read that the digi is not as sensitive and that FRERs are the best.

I tested again today with FMU using a un-named brand and BFN. grrrrrrr.

AF not here yet so I am going to wait 4-5 days and test again if she doesnt show....i hate testing it messes with my head soooo much

Sending lots of :dust: your way

xxx


----------



## AquaM

Well I welcomed in the new year with an unwelcome visitor :witch:!! Oh well onto the end of Jan hopefully.

Still got fx'd for those still in the chase. Will be checking back on all of you. So please don't forget to let us know how you get on.

Good luck to all of us for 2012. I pray we get our bundles sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## AnxiousRay

Can we get some photos of some POAS's? I want to look for some lines! It gives my desperately waiting for CD14 self some hope! Lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

I tested yesterday and this morning and I swear I see a super faint line, kind of like a shadow on both of them. But I'm not letting myself get excited yet. Showed my hubby and he didn't see anything, I don't know if what I'm seeing has color or if it's just the antibody strip. Guess I gotta wait to test again tomorrow dang it!


----------



## AnxiousRay

SOO.. I caved in about half an hour ago and used my last digi and it says "PREGNANT"! YAY I got my :bfp:! Im so elated I am still shaking! I praying and hoping you ladies get yours as well!!! Lots of baby dust gals!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323237600z4z1325397600z0.png


----------



## MrsMcD123

AnxiousRay said:


> SOO.. I caved in about half an hour ago and used my last digi and it says "PREGNANT"! YAY I got my :bfp:! Im so elated I am still shaking! I praying and hoping you ladies get yours as well!!! Lots of baby dust gals!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323237600z4z1325397600z0.png

Congrats girl!!!!!!! :happydance: 

So I showed my hubby the test I took this morning, and he sees what I see which is a super duper faint faint line. So I'm not yet shaking and crying with excitement, but I have a feeling I will be tomorrow :happydance: I used a cheapo wondfo test strip this morning but tomorrow morning I will be using my last First Response. :yipee:


----------



## c1403

Congrats... Happy and Healthy 9 months Anxious Ray

No sign of AF just yet. I now have a lower back ache, twinges on my left side and feel a little nauseous.... BFN this morning but im not testing again until wednesday (if AF doesnt show)

Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

AnxiousRay said:


> SOO.. I caved in about half an hour ago and used my last digi and it says "PREGNANT"! YAY I got my :bfp:! Im so elated I am still shaking! I praying and hoping you ladies get yours as well!!! Lots of baby dust gals!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323237600z4z1325397600z0.png

YAY!!!! So exciting. 

:cloud9::hug::dust:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I tested today and *think* I've got my BFP :)

Shall use a FRER in a bit once I've saved up enough pee and hopefully there'll be a line on that too.

CONGRATS TO ALL THE OTHER BFP LADIES x
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120101_3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Crownjewelz

Holy baby news!!! Congrats AnxiousRay!!!!! Yay!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> AnxiousRay said:
> 
> 
> SOO.. I caved in about half an hour ago and used my last digi and it says "PREGNANT"! YAY I got my :bfp:! Im so elated I am still shaking! I praying and hoping you ladies get yours as well!!! Lots of baby dust gals!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323237600z4z1325397600z0.png
> 
> Congrats girl!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> So I showed my hubby the test I took this morning, and he sees what I see which is a super duper faint faint line. So I'm not yet shaking and crying with excitement, but I have a feeling I will be tomorrow :happydance: I used a cheapo wondfo test strip this morning but tomorrow morning I will be using my last First Response. :yipee:Click to expand...


Keep us updated! Stalking


----------



## sunkiss

HAPPY NEW YRS LADIES WOOHOO 2012 IS HERE!!!!

aww congrats anxiousray, so exciting for the new yr :happydance: i wish u a h&h 9mths hunny :D

this is a great beginning MrsMcD123, please keep us posted, got my fx'd for ur bfp tomoro!!

as for me, i tested this morning n guess wut i got, a big fat negative lol, its ok, i am still really early so i dont feel out yet, i will test again in a few days if af does not come...i had a wonderful time in church last night and i am feeling so good about this new yr, even if this is not my mth, i feel my rainbow is coming n i am already planning for the next cycle :D

sorry about the ladies that are out :( , i pray we all get our wishes for this yr :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

ttc_lolly said:


> I tested today and *think* I've got my BFP :)
> 
> Shall use a FRER in a bit once I've saved up enough pee and hopefully there'll be a line on that too.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE OTHER BFP LADIES x

that is a definite :bfp: wooohooo, congrats n h&h 9mths to u momma :happydance:


----------



## AnxiousRay

THANX SOO MUCH LADIES especially for keeping me sane these past two weeks!!! I keep kissing my girls and they have no idea what is going on!! This is super exciting! I was just about to give up hope!! Stick it out until that :witch: decides not to show up! Will definitely update can't wait!

Congrats on your BFP ttc_lolly!! Woo praying for these beans to stick!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay so I took a picture of two tests I took today, the bottom was with FMU and the top was second urine, I held it until I couldn't stand it anymore! I edited it a little bit, still just looks like light shadows. I've been fighting the urge to use my FRER but I'm holding out until tomorrow :) Sorry the picture is so big! https://i.imgur.com/o3vMa.jpg


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Congrats AnxiousRay!!!! Awesome start to the New Year!

I'm 15dpo still no sign of AF coming.... DH said to me that maybe I got ovulation day off.... I know when I had ov cramps and it was 15days ago so FX I'm right!!!

AnxiousRay, what were your symptoms?? I think we had similar ..


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 i can see the shadows too, i bet that frer in the am will be a pretty line :D

jacobnmatty when r u testing?


----------



## AnxiousRay

Jacobnmatty said:


> Congrats AnxiousRay!!!! Awesome start to the New Year!
> 
> I'm 15dpo still no sign of AF coming.... DH said to me that maybe I got ovulation day off.... I know when I had ov cramps and it was 15days ago so FX I'm right!!!
> 
> AnxiousRay, what were your symptoms?? I think we had similar ..

I had extreme bouts of nausea with a bad headache, horrible heartburn, so exhausted, cramping and heavy dull feeling (not like AF), metallic taste and dry mouth, back pains, leg cramps, STARVING all day, painful gas pains, runny and stuffy nose (around 5-7 dpo), tingling and heavy bbs (like letdown), real vivid dreams and increased cervical fluid. I didn;t get implantation bleeding like most. 

I read earlier "Did you know morning sickness may be a good sign? According to the American College of Gynecology (ACOG), "Women who have morning sickness may have a lower risk of miscarriage."

Baby dust to all ladies!! Keeping my FX'ed for you!!


----------



## agreeksmom

Started spotting yesterday but still having sharp pains on right side so waiting till wed to see if after comes praying it stays away


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Still no af for me! :( wish she'd just hurry up & get here now! Today is cd32- the only time I've had a longer cycle was about a year ago at 34 days. I'm having cramps like she's already here but she's not showing! I'm out of tests so can't test again... Will just have to wait some more...


----------



## MrsMcD123

It's official! :) 
https://i.imgur.com/k27LU.jpg

So I wanted to make sure to tell everyone on here what did the trick for me after 9 months of trying! I even dreamed of telling everyone on here:) Mucinex and egg whites!! I took 400 mcg of Mucinex 3 times a day from CD 10 until I ovulated (CD 14). On the day I got my positive OPK, I used about 1/3 of an egg white inserted and used as lube. Sounds freaking crazy I know, but check out this website for more information, the pages full of success stories finally convinced me to try it and it freaking worked! https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm Make sure to scroll down and look at all of the pages of "Success using egg whites"


----------



## Crownjewelz

AF due today and still no sign. Waiting game


----------



## c1403

I'm still waiting.... no AF and no BFP (not tested since Saturday and waiting until wednesday before i test again)

Last night i was sick and had terrible backache FX


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> It's official! :)
> https://i.imgur.com/k27LU.jpg
> 
> So I wanted to make sure to tell everyone on here what did the trick for me after 9 months of trying! I even dreamed of telling everyone on here:) Mucinex and egg whites!! I took 400 mcg of Mucinex 3 times a day from CD 10 until I ovulated (CD 14). On the day I got my positive OPK, I used about 1/3 of an egg white inserted and used as lube. Sounds freaking crazy I know, but check out this website for more information, the pages full of success stories finally convinced me to try it and it freaking worked! https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm Make sure to scroll down and look at all of the pages of "Success using egg whites"

awww congrats MrsMcD123, i knew that fmu with frer would be a pretty line :happydance: i wish u a h&h 9mths ahead :D!! thank u for this info, i actually read quite a few women having success with eggwhites and softcups, so if af comes this is what i will do next cycle, best wishes to u!!! 

as for me, af is due tomorrow and i am praying she doesnt come, i am analyzing everything now n praying i dont get the af cramps, so far so good n keeping f'xd this is my mth..a few good signs, fertility friend said my chart is possibly triphasic n my temps are still up, i have been really gassy n a lil bit constipated, also peeing a little more than usual, trying not to feed into the symptoms just to be let down so we will see if they mean anything :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> awww congrats MrsMcD123, i knew that fmu with frer would be a pretty line :happydance: i wish u a h&h 9mths ahead :D!! thank u for this info, i actually read quite a few women having success with eggwhites and softcups, so if af comes this is what i will do next cycle, best wishes to u!!!
> 
> as for me, af is due tomorrow and i am praying she doesnt come, i am analyzing everything now n praying i dont get the af cramps, so far so good n keeping f'xd this is my mth..a few good signs, fertility friend said my chart is possibly triphasic n my temps are still up, i have been really gassy n a lil bit constipated, also peeing a little more than usual, trying not to feed into the symptoms just to be let down so we will see if they mean anything :)

Thank you! :) Your chart is looking really good and the symptoms sound promising! Good luck, FX'd for you! :flower:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I am in absolute shock right now and Im shacking with excitement!!!!! I seriously just peed on a stick b/c I wanted to and I was sure my AF was coming. Well its obvious she isn't going to be now!!! You are NEVER out until she shows her face. I was expecting her today and was waiting. Got bored, peed on a stick and BAM!!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## AnxiousRay

What a great start of the New Year?!! Im soooo elated and happy for all the BFP'S!!! Congrats girlies!! Absolutely cannot wait for these next 9 months!! Congrats again!!! HUGS!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 319414
> 
> 
> Ladies I am in absolute shock right now and Im shacking with excitement!!!!! I seriously just peed on a stick b/c I wanted to and I was sure my AF was coming. Well its obvious she isn't going to be now!!! You are NEVER out until she shows her face. I was expecting her today and was waiting. Got bored, peed on a stick and BAM!!! :baby::baby::baby:

WOWZERS Crown!!! so happy for u :happydance:, u are so right, this just goes to show we are not out til af shows, this has been a very lucky thread here, so many :bfp:, really think we may pull a few more :thumbup:!! h&h 9mths to u momma :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

This time was so different. I got bloated and had a tiny bit of cramping today is the only reason why I tested. The last time I got pregnant I got soooo constipated so i knew something was wrong. This time I got none of that and I cramped a lot less. I am in absolute shock that I am preggers. Its so true that every time is different.


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Congrats Crown xxx I'm 16dpo today and POAS this morning BFN 
DH says too early...
Boobs killing still and moreso on sides near underarm.
No AF cramps just niggles and pressure down low.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 319414
> 
> 
> Ladies I am in absolute shock right now and Im shacking with excitement!!!!! I seriously just peed on a stick b/c I wanted to and I was sure my AF was coming. Well its obvious she isn't going to be now!!! You are NEVER out until she shows her face. I was expecting her today and was waiting. Got bored, peed on a stick and BAM!!! :baby::baby::baby:

YAYYYYY!!!!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So what's your EDD? We must be a matter of a couple of days apart! :wohoo:


----------



## Crownjewelz

My EDD is Sept 10th as I ovulated early this month.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congratulations Crownjewelz :yipee: wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:

Can I ask what DPO you tested with the digi? x


----------



## Crownjewelz

I tested at 14DPO


----------



## shantehend

What are those digi tests with the numbers at the bottom of the words pregnant?


----------



## Crownjewelz

I ordered them on ebay and they tell you how many weeks you are along so far based on the amount of hcg it reads.


----------



## ttc_lolly

shantehend said:


> What are those digi tests with the numbers at the bottom of the words pregnant?

ClearBlue Digital with conception reader :thumbup:

Thanks for that crownjewelz - just wondering when I should pee on one :haha: I'm that early I can't even get a line on a FRER yet :( worrying my BFP is just a really horrible but convincing evap/indent now :cry:


----------



## Crownjewelz

You would be surprised.... I would try it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I really want to but I'm too scared after the BFN on a FRER.

I've looked online and the IC I used is 10mIu so super sensitive. FRER's are between 15-20mIu and CB digi's are 25mIu so if I can't even get a line on a FRER I'm doubtful I can on a digi! A couple more days and I'll try - I'm only 9DPO (well 10 now - its 2.14am here!) x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yeah I would wait at least until 13 dpo


----------



## 3outnumbered

many congrats, crownjewelz!!!!!

that is the kind of good news that i like to hear after thinking AF is coming.

lots of :dust:

xxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

:witch: came really late on Sunday. On to a new cycle :/

I am going to stay positive. So happy for Crown and Mrs and Anxious and all the other :bfp:!!

I want to stay with you ladies!! Arrgghh


----------



## sunkiss

EeyoreGirl said:


> :witch: came really late on Sunday. On to a new cycle :/
> 
> I am going to stay positive. So happy for Crown and Mrs and Anxious and all the other :bfp:!!
> 
> I want to stay with you ladies!! Arrgghh

sorry hunny, i was routing for u :hugs:

well ladies af is really due tomoro, for some reason i thought it was today, temps still up, usually would drop by now so trying my best to stay hopeful, i had a bfn this morn, but a bought a frer to use tomoro morning in case af does not show, i am usually crampy by now so i am hoping this is a good sign, please stay away u :witch: lol, gosh this wait is really driving me :wacko: now that i am down to the final days, keeping my fingers crossed tight n trying to :coffee:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good luck sunkiss I am rooting for ya today! Remember I tested the day before and got a BFN too. Just wait till tomorrow. GL


----------



## c1403

Congratulations to all the new BFPS and :hugs: to those the witch has got.......no AF for me yet, waiting until tomorrow morning to test with FMU on a FRER.....the past 4 days of no testing have been a killer but I wanted to be at least 5 days late (AF was due on NYE)...Ive got some ICs that arrived today but going to hold off as I dont want to be dissapointed.

Symptoms over past few days
Nausea
Back Ache
Break out of spots
Cramps


----------



## ttc_lolly

GL sunkiss, have my FX'd for you :dust: x


----------



## sunkiss

LADIESSSSSSSSS I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!! I GOT MY FIRST GLIMMER OF HOPE.

so i couldnt wait cause i thought i saw a faint line this morn with the test i had a home, it was one that we use in the clinic i work at, so i went this morn n bought the frer, held my urine from 6:30 til 11am and tested with the frer and i can see the slightest line there, OMG i had to let a close coworker check because i thought my eyes was playing tricks on me and she jumped up n down hugged me n said congrats, the slightest line is there..i tried to take pics but its not showing on the pic cause its so faint but she said she can see color, i am blind as hell lol, OMG i cannot believe i have my first glimmer of hope, i want to burst into tears but i am at work, I cant wait to get home n get down on my knees n thank God for hearing my prayers, i prayed so hard this cycle, for myself n for all of us, and i feel so blessed, i just pray the line gets darker!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> LADIESSSSSSSSS I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!! I GOT MY FIRST GLIMMER OF HOPE.
> 
> so i couldnt wait cause i thought i saw a faint line this morn with the test i had a home, it was one that we use in the clinic i work at, so i went this morn n bought the frer, held my urine from 6:30 til 11am and tested with the frer and i can see the slightest line there, OMG i had to let a close coworker check because i thought my eyes was playing tricks on me and she jumped up n down hugged me n said congrats, the slightest line is there..i tried to take pics but its not showing on the pic cause its so faint but she said she can see color, i am blind as hell lol, OMG i cannot believe i have my first glimmer of hope, i want to burst into tears but i am at work, I cant wait to get home n get down on my knees n thank God for hearing my prayers, i prayed so hard this cycle, for myself n for all of us, and i feel so blessed, i just pray the line gets darker!!


OMG YAYAYAY!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!! Go take another one!!!! HUGS!!! 
I wanna jump up and down for you too!! :thumbup::happydance::cloud9::hugs::bfp:


----------



## ttc_lolly

YAY congrats sunkiss :yipee: :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

oh i am gonna POAS as soon as i get home, i will hold this pee for the rest of the day lol!! i feel lightheaded now lol!! i'm so happy n scared at the same time!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> LADIESSSSSSSSS I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!! I GOT MY FIRST GLIMMER OF HOPE.
> 
> so i couldnt wait cause i thought i saw a faint line this morn with the test i had a home, it was one that we use in the clinic i work at, so i went this morn n bought the frer, held my urine from 6:30 til 11am and tested with the frer and i can see the slightest line there, OMG i had to let a close coworker check because i thought my eyes was playing tricks on me and she jumped up n down hugged me n said congrats, the slightest line is there..i tried to take pics but its not showing on the pic cause its so faint but she said she can see color, i am blind as hell lol, OMG i cannot believe i have my first glimmer of hope, i want to burst into tears but i am at work, I cant wait to get home n get down on my knees n thank God for hearing my prayers, i prayed so hard this cycle, for myself n for all of us, and i feel so blessed, i just pray the line gets darker!!

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!! :flower: I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man this thread has really been successful! I'm so thrilled!! Glad I could share my new years with all of you ladies. Its been super exciting and fun.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Wow, I cannot believe how many happy stories we've had!!!! Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!q What are we at now?????? We should start up a september 2012 babies group!! Crown- we both have EDD on the 10th!!! Anyone else EDD the 10th of Sept????
Good luck to everyone still testing and for those who have moved onto next months testing FX'd


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Wow girls- so many bfps, congratulations! :)

Af still no show for me- I'm now 4 days late & should have been & gone by now!! I just received my ic's from eBay so do have tests now, but I got the tiniest bit of brown in my cm today so I'm guessing tomorrow will be the day... Think I've just out her off by stressing (first month TTC & all!) 

Having said that I've been feeling like she's coming for the last 4 days so who knows! Goodluck those that are still waiting & best wishes for a h&h 9mos to the lucky ladies with a bfp! Xxx


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Add me to the list (i think) tested this evening with a IC and got a faint line but you can see it (pic in pregnancy test gallery)

Still intend to test tomorrow with FMU

Fingers Crossed xxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

After sunkiss has tested again and confirmed for sure we will be at 7 I think. Come on ladies we are all pulling for you to add more to this thread. :bfp:


----------



## mummygabby

Crownjewelz said:


> After sunkiss has tested again and confirmed for sure we will be at 7 I think. Come on ladies we are all pulling for you to add more to this thread. :bfp:

Congrats sorry havn;t been on for a few days hav just seen ur news so happy for ya:hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> EeyoreGirl said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came really late on Sunday. On to a new cycle :/
> 
> I am going to stay positive. So happy for Crown and Mrs and Anxious and all the other :bfp:!!
> 
> I want to stay with you ladies!! Arrgghh
> 
> sorry hunny, i was routing for u :hugs:
> 
> well ladies af is really due tomoro, for some reason i thought it was today, temps still up, usually would drop by now so trying my best to stay hopeful, i had a bfn this morn, but a bought a frer to use tomoro morning in case af does not show, i am usually crampy by now so i am hoping this is a good sign, please stay away u :witch: lol, gosh this wait is really driving me :wacko: now that i am down to the final days, keeping my fingers crossed tight n trying to :coffee:Click to expand...


:dust: Good luck Sunkiss!! You are always so sweet and positive. Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## sunkiss

i know u can barely see, i suck @ pics, but its there, just faint, a little darker than earlier, so i feel better to call this one a :bfp:!!! i feel numb right now ladies, just finish crying my eyes out n thanking God n my angel for answering my prayers!!

the beginnings of my rainbow :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0557.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Crownjewelz

OH MY GOD YAY SUNKISS!!!!! That makes 7 BFP's for New Years threaders!!!!!! Congrats x 200! I literally wanna jump up and down with you!! Hugs


----------



## sunkiss

awww thank u crown :hugs: i want to jump with u too hee hee!! i cant believe how many bfp we had, i only wish n pray the ladies that got caught with the :witch can join us on their next try :hugs:


----------



## Beauts

Congrats girls!!!
Unfortunately I got a BFN this morning at 11dpo....not even a shadow...also I am starting to get AF cramps so I am fairly certain I am out......:cry:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Witch got me yesterday at CD28 I dunno If it was 16dpo or not I must have been off
with ov. 
Congrats to you all!!!!! xx


----------



## AnxiousRay

Congrats times 1million to all the :bfp: ladies! We have come together on this thread for a reason! This should bs renamed to th Good Luck for 2012 thread!! We are having out babies around the same time!! How exciting? I will continue to pray for us to have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## AnxiousRay

Sorry stupid iPhone typos lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm new to the thread I'm 10dpo..my boobs hurt Hella much on the sides and underneath and my left nipple itch like hell!!! Every month I be amped up about poas but not this month so I lost hope ugh!


----------



## c1403

Hi All
I couldnt sleep last night, like a child at christmas.

Here is my FRER taken at 6.30am with FMU, definatly a positive as line came up within seconds.

I am over the moon

This thread has been sooo lucky, congrats to all my fellow mummies to be and sending hugs and :dust: to those the witch got, dont give up xxx

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Preg Test 3.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## c1403

c1403 said:


> Hi All
> I couldnt sleep last night, like a child at christmas.
> 
> Here is my FRER taken at 6.30am with FMU, definatly a positive as line came up within seconds.
> 
> I am over the moon
> 
> This thread has been sooo lucky, congrats to all my fellow mummies to be and sending hugs and :dust: to those the witch got, dont give up xxx
> 
> xxx

PS pic is quite blury but its clear as day in real life lol x


----------



## sunkiss

OMG c1403, yay another :bfp:!!! wowzers that makes 8, this really is a lucky bfp thread!! so happy for u hunny, h&h 9mths ahead n we have the same due date :hugs:

all of us will be due around the same time within days of each other, i want to stick with u ladies through this ride :D!!

so sorry to hear about that dang :witch: ladies :hugs:, i will be praying for ur next cycle!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Holy Wowzers!!! Yet another BFP in this thread!!! Yay c1403!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies.... I need an opinion. I will rename this thread and we can all stay together through our pregnancies if you would like. Or I can create another one in the 1st trimester section and we can stay on that one.

What should we name our thread? 
Poll time....


----------



## mummygabby

sunkiss said:


> i know u can barely see, i suck @ pics, but its there, just faint, a little darker than earlier, so i feel better to call this one a :bfp:!!! i feel numb right now ladies, just finish crying my eyes out n thanking God n my angel for answering my prayers!!
> 
> the beginnings of my rainbow :cloud9:

Congratulations sunkiss I'm so happy for u I'm back at docs today at 3 for another scan here's hoping I can see a little more so happy for u


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Hi All
> I couldnt sleep last night, like a child at christmas.
> 
> Here is my FRER taken at 6.30am with FMU, definatly a positive as line came up within seconds.
> 
> I am over the moon
> 
> This thread has been sooo lucky, congrats to all my fellow mummies to be and sending hugs and :dust: to those the witch got, dont give up xxx
> 
> xxx

WoOOOHooOOO!!! :happydance: Congrats!!! :thumbup: Wow, this really is a super lucky thread!!!


----------



## c1403

Thanks Ladies....will be great to keep in touch and see how things go with all our pregnancys. September babies rock


----------



## Crownjewelz

So should I rename this thread or should I make a new one in 1st Tri and name it Sept Babies-2012?


----------



## Beauts

Well, I am out...BFN this am at 12dpo....I feel like giving up. At what point do you give up?? How long can I do this?? 3 pregnancies and no children...sheesh...Sorry girls...just having a really pissy day.:cry::cry:

Def not doing soy next cycle though...going natural for the next one. I have a new Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor to try out so maybe that will help get the job done.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Beauts I'm so sorry honey... Don't give up so easy. Dig deep and stay strong. You will get your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Beauts said:


> Well, I am out...BFN this am at 12dpo....I feel like giving up. At what point do you give up?? How long can I do this?? 3 pregnancies and no children...sheesh...Sorry girls...just having a really pissy day.:cry::cry:
> 
> Def not doing soy next cycle though...going natural for the next one. I have a new Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor to try out so maybe that will help get the job done.

Beauts, I wouldn't give up until AF comes. I have had 2 pgs where even when my AFs were late my tests were still BFNs. But I was in fact pg and had healthy babies. Otherwise, I have heard good reviews of the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. If it weren't for the high price I would've used it also. Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Beauts said:


> Well, I am out...BFN this am at 12dpo....I feel like giving up. At what point do you give up?? How long can I do this?? 3 pregnancies and no children...sheesh...Sorry girls...just having a really pissy day.:cry::cry:
> 
> Def not doing soy next cycle though...going natural for the next one. I have a new Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor to try out so maybe that will help get the job done.

dont give up hunny!! crown thought her af was coming and at 13dpo she got her bfp, i seen women not get theres til 16-17 dpo!! until af comes, there is always hope, and if it does catch u, u move on to the next cycle with a new plan, i was already planning to do what MrsMcD123 did for her bfp, she used real egg whites, after 9mths thats what did it for her...i used preseed and SMEP, plus alot of prayer, research as much as u can, u will get ur BFP!! i am 40 yrs old and this is only my 2nd bfp ever, i never gave up, even with my loss i fought, i know how u feel to just want to be a mommy n u will, i promise :hugs:


----------



## Beauts

Crownjewelz said:


> Beauts I'm so sorry honey... Don't give up so easy. Dig deep and stay strong. You will get your rainbow baby. :hugs:


Thank you so much...I sure hope so too..

Praying for a very happy and healthy 9 months for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies.... I need an opinion. I will rename this thread and we can all stay together through our pregnancies if you would like. Or I can create another one in the 1st trimester section and we can stay on that one.
> 
> What should we name our thread?
> Poll time....

I think maybe we should continue here, although we are not in 2ww anymore, it may give others that are waiting some hope n encouragement when they see how successful we were, plus i feel like our luck n dreams are in this thread, would be nice to look back n see it from the beginning, perhaps rename it "Lucky BFP Thread of 2012" or "Successful BFP's of 2012" something like that lol, or u can leave it as is if u like also...i'm so happy to stick with u ladies, i will go along with anything u decide :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Correction I was 14DPO when I finally got my BFP. So keep at it and Im rooting for you. But don't give up. Just get a new plan.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok I'll just rename this thread right here. The official BFP success stories of 2012.


----------



## sunkiss

so i couldnt take these faint lines i was getting on the test, was driving me crazy :wacko:, so i went out n got a digi n saw the words
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0565.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay Sunkiss!!!! Its lovely!


----------



## sunkiss

i luv that crown!!! we are gonna be mommies OMG :happydance:

i am secretly so scared to get happy but i want to enjoy this pregnancy as much as i did the last, i promised myself that!! you ladies are the only ones besides my hunny that know, n i will keep it that way for now, so happy i have you guys to share my journey with, good n bad :hugs:

so i have an appt already scheduled with a maternal fetal specialist this coming friday the 6th...the ironic thing is that this appt was sched since oct of last yr, it was to discuss my options for future pregnancies and risk, the original appt was for last week the 29th and they called and change the appt to this friday, like it all happened for a reason cause i wouldnt have know i was preggo last week, my little angel moved that appt for me, all the signs of a great pregnancy ahead, everything is falling into place!!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations sunkiss!!!


----------



## c1403

Beauts said:


> Well, I am out...BFN this am at 12dpo....I feel like giving up. At what point do you give up?? How long can I do this?? 3 pregnancies and no children...sheesh...Sorry girls...just having a really pissy day.:cry::cry:
> 
> Def not doing soy next cycle though...going natural for the next one. I have a new Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor to try out so maybe that will help get the job done.

Hun i had negatives from 11-14dpo and positive at 16dpo so your not out until witch shows....sending lots of :dust:

As for the name of this post, I am fine for it to stay here, perhaps renanme it Jan 2012 Lucky thread something like that....although the reason we all came here was because we were all late for AF so may something relating to that xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

i absolutely luv the new name of this thread, so fitting!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Af arrived today with full force! Oh well on to the next month! Congrats again to all you lucky ladies who got your bfps this month! Xxx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm new to the thread I'm 10dpo..my boobs hurt Hella much on the sides and underneath and my left nipple itch like hell!!! Every month I be amped up about poas but not this month so I lost hope ugh!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Welcome Looneycarter! Good luck to you....


----------



## mummygabby

hi Ladies love the name of the new thread, just to let u know all went well at Docs today back next week again they are being very good at keeping an eye on me then EPC on the 18th January can;t come soon enough just want to hear that heartbeat and maybe i will settle a bit 

:cloud9:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Love the new name. It sounds great!!! Has anyone called their doctors or midwives yet? I emailed my midwife yesterday to give her the heads up but I can't seem to remember when we go for our first checkups? It seems so early still? I had a very normal and easy pregnancy last time but the pregnancy previous to that was a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks so she sent me for early scans just to keep my mind at ease. I know my mind is going crazy lately worrying about every little twitch or cramp. I swear everytime I wipe i'm looking for blood :( Wish I could just sit back and enjoy this portion of it..... anyone else worrying like crazy????????? :wacko:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Any of you guys not feeling excited? I've had two miscarriages and my body and heart just won't let me believe it's going to work out this time :nope: I don't feel pregnant, my boobs feel fine, I don't feel any more tired than I usually do, I'm not peeing any more than normal.. I did get to see the doctor yesterday and had my first beta levels checked, my hcg was at 76 yesterday. I go back again tomorrow (and then every 2 days for as long as I want) and I'm really worried the number won't double as it should.. My next appointment is on the 18th and from there I get to schedule an ultrasound (so long as my beta levels come back good) and I'm even more scared of that. My last two pregnancies were missed miscarriages that I didn't find out about until my first ultrasounds. I'm so scared it's going to happen again. 

sunkiss, how are you holding it together after your loss? Are you having a difficult time?


----------



## c1403

I am waiting a week or two before calling my dr, had a chemical last month at 4w2d and im worried it could happen again (although im trying not to think about it)

I feel different to last time though, last time I thought something would happen and this time i feel much more confident it will go ok (really hope so) Ive gone so far as to look at baby things online (which iwas doing anyway whilst TTC)

I am feeling quite sick at hte moment and have a tummy ache (not cramps just a hungry feeling)


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123- Im so sorry you are having such a tough time. Try to just relax and remember to breath. You have to stay positive and just believe it will happen if its supposed to. Its out of your hands now and there really is nothing you can do. Its on the man upstairs court now. 

BreeLeeC-I Have already called my OB/Gyn and have an early appointment for this next Thursday. I am so excited to go but Im pretty sure they wont do a scan until the next week or maybe even next day. In my Dr.'s office they cant do a scan the same day they do the confirmation b/c of insurance reasons. Dumb! Im really ready to see my lil sticky bean. Im trying to be very optimistic about this pregnancy. Obviously my last one didnt end with a rainbow baby but I just have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## BreeLeeC

I think being catious is an OK thing, but worrying is not a fun past time. I think if we are all very honest about our feelings it helps get it out of our systems and perhalps make us feel a bit better about it. I guess it is true, there is nothing we can do at this point but try and be healthy and take our vitamins. I have read that more then 2 cups of caffeine a day can up your chances of miscarriage so I have been trying to have Zero intake of caffeine until the 12 weeks mark. 
Having hardly any symtoms makes it even more tough, nothing to make it feel real. My acne has started up for the first time since basically sept 2008 when I was pregnant with my son and I can't believe how happy I am to see these awful red spots ;) 
Lets all try our bests to stay positive and if we are ever having down moments and are beginning to let the worrying get the best of us- BLOG, come on here and vent!! Venting makes it feel better and someone will be here to listen i'm sure. Positive updates on appts and scans will definately make us all keep our chins up as well. 
Maybe at some point we could start a belly comparison gallery- as long as we feel comfortable!! Would be fun to see who starts showing when!!!!!


----------



## sunkiss

wow i didnt realize so many of us have angel babies...well let me ease ur minds right now, i am praying so hard for us, we are covered, we have those little angels watching over us n bringing comfort, trust me they will see us through this..after the devastation of birthing my baby to know she wasnt gonna make it absolutely crushed my heart to pieces, i felt like i was walking around with no heart like she took it with her the day she left me, the thing is she never left, i always feel her all around me, when i am @ my lowest she sends someone or something to pick me back up, lets just say our angels came here n did what they were suppose to do, they were picked for much bigger jobs, i'm so happy n honored that God chose me to have an angel, i know i am always protected with her in my life, hold onto that ladies..this is going to be our year, i promise u!!

as for me, i am going to a maternal fetal specialist on friday, mind u this appt was made since last yr oct, it all fell in line for a reason, i have the greatest feeling in the pit of my stomach that this will be a successful pregnancy :D!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

MrsMcD123- With my son- my boobs were never sore, I never pee'd anymore then I nomally did and my morning sickness didnt kick in till I was almost 9 weeks. I had pretty much no symptoms!! If that makes you feel any better.

I also rented a fetal heart rate doppler at about 8 weeks- I didnt hear a heart beat through it until i was about 10 weeks but it sure made me feel better to hear the HB whenever I was nervous or worrying. I cost very little in the long run if you look at how much worrying and stress it saved me! I would highly recommend it to ppl that are feeling nervous or stressed about their pregnancies!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Sunkiss- your postive outlook is sooo refreshing and needed to help us worry warts :) Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

BreeLeeC said:


> MrsMcD123- With my son- my boobs were never sore, I never pee'd anymore then I nomally did and my morning sickness didnt kick in till I was almost 9 weeks. I had pretty much no symptoms!! If that makes you feel any better.
> 
> I also rented a fetal heart rate doppler at about 8 weeks- I didnt hear a heart beat through it until i was about 10 weeks but it sure made me feel better to hear the HB whenever I was nervous or worrying. I cost very little in the long run if you look at how much worrying and stress it saved me! I would highly recommend it to ppl that are feeling nervous or stressed about their pregnancies!

That does help. It just seems that when pregnant the first thing people talk about is sore boobs and it just freaks me out that I feel so..normal. I'll definitely be buying a doppler the minute I get home from a good ultrasound! Still have 3 weeks to a month until then though :neutral:


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> wow i didnt realize so many of us have angel babies...well let me ease ur minds right now, i am praying so hard for us, we are covered, we have those little angels watching over us n bringing comfort, trust me they will see us through this..after the devastation of birthing my baby to know she wasnt gonna make it absolutely crushed my heart to pieces, i felt like i was walking around with no heart like she took it with her the day she left me, the thing is she never left, i always feel her all around me, when i am @ my lowest she sends someone or something to pick me back up, lets just say our angels came here n did what they were suppose to do, they were picked for much bigger jobs, i'm so happy n honored that God chose me to have an angel, i know i am always protected with her in my life, hold onto that ladies..this is going to be our year, i promise u!!
> 
> as for me, i am going to a maternal fetal specialist on friday, mind u this appt was made since last yr oct, it all fell in line for a reason, i have the greatest feeling in the pit of my stomach that this will be a successful pregnancy :D!!

Thank you, that made me tear up. Very sweet :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

i dont have much symptoms either ladies, but i am starting to feel fatigue and headaches which i had early on with my daughter, the next thing that happened was the boobs killing me..i never had morning sickness with her, i barley felt preggo until i felt her moving..i will be so happy if i dont get that morning sickness but if i do its ok, i am just so happy to be preggo again :happydance:

i didnt show much either and i was almost 5 mths, i had a small bump but they say u show more with the 2nd, so i am looking forward to that, i remember i couldnt wait to get my bump lol, funny how we never want a belly until we are preggo :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> wow i didnt realize so many of us have angel babies...well let me ease ur minds right now, i am praying so hard for us, we are covered, we have those little angels watching over us n bringing comfort, trust me they will see us through this..after the devastation of birthing my baby to know she wasnt gonna make it absolutely crushed my heart to pieces, i felt like i was walking around with no heart like she took it with her the day she left me, the thing is she never left, i always feel her all around me, when i am @ my lowest she sends someone or something to pick me back up, lets just say our angels came here n did what they were suppose to do, they were picked for much bigger jobs, i'm so happy n honored that God chose me to have an angel, i know i am always protected with her in my life, hold onto that ladies..this is going to be our year, i promise u!!
> 
> as for me, i am going to a maternal fetal specialist on friday, mind u this appt was made since last yr oct, it all fell in line for a reason, i have the greatest feeling in the pit of my stomach that this will be a successful pregnancy :D!!
> 
> Thank you, that made me tear up. Very sweet :hugs:Click to expand...

im praying hunny, we deserve our rainbows n to hold our babies in our arms :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss you really are the best! I seriously just love this thread!! So thankful and grateful to have found some really lovely ladies on here. 
I am also feeling normal besides gas, fatigue and mild cramping. I remember my boobs started to kill at about 6 weeks though. Not looking forward to that but Im sure it will help me feel a bit more pregnant.


----------



## sunkiss

i so feel the same about u ladies :hugs:

same here jewelz, i didnt feel the boobs last time til around 6-7 weeks, n boy were they sore whew, but ur right, at least that will make us feel a little more pregnant right :D

how is everyone feeling today? any more bfp's or testers? i am still routing for those waiting!!


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi everyone :) I am new to this thread and wanted to say congratulations on all your bfp's!what a perfect way to bring in 2012!my dh and I have been ttc since September and keep trying to stay positive,I am 12 dpo,AF due on sat 7th and just read that someone got bfn til 14 dpo and only got bfp on 16 dpo which has cheered me up as all I have had so far is bfn's :) x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Best of luck to you Hoping2012!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> i so feel the same about u ladies :hugs:
> 
> same here jewelz, i didnt feel the boobs last time til around 6-7 weeks, n boy were they sore whew, but ur right, at least that will make us feel a little more pregnant right :D
> 
> how is everyone feeling today? any more bfp's or testers? i am still routing for those waiting!!

Still feeling the same today. I guess I feel a little bloated, mostly when I try to lay on my side at night. I don't remember when my boobs started hurting last time but I look forward to it!! Other than that, I'm super nervous, I have my second beta check today, I go in around 4:30 and I'll probably have the results by 6:30. Me and hubby will be at his parents house for dinner so I'm going to have to find a discreet way to pull him aside to look at the results because there is no way I'm going to be able to hold off on looking until we get home!

How are you holding up sunkiss? Are you getting good sleep? :)


----------



## sunkiss

welcome hoping, hold on i am keeping it crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> i so feel the same about u ladies :hugs:
> 
> same here jewelz, i didnt feel the boobs last time til around 6-7 weeks, n boy were they sore whew, but ur right, at least that will make us feel a little more pregnant right :D
> 
> how is everyone feeling today? any more bfp's or testers? i am still routing for those waiting!!
> 
> Still feeling the same today. I guess I feel a little bloated, mostly when I try to lay on my side at night. I don't remember when my boobs started hurting last time but I look forward to it!! Other than that, I'm super nervous, I have my second beta check today, I go in around 4:30 and I'll probably have the results by 6:30. Me and hubby will be at his parents house for dinner so I'm going to have to find a discreet way to pull him aside to look at the results because there is no way I'm going to be able to hold off on looking until we get home!
> 
> How are you holding up sunkiss? Are you getting good sleep? :)Click to expand...

ok i will be praying ur numbers are good, but no worries because this early on they may still be a little low.

i have been feeling pretty good actually, not too much going on yet, i know i cant wait for the symptoms too so i can feel more pregnant...i hope we can look back on this later when we are feeling like crap from symptoms ha ha..i rested pretty good last night, went to bed early as fatigue is the only thing i pretty much feel mostly, i cant wait for my appt tomoro so i can see what my levels are like and get some questions answered, im looking forward to that.

we are gonna be mommies wooohooo :happydance:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Sounds like everyone is in better spirits today!! A couple beta results to hear about- Hoping they are all doubling away :)
I finally talked to my midwife- she is fabulous! She delivered my son 2.5 years ago and was amazing to have by my husband and I's side. Was so nice to chat on the phone with her today, 30 mins of chit chat about life.... how could I ask for more in a health care provider! 
We have booked my first appt for next wednesday- very excited to take my son in for her to see again!!! 
She also wants to send me for an early ultrasound to help me cope with my anxiety of miscarrying. That way I can maybe hear a heartbeat or see something to calm my nerves a bit. She's so wonderful, really takes care of me and babe.
My son and I did swimming lessons together today and I couldnt believe how I my bbs were bulging out of my top- it was almost akward!!! That bathing suit hasnt fit like that since PRE-baby.... how I love full bbs again! Breastfeeding took the best outta them. DH is looking forward to preggo and breastfeeding bbs again ;) 
Swear my stomach is looking different already, might just be too much sweets and roast dinners over the holidays- but seeing as its my second perhaps my guts are already moving upwards and pushing my tummy out a bit. I know its not utuerus yet but something is going on!
Bbs are actually losing most of their tingling sensation, a tiny bit tender but not nearly as bad as they were? Hope thats ok- took another POAS that I had left over and it instantly went dark red so i'm pretty sure my levels are doing ok! 
Hope to hear good news about MrsMcd and SUnkisses levels tonight!!!!


----------



## c1403

Hi All

I really enjoy reading this thread, it fees such a lucky one.

Im still feeling pretty positive abotu this pregnancy, althought I do worry everytime I go to the loo.

Counting down the weeks, ill be 12 weeks on my sisters birthday, she has been really amazing as she will talk to me about babies etc where as my OH and mum want to wait a little (understandable after last time).

I've started a pregnancy diary with all my notes about TTC and my Pregnancy so far in, i am only filling in 4 weeks at a time though.

So far not many symptoms...terrible terrible spots, could be PG related or due to overindulging over xmas/new year....I am on a healthy eating reigime for baby on Monday when i go back to work. Also have an on off nausious feeling but my appeitite is fine and im hungry.

Wonder if ill get morning sickness...I dont plan on telling anyone at work but theres about 9 women all togehter so im sure someone will work it out if I do get sick.

Lots of postiive vibes on this thread 

Love to all of you xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

yes i am definitely going to make better eating choices this time around, i am already starving every hour, with my daughter i gained nearly 20 lbs and only half way through the pregnancy!! i dont eat a whole lot at once but i am literally hungry every hour, so i have been grabbing fruit in between to get me through..i am going to go shopping this wknd n stock up on the good stuff n try my best to stay committed to eating healthy this time, i said i would try :haha:

bree it is so awesome to have a wonderful provider that u can trust and connect with...i luved my last ob doc but i have to switch cause i need high risk care now and she was a bit far, i have a good feeling about my new doc and i will let u ladies know how everything went after my appt tomorrow.


----------



## sunkiss

i know my levels are rising too because i am still over here obsessed with POAS lol and those lines aren't so faint anymore :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I hear ya about being hungry all the time. I find my stomach growling a lot. I need to start taking some carrot sticks with me to work to munch on when I feel that. 

I am now fighting some serious fatigue. Its only 6:49pm and Im already ready for bed. ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> i know my levels are rising too because i am still over here obsessed with POAS lol and those lines aren't so faint anymore :happydance:


Haha!!! Me too! I POAS today just because and those lines are for sure getting darker. lol Thought I was the only one...


----------



## sunkiss

i swear i am dead tired too jewelz, if i wasnt waiting on my hunny to get home i would have passed out already lol, thats a good sign that our body is hard at work :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

Its funny, when ever I sit down and relax and I can feel my heart beating all through my body. Its hard at work all right. Making me dead tired from all that work.


----------



## sunkiss

omg i swear when i lay on my stomach i can feel a heart beat in there lol


----------



## BreeLeeC

I love how we can be so honest and admit the silly things us preggos do just to make ourselves feel more sure about everything- example.... POAS when we already know we're pregnant!! Its fun though... so glad to hear we seem to all do it!!! I really thought I was alone as well.
K so i'm going to keep at the belly pics wall- I think it would be really fun to compare!!!!! Any shapes and sizes are beautiful!!
Just throwing that out there again, see if anyone is intrested in starting a weekly journal when they are ready with me!?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm a latecomer to this thread, but I also got my BFP on New Year's Day! :happydance: Looks like it was a lucky day for a lot of us. Glad to hear some of you have had good experiences seeing your doctors and midwives already. I'm on vacation at the moment and will be home in a couple days. Hope to have some tests done next week to calm my nerves, which are a little on edge right now. Wishing you all sticky beans and happy & healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

That is a really cute idea Bree. I would do it right now if I didn't already look 20 weeks along with bloat. Lol

Congrats seaweed eater! Welcome!


----------



## sunkiss

BreeLeeC said:


> I love how we can be so honest and admit the silly things us preggos do just to make ourselves feel more sure about everything- example.... POAS when we already know we're pregnant!! Its fun though... so glad to hear we seem to all do it!!! I really thought I was alone as well.
> K so i'm going to keep at the belly pics wall- I think it would be really fun to compare!!!!! Any shapes and sizes are beautiful!!
> Just throwing that out there again, see if anyone is intrested in starting a weekly journal when they are ready with me!?

emmm i have enough belly for all of us :haha:!! i would like it to round out though before i start posting pics :blush:


----------



## sunkiss

congrats seaweed woohoo n welcome hun :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

I like the belly pics idea too, but yeah I think it will be awhile before mine looks like anything other than fat :) So I got good news today, my beta level almost tripled! Tuesday it was at 76, today it was 219! Yay :)

Big congrats to seaweed eater!! Welcome aboard :) 

Nipples are sore today, yay! lol Time to start wearing a bra to bed again! How are ya'lls boobies doing?


----------



## sunkiss

oh i am so happy to hear that MrsMcD123 :happydance:

good start to the day!! my nipples are actually starting to get sore too, i noticed it last night, boobies not tender yet though, this is definitely the beginning stages of it :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Wonderful news, MrsMcD!

As for boobies...mine started feeling sore around 9 DPO and have continued since then. Also I think they may have started growing, which I wish they wouldn't :wacko:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow girls we are all on the same schedule because I also noticed my nipples getting sore too. I was prodding my boobs this morning and they aren't yet sore but the nips sure are. My tummy feels a bit sour this morning too. Breakfast time!


----------



## c1403

Hi Girls

OH and I spent a fortune today on healthy foods, cereals for breakfasts (even though i dont really like them), fruits, vegs, juice etc etc....I'm definatly on a healthy reigime for this baby (im overweight as it is, dont want to put too much on unnecessary only what the baby needs)

I dont think ill take any belly pics just yet, with the right clothes i could already look a bit pregnant lol....but I'm definatly up for comparing our notes week on week.

Today i have that sicky feeling again, am super super tired and also had a little lower back ache....back to work next week so that should be fun (i've had 2 weeks off doing absolutly nothing)

xxx


----------



## c1403

Oh and I am feeling the sensitive nipples, not sore but tingly


----------



## BreeLeeC

Well I'm glad to hear we will see some belly pics in the future. As soon as you start feeling like you're rounding out and baby bump is appearing then throw up a picture!!! See who gets their bump first :)
I was looking back at my pics- 15 weeks was the earliest picture a took and I forsure have a bump. I seem to remember wishing I had taken pics earlier, so I might start after I get an ultrasound and just watch the progression. I think its soo cute when ppl hold up the weeks on a piece of paper and take a pic of their belly. Its really fun to watch it grow! My DH works out of country for 5 weeks at a time so its important that I get lots of pics to him so he can see the progression as well. 

I can't say my boobs are doing anything but growing! They are a little sore but nips are fine?! My poor skin has taken the brunt of these hormones, sooooo many red spots. They don't seem to both me this time around, makes me happy to see stuff happening! 
POAS this morning again, lol its soooo comforting to see that pink line get soo dark sooo fast :p makes it feel even more real.
My mom is coming up to visit me and the kids this weekend, should be nice to visit and chat with her about her grandbaby on the way. 

Anyone else starting to feel like this is more real. The shock is over and its all starting to settle in now! Feeling great about it all :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh ladies!! If any of you have smart phones, I found an awesome app! It's called Sprout Journal, it's a pregnancy journal that you update through your phone, you can posts pictures, journal entries, and at the end of your pregnancy you have have it printed out in a hardcover or softcover book! I think that is such an awesome idea :) I also have the Sprout Pregnancy app which is really cool, it gives you updates on what is going on in your body, tips, and it shows really cool looking pictures of what the baby looks like week by week :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow thanks for that app. Good find, Im downloading it now.


----------



## BreeLeeC

I couldnt find it in my Blackberry- I live in Canada so maybe I don't get it???

What kind of phone were you using and what country?


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Just checking in on my favorite pregnant ladies!! So happy for you all and I plan on doing alot of bd this month and hope to join you soon!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

EeyoreGirl said:


> Just checking in on my favorite pregnant ladies!! So happy for you all and I plan on doing alot of bd this month and hope to join you soon!!!

Thanks EeyoreGirl-We will be here waiting for you!


----------



## MrsMcD123

BreeLeeC said:


> I couldnt find it in my Blackberry- I live in Canada so maybe I don't get it???
> 
> What kind of phone were you using and what country?

I have an iPhone in the US. Darn, maybe you can find something similar by searching the word "pregnancy"? There are so many different pregnancy apps out there. Yeah darn, I just googled it and I guess it's just for the iphone/ipad. Sorry :(


----------



## Crownjewelz

How is everyone doing on there eating? What all have you eaten today? 

I had an english muffin with cheese for breakfast with a Starbucks Venti Passion Tea lemonade-No caffeine!!! 
pumpkin squash ravioli's and carrot sticks for lunch with a bit of chocolate pudding for dessert. 
not sure about dinner yet....


----------



## shantehend

Hey there. For breakfast I had 2 slices of wheat toast, 2 scrambled eggs, slices of cheddar cheese and a glass of orange juice. For lunch I'm having a bagel with cream cheese, a brownie and a glass of milk. Have a bit of an achy head and slightly nauseous. Not into eating a lot.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Haven't eaten anything yet. I'm on thyroid medication that I have to take on an empty stomach and I'm not supposed to eat for an hour after taking it. That hour is up now though so I should eat something! I'll be having my left over chow mein from Panda Express for lunch :) Then tonight is the rehearsal and rehearsal dinner for my sis-in-laws wedding so we'll be eating at Olive Garden. No idea what I want to get, I'm not a pasta fan at all. Maybe soup and salad. I haven't had much of an appetite at all!


----------



## seaweed eater

I've been sooo hungry! But then I get nauseated almost every time I eat, and sometimes heartburn, so I'm trying to eat smaller meals and snack a lot.

For breakfast I had whole wheat toast with berry jam and a slice of lemon bread. For lunch, an arugula salad and two empanadas, one with mozzarella and sundried tomatoes and one with swiss cheese and onions. And lots of water. Dinner plans include...airplane food :(


----------



## c1403

I have taken all my measurements (hips, waist, bust etc) and noted it down in a diary, so that way I can track any new developments.

As for what Ihave eaten....I had a bagel with scrambelled egg for breakfast, some fruit/veg sticks for lunch and my OH is cooking a chilli with rice tonight... we have so many treats left over from christmas I think we will just have to give them to the kids next door as they keep staring at me.

Starting to feel a little achy and tired this evening....still got tingly BBs

By the way ladies where are you all from? I live in Kent (England) but am from London (which is about a hour away)

PS thanks for friend requests, ive added you 

xxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am from Houston, Texas USA 

P.S. I just ate a small donut lol oops It was calling my name and told me to eat it.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> I am from Houston, Texas USA
> 
> P.S. I just ate a small donut lol oops It was calling my name and told me to eat it.

I'm from Pennsauken, New Jersey USA. And that takes determination because I can eat 2 or 3 large donuts when my cravings hit. LOL


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm from Pennsauken, New Jersey USA. And that takes determination because I can eat 2 or 3 large donuts when my cravings hit. LOL[/QUOTE]

It was one of those tiny white powered donuts. It was rather tasty! lol No more though.... :thumbup:


----------



## c1403

Good as i just ate some chocolate, but also have drunk like 4 glasses of water x


----------



## Crownjewelz

I have drank almost a 2 liter bottle of water today. Im swimming over here and peeing at the same time.


----------



## Crownjewelz

How many of you ladies will be finding out the sex? I know my hubby and I want to and I cant wait. In all honesty I don't really care what the sex is as long as its healthy. My hubby already has a daughter and she is 12 so I know he is dying to have a son. My step daughter also has 2 other sister from her mom and her new husband. So they are both on team blue. I think secretly I would really love a girl but I will still be a proud mama to a boy.

Got a gut feeling maybe as to what the sex might be?


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies, just came back not too long ago from my doc appt...so it was all day long whew, apparently she was triple booked and from what i heard she is very detailed and takes her time with her patients so it will always be a bit of a wait, i dont mind as long as she takes really good care of me n my lil rainbow i will wait all day :D

ok, first we went over the pathology results from my placenta and the baby, apparently they found some inflammation witch means infection set in and that is what caused my water to break too early, she believes my cervix may have been a little open which may have caused bacteria to get in n settle, she said they will be watching my cervix very closely to rule out incompetent cervix and to make sure there isnt any openings, if they do find an opening or my cervix isnt long enough they will put a stitch in at 11 weeks that will take care of that problem..she said she is not concerned with me at this stage right now because my loss happened in 2nd tri and i was fine with my hormone levels n implanting, but she did testing just to make sure and she would call me if my levels were lower than they should be...so my next appt is in 4 weeks, good grief i am gonna lose my mind by then lol, at that appt she will start checking my cervix and length, plus do a sono for hb n also i will get a dating scan then..i know i will POAS til then to make sure my lil rainbow is still there ha ha, but this is the normal first OB appt anyways, if u were to miscarry this early on there would be nothing they could do as its the body's way of letting go of an nonviable pregnancy, so i will just relax and wait n come here to u ladies for sanity :D

i feel really good that at least i have some answers as to why my water broke so early last time and now i will be closely monitored this time around and there is something they can do to prevent this from happening again, plus the way that everything fell in place for this pregnancy i just know its gonna be a good one, i can feel it, i felt my rainbow coming before it even came!!


----------



## sunkiss

today i ate oatmeal from breakfast, a 6 inch meatball sub for lunch and i am getting ready to go to fridays for dinner with my cousins :happydance:

i feel pretty good today just fatigue as usual, they better hurry n get me before i conk out right here :haha:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> How many of you ladies will be finding out the sex? I know my hubby and I want to and I cant wait. In all honesty I don't really care what the sex is as long as its healthy. My hubby already has a daughter and she is 12 so I know he is dying to have a son. My step daughter also has 2 other sister from her mom and her new husband. So they are both on team blue. I think secretly I would really love a girl but I will still be a proud mama to a boy.
> 
> Got a gut feeling maybe as to what the sex might be?

We will definitely be finding out the sex, I can't wait! Honestly I'm so torn about if I'd rather have a boy or girl. On one hand, I love my older brothers to death and it was awesome having older brothers when I was little so that would be cool to have a boy first, that way any following siblings would have a big brother. On the other hand, our close friends have a baby girl, she was born this past September so we'd get tons of hand me downs from them, plus then the girls could be little besties :) Honestly, as long as it's healthy I don't have a preference either way at this point :)

Oh yeah, and I live in Lancaster, California. It's about an hour from Los Angeles. 

I have to say I love out little group!!!! It's great having the support and I love that it's a nice small group, the big groups are just too hard to follow up with people on and it's too easy to get lost in it all!


----------



## AquaM

Wow ladies, I haven't been here for a few days and came back to 8 BFP's you ladies are amazing. :happydance: 

What a way to start 2012. Congratulations I am sooo happy for you all. I'm praying for your sticky beans.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Reading what you ladies all ate reminds me to drink water more- I'm so bad at it, infact I really dispise drinking water!! I like anything with a bit of flavour, especially tonic with a little splash of juice!!! Just plain water is my enemy!! I know, I know I should be drinking lots cause i'm pregnant and I will try my best to start drinking more!!

Am I the only one from Canada??? I live on Vancouver Island, in British Columbia....


----------



## sunkiss

just back in, i sure didnt have much veggies today, and no fruit at all, i have to do better tomorrow, i didnt over due anything though n drank mostly water but im like u bree, it isnt my fav thing to have, i am trying to do better with that.

im from new york city, big crazy place but i luv it, just dont like when it gets too cold but i do luv the seasons changing.

i will be doing a 3d sono at 16 weeks for gender, not that i care either way, i am mainly wishing for a healthy baby but i am so happy i did that with Olivia, i still have a moving clip of her when she was in my womb and it was such a nice experience to see her wiggling around in there, i got to see her little features and all..i definitely want to do that again..i will do that sono at different stages so i can see how rainbow is growing :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

That is so cool sunkiss, I'm so glad your appointment went so well.

So all of us preggos are from the US but 1. That's crazy since the majority of the ladies on this site are from the UK.


----------



## c1403

Hi All

How are all my fellow preggers ladies today.

Reading over the posts....we will not be finding out the sex, we want to keep it a surprise. My first thoughts are girl, not sure why i'm just convinced its a girl....although before TTC i always said i would prefer a boy first....dont care either way tbh

Anyone having restless nights ? I hardly slept at all last night, kept tossing and turning and woke up at 6am starving!! I went back to sleep then got up and had some toast and a low fat yoghurt. Went back to bed and woke up at midday :-O...had a sandwich and some grapes/apples and im still hungry although I feel slightly sick again....

So I'm the only one from the UK then lol....where I live is neither city nor country its in between but I work in London so travel there daily on the train. London is too busy for me, but I'm not a country girl either... need some shops nearby lol

Have any of you told anyone yet that your PG, obv my OH knows and I've told my mum,dad and sister. Mum is very excited (first granchild) but she keeps saying she will not look at any baby things just yet, whereas my sister and I have been....set my mum up a email address so she can see some of the things we have been talking about but she is terrible on a computer and calls me up instead lol 

The next 8 weeks are going to drag, at least ill be back at work and that will keep my mind busy. Will call my DR next week too, not sure how it all works here, I think i get refered straight to a midwife


Speak soon ladies

xxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good morning from Texas!! Ugh I am feeling rather sickey this morning. I got up and had a cup of coffee and then started cleaning my house because we have a ton of people coming over today for a football game. GO TEXANS!! All my US girls understand that one. I didn't eat breakfast and quickly learned I should have. I was about an hour into cleaning and had to stop to eat a piece of toast with peanut butter. Still kinda yucky now but I'm hoping it will pass. 

We are announcing today to our closet friends (3 couples) that we are pregnant again. I'm so excited to tell them. 

Lately I have been sleeping pretty well but my dreams are really wild and vivid. I can always remember them too. 

Hope you ladies are well today and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## sunkiss

hey MrsMcD123, my father and his side of the family is from la, cali...dad lives in concord now and all others mostly live in la, i went to visit last yr august and had a wonderful time...i went to sanfransico also..nice place there!!

hey jewelz GO NY GIANTS!! gmen all the way hee hee :haha:
hope u feeling better soon jewelz :hugs: looks like morning sickness is setting in, yay for symptoms!!!

as for me, i just mainly have fatigue, i have been laying on this mattress all day ha ha, i need to get up n get things done but oh i would luv to lay here n :sleep: all day!!

my cravings right now are peanut butter with crackers, and orange juice...i try not to have too much juice though, got my big bottle of water next to me..well off to take my vitamins and folic acid :D


----------



## mummygabby

Hi ladies i am also from uk northern ireland actually and yeah understand the football thing sister in law is american and lives in New York my Husband and her r big into the football scene. Girls not having a good day today had a bit of brown staining earlier and since hav been lying down and taking things easy also a few stomach cramps, really hope this is nothing so need all the prayers i can get :sad1:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Sunkiss, I'm glad it sounds like your appointment went well and you got some answers. That is always reassuring. Fingers crossed everything is ok and you and the bean will have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

We're definitely finding out the sex. I don't know why, just seems nice to have that info as a way of bonding with him/her. A friend whom we've told about the pregnancy told me yesterday that she thinks it's a boy and that she has a good record with this stuff...:lol: so we'll see. I don't really have a feeling one way or the other, but I have thought much more about girls' names for whatever reason!

We've told our parents, who are all extremely thrilled, and a couple of close friends. Feeling nervous about things at this point prevents me from wanting to tell a lot of people, but I can't wait to get to 12 weeks (assuming I do of course) so I can stop having to lie and be so secretive!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh, and I wanted to ask you ladies...how many of you are still POAS? I decided to stop after the fourth day, when I got upset because my test didn't get as much darker compared to the previous day as I was hoping it would -- made me think I'd better stop and try to be more positive, start having more faith that things are ok. But I feel tempted to test again almost every time I go to the bathroom!


----------



## sunkiss

mummygabby said:


> Hi ladies i am also from uk northern ireland actually and yeah understand the football thing sister in law is american and lives in New York my Husband and her r big into the football scene. Girls not having a good day today had a bit of brown staining earlier and since hav been lying down and taking things easy also a few stomach cramps, really hope this is nothing so need all the prayers i can get :sad1:

mummy i just said a really special prayer for u hunny, dont worry God is in control, i will pray for all of us in church tomorrow as well :hugs:

also brown spotting and minor cramping is totally normal but i know with the past and all we will worry for every thing, just rest n pray n put it in God's hands, he will guide is through :D


----------



## mummygabby

sunkiss said:


> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i am also from uk northern ireland actually and yeah understand the football thing sister in law is american and lives in New York my Husband and her r big into the football scene. Girls not having a good day today had a bit of brown staining earlier and since hav been lying down and taking things easy also a few stomach cramps, really hope this is nothing so need all the prayers i can get :sad1:
> 
> mummy i just said a really special prayer for u hunny, dont worry God is in control, i will pray for all of us in church tomorrow as well :hugs:
> 
> also brown spotting and minor cramping is totally normal but i know with the past and all we will worry for every thing, just rest n pray n put it in God's hands, he will guide is through :DClick to expand...

Thanks Sunkiss hav my mum lighting candles and praying too staining has eased but still very crampy just hoping i get some shut eye tonight and feel better in morning, u's r all in my prayers too, Glad to hear all the stories on this thread :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sayin a prayer for you mummy gabby. I'll be thinking of you. 

Are any of you still cramping mildly? Only every now and then. Mostly when I get up and move some where after I've been sitting for a bit. I know it's normal to cramp, but for how long?


----------



## c1403

mummygabby said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i am also from uk northern ireland actually and yeah understand the football thing sister in law is american and lives in New York my Husband and her r big into the football scene. Girls not having a good day today had a bit of brown staining earlier and since hav been lying down and taking things easy also a few stomach cramps, really hope this is nothing so need all the prayers i can get :sad1:
> 
> mummy i just said a really special prayer for u hunny, dont worry God is in control, i will pray for all of us in church tomorrow as well :hugs:
> 
> also brown spotting and minor cramping is totally normal but i know with the past and all we will worry for every thing, just rest n pray n put it in God's hands, he will guide is through :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sunkiss hav my mum lighting candles and praying too staining has eased but still very crampy just hoping i get some shut eye tonight and feel better in morning, u's r all in my prayers too, Glad to hear all the stories on this thread :hugs:Click to expand...

Thinking of you hun....spotting is common in early pregnancy.
Ive been through the chemical pregnancy and you know when its happening (just like full blown AF)

Lots of love going your way xxxxxx


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> Oh, and I wanted to ask you ladies...how many of you are still POAS? I decided to stop after the fourth day, when I got upset because my test didn't get as much darker compared to the previous day as I was hoping it would -- made me think I'd better stop and try to be more positive, start having more faith that things are ok. But I feel tempted to test again almost every time I go to the bathroom!

I have twice since wednesday, I have stopped now but i have 8 left so will probably use them all up, waiting 12 weeks is soooo hard.
Try not to worry, we are drinking lots more water now (not holding pee in etc) so it could be quite diluted. Also I have never got on with the internet cheapy tests, so I dont buy their results so much (even though i got my first faint BFP on one)

xxx


----------



## c1403

Have any of you ladies allowed yourselves to look at baby things online? I can't help myself looking at clothes, nursery etc and but have vowed not to buy anything until 12 week scan is done x


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Sayin a prayer for you mummy gabby. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Are any of you still cramping mildly? Only every now and then. Mostly when I get up and move some where after I've been sitting for a bit. I know it's normal to cramp, but for how long?

I get twinges here and there but not for long. I dread going to the loo as keep thinking the worse.

ps not sure how the multi quote thing works hence 4 posts in a row :wacko:
x


----------



## seaweed eater

mummygabby said:


> Girls not having a good day today had a bit of brown staining earlier and since hav been lying down and taking things easy also a few stomach cramps, really hope this is nothing so need all the prayers i can get :sad1:

:hugs: Sorry about the staining, hon. As others have said, brown is not as worrisome, but I can understand that it must be scary to see it. Still, don't forget that the odds are definitely in your favor. Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.



c1403 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you still cramping mildly? Only every now and then. Mostly when I get up and move some where after I've been sitting for a bit. I know it's normal to cramp, but for how long?
> 
> I get twinges here and there but not for long. I dread going to the loo as keep thinking the worse.Click to expand...

Same as C. I haven't gotten a full-on cramp for a few days (knock on wood), mostly little twinges around my uterus and hips. I know everyone's different though, and that some people experience cramping due to uterus growth, which I would guess probably continues throughout first tri and beyond, so as long as the cramps are mild I wouldn't worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

lol c1403 i cant figure that thing out either, i have some mild cramping on and off, sometimes i think its gas causing some of it, i read its normal to have the mild cramping throughout the pregnancy, that doesnt help us worry warts though hee hee...i have to admit i am stil poas, i just like to see the line getting darker, my hunny told me to stop so i will try, cause its true, we are drinking lots more and holding less so it could be very diluted...

i havent started looking at baby stuff yet, i started my registry last time and never got to complete it, i am a little scared to go back now but i will in time..that may take me a little while to do.

boy i have some kinda trapped gas today whew, i dont remember this much gas last time around :blush:


----------



## Crownjewelz

If this explains if I'm POAS still.... I'm excited that it now says 2-3 instead of 1-2. Yay!! This means my levels are rising nicely. This sets my mind at ease a little. :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

ha ha just a little added security so we can keep sane, i get excited to see my line getting darker :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies!! Haven't been able to get on until now (it's after midnight.) Had a very long day starting with my nephews 6th birthday party, then it was my sister in laws wedding. Went in for my blood work again today and right before the ceremony, my results came back. I was so scared I was shaking and already started to cry. But AGAIN, my numbers have almost tripled!! So far so good! Can't wait for a dang ultra sound but I know I'm still at least a couple of weeks away from that!

Seaweed, I will be thinking of you and please update us all in the morning! 

As far as POAS, even though I'm doing beta checks I've still been doing it! I guess my body doesn't metabolize HCG into my urine very well, there were a couple of days that the line didn't seem to be getting darker but in that time my hcg almost tripled so I'm not going to worry about POAS anymore. 

Anyway, I'm beat so I gotta head to bed. Hope you are all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hi ladies!! Haven't been able to get on until now (it's after midnight.) Had a very long day starting with my nephews 6th birthday party, then it was my sister in laws wedding. Went in for my blood work again today and right before the ceremony, my results came back. I was so scared I was shaking and already started to cry. But AGAIN, my numbers have almost tripled!! So far so good! Can't wait for a dang ultra sound but I know I'm still at least a couple of weeks away from that!
> 
> Seaweed, I will be thinking of you and please update us all in the morning!
> 
> As far as POAS, even though I'm doing beta checks I've still been doing it! I guess my body doesn't metabolize HCG into my urine very well, there were a couple of days that the line didn't seem to be getting darker but in that time my hcg almost tripled so I'm not going to worry about POAS anymore.
> 
> Anyway, I'm beat so I gotta head to bed. Hope you are all doing well! :hugs:

:hugs: Why thinking of me, hon? Because of the test line not getting as much darker? Oh...I'm trying not to make too much of that, and it was a few days ago (the 4th). Haven't tested since then, and decided again not to test this morning. I drank a ton of water last night and got up twice at night to pee and drink more. Plus, I think if I test again it should be on a weekday morning when there's a possibility I could call the doctor right away if it doesn't look good -- if it were today I'd probably spend the whole day scared before calling tomorrow. Maybe I'll test tomorrow.

I've been having definite PG symptoms but no bleeding or major cramping (knock on wood), so I'm trying to stay positive and not worry about the small possibility that something is wrong.

It's super reassuring to hear that your betas have been looking great but your HPTs haven't always gotten much darker. The bloodwork is really what counts, obviously! I'm so glad your numbers have been so good, what a great sign! Can't wait until all of us start having those ultrasounds :happydance:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Its sunday afternoon here and I have to go back to work tomorrow after two weeks off. I really dont want to go back. Me and OH have loved being off together over the holidays and not getting up at 5am every day...

Were moving office and normally its my job to organise furniture and move PCs/Boxes etc, obv I dont want to do any heavy lifting so have made up an excuse..... ive sprained my wrist! I have actually hurt it a little but not that bad, so I'm going to put a bandage on and thats why I cant lift heavy boxes.
I dont want to tell work just yet so althought I hate lying its only a little fib lol

Symtoms today....nothing new, still feel sick after eating and dry heaved this morning.

xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning!! 
The word of the day is FIBER! I'm guessing constipation is starting to set in slowly. Grrrrr... I'm gathering this is where all my trapped gas is coming from as well. I'm making a smoothly for breakfast with protein and fiber powder in it. Maybe that will help. Gotta love progesterone!! Lol


----------



## mummygabby

Ladies thanks for you the prayers and positive vibes yesterday got up this morning no staining today yet and its 5pm so far. just a wee bit of cramping. Still hav been taking it easy all day though. What u ladies think should i take tomorr off work and go see DR and c what he says? Any advice appreciated:hugs:


----------



## c1403

mummygabby said:


> Ladies thanks for you the prayers and positive vibes yesterday got up this morning no staining today yet and its 5pm so far. just a wee bit of cramping. Still hav been taking it easy all day though. What u ladies think should i take tomorr off work and go see DR and c what he says? Any advice appreciated:hugs:

Glad to hear the cramping and staining hasnt got worse. Could it be late implantation or something? Dont forget it is common for most in early pregnancy.
I doubt a Dr will say much as mine didnt even want to see me when I had my chemical, as far as they see it is there is nothing they can do this early. Have you POAS again since? 
I think play it by ear and if it gets worse or the bleeding is full flow then definatly call the Dr xxxxxx

AFM i havent POAS since thursday, think I will once more tomorrow morning just incase.

Know how your feeling jewels regarding consitpation, mine set in earlier, been eating bran cereal bars and apples....i hate cereal so not got much choice in what to have.

x


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Why thinking of me, hon? Because of the test line not getting as much darker? Oh...I'm trying not to make too much of that, and it was a few days ago (the 4th). Haven't tested since then, and decided again not to test this morning. I drank a ton of water last night and got up twice at night to pee and drink more. Plus, I think if I test again it should be on a weekday morning when there's a possibility I could call the doctor right away if it doesn't look good -- if it were today I'd probably spend the whole day scared before calling tomorrow. Maybe I'll test tomorrow.
> 
> I've been having definite PG symptoms but no bleeding or major cramping (knock on wood), so I'm trying to stay positive and not worry about the small possibility that something is wrong.
> 
> It's super reassuring to hear that your betas have been looking great but your HPTs haven't always gotten much darker. The bloodwork is really what counts, obviously! I'm so glad your numbers have been so good, what a great sign! Can't wait until all of us start having those ultrasounds :happydance:

Oops!! I was thinking of mummygabby, sorry! Yeah I definitely wouldn't worry about HPTs not getting much darker. Well, I actually would have if it weren't for the blood tests but now that I know mine weren't getting much darker despite the levels rising I know it's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks MrsMcD, I figured maybe that had been directed at mummygabby! But I am still glad to hear of a case where HCG levels don't correspond to darker test lines every day.

:hugs: Mummygabby, so glad to hear things haven't gotten worse today. Sadly, having no experience firsthand, I have heard stories similar to what C said -- that early on the doctors won't always see you because they don't think there's anything they can do. Still, you may as well give them a call and see what they say. Maybe they'll agree to do a check and then you'll see that everything is fine and feel reassured! I hope so! I've definitely heard that you can get bleeding from the placenta attaching itself or growing, and since yours was brown it seems like it might just be that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Crownjewelz

So glad things are ok this morning mummygabby. 

I bought a doppler today and Im excited to be able to use it. I've never used one before so it should be cool to hear my LO's heartbeat. Have any of you ever used one before? I now they say you cant hear anything until about 8-10 weeks. 

Come on Thursday, Im ready for my 1st appointment.


----------



## c1403

Still not called my GP. I dont think a midwife will see oyu until 8 weeks here anyway, I am going to call thursday when im 5 weeks exactly.

I POAS tonight, line came up right away and was sooo dark, good good. I must stop now.

Never heard of Dopplers until I came on this site, I am 50/50 about getting one, I dont want to get obsessed....and i know I will as im still POAS.

I reallllly dont want to go to work tomorrow lol


----------



## mummygabby

Well ladies staining started tonight agian and i hav just feel out iwth OH to add to the pain. Why when u need there support to they become completely useless cant wait til tomorr to speak to a doc feeling so alone


----------



## c1403

mummygabby said:


> Well ladies staining started tonight agian and i hav just feel out iwth OH to add to the pain. Why when u need there support to they become completely useless cant wait til tomorr to speak to a doc feeling so alone

Aww hun, definatly speak to a Dr to put your mind at rest. Sending lots of hugs.... you always have us girlies to talk too when feeling down.

Thinking of you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## mummygabby

Thanks he has just apologised think both of us feel its just history repeating itself so like last time only staining not as often just hope its nothing and all the praying will help. was so happy this morning when there was nothing just disappointed now, tomorr cant come quick enough even then may not be able to tell anything - Please God i hope they can tell us something Thanks ladies for being here really need someone to talk to afraid of upsetting him and my mum is not much use to talk to either


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: So sorry to hear about what you're going through, Gabby. I'm hopeful that nothing is wrong and they will be able to give you some reassuring info tomorrow. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok, I broke down and POAS again this afternoon. It definitely looks darker than 4 days ago, so I'm happy with that. And more than anything I'm just happy it's still definitely positive. Please stick, little poppyseed! :yipee:


----------



## BreeLeeC

c1403 said:


> Still not called my GP. I dont think a midwife will see oyu until 8 weeks here anyway, I am going to call thursday when im 5 weeks exactly.
> 
> I POAS tonight, line came up right away and was sooo dark, good good. I must stop now.
> 
> Never heard of Dopplers until I came on this site, I am 50/50 about getting one, I dont want to get obsessed....and i know I will as im still POAS.
> 
> I reallllly dont want to go to work tomorrow lol

I totally recommend "renting" the doppler. You can find them online-they are faily reasonable to rent for a 6 month period. I used it with my son, I think it came when I was about 10 weeks. It was perfect timing to be able to hear a heartbeat. Because you can't feel baby move until you are sometimes as far along as 24 weeks, you just wonder if anything is going on in there. So anytime I felt like checking in with baby I would lay down and put the doppler on my tummy and hear the heart beating away. Brought a really neat connection to me and my baby......... once he started kicking and moving around I didnt use it as much, just whenever my daughter wanted to hear the "baby tummy". I have now rented them for all my sister-in-laws when they were pregnant and they loved them as well for that period of about 10-25 weeks. I bought the heart moniter that you can get for about 35 bucks at toys-r-us and I never heard a thing with that so I would waste money on those. You have to rent the actual "fetal heart doppler". Just some extra info on those!!!! Hope it helps anyone wondering about renting a doppler.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> So glad things are ok this morning mummygabby.
> 
> I bought a doppler today and Im excited to be able to use it. I've never used one before so it should be cool to hear my LO's heartbeat. Have any of you ever used one before? I now they say you cant hear anything until about 8-10 weeks.
> 
> Come on Thursday, Im ready for my 1st appointment.

I can't wait to get a doppler!! I had talked about that with my hubby even before I got pregnant, as soon as we get a good ultrasound I'm going to get a good one :happydance: I'll have to research some more but last time I looked there were some really good quality ones for very decent prices, I think around $100 if I remember correctly. Not that $100 is nothing, but for the peace of mind it definitely would be worth it!

mummygabby, I'll be praying for everything to be okay. Please let us know as soon as you talk to the doctor, hopefully at the very least he can order blood tests to make sure your numbers are doubling.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,
i been a bit busy today and just now getting to check in on u all...glad to see everyone is doing well and hormones are setting in :D

u said that right jewelz, progesterone at her best, is that what is causing my trapped gas lol..well i ate alot of okra today and drank a papaya shake, i think that did the trick :happydance:

yay MrsMcD123 glad to hear those #'s are getting higher and glad to hear the spotting has stopped mummygabby, we are all covered, said a special prayer in church today for all of us :happydance:

that is a very good idea c1403, creative to say u are injured so u dont have to lift, u definitely shouldnt be lifting so its great u have a good plan :D

AFM i am feeling good today, again not much symptoms except fatigue, gas is much better today whew lol


----------



## sunkiss

mummygabby said:


> Thanks he has just apologised think both of us feel its just history repeating itself so like last time only staining not as often just hope its nothing and all the praying will help. was so happy this morning when there was nothing just disappointed now, tomorr cant come quick enough even then may not be able to tell anything - Please God i hope they can tell us something Thanks ladies for being here really need someone to talk to afraid of upsetting him and my mum is not much use to talk to either

aww hunny just read this post, i know how hard it is with the past to not worry, everything will worry u after a loss, is the spotting still brown? if it is i really believe all is okay but please call the doc in the morning for reassurance, the brown spotting is just the body's way of getting rid of the old blood..i had it in my last pregnancy during first tri also, i know it didnt end well, but my loss wasnt because of brown spotting..im happy hubby apologized, the men dont know what we are going through because their hormones are so different than ours and they are not affected in the same way, they try to be supportive but cannot really understand our every concern, thats why we are here, i will say a special prayer for u now, no worries :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

oh wow nice jewelz, i heard great things about the doppler, really helps to put ur mind at rest n know the LO is doing well, im coming over to test it out in a mth hee hee :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> Ok, I broke down and POAS again this afternoon. It definitely looks darker than 4 days ago, so I'm happy with that. And more than anything I'm just happy it's still definitely positive. Please stick, little poppyseed! :yipee:

lol, i luv that little yipee!! the obsession i tell u, one more POAS in the am and then im done, pinky swear :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Come on over sunkiss. Might be a long drive though... Lol We could do mommy stuff together. I have another digi and another FRER. Think I'll wait a while before I do another. Maybe a week. We are so funny with the POAS! Lol I love it! Pee on as many as you feel you need to I say. What ever gets you through another mind wracking day of wondering.


----------



## sunkiss

who are u telling about long drive, cross country hee hee, hay if i can get some really good bbq i will take u up on the offer, i luvvv southern style cooking :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Nothing quite like it for sure. Mmmmm 
Makin me hungry lol


----------



## BreeLeeC

Yay so close to moving onto week 5!!! Can't believe its almost been 2 weeks since I found out I was pregnant, where does the time go. Felt like the 2ww was unbearable and already 2 weeks has almost passed. Infact my first midwife appt with be the 2 week mark. Hoping I get an early u/s booked in the near future and not at the end of january, give me something to get through these next 4 weeks away from my hubby :( Kids keep me busy but sure miss my man..... 
Pretty much zero symptoms going on over here- acne cleared up, actually turned into weird dry patches instead? Boobs not very sore anymore, just a bit bigger. No food aversions or cravings. Generally no more tired then I ususually am chasing around my kids! Grrr..... just one nagging symptom would be fun??? POAS this morning- pink like is very dark very quickly so that means something RIGHT?????!!!!! 
Oh well- I guess its a blessing to be feeling good and moving along nicely :)


----------



## sunkiss

ladies i wanted to share a link to a thread that i use to follow in my last pregnancy, some really helpful info there, i learned so much there..

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/721136-tales-nurse-some-myths-debunked-new-411-pg-23-check-out-ladies.html


----------



## BreeLeeC

Found this website and we amazed at the price for the doppler- Seem as if they will rent it to you for a flat fee- no month to month and its dirt cheap!!!
Let me know if I have mis-read their terms but i'm sure they are saying its only $39 to rent for as long as you want?

Check it out

https://www.tummytickles.com


----------



## sunkiss

i know right bree, time is moving but yet dragging lol, awww i know it must be so hard to be away from ur hunny, but yea at least the kids are keeping u busy, i cant believe i have to wait til feb 3rd for my first sono...where is that hair pulling icon cause that is wut i will be doing til then lol, just cant wait to hear that beautiful hb!!


----------



## sunkiss

Only $39.99 per month!

i think its per mth


----------



## BreeLeeC

sunkiss said:


> Only $39.99 per month!
> 
> i think its per mth

Yes might very well be- if so its not that great of a deal if you're going to rent it for 6 months?! Will find a better deal!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Bree, I'm envious that you feel time is going quickly - it's crawling over here :lol:


----------



## MrsMcD123

For anyone interested in dopplers, check out ebay! There are a ton and there are some really good deals :) Good quality dopplers for like $60!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Morning ladies.... I'm having a small freak attack this morning. I am having stronger cramps this morning and they are all over and even in my back. The mild cramping I was having before didn't feel like this. I feel like I could start bleeding at any second. I am kinda worried. I haven't had cramps like this before. I POAS this morning and it was the darkest one I have seen to date. So I have no idea what is going on. I could just be stretching or something. Who knows.... No blood at all thus far.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz, sorry you are in such pain. But cramping is normal with pg as long as your not bleeding with it. With my first and second children the cramping was the worst. It was worst than my AF cramping. Praying everything goes well for you!! I'm sure you and LO are going to be just fine!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks.... I need some reassurance this morning. After my loss its hard to not freak about it. I could just be stretching out a bit and making room for my bean in there.


----------



## shantehend

No problem. I'm rooting for us all!! It's very hard, especially after losses.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Jewelz, I'm sorry you're experiencing cramps, but as shantehend said, if there's no blood it's probably normal! The positive test seems like a good sign too. I'm hopeful that it is just stretching.

Last night I had the worst bloating of my life and was up four times to pee! :wacko: Wondering how I'm going to make it through the day! How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Crownjewelz

I just ate some breakfast and its start to ease off a bit. I was feeling a little sick too until I just ate. So maybe that was attributing to the feeling as well.:dohh:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Crownjewelz said:


> I just ate some breakfast and its start to ease off a bit. I was feeling a little sick too until I just ate. So maybe that was attributing to the feeling as well.:dohh:

I wouldnt worry until you see blood. Cramping is very normal but cramping and blood-not so much. Try to stay positive, drink some more water and relax a little bit extra today!!!

Thinking about you today.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Feels like a milestone every new week!
Welcome all week 5'ers!!
Lets have a great week, full of happy baby brewing :)

Little bean will start growing some arm buds this week !!!! How fun...


----------



## shantehend

Thanks!! Good luck and many prayers for us all. I'm very excited because my last pregnancy ended at 4 wks and 5 days. So it's very exciting to make it past that point.


----------



## Crownjewelz

https://www.babycenter.com/6_your-p...id=mbtw_preg05:1372&pe=MlVCcUJhRHwyMDEyMDEwOQ..


https://www.baby2see.com/development/week5.html

Here are two development site for us to read this week ladies.


----------



## sunkiss

:hugs: jewelz, im so happy u feeling better hunny, i know i would be worried of every pain myself, its so scary to think we would loose our little beans, we are protected, in Jesus name, the devil will not steal our joy!!! God's luv is all in this thread :hugs:!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Amen sunkiss!!!

Just for a good laugh today, the zipper on my slacks has broken. Bloating done broke it off. LOL :lol: On the positive side I have ordered two new pair of pregnancy slacks today from Motherhood Maternity.


----------



## sunkiss

congrats 5 weekers :happydance:

u know the funny thing is my doc office gave me the due date of 9/9/12, which would make me 5 weeks 1 day but because i ovulate late in my cycle fertility friend gave me 9/13, i will stick with fertility friend because i know when i ovulate and the doc office has to go by standards.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I know it's really early on but we have all been having babies on the brain for some time now.... so have any of you thought up any names yet. I already have both of our names picked and my husband approves of both. 

Girl-Everly Havannah 
Boy-Aston Orion


----------



## shantehend

I only have the boy name picked out: Joseph. No middle name yet.


----------



## c1403

Evening Ladies (its 6.30pm in the UK)
So much to catch up on, unfortuantly when I'm at work I cant get on here which is rubbish as I love to see how my lovely ladies are getting on.

seaweed eater- still having a positive test is great news 

mummygabby - Glad OH appologised, we have to feel sorry for the men in our lives they just dont know what its like and how our mind worry over every little thing

Jewels - Try not to worry about the cramping (easy to say) as the other ladies have said if there is no blood you should be ok

Sunkiss - Thanks for the link, will have a little look later.

I have 6 tests left, going to do one every week on a thursday up until I get to see a Dr or midwife. When do you guys get your first appointments? Was speaking to someone today that said a midwife will not see you until 8 weeks and thats just to book you in, you won't have any scans till 11/12 weeks. I can get a private scan at 6-7weeks thats about £100 so will ask OH what he thinks.

AFM back to work today, Up at 5am and it was hard work. Slept on the train and felt a little quesy. Luckily my work colleague sorted all the office move out so all I had to do was unpack, which is easy enough.

Jewels...of course ive got names picked out, I have had them picked out since I was 15 (now 26) lol but I always change my mind. At the moment for a girl we have Matilda Margaret and a boy Felix or Henry (no middle names.....my mind changes all the time)

Not long until I'm in the 5 week club....really cant wait, I'm pleased I passed the milestone of my chemical which was 4w2d. The days are dragging and I cant wait until end of February as ill be approaching 12 weeks

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## c1403

Oh and I forgot to say I was naughty and brought something for baby..... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370573589437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My no1 baby is my furbaby cat Banjo (hes black and white) and never leaves my side  I saw this sleepsuit and had to get it..... (hopefully link works), if it doesnt its a all in one sleeper for baby and its a black/white cat) I LOVE IT

Thats it though...will not buy anything else until ive had a scan xxx


----------



## shantehend

c1403, what is a chemical? I have seen that term a lot. I know this is not the proper place for this question. Sorry.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> I know it's really early on but we have all been having babies on the brain for some time now.... so have any of you thought up any names yet. I already have both of our names picked and my husband approves of both.
> 
> Girl-Everly Havannah
> Boy-Aston Orion

Lovely names. I liked the name Savannagh for a girl but OH didnt like it :-(


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> c1403, what is a chemical? I have seen that term a lot. I know this is not the proper place for this question. Sorry.

No problem...its a term used for a very early misscarriage, most people dont even realise as it happens so early they just think their period is late.

What happened to me was I got a BFP on a Monday at 3w6d and then on Thursday at 4w2dI started having serious painfull cramps and bleeding just like a normal period, did a test and it was negative...so basically the eggy didnt stick. A Dr cant do anything and you just carry on as normal (which is a positve thing as i got a BFP on my very next cycle.


xxx


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Amen sunkiss!!!
> 
> Just for a good laugh today, the zipper on my slacks has broken. Bloating done broke it off. LOL :lol: On the positive side I have ordered two new pair of pregnancy slacks today from Motherhood Maternity.

:rofl:

funny thing is i never lost my bloat with Olivia so i am still in maternity pants today :haha:


----------



## c1403

My turn to ask a question lol...what is bloat? Is that just general bloating around the stomach as i get that all the time even before being pregnant....it comes and goes thought usually when im hungry (which is all the time at the moment) x


----------



## sunkiss

also ladies oldnavy has some cute maternity stuff for a decent price, i have a few things from last pregnancy and they wear very well!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Same with me sunkiss. I got pregnant again so fast I never lost bloat or any of the 7lbs I gained. Poop! Oh well.... I get new pants out of the whole thing.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes bloat is just bloating from trapped gas in the stomach. Makes the tummy poke out and feel tight due to pressure.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Yes bloat is just bloating from trapped gas in the stomach. Makes the tummy poke out and feel tight due to pressure.

Ah ok...well i get that quite a bit actually and definatly got it now...waiting for my OH to cook my dinner lol


----------



## sunkiss

i luv the names ladies, i am crossed with savannah too, such an adorable name

for a gurl i would like amelia jade, or amelia rose, i also luv the name hannah, i am bias since i am a girly girl, i havent a clue with a boy name yet lol, i am thinking of jayden andrew..still lots of time to decide though.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I love the name Hannah & Jade too sunkiss. Those are lovely names.


----------



## c1403

Like Amelia but my neice is Mia so sounds too alike.

I also like Violet and Madeline (so many girls names but only 2 boys lol)

My great auntie died a few days ago and her name is Iris...didnt think much of the name before but now I love it....OH not keen :-(


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> I love the name Hannah & Jade too sunkiss. Those are lovely names.

Both lovely x


----------



## sunkiss

oh man i luv those names too c1403, gosh girls names are so easy lol, and how about what beyonce named her daughter, i absolutely luv it, some ppl think its weird though, blue ivy, so different. i luv the name iris, so pretty, my auntie that is dying name is cecilia, i am considering that one too if i have another girl, olivia was my mom middle name, always luved that name. c'mon gimme some boy names here :haha:


----------



## MrsMcD123

If we have a boy his name will be Silas. Not sure about a girl name yet. We both like Ceres but I figure most people will mispronounce it and I don't want the baby to have to go through life with everyone mispronouncing her name! FYI if you weren't sure, it's pronounced "Sair-ees" but I'm thinking most people would probably think "Kair-ess". I'd also love the name Siri but considering the whole iPhone thing I wouldn't do that! I also really like the name Aria but hubby shot that down. So yeah, not decided about a girl name yet!


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> oh man i luv those names too c1403, gosh girls names are so easy lol, and how about what beyonce named her daughter, i absolutely luv it, some ppl think its weird though, blue ivy, so different. i luv the name iris, so pretty, my auntie that is dying name is cecilia, i am considering that one too if i have another girl, olivia was my mom middle name, always luved that name. c'mon gimme some boy names here :haha:

Love Olivia too, my friend has it so i cant have that lol

My new neice (due any day) is going to be called Darcey ...thats cute.

Right on my boys list are.... (although OH and I only agree on Henry or Felix)

Henry
Felix
Noah
Oliver
William
Elliott
Jasper
Daniel
Toby
Matthew

(I like traditional old fashioned names)


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> If we have a boy his name will be Silas. Not sure about a girl name yet. We both like Ceres but I figure most people will mispronounce it and I don't want the baby to have to go through life with everyone mispronouncing her name! FYI if you weren't sure, it's pronounced "Sair-ees" but I'm thinking most people would probably think "Kair-ess". I'd also love the name Siri but considering the whole iPhone thing I wouldn't do that! I also really like the name Aria but hubby shot that down. So yeah, not decided about a girl name yet!

Lol we have loads of time to go through names, ill probably change my mind constantly...since were not finding out the sex either lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

I love the boy names of Felix, Oliver, Elliot & Jasper. Too cute. 

Some of my favorite boy names are Asher, Kingston, Liam, Evan, Pierce, Dakota, Levi , Dexter & Jacoby. I really like different uncommon names as you can tell.


----------



## sunkiss

oh my i luv all those names jewelz, i will let hubby decide on the boy, i think lol, middle name is definite andrew, he just needs to pick something that sounds good with it.

oh my goodness if i take one more vitamin today good grief, i take vitamins all day long,

1 prenatal (horse pill lol)
3 folic acid (1 mg each..wowzers..doc just up my dose)
2 calcium citrate w/vit d(another horse pill!!)
3 iron pills (very anemic)
1 vit c (so the iron pills dont constipate me since progesterone is lol)
3 cod liver oil

sure hope its making me a healthy bean cause i am walking around with a pill box like its prescription drugs :rofl:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Geez you sound like me but i take them all at the same time. I take 10 pills a day b/c of my blood disorder. 

2 prenatal (horse pills)
4 folic acid 
1 acid reducer
1 B12
1 B6 
1 blood thinner (horse pill)
1 baby aspirin


I feel like a junkie! LOL I have never had to take pills until I was diagnosed. LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

Love all the names, ladies! My husband and I will be searching for ones that work with an unusual combination of languages, so that will constrain our choices a lot...which I'm happy about in a way, because otherwise it seems overwhelming. We've agreed not to think too much about it until after we find out the sex.

I just scheduled my first appointment! :happydance: It's in two weeks, since the doctor likes to see people around 7w. The clinic also offers a free information session so I'll be going to that later this week. So excited!! Hope the bean grows enough to have a detectable heartbeat by then -- I know it doesn't always happen by 7w!


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> Love all the names, ladies! My husband and I will be searching for ones that work with an unusual combination of languages, so that will constrain our choices a lot...which I'm happy about in a way, because otherwise it seems overwhelming. We've agreed not to think too much about it until after we find out the sex.
> 
> I just scheduled my first appointment! :happydance: It's in two weeks, since the doctor likes to see people around 7w. The clinic also offers a free information session so I'll be going to that later this week. So excited!! Hope the bean grows enough to have a detectable heartbeat by then -- I know it doesn't always happen by 7w!

You should definitely be able to hear LO heart beat by then. I was 6+1 before and heard it. 

My appointment is this Thursday. I'm stoked!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ladies I'm feeling discouraged today :( So far my numbers have been great but I've been reading more about blighted ovums (which is what my last pregnancy was) and have read that the numbers can keep increasing like normal. I don't think I'll be able to relax and enjoy this at all until I can get an ultrasound which won't be for at least a couple more weeks :( Time is dragging by and I'm driving myself crazy! Everyone tells me to stay positive but it's impossible for me at this point :(


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Ladies I'm feeling discouraged today :( So far my numbers have been great but I've been reading more about blighted ovums (which is what my last pregnancy was) and have read that the numbers can keep increasing like normal. I don't think I'll be able to relax and enjoy this at all until I can get an ultrasound which won't be for at least a couple more weeks :( Time is dragging by and I'm driving myself crazy! Everyone tells me to stay positive but it's impossible for me at this point :(

Oh honey, your odds of that happening again are slim to none. Look to the future and believe your baby is ok and tucked away perfectly. Did you have any cramping at all? I would just relax and stop thinking about it or you are going to be mad by the time your US gets here. Just breath and I'll say a lil prayer for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Oh honey, your odds of that happening again are slim to none. Look to the future and believe your baby is ok and tucked away perfectly. Did you have any cramping at all? I would just relax and stop thinking about it or you are going to be mad by the time your US gets here. Just breath and I'll say a lil prayer for you. :hugs:

Thank you :) I'm feeling better at the moment, just got my test results from today and this time it MORE than tripled! I've also decided I'm going to stop going in every other day and only do it like once a week. Every other day is just stressing me out waaaay too much, plus my arms are both bruised and it's costing $10 every time I go! But yeah, mostly the stress! My number is now at 2,086 and that's at 19 DPO. Yikes! Maybe there are 2 :baby: in there :loopy:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm glad your numbers are looking good MrsMcD! But Jewelz said it well, there's little chance of the same thing happening to you again and it's just not worth worrying about that little chance.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning my lovely's!! Hope you are all doing ok today. I think I realized this morning that half of my cramping is due to gas not implantation. Had some major gas pains this morning... UGH! That would explain why it hurts mostly when I get up and move around. 

Otherwise that I am feeling rather normal today. My bloating has gone down today thank gosh. 

Has anyone else been sleeping really well? I usually have a very hard time with sleeping but since I got pregnant I have been sleeping so good. Lots of dreams but sleeping like a rock. That is very abnormal I think but I am enjoying it for now.


----------



## seaweed eater

I've been sleeping well too, aside from having to get up every few hours to go to the bathroom. Except for one night when I had horrible gas cramps and was too uncomfortable to sleep. But last night I crashed at 8 and slept for 11 hours...mmm, so good. :lol:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sleeping is my favorite past time. It is my hobby when I get a chance to do it. I love to lay on our couch and just crash out watching TV. It's what I do best lately....


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yeessssss, I'm sleeping so much better than usual too! I'm actually peeing less frequently during the night. I used to wake up and pee a good 5-7 times a night, now it's down to about 2-3 because I'm sleeping so deeply. Also definitely having lots of crazy dreams! Woke up from one last night where I got some nasty sort of infection on my hands that caused this big open wound that was full of what looked like wet, shredded nasty mozzarella and I was squeezing it out. It was disgusting!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

How are we all today, I cannot wait to get to my 5weeks on Thursday lol

OH and I had a minor disagreement earlier, I said I was planning on telling both our families we were pregnant after the 12 week scan, he said he wanted to wait later just incase...I got upset as I want to share the news with my closest family (including his) I think hormones just hit me lol....all sorted now though and we will tell when we think the time is right.

Regarding pills, I am only taking Folic Acid...not sure if i need to take anything else, will ask my Dr when I eventually book my appt.

Your all sleeping well? Not fair lol I am having such restless nights sleep, I sleep well but toss and turn all night eventually waking myself up.

I'm not bloated as much but still got a touch of constipation, trying to up my fibre intake and been eating loads of fruit and veg....was naughty and had a pizza/garlic bread for dinner today though

x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies here it is! I'll be the brave one and show ya my belly first. The official 5 week bloat!!


----------



## c1403

Cant wait to see how your belly progresses...hope we all have lovely baby bumps soon.

x


----------



## MrsMcD123

Eeeeee I'm so excited! I just got a call from my OB who said that my numbers are absolutely remarkable, and he can't say for certain but numbers like that tend to indicate twins! I'll be thrilled with one healthy baby but I would be absolutely over the freaking moon with two!! He told me that I don't need to do the beta checks anymore because things are looking excellent and I will get an ultrasound at my next office visit! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Eeeeee I'm so excited! I just got a call from my OB who said that my numbers are absolutely remarkable, and he can't say for certain but numbers like that tend to indicate twins! I'll be thrilled with one healthy baby but I would be absolutely over the freaking moon with two!! He told me that I don't need to do the beta checks anymore because things are looking excellent and I will get an ultrasound at my next office visit! Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!


OMG that is such amazing news!!! TWINS MAYBE HUH? How exciting would that be!! Yay!! Can't wait to confirm if that's true or not.


----------



## seaweed eater

That's amazing MrsMcD!!! I hope it's twins but either way it's fantastic news. Can't wait to hear updates!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

So ladies, when are all of your first(or next) OB visits? I have a nurse appointment next Wednesday to go over my medical history and stuff, and at that appointment I get to schedule my ultrasound which should be by the end of the month. 

Also, who will be going the midwife route and who will be going the OB route?


----------



## shantehend

I have my 2nd OB appt on Jan 31st. I have to schedule my u/s for the end of next month. I am seeing an OB now as I had hyperemesis with my last pregnancy and may have it again, even though I'm praying I wont. But I may switch to a midwife during 2nd trimester if I'm not classified as high risk again.


----------



## seaweed eater

I have my first OB appointment on the 23rd. I assume it includes a scan etc but I guess I don't know for sure. I will be sticking with an OB since I'm high risk (hypertension).


----------



## Crownjewelz

I go to my OB in 2 days. I'm high risk because I have a rare blood disorder that has to be treated and watched closely. I will either have a scan on Thursday or next week for sure. I'm excited to make sure by bean is ok.


----------



## BreeLeeC

OH MY GOODNESS the belly pics have started YAY~! Thank you Crown for posting that, LOVED IT!! I will try and take one tonight and put it up :)

I am going with a midwife- for a few reasons. She is absolutely fabulous! I love her and how she handled my last pregnancy. I walked out of there with ZERO stitches and a completely natural birth.... no gas, pain killers or any kind of interventions. 14 hours of labour and 3 hours of pushing. Pushed out a healthy 8lb baby boy :) 
We actually went with her because we felt like we were going need extra TLC and attention. My daughter is from a previous relationship, not my biological daughter but I call her that. Her mother unfortunately passed away during childbirth :( SO needless to say my husband was very nervous for us to be having a baby.... our midwife put in so much extra to ensure we were comfortable and at ease before and during the whole labour and delivery. 
Thankfully this time around about 6 years since the passing of my daughters biological mother- he is excited and thrilled about this pregnancy!!!
Sorry if that story is too much for some ppl to hear about. I was a 1 in 10,000,000 chance of ever happening again. SO please dont worry about things like that happening because it basically doesnt happen!

I am so excited to go and see her tomorrow- she can see my son again and re-unite :) I will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow, hopefully she will know more about when my u/s will be..... would be so relieved to see a little bean in there!

So happy to hear that twins might be added to the list!!! WOWEE thats super fun!!!! 

Maybe we will see some more 5 week bloat pictures??!!!!! ;)


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,
sorry just catching up with u all today, been such a busy day in the office and for the next 3 days i have to go to a training so wont be able to catch up until the eve ugh :(

anyways i didnt sleep to well last night because i had alot on my mind, not about the baby, just life things, but i am ok now, i prayed on it and gave my troubles to the Lord, He will handle it and i feel better now :D

glad u are feeling better MrsMcD123 and the ladies gave u great advice, i also read that it is unusual for a blighted ovum to happen a 2nd time, i know how u feel though, my mind cant rest too until i hear my rainbow's heartbeat, oh come on 2/3, that is so far away grrr lol!!

ok im reading n catching up n responding....


----------



## sunkiss

im not peeing as much as before either, i dont even get up at night to pee yet, but i remember it increasing in the pregnancy from last time and my sleep was interrupted every night because of it, i am a light sleeper so its hard for me to get back to sleep once im up so i can wait on that one hee hee.

c1403 we turn 5 weeks on thurs together :happydance:
btw i think the folic acid n prenatal vit is fine unless ur doc puts u on something more

do u ladies think i should use the due date the doc office gave me, or the one fertility friend gave me? my doc is going by standards and fertility friend is going by my ovulation.

OMG bump buddy, i luv ur cute lil bloat :happydance:
now that u have been a good sport with ur tiny belly, i am gonna take a pic too and show u some real bloat :rofl:

OMG MrsMcD123, possible twins is exciting news, i am secretly hoping for twins myself, keeping it crossed for u, so happy u are feeling much better :happydance:

ok off to take a pic :D


----------



## sunkiss

bless ur heart bree for taking the natural route, girl after the 12 hr natural labor with my daughter and the intense pain i was in, i said next time around i will be having some meds to help me out, the pushing was easy cause she was so tiny, but OMG the labor pain was intense, now i know the meaning of child birthing hips, literally!! sorry dont mean to scare the ladies, i wanted to experience it naturally and never forget it but that was enough for me lol...i really have to give it up to the mommies that do it the natural way, its not easy but very beautiful in the end...my mom had all three of her babies naturally too and we were big babies, bless her heart!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> do u ladies think i should use the due date the doc office gave me, or the one fertility friend gave me? my doc is going by standards and fertility friend is going by my ovulation.

I'd go by fertility friend until you can get an ultrasound :) BTW- How do you get a due date from fertility friend? I input my positive tests and it hasn't updated to show me anything pregnancy related. Are you a paid subscriber?


----------



## sunkiss

thanks, i was thinking the same, yes i am a paid sub but if it has ur ovulation date it should still give u the due date based on ur O date

oh u know wut i just looked and its part of the pregnancy monitor that is a vip thingy for paid subs


----------



## sunkiss

1st pic ladies, nearly 5 weeks bloat and fat :rofl: some of this is leftover from when i was bigger (250 lbs) and a lil from Olivia
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0573.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> 1st pic ladies, nearly 5 weeks bloat and fat :rofl: some of this is leftover from when i was bigger (250 lbs) and a lil from Olivia


Yay!!! So cute bump buddy! I love it!! Im excited to watch it grow!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey i know i said i was gonna try to not poas again but i just did n that line came up so pink n dark in like 15 secs, hubby is over here shaking his head lol, just a lil reassurance before bed :happydance:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Just had dinner- oh well the 5 week bump has been documented!!!!!!!


----------



## sunkiss

awww so cute bree, i'm excited to see all of our bellies grow :hugs:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Here is a pic of me with my son at 15 WEEKS!!! I can totally see the same bump appearing!!!


----------



## sunkiss

i just luv baby bumps!!! adorable, yes n it was a high bump too, i was a lil low with Olivia. i wish i took more bump pics with her so i will def do that this pregnancy.


----------



## BreeLeeC

And this ladies is what we have to look forward to!!!!!!!! I can't wait- never felt so beautiful in my life :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Gorgeous Bree!!! I am in love with your bumps!!! I so look forward to it.


----------



## sunkiss

me too!!!


----------



## c1403

Morning Ladies

Popped on here quickly before work.

MrsMcd - Twins how exciting! Twins run in my family so i would love them....but would be hard work lol 

It sucks that in the UK the midwfie doesnt want to see you until 8 weeks, I have to wait another 3weeks. I've not called my Dr yet as no point so will do it next week at 6 weeks...then scan at about 12. Cannot wait to see all your scan pics

Loving the 5 week bumps, ill see if i can get a good pic later for you seeing as its just us girls lol.

OMG last night i had terrible gas, my tummy ached so much but I knew what it was, such an uncomfortable night and I kept waking OH up too so he wasnt happy lol.

Sunkiss...I'd go with ovulation date? I dont know when I ovulated so I'm going by LMP, our dating scan here would be at 12 weeks.

Speak later xxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Morning ladies!! I can't wait for my appointment tomorrow. I dont know what to expect from it though... I really hope they do an ultrasound.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Anyone else have absolutely zero appetite? I thought I was supposed to be ravenously hungry, but I have no desire to eat! I'm a bigger girl anyway so I have plenty of fat stored already anyway so I'm not worried or anything, but as someone who loves to eat, it's kind of annoying having no desire to!


----------



## c1403

Ok ladies...ive decided as you have all put up bump pics i will too.

So heres my 5 week baby bloat! I'm not the smallest of ladies but the bloat is so easily noticable and really firm.... I am soooo bloated today and have had terrible gas :blush:

MrsMcD - I have an appetite but not mu normal one, I am loving veges like celery, cucumber, cattotts etc...all good for the baby I guess. I am doing quite well on my health kick, just hope I dont end up loosing weight.

Saw a friend of mine at work today who is due in March, she is HUGE. Said pregnancy is not as easy as she thought lol
 



Attached Files:







5 week baby bloat!.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Crownjewelz

Kinda freaked at the moment. All of my symptoms including back ache has fading in the last two days. Im going to ask my OB tomorrow is that is normal. I for sure wanna get a scan tomorrow now that I have no symptoms. I really hope this isn't history repeating itself. Scares me a bit not having any symptoms. I know that a lack of symptoms is not a sign of miscarriage but it still has me wondering what is going on. I feel 100% normal today and did yesterday too. My sore nips, achy back, gas and bloating have all disappeared on me.


----------



## seaweed eater

Nice bumps, everyone!! :thumbup:

:hugs: Crownjewelz, I am glad you have an appointment tomorrow so you can get some help with your worries fairly soon. As you said, a lack of symptoms need not be a sign of mc, and I'm hopeful that everything is fine!

In terms of appetite, I would say mine is pretty normal...I feel super hungry sometimes (hungrier than usual) but don't actually find myself eating larger meals than usual. Once I start eating, I fill up pretty fast. I'm still trying to eat smaller meals and munch a lot.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Kinda freaked at the moment. All of my symptoms including back ache and fading in the last two days. Im going to ask my OB tomorrow is that is normal. I for sure wanna get a scan tomorrow now that I have no symptoms. I really hope this isn't history repeating itself. Scares me a bit not having any symptoms. I know that a lack of symptoms is not a sign of miscarriage but it still has me wondering what is going on. I feel 100% normal today and did yesterday too. My sore nips, achy back, gas and bloating have all disappeared on me.

Aww hun I think symtoms do come and go, dont forget were still all quite early and the real MS/Sore BBs etc doesnt hit till week6/7 from what i have read online. Explain all your worries to your Dr tomorrow to put your mind at rest as worrying/stressing isnt good and let us know how you get on

x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies I appreciate your support a lot. I know I can always come in here and find the words I need to hear . :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Thanks ladies I appreciate your support a lot. I know I can always come in here and find the words I need to hear . :hugs:

What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Crownjewelz

1:40 in the afternoon.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies :hi:

so happy to be home!!!

yay another 5 week bump pic c1403, gonna be nice to see us all get huge n beautiful :D

i sure wish i didnt have so much appetite, i am starving every hour on the hour lol!! i eat small meals every 2 hours... i ate so good today though, for breakfast i had fruit and yogurt, snack i had trail mix, lunch was a lovely veggie salad and lean cuisine meal, snack more fruit and baked pretzels, dinner will be steak, potatoes, okra and asparagus yummy!! i vowed to do better with my eating in this pregnancy so i only gain what the baby needs, oh i had a few milano cookies too, hey i need one bad snack too :haha:

i dont have much symptoms either jewelz, my sore nips was literally one day, i dont even feel much fatigue, but i did read that this is totally normal throughout pregnancy, i bet later in our pregnancy when we are all big n sore we will look back at this and say boy those were the days haha..i remember my boobs and fatigue really kicking in week 6-7 so we are right around the corner hunny...i was fortunate to not have morning sickness so dont have much experience with that one, but i am so happy u have ur appt tomorrow, cant wait to hear all about it :hugs:

funny thing we were talking about frequent urination yesterday, and that is starting to kick in a bit more today..thats about the only thing i am feeling right now besides increased appetite, lets see what tomorrow brings :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

Right now every day is different. Its frustrating... I wish it would just be steady to I can have some reassurance. LOl Thanks sunkiss, your the best. I'll update all about my appointment tomorrow for sure. I can say I have been weeing a lot lately.


----------



## seaweed eater

I feel like my symptoms change every couple of days too...usually I'm able to notice something I can blame on being pregnant though. :lol:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies! :waves: How are you all feeling this morning?

Crownjewels, good luck today at your appointment! Hopefully they will give you a scan to reassure you, but don't freak out if they can't find anything since it's so early! I don't think they can detect a heartbeat until 6 weeks.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yeah I hoping they do a scan today and she is able to tell me something. I know its still so early. I am feeling a bit better today as I am bit more bloated today. I'm still feeling all kinds of things inside my tummy though. Twinges and stretching and such. But who knows could be gas. lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Gas is good too! :lol: Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!

Thanks MrsMcD, I'm feeling well...impatient as usual, but enjoyed my 10 hours of sleep (also as usual). I was so hungry last night and ate a huge dinner! Beany growth spurt? It's just hard to imagine how so much food could be required for the growth spurt of such a tiny thing!

How are the rest of you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Are any of you having trouble being able to tell how full you are during eating? I know that sounds silly but I just ate lunch and I really couldn't tell how full I was due to my stomach feeling so full of gas or something. Its like I couldn't eat my whole lunch cuz I felt super full. That's probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Are any of you having trouble being able to tell how full you are during eating? I know that sounds silly but I just ate lunch and I really couldn't tell how full I was due to my stomach feeling so full of gas or something. Its like I couldn't eat my whole lunch cuz I felt super full. That's probably a blessing in disguise.

I don't know if it's related to gas for me, but I've definitely been filling up SUPER fast, like only able to eat about half of what I usually would!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm definitely having trouble being able to tell how full I am! I feel like pre-pregnancy how much I felt like eating was generally calibrated with how hungry I felt beforehand, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. In the past few days I've often felt hungry and prepared to eat a large meal and then felt full almost right away. And then there are meals like last night where I just keep going and going and don't feel full at all!

Here's something for you ladies to consider today: https://boingboing.net/2012/01/03/cells.html a friend just sent it to me. I'm a scientist so I realize not everyone may be as amazed by this stuff as I am, but it made my jaw drop! It's so cool that, no matter what happens with this pregnancy, we'll all continue carrying cells from this embryo for the rest of our lives. <3


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Hope appt went well today Jewels.....

Still full of bloat and got some stomach twinges (gas I think)

My health kick is sliding a bit today, I really fancy some chocolate and we still have loads left from Christmas so think i may treat myself today.

xxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> I'm definitely having trouble being able to tell how full I am! I feel like pre-pregnancy how much I felt like eating was generally calibrated with how hungry I felt beforehand, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. In the past few days I've often felt hungry and prepared to eat a large meal and then felt full almost right away. And then there are meals like last night where I just keep going and going and don't feel full at all!
> 
> Here's something for you ladies to consider today: https://boingboing.net/2012/01/03/cells.html a friend just sent it to me. I'm a scientist so I realize not everyone may be as amazed by this stuff as I am, but it made my jaw drop! It's so cool that, no matter what happens with this pregnancy, we'll all continue carrying cells from this embryo for the rest of our lives. <3

That is so awesome!! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

WOW that article was super interesting! Thanks for sharing. Makes me feel good to know my angel babies is still there in some way.

Welcome to the 5 week club c1403!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Appointment update:

Dr. appointment went really well. I am at ease and ok for now. She took blood, urine and did an ultrasound. I am earlier along than I thought originally b/c there was no sac yet. Im pretty sure Im off b/c of the 9 day cycle I had last month and the early ovulation. She told me that my uterine lining was really lovely and thick though. I am most likely closer to 4 weeks right now. If that is true then my due date will be closer to the end of Sept which is fine. 

I have to go back in on Monday to do more blood work. She wants to compare my levels from today to Monday's. I was put on progesterone and a prescription folic acid. I go back in 4 weeks and will have another ultrasound for dating purposes. 

I am really please with how it went and am feeling much better. Wish I was further along though and could have seen something but I knew there would be a chance of that and I'm ok with it. As long as I see something this next time I will surely be OK!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:



> Appointment update:
> 
> Dr. appointment went really well. I am at ease and ok for now. She took blood, urine and did an ultrasound. I am earlier along than I thought originally b/c there was no sac yet. Im pretty sure Im off b/c of the 9 day cycle I had last month and the early ovulation. She told me that my uterine lining was really lovely and thick though. I am most likely closer to 4 weeks right now. If that is true then my due date will be closer to the end of Sept which is fine.
> 
> I have to go back in on Monday to do more blood work. She wants to compare my levels from today to Monday's. I was put on progesterone and a prescription folic acid. I go back in 4 weeks and will have another ultrasound for dating purposes.
> 
> I am really please with how it went and am feeling much better. Wish I was further along though and could have seen something but I knew there would be a chance of that and I'm ok with it. As long as I see something this next time I will surely be OK!

Oh good!! Glad you're feeling better :) You'll have to let us know when your blood work comes back! :)


----------



## shantehend

Happy for you Jewelz. Glad you can finally feel more at ease.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,

yay jewelz!!! so happy the appt went well, i was off too with my 1st pregnancy because i couldnt remember my lmp and the dating scan really helped to clear things up...they didnt see my sac til i was 5 weeks 6days, then went back at 7 weeks and there was the fetal pole and heartbeat, so yeah u are a lil early still...i know the 4 weeks away is going to drive u mad though cause 2/3 cant come fast enough for me either. we will pull our hair out 2gether til then lol :hugs:

thanks for that link seaweed, wow a scientist huh, very nice..i will check it out tonight!!

cant hang out too much tonight on bnb cause i have to study for a test tomorrow, so looking forward to the long wknd ahead :D


----------



## BreeLeeC

Crown- Sounds like the appt went well and gave you some answers. Thats nice to be able to do everything all in one appt like that. I have to go all over the place to get everything done. 
I had my midwife appt yesterday- had blood work done today and an Ultrasound booked for the 25th of January. She said that anything after 7 weeks is the best time to do a dating scan. And for surely there will be a heartbeat at that point. So she made sure it was towards the end of Jaunary. 

So how many of us have had our first appts now??

Next will be who hears the heartbeat first!! We will have to keep each othe posted.

Anyone else freezing cold all day long and absolutely nackered by 7pm? I think i've drank my weight in herbal tea's just to keep my body temperature up. Brrr...


----------



## MrsMcD123

BreeLeeC said:


> Anyone else freezing cold all day long and absolutely nackered by 7pm? I think i've drank my weight in herbal tea's just to keep my body temperature up. Brrr...

I'm so back and forth with body temperature. I'm pretty much always on the cold side, I keep our thermostat set to 73 degrees (much to my husbands dismay) but one night, I was laying in the couch, house was 73 degrees, I was wearing super thick sweat pants, a sweat shirt, curled up in a ball and I was STILL freezing. So that night I went and bought an electric blanket! It's sooo nice climbing in to a nice warm bed :) But then there are times I feel boiling hot and have to strip down to cool off.


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad your appointment went well, Jewelz! :hugs: I knew it would. How funny to be only 4 weeks though. You must have gotten a really early BFP!

Temperature-wise, I would say I'm about the same as usual maybe a little on the warmer side...usually I feel cold when others feel ok, and I haven't noticed that as much.

Anyone else having a problem with scents? I've noticed a stronger sense of smell for the past few days but today was the first day it became an issue...first I washed my hands at work with some awful scented soap and nearly gagged every time my hand came close to my face. Then I sat in an hourlong meeting next to a colleague who clearly had used some sort of scented product...:sick: I managed to stay in the room but there were definitely moments when I didn't think I was going to make it!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks so much ladies!!! Things are happy again! 

Temp-wise I'm freezing too but we are having a freeze right now. I'm usually pretty warm natured but lately I'm always really cold. 

I have always had a really heightened sense of smell. My OH tells me I have Go-Go gadget nose b/c its better than a dog. So scent is always a major issue to me even without being pregnant. No change there.... lol I hate it! I wanna vomit to the scent of car exhaust all the time and the smell of sewer when driving. The smell of cigarettes on people is the nastiest too. Makes me green....


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> So glad your appointment went well, Jewelz! :hugs: I knew it would. How funny to be only 4 weeks though. You must have gotten a really early BFP!
> 
> Temperature-wise, I would say I'm about the same as usual maybe a little on the warmer side...usually I feel cold when others feel ok, and I haven't noticed that as much.
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with scents? I've noticed a stronger sense of smell for the past few days but today was the first day it became an issue...first I washed my hands at work with some awful scented soap and nearly gagged every time my hand came close to my face. Then I sat in an hourlong meeting next to a colleague who clearly had used some sort of scented product...:sick: I managed to stay in the room but there were definitely moments when I didn't think I was going to make it!


I sure did get a very early BFP!! I thought I was right on time with my period, I guess I wasn't. But I knew my cycle was messed up that month and ovulated early. So who knows now. I'll change my ticker when I find out. :shrug:


----------



## LaurenTCanada

Baby_Love11 said:


> Yes, I had such an urge to POAS today that I used an OPK instead of my last FRER. I'm not sure what the point was, but it held me over. :)

LMAO. HIlarious!


----------



## sunkiss

:wacko:


----------



## sunkiss

i usually am always cold since i am anemic but since i have increased my iron and folic acid i have not been so cold all the time...before my last pregnancy i was never anemic and my last doc told me that babies are like little leeches, they will suck everything from u so that is why i take so much vitamins now and i really feel its helping cause even my fatigue has been much better since the increase of my dosage.

i think we all have had a first appt or one upcoming, boy i surely cant wait for the first heartbeat, i was an emotional mess the last time, i called everyone balling lol!! come on 2/3!!


----------



## c1403

Glad the appt went well Jewels.

Your all so lucky getting to see a Dr early, I havent called ours but I know they wont see me till 8 weeks so I will keep POAS until then, did yesterday and a super dark line came up right away....I will stop soon lol.

I know what you mean regarding cold, I am always cold lately...normally I dont feel the cold although we are getting a cold snap at the moment.....

Looking forward to the weekend, my mum and sister are visiting so will have some baby chats with them, my OH is excited but doesnt talk about it much yet. 

Was in a HR meeting yesterday at work and they talked abotu maternity rights etc, all very interesting....although they havent a clue im pregnant yet lol. I think ill be finishing work in July (only 6 1/2 mionths away)

Speak later ladies

xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

So I took all of my new prescription pills last night and laid down on the sofa to watch some TV. I passed out in no time and then woke up to go to be around 10pm. When I got up to go to bed I felt like I had taken a boat load of pain meds and was all kinds of messed up. Not sure if it was the progesterone or the folic acid that made me sooooo sleepy and drowsy. Guess I will be having to take all of my meds at night before bed now until I figure out which one made me feel that way.When I went back to bed I didn't sleep well at all because I was thinking about baby and a family thing we have going on right now. Grrrrr I just wanted to sleep. Better luck tonight I suppose but you could mop the floor with me today because I'm dragging my tail behind me today. 

Tummy is feeling rotten this morning. Don't have an appetite at all this morning. I ate a special K cereal bar but that's all I could handle at the moment. Hope it passes and I can eat later cuz I brought a yummy lunch today. LOL 

Hope all my ladies are well this morning. Have a great weekends ladies!


----------



## Crownjewelz

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...any-you-go-through-first-tri-no-symptoms.html

Just wanted to share this thread with all of you in case you are wondering about lack of symptoms ever. Made my mind relax a bit.


----------



## c1403

Thanks for that link...definatly feeling nausea a bit more this evening.

Just cried my eyes out watching a program we have in the uk called 'one born every minute' its about labour and childbirth, one lady had a baby boy and longggggg labour, just so emotional....cant imagine going through labour but cant wait at the same time

xxx


----------



## c1403

c1403 said:


> Thanks for that link...definatly feeling nausea a bit more this evening.
> 
> Just cried my eyes out watching a program we have in the uk called 'one born every minute' its about labour and childbirth, one lady had a baby boy and longggggg labour, just so emotional....cant imagine going through labour but cant wait at the same time
> 
> xxx

Oh and another lady had a waterbirth and didnt make a sound! That wont be me ... ill scream the place down lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

c1403 said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that link...definatly feeling nausea a bit more this evening.
> 
> Just cried my eyes out watching a program we have in the uk called 'one born every minute' its about labour and childbirth, one lady had a baby boy and longggggg labour, just so emotional....cant imagine going through labour but cant wait at the same time
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh and another lady had a waterbirth and didnt make a sound! That wont be me ... ill scream the place down lolClick to expand...

:haha: That's funny!


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG, I cry every time I see or hear of or almost even THINK of labor or childbirth. It just sets me off! :cry: Not with anxiety or fear or anything, just...emotion!

I've been so tired today. Must be because I _only_ slept nine hours last night :p


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man I'm an emotional mess today... Lol can't seem to get it together.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Crownjewelz said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...any-you-go-through-first-tri-no-symptoms.html
> 
> Just wanted to share this thread with all of you in case you are wondering about lack of symptoms ever. Made my mind relax a bit.

I also had almost zero symptoms- except acne until 9 weeks. Literally on the first day of my 9th week the morining sickness and food aversion hit me like a ton of bricks. 
Thought the same thing everyday before the 9 weeks and was literally convinced I was going to miscarry due to the lack of symtoms. 

It will be neat to see the 8-10 week mark with everyone and see if those nasty symtoms start poking up. The we will all be complaining wishing they would go away :(

Time will tell i guess :)


----------



## shantehend

Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,

yay glad my training is over and i passed my test, got a 98.5 :happydance: whew!!

i bet its the progesterone that is making u more fatigue jewelz, i sure felt a lil more fatigue today myself, hormones at its best, but i still dont have much symptoms either, i guess it is a blessing but yea i want to feel more preggo too, i bet its right around the corner for us though, boobs will be kicking in very shortly!!

im not having a hard time with eating or scents, nor am i that emotional either, i have been a bit demanding and not too much patience though lol, i went off on the driver yesterday morning because he did not drive in my apt complex and was on the side of my bldg instead of in front lol, i felt bad afterwards woosah...i tell u besides my missed af and a lil more fatigue i wouldnt know i was preggo.

awww c1403, sorry u have to wait so long for ur first appt hun, but honestly i can see why they do it that way because u cant see or know much til then anyways, all we did on my appt was take some labs n talk, not much they can do that early on, so makes sense...lol i am still poas too, just our reassurance til then, feels nice to see that line turn so dark now so quickly huh, last week this time it was still faint!!

i really luv to watch child birthing vids also, always so beautiful to see, i look forward to that day!! so happy for the long wknd, will be a semi busy one though, have things to do just about everyday except monday.


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.

awww hunny, im sorry u got such a scare, but yay u got to hear baby's hb woohooo :happydance:!!! u are our 1st hb shante, happy everything is good with the lo and u feeling better :hugs:!! was the spotting brown or red? i know i would have been scared too, so good u went to er for some reassurance...rest up n i will say a lil prayer for u n lo!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

shantehend said:


> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.


So glad everything is ok with your lil one. So scary to have to go through that. Glad your at ease again and everything is good. :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

sunkiss said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.
> 
> awww hunny, im sorry u got such a scare, but yay u got to hear baby's hb woohooo :happydance:!!! u are our 1st hb shante, happy everything is good with the lo and u feeling better :hugs:!! was the spotting brown or red? i know i would have been scared too, so good u went to er for some reassurance...rest up n i will say a lil prayer for u n lo!!Click to expand...

Thank you sunkiss. The spotting was light pink, but I was more concerned about the cramping. I was afraid because my first mc was very painful.


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> hiya ladies,
> 
> yay glad my training is over and i passed my test, got a 98.5 :happydance: whew!!
> 
> i bet its the progesterone that is making u more fatigue jewelz, i sure felt a lil more fatigue today myself, hormones at its best, but i still dont have much symptoms either, i guess it is a blessing but yea i want to feel more preggo too, i bet its right around the corner for us though, boobs will be kicking in very shortly!!
> 
> im not having a hard time with eating or scents, nor am i that emotional either, i have been a bit demanding and not too much patience though lol, i went off on the driver yesterday morning because he did not drive in my apt complex and was on the side of my bldg instead of in front lol, i felt bad afterwards woosah...i tell u besides my missed af and a lil more fatigue i wouldnt know i was preggo.
> 
> awww c1403, sorry u have to wait so long for ur first appt hun, but honestly i can see why they do it that way because u cant see or know much til then anyways, all we did on my appt was take some labs n talk, not much they can do that early on, so makes sense...lol i am still poas too, just our reassurance til then, feels nice to see that line turn so dark now so quickly huh, last week this time it was still faint!!
> 
> i really luv to watch child birthing vids also, always so beautiful to see, i look forward to that day!! so happy for the long wknd, will be a semi busy one though, have things to do just about everyday except monday.

CONGRATS on your great testing score!! See, it all paid off. 

I'm pretty sure I know it's the progesterone that's making me tired. I usually always take all my pills for the day in the mornings. Except yesterday when I got them I took it at night. When I took them this morning like normal I was drowsy at work this morning for a few hours. Hopefully I won't need the progesterone and I can get off of it. I'll know Monday when I go in for more blood work. 

We decided to tell my step daughter that I'm preggo again. She is old enough to understand if something happens again. She was super excited about being a big sister again. We explained to her the possibility of a MC again and she understands. She's not worried at all. Lol wish I wasn't.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.
> 
> 
> So glad everything is ok with your lil one. So scary to have to go through that. Glad your at ease again and everything is good. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you jewelz. I was trying to keep a PMA but I couldn't help but think "here we go again". I'm going to relax and rest easy. After knowing there's a heartbeat I'm more optimistic. My last mc the tech never saw anything. So this is a relief.


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.

Oh thank goodness everything is okay! :) What a tease to not show you, what the heck!! I wonder why they couldn't show you?? Not fair! But yeah, to see a heartbeat already that early is awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Shantehend, I'm sorry about the scare but that's GREAT that they heard a heartbeat! :happydance: That's a really good sign as I'm sure you know. Congrats on a healthy bean!

And congrats to sunkiss on an awesome exam score!! :yipee:

I'm sooo tired today...think I will go to bed by 8:30. Also, the new bras I ordered just arrived, but I'm hesitant to keep them because I've definitely gone up a cup size and it's only been about 2 weeks since implantation! Makes me think I won't last long in this size... :wacko:


----------



## c1403

Shantehend -Glad all went well and you got to hear babys heartbeat, thats a great reasurance to you that all is ok.

Sunkiss - Good scores, Well done.

As for me, this morning my and OH were planning to go swimming and start our pre-baby exervise routine (he also wants to get fit again as hes got lazy lately, although there is nothing of him really) and I just couldnt get out of bed. I eventually did for some rbeakfast then went back, i was so tired and felt really really sick, we gave swimming a miss and will maybe try tomorrow or monday evening.

Feel much better now, still suffering from bloated tummy/constipation and tiredness. No sore BBs. Got a fair few spots too.


My sister called me earlier, her and my mum were out shopping and couldnt help look at baby stuff, she was saying that she has seen soooo much and she wants ot buy it all now but will wait. Bless her I think shes just as excited/nervous as we are.

Not far from 6 weeks now


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD123 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Just got in from the ER as I had a slight scare tonight. I was spotting lightly, but mostly in a lot of pain. My cramping came back with a vengeance so I decided to go to the hospital. They checked my blood and my hcg was between 4000 and 5000. She didn't give me the exact number. They did an ultrasound. Sadly I wasn't allowed to see my little bean. But the technician saw the baby and its heartbeat. I was surprised because I'm only 5+5. I'm more at ease now and I'm glad everything is going well. My last pregnancy was a mc so i'm a lil nervous. I know not to go back to the ER unless I'm bleeding. LOL. They don't want to see me again anytime soon, nervous wreck.
> 
> Oh thank goodness everything is okay! :) What a tease to not show you, what the heck!! I wonder why they couldn't show you?? Not fair! But yeah, to see a heartbeat already that early is awesome!! :happydance:Click to expand...

For some reason at this hospital they don't show you or tell you anything. They just prepare the report and send it to your ER doctor and have them tell you. I had to wait 45 mins to know anything. But I'm glad is didn't go the other way.


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, I'm not sure what type of exam you had (might have missed that post) but great score!!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u ladies, have another training in a few weeks again, so i will pull my hair out again then lol!!

so how are u ladies today? i weighed myself this morning to see where i was at and i actually lost 3 lbs since last week wowzers!! i think its because i have been eating much more sensibly for the baby, its almost like dieting without being hungry. i stopped eating the outside food and been preparing my own and taking snacks. lots of veggies, fruits, protein and fiber...i have my occasional cookies though lol...i hope i keep it up so i only gain what baby needs, but its so early still so we shall see, i know 25-30 lbs is the ultimate highest i want to go but aiming for 20...i wont worry if i go over though because when i am determined i can take it back off, plus i am going to exclusively breastfeed which burns tons of cals...do u ladies have any weight goals?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm dead sure I've gained weight, slightly dreading finding out at the doctor's office since we don't have a scale at home. Have been eating more in the past couple weeks and have really scaled down my exercise regimen. I don't mind very much since I feel confident I'll be able to take it off afterward and know I'll accept my body no matter what, but my weight has been stable for years so it'll be strange to have gained!

I slept for TWELVE hours last night :shock: ridiculous!


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

Ever since my BFP ive been eating really healthy lots of fresh fruit,veg, protein and fibre....i weight myself and actually put on a few pounds but thats probably a little from christmas etc.

I am hoping i can keep up with the healthy eating and not gain too much but I dont want to deny myself treats etc...really fancy some chocolate tonight so may have some.

I am also going to start swimming, walking and cycling (lightly). I did build up a good system of going to the gym 3 times a week last year but gave up when winter came as it was so dark and cold.

Really dont want ot put on too much weight with the baby as I already had loads it needed too lose as am overweight.... I plan on breastfeeding too so hopefully that helps

xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm pretty overweight myself right now. It's the heaviest I have ever been. :( I will except what ever my body does but I am on a very strict eating regimine right now. I haven't gained any weight yet and I'm really gonna try not to until I get into second trimester. Lots of fresh fruit and raw veggies. I'm excited to see what happens with my body.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Having myself a small pity party today. My daughter has gone boating with her grandparents and my son and I have had the weekend to ourselves... gets pretty quiet just the two of us with no running around to school, activities and such... feeling a wee bit emotional about just about everything.
Spent a bit of the day with my SIL who is 17 weeks pregnant and definately starting to show- i'm so happy for her but I couldnt help being envious of her round little tummy. Made me start thinking "hmmm am I really pregnant??" I hadnt POAS in a long while and I know my Ultrasound isnt for another 2 weeks. 
So in my pity party my son and I ventured out and bought a digital prego test with the conception reader on it. WOW so worth it! I was a little nervous waiting for the results to show up and was so relieved to read the PREGNANT- 3+ weeks, which translates to be 5+ weeks because it can only read from you conception. Something about seeing the words and the numbers was far more satisfying then just a pink line.
Highly recommended for anyone having a worry and down day. Feel like I can relax and stop being so negative for the time being! 

Anyone else feel like this consumes their every thought and can sometimes get a little overwhelming??/... I feel like i've accomplished something huge when I can go a couple hours without thinking about pregnancy and baby!!!!!!! This period should be called the 10 week wait :) We've done our two week wait and now its on to the next 10. 
Week 6 is just around the corner for us ladies..... I cannot wait! I suppose that means we'll be half way through the 10 ww then :) Desperately trying to find the positives in everything this evening lol!!

Boobs are killing my lately, along with nips starting to feel like they did with my last pregnancy... and i'm starting to crave things- bought so many different types of fruit today, and thats not like me. Not normally a big fruit eater. Knew something was up when I unpacked my bag and there were nectarines, apples, grapes, oranges and bananas!!! 
Well there's my ramble for the evening- thanks for listening ladies :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

I can totally relate to the baby brain completely consuming my mind. I can't think about anything else most of the time. Sometimes I stop and realize that I haven't thought about it in a little while. Lol especially when I get on a roll of doing something.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> I can totally relate to the baby brain completely consuming my mind. I can't think about anything else most of the time. Sometimes I stop and realize that I haven't thought about it in a little while. Lol especially when I get on a roll of doing something.

Same here!! I also find myself thinking about my first ultrasound several times a day, every time my mind wanders to it my heart starts racing and I need to catch my breath. I know my numbers were doing great and everything but I still can't help but only think of having a baby as just a possibility still. I just can't believe it's going to happen until I can see a heartbeat! :nope:


----------



## seaweed eater

Absolutely, it's very distracting. And I've noticed it's putting a serious strain on my friendship with someone I decided not to tell, because I don't feel like I have anything else to talk about!


----------



## c1403

Completly agree, all I think is baby. I am counting down the days to my next week and when i hit 6 weeks I am calling my Dr to find out what happens next.

I then keep thinking how long until 12 weeks, its just one long waiting game, we wait to TTC , then wait for ovulation, then wait for AF or BFP and now waiting until 12 weeks....grrrr.

I feel ok today, hungry and my BBs feel a little tender but other than that I'm good. Looking forward to my mum/sister coming over today 

xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

bree u are not helping my poas addiction lol, now i have to go get one of those too :haha:, i wanted to get one when jewelz posted but didnt see it in my local pharmacy so i bought the reg digi, but those are so kewl!! do u know now my poas is not exciting because that line is so dark in 15 sec, so i go over to the poas section to look at others getting their first faint bfp to get excited :rofl: i really have issues lol!!

i really have baby brain too, i am thinking so far ahead and trying not too, i get excited and then i pull back because of the fear, even though my hunny reassures me all the time that he knows i will bring home a healthy baby this time (he is really great) and i know that God is in control, i still get scared, i do feel really good about this pregnancy though but cant help but to be a little scared to get excited...i just really want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy from start to finish, i think i will feel much more confident when i get to third tri...o man the waiting game lol!!

happy sunday ladies, i will light a candle and say a special prayer for all of our babies in church today :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

you know what i am waiting on now, is for my :holly: to start hurting :rofl:

remind me of this in week 8 when i am crying when i have to take my bra off lol!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow speaking of boobs hurting...I woke up to pee last night and noticed my BB's are a big more full and starting to get tender on the sides a bit. Still not hurting per say but they wil be very soon.:holly: Yay!! 

I am feeling rather great this morning too. I'm ready to watch the Texans today with my besttie and her hubby. 

Last night was the first time I have missed being able to drink. :wine: we had a few friends over last night and they were all drinking wine. I thought I missed it until I could smell it on their breaths. Made me queezy. Lol 

Have a wonderful rest of your weekends later!! Xxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

For the past few days or so, when I twist or turn my back, or if I cough in an odd position, and this happens especially when I toss and turn in bed, I get this tight pain in my low abdomen (uterus area) and it feels like I'm kind of pulling a muscle. It sounds like round ligament pain but from what I've read, that doesn't happen until much much later. :shrug: Any ideas? This happening to anyone else?


----------



## seaweed eater

I thought round ligament pain could start happening early on. Either way it sounds to me like some kind of stretching phenomenon, probably nothing to worry about!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 I have been feeling kinda the same thing. Almost like a full bladder feeling but in your abdomen area. I was laying with my hubby on the couch last night and I was laying on my tummy. When I got up I pushed myself up and got a stretching sensation down low. 
The last pregnancy I could really feel my uterus as I got further along.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Craving ice cream right now! That's bad right? Thank gosh we don't have any in the house.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Craving ice cream right now! That's bad right? Thank gosh we don't have any in the house.

Nothin' wrong with a little ice cream every once in a while :)


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: Ice cream has calcium! We need plenty of calcium...


----------



## sunkiss

hey jewelz i got a lil :icecream: for u and some :cake: too yummy, hey the ice cream has the calcium i need is my excuse :haha:

really enjoyed a lil treat today, a slice of pound cake n hagen daz vanilla ice cream yummy!! i dont know ifs its stretching im feeling yet but i def do get a lil mild cramping n twitches. guess lil rainbow is in there getting all comfy in the sac :D


----------



## shantehend

I wish I could eat some ice cream right now. I wouldn't be able to force myself to eat it if I wanted. I guess it's one of my aversions, sadly. I used to love ice cream.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Maybe it's my hormones talking, but I wish I could give you all big huge hugs right now! Feeling lovey-dovey :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awwww hugs to you to Hun


----------



## sunkiss

awwww group :hugs:

really shante..wow does it make u feel sick now? that sucks!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Love it! Group :hugs: !


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, no it doesn't make me feel sick. I just have no desire to eat it. I think if I tried it would disgust me. Sucks.


----------



## shantehend

Group :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning ladies!! 

Woke up this morning to massive sore :holly:!! Yep they hurt pretty awesome now. 

I find out my comparison of levels today from Thursday to today. I hope my hcg tripled!! Hoping for twins!! LOL


----------



## sunkiss

awww sorry shante, that may change though!!

yay jewelz, im so jealous, i want my :holly: to hurt too lol!! you know i bet with the luck we had with this thread, i would not be surprised if at least one of us got lucky with twins..got everything crossed for great results today..will they do another scan also?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes they will in 4 weeks. I'll have one every month until I'm 13 weeks b/c of my blood disorder. Feb 9th is my next scan.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Woke up to "morning sickness"......... 
First bout of it, and wow it was not enjoyable :(

Definately tricky because I can't stop and lay down or walk away from food or dirty diapers....
Making my daughters lunch was not easy... luckily we walk to school and the fresh freezing air seemed to cure my nausea!!

With my last pregnancy it was easy with one kid- we didnt really have to be anywhere or do anything, lying on the couch for an extra hour was easy to do!
This time around, suck it up buttercup will have to be my own motto!

Not to mention everyone in my house has a cold/runny nose. Think we will be passing on swimming lessons this week- get better for the weekend. A trip down to my hometown to visit my parents and bestie is going to be fab! Haven't been home since october!! Been way tooo long. Luckily they come and visit me more often but it will be nice to have someone else cooking and helping out. Sit back and relax for 4 days or so :) Sooo excited!!

Today marks the beginning of week 6 for me- yay half way to 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay Bree 6 weeks is an awesome place to be. I wish I could say that is where I am too but I just know I am behind all of you ladies. I wish I could find out now how far along I am so I could change my ticker. lol I really just wanna know so i can follow it on a development site too. For now I'm saying I'm 4 weeks just b/c I have no clue.


----------



## sunkiss

yay for 6 weeks and symptoms bree :happydance:

i got a lil nauseous last night but it was only because i realized i didnt eat for hours, the same thing happen last time around, my nausea only happens if my stomach is empty.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies! Yay for symptoms and yay for more blood work!! :thumbup: Jewels, did your doctor tell you your level last time or are they just going to let you know how fast it's rising? 

BreeLee, that's got to be rough going through pregnancy with other little ones, I'd never even thought about that! How old are they?

I have an appointment on Wednesday with an RN (I'm with Kaiser) to go over my medical history and such, and at this appointment I will be scheduling my first u/s so I'm really nervous about that. I was told it would be done between 7 and 8 weeks so it should be done between next week and the 1st of February. I'm terrified because I don't know how the hell I'd be able to deal with another loss. The logical part of my brain is telling me that it shouldn't happen again, my last two losses I had undiagnosed and untreated thyroid disease. This time around I've been treated for the past year so it should be okay this time but I just can't shake that fear. Bleh! These next couple of weeks are going to DRAG!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

No she sure didn't tell me what they were. I did them and they were sent to the lab for results. I'll find out today what my progress is on both. I'm really nervous. I haven't heard anything yet so I called and left a message for them to call me back with my results.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> No she sure didn't tell me what they were. I did them and they were sent to the lab for results. I'll find out today what my progress is on both. I'm really nervous. I haven't heard anything yet so I called and left a message for them to call me back with my results.

Ahhh I hate having to wait for results!! Is your doctors office open today? I know some places are closed because of the holiday. Is your lab at your doctors office or do they send you offsite for the blood work?

*edit- never mind just re-read and see that your blood work was off site.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I just got my test results back from my Dr. My HCG levels tripled from what they were on Thursday. It was at 318 on Thursday and today it was at 1054. She said my progesterone levels on Thursday were low (10.3) so it was really good that I got on it on Thursday. I&#8217;ll have to take it until I get into my second trimester when the placenta takes over. She requested that I come in again on Wed to do another blood draw and then she will schedule another ultrasound before my next normal appointment. She wants to keep a close watch on the sac to make sure there are no clots.

So this puts me right about 4w+4d roughly. I think.... I'm just going off of what it says online for HCG levels and early pregnancy.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> I just got my test results back from my Dr. My HCG levels tripled from what they were on Thursday. It was at 318 on Thursday and today it was at 1054. She said my progesterone levels on Thursday were low (10.3) so it was really good that I got on it on Thursday. Ill have to take it until I get into my second trimester when the placenta takes over. She requested that I come in again on Wed to do another blood draw and then she will schedule another ultrasound before my next normal appointment. She wants to keep a close watch on the sac to make sure there are no clots.
> 
> So this puts me right about 4w+4d roughly. I think.... I'm just going off of what it says online for HCG levels and early pregnancy.

That's great they're monitoring you so closely! Sounds like you have a great doctor :)


----------



## sunkiss

yay jewelz wooohooooo :happydance:

looks like u are getting the right care all around, i just knew those numbers were gonna be good, we are all protected :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I chose my Dr very well. I did lots of research before I chose a Dr. I guess it's what I get for being so high risk. 

Thanks so much ladies!! I am thrilled and cant wait to see what they are on Wed. :happydance:

How are all of you ladies doing today? Feeling ok? Any new symptoms, food issues?


----------



## sunkiss

i had a lil cramping today and i know i shouldnt worry cause there is no bleeding and this is normal but with our past i know its so hard not to worry..i prayed on it and feeling better now...i think i wont rest until i get a scan so i know lil rainbow is ok in there...so im going to call my old doc office tomorrow and sched for next week when i know they can get a hb, they usually do scans the same day there for dating and thats all i want cause i'm going to continue with my specialist...feb 3rd is just to long to wait n i will drive myself :wacky: by then lol!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

AWWWWW sunkiss.... I'm so sorry honey. It really is nerve wracking isn't it? I'll for sure say a lil prayer for you. I am still cramping too ever now and then. Its very normal as long as you have no blood. I know you know that but sometimes we just need to hear it again. 
Hope you can get in soon and get your head to un wind. :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Praying for you Sunkiss. I know how you feel. At least they aren't bad though. My cramping the other day was like AF-cramping. Almost worst, but everything is fine. It's definitely more nerve-wrecking after a loss. Take it easy young lady.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: You're in my thoughts, sunkiss...remember if you don't bleed the chances of mc are quite low. Hope you can get a scan soon to confirm everything is ok.


----------



## sunkiss

thanks so much ladies, this is why i luv this group because i know u ladies can understand the struggle :hugs:

i think i had my first freak out moment lol, sure there will be more but i have u wonderful ladies to always reassure me...i feel totally fine now, lil rainbow must still be getting settle there lol, i will get that scan next week though, i just want to hear the hb so bad n its too hard to wait...going to pack that lunch for tomorrow, ugh nice long wknd over.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Yes cramping is sooo very normal- have to imagine our uterus was pretty small 5 weeks ago and now its on the fast track to growing! Even if its the difference between a plum and an orange thats still so much growth in such a little time and its bound to cause some cramping and pain! No blood and you're good! 
I definately can tell the difference in my stomach- I wonder if its because its not my first pregnancy? I guess the growing utuerus has to make room so its pushing all the other organs up and over and outta the way. So i'm sure thats whats going on, definately not bloating anymore. I know i'm only 6 weeks, but I know something is happening in there!
We are hopefully going to mexico in the beginning of february and i'm hoping I can have a little belly by that point. Just a tiny little one would be fun!! Crossing my fingers...
I guess I should slow down a bit and take it day by day- wait for my ultrasound first and then let my excitement take over! Countdown till ultrasound is 8 sleeps.... 
Cannot wait to see the first set of heartbeat posts, so very excited for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


MrsMcd123- yes having 2 kids running around can be tough- but they are my livelyhood and my life would not be as fufulling as it is right now without them. My daughter is 6 in march and my son is 2.5- he will be 3 when baby comes so its the perfect age in my persepective! My daughter was 3.5 when my son was born and it made life so much easier to have a potty trained preschooler around, very independant and actually quite helpful. So i'm hoping for the same situation this time! My son was not an easy baby so I feel prepared for anything at this point. 

Does anyone else have kids?????


----------



## sunkiss

so true bree!! yes i think u will start showing sooner since this is ur second pregnancy, every woman i ever spoke too said they showed earlier with their second, its because the muscles were stretched before so u have like a head start, i think i will show a lil earlier this pregnancy too since i was showing a lil with my angel, im so looking forward to that..u will probably feel baby moving earlier too, i felt my first movement at 17 weeks and it was such an incredible feeling, ppl describe it all the time but until i felt it i had no idea how special it really was, i cant wait to feel that again :D

wow mexico is so lovely, i am so jealous!! have a wonderful vacay :D


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Been a while since I last checked in....nice to see were all doing well.

Sunkiss i know how you feel with the cramping, I had a little cramping last night and jumped out of bed t ogo to the loo as I was worried (tmi lol but it was only gas) I was so relived.

I am not noticing any new symptons this week, still a little nausea here and there and gas. BB's hurt more when I go to bed at night and if I put pressure on them but not sore.

Nearly hitting the 6 week mark, halfway through first tri 
Calling my Dr this week (thursday probably) hopefully ill get to arrange a booking in appt with my midwife, its a start.

xxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> I am not noticing any new symptons this week, still a little nausea here and there and gas. BB's hurt more when I go to bed at night and if I put pressure on them but not sore.

Gas is my huuuge annoyance right now! I'm constantly letting out these huge, massive burps! I'll feel sick to my stomach really really bad, then a half hour later I let out a huge burp and my stomach feels better again. My BBs are hurting more at night too, same as yours. Pressure hurts. I don't know if it's in my head but to me if feels like they're getting more firm too. 

I've been fighting the urge to nap for the past couple of days hoping that if I don't, I'll sleep better at night but it hasn't made a difference so I'm going to start with the naps again. I feel like I should take advantage now while I can. That's one thing that freaks me out about having a baby is that sleep is soooooo valuable to me and I get really grouchy if I'm not sleeping well. So I definitely worry about that. But I'll deal with that when the time comes.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey gang! I am feeling rather edgy last few days. Like almost moody. Mostly at work though. People are just getting on my nerves easier than normal. LOL Which is funny because I love my job and the people I work with. Hmmm... I'll have to work on that I guess. 

I am noticing that my stomach gets kinda icky when I eat now. It goes away after a while but man I am not enjoying eating these days.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Its so funny how we worry about the sleep- I was a huge sleeper prior to kids and it was a daunting thought leading up to the days of my babes being born. Your mommy instincts kick in and you really don't think about it too much, maybe for the first 2 weeks but thats generally when baby sleeps alot too so make sure your number one rule is to sleep when baby sleeps no matter what time of day it is or what needs to be done around you. Its the advantage of having your first baby, you can sleep as much as they do! Not so much the case when you have a second. 
Its always my numbers one piece of advice that I try and tell new mommas. Who cares about laundry or dishes or dust bunny's for the first couple weeks! And nap, nap and more naps while you are pregnant if you can. Your body needs the rest, its building body parts and brains and all that important stuff- no wonder we're so exhausted!!! 
I can't wait for the weeks and days leading up to due dates, I am a pot full of knowledge for new mommas..... I love helping out with any questions! 



MrsMcD123 said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> I am not noticing any new symptons this week, still a little nausea here and there and gas. BB's hurt more when I go to bed at night and if I put pressure on them but not sore.
> 
> Gas is my huuuge annoyance right now! I'm constantly letting out these huge, massive burps! I'll feel sick to my stomach really really bad, then a half hour later I let out a huge burp and my stomach feels better again. My BBs are hurting more at night too, same as yours. Pressure hurts. I don't know if it's in my head but to me if feels like they're getting more firm too.
> 
> I've been fighting the urge to nap for the past couple of days hoping that if I don't, I'll sleep better at night but it hasn't made a difference so I'm going to start with the naps again. I feel like I should take advantage now while I can. That's one thing that freaks me out about having a baby is that sleep is soooooo valuable to me and I get really grouchy if I'm not sleeping well. So I definitely worry about that. But I'll deal with that when the time comes.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?Click to expand...


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD123 said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> I am not noticing any new symptons this week, still a little nausea here and there and gas. BB's hurt more when I go to bed at night and if I put pressure on them but not sore.
> 
> Gas is my huuuge annoyance right now! I'm constantly letting out these huge, massive burps! I'll feel sick to my stomach really really bad, then a half hour later I let out a huge burp and my stomach feels better again. My BBs are hurting more at night too, same as yours. Pressure hurts. I don't know if it's in my head but to me if feels like they're getting more firm too.
> 
> I've been fighting the urge to nap for the past couple of days hoping that if I don't, I'll sleep better at night but it hasn't made a difference so I'm going to start with the naps again. I feel like I should take advantage now while I can. That's one thing that freaks me out about having a baby is that sleep is soooooo valuable to me and I get really grouchy if I'm not sleeping well. So I definitely worry about that. But I'll deal with that when the time comes.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?Click to expand...

I somehow missed this post (bottom of the page?) but I almost feel like I could have written it! Except for the part about burping half an hour later, because I'm not managing to do that as well. The worst thing about it is that it always gets bad at night and sometimes the stomach pain wakes me up :growlmad: I can barely find enough time to sleep now that I seem to need 11-12 hours, so it's a big problem! Last night I think I slept about 9.5 hours and I've been soooo exhausted and grumpy today. Tomorrow I have to be awake from 6:30 AM to 9:30 PM so I think I will have to take a nap...usually not a fan of napping but no other way it will happen!

Planning to try acidophilus for the gas, and if that doesn't work then simethicone. I'll let you know how it goes. Careful if you buy a simethicone drug though, I nearly bought one with peppermint oil as an "inactive ingredient" :shock: not safe for preggos!


----------



## sunkiss

my gas was horrible the first 2 weeks after ovulation but it has been much better lately, still not much symptoms, must be one of the lucky ones, but my nips are getting hella sensitive/sore since yesterday and my boobs are starting to feel just a tad heavy so i anticipate the sore boobs are on the way as scheduled woohooo lol!!

i think i may have a uti hence the cramping i had yesterday, had a lil funny discharge too, i remembered i had 2 of em in early pregnancy last time around, i never get this thing any other time ugh, apparently its common in early pregnancy, i made an appt to walk in tomorrow morn just to get it checked out, wanna be on the safe side and not take any chances, so happy they fit me in, and i may be able to get a sono tomorrow too so i can see lil rainbow, i made sure to ask that on the phone lol :happydance:

i will fill u ladies in as soon as i get into the office :D

oh jewelz the patients work my dang nerve everyday even more so now and i have to pray everyday for the patience :rofl:, something i work on also!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> my gas was horrible the first 2 weeks after ovulation but it has been much better lately, still not much symptoms, must be one of the lucky ones, but my nips are getting hella sensitive/sore since yesterday and my boobs are starting to feel just a tad heavy so i anticipate the sore boobs are on the way as scheduled woohooo lol!!
> 
> i think i may have a uti hence the cramping i had yesterday, had a lil funny discharge too, i remembered i had 2 of em in early pregnancy last time around, i never get this thing any other time ugh, apparently its common in early pregnancy, i made an appt to walk in tomorrow morn just to get it checked out, wanna be on the safe side and not take any chances, so happy they fit me in, and i may be able to get a sono tomorrow too so i can see lil rainbow, i made sure to ask that on the phone lol :happydance:
> 
> i will fill u ladies in as soon as i get into the office :D
> 
> oh jewelz the patients work my dang nerve everyday even more so now and i have to pray everyday for the patience :rofl:, something i work on also!

Oooooh I hope they give you the sono tomorrow!! I wish I was getting mine tomorrow.. I get to schedule it tomorrow but it'll be another week or so :( I'm going crazy with anticipation!! I just want to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Morning ladies!!! 
Yay Sunkiss I hope we get to see your lil bean in a photo soon. 
Bree I am so grateful to have you on this thread as you will be knowledgeable to us when it gets closer to delivery. 
Got more blood work done this morning. I should get back results in the next few hours. The tech told me that depending on how my numbers look is how they will determine if I need an ultrasound or not. I think my Dr might tell her different though as I'm not sure she knows I have MTHFR. *shrug* Guess I know later.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Morning ladies!!! 
Yay Sunkiss I hope we get to see your lil bean in a photo soon. 
Bree I am so grateful to have you on this thread as you will be knowledgeable to us when it gets closer to delivery. 
Got more blood work done this morning. I should get back results in the next few hours. The tech told me that depending on how my numbers look is how they will determine if I need an ultrasound or not. I think my Dr might tell her different though as I'm not sure she knows I have MTHFR. :shrug: Guess I'll know later.

I had nightmares about my brother all night last night. I woke up sad this morning. :cry: Hope he is ok... I don't really have a relationship with my brother at all and we don't talk. This whole dreaming thing is getting kinda personal now. LOL It needs to back off a bit.


----------



## sunkiss

goodmorning ladies!!

i got a yolk sac, omg we got a lil rainbow yolk in there lol :yipee:

i was so freekin out when they were about to do the sono already thinking the worst and there was my lil yolk :cloud9:

so the tech puts me at a lil over 5 weeks which is about right, i know i ovulate late in my cycle, so i knew the edd was gonna be off..too early for the fetal pole or hb which was the same as before, but i am so happy i got to see my lil rainbow, tech said seeing the sac n yolk are good signs, means something in there is growing :happydance:

so happy i went because i did have a yeast infection..eww havent had one of those in many yrs...i knew something was off, not taking any chances this time around..i got a pic of the sac and i will upload later when i get home, aww my first pic of rainbow, so happy right now and cant wait til next week sono!!

jewelz i know what u mean with the dreams, i have been dreaming some weird stuff myself, guess thats a part of pregnancy too :shrug:


----------



## Crownjewelz

:wohoo:

:yipee:

That is so exciting!!! Congrats sunkiss!! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> This whole dreaming thing is getting kinda personal now. LOL It needs to back off a bit.

Seriously!! This crazy dreaming is non stop, every night! I woke up so paranoid early yesterday morning because I had a dream that everyone was coming after me with guns, like it was the zombie apocalypse except with guns. My husband had already left for work so I just got up, went around the house making sure all our doors were locked, went back to our room, locked THAT door then went back to bed. 

sunkiss, so glad you got to see your lil yolk sac!! :) :happydance: I know I won't get to see anything at my appointment today but I'm still excited about it, puts me one step closer to getting to see my baby and I'll at least have a date to look forward to to see it :thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

thank u ladies :hugs:

we are all literally days from hb, cant wait for that one!!

MrsMcD123, ur dream made me chuckle hee hee, sorry didnt mean to laugh but it was so crazy i had too, zombie apocalypse did it for me lol..yay appt today, when do u go for sono, why cant they do it there? 

i went back to my old docs office because i want a 2nd opinion and to make sure that all bases are covered this time, so i will see my maternal fetal specialist as planned on 2/3 and i will continue with next week appt as well to see what they will determine, the thing i love about my old docs office is its so big and u can do everything the same day, sono, blood, exam, they have all these lil sections which is really kewl, and the thing i love about my new doc is she seems to be very knowledgeable and to the point, i have a great feeling that i am in the right hands but i just want to make 100% sure.


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> thank u ladies :hugs:
> 
> we are all literally days from hb, cant wait for that one!!
> 
> MrsMcD123, ur dream made me chuckle hee hee, sorry didnt mean to laugh but it was so crazy i had too, zombie apocalypse did it for me lol..yay appt today, when do u go for sono, why cant they do it there?
> 
> i went back to my old docs office because i want a 2nd opinion and to make sure that all bases are covered this time, so i will see my maternal fetal specialist as planned on 2/3 and i will continue with next week appt as well to see what they will determine, the thing i love about my old docs office is its so big and u can do everything the same day, sono, blood, exam, they have all these lil sections which is really kewl, and the thing i love about my new doc is she seems to be very knowledgeable and to the point, i have a great feeling that i am in the right hands but i just want to make 100% sure.

My appointment today is just a nurse appointment to basically get me set up in the system, go over my pregnancy and health history, go over the do's and don'ts of pregnancy and to schedule my sono. I have Kaiser so they have this system in place. I'll also get to talk about things like getting set up with a perinatologist and everything else I'll have to think about since I'm high risk (auto immune thyroid disease.) But when it comes time to set up the sono I'm definitely going to push for sooner rather than later and I'll stress the fact that I've had two MMCs that I didn't find out about until my first sonos, so this wait is killing me. 

Glad you'll be getting a second opinion on everything with your old MFM, the safer the better! You can never be too careful, especially after a loss!


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123...what kind of auto immune thyroid disease do you have? I am waiting on tests on February 1st to see if I have Graves or if I developed post partum thyroidits after RJ was born. Would love to hear your story...Congrats on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## sunkiss

aww i hope they can give u a sono really soon, all this waiting is driving me crazy, i literally couldnt take it anymore so i know how u feel!! yea my nurse visit is next week also with my old doc office, they do it that way too, go over all the history n such, even though i was with them before they said its a new pregnancy so still have to go through the same steps from scratch, only lucky thing is, the nurse can order a dating scan sono and because everything is in the same loc (which i love) i get to do it on the same day..hope all goes well on ur appt :D


----------



## sunkiss

Krippy i am so sorry for ur loss, my heart goes out to u :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

I feel like im always so behind on thsi post and need to play catch up....must be a time difference thing lol...
6 weeks tomorrow....whoooooooooooo finally going to call my Drs office and hopefully get the ball rolling.

Yay sunkiss on your rainbow yolk, so happy for you 

OMG had such a bad train journey home, I got really hot all of a sudden then felt so sick I really thought i was going to throw up....been having a sicky feeling all day. The train toilets are discusting so luckily I kept it down, i need to keep a plastic bag on me just incase it happens again lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I feel like im always so behind on thsi post and need to play catch up....must be a time difference thing lol...
> 6 weeks tomorrow....whoooooooooooo finally going to call my Drs office and hopefully get the ball rolling.
> 
> Yay sunkiss on your rainbow yolk, so happy for you
> 
> OMG had such a bad train journey home, I got really hot all of a sudden then felt so sick I really thought i was going to throw up....been having a sicky feeling all day. The train toilets are discusting so luckily I kept it down, i need to keep a plastic bag on me just incase it happens again lol

Oh you poor thing. Motion sickness might have gotten you. Yucky!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## c1403

Kirpy so sad to read of your loss.
Lots of love xxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

They cancelled my appointment!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: The nurse called in sick and now they can't get me in until Monday, I'm SO UPSET. :cry: I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow and see if she will schedule my sono so I don't have to wait until Monday to schedule it. I am soo not happy :cry: As a consolation I went in to the lab to get my HCG checked again. I know at this point the doubling time is different so I'll calculate what it should be based on that... 

Krippy, I have Hashimoto's. I'm not sure what tests they do for Graves but in my case, they tested to see if I had thyroid peroxidase antibodies, then I went in for an ultrasound of my thyroid to check for nodules. I have lots of small nodules and one that is 1cm so they had to biopsy it but it came back okay so now I'm just on levothyroxine to keep my TSH in the good zone. Good luck with your tests, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Crownjewelz

OHHHHH NOOOOOO!!!!! I'm so sorry MrsMcD123. I cant imagine how bummed you are right now. I hope they can get you in today to get you a sono.


----------



## c1403

How poo.

Just spoke to a friend of mine who is pregnant, she said the Dr doesnt even acknowledge your call (when you say your pregnant) and just gives to a website to go on and you fill in your details and then the midwife emails you your appointment...how crappy is that?

We pay loads in national insurance in the UK (well i do as i work) and we dont even get seen by a professional until 10 weeks....sucks big time

Guess im on a bit of a rant, still calling the dr tomorrow anyway lol 

xx


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> They cancelled my appointment!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: The nurse called in sick and now they can't get me in until Monday, I'm SO UPSET. :cry: I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow and see if she will schedule my sono so I don't have to wait until Monday to schedule it. I am soo not happy :cry: As a consolation I went in to the lab to get my HCG checked again. I know at this point the doubling time is different so I'll calculate what it should be based on that...
> 
> Krippy, I have Hashimoto's. I'm not sure what tests they do for Graves but in my case, they tested to see if I had thyroid peroxidase antibodies, then I went in for an ultrasound of my thyroid to check for nodules. I have lots of small nodules and one that is 1cm so they had to biopsy it but it came back okay so now I'm just on levothyroxine to keep my TSH in the good zone. Good luck with your tests, let me know how it goes!

How annoying...still Monday is not too far away x


----------



## Krippy

Thanks MrsMcD123...Appreciate you sharing your story! So crappy that your appointment got cancelled. I can imagine how anxious you are to have your first sono. I will be considered high risk as well if I get pregnant soon! Good luck to you!

Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words. It means a lot to have so many amazing women on my side. I hope to be joining you all soon and be pregnant with my rainbow! :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Krippy we would love to have you on this thread. There are lots of us on here who have had angel babies and that are high risk. Good luck to you and hope you get your BFP very soon so you can come join us.


----------



## Krippy

c1403...It is the same in Canada. You only see your dr. until 10 weeks unless you are high risk. I will be seeing my OBGYN @ 6 weeks for a dating scan and then every month appointments with him and my maternity GP. I also will be seeing an endocrinologist. I understand that everyone can't be considered high risk but it really is lame that you have to have something traumatic happen to you to get the attention you want and sometimes need.

Thank you all for the warm welcome...I hope that I will have a success story to post by the end of the weekend! ;)


----------



## seaweed eater

Sunkiss congrats on seeing a healthy beanlet :happydance: how exciting!! And MrsMcD, how annoying that your appointment got canceled!! It's funny, I was supposed to go in today too for an information session (I guess it might be the equivalent of the first MW visit for you ladies in the UK?) and yesterday they called to say the NP had gone on maternity leave. Oh well. Five days until my scan!!

:hugs: Welcome Krippy, hope you get that BFP really soon. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunkiss

awwww MrsMcD123!! sorry hunny, i am pissed for u :hugs:

try ur best to hold on, i know saying it is easier though woosah, i would def call the clinic up in the morn and ask for a sono, let them know ur concerns especially with previous losses and u just need to be reassured that everything is okay...medical folks should empathize with ur emotions at least and grant u that!

cant wait to have u join us Krippy, i hope this is ur mth, are u actively trying now? remember angel mommies are very special, because we were chosen by God to give him angels :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Just got my blood work results. Looks like I'm going back in on Friday to do yet another check. My levels were at 1620 today. Still rising but not as fast as they would like them to. So frustrating to not know what is going on in there. Makes me wanna go mad crazy.


----------



## Krippy

This is the first month that we are actively trying. We had to wait a bit as I had an overactive thyroid after RJ was born. I do get ovulation pain and that is how we got pregnant with RJ the first time we tried. Hoping it is that easy again but also want to be realistic. Would be a blessing to be pregnant so soon after our loss. 

I agree with how special we all are. It takes an amazing person with unknown amounts of strength to go what we all have been through and still be standing with pride and hope. I have to say that I have stalked your thread for a while and I am so happy for all of you and your happy stories!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Just got my blood work results. Looks like I'm going back in on Friday to do yet another check. My levels were at 1620 today. Still rising but not as fast as they would like them to. So frustrating to not know what is going on in there. Makes me wanna go mad crazy.

:hugs: This whole process is soooooo unnerving! When is your next scan? Since you have the clotting disorder, do they have you on injectable blood thinners?


----------



## Crownjewelz

I find out on Friday if she wants to do a scan or not before my next normal visit. I take a blood thinner daily yes. I wont have to do injections unless she sees a clot in my sac.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Wow ladies, I went to bed early last night and have been doing catchup with everyone and it feels like so much has happened since yesterday morning!

Yay Sunkiss- A yolk it is and a yolk is such great news!!!! Glad you got to see something in there :)
I'm counting down 7 more sleeps and I'll get to see a heartbeat and little bambino in there! At 7.5 weeks i'm hoping I will get to see something by then?!!!

Jewelz- you must be going crazy with all the beta numbers, I'm sorry you have to go through this. Its hard to find out information that doesnt quite make any sense yet there is nothing you can do to make it feel better. Just try and be optomistic- don't read into it to much!!! Hope to hear whats next for you? More beta checks???

Krippy- I'm so sorry for your loss :( Life can be so unfair sometimes.... You are a tough cookie and you will get your baby in your arms someday soon!
Hey we're both from B.C!! I'm from Vancouver Island... crazy to have someone on here that is only a days drive away!

Symtoms to report- well, a slight nausea in the am before breaky but quickly goes away once I walk my daughter to school. bbs still feeling a bit tender, not quite as much as they were but they have definately increased in size. Apparently they do all their extra growing in the first 3 months and then don't get any bigger until your milk comes in. I do remember this happening early with my son and then they were the same for a long while. Nevermind nursing- thats a whole other story!!!!!!! I was a survivor of 15 months of breastfeeding my son, was so very lucky to be able to do so for so long with him :)
Starting to feel my lower tummy pop out. Its very low- kinda like theres a balloon in there! Not hard or anything but its there. Will have to post my 6 week pic soon, to keep up with my belly diary :)

Hope everyone is well- love all the storys, so happy to be a part of such a great group!


----------



## sunkiss

i forgot what ur levels was the last time jewelz, but at ur stage i would say those numbers are pretty good, i remember last time pregnancy i believe my hcg was in the 1500 range at a lil over 5 weeks..is that about avg? not sure what it should be then but doc was happy with number...i know how frustrating it is though cause i feel it too, we just want to know that everything will be ok, i will pray tonight for all of us, just bought some white candles too, we are covered!!

oh my gosh c1403, 10 weeks? man i would be pulling my hair out literally!! that sucks hunny, why is it that they wait til 10 weeks? i could see maybe 8 but its nerve wrecking especially after a loss to have to wait that long...i guess if it is not a viable pregnancy not much they can do anyways but still just ease my mind and give me something here!!

hey u know what, i am bloody pissed that my fav mist and lotion from bath n body works is out of stock ha ha!!! the hormones had me going off today even at my hunny when he didnt answer the phone, went off on the pharmacy for not having my meds, went off on the sales girl for igging me and eating crackers...woosah i gotta get it together and get control cause i dont normally react that way!!

oh that is so good to hear that ur trying again krippy, are they treating ur thyroid now? ur ending will be happy too because u have that special little boy watching over mommy and he will make her wishes come true, u so deserve it!!


----------



## Krippy

Question for you ladies...At what dpo did you get your BFP? I am going crazy waiting. I know that I can wait until Sunday or Monday but I kind of don't want to. ;) When did you test and get a positive? I don't remember when I got pregnant with RJ what dpo I was when I got my positive...Driving myself insane symptom spotting and hoping and wishing!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Bree- what's next for me is more blood work on Friday to do one more check. 

Krippy- I got my BFP on the day I was supposed to start my cycle. 14dpo 

Sunkiss- man you're telling me. The hormones are enough to make anyone run and hide fro me. I'm gonna have to figure out how to deal... Lol I hope pregnancy doesn't make me mean. My hubby will wanna move out on me.
I think my levels are good to just rising slowly. They will get there. I'm not worried. As long as my levels are falling I'm a happy mama.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Well, despite not getting my appointment this morning, I did get great news! Since I was so upset I decided to go do another hcg check to make sure things are on schedule, and it's at 30,343! My last check was 10 days ago and it was at 2,086 so I used a doubling calculator and the doubling time was at 54 hours which is really really good! When your hcg is between 1,200 and 6,000 they want the doubling time to be between 72-96 hours, and above 6,000 the doubling time goes to 96+ so my doubling time is even faster than what they want it to be! I also got an email from my OB's nurse saying that due to my circumstances and my appointment being cancelled today, she scheduled an appointment with my OB for next Tuesday! So I *think* I'll be getting my sono then! Not positive, still waiting to hear back from her to see if that's what the appointment is for :thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes bree @ 7.5 weeks u will def be able to see ur lil bambino and hb, i know u cannot wait!!

i got my bfp 11dpo, although my chart says 12, i believe i ovulated day 20 oppose to 19, i would try n wait 2 more days, but hey i am a poas addict so i cannot talk :haha:

wooohooo MrsMcD123, those numbers are really great progression, at least that can put ur mind to rest a little, hopefully u get to have ur sono next tues also, that is my next sono date too :D


----------



## sunkiss

ok i was suppose to put this pic up when i got home and i almost didnt put it up because i got a call from the midwife i saw today that kinda upset me until i realized the dates are all wrong...

so she called and left a msg saying they wasnt able to see much on the sono and it is a very early pregancy, (this was fine because i knew this) then she went on to say that she sched me for another sono next week to see progression, (great this is what i want!!) then she said, i also want to repeat ur bloods to make sure the numbers are doubling (ok?) then this is the part that upset me so bad, she said if u have any bleeding please go straight to the er :growlmad:...emmm why in the blue hell would u ever leave a msg like that, seriously she knew of my lost and my worries, omg i was so upset and hysterical over it, then i remembered, omg they think i am 6weeks 3days, duh i know i ovulate late in my cycle because i chart, they predict that i should ovulate on day 14 when i ovulated on day 20 which puts me a whole 6 days, nearly a week later than i actually am!! this i already knew, i believe i am 5w 4 or 5days which should be totally normal to just see the sac n yolk, wooosahhhh, i am gonna call her n tell her how upsetting that msg was to me, i know she meant well but she could have left that last part out!! God and my angel is in total control!!

im ok now after i realized the error and back to happy again :happydance:
Here is my lil rainbow yolk :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 15


----------



## drsquid

sunkiss- hugs.. they are just trying to be careful. i am a radiologist. i read these studies. and what we say is... yolk sac seen without a fetal pole, likely early pregnancy but cant exclude blah blah blah, recommend follow up. since your dates are "off" thatd also make the study be read more equivocally. quite frankly there is no way to tell what is going to develop on a super super early scan like this. the sac looks nice and round and fits with your adjusted dates. and yay for a short interval followup so you can confirm the normal development


----------



## seaweed eater

:wave: Hi sunkiss junior!! :happydance: So exciting! I'm sorry about that message :hugs: I think your interpretation is absolutely right, they must think you are a week ahead. I'm glad you know enough about your cycle to understand what's going on!
MrsMcD, so thrilled to read about your numbers. Still hoping for twins for you!

I POAS again today...hopefully if all goes well it will be the last time before my scan! It somehow managed to be darker than last time (which I thought was about as dark as it would get) so I'm pleased with that!

How's everyone feeling? :hugs: I had to deal with my first attack of pregnancy questions at work today. I have this one colleague who tends to lack, hm, social finesse in general, and she wouldn't leave me alone :lol: I didn't lie outright, which I think I can get away with because in the past when asked whether I'm pregnant yet I've generally tried not to answer, too, so I have a precedent. Not sure it will make anyone less suspicious but at least it makes me feel better! Anyone else had to deal with that yet?

Other than that, I had a long day today and I'm feeling grateful that I got through it! Lots of downtime tomorrow to catch up on sleep and errands. My husband and I have started joking about how much I'm acting like a baby myself these days -- hungry, tired, fussy. I really feel a bit as though I'm being controlled from inside! :haha:

And, Bree, you made my day with what you said about all the breast growth being in the first three months :p I think I'm getting close to having grown a second cup size, and I was feeling rather scared of where this was headed...maybe there's hope!


----------



## seaweed eater

Also, Krippy, I got my first BFP at 10 DPO. Before that I got negatives at 8 and 9 -- knew it was a bad idea to test so early but I was so convinced that I was pregnant.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

So ive refered myself to a midwife, I should get either a call or email in 10 working days confirming my appointment....another long wait!!

Still feeling nausea, ive had some orange juice this morning (to help with my consitpation) and I'm convinced its going to repeat on me.

Whooooo sunkiss lovely pic. Shame about the message but you know your cycles better than they do.

6 weeks today finally  I feel like every thursday is a milestone, i POAS again and the line came up within linke 3 seconds, loving that!!!

Kripy - I got my BFP at roughly 16/17dpo and had negatives from 11-14dpo. Same with my chemical pregnancy.

My OH told his mum were pregnant again, she seemed pleased but said to him 'oh you should wait till 12 weeks' I was a bit peed to be honest as we only told her as she gets really pissed off if the last to know anything....and i didnt need to hear that i should wait, i know we should but just want to tell our nearest and dearest. I wont be keeping her posted much on whats happening.

MrsMcDee I dont know much about numebrs etc but seems they are going up quite fast...maybe twins I wonder.... 

Jewels try not to worry, it seems your dates are uncertain anyway, at least your being seen again soon.

Sunkiss...I know 10 weeks, its doing my head in, every day i get my diary out and tick the days off. I gues seeing as we have a national health system here they dont see any point in seeing you before 10 weeks unless you have had 3 or more losses. So frustrating though as I just want to see someone and make it all offiical.

I know how you feel about moods, I was feeling sick last night and OH came home and he said he was feeling sick too...So my reaction was you cant be sick, only I am sick, Its all about me...blah blah blah....we both saw the funny side to it though in the end.

Anyway I am soooooooo tired, cannot wait for the weekend so i can get some extra sleep.

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much drsquid for ur expertise, i totally usnderstand why she needs to warn me, i was just so upset behind the last part of the msg, i felt as though she could have been more tactful and spoke with me on the phone before telling me that..

i am so lost now, back to feeling crappy, this is why its no good to do early scans, i didnt have this issue last time, i should have lied about my lmp to solve this whole worry i will have to wait til next week now..i called the midwife back and explained to her i knew the dates were off because i ovulated either day 20 or 21 unlike the norm to ovulate on the 14th day so i am technically a week behind, she still went on to explain that as the health care provider she must explain to me what the odds are and everything could be fine but this could also be a missed miscarriage..i just wanted to crawl under a rock and die when she told me that, she said in the 5th week they should pick up a heartbeat...emmm the last pregnancy where they dated me at 5w 5days all they saw was a sac, no fetal pole, nothing but a sac, then when i went back at 7weeks there was my little embryo with a strong hb, i explained all that to her and she still went on to warn me...i am totally confused now, i shoulda never got this damm scan to begin with so early..i know i am no more than 5w6days at the most but maybe 5w5d, so i am assuming this development should be normal at this point...please tell me i am right so i can relax, my head is in a frenzy right now...sorry to bring u ladies down, just not feeling good now.


----------



## Crownjewelz

So awesome to have the first sono pic up in our thread!! Amazing! Congrats sunkiss. I would have been so upset with that message as well. Thank Gosh you know better and can tell them they are off with their dates. 
Just to ease your mind sunkiss I wouldn't worry about the scan. I'm pretty sure you are right about your dates and its well known that the heart beat starts in the 6th week. If you are 5w+5d then they will not be able to get a heart beat and your scan is very accurate to your timeline of when you ovulated. Don't stress yourself out and over think it to much. You are going to have another scan very soon so they will be able to tell something then. Just relax, breath and remember God is in control. He's still on the throne and will take good care of you and your lil rainbow.:hugs: 


Looking forward to hearing updates from you girls about your next appointment. Its so exciting to hear about everyone's developments. 
I slept a clean 9 hrs last night and still could barely peel myself off the sheets this morning. I am having to kick myself out of bed lately. I can't imagine how hard it's going to be later on. I tease my husband every morning when the alarm goes off and tell him "I quit." He laughs and says "yeah, me too." LOL 

No new symptoms as of late but I can report my :holly: are feeling very full and get more tender as the days go by. I am already pretty chesty (38D) without being pregnant so I am concerned with how big they really are going to get and how much they will make my back ache from weight. My best friend was a DD before she got pregnant and was in an F by the end. I'm a little worried here. LOL 

Kinda worried about a tooth that has been giving me a hassle for the last three days. I have invisalign braces on my teeth so they are always moving. So I'm not sure if that's the problem or if it's something else. I just had my teeth cleaned like 3 months ago and had x-rays so I know I don't have any cavities that I'm aware of. I go back to my dentist on the Feb 9th to get new braces so I'll ask him then. I'm just hoping it's not a cavity b/c I don't think they will take care of that while I'm pregnant. BOO! My dentist did tell me that when you are pregnant you teeth tend to move faster b/c your bones soften so that may be whats going on here.


----------



## c1403

Hi all

OMG today has been a long day... work was driving me up the wall, I had to step in and do EVERYTHING people are just so damm lazy... and to top it off i now have a cold/flu. I just feel so ill, headache, sore throat, achy, nausea and soooo tired. I came home and have had a nice bath and going to sleep it off soon once ive had some food...not ruined my appetite all I want to do is eat! 

Jewels being pregnant does affect your teeth somewhat as here in the UK we dont generally getxsz dental treatment on the nhs but when pregnant you get it for free up until baby is 1. I must admit I havent been for years but really should go and may do so now while its free lol 

How are the 6 week bumps looking, although techinally were all a bit different now as sunkiss is back a few days based on ovulation, jewels is back a week too....lol. Will need to do a list of estimated due dates  

I honestly thought when in the bath I had a more defined bump, not up top where the bloat is but further down above my pubic bone?? I think thats where it is lol it just felt more firm/round and not like fat lol

Anyway, still no email from my midwife unit so I bet they will take the full 10 working days to get back to me and then ill wait 2 weeks for booking and and another 2 for scan OMG its driving me crazy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz, I totally hear you, so far I've gone from a G cup to a GG to nearly an H and counting. Here is how I feel about it: :lol: :shock:

C, pregnancy is supposed to affect your teeth, I think it is supposed to make tooth decay more likely, I can't remember exactly why though? Maybe because the baby is taking calcium from you? Or because of hormones...probably both.

I don't have a bump at all yet, just bloat. I missed my bump photo at 6w, was way too tired that evening! Not much to see anyway. Can't wait to see the progression for those of you who are starting to show!

I seem to be feeling uncharacteristically :growlmad: this morning...particularly about the fact that I feel like I have to eat ALL THE TIME even when I don't really feel like eating, otherwise I get a stomachache! A friend suggested choosing snacks with more protein instead of simple carbs that are digested quickly...I've definitely been snacking mostly on cereal, oatmeal bars, and crackers so maybe that will help. But I need to go grocery shopping...and before that I want to take a nap...and before I take a nap I need to EAT so that my stomach doesn't implode! :brat:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow so I looked it up and yes it is true that pregnancy can effect your teeth greatly. You hit it right on the head when you said its b/c the baby sucks all of the calcium out of you. Its also b/c your bones soften during pregnancy which can cause teeth movement or cracking. So brush up ladies or go see your dentist. I go every 6 weeks so I'm good. LOL 

Oh the eating.... It's picking up for me recently. I feel like I'm always snacking on something. Of course its always something healthy and small so I don't feel to bad about it yet. I haven't gained anything yet either so I think I'm doing ok. However I did eat a McDonald's chicken biscuit for breakfast. I ate half of the biscuit part and all of the chicken. Too much bread for me. 

I wish I knew how to take naps. I would do it all the time. A nap for me is 4 hrs. LOL I cant just lay down and snooze for 30 mins to an hour. Makes me feel worse when I get up. I love to sleep and its my favorite hobby but napping is just not for me. We are so active I couldn't find the time to take a nap anyways. I work full time and tend to my husband and house when I get home, so my day is always very full. We are out being social a lot with friends, so who has the time? Oh how life is going to be so different come September. Yay!!! Looking forward to the change.

I'll post another belly pic sometime in the near future. I'm not showing in any kind of way, just massive fat and bloat! LOL Pic to come...


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> thank u so much drsquid for ur expertise, i totally usnderstand why she needs to warn me, i was just so upset behind the last part of the msg, i felt as though she could have been more tactful and spoke with me on the phone before telling me that..
> 
> i am so lost now, back to feeling crappy, this is why its no good to do early scans, i didnt have this issue last time, i should have lied about my lmp to solve this whole worry i will have to wait til next week now..i called the midwife back and explained to her i knew the dates were off because i ovulated either day 20 or 21 unlike the norm to ovulate on the 14th day so i am technically a week behind, she still went on to explain that as the health care provider she must explain to me what the odds are and everything could be fine but this could also be a missed miscarriage..i just wanted to crawl under a rock and die when she told me that, she said in the 5th week they should pick up a heartbeat...emmm the last pregnancy where they dated me at 5w 5days all they saw was a sac, no fetal pole, nothing but a sac, then when i went back at 7weeks there was my little embryo with a strong hb, i explained all that to her and she still went on to warn me...i am totally confused now, i shoulda never got this damm scan to begin with so early..i know i am no more than 5w6days at the most but maybe 5w5d, so i am assuming this development should be normal at this point...please tell me i am right so i can relax, my head is in a frenzy right now...sorry to bring u ladies down, just not feeling good now.

I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about, especially with your last experience. I'm sure they just have to explain that to cover their butts. Have they checked your hsg levels? When will your next scan be? The fact that your sac was round and there was definitely something in there is a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Jewelz, I totally hear you, so far I've gone from a G cup to a GG to nearly an H and counting. Here is how I feel about it: :lol: :shock:
> 
> C, pregnancy is supposed to affect your teeth, I think it is supposed to make tooth decay more likely, I can't remember exactly why though? Maybe because the baby is taking calcium from you? Or because of hormones...probably both.
> 
> I don't have a bump at all yet, just bloat. I missed my bump photo at 6w, was way too tired that evening! Not much to see anyway. Can't wait to see the progression for those of you who are starting to show!
> 
> I seem to be feeling uncharacteristically :growlmad: this morning...particularly about the fact that I feel like I have to eat ALL THE TIME even when I don't really feel like eating, otherwise I get a stomachache! A friend suggested choosing snacks with more protein instead of simple carbs that are digested quickly...I've definitely been snacking mostly on cereal, oatmeal bars, and crackers so maybe that will help. But I need to go grocery shopping...and before that I want to take a nap...and before I take a nap I need to EAT so that my stomach doesn't implode! :brat:

At 6 weeks, your uterus is only about the size of a plum so I'm sure all any of us are feeling is the horrible bloat :winkwink: I'm the same as you when it comes to snacking, I get sooooo sick if I don't eat, I get horrible hot flashes, feel so sick to my stomach, it's especially bad when I first wake up until I can force myself to eat something. 

So far I don't think my BBs have grown at all which is fine by me, I'm a 38DD so I'm not particularly looking forward to them growing. Plus my chest has been SOOOO broken out with acne I wouldn't want anything else drawing more attention to them. The acne is so embarrassing! :shy:

So I'm pretty sure that I'll be getting my first sono next Tuesday :happydance: I'll be 6 weeks 6 days so there should be a heartbeat! I implanted really early too so that might even but my due date up by a couple days or so \\:D/


----------



## sunkiss

thanks hun, i guess i am worrying for nothing, i did some research online and seen others at my stage have the exact same development so that put my mind at ease again for the moment...man the hormones are kicking in lol!!

on the upside, my boobs are getting heavy and nips have been sore now for 3 whole days :D


----------



## BreeLeeC

c1403 said:


> Hi all
> 
> OMG today has been a long day... work was driving me up the wall, I had to step in and do EVERYTHING people are just so damm lazy... and to top it off i now have a cold/flu. I just feel so ill, headache, sore throat, achy, nausea and soooo tired. I came home and have had a nice bath and going to sleep it off soon once ive had some food...not ruined my appetite all I want to do is eat!
> 
> Jewels being pregnant does affect your teeth somewhat as here in the UK we dont generally getxsz dental treatment on the nhs but when pregnant you get it for free up until baby is 1. I must admit I havent been for years but really should go and may do so now while its free lol
> 
> How are the 6 week bumps looking, although techinally were all a bit different now as sunkiss is back a few days based on ovulation, jewels is back a week too....lol. Will need to do a list of estimated due dates
> 
> I honestly thought when in the bath I had a more defined bump, not up top where the bloat is but further down above my pubic bone?? I think thats where it is lol it just felt more firm/round and not like fat lol
> 
> Anyway, still no email from my midwife unit so I bet they will take the full 10 working days to get back to me and then ill wait 2 weeks for booking and and another 2 for scan OMG its driving me crazy
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have the exact same little bump, right above my pubic bone... I called my sister in law yesterday to ask her how quickly she popped out with her second and she said about 9 weeks. She is a tab bit heavier then me so we just figured i'm generally smaller so it would be normal for me to pop out. Its really noticable to me if I have to pee!! Or after i've eaten... 
I was soo shocked by it yesterday, I just knew something was different! I was getting my hair did yesterday and my appt was about three hours and I hadn't touched my tummy at all that entire time and when I felt it after I got home it almost alarmed me and the little bump :)
So long story short- I don't believe its our utuerus's yet cause that you will be sure of when it does come about the pubic bone, there is not questioning it!! But something is moving upwards and creating a baby bump!! Pretty fun.
I will post my 6 weeks pic sometime soon!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies I am sad to report that I started spotting last night and am now full on bleeding as of this morning. I'm on my way to my Dr this morning at 8. I will update when i know more. I'm so upset and sad right now.


----------



## sunkiss

oh no jewelz, i am praying for u right now, God please keep jewelz and her little bean safe, I beg you in Jesus name Amen!! it may be just old blood and everything will be okay, i am here hunny :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm here at the Dr now and they did an ultrasound. Still no sac but the lining of my uterus is actually thicker now then it was a week ago. It's an inch thick so she said that's a great sign. Not sure why there is still no sac. :shrug: I'll update after I see the Dr.I got my bloodwork and they sent it off stat. Not sure what is going on but it's good news so far.


----------



## Krippy

Thinking and praying for you Crownjewelz! Sending all positive and loving vibes your way!


----------



## Crownjewelz

My bleeding has kinda stopped. I feel like I'm on my period right now. I'm feeling bloated and crampy. 
My Dr is concerned that I still don't have a sac yet. Right now it's being treated as early pregnancy. I'll know more on Monday when I get my levels back. I'm feeling very confused and worried right now.


----------



## sunkiss

i have to keep telling myself that God is in control because i worry too and i am praying for everything to work in ur favor hunny...i did read that they start seeing the sac at 5 weeks sometimes earlier but every development is different so i think they are telling u right that it is a very early pregnancy, i just think these early scans cause so much worry when everything could be perfectly fine, i totally understand why they hold off in other countries, so happy the bleeding stopped, that is a really good sign, God is good and He will pull us through, selfless prayers in numbers is a powerful thing :hugs:!!


----------



## shantehend

I'm sorry to hear that Jewelz. I'm praying for you.


----------



## c1403

Oh Jewelz hun I am really thinking of you. At least the Dr is keeping an eye on you....I really really hope all goes ok.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you Jewelz...glad to hear about your uterine lining, and crossing everything that it's just early and you'll see that sac soon. Lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm so sorry Jewels, hopefully they'll give you a definite answer on Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I started bleeding heavy again this morning. :cry: I'm pretty sure I know my answer they will tell me on Monday about my levels. I'm pretty much counting myself out at this point. I have no symptoms anymore besides anxiety now. My heart is broken and I'm not sure I really want to try again after this. It just hurts to much. I can't handle the heartbreak. I'm pretty sure this is what they call a chemical pregnancy since they can't find a sac. I bet my egg got fertilized but never implanted and that's why the sac never formed. It only makes since that I didn't even make it 20 days and I started bleeding. 

Good luck to all of you ladies and I truly hope you get your rainbows. I'll still be checking on all of you ladies every now and then. Being on here is too hard right now so I think im going to take a break for a while. Love you all and lots of hugs. It's been a joy getting to know you all.


----------



## sunkiss

oh jewelz my heart is breaking for u hunny :cry:, i cant even find the words right now but i dont want u to give up hope or ur faith, we are fighters and its not over yet!! keep praying hunny, for the strentgh, i know how hard that is right now, i am here for u and i wont stop praying :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz I'm so so sorry :hugs: I can totally imagine not feeling sure you want to try again, but maybe there is something that can be done. You deserve to hold a little one soon and I believe it can happen for you. But the important thing is to take care of yourself now. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Oh Jewelz hunny, i feel for you so much. Please take care of yourself and one day I hope you get to have a baby in your arms...things are so cruel to the good people.

Lots of love going your way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Jewelz. My heart is aching and breaking for you! I hope you come back to us with faith and hope that one day you will hold your rainbow baby in your arms! Sending you lots of love and virtual hugs!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh Jewelz, I'm so sorry sweetie :(


----------



## AnxiousRay

I have been going through a whirlwind of events since the last time I posted. However on Thursday evening I began to have the worse back pains and since then I began to miscarry. :( I am devastated, depressed, angry, fearful and way too much to begin to put in to words. I never imagined this happening to me but something in my heart from the time I read that positive my heart was not as happy, my mind was not as settled and my soul did not feel what I felt with my first pregnancy, kind of like a feeling of dread and fear. I wish all you girls the best of luck and prayers with you all! I am not trying anymore for a long time. I can feel myself on the break and I don't think I could handle this situation if it were to occur again :( Prayers with you all and H&H pregnancy ladies...


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Oh AnxiousRay, I'm so so sorry to hear that. Please take care.


----------



## shantehend

:hugs: to Jewelz and AnxiousRay. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## sunkiss

oh no AnxiousRay, i am so sorry hunny :cry: i was wondering how u was doing, very very sorry to hear this, breaks my heart, wish i could :hugs: u and jewelz right now but please keep ur faith hunny and when u are ready u will be blessed again, take ur time and heal and build urself back up, i will pray for u, i am here always :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

my heart is so broken for jewelz n anxiousray, i feel so silly now to have had my rant about my sono when jewelz may be losing her bean and anxiousray already did..really makes u appreciate the little things even more...i will try to stay positive from here on out no matter what and not complain about things that dont matter or make sense!!


----------



## mummygabby

Crownjewelz said:


> I started bleeding heavy again this morning. :cry: I'm pretty sure I know my answer they will tell me on Monday about my levels. I'm pretty much counting myself out at this point. I have no symptoms anymore besides anxiety now. My heart is broken and I'm not sure I really want to try again after this. It just hurts to much. I can't handle the heartbreak. I'm pretty sure this is what they call a chemical pregnancy since they can't find a sac. I bet my egg got fertilized but never implanted and that's why the sac never formed. It only makes since that I didn't even make it 20 days and I started bleeding.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies and I truly hope you get your rainbows. I'll still be checking on all of you ladies every now and then. Being on here is too hard right now so I think im going to take a break for a while. Love you all and lots of hugs. It's been a joy getting to know you all.

Feeling for you havn't been on here for a few weeks as i too i been having a scare still not sure what is happening im back to EPC on Friday hav been told Sac is irregular shape and i too hav had staining so i hav just stayed off here til i know whats going on u r in my thoughts and prayers it is so hard my other half has also said he doesn't know if he can put me through this again its the worrying and not knowing :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies. I know these past several days have brought a lot of bad news for this thread, but I wanted to see how everyone is holding up. I know we have one scan scheduled for today, and I have mine scheduled for tomorrow and I think there is another one in our group scheduled for tomorrow. As for me, I've been feeling incredibly weak and tired, feeling extremely nervous but otherwise I'm holding up okay. How have you all been?


----------



## shantehend

I too hope everyone is doing well. I'm more tired today than usual. And I have been salivating a whole lot for the past week (sorry TMI). Other than that, no real problems. Thank God. I'm still hoping the MS stays away. My nips are tingling today, haven't experienced that in over a week. So my only symptoms are tiredness, tingling nips, and a juicy mouth. LOL.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies,
my symptoms still come and go, sometimes headaches, all the time fatigue and now my right nipple is killing me, ha ha i asked for it right, yep the boobs are starting like clockwork, i know by week 8 i will cry when its time to take off my bra but that makes me happy to know things are working...i go for my 2nd sono 2moro and cant wait, i am feeling much better about things now and feel i will be able to hear the hb tomoro, really looking forward to that..i will let u ladies know how the sono went as soon as i get back in :D

hey mummygabby, sorry to hear u been having a rough time hun, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:

still praying for u jewelz, u are in my thoughts today :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Thinking of all my ladies on here at the moment going through a difficult time....you have been in my thoughts all weekend

I am ok, symtoms are sickness/nasusea, tingly BBs and severe tiredness. Had some cramping last night and was panicing...turned out I just needed the loo again!

Best of luck to all the ladies with scans this week...I still have 5ish weeks to wait :-( xxxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> hiya ladies,
> my symptoms still come and go, sometimes headaches, all the time fatigue and now my right nipple is killing me, ha ha i asked for it right, yep the boobs are starting like clockwork, i know by week 8 i will cry when its time to take off my bra but that makes me happy to know things are working...i go for my 2nd sono 2moro and cant wait, i am feeling much better about things now and feel i will be able to hear the hb tomoro, really looking forward to that..i will let u ladies know how the sono went as soon as i get back in :D
> 
> hey mummygabby, sorry to hear u been having a rough time hun, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> still praying for u jewelz, u are in my thoughts today :hugs:

Oooh, what time is your scan? I go in for mine at 1:30, and I know seaweed eater is going in tomorrow for hers as well. Hopefully we will all have good news and nice pictures to share :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Soooo nervous for my appointment today (3:30 Pacific time...so...very late for those of you in the UK :)), but fingers crossed everything will be all right.

I've been struggling a lot with food and energy level. Still learning how to deal with that. Hoping the doctor will have some advice for me today, or maybe even run some tests.
Also wondering when I'm going to start vomiting...I've been having nausea for a while but in the past two days I also seem to have started gagging. :sick: Nothing has actually come up yet (I'm sorry, that's disgusting) but I'm afraid it will start soon.

Seeing a little heartbeat today will make it all worthwhile...eeeeekk!!

How many of you have told people at work yet? I think if everything looks ok later today, I'm going to tell my manager tomorrow. I just feel like I owe him an explanation for why things have been so slow. And I like him and think he'd keep it a secret. I wasn't planning to tell him before 12 weeks because we're not really friends, but I think he deserves to know what's going on.


----------



## sunkiss

mines is at 2pm est time tomoro :happydance: yay i bet we will have great pics and heart beats :D

oh cant wait to see that pic seaweed, u are gonna be just fine, i know i am a nervous wreck too myself, just cant wait to get the great news!! positive vibes :D

i only told my boss at work so she would know why i need to be out at times, i am afraid to say anything to everyone else so soon this time so i will hold off as long as i can.


----------



## drsquid

My left nipple has started itching. Had to apologize to my friend last night for my inappropriate scritching in public. Hadn't heard that symptom before so makes me
Wonder how it could just be in my head but... Holding out on testing again after yesterday's day 11 :bfn:


----------



## seaweed eater

So, false alarm :lol: :dohh: no scan today, just an informational appointment. I'm disappointed, of course, but at least when I do have a scan (next Wednesday) I'll feel more confident that it won't be too early for a heartbeat.
Can't wait to hear from those with scans tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Been out of town for a couple days and have come back to sooo much bad news. Heart breaking....
I really hoped that our group would steer clear of heartbreak- 
On a happier note, looks like we will be seeing some scan pictures tomorrow and some confirmed heartbeats.
My ultrasound is on wednesday at 10:30 am pacific time!!!! Very excited and nervous at the same time..

Hope Jewels is ok.... feeling so much sadness for her right now.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Happy to be celebrating WEEK 7!!!
Feels so great to be able to say i'm 7 weeks pregnant.
Now sticky bean stories for the next couple days and some beating little hearts :)


----------



## sunkiss

awww seaweed, i was looking forward to that scan pic and story too but u r so right, the further along the better for a great scan n hb :D

keep it crossed for u drsquid, 11dpo is early so u still have a very good chance hunny!!

hiya bree, welcome back and happy 7th week :happydance: yay u have a scan coming this week too, this is the week for heartbeats :D

jewelz is a champion, i have been keeping in touch with her through email and she is handling it very well and has great plans for the future, great thing is she doesnt have an issue with conceiving so it will definitely happen for her again, i can imagine how hard it is for her to be here so i will give her a few days n check in on her.


----------



## drsquid

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm now thinking either test weds am or wait til the weekend when I'd be late. Working thurs and Friday and don't wanna deal with that with work.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hi ladies. Well I had a day from hell. I am on my way home from the hospital this evening after having emergency surgery. Come to find out I had an ectopic after all. Started getting bad pain this morning. Went to the ER and they admitted me immediately. Had surgery around 4:30 and was released at 9:15pm. They did a D&C and a lapendectomy. They were able to save my tube thank God. I'm full of some crazy good drugs and doing ok. That was probably the most painful thing I've ever been through. I havent cried out of pain since childhood but today I did. Sucked. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. You're the greatest. Much hugs and love to you all.


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, thanks for the update!! We have been worried sick about you. Sorry to hear of the circumstances. But I am glad you are well and they caught it in time. Ectopics can be life-threatening. Praying for a nice, speedy recovery for you. God bless you and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz i am so sorry hunny :hugs:, that makes sense now why they never saw a sac and with the pain u were having, thank God they saved ur tube!!! i cant imagine how much trama and pain u have been in these past couple of days and u still come back to update us, that shows so much strength, i dont know why these things happen to such good ppl but we know God has his purpose and will make sense later, i know the day u hold ur baby in ur arms u will look back at all of this at stepping stones to ur happiness and then it will all make sense...i admire ur strentgh <3


----------



## Krippy

Crownjewelz said:


> Hi ladies. Well I had a day from hell. I am on my way home from the hospital this evening after having emergency surgery. Come to find out I had an ectopic after all. Started getting bad pain this morning. Went to the ER and they admitted me immediately. Had surgery around 4:30 and was released at 9:15pm. They did a D&C and a lapendectomy. They were able to save my tube thank God. I'm full of some crazy good drugs and doing ok. That was probably the most painful thing I've ever been through. I havent cried out of pain since childhood but today I did. Sucked. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. You're the greatest. Much hugs and love to you all.

Thank goodness you are safe and healthy! I am so sorry for your loss but I am so happy you are ok! Thinking of you lots!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update Jewelz. I'm so sorry about all you have been through this week but so glad to hear you are ok. :hugs: :hugs: We're all thinking of you.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Hi ladies. Well I had a day from hell. I am on my way home from the hospital this evening after having emergency surgery. Come to find out I had an ectopic after all. Started getting bad pain this morning. Went to the ER and they admitted me immediately. Had surgery around 4:30 and was released at 9:15pm. They did a D&C and a lapendectomy. They were able to save my tube thank God. I'm full of some crazy good drugs and doing ok. That was probably the most painful thing I've ever been through. I havent cried out of pain since childhood but today I did. Sucked. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. You're the greatest. Much hugs and love to you all.

OMG Jewelz!!! What an ordeal! :nope: I'm so glad they were able to get it in time and save the tube. I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. Glad they have you full of the good stuff to keep you okay right now. :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good morning ladies!! Feeling much better this morning. Woke up extremely sore but blessed to be healthy and ok today. I went from taking a ton of pills to taking a ton of pain pills. Lol My arms look like my husband beat me from all the IV bruising. Lol he has been the sweetest most supportive guy. He stayed home with me today to take care of me. I don't go back to work till Friday. My boss is being very supportive and understanding. Feeling lucky this morning.


----------



## sunkiss

there is my champion!!! God is already working on u and the healing process has begun, had u on my mind this morning, u have the best support right there @ home, glad to see u are already feeling better <3 :hugs:

ladies i am literally falling asleep at my desk and its only 10:50 :haha:, fatigue is at full force today and cant have any caffeine, happy to have some symptoms though :D


----------



## Leese

I just read the first 30 odd pages of this thread (killing time at work lol)

It had so many BFP's success stories i just had to post in it because i feel it might be a lucky thread!!

Only 4DPO just now so hope to be joining you all in the BFP club soon!

Congrats to all of you with BFP's and good luck to those still waiting on the gorgeous pink line! fingers crossed ladies!! xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u Leese, best of luck to u hunny, please update us on that :bfp: :dust: to u!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ladies I'm so scared for my appointment today, I can't stop crying.. I broke down last night and cried then threw up a few times from the anxiety of this all... Now this morning I've been crying and had to fight back the vomit.. I'm so scared I can't handle it, I don't know how I'm going to handle sitting in the waiting room at the doctor and not crying my eyes out. Ugh :cry:


----------



## BreeLeeC

MrsMcD123 said:


> Ladies I'm so scared for my appointment today, I can't stop crying.. I broke down last night and cried then threw up a few times from the anxiety of this all... Now this morning I've been crying and had to fight back the vomit.. I'm so scared I can't handle it, I don't know how I'm going to handle sitting in the waiting room at the doctor and not crying my eyes out. Ugh :cry:


Think positive- everything will be ok!!! No sense in stressing out too much until you have someting worth panicing about!!
You haven't had any cramping or bleeding, that is the most common symptom of a MC. I know you've had MMC's but lets just go with the common things we know and hope for the best!
Later today you will be feeling 100% better!


----------



## sunkiss

you know what my doc told me that kinda helped me, she said although u had a recent loss, each pregnancy is different and u have to treat it as such, she said enjoy each day of your pregnancy so u have no regrets and it was the best non clinical advice she could have gave me...u are gonna be just fine hunny, cant wait to get ur great news later, im so nervous but something deep inside is telling me this time everything is going to work out, hold on to that hun :D

im off to see the wizard :happydance: positive vibes all the way!!


----------



## sunkiss

im so happy to report that i have officially heard my rainbow's heart beat :yipee:

i feel so relieved now that i heard that beautiful hb and i am measuring right on time with my ovulation, things are looking good, im feeling so blessed for this second chance, its like nothing else in the world matters except for my rainbow, thank u God for this blessing and the most incredible man ever :happydance:

cant wait to hear all the hb updates this week!! i will download the new sono pic in a lil bit :cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

sunkiss said:


> im so happy to report that i have officially heard my rainbow's heart beat :yipee:
> 
> i feel so relieved now that i heard that beautiful hb and i am measuring right on time with my ovulation, things are looking good, im feeling so blessed for this second chance, its like nothing else in the world matters except for my rainbow, thank u God for this blessing and the most incredible man ever :happydance:
> 
> cant wait to hear all the hb updates this week!! i will download the new sono pic in a lil bit :cloud9:

Congrats Sunkiss! That is just the most amazing sound in the world isn't it! I am actually in tears right now imagining it! I am so happy for you! :)

I am still waiting for AF to arrive. She will be officially 3 days late tomorrow. Did 2 tests yesterday and got 2 very faint but very pink lines right before the 10 minute mark...evap or what? Not sure! Should I test again tomorrow or wait until Thursday? Do y'all think that it is enough time for my hcg to build? Not sure what to do! Need advice! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

More good news!! We have a heartbeat!!!!!! We didn't get to hear it yet, but we definitely saw it! I'm measuring exactly 6w5d which is right on the dot according to my LMP. I was such a mess at my appointment, my blood pressure was sky high and my heart rate was 139bmp. They had to do the tests over again after my ultrasound and both blood pressure and heart rate were back to normal. I immediately began to cry in fear as we started the ultrasound and let him know I didn't want to look unless there was something to see, and right away it popped up! I was crying so hard from happiness that the screen kept jumping around but I was able to calm myself down enough to see the little heart beating away :cloud9: My next appointment is for Feb. 28th so by then I'm thinking we should be able to hear it :happydance: My husband left work early today so he was able to be there with me for the ultrasound, and my mom too but we brought her in after so she could see the screen and everything. As soon as I got home I scanned our picture. https://i.imgur.com/QiCwV.jpg


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123 said:


> More good news!! We have a heartbeat!!!!!! We didn't get to hear it yet, but we definitely saw it! I'm measuring exactly 6w5d which is right on the dot according to my LMP. I was such a mess at my appointment, my blood pressure was sky high and my heart rate was 139bmp. They had to do the tests over again after my ultrasound and both blood pressure and heart rate were back to normal. I immediately began to cry in fear as we started the ultrasound and let him know I didn't want to look unless there was something to see, and right away it popped up! I was crying so hard from happiness that the screen kept jumping around but I was able to calm myself down enough to see the little heart beating away :cloud9: My next appointment is for Feb. 28th so by then I'm thinking we should be able to hear it :happydance: My husband left work early today so he was able to be there with me for the ultrasound, and my mom too but we brought her in after so she could see the screen and everything. As soon as I got home I scanned our picture. https://imgur.com/QiCwV

More great news! I am so ecstatic for all of you! It will get easier and easier each time you go...have faith in your rainbow baby! What a beautiful picture!

I hope all these hormones I am experiencing are pregnancy hormones! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Congrats Sunkiss! That is just the most amazing sound in the world isn't it! I am actually in tears right now imagining it! I am so happy for you! :)
> 
> I am still waiting for AF to arrive. She will be officially 3 days late tomorrow. Did 2 tests yesterday and got 2 very faint but very pink lines right before the 10 minute mark...evap or what? Not sure! Should I test again tomorrow or wait until Thursday? Do y'all think that it is enough time for my hcg to build? Not sure what to do! Need advice! :)

AF late, two faint lines w/ color, sounds like BFP to me!!! If you aren't convinced, I'd say go run out and test again today! Just try to hold in your pee as long as you can. Then post pictures!!!!! I'll line spot for ya :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

awww MrsMcD123, what a beautiful site wooohoooo :happydance:!!! so happy everything worked out, i just knew it would, now u can breathe a sigh of relief and relax (as hard as it is).

oh krippy wowzwers that is fantastic news wooohooo, oh please let me see the test lol, i have issues i know :haha: oh dont come on here teasing us, test now test now and then let me see hee hee!! ur late and u got faint pink lines, really good signs, i say test now!!! got everything in this world crossed for u, u so deserve this hunny!! biting nails waiting for this update :D


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunkiss! That is just the most amazing sound in the world isn't it! I am actually in tears right now imagining it! I am so happy for you! :)
> 
> I am still waiting for AF to arrive. She will be officially 3 days late tomorrow. Did 2 tests yesterday and got 2 very faint but very pink lines right before the 10 minute mark...evap or what? Not sure! Should I test again tomorrow or wait until Thursday? Do y'all think that it is enough time for my hcg to build? Not sure what to do! Need advice! :)
> 
> AF late, two faint lines w/ color, sounds like BFP to me!!! If you aren't convinced, I'd say go run out and test again today! Just try to hold in your pee as long as you can. Then post pictures!!!!! I'll line spot for ya :happydance:Click to expand...

see we are all poas addicts :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Makes me feel so much better that you are all addicts like me! I am going to wait until tomorrow morning to make sure AF is really late and then test! I will figure out how to post tonight so that I will be prepared for tomorrow! I can't wait...but I only have one test so I want to be sure! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> awww MrsMcD123, what a beautiful site wooohoooo :happydance:!!! so happy everything worked out, i just knew it would, now u can breathe a sigh of relief and relax (as hard as it is).

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::flower:



> oh krippy wowzwers that is fantastic news wooohooo, oh please let me see the test lol, i have issues i know :haha: oh dont come on here teasing us, test now test now and then let me see hee hee!! ur late and u got faint pink lines, really good signs, i say test now!!! got everything in this world crossed for u, u so deserve this hunny!! biting nails waiting for this update :D

YES!!! TEST! TEST! TEST!!!


----------



## sunkiss

oh i cant wait krippy, u already have a bfp gurl, u just gonna finalize it, cant wait for u to join us, the ironic thing is, we both gave birth to our angels in sep and will give new life in sep again, this time the endings will be joyous, u will just be a few weeks behind us so we would all still be pretty close in dates :D


----------



## Krippy

sunkiss said:


> oh i cant wait krippy, u already have a bfp gurl, u just gonna finalize it, cant wait for u to join us, the ironic thing is, we both gave birth to our angels in sep and will give new life in sep again, this time the endings will be joyous, u will just be a few weeks behind us so we would all still be pretty close in dates :D

I hope it is a BFP...I am so scared that they were evap lines. They only showed up right before the 10 minute time limit but they are definitely pink...I thought evaps were grey or colourless. Idk...I am just hoping to confirm either way tomorrow. 2 days should enough for hcg to build up if I am preggo right?


----------



## sunkiss

yes absolutely, i heard the hcg doubles every 48 hrs...well u are probably still very early so that may be why it took a while to get the line to show, as long as its in the time limit and had color it should count. was it a pink dye test? they say blue dyes like to give evaps..what kinda test did u use?


----------



## Krippy

It was a first response pink dye test. If it was 2 evaps from 2 different boxes that would be so cruel...I am going to buy a digi tonight and try it. If I am preggo I must have ovulated or implanted late! 

I can't resist! Will keep you all updated! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yay!! Can't wait to see it Krippy! :)


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes!!! now i have to wait up until u update :haha: hurry my eyeballs are crashing lol!!


----------



## Krippy

I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I will join you girls soon! :)


----------



## drsquid

krippy= that is prety much the only reason i am glad i got af... no more wasted tests


----------



## Krippy

drsquid said:


> krippy= that is prety much the only reason i am glad i got af... no more wasted tests

I hear ya...no more tests! Unless I don't get the dreaded AF by Sunday then I am not sure what I will do! Uggghhh!


----------



## drsquid

nothing like chatting with the re after a few... im not preggo drinks..


----------



## BreeLeeC

YAY for two sticky baby beans!!! SO glad to see that both of you had positive appts with great news!
My turn tomorrow- the nerves are getting me a little bit but I think I can be distracted enough with my kids that the time will fly by.
My mum is coming up to go with me- have some support while my hubby is out of country :)
Now to try and drink a litre of water before 930 am. That will be the test, I DO not like drinking water lol. And have been fairly quesy till about 11am. Oh well its all for a good cause.
Can't wait for 10:30 tomorrow :)


----------



## sunkiss

Krippy said:


> I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I will join you girls soon! :)

aww krippy, i think the digis are not sensitive though and frer do have more sensitivity, hoping in a few days u double up and will get that :bfp: i know those dreaded words u are not out til the witch shows!! seems weird to have 2 frer evaps, i wouldnt count myself out just yet if i were u..gonna pray on this one :hugs:

sorry to hear ur out for this cycle drsquid :hugs: you live to fight another mth!! i tried SMEP and preseed my 2nd mth after my loss, dont know if it helped it along because i didnt use these methods the 1st time but i think its worth a shot if u havent tried it before :D


----------



## drsquid

sunkiss- thanks.. im single though so.... no preseed or smep... just iui


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yeah Krippy the digis are less sensitive so I definitely wouldn't count yourself out yet! I totally understand about not wanting to waste any more money on tests, after a couple months of trying I bought like 25 cheap tests strips on Amazon, it's only like 5 bucks for 25. But I really don't think you'd get two evaps and a late AF, I still have hope for you! Fx'd!! Are you temping?


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123 said:


> Yeah Krippy the digis are less sensitive so I definitely wouldn't count yourself out yet! I totally understand about not wanting to waste any more money on tests, after a couple months of trying I bought like 25 cheap tests strips on Amazon, it's only like 5 bucks for 25. But I really don't think you'd get two evaps and a late AF, I still have hope for you! Fx'd!! Are you temping?

Nope not temping...This was our first month TTC after RJ was born so we were trying to be relaxed about it. Hahahaha! I am not sure but I can say I am not relaxed at all. lol.

Hopefully AF will come soon and we can move on the next month. I really don't have clue what is going on with me! :) I will keep you all updated! Thank you for your support and prayers! All of you...I really appreciate it!


----------



## sunkiss

oh nice drsquid, im not too familiar with the procedure but have heard great things, how long have u been trying?

krippy i have to say my first cycle after the loss was all over the place and so not normal, my af was for like 3 days and so light, it wasnt my normal flow, then after i ovulated i spotted from 2dpo right up until the next af, the 2nd cycle i was right on target and my hormones was back to normal, i even started to feel back to myself again, my doc said this is all normal because of what our bodies have been through sometimes it takes a cycle or 2...i still feel like u have a good chance this cycle so we shall see and if not, make a new plan for next mth so u do not miss that egg :D


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Sunkiss! I really appreciate the support. I know that it could be my body going out of whack I just thought for sure I was back on track. Not giving up hope though! Love you gals!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hi ladies!! I miss all of my ladies. I can report that I am feeling much better this morning. I'm not as sore this morning and I think my swelling is going down a bit. I have 4 cuts in my abdomen, 2 in my belly button, 1 in my hair line and 1 to the left and a bit higher than my pelvic bone. It's been difficult to urinate over the last few days but I am finally able to relax my muscles enough to go with ease. So Yay I'm making progress. 

I am so happy for you ladies who have seen heartbeats and pics of your LO's. Keep fighting the good fight ladies and I'll still be checking in on you. Miss you ladies. HUGS


----------



## Leese

Ladies - those of you who have just had their BFP's do you remember what your CM was like during the TWW??

xx


----------



## Krippy

So glad that you are feeling better Jewelz! You are one of the bravest and most positive people I think I know. Big hugs and positive healing vibes being sent your way! 

My AF is still MIA! Still not here and I have been cervix checking lately and I can't even find the little *******! I will not take another test until Saturday if AF is not here...just starting to worry me a bit. Maybe that first 28 day cycle I was on was just a teaser and my body is really not back to normal. I guess we will see!


----------



## shantehend

Well ladies, it looks like hyperemesis is setting in for me. :cry: I am going to be MIA for a while, most likely due to frequent hospitalization. But I wish all of you the best of luck. And if you have time, look up hyperemesis so you can know what I'm going through. If you can remember, please say a daily prayer for me. It's so hard to go through this. Hopefully, if all goes well, I will see you all in the 2nd trimester thread. Take care of yourselves. Goodbye for now.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yikes, I'm so sorry to hear that, shantehend. :hugs: I'm having a hard enough time dealing with a fairly normal amount of ms, can't imagine what you must be going through. Take care!


----------



## sunkiss

Krippy said:


> So glad that you are feeling better Jewelz! You are one of the bravest and most positive people I think I know. Big hugs and positive healing vibes being sent your way!
> 
> My AF is still MIA! Still not here and I have been cervix checking lately and I can't even find the little *******! I will not take another test until Saturday if AF is not here...just starting to worry me a bit. Maybe that first 28 day cycle I was on was just a teaser and my body is really not back to normal. I guess we will see!

maybe because she is taking a break for 9mths :winkwink:


----------



## sunkiss

Leese said:


> Ladies - those of you who have just had their BFP's do you remember what your CM was like during the TWW??
> 
> xx

i remember right after ovulation i had a really thick cream like cm for 2 days, i read that is the way it appears as it is drying up, then after that is was mostly creamy like everyday.


----------



## Krippy

sunkiss said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> So glad that you are feeling better Jewelz! You are one of the bravest and most positive people I think I know. Big hugs and positive healing vibes being sent your way!
> 
> My AF is still MIA! Still not here and I have been cervix checking lately and I can't even find the little *******! I will not take another test until Saturday if AF is not here...just starting to worry me a bit. Maybe that first 28 day cycle I was on was just a teaser and my body is really not back to normal. I guess we will see!
> 
> maybe because she is taking a break for 9mths :winkwink:Click to expand...

Maybe...who knows! I have given up on testing until Monday at least and if there is still nothing I will call the Dr. I see an endocrinologist on February 1st for some results so maybe my thyroid is out of whack and causing my AF to do the same! Hate being in limbo but it is what it is! :) Keeping my head up!


----------



## Krippy

shantehend said:


> Well ladies, it looks like hyperemesis is setting in for me. :cry: I am going to be MIA for a while, most likely due to frequent hospitalization. But I wish all of you the best of luck. And if you have time, look up hyperemesis so you can know what I'm going through. If you can remember, please say a daily prayer for me. It's so hard to go through this. Hopefully, if all goes well, I will see you all in the 2nd trimester thread. Take care of yourselves. Goodbye for now.

This is horrible...I know what this is because it is a symptom of thyroid disease, Graves disease, when pregnant...I am being tested for all of this right now! Please have faith and we will be praying for you and your LO. Sending healing prayers your way!


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> Well ladies, it looks like hyperemesis is setting in for me. :cry: I am going to be MIA for a while, most likely due to frequent hospitalization. But I wish all of you the best of luck. And if you have time, look up hyperemesis so you can know what I'm going through. If you can remember, please say a daily prayer for me. It's so hard to go through this. Hopefully, if all goes well, I will see you all in the 2nd trimester thread. Take care of yourselves. Goodbye for now.

you poor baby, i just read up on it, i see alot of ladies in first tri talk about this all the time since that is where it happens the most, i have read about meds the doc prescribes to help with this also, the girls in 1st tri are very knowledgeable about this, i really hope it subsides soon and u feel better hunny, no worries u will make it to 2nd tri with the grace of God, many women go through it and they make it there, i will keep u in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> More good news!! We have a heartbeat!!!!!! We didn't get to hear it yet, but we definitely saw it! I'm measuring exactly 6w5d which is right on the dot according to my LMP. I was such a mess at my appointment, my blood pressure was sky high and my heart rate was 139bmp. They had to do the tests over again after my ultrasound and both blood pressure and heart rate were back to normal. I immediately began to cry in fear as we started the ultrasound and let him know I didn't want to look unless there was something to see, and right away it popped up! I was crying so hard from happiness that the screen kept jumping around but I was able to calm myself down enough to see the little heart beating away :cloud9: My next appointment is for Feb. 28th so by then I'm thinking we should be able to hear it :happydance: My husband left work early today so he was able to be there with me for the ultrasound, and my mom too but we brought her in after so she could see the screen and everything. As soon as I got home I scanned our picture. https://i.imgur.com/QiCwV.jpg

Excellent news Mrs, and lovely sono pic 



MrsMcD123 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunkiss! That is just the most amazing sound in the world isn't it! I am actually in tears right now imagining it! I am so happy for you! :)
> 
> I am still waiting for AF to arrive. She will be officially 3 days late tomorrow. Did 2 tests yesterday and got 2 very faint but very pink lines right before the 10 minute mark...evap or what? Not sure! Should I test again tomorrow or wait until Thursday? Do y'all think that it is enough time for my hcg to build? Not sure what to do! Need advice! :)
> 
> AF late, two faint lines w/ color, sounds like BFP to me!!! If you aren't convinced, I'd say go run out and test again today! Just try to hold in your pee as long as you can. Then post pictures!!!!! I'll line spot for ya :happydance:Click to expand...

Krippy - I tested negative on FRER from 11-15dpo, then BFP at 18dpo. Same with my chemical, the tests only ever showed positive after AF was late...so wait a few days and test again. No AF is good news x



sunkiss said:


> im so happy to report that i have officially heard my rainbow's heart beat :yipee:
> 
> i feel so relieved now that i heard that beautiful hb and i am measuring right on time with my ovulation, things are looking good, im feeling so blessed for this second chance, its like nothing else in the world matters except for my rainbow, thank u God for this blessing and the most incredible man ever :happydance:
> 
> cant wait to hear all the hb updates this week!! i will download the new sono pic in a lil bit :cloud9:

Whoooooooooo so happy for you xxx



Krippy said:


> I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I will join you girls soon! :)

Digis are not as sensitive, i never got a positive on a digi until 7 days late but did with a FRER. Try and not test for a few days and hopefully a BFP will show soon



Crownjewelz said:


> Hi ladies!! I miss all of my ladies. I can report that I am feeling much better this morning. I'm not as sore this morning and I think my swelling is going down a bit. I have 4 cuts in my abdomen, 2 in my belly button, 1 in my hair line and 1 to the left and a bit higher than my pelvic bone. It's been difficult to urinate over the last few days but I am finally able to relax my muscles enough to go with ease. So Yay I'm making progress.
> 
> I am so happy for you ladies who have seen heartbeats and pics of your LO's. Keep fighting the good fight ladies and I'll still be checking in on you. Miss you ladies. HUGS

Jewelz so glad your ok, must have been awful for oyu but at least you came out healthy. We miss you lots, please stick around...you started this thread. I really hope you get your little sticky bean soon...lots and lots of love xxxxx



Leese said:


> Ladies - those of you who have just had their BFP's do you remember what your CM was like during the TWW??
> 
> xx

I didnt have any...was quite dry. Now its creamy white.


WELL ladies...i feel i've missed soooo much. My nasusea is pretty much all day every day. Not actually vomiting but always lingering around.
Keep getting little cramps here and there but I think its my bowels..having real issues doing no 2's (sorry TMI)
My BBs are huge!!

I am also FUMING basically i told a woman at work i was pregnant a few weeks back as we were moving office etc, she seemed lovely and congratulated me and said she wouldnt say anything. We have worked together 9 years so i trusted her. I also told another manager as he has always looked after me and we are good friends..... well TODAY i found out we are going to be having some redundancies at work, me not included thank god but this woman thought it necessary to tell our managing director that i was pregnant, even though he had already told her I would be safe....my job is pretty much unique to everyone else and they couldnt cope without me....I AM SO ANGRY that she told him, I think she done it because she was worried for herself so told him about me as technically i can be made redundant at any time (until 15 weeks). The annoying thing now is that i cant confront her on it as if i did, everyone will know the other colleague told me everything so bit of a sticky point as i would never want to get him in any trouble....I now feel bad for keeping it from my MD and will have to see him next week, I am sure he will act surprised etc.
I also had a few other girls in the office ask me why im not drinking, why I am eating healthy etc...basically fishing for info soi also think she has told them too....

Sorry long rant but I AM SOOOO ANGRY

Good news ... I wont be made redundant and they will consider me working from home 4/5 days a week...meaning I can be with my baby all the time and OH can work and no childcare etc.
Orginally i was going to go back to work and OH look after baby and not work...so works out well, its still early and not official yet but we'll see


Anyway long rant but had to get it off my chest lol

Love to all my ladies and their beans and also :dust: to those waiting for a BFP keep the faith, it will happen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Aww sunkiss glad your dates all confirmed, were not due the same day now lol I gues ill get properly dated when i have my first scan....still waiting for a call from the midwife unit xxxx


----------



## Krippy

Thank you so much c1403...That gives me so much hope! That would be amazing if I waited until Monday and got a BFP! Who knows right?

That is crazy about your co-worker...some people have no respect for others privacy but I guess you live and learn right? Ridiculous though!

Sorry about your bowel problems...I had the complete opposite when I was pregnant last time...I went 2-3 times a day no matter what! I don't know which is worse not going for a week or having to go during a 3 hour hike and not being able to hold and going in the bushes (this happened to me...lol). Thank goodness there was lots of bushed and it is a very quite hike! Hahahaha!


----------



## c1403

Krippy said:


> Thank you so much c1403...That gives me so much hope! That would be amazing if I waited until Monday and got a BFP! Who knows right?
> 
> That is crazy about your co-worker...some people have no respect for others privacy but I guess you live and learn right? Ridiculous though!
> 
> Sorry about your bowel problems...I had the complete opposite when I was pregnant last time...I went 2-3 times a day no matter what! I don't know which is worse not going for a week or having to go during a 3 hour hike and not being able to hold and going in the bushes (this happened to me...lol). Thank goodness there was lots of bushed and it is a very quite hike! Hahahaha!

lol that made me giggle

I over the co-worker issue was just so annoyed before so had a big rant lol.
Still will never ever trust her with anything again 

x


----------



## BreeLeeC

Well ladies- not such good news to report. Feeling pretty down in the dumps right now.
Had my ultrasound and they saw a yolk sac but no baby inside. 
Not sure what this means exactly, midwife says to not get my hopes up too much because really there should be a fetal pole by now.
I don't think my dates can be off too much either :(
I'm going to go in for another scan in a week- what a week this is going to be.
I just dont get why my sacs are there and i'm feeling and looking preggo but no baby?
Is it too early, could it all be off?? Could this all be a bad dream and i'm going to wake up soon??
:( heart is pretty sore right now.


----------



## Krippy

BreeLeeC said:


> Well ladies- not such good news to report. Feeling pretty down in the dumps right now.
> Had my ultrasound and they saw a yolk sac but no baby inside.
> Not sure what this means exactly, midwife says to not get my hopes up too much because really there should be a fetal pole by now.
> I don't think my dates can be off too much either :(
> I'm going to go in for another scan in a week- what a week this is going to be.
> I just dont get why my sacs are there and i'm feeling and looking preggo but no baby?
> Is it too early, could it all be off?? Could this all be a bad dream and i'm going to wake up soon??
> :( heart is pretty sore right now.

I am so sad to hear this! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Thinking of you lots! Keep us updated.


----------



## Crownjewelz

BreeLeeC said:


> Well ladies- not such good news to report. Feeling pretty down in the dumps right now.
> Had my ultrasound and they saw a yolk sac but no baby inside.
> Not sure what this means exactly, midwife says to not get my hopes up too much because really there should be a fetal pole by now.
> I don't think my dates can be off too much either :(
> I'm going to go in for another scan in a week- what a week this is going to be.
> I just dont get why my sacs are there and i'm feeling and looking preggo but no baby?
> Is it too early, could it all be off?? Could this all be a bad dream and i'm going to wake up soon??
> :( heart is pretty sore right now.

Oh Bree I surely feel your pain. I really hope you get some answers soon. Praying your bean is just behind schedule and everything is ok.


----------



## sunkiss

oh no bree, see this is why i dont like these early scans anymore, sometimes it is just useless worry!! is it possible u implanted or ovulated later than u though? i went through this exact same thing and turns out that was the case for me, i am praying that is the same for u!! seeing a yolk is a great sign though, means something is there growing, thats what the tech told me, i know this week will be hell cause that is wut is was for me but please try not to stress, every baby develops different and we are all in very early stages of pregnancy still, keep ur head up momma, i will not stop praying for us all :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

BreeLeeC said:


> Well ladies- not such good news to report. Feeling pretty down in the dumps right now.
> Had my ultrasound and they saw a yolk sac but no baby inside.
> Not sure what this means exactly, midwife says to not get my hopes up too much because really there should be a fetal pole by now.
> I don't think my dates can be off too much either :(
> I'm going to go in for another scan in a week- what a week this is going to be.
> I just dont get why my sacs are there and i'm feeling and looking preggo but no baby?
> Is it too early, could it all be off?? Could this all be a bad dream and i'm going to wake up soon??
> :( heart is pretty sore right now.

Oh Bree, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I'm so hoping and praying that your situation turns out like sunkiss, maybe you ovulated late? Have they ordered hcg tests to see if your levels are going up as they should? Also, did they do the abdominal scan or transvaginal?


----------



## sunkiss

hiya c1403, sorry bout ur silly coworker, but thats a lesson learnt, now u know u cannot trust her in the future, great news about ur job, wow everything is falling in place for u, great signs for the future :D

sorry u gurls are having that nausea, i have been lucky not to have it so far this pregnancy n never had it last time either...my back is hurting a little today though and i am exhausted, i have to peel myself out the bed in the mornings so i will take a little nap now :D


----------



## 3outnumbered

hi ladies dont know whether you remember me from new years eve!

wanted to let you girlies know that i got my :bfp: this morning.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes i remember u 3outnumbered, what fantastic news this morning wowzers :happydance:

congrats hunny!! u are not that far behind us, hope u can stick around with us through ur pregnancy, h&h 9mths ahead to u!!!


----------



## Krippy

3outnumbered said:


> hi ladies dont know whether you remember me from new years eve!
> 
> wanted to let you girlies know that i got my :bfp: this morning.
> 
> :dust: to you all.

Wow congrats Lady! That is so exciting. And it looks like you got an early BFP! You must be on :cloud9: 

I unfortunately am still in Limbo...no AF and refuse to test until Sunday...crossing my fingers but just not sure what the heck is going on! It is possible that I implanted late? Who knows? If I don't get an answer by next week I will see a Doctor but oh my...why all the stress?


----------



## sunkiss

i really hope its the bfp that is delaying ur af, are u taking meds to control the thyroid now?


----------



## Krippy

No meds because the thyroid situation is new since RJ was born...we are still figuring out what is going on with it but I am feeling great. I was losing crazy weight (60 pounds in 7 weeeks), had major tremors, hot flashed and high pulse. I have no symptoms at all compared to 1 1/2 months ago! Pretty sure that it is post partum thyroiditis and everything is levelling out. I haven't lost weight in over a month, tremors are gone, no hot flashes and my pulse is down to 66-72 beats per minute. I am very sure that everything is ok.

I also just found a girl in the pregnancy test section that just got her BFP @ 23 dpo and BFNs up to that point. Really gives me hope for Sunday! :)


----------



## sunkiss

well that is definitely all sounding great to me, so glad u are feeling better and sunday brings us that bfp, u are so brave and patient to wait but i totally understand why :D


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

How are we all?

Bree i am sorry to hear things not going well, keep your chin up and I hope you get good news and alls ok

Kripy..I know the wait till sunday is a long one but keep waiting as no AF is a good sign, although as this is your first cycle ttc it may be a little messed up. Fingers crossed for you

Sunkiss - I get what you mean with the early scans, part of me wants one right now but the other wants to wait until 12 weeks as the baby should be bigger by then and they can see/hear more. Its just un-known whats going on and we cant do anything to stop what may happen...I wish we could and then there wouldnt be so much heartbreak for so many women

3outnumbered - Congrats on the BFP

As for me...I finally have an appointment with my midwife, 2 in fact. First is on the 2nd february and is basically a group session with a few other mummies to be around my stage, we just get general advise etc. The second is hte next day and is my official booking in appt, I get bloods done, urine test etc and basically all my details get put in the system....It takes over a hour and lots of form filling. I am hoping i get to book my 12 week scan in then too, so excited just to have an appointment

I told my boss today (even though he knew) he tried to act surprised and really nice. I told him I've been feeling quite sick and he said to come in late or work from home if i need to. I mentioned my appointments so ill be working at home those days...lots going on at work but I liked the way he made me feel happy to just take things easy etc (im his favourite lol)

7 weeks today  going to take all my measurements in a little bit and maybe a bump pic although its still all bloat/fat.

I am going to make a baby scrapbook soon, ive brought loads of stuff off ebay like babys first steps, first haircut, first tooth etc and got loads of lovely papers too...cant wait to start it but am going to hold off until 12 week scan is done.

Lots of love to all my girlies.

xx


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies, i just realized i never uploaded the new pic of rainbows sono so here goes.

they are showing the heart beat :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0587-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sunkiss

i would luv to get a scrapbook started also c1403, been thinking bout it, i figured i journal most things here so i can always come back for dates n such and can start it a little later also. yay u got the ball rolling on u appts, i know u r excited for that, for the most part at least when u do get ur sono at least ur baby will be developed n u wont have the scares we shared, but i know that u still worry everything is progressing as it should.

thinking of u bree, i read so many stories of everything working out so please dont give up ur hope n praying hun, remember that seeing the yolk sac is a good sign :hugs:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Hi ladies-

Feel almost guilty coming on to the thread, like i'm jinxing myself if i pretend everything is ok.
My hope is pretty grim today. Felt good about it yesterday afternoon but waking in this morning and feeling the uncertainty of what was going on inside me was too much for me to cope with.
My husband and I both are wondering what and who did we piss off- we have had so much tragedy surrounding pregnancy. From the death of his ex-wife during labour to my miscarriages. 
We finally felt like we had overcome all the fears after our son was born. But now this brings all the fear up again. 
Really hoping I can get through this next week of waiting, wishing and wondering.
Trying to find my strength....... thank god for my beautiful little boy asleep beside me. Without my kids I would be in bed curled up in a ball wishing my days away. 
Such a downer post ladies- so sorry!!!

Sunkiss- your rainbow pic is beautiful :) Very nice to see....


----------



## Krippy

I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! 

Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!

Thinking of you too Bree! Stay strong and have hope!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Bree I'm so sorry honey. I can completely relate to how you are feeling right now. I wish I could take it all away from you honey. Its like someone just pulled a blanket of depression over your whole body and you are stuck in it and can't find your way out. I'll be praying for you and your bean. I wish the best for you and hope it all comes out wonderful for you. 
If it ends up being what your mind had been wondering about then you just have to remember it was God will. His will WILL be done no matter our hearts desires. That's the hardest part that we will never understand nor are we ever meant to. Keep your head up and your heart right. Thinking about you dear!! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Krippy

Crownjewelz said:


> Bree I'm so sorry honey. I can completely relate to how you are feeling right now. I wish I could take it all away from you honey. Its like someone just pulled a blanket of depression over your whole body and you are stuck in it and can't find your way out. I'll be praying for you and your bean. I wish the best for you and hope it all comes out wonderful for you.
> If it ends up being what your mind had been wondering about then you just have to remember it was God will. His will WILL be done no matter our hearts desires. That the hard part that we will never understand nor are we ever meant to. Keep your head up and your heart right. Thinking about you dear!! :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Jewelz...Your words are so eloquent. I cried reading them. Thank you!


----------



## Crownjewelz

God's greatest gift is the gift of ministry. Ministering to hearts that are broken and scared is the most rewarding gift in life. Even in the midst of my own suffering life still goes on and hearts need support and encouragement. If the world had a bit more compassion for others it might just be a better place.


----------



## Krippy

Crownjewelz said:


> God's greatest gift is the gift of ministry. Ministering to hearts that are broken and scared is the most rewarding gift in life. Even in the midst of my own suffering life still goes on and hearts need support and encouragement. If the world had a bit more compassion for others it might just be a better place.

Thank you! I needed these words. I just got my BFP this morning...I have never been so excited and so scared in my whole entire life.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Best of luck to you. It can be a beautiful journey. Enjoy it!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## sunkiss

oh bree hunny, im so sorry u have to have this worry, i so know how u feel and how long this week will be, all the uncertainty and anxiety u are feeling are very natural reactions, i still feel them and i know i will until i hold my healthy baby in my arms, we have suffered losses which causes these fears so never feel like u are pretending, u feel how u want to feel and come here and vent anytime, that is what we are here for, to support one another and be there for each other through this, i missed church last sunday but i will make sure i dont this sunday, i believe in prayer, God has the power to change all things, pray deep from ur heart n he will hear u hunny, and even if things do not work out in the favor that u want, just know that everything has its purpose beyond our control and understanding, what does not make sense to us now will in the future when happiness comes again, never give up ur hope or faith, im here for u :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> God's greatest gift is the gift of ministry. Ministering to hearts that are broken and scared is the most rewarding gift in life. Even in the midst of my own suffering life still goes on and hearts need support and encouragement. If the world had a bit more compassion for others it might just be a better place.

jewelz u couldnt have said it any better, i continue to admire ur strength, i really appreciate how u still support us despite ur hurt, God is most definitely with u :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Krippy said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!
> 
> Thinking of you too Bree! Stay strong and have hope!

oh my GOSH!!!! i knew it yay!!! praise God, u so deserve this hunny, He has blessed u again!!! i am over the moon happy for u :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, so much to catch up on!

Lots and lots of :hugs: and well wishes to you Bree. I hope you get some reassuring news soon. You are in my thoughts.

And congrats :happydance: to Krippy and 3outnumbered! Excited for you both!! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 :hugs:

I've been feeling a bit worried since my symptoms haven't been as acute...I know this happens to people all the time, but I hope it means my hormone levels are not dropping. I'm on my way home from a work trip now, can't decide whether to POAS when I get there. Probably won't. Too scary :( Just 5 more days until my scan.
Stupid symptoms...can't be happy with 'em OR without 'em! :growlmad:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Back at work today since my surgery... feeling a bit sad and depressed to be back here and carrying on again. Kinda feel like I shouldn't be here quite yet but here I am. It's hard to concentrate and work. All I think about is what I have just been through and how much I'm still sore. Ouch! I feel like I'm carrying a secret and everyone who passes my desk kinda wonders what happen, but doesn't wanna ask. No one here know what really happen besides my boss and owner. I know a return to normalcy is healthy and it will just take time, just like it did last time I had a loss.


----------



## sunkiss

i thought it to be a little soon for u to return, i was afraid u would feel that way, u r so brave to go back, again shows alot of strength, i personally think u needed a little more time to heal and mourn ur bean, but u have a point that maybe returning would give u some normalcy, time really does heal all wounds :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Considering I had the surgery on Monday it may be a bit early but my work needs me and I've been out for 5 days already. I hate eating up sick days on this. 

My hubby and I have decided we will be going to see a grief counselor next week. Hopefully he or she will be able to give me and teach me some advice/tools to help me cope and move on. 

Everything happen so fast and in such a short time frame that i could probably benefit from this. After we get some help and time has healed our hearts then we will be going to see a fertility specialist. Hopefully we can get some answers and then get our rainbow.


----------



## sunkiss

i think grief counseling is a wonderful idea jewelz, i still go to a bereavement group once a mth and i find it really helpful. being there with other mommies going through the same thing really helps us get through it all and help each other. even though i have my rainbow growing inside me, i still mourn my Olivia, i would have been 35 weeks yesterday and it still hurts but with each day it gets better. i never knew the amount of love you have inside until i got preggo, that love is so unreal. i have so much respect for mothers now and even more for mommies of angels, takes a special kinda woman to give God an angel :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

"takes a special kinda woman to give God an angel" 

Made me cry.. thank you!!


----------



## sunkiss

:hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: You have such strength to be back at work, Jewelz. Grief counseling sounds like a great idea. Please take care :hugs:


----------



## 3outnumbered

you i am on :cloud9:, got nausea and a really back sore throat!

trying to keep the news between me and oh is really hard!!!!

just want to burst!

congrats Krippy.x

:cloud9:


----------



## shantehend

Hey ladies. I'm back for a while. My first trip to the hospital they were able to get the hyperemesis under control with 2 bags of IV fluid and oral Zofran tabs. I'm not sure how long it's going to last, but I thank God I still feel good and I'm able to eat 2 days after leaving the hospital. This is a blessing. I was able to eat veggies, chicken, and other things. I'm so excited!! I know it sounds crazy to be excited about little things, but after throwing up everything I ate for 3 days this is a big accomplishment. Glad Jewelz is doing well.


----------



## sunkiss

oh thank God u feeling better hun, glad u got some meds, i read that med before in 1st tri and seems to help very well, i know what u mean by the little things, but that can be rough not getting proper nutrition so glad things are looking up :D

yay for symptoms 3outnumbered, welcome to the club ha ha :D


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad you are getting some relief, shantehend!! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies :hi:

been a few days since we all updated, i have been doing well, had a little nausea today though, caught me by surprise this morning, i didnt throw up but i sure felt like i wanted too, i think it had something to do with my prenatal pill cause the last pregnancy the only time i felt that was when i took my pill and didnt have enough on my stomach, felt worse this time though so i will have to make sure to have a full breakfast before i take the pill, good thing i had some crackers with me as that calmed my stomach right away, i feel terrible for the mommies that have nausea like that everyday cause that was not fun at all :nope:...yay for symptoms though!!

i am in a another training this week so lots of studying going on blah, im sure i will do well just hate the pressure of test. i decided to move into a bigger place and move my mom with me, my mom will be my primary source of childcare when i go back to work and i am really going to love having her so close, she will be such a big help to me and i wont have to drag my baby in the cold accross town which will be such a huge blessing!! plus i dont know if i will have to be on bed rest later in the pregnancy and i will really need her, since oh is always working my mom can take care of me. i have an appt coming this friday and so excited for it, get to see my rainbow again plus my doc will start measuring my cervix so i will know where i stand.

dont disappear on me ladies, i miss all the great stories n updates here :flower:


----------



## sunkiss

i took this at the beginning of my 6th week but never posted, not much difference from 5th to me but now i am starting to feel a bloat, i will take a 7th week and post that one 2moro...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0583.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Krippy

Awesome you have a new place Sunkiss! My mom lives in my basement suite and I could not imagine not having her here going through everything I have gone through. Thanks goodness I have a understanding DH and wonderful mother so that she is able to live with us. I needed her support so bad especially when DH went back to work after RJ. She kept me going!

As for your belly shot...what belly? You look like you are in amazing shape Sunkiss. My belly is huge with bloat...just like RJ, my 1st tri belly was bigger than my 2nd tri belly. I am also 20 pounds overweight since RJ...I guess I will just have to be really conscious of eating well so that I don't gain too much weight again. I gained 75 with RJ so hoping to not to gain too much with my rainbow but I actually really don't care. I will lose it all after he/she gets here.

Any feeling as to what sex your rainbows are Ladies?


----------



## sunkiss

hey krippy, how have u been feeling, any symptoms yet? im so happy u were able to join us :D..i havent moved yet, i have to find a place, hoping to move in march before i get too far along, yes it is such a blessing to have some support at home and what could be better than ur own momma :D...girl thank u but emm i have some belly there :haha:, i didnt start feeling too bloated til now though, and last time i didnt really start to feel a bloat til like week 9-10 so i would say its moving faster now...well u just had a baby full term a few mths ago so that is natural to still have belly left, but ur right we can always lose it later, i was so worried about weight during my first pregnancy so im not gonna worry this time, i will just try to do my best and if i go over its ok...im thinking i may have a boy this time around, just a feeling, my mom and brothers want a boy badly since my brother only has girls, me n oh dont care either way...if i have a boy i will name him ethan (not sure of middle name yet) and fayth elizabeth for a girl :D


----------



## Krippy

I am just extremely tired, funny taste in my mouth, and really hungry. Having period like cramps but I had those with RJ too...just this LO getting cozy.

I am hoping for a boy but I think that is because of RJ but will be happy either way. We have Raif or Basil for a boy and Hazel or Zahra for a girl!


----------



## sunkiss

oh luv the names especially basil and zahra, very different n unique, i luv those kinds of names!! yay for symptoms lol!! i want to know if in a couple of mths i will be saying yay about symptoms lol!!

bree still thinking of u, hope all turns out well with ur scan this week :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies.... Im still around. Just checking in on all of you too see how things are coming along. I had a really depressing day yesterday. I'm feeling better today and counting my blessings once again. Glad to see a belly shot there sunkiss. Looking great!!!! 
Krippy Im glad to see you are coming along as well. Keep us posted....
Hope the rest of you are well also. Keep the updating coming.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya jewelz :hugs:...so happy to see u my texan friend!! aww sorry to hear about ur day yesterday, hope u are feeling better, im always here to talk anytime, u are truly blessed indeed :hugs: i luv the fact that u do not let anything break u and u still stand up tall and stay here with us, means alot!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hey ladies! This past week has been pretty crazy for me, I'm currently unemployed and had 1 interview, and one test (it's for a job with a school district, they test and then interview). To be honest, I wasn't thrilled about either because I've always wanted to be able to stay at home when it was time for babies, so I was feeling a little down. But after my interview, I told my husband that I didn't think it was going to work out but that I was okay with that because I didn't really want it, and he said "That's okay, I'd rather have you at home anyway!" so I was sooo thrilled to hear that! Luckily we bought a house with the idea of me not working in mind so our mortgage is nice and cheap.

I've been feeling really really sick and bloated and gassy and all around uncomfortable. Oh yeah and EXHAUSTED too. I wake up in the middle of the night because I moan and groan from being so uncomfortable and end up waking myself up. I've only vomited once (and I think that was more from stess/emotion) but the nausea and bloat is really strong. My doctor had ordered a 1 hour glucose test (i'm assuming it's because I'm overweight) and I failed it, so I had to do the 3 hour glucose test this morning which was terrible, but I did pass it with flying colors so that's good. With the 1 hour test, you don't have to fast so I didn't think much of eating a huge meal with icecream, carmel sauce, chocolate chips and cookie crumbles literally right before my test so I'm sure that's why I failed that 1 hour. I also had ketones in my urine which basically means either your body is starving and feeding off of your fat cells, or uncontrolled diabetes, and since it isn't diabetes, that goes to show how little I've been able to eat! I usually get an appetite maybe once a day and by that point I'm famished so I basically eat as much as I can. The rest of the day the thought of food repulses me and when I try to force down as much as I can, I'll usually only get a few bites in. I nap every day, in fact I napped twice today. I give soooooo much credit to you ladies that go to work every day!! I couldn't imagine facing work every day feeling like this. 

So happy to have Krippy on board!!! Jewelz, I'm so glad you're doing okay, hopefully you and your husband can heal and start trying for your rainbow again soon :) Bree, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes and praying that things work out for you. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Hey ladies...glad to see this thread still going. I love reading your updates. Not much to report here, aside from 8w today :happydance: The hunger has been coming and going, but everything else -- fatigue, nausea, breast soreness, vivid dreams, frequent urination, etc etc -- still going strong. I've been feeling exhausted and kind of introverted so that's why I haven't been posting as much.

My first scan (for real this time :lol:) is tomorrow, so I will definitely update you ladies then. :hugs:

Much love to all, hope you are all feeling well!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Hi Girlies-
Been a bit distant from the computer lately.. This past 6 days had been quite the rollercoaster of emotions.
Have been crampig on and off for about 4 days now- not a drop of blood. I thought for sure the cramping was the beginning of the end but of course just to add a bit more tourture nothing really came of it.
My mom came up for the past 3 days because she knew I was really struggling. Needed the help with the kids cause my mind has been somewhere else.
Symptoms are still going strong- MS almost everyday that generally end up being an all day thing, bbs are sore-not as sore but still tender and absolutely exhausted. 
My poor mom is convinced that i'm pregnant and that my ultrasound will turn out fine. Wish I was that optomistic but I think i'm being smart by preparing myself for the worst- i'm not into hearing bad news un-prepared again :(
Ultrasound is tomorrow at 3pm. Mom had to go back home for work but my sister-in-law will be coming with me. I'm going to demand they let her come in with me this time as they wouldnt let my mom in with me last time and it was horrible to not have support of someone elses ears and interrpretation of what was being done and said.... silly rules these hospitals have! Needless to say i'm going to be a bit of a royal pain in their ass if they dont allow her in. 
So here's to my last day of being unsure about things.... tomorrow my life can go on- whatever the outcome. 
Praying for a good outcome but whatever happens happens...

So happy the rest of you are doing well- hopefully I can be joining you guys again soon with good news :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Best of luck to you Bree! Let us know as soon as you find out please. Im praying for you girl.


----------



## Krippy

Good luck Bree...sending positive vibes your way! Thinking of you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Will be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon, Bree. :hugs: No blood is obviously a good sign. Hoping for the best.


----------



## sunkiss

yay bree so happy u came back to update us, i have been thinking of u alot this past week, i really feel like things will turn out for the best, little bubba just wanted to give u a scare, cant wait to hear the good news tomoro and i think u are really smart for preparing urself just in case it would not be good news, even though my feelings is everything will work out in ur favor, i will say a special prayer for u tonight, God is good he will guide n strengthen u hunny :hugs:!!!

yay seaweed u get ur first scan, will be so exciting for u, cant wait to hear ur great update also :happydance:

congrats on week 8 ladies, i am right behind u with my late ovulating self lol, cant believe 8 weeks already, seems to be moving right along, dont forget those belly pics for the ones that are posting, i wish i woulda took more with my 1st so i will try to do week by week, i will try n post week 7 tonight but def by tomoro, have to get back to studying for my big test tomoro, pray for me whew lol!! good news, i found an apt today woohooo!! it is not as big as we wanted but it will do and the rent is very decent, we will all still fit nicely and i can move my momma with me. so moving on 2/15 and have to get packing, not fun but excited about the move, feels like a new start and everything is falling into place, i am feeling so good about my future these days, good night ladies, cant wait for great updates tomoro, positive vibes n prayers to u all :hugs:


----------



## Leese

Ladies this thread was indeed lucky!!

I got my BFP last night and confirmed on a digital this morning!!! :cloud9::cloud9: xxx


----------



## Krippy

Leese said:


> Ladies this thread was indeed lucky!!
> 
> I got my BFP last night and confirmed on a digital this morning!!! :cloud9::cloud9: xxx

Congrats Leese! Super excited for you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good news from my scan this morning! :happydance: One healthy bean with a clear heartbeat. So excited. It really makes everything feel more real.


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Good news from my scan this morning! :happydance: One healthy bean with a clear heartbeat. So excited. It really makes everything feel more real.

YAY!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! Did you get a picture? 

And congrats and welcome to the club Leese! :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

I had to go to work so DH has the pictures. It looks like a little spaceman! Wearing a helmet! :p


----------



## Crownjewelz

Congrats seaweed eater! That's so awesome. 

Ladies, I think I might take a leave of absence from B&B for a while. As much as I love all of you ladies and how much I have enjoyed getting to know you all. Its simply not my place to be here right now since we are not trying again and I have nothing to report since I'm no longer expecting. My heart is just not in it. It hard enough trying to cope with what my struggles are without reminding myself of what I could have had by coming in here and following you all as you progress. It puts me in a very awkward position while I'm trying to heal and lick my wounds. I hate to say it but almost a place of jealousy. As all of you know and have read from this site and from experience that we as human beings cant help but feel that way after a loss. I just feel that it can't be healthy for me in my healing process. My heart goes out to all of the ladies on this thread who have stuck with it from the beginning. I really and truly hope the best for all of you and your babies. Yall have supported me and kept me sane through this whole process. Saved me some days... But I have got to take a break for my sanity and collect my thoughts and feelings. Much love and gratitude to you all. 

To Sunkiss: I admire your faith in God and the ability to be so positive. I will really miss you girl. Keep it real and make that rainbow. You are a blessing. :hug: God will pour out many blessing in your life so stay faithful. Keep the faith! 
My sister in Christ Jesus!! 

Jewelz


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Of course we understand, Jewelz. Please do whatever you need to do to take care of yourself right know. And know that we have all appreciated your support so far and will be thinking of you and wishing you the best. <3 <3


----------



## sunkiss

awww jewelz u made me cry behind what u said about me, u are really so special, i am the one that admires ur strentgh so much, i dont know if i could have been as strong to still come back n support as u did, i totally understand taking the break, i know in my heart i would have to also, God is not finish with u yet, great things are in store for u, from one christian sister to another i truly luv u and will continue to pray for ur healing, may God continue to guide and bless u through this difficult time, i am always here for u and we will keep in touch on fb as well :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

yay congrats Leese, so happy for u hunny :happydance: is this ur first baby? welcome to our group :D

wooohooo seaweed eater :happydance: congrats n we want to see ur lil spaceman :haha:

cant wait to hear from bree, i am praying everything turned out very good for her!!


----------



## Krippy

Jewelz...we will miss your positive and caring presence on this thread but I totally understand where you are at. I went through the same angry, jealous stage when we lost RJ! Know that we are thinking of you and we will be here if you ever need us! Sending you lots of healing love.


----------



## Krippy

I have just been diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease today, an auto-immune disorder causing hypothyroidism. So my Dr. had put be on synthroid to replace the hormone I am missing and is so excited and optimistic about this pregnancy. I will be seeing him every month and getting blood taken to check my levels every month but it is all worth it for this rainbow. 

I see my OB tomorrow for my first appointment and he will be sending me for an early scan soon! Can't wait but I am also so nervous!

How are you all doing today?


----------



## sunkiss

oh im so happy u have some answers that are being addressed, thank God they have hormone replacement, great thing is since we had losses we will be watched closely this time around to try n prevent it from happening again, so hard to know these things would happen until they do, unfortunate but true. sounding really good for u krippy :D

im feeling good today, just tired as usual, my boobs still not sore as i thought they would be by now but i can feel some tenderness on the sides n nipps are still sore, i guess every pregnancy is really different, i was never one for many symptoms anyway, oh n the bloat is still kicking in, appetite is still good and still trying to eat the right things...im looking forward to my doc visit on friday, a lil scared but feel in my heart it will all work out :D


----------



## sunkiss

yep def starting to see the bloat progression on this one here :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0593.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## seaweed eater

Here's the bean! :happydance:

Telling my boss went well too...he was super excited and understanding and spontaneously offered not to tell anyone. All in all a pretty good day!

Bree, how did things go for you? :hugs: Anxious to hear from you...


----------



## sunkiss

awww adorable lil bean u have there seaweed, amazing how quick they already start to look like a little baby, time is surely passing us :D


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies
Been a while since I was last here...been so busy and feeling awful. MS has really hit me. I have it constantly day or night (just the nausea not actually being sick) the only thing that stops it is eating.....which I am trying to keep to healthy snacks.

Glad to see all is going well for the girlies on here. Jewelz i totally understand you hun and will miss you but you do whats right for you. Lots of love xxx

Sunkiss nice bump pics, mine is all bloat and getting me down

8weeks today, time is going fast and slow at the same time, I got my maternity notes today OMG so many forms. Tomorrow I see my midwife to go over everything and complete the notes. Then hopefully ill have my scan in 3 weeks.

Bit of a nightmare, my OH may have to go and work away for 8 weeks starting next week. I am gutted as its a good 6 hour drive away and if my scan is in the middle of the week he may not get back for it....his work have said they will try and sort something out, if not ive told my mum she will have to come with me

I got so emmotional I was ready to tell OH to leave his job, but he was unemployed for a year and hated it so I know its a silly idea espically with a baby coming we need all the money we can get so I can stay at hoke....so I am just going to have to look after myself. COOK!!! OMG I cant cook so no idea what ill eat. My parents live in London so I cant stay with them (we have a cat so I need to be at home to feed him) really not looking forward to him going....

Whats the weather like where you are girlies? We are in the middle of a cold snap...its freezing. I live in a town and its sooooo cold, snow predicted next week... in the UK the weather is so random so you never know what you'll get. It was so hot in october last year. Cannot wait for spring as I am sick of the cold.

Speak tomorrow and ill update you after seeing the midwife...my first official pregnancy appointment


----------



## seaweed eater

Anyone else feel like their symptoms have been changing in the past few days? I think I haven't been quite as ravenously hungry, which feels fantastic. The nausea/food aversions are about the same overall, sometimes better than before and sometimes worse, but being less hungry helps with that too. I feel like I have a few more hours per day of normalcy!

I'm very glad I saw bean yesterday, otherwise this would all make me feel very worried. To be honest, it still does make me feel worried. But I do know it's somewhat common for symptoms to ease around 8 or 9 weeks, so hopefully that's all this is! Hope some of the rest of you are finding some relief as well (and not feeling too worried about it)!


----------



## Krippy

I got some sad news today Ladies. My doctor is sure that I will begin to miscarry soon. My hcg was 50 on Monday and has only gone up to 72 today. So he expects that I will miscarry very soon...I am hoping that it happens naturally and as painless as possible. This has never happened to me so if any of you has had this experience can you please share...I am quite scared and my DH and mother are away and not back until the 16th. Scared to go throught his alone and that I will have to go to the hospital or something.


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

good to see ya back c1403, aww sorry OH has to be away for 8 weeks, that sucks big time but u will be just fine and survive it, and thank God mommies always come to the rescue, btw my belly is all bloat too lol, not hard really just feels so bloated at the end of day, that is about right for us at our stage though, 2nd tri we will start to harden up n form true bumps, good luck on ur appt :D

my symptoms seem to come n go, they vary so much and then sometimes i dont have much, the only one that doesnt leave is fatigue, i am tired everyday, i definitely get nausea if i do not eat on time, not enough to throw up but a sick feeling in my belly, i cannot complain about symptoms though, its not been too bad for me thankfully!!


----------



## sunkiss

oh no Krippy, i am so sorry sweetheart, i was so happy for ur rainbow, dammit i dont know why these things happen n i know we cant question it, seems so unfair for anyone to go through this, especially those who have been through a loss, is there any chance things can turn around? u are still so early, there may be a chance still here, i will pray there is, i know we cant understand right now hun but we can still pray and keep our faith n He will show us the answers, my heart goes out to u :cry: :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm so sorry, Krippy. Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm so sorry Krippy. :hugs: I've been through two miscarriages. They were both missed miscarriages. The first one ended up happening naturally (about 5 hours before I was scheduled for a D&C) and the second I had a D&C. I'll be honest, my first was really bad. But it didn't happen until I was almost 12 weeks. I started hemorrhaging and ended up being rushed to the ER. With the D&C it was a short hospital visit, I was only in there for a couple of hours, and I was under general anesthesia for the procedure. It was a LOT less traumatic than the first. 

Another thing I wanted to let you know is that I too have Hashimoto's. It wasn't diagnosed until after my second miscarriage. Untreated Hashimoto's has been linked to miscarriage. BUT- the good news is that once you start on medication and have your TSH under control, and if you start taking selenium every day, your chances of miscarriage DRAMATICALLY decrease. So that very likely could be what caused the miscarriage. It took me 9 months of being on medication to get everything on track and to get pregnant again, and now that I'm on medication and daily selenium I finally have a healthy little bean. It's been a really rough journey but the good thing is now you know about your thyroid disease and it is easily treated! Good luck, if you ever need to talk or have any questions please feel free to PM me! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

wow MrsMcD123, that really shed so much light on things, see there are the answers, and u are the perfect example of light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Ladies...really appreciate your help and support. The miscarriage has started to happen...I could feel it starting with the back pain that I had at the beginning of labour with RJ. I am bleeding and cramping now and hoping that it is over before the morning.


----------



## sunkiss

my heart is completely broken for u krippy :cry: im so sorry u going through this, i pray these days are as gentle as possible for u and God eases the pain in ur heart, i am here if u need an ear virtual hug, wuteva u need :hugs:


----------



## BreeLeeC

HI ladies- 
Not good news on my end. No baby to be found :( Took me a day to come on here again and I realize this will be my last visit.
Good luck to you all....
Hope for the best for you all.

thanx for all the support.


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry, Bree. :hugs: Take care.


----------



## sunkiss

im so sorry bree, i was afraid when u didnt come back it wasnt good, oh gosh this is such a bad day with the losses, i feel so bad, i am so sorry that u have to go through this ladies, as bad as ur hearts hurt n things look so bleak right now, please do not give up hope or faith, i know u will have to dig really deep to find it, but please dont ever give up :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Oh no Krippy and Bree, such sad news...I really feel for you both. So sorry that you are going through this.

This thread was our lucky BFP post and now there have been so many losses, my thoughts are with you all right now.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shantehend

Bree and Krippy sorry you ladies are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

i know things have been down with the losses, seems as though there are not many of us left, that saddens me so much, i really miss the other ladies, felt a bond with everyone, but i think we should still update and keep our little group open.

i have some great news to update about my last prenatal visit this past friday, things went really well, i really like my ob doc, she took her time with me and addressed all my concerns, i got to see rainbow again and my little baby was in there doing well, couldnt hear the hb on her machine but we could see the flicker on the monitor, that eased my mind and made me happy to know the hb was strong, i thought for some reason she was going to start measuring my cervix this visit but she said she cant do that until 2nd tri because there is nothing to measure at this point, she said starting 15 weeks she will be measuring and watching my cervix very closely, next visit is on 2/24 and she will take a look then to make sure everything looks ok, she said if i do have incompetent cervix we should be able to catch it early and i would get a cerclage that would give me a better chance to make it to term, i will not lie i am scared, especially of 2nd tri, but i have such a great feeling that things will work out this time, seems like things in my life are just falling into place without to much effort from me, like things are being set up for me before i even know the answer, all i can do is keep my faith and put it in God's hands. she set up an official dating scan for feb 17th and i also have to take that glucose test that day also ewwww lol, well looking forward to seeing my LO again, that is always fun but i never did the glucose test before so do not know wut that crap taste like, i hope i can get it down cause i get nausea with some things, nausea is getting stronger these days also, i never actually throw up but i do get that sick to my stomach feeling, and if i do not eat like every 2 hrs (sometimes more frequent) i will be sick also, cannot have an empty stomach, i try to keep healthy snacks around and munch to prevent that from happening...okay ladies off to finish watching the super bowl, GO GMEN YAY lol...hope all is well with everyone, good night ladies :D

always thinking and praying for the mommies of angels :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

So happy to hear about your positive day Sunkiss! You deserve it all! Sending you lots of love...to you, your angel, and your rainbow.


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear your visit went so well and LO is healthy, sunkiss. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123...How long did it take for your levels to get back into range? Did it take 9 months or were you TTC for some of those months? My Dr. said at least 3 months from now but I would love to hear your experience. Thank you so much...I am so glad I have a successful role model to look up to in all of this!


----------



## sunkiss

i agree krippy, how ironic u both were diagnosed the same and she is able to share her story to give u better insight and hope for the future, u were meant to be in this thread :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> MrsMcD123...How long did it take for your levels to get back into range? Did it take 9 months or were you TTC for some of those months? My Dr. said at least 3 months from now but I would love to hear your experience. Thank you so much...I am so glad I have a successful role model to look up to in all of this!

My levels got into range within 2 months, and at that point we started TTC again for the next 9 months. But after my levels got into a good range, they still bounced around all over the place until we found the right amount of medication to stay on and it finally stayed in a good range for a few months without changing too much. 

Have you had your thyroid ultrasound done?


----------



## Krippy

Yes they did all the tests (ultrasounds, uptake test) in January and now the med trial to see where my dosage should be. I am on 50mcg and am getting bloodwork done every 4 weeks. I am glad to hear that it took you 2 months to get your levels in range...it gives me hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Thank you so much! Knowing that we were able to conceive even when my thyroid was out of control gives me hope that we are fertile and it will not take much time again for a miracle to visit us.


----------



## sunkiss

ok so now it is time to wear open sweaters over my clothes at work or some blousey tops because my bloat is becoming more apparent, i didnt look like this til week 12-13 last time, def have a head start this time around, i havent gained anything yet so that is good but def noticeable that somethings going on :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0594-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> ok so now it is time to wear open sweaters over my clothes at work or some blousey tops because my bloat is becoming more apparent, i didnt look like this til week 12-13 last time, def have a head start this time around, i havent gained anything yet so that is good but def noticeable that somethings going on :D

Cute cute cute!!! :)


----------



## Krippy

Love it Sunkiss!


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking good sunkiss! I've definitely noticed more bloat too, but I'm sure it's just that -- bloat -- and I'll have to wait longer for a real bump...


----------



## MrsMcD123

So ladies, I thought I'd give an update since I haven't posted much for a while now. To be honest I just feel guilty complaining about my pregnancy symptoms in a thread that has suffered so many losses :( But I've been feeling pretty dang terrible lately. 

I'm currently on day 3 of a migraine. I've been sleeping probably about 11 hours a night, and still nap throughout the day. I feel constantly sick. It's been wearing on me emotionally. I feel like a whiny brat or something, I guess this is the point where I look back on wanting "symptoms" and want to smack myself! I over think, I'm already scaring myself about the possibility of PPD since I have had issues with depression in the past. I know, that is the last thing I should be thinking about right now but when I feel down I start thinking about all sorts of negative thoughts. I've been through so much to get to where I am right now, I just want to be happy and excited about this all so I feel guilty that I'm not feeling happy and excited right now. Part of me is trying to convince myself it's normal to feel down since I've been feeling so terrible lately but another part of me is saying "what the heck is wrong with you! you should be happy and excited right now!" Don't get me wrong, I'm so grateful to be pregnant and that the bean is healthy. I don't know, I guess I've just had unrealistic expectations about what pregnancy would be like. 

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## seaweed eater

I totally understand, MrsMcD. I've been feeling fed up with feeling sick all the time, too. I was so looking forward to being pregnant but with no baby here yet it sometimes feels like the only thing that has changed is that I feel crummy (and anxious) every day and we've stopped having sex...and it's been going on for weeks. If there were no baby at the end of this -- or, even, no promise of soon feeling more secure about the future or of sensing a tiny person moving around inside my belly -- of course I would be upset about these changes. We're doing this now because what happens in the near future is supposed to be worth it. That bothers me on some level because I don't like living my life that way -- if I'm unhappy I don't generally think it's wise to say "I bet the future will hold something different." But in this situation, I really think that's the case. The future IS supposed to hold something different -- in particular, getting to experience the joy of becoming a parent. So I think it DOES make total sense to feel frustrated right now, even though this is something you (and all of us) really wanted. What does it say about you? Not that you're ungrateful, that you don't really want to have a child, or that you won't be a happy or good parent; just that you prefer to feel physically healthy! And don't we all!

Sorry to write a novel, but this is something I've been thinking about the past few days too. :hugs:

One thing that has been helpful to me has been reading through some journal posts written by a friend during her pregnancy (years ago). I bet you could do the same with second-tri or later pregnancy journals on this site that were started in first tri. My friend felt so crummy during first tri but she did naturally feel better and more excited later on, and I know she thinks the whole experience is totally worth it. Reading about that boosted my confidence that I don't have to feel guilty about complaining about my symptoms now, and once I feel better physically my slight mixed feelings about pregnancy will naturally go away.


----------



## sunkiss

im happy u brought this up MrsMcD123 because i have been feeling some of it too, did i not say we would look back on these symptoms and say ugh this is what we were asking for ha ha, 1st tri is so tough with the hormone changes our bodies go through, i didnt experience some of these symptoms last time and if i did they were not as intense so some of this is new for me too, good thing is we only have a few more weeks in 1st tri and things will balance out in 2nd, my symptoms still have not been too bad but honestly its very much more intense than last time, i hardly felt pregnant with my daughter until i felt her move...oh just wait until u feel that, all the crappy feeling u going through right now will not matter anymore, good things to look forward to ladies and u dont have to feel guilty about feeling crappy, its totally normal, i complain to my OH sometimes n get a lil bitchy with him then i feel bad but he understands its not me just the hormones...there has been something else that has been bothering me and i havent really said it out loud cause i dont want to sound ungrateful either for my blessings but i feel almost guilty to luv rainbow although i do so very much, im so happy, thank u God for this miracle but part of me is sad because Olivia is still suppose to be in my womb, i was due 3/1/12, i feel like i am cheating on her for loving rainbow and sharing her space when she was suppose to be there, i dont think that feeling will go away until i pass my due date, then i can let go and have true closure, i know she sent me this miracle because she know how my heart was mourning for her everyday and she didnt want me to be in pain but i still cant help feel that way, by no means would i ever do anything different, i am so happy that i decided to try again, i am so ready to be a mommy on earth and i know these feelings will pass. we gonna get through it all ladies :hugs:

seaweed, we stop having sex also, sex is actually very healthy in pregnancy but i had a lil scare and i rather just be safe than sorry, few days ago after we were fooling around i had a lil brown spotting, i know its old blood but i am freaked out now, it stopped and i didnt have pains so i will ask doc about it, i just feel like my cervix is extra sensitive and i gotta play it safe, thank goodness OH is such a wonderful and understanding man :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: to you sunkiss. I bet you are right that getting through Olivia's due date will be a big change for you. <3

I have a close friend who had a MC scare a few months ago due to sex and placenta previa, which she didn't know she had...I know it's statistically unlikely but because it's so vivid for me it just makes me scared of taking the risk. But, to be honest, it's not just that. I was thinking we would pass the time by doing other sexual things aside from intercourse, but between the nausea and the fatigue I just haven't really felt like it at all. It bums me out because we've never gone even close to this long (at least since we were long-distance, or by now maybe even then!), and I'm still attracted to my husband, just don't really feel like doing it. I'm counting on this to get better in 2nd tri when the fatigue and nausea hopefully go away...


----------



## sunkiss

it will all come back in 2nd tri, i felt that way last time in 1st tri, didnt want to be touched especially my breast since i cried to even take off my bra, but 2nd tri i turned a freak again :haha: just fooling hee hee, it really is so normal, who feels like being touched when ur hormones are so out of whack, feel bad for the hubbies but it doesnt last 4eva n they will have their reign again soon enough :D

wow ur already 9 weeks seaweed, cant believe it, feel like we just found out yesterday, time seems to be moving!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Thank you soo much seaweed & sunkiss!! It's so awesome to have you guys to talk to about all this, and it makes me feel so much better to know I'm not alone. :hugs:

Sex hasn't been going on much over here either. The few times we've been able to it was great, but the constant overwhelming fatigue and sickness just kill any desire. Which sucks because I've actually been having quite a few sex dreams! Man, I can't wait to make it to the second trimester!


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

checking in to see how yall r doing, my symptoms brought me back home today, this is what i was asking for right to feel more preggo lol, well i got it now!! the fatigue and nausea was escalated today and i felt so exhausted like i didnt sleep for 2 days, good to know hormones are going strong cause i feel sick, i think it really may be a boy this time cause i surely didnt have these symptoms last pregnancy, he is gonna kick mommy's butt ha ha, well as long as my baby is healthy n thriving i will take the pain for now, will be worth it when i hold that precious baby in my arms, i think i am going to take a break tomoro too, i have been going non stop and my body needs a break, we have to remember a little life is growing inside of us although we cant feel it the symptoms will surely remind us...hope u all are doing well, hang in there ladies :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

I had a pretty good day today. I ate a salad for lunch! It even had a hardboiled egg in it! And I kept it down!! That was a pretty big deal for me. Back to the old nausea and fatigue this evening though :lol:

I'm sorry you are feeling sick, sunkiss! Hope it gets better soon! Definitely take a break tomorrow and enjoy :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Hi Girls
Been away a bit lately, just so tired and sick I just want to sleep when I can.
9 weeks now...so excited time is moving slowly but surely. Only 3 weeks until I get my scan, date still not confirmed but keep checking the post for my appointment letter.

Me and OH are still having sex, but maybe once a week....when we were trying it was like 4 times a week, I am just to tired or cold...he is the same though so its all ok.

I am still getting serious nausea, not been sick again but its the same feeling day in day out. Seems worse in mornings and evenings and the only thing to stop is eating....not gained any weight so thats a good sign as I dont want to gain too much if i dont need too.
I need to upate my bump pics, I am sure I can feel something but could just be bloat or my belly fat....

We have been naughty and brought some baby clothes....I know I wanted to wait but couldnt help myself, we pretty much have all the clothes we need....its my sisters fault she wanted to go 'window' shopping and then we just brought stuff.

Speak soon ladies xxxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies :flower:

After 5 full days of headache/migraine, I think it may finally be gone! Hopes aren't too high about that though, it's still early and has all day to start back up again. I'll definitely be taking it easy today though (as usual!) 

Man, I don't think I can make it more than maybe 15 minutes without thinking about being pregnant/having a baby. It's pretty much all I think about. I have to admit I've been freaking out about it lately! I know it changes EVERYTHING so it's kinda scary. Luckily me and hubby have really good friends that had their first baby 5 months ago so it's nice having their perspective on things and knowing that we'll have babies at the same time :) I'm actually due within a week of when their baby was born so they'll be pretty much exactly a year apart! They have a little girl, so part of me is hoping for a little girl so we can get all their hand-me-downs :blush: 

2 and a half weeks until my next appointment! Not positive if I'll get another ultrasound (hoping!) but at the very least we should be able to hear the heartbeat by then so I'm super excited. At that point I'll be 11w5d so we decided that if everything goes well, we will start spreading the word! Can't wait until we can do that! 

Hope you are all feeling well today, make sure to drink lots of water (I'm having trouble with that!) and get in as many naps as you can! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hello ladies!

It's been 5 days since anyone has posted, how are you all doing out there?

I've entered into a state of total paranoia. Right around the 9 week mark my symptoms all started to fade and I'm not feeling very pregnant anymore and I'm scared to death. My next appointment isn't until the 28th and I have no idea how I'm going to be able to make it that long! Time is absolutely DRAGGING. I'm now wishing that I had ordered that fetal doppler as soon as I got the ultrasound like my original plan was, but I was so reassured at the time that I thought, why bother? Now it's been 3 weeks since my last appointment, and it will be 2 more until my next and I'm losing it. 

How are you all holding up??


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey ladies, I'm exhausted but wanted to say hello and send you all some :hugs:, hope everyone is doing ok. I'm totally with you, MrsMcD, my appointment is the 28th too and I've been feeling sooo impatient...I feel like the end of first tri is so close and yet soooo far, and I can barely wait.

I'm actually glad to hear your symptoms faded :hugs: I understand feeling worried, but as I'm sure you've heard, it's totally normal for them to go away around 9 weeks since hormone levels start dropping around that time as the placenta takes over. Mine are still here, but they keep changing. They're getting a bit more predictable in terms of what time of day they hit (worse in the evening), and I've found myself able to sleep a bit better, which is amazing. Now all I want is for the awful food aversions to go away so I can eat like a normal person again.

Though it's been quiet here, I've been thinking of you all...hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Hello Ladies

Sorry not been on here much lately, just for the odd post here and there.
10 weeks now whooooooo. Still waiting on a letter for my scan appointment, If i havent got one by next week I'll be calling the hospital...I want to see my baby lol.

I am suffering soooo much, I have constant nausea all day i am eating something every 30 minutes (fruit or a mint) just to stop the sick feeling in my mouth.

My constipation got so bad I saw my Dr as it was hurting and occasionally bled, I have haemaroids -- common in pregnancy so am on special medicine for that, got to drink lots of water and eat plenty of fibre. I also had a lump under my arm checked, blocked milk duct he said from where my breasts are growing...they feel HUGE. 

So all in all im having a pretty crappy time of it but still so happy to be going through it, every time I get to Thursday i get all excited as I'm one more week further.....I'm a PRUNE lol xxxxxxx


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls!!

it feels like ages since i last updated, so sorry i've been away so long, i was so busy with packing and moving and the move is finally done as of yesterday wooohooo :happydance: lol, i'm so happy for this new start, now time to unpack n get settled, whew i forgot how much work this is, im glad to see u ladies still here n doing well, i have been doing good, not too much to report, still have slight nausea, not daily and everyday i am still exhausted, nipps are still really sore, i have a backache too but i think thats from the packing, i didnt have to move anything or clean, OH and mom are a lifesaver but i had to organize and pack a bit..i have a dating scan tomorrow and so happy to see my lil rainbow, oh speaking of rainbow i have a story for u ladies, so for vday OH sent 3 dozen long stem roses to my job, he is so super sweet, luv him so much, so i look at the card to see where they came from and it said rainbow florist, i said awww he found a florist named rainbow to order for me how sweet *tear*, so later that eve i said hunny that was so sweet to find a florist named rainbow to order the roses from, he said i didnt order from rainbow, i ordered from ftd, i said well the card said from rainbow florist and showed it to him, he said wow they outsource to local florist for deliveries, wut is the odds they would pick a florist named rainbow out of all the florist in my area, unbelievable, just another indication everything is gonna be alright :D

MrsMcD123 dont worry bout the symptoms hun, the same happens for me, they come n go n vary in severity, some days i dont feel a thing and next day i am like oh crap its back lol, so enjoy those good days :D

i cant believe already this is week 10 for us, wow 1/4 of pregnancy is complete ladies wooohooo :happydance:

oh i missed my 9th week belly pic cause i like to take it at the top of the week so i will post my 10th on sat, i will come back tomorrow with a sono pic if i get one, pray for me ladies, u know we always worry for every scan!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> hey girls!!
> 
> it feels like ages since i last updated, so sorry i've been away so long, i was so busy with packing and moving and the move is finally done as of yesterday wooohooo :happydance: lol, i'm so happy for this new start, now time to unpack n get settled, whew i forgot how much work this is, im glad to see u ladies still here n doing well, i have been doing good, not too much to report, still have slight nausea, not daily and everyday i am still exhausted, nipps are still really sore, i have a backache too but i think thats from the packing, i didnt have to move anything or clean, OH and mom are a lifesaver but i had to organize and pack a bit..i have a dating scan tomorrow and so happy to see my lil rainbow, oh speaking of rainbow i have a story for u ladies, so for vday OH sent 3 dozen long stem roses to my job, he is so super sweet, luv him so much, so i look at the card to see where they came from and it said rainbow florist, i said awww he found a florist named rainbow to order for me how sweet *tear*, so later that eve i said hunny that was so sweet to find a florist named rainbow to order the roses from, he said i didnt order from rainbow, i ordered from ftd, i said well the card said from rainbow florist and showed it to him, he said wow they outsource to local florist for deliveries, wut is the odds they would pick a florist named rainbow out of all the florist in my area, unbelievable, just another indication everything is gonna be alright :D
> 
> MrsMcD123 dont worry bout the symptoms hun, the same happens for me, they come n go n vary in severity, some days i dont feel a thing and next day i am like oh crap its back lol, so enjoy those good days :D
> 
> i cant believe already this is week 10 for us, wow 1/4 of pregnancy is complete ladies wooohooo :happydance:
> 
> oh i missed my 9th week belly pic cause i like to take it at the top of the week so i will post my 10th on sat, i will come back tomorrow with a sono pic if i get one, pray for me ladies, u know we always worry for every scan!!

That is soo awesome about the rainbow florist!! Definitely a sign :) Yeah my mind has been so back and fourth about my symptoms easing up, one minute I'm panicked thinking the worst, the next minute I'm smacking myself cause it's such a typical worry :dohh: 

I was going to wait to take official belly pics until I could tell for sure I was showing (since I'm a bigger girl anyway) but I think I'll be taking one very soon and then start weekly pics so I can compare :) Who cares if I'm a bigger girl? No point in trying to hide it right? Besides, even if it's bloat I can definitely tell my tummy has gotten a bit bigger, and it sure isn't weight gain. Haven't gained a pound, in fact I've lost a few. My "loose" jeans have gotten quite snug on my tummy.


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls :hi:

sorry im late on the update, things have been crazy here, with the move and i have a very sick auntie that is dying from cancer, its really sad, my mom twin sister but we are dealing with it the best we can, just praying for her to not be in pain nor suffer. the sono went really well, i saw rainbow moving for the first time, just melted my heart, i didnt expect to see my baby move, i was just so happy to see the heartbeat but the movement really made it so much more real. i was suppose to be 10 weeks but they dated me 10 weeks 2 days so baby is doing really well with dates now, they wont change my due date because its so close, i truly believe i was no more than 10 weeks 1 day though cause i know i ovulated on cd 19 or 20 so i can change my date back to the 13th :happydance:

i do have a couple of issues to report and i am just praying that it will not effect my pregnancy in any way, i am not too worried about either of them for now, my pap did come back with abnormal cells a very low grade though, i had this 20 yrs ago and they did a colposcopy and biopsy and the treatment was to freeze my cervix to remove the cells, since then all my paps have come back normal, i took a pap july of last yr (6mths ago) and it was normal so this has just happen, i spoke to my regular ob about it and she said i can have a colposcopy done if i want but they cannot treat me during pregnancy and it can wait til after i have the baby and it will not effect the baby nor will i get cancer with such a low grade in this time frame, that made me feel so much better whew!! other thing is on the sono doc saw a very small bleed, i dont know exactly where it is but it was on the opposite side of baby, i am assuming it was the uterus, she asked if i am spotting and i told her i was a few weeks ago very brief and little and it was brown only when i wiped, she said she believes it may have happened when baby implanted and its nothing to worry over..i am sure my high risk is going to want to keep an eye on it to make sure it goes away, i read this is very common in 1st tri and usually resolves itself, she did say my cervix looks good, nice and long and that made me feel so good, honestly i am not too worried, just a tad but i have such a great feeling for this pregnancy, like i know everything will be ok this time :D

ok gonna post rainbow pic now!!


----------



## sunkiss

amazing how quickly they develop, last time looked like a beautiful blob and now u can clearly see baby's body parts :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0604.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well. Lovely pic sunkiss, cant believe you have had two scans and I havent even had one yet....I am still waiting on my appointment letter from the hospital, if i havent got it by Thursday ill ring the hospital myself....cant believe were nearly at the 11 week mark....been waiting so long to get this far, 1 more week and ill be a plum lol!!

MrsMcD know what you mean with the rounding out on the tummy area, ive not gained any weight but by lower tummy feels rounder and firmer....I am a bigger girl too. I love feeling it hoping its baby and not just fat lol.

I told some more family members on the weekend, seeing as i probably wont see them now till april, were all over moon and totally didnt expect the news.

I managed to get OH into a baby store yesterday and we had a look at the cots and prams, the one i like we veto'ed right away as it looked like the baby was down on the ground. We did see a lovely icandy one that we both liked....I know its still early days and I wont be getting it soon but at least my sister can start saving (shes offered to buy it for us)

Speak soon, hopefully ill have an scan appointment next time we speak

xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Amazing pic, sunkiss, thanks for posting! :cloud9: Glad you are feeling good, the issues you mentioned really do sound like nothing to worry about so it's great to see you so positive :hugs:

It's funny, we're dancing around more or less the same due dates! Mine is officially the 15th based on ov, but I was dated consistent with the 13th (and my tickers are based on the 11th which is the LMP date). It sounds like they're going to keep the 15th b/c it's close enough. I'm impatient to get to second tri so I've been counting based on the 11th, but at some point when I get to a week I really like and wouldn't mind extending, I plan to take a few days extra and shift to the 15th :lol:

I definitely feel rounder, but I don't think it's my uterus yet...think I would be able to tell if it were a true bump, and it still feels like it could be bloat. Still, even though I can still fit into my regular clothes, I got some new maternity clothes and started wearing them for comfort on some days. Also, I do think I felt some round ligament pain this morning! I burped :lol: and felt a sudden sharp pain in my groin that went away after a second. First time I've felt that. So that was interesting!

Other than that, just waiting waiting waiting for my appointment next Tues...no scan but probably doppler. I'll be 12 weeks based on LMP and 11+5 based on dating, so if we hear that heartbeat I'm going to tell a few more people. I feel like I'm just holding my breath until then.

Hope everyone is feeling good today :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss, AWESOME picture!!! Blobs with heartbeats are great, but when they actually start looking like babies, that's soooo exciting! Did you get to hear the heartbeat?

So it does look like we're all probably due within a week of each other :) My DD so far is September 13th, that's based off of LMP and also my last ultrasound. My next appointment is next Tuesday which will put me at 11w5d. Not sure if I'll be getting an ultrasound but we should at least be able to hear the heartbeat :) If all goes well, we will start spreading the word which I *can't wait* for! I've been trying to think of cute ways to announce on Facebook (once we've told everyone that's important). Not sure what we'll do yet though. But man I can't wait! I also can't wait to start working on registering! We'll be getting mostly gender neutral stuff so we're going to start working on that early. Can't wait to find out the sex but man we have a ways to go for that!

Physically I've been feeling better lately. Still tired, still getting headaches every day but the morning sickness is gone. My nipples have been dry and peely, anyone else? My husband also made a comment yesterday that they are starting to look a little bit darker. Man, part of me hates feeling so positive about this pregnancy just in case, but things really do seem to be right this time. Oooooh I can't wait until next Tuesday so I can *really* get excited!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies, how is everyone? :hugs: Hope you're all feeling better this week.

I'm wondering, are any of you showing? This week I think I suddenly started looking slightly pregnant! It's very exciting, but a mixed blessing until Tuesday, since I know some of my friends are suspicious and it makes it harder to keep things a secret. Also, my chest has grown noticeably -- one of my friends commented on that the other day :dohh: I hate having to try to hide these things when I like and feel proud of how I look! Tuesday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

How are wel all? I have a rotton cold so am miserable. Cant taking any meds so am on hot water and honey.....

I am so pissed with my hospital, 11 weeks and still no scan date, I called athem and they said oh your only 11 weeks, we'll probably book you next week for around 13 weeks or so....grrrrrrrr I just want my scan to see baby is ok.


I feel like I am showing a bit, my lower tummy is rounded out and firmer than normal but I keep telling myself its just fat lol. I cannot wait to have my lovely baby bump.


On a great note my sister in law had her 2nd baby today, a girl...not sure of weight etc but sooooo excited as she will have a play mate when our little one is born.
xxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

I wouldn't say I'm quite showing but I've certainly noticed my tummy getting bigger! It doesn't feel firm so at this point I'm sure it's bloat and my uterus shoving my fat upwards :) I don't think my boobs have gotten any bigger yet but my nipples have been really dry and peely for the past couple weeks, I'm having to lotion them up whenever I get out of the shower! 

Seaweed, my next appointment is on Tuesday also! I have no idea if I'll be getting another ultrasound but I really really hope! If not, I better at least get to hear the heartbeat or I'm going to lose it. I'm so paranoid now about having another MMC. 

c1403, that's awesome your babies are going to be so close together!! The closest in age baby we will have in our life will be almost exactly 1 year older. And unfortunately the closest in age cousin will already almost be 7. But that's okay :) 

I'm so tired of not being able to scream it to the world!! I want everyone to know :) Are you all going to be making any sort of announcement on Facebook once you've told everyone important in your lives? I am, I want to do something cute but I'm not sure. Also not sure how cutesy my husband will want to be about it. I was thinkin it would be really cute to recreate the movie poster for the movie Knocked Up with my husbands face, but I think that idea will probably be a little too much for him.


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm quite showing but I've certainly noticed my tummy getting bigger! It doesn't feel firm so at this point I'm sure it's bloat and my uterus shoving my fat upwards :) I don't think my boobs have gotten any bigger yet but my nipples have been really dry and peely for the past couple weeks, I'm having to lotion them up whenever I get out of the shower!
> 
> Seaweed, my next appointment is on Tuesday also! I have no idea if I'll be getting another ultrasound but I really really hope! If not, I better at least get to hear the heartbeat or I'm going to lose it. I'm so paranoid now about having another MMC.
> 
> c1403, that's awesome your babies are going to be so close together!! The closest in age baby we will have in our life will be almost exactly 1 year older. And unfortunately the closest in age cousin will already almost be 7. But that's okay :)
> 
> I'm so tired of not being able to scream it to the world!! I want everyone to know :) Are you all going to be making any sort of announcement on Facebook once you've told everyone important in your lives? I am, I want to do something cute but I'm not sure. Also not sure how cutesy my husband will want to be about it. I was thinkin it would be really cute to recreate the movie poster for the movie Knocked Up with my husbands face, but I think that idea will probably be a little too much for him.

Its funny, we have massive gaps with babies in my family then all of a sudden a there is a outburst of pregnancies and then it settles down for a few years again lol. I have one baby due every month from Feb - July then me in september lol so lots of baby mates lol.

When I stand up I think i can feel/see a bump but when i sit down its just my fat lol.

Nearly at the 12 week mark I really hope I have my scan date through in the next few days.

xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD123 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm quite showing but I've certainly noticed my tummy getting bigger! It doesn't feel firm so at this point I'm sure it's bloat and my uterus shoving my fat upwards :) I don't think my boobs have gotten any bigger yet but my nipples have been really dry and peely for the past couple weeks, I'm having to lotion them up whenever I get out of the shower!

The first thing I noticed was my uterus "shoving my fat upwards" as you put it, haha :lol: Initially I figured it was bloat, but it didn't change size or shape and was still there when I didn't feel bloated. Then a few days later I started being able to feel my uterus.
I'm envious that your boobs have not gotten bigger :lol: I know some people like that side effect of pregnancy, but I really did not need the extra 2 cup sizes!



MrsMcD123 said:


> Seaweed, my next appointment is on Tuesday also! I have no idea if I'll be getting another ultrasound but I really really hope! If not, I better at least get to hear the heartbeat or I'm going to lose it. I'm so paranoid now about having another MMC.

I know what you mean. My situation is the same. I'm hoping if they can't find a heartbeat with a doppler I'll be able to get an ultrasound, otherwise I will definitely be asking if I can be referred for one ASAP.

I'm really finding it hard to wait for Tuesday. It's just such an important milestone and it will be so amazing to be able to tell people. I had about four different dreams about it last night and woke up at 5:30 very excited. I really don't like feeling this way because the outcome is still uncertain and I feel like I'm setting myself up for a huge fall if something, God forbid, is wrong :nope: I don't tolerate uncertainty very well! Maybe it's lucky I have a work deadline on Tuesday so I will hopefully be somewhat distracted from counting the minutes!



MrsMcD123 said:


> Are you all going to be making any sort of announcement on Facebook once you've told everyone important in your lives? I am, I want to do something cute but I'm not sure. Also not sure how cutesy my husband will want to be about it. I was thinkin it would be really cute to recreate the movie poster for the movie Knocked Up with my husbands face, but I think that idea will probably be a little too much for him.

Haha, that is so cute! Please tell us if your husband agrees to that :lol: I am not planning to do anything on facebook for a while, but my husband and I were talking last night about how it's possible someone will post something on my wall (or "timeline," whatever :wacko:)...I guess if that happens I won't delete it. If I do announce something on facebook it will probably be in the form of a photo with an obvious bump once I'm showing more, or an announcement of the sex after we find that out.


----------



## shantehend

Had my NT scan done on the 24th. I was 11+5 but the LO was measuring 12+4. The EDD they calculated was 9/3/11, but I'm sure my dr is going to keep it at 9/9/11. Doesn't matter because the baby will come when it's ready. I will post my scan pics after I find my digital camera. I haven't unpacked it since I moved last month. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear your baby is doing well, shantehend! Congrats on being in the second trimester!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls,

sorry havent updated, been going through fam issues with my sick auntie, she passed on today, cancer took her from us, was my mom twin sis, im happy she is no longer in pain anymore, was hard to see her that way, now have to prepare a eulogy, my mom asked me to do it, kinda nervous, never did it before but i will pray to God for strength.

rainbow is doing well, seen my doc last week friday and she told me not to worry about that small bleed on scan, she said she doesnt even think its a bleed more like fluid which is normal and she scheduled me for a coloposcopy regarding the abnormal cells, she is not worried about that one either which made me more at ease...i have my nt scan friday coming, excited as i get to see rainbow again :D

aww sorry u still dont have a scan yet c1403, that really sucks, i really hope they get u a scan really soon, i know u want to see ur little baby so bad!!

i didnt get to hear the hb last scan MrsMcD123, havent heard it since my 2nd scan at 6 weeks but i could see it beating strong..i hope to hear it again at the nt scan!!

congrats on ur scan shantehend :happydance: hope to see the pics soon!!

i dont know but to me i am not looking to preggo yet, i just have this bloat at the end of the day, not firm enough yet but i was the same way with my daughter, was bloat for me until week 15 then i could start to see a lil bump, i have gained some lbs and clothes are tight now so i will be getting some more maternity things asap!! my doc will see me again in 4 weeks when i am 15 weeks and will begin measuring my cervix at that time, she said 2nd tri will start at 14 weeks, 2nd tri varies i noticed with different sites...this site also starts 2nd tri at 14 weeks, so i will have to follow that.

well ladies glad to see u are all doing well, time is surely moving for us, praying our beans stay safe n snug, chat with u ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry about your auntie, sunkiss. :hugs: Please take care of yourself.

Looking forward to hearing about your NT scan next week!


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm not even sure if I'll be getting a NT scan, I declined the blood work (I've heard soo many stories about false positives, and I don't want to worry any more than I need to!) so I'm not sure if they will still do the NT scan without the blood work. I sure hope though! If they don't just do it, I'll definitely ask to have it done. So glad yours went well shantehend! Can't wait to see the pic :) And I'm so sorry for your loss sunkiss, what a difficult time for you and your family :( *hugs*


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking about you today MrsMcD :hugs: please let us know how it goes!! How are you doing? I'm soooo nervous...


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Thinking about you today MrsMcD :hugs: please let us know how it goes!! How are you doing? I'm soooo nervous...

Thank you, thinking of you too :hugs: I'm extremely nervous too and feeling icky this morning. What time is your appointment? Mine is at 5:45PM.


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine is at 4:15 PST, so just a bit later than yours. So long to wait...


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Mine is at 4:15 PST, so just a bit later than yours. So long to wait...

I'm PST too :) Today is definitely going to be a long, long day. AHH. I just want to sleep and wake up an hour before the appointment!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh, why did I think you were on the East Coast? Well, I hope your day is going ok! I just got through a presentation at work, so it's so far so good...hoping for more good stuff in a few hours!


----------



## seaweed eater

How'd it go, hon? :hugs: Glad to say mine was great...heard that heartbeat loud and clear! Couldn't be more excited about starting the second trimester (or starting it in 2 days, or 4, depending on how you count, but the doctor said once the heartbeat is audible the risk is similar to 2nd tri risk).


----------



## MrsMcD123

Went great!!!!!!! We got a quick ultrasound, got to see the baby and heard the heartbeat! 170bmp. I was really surprised how fast he was able to pick up the heartbeat, it was pretty much right away. He also said, and he said he definitely wasn't certain, but we ALL saw what appeared to be a lil penis! But he also said that his daughter had what looked like a big penis up until about 16 weeks so we can't be sure yet :) I'll post the pictures after dinner :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, how incredibly exciting!! :happydance: I can't wait until we find out something about the sex...I feel like I'd like to know even uncertain guesses, but I could see that being a bit frustrating, too. But I hope it's not! Have a great dinner...congrats :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

The pictures aren't the best quality, but you get the idea :) The middle picture you can see what looks like it could be the penis! 

https://i.imgur.com/HozgP.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

I totally see what you mean, and I usually don't see at all what people are talking about when they guess a gender! :happydance: But isn't it supposed to have something to do with the angle of the thing, too? I can't really tell what the angle is in the photo, but if the u/s tech thought it was a boy, then I believe it.


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> I totally see what you mean, and I usually don't see at all what people are talking about when they guess a gender! :happydance: But isn't it supposed to have something to do with the angle of the thing, too? I can't really tell what the angle is in the photo, but if the u/s tech thought it was a boy, then I believe it.

No idea about what the angle was, but yeah it was actually my OB that did the u/s and said that :) I have my next two appointments already set up, plus he said I should be getting notification in the mail about the anatomy scan that will be somewhere between 16-20 weeks, I can't wait for that one!


----------



## shantehend

Here goes my LO (sorry for the blur) Had to use my webcam because I couldn't find my digital camera.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120229_3.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









Snapshot_20120229_2.JPG
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 9









Snapshot_20120229_4.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Here goes my LO (sorry for the blur) Had to use my webcam because I couldn't find my digital camera.

Yay!! Awesome pictures!! :) So how have you been feeling lately? :)


----------



## c1403

Loving the pictures ladies....FINALLY i have my scan date 13th March. Ill be 13+5 and its the day before my birthday. I am now counting down the days......12 to go.

Also so excited to be a plum 

xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy early birthday, c! :flower: Having your scan the day before will be a wonderful present indeed!


----------



## seaweed eater

And a very happy 12 weeks to all the Sept 13th ladies :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD123 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Here goes my LO (sorry for the blur) Had to use my webcam because I couldn't find my digital camera.
> 
> Yay!! Awesome pictures!! :) So how have you been feeling lately? :)Click to expand...

I'm doing ok. The hyperemesis is subsiding and I can hold down foods. Much better than my last pregnancy. My LO looks weird in the pics. LOL


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

i'm loving the sono pics, so very sweet, it is amazing how our lil beautiful blobs all look like lovely babies now, so exciting, did u girls get to see the babies move? that is always such a treat as well as hearing those lil precious heartbeats :D. 

yay finally c1403, i'm so happy u finally get to see ur LO n wut a lovely bday gift that will be :happydance:

MrsMcD123, there is some truth to that nub theory, still uncertain this early but the nub theory held true for me, Olivia's nub was flat as a rug parallel with her spine and sure enough she was a girl, if u see a lil angle upwards odds are it should be a boy, urs sorta looks boyish :D will be interesting to compare now and see wut we get later. i plan on doing a 3d scan same as i did with Olivia at 16 weeks n will find out gender. my gut is telling me i am having a lil prince this time cause i feel a bit different, cant wait to find out cause i was right on with Olivia.

the day has finally come ladies, today would have been Olivia's due date...didnt know how i would feel but i woke up with such peace and calmness today...i really had a wonderful day, thought i would be a wreck but i didnt cry not once...she is such a good baby, always comforting n calming me :D

nt scan in the morning ladies, im so excited to see rainbow again :happydance:, i will report back later tomorrow n let u guys know how it went.


----------



## sunkiss

oh n i need to change my tickers back to sept 13th, been lazy, yay we are in week 12 woohooo!!!


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, I saw my LO move all over the place on the u/s in the hospital. But the day of my NT scan, it didn't move at all. Must've been sleeping :sleep:. The tech had to wiggle my tummy to get the baby to move away from the wall to get the measurement. It's arm was up by it's head, as if sprawled out relaxing. So funny. Glad to see you had a peaceful day yesterday.


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> oh n i need to change my tickers back to sept 13th, been lazy, yay we are in week 12 woohooo!!!

Woo hooo!!!! September 13th :) I'm so glad you were at peace yesterday, reading your post about your angel brought tears to my eyes :)

We got to go tell my husbands grandparents yesterday! They are so excited, especially his grandma. She jumped up and gave me the biggest hug and kept going on and on about how excited she is :) And bonus!! September 13th is her birthday!! I know it's rare to actually have your baby on the EDD but man would it be awesome if it happens! It would be so special to have our LO on his grandmas birthday! She also told us that we could pick out any stroller/travel system we want which is awesome and going to be such a huge help! Me and hubby are going to stick with gender neutral for bigger items, so I started looking last night because I was so excited. I found the CUTEST gender neutral travel system, I'm SO excited about it! Hubby is at work so I'll have to wait to get his opinion until he gets home but if he loves it half as much as I do, we'll be good to go! Here it is. https://www.target.com/p/Chicco-Cortina-KeyFit-30-Travel-System-in-Miro-Yellow/-/A-11120108 :happydance:

Today we go tell my grandma and my mom is taking us out to eat dinner after. My mom is so ridiculously excited about this, I get the feeling that she is going to be spoiling me and :baby: rotten :) 

c1403, soo excited about your first scan! Can't wait to see the pictures :) 

shantehend, glad you're feeling better! I think your pictures look great, pretty clear for an ultrasound. This past ultrasound I had I don't think was even scheduled but my OB and his nurse knew how extremely worried I've been this whole time so he just did a really quick one for me to show everything was going good.


----------



## seaweed eater

Sunkiss, I'm so so glad to read you felt at peace yesterday on Olivia's due date :hugs: how did the scan go today?

How many of us are due on the 13th?! I am (based on 8 week scan), just haven't changed my tickers from LMP yet. Waiting to see if anything changes next week at the NT scan. But how crazy that so many of us are on the exact same day!


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls :hi:

scan went very good, well rainbow was there just hanging out sucking its thumb without a care in the world n would not turn for the tech ha ha, she couldnt really take good measurements...i dont mind it, i just really wanted the scan to see my baby again in which i did :happydance: they said they can just do a blood test that will give me same results in 2nd tri...i had a good laugh at how my baby didnt have a care in the world just hanging out kicking legs lol..they wouldnt let me hear hb, she said as long as they see a good hb the doc does not like to turn the machine on, something about sound waves or heat something like that on baby, never heard that one before but i didnt mind it much, just would be nice to hear, hopefully on next doc visit when i am 15 weeks she can get it with doppler.

MrsMcD123, i luv that stroller and colors, very cute!! i get to tell a few ppl this wknd as well n excited about that...i decided to announce on fb and everyone else on mothers day, figured it would be such a great time to announce n post...most that see me on a daily will know before then though as i will be showing for sure :D

i think most of us are due on sept 13th, doc office is still using sept 9th because dates so close to dating scan she wont change, wow will be very interesting to see if any of us deliver on that date. i have some new pics n will post in a lil bit.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies
Glad to see your all doing well, and sunkiss so glad you got through such a difficult day, and you have your rainbow and angel for comfort.

For me the next week cant come fast enough, I am counting down the days to my scan (8 to go).

I'm waiting for a call from my midwife as last night when I went to the loo I noticed some brownish discharge, it had gone away by this morning but I have just noticed it again this afternoon. Its only when I wipe, nothing on my undies. Doing my normal google research as I have no pain and its not full flow or red it should be fine, but obviously i'm concerned. Ive left a message and hopefully she will call me back somepoint this evening.

Will keep you posted but im not to worried right now as I still feel nausea and soooo tired and i have such big bloat, my sister is convincevd i'm showing and mum thinks its twins lol

Were in our 12th week whooooooooo. My due date is 15th but I worked it out to be the 13th as-well as i have shorter cycles. Guess ill have a firm date next week
xxxx
xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Glad you are not feeling too worried, c. Doesn't sound like there is cause for worry. Hope you hear back from the MW soon for some reassurance.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ahhhh, I made it Facebook official! Here is what I posted, nothing over the top :) https://i.imgur.com/OKpmc.jpg


----------



## Krippy

Awesome pics...All of you Ladies! I have been silently stalking your progress and crying with joy over your rainbows! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

sorry my pic is late, forgot to come back n post, this was the best out the bunch since rainbow was not in good position, i am going for a 3d scan in 2 weeks for gender, cant wait, i have always been a curious person lol, i have a feeling its a boy but we shall soon see :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0627.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sunkiss

cant believe we are 13 weeks ladies :happydance:, next week officially 2nd tri but i know some sites n docs say 2nd tri starts now, i wonder how they determine n come up with the weeks...how have u ladies symptoms been? i still have sore boobs n a little fatigue, a lil gassy depends on what i eat n still bloated...i have gained a few lbs too cause appetite is crazy ugh lol, still not showing enough for others to notice but def have grown, i bought some new maternity clothes and i feel so much more comfy now.

sorry to hear about the brown discharge c1403, but u are right not to worry, it is very normal, i had some too and it past whew..how is the discharge now? yay ur scan is only 5 days away wooohooo :happydance:

awww that is such a cute idea for fb MrsMcD123, adorable gender neutral things u have, so what was the reaction? everyone excited i know :D

hey there Krippy, so good to see u hun, i've missed u, how are u doing? please come back n update on how things are going :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey ladies! So great to hear from you all! <3

We had our NT scan yesterday, baby is low risk which is a huge relief...and also...like MrsMcD, we all saw a boy nub! :yipee: I was so excited to find out, of course it's not 100% at this stage but I totally believe it. I've been thinking it's a boy all along. I love getting to use pronouns other than "it" and thinking of him as our _son_! :happydance:

We measured consistent with September 12th so I've gone ahead and changed my tickers to the 13th...my official due date is still the 15th but the 13th feels like the "real" date to me. So happy 13 weeks to all of us! :happydance:

The other thing I found out is that my placenta is lying quite low at the moment...the tech said not to worry about it at this point, and she said it was too early to diagnose as a previa, so I'm just hoping it moves up by birth time (I know most of them do). And I'm glad I know so I can be extra careful!

I hope you're all feeling well this week :hugs: I have been consistently well in the middle of the day, not as bothered by odors, and not sleeping quite as much (only 10 hours instead of 12!), but morning and evening are still iffy and I still have plenty of food aversions...I also think I've actually been vomiting more often the past few weeks than before (2-3 times a week now). I'm hoping the MS goes away soon, because I'm tired of it!
I've also started having 2nd tri symptoms like more frequent round ligament pain, and foot cramps. And my bump is growing! I can't wait until I can feel movement, my placenta is posterior so hopefully it will be earlier than 20 weeks :cloud9:

Hope you're all doing well! Here are some pictures of our kiddo. Being sick isn't as bad now that I know this adorable thing is what's causing it!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Man 2 more weeks and you get the sex sunkiss! I can't wait to hear what it is! :) Heck yeah on the maternity clothes, I bought some too and I'm soo much more comfortable, no more having to unbotton my pants when nobody is looking! lol 

Seaweed eater- YAY TEAM BLUE!! Tbh I had no idea what you were talking about when you mentioned the angle when I was talking about my ultrasound but I've looked into the "angle of the dangle" and going by that, I think even more now that mine is a little boy too :D It definitely looks like it's pointing upwards rather than straight out like a girl nub. I feel really sure it's a boy and I'm dying to go by some cute boy stuff but I'd hate to do that and then find out it's a girl so I'm fighting the temptation until the anatomy scan :) 

As far as symptoms go, I've been feeling quite a bit better, much more energy lately, much less indigestion. My nipples haven't really been sore since around week 9, but they are more sensitive which is making certain things a little more fun if you catch my drift! lol My mornings are still a little blah, my stomach is usually super bloated in the morning and I have this new weird thing where for the first hour or two I'm awake, I gag over everything. I've been more mucous-y in the mornings, I always have to blow my nose and THAT makes me gag, smells make me gag, sometimes I just think about gagging and gag. I've gagged until I've thrown up a few times, luckily on an empty stomach so it was pretty much just juice or milk. 

I went out and bought a body pillow today since sleeping has been getting more uncomfortable. I tried it out when I got home, between my knees and to keep my arm up, and stuffed a regular pillow to my lower back and it felt so good! The back pillow even more than the body pillow for the front, I feel like I've been missing out on comfort! I'm looking forward to trying it out tonight, hopefully it makes a difference in how I feel in the morning.

Okay so I've got to admit, I've been STALKING this thread. I check like 5-6 times a day lol Anyone else stalking? hehe


----------



## c1403

Hey All

Only 4 more days until I get to see my baby,so excited.

Not had any more discharge so am feeling much more relaxed about it.

I have brought some maternity clothes already lol, I cant work out if my bloat is baby or fat. Heres my 12 week pic. Havent taken one yet for 13 weeks.

Ooooh sunkiss not long till you find out. We are still certain we want to wait and have a suprise although everyone is saying boy for us too lol

xxxx


----------



## c1403

Ooops pic didnt upload
 



Attached Files:







11 week bump.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Krippy

Missed you too SunKiss...Have to admit I never left just didn't have much to say. :) Just having fun listening to all of you ladies!

Great news though...My thyroid levels are normal and we are going to TTC this month. I am just waiting for AF to get here and off we go...Hoping it will be easy for us and so excited to have something positive to look forward to.

Other than that I have been working out lots...every mon, wed, and fri at 5:30am. It has been killing me but I have been eating better, sleeping better, and I have already lost 1 pound. That 1 pound might sound trivial but with my thyroid problems I think that is pretty good!

Body pillows are the bomb Mrs. McD...I still sleep with mine and I am not preggo. My DH feels like it is a third person in the bed though...It drives him nuts! lol

Glad for you happy news about your low risk babe seaweed...love scans that are happy news.

Great pic C...Don't worry I wore stretchy things at around the 10 week mark with RJ. I was huge! 

Talk to you soon girls and I will keep you updated on my progress~


----------



## sunkiss

its so good to hear from u Krippy, i often think of u, bree and jewelz...oh that is fab news about ur thyroid wooohooo u can start again next cycle :happydance: i wish u all the best hunny, cant wait to hear the great news of ur :bfp:

awww congrats seaweed, very cute pics of ur lil kiddo :happydance: its crazy that we all are leaning boy, well u and MrsMcD123 basically just about had it confirmed on scan, mines is just a feeling, wow will be so interesting to see if we all have boys on sept 13th ha ha!! i dont know too much at placenta previa but i'm glad its nothing u have to worry about at this point, sounds like its plenty of time for it to move up :D

i swear my new mattress OH just got me feels like a big cloud, i am sleeping in so much comfort now, i was asking him for one of those pillows but i dont think i need it now since the bed is a big pillow top cloud..makes a big difference when ur preggo to have that extra comfort :D

awww cute lil bump brewing there c1403, i am about that size or a lil bigger i dont know bump from bloat at this point, i think we are at that in btwn stage where the uterus is pushing up above the pelvic line now, over the next few weeks real baby bump will surely set in.

i did have some cramping earlier this week and i was worried about it, it wasnt severe or anything and i did not have bleeding but u know for everything we worry, then i started reading the development stage for my weeks and there the answer was, all it is was stretching and growing pains, that was the uterus expanding cause the pain was also in my pelvic area..so look out for that ladies if it hasnt happen already...i know some of these things happened last pregnancy but i cant remember at wut stage lol, i have total pregnancy brain, thats a whole diff story ha ha!!

things are looking great for us ladies, i still keep u all in my prayers that it stays that way :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear all is well with all of you -- C, that you have not had more discharge, and Krippy, that your thyroid is normal, and that several of us have had great scans and are starting to feel less sick. :happydance:

Thanks for the heads up about the stretching, sunkiss...I have definitely felt more stretchy and slightly crampy feelings in the past couple of weeks (concurrent with my bump starting to really show). I'm glad I have gotten to see and hear from kiddo multiple times around the same time so I'm not as worried.

Going to the doctor later today to have my throat looked at...just a minor side effect, but I had some pain while I was vomiting yesterday evening and it's been painful to eat since, afraid I have injured my esophagus somehow. The crazy things that happen in pregnancy! I'm sure it's nothing serious and either way I just feel blessed to have gotten to this point.


----------



## shantehend

Second trimester today (according to US standards), wooohooo!!!! Hopefully time will tick faster. I know most of you are excited and want to enjoy the time, so no offense to anyone. But this is number 7 for me and after the initial hyperemesis I am just ready to be done. I'm going to love my baby like I love my other children, but this is my last pregnancy. I just cant do it anymore. Anyway, enough of my ranting. Hope you ladies are doing well and enjoying your pregnancies!!! Glad most of you are doing much better than I am.


----------



## c1403

I am so excited and nervous, Tuesday is just around hte corner and I get to see my little baby. :-D

Will post a pic asap

xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

How did your scan go today, C? :hugs:

Just noticed it's 6 months to our due date for the September 13th girls! :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ohh can't wait to hear about the scan today!

6 months, I can't believe it! This really is going by quickly :) 

So I got some extremely exciting news today!! Every year, the Ellen DeGeneres show does a big Mothers Day special, they fill the audience with first time mommies-to-be and they give away *thousands* of dollars worth of gear to everyone in the audience. I just applied yesterday and got a call today, I'M IN!!!!! I can't believe it! Every year Huggies has given 6 months supply of diapers, last year Whirlpool gave high-efficiency washers and dryers, an HD camcorder, baby clothes, a travel system, crib, baby food, mommy jewelry, carriers, and tons more :) I got so excited that I started to gag and dry heave after I got off the phone :) It's being filmed on May 10th so two more months! WOO!

So how is everyone feeling? I've been doing better for the most part, still getting headaches and now I'm gagging over everything but nothing too bad :)


----------



## Krippy

Saw GP yesterday and we have a green light for TTC this cycle! Yaaaahhh! So ready for my rainbow! Hope you all are doing fantastic!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Saw GP yesterday and we have a green light for TTC this cycle! Yaaaahhh! So ready for my rainbow! Hope you all are doing fantastic!

Woohoo!!!! Good luck! :) :flower:


----------



## Krippy

Can't believe you are going to be on Ellen! She is my fave! I am so jealous!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, that's amazing news, MrsMcD!! What a cool experience...and of course lucky you to get all that gear :D

Krippy, so glad to hear you are ready for TTC! Hope you see that BFP soon!!


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Scan went perfect, baby is measuring exactly as it should (same dates as LMP) so I am in the September 13th club too.....

I almost started crying as soon as she put the jelly on but heard heartbeat right away, was nice and strong. Then we saw baby, who was being really stubborn and wouldnt turn to face us....kept kicking out and stretching but wouldnt show us their face lol. The sonographer pointed out the heart which was beating away, kidneys, bladder, 2 feet and 2 hands....was amazing. I had to go empty my bladder and then she tried to get a clear image of hte face (otherwise I was going to have to go for a walk and come back)....Baby turned for about 2 seconds so she quickly got a shot and then it turnedaround again....obviously camera shy.

So happy and realaved, we got 4 pics in total (i only paid for 2 so over the moon about that). Sent pics to my mum and sister right away, mum was crying as she was so releaved and hasnt slept for 2 nights bless her. Also announced on facebook....

All in all BEST birthday ever xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Here are the pics
 



Attached Files:







13+5 Baby.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









13+5 baby head.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









13+5 Baby Hand.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c1403

Krippy said:


> Saw GP yesterday and we have a green light for TTC this cycle! Yaaaahhh! So ready for my rainbow! Hope you all are doing fantastic!

Good luck hun, sending lots of sticky baby dust xxxx


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> Ohh can't wait to hear about the scan today!
> 
> 6 months, I can't believe it! This really is going by quickly :)
> 
> So I got some extremely exciting news today!! Every year, the Ellen DeGeneres show does a big Mothers Day special, they fill the audience with first time mommies-to-be and they give away *thousands* of dollars worth of gear to everyone in the audience. I just applied yesterday and got a call today, I'M IN!!!!! I can't believe it! Every year Huggies has given 6 months supply of diapers, last year Whirlpool gave high-efficiency washers and dryers, an HD camcorder, baby clothes, a travel system, crib, baby food, mommy jewelry, carriers, and tons more :) I got so excited that I started to gag and dry heave after I got off the phone :) It's being filmed on May 10th so two more months! WOO!
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? I've been doing better for the most part, still getting headaches and now I'm gagging over everything but nothing too bad :)

So exciting..... I have gagged a few times, but that was when I had to clear up after my cat who was sick YUCK xxx


----------



## Krippy

What beautiful pics C! I am so happy for you! Do you still think you are having a girl? Did you see any parts or lack there of? lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Here are the pics

Woohooooooo!! Nice clear pictures too! :)


----------



## c1403

Hey Kripy...no didnt see any parts, baby had back to us the whole time. I dont know, my OH thinks boy now and I am in between....staying team yellow so will find out for sure in september lol 

xxx


----------



## sunkiss

hey girlies :hi:

yay we are in 2nd tri official 2moro for me woot woot!!! im scared sometimes but i feel confident for the most part n so excited for this journey...just going to stay positive even when i feel scared cause i have too many signs that everything will be ok this time. i have been feeling great, just tender boobs n a lil fatigue still but other than that i feel really good!! oh n urination is increasing, i get up twice now at night, but that just means rainbow is growing and so is my uterus lol..the lovely joys we go through for our beautiful babies :D

sorry u are still feeling sick shantehend :hugs:, wow 7th pregnancy u have been blessed, my granny had 15 n bless her heart i dunno how she did it but indeed every baby is such a blessing, did u feel this sick in all ur pregnancies? i sure hope it passes soon hun!!

OMG MrsMcD123, i am so jealous of u right now :haha: wut an honor to get on that show, congrats hunny, i heard the gifts are so awesome!! i swear if i were closer i would try n get tix to go with u hee hee!! plus ellen is such a gem i luv her!! i cant wait to hear of all the great gifts u get :happydance:

yay Krippy, i am so excited for u hunny :happydance:!!! looking forward to that forever baby bfp from u really soon, my cousin told me the other day that she heard from joel osteen, whenever u r near ur destiny wut God has planned the devil does his work to slow u down but he cannot stop destiny!!! he said thats how u know u are close to destiny when hurdles n obstacles are around..u faced urs so now it is ur time for destiny..i was so needing to hear this when she told me this :D

wooohooo c1403 yay finally we get to see ur pride n joy :happydance: wut a pretty lil baby u have there, i luv ur pics so clear n nice..so happy u get such a nice bday gift hun, it was worth the wait huh, now it can feel so much more real for u that u got to see ur pretty baby, i know u are team yellow but i am getting girl vibes from those pics, i can usually tell a lil from skull n urs looks girly, man u ladies are so patient with not finding out til birth...i have no patience at all hee hee!! happy b-day hun, enjoy ur special day :hugs:

its been a while since i posted a belly pic so that is coming up next!!


----------



## sunkiss

i am eating alot n i dont give a shyt hee hee, oppsie i cursed :haha:
well ppl at work r starting to notice n i got a few questions, so the cat is slowly leaking out lol, i havent told everyone yet but i cant hide my belly much longer..i have def gained some weight but im ok with it :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0648.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Krippy

You look amazing Sunkiss! You bump is so little and cute! :) Love it!


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, I was okay with my first 4 kids. After that, the sickness just sprang on. I felt really terrible today. Barely wanted to eat, but I had to in order to keep up my strength. Just threw up my dinner, so I am not a happy camper right now. If it weren't for the terrible sickness, I would be okay. And I am constantly salivating and spitting so that makes things a hundred times worse for me. Have a good night ladies!!


----------



## sunkiss

awww that really sucks shantehend, i was so worried about putting on a ton of weight n u poor thing can barely eat a meal!!! they say things get better in 2nd tri n the sickness passes, i sure hope it does for u...did the doc give u any meds for it?


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> i am eating alot n i dont give a shyt hee hee, oppsie i cursed :haha:
> well ppl at work r starting to notice n i got a few questions, so the cat is slowly leaking out lol, i havent told everyone yet but i cant hide my belly much longer..i have def gained some weight but im ok with it :D

LOVE THE PIC!!! You look so cute! :) I know last time I said I was going to take belly pics but I never got to it. But tomorrow I will officially be 14 weeks so I'm promising myself that I will do it tomorrow.

No weight gain here yet but I did start out overweight so that's okay. I'm eating what I can, still no appetite what-so-ever. I can tell my tummy is expanding though!


----------



## shantehend

sunkiss said:


> awww that really sucks shantehend, i was so worried about putting on a ton of weight n u poor thing can barely eat a meal!!! they say things get better in 2nd tri n the sickness passes, i sure hope it does for u...did the doc give u any meds for it?

My doc gave me Zofran tablets. It works at time and others it doesn't. I just can't wait until about 17 or 18 weeks it should be gone completely. At least that's how it was with my last two children. I have lost weight and wont start gaining until I can eat regularly. After that, the pounds will start packing on. LOL. I'm a little overweight according to BMI scale. I'm 5' 10" and 174 lbs. By the end of my pregnancy I will be over 200 lbs. I don't care about the weight gain because I will lose it later. I will just be HAPPY to be able to eat like a normal person.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay *gulp* I did it. And I fought the strong urge to suck in my gut which I usually always do. I think after this I'll do one at 16 weeks and then once a month after that. So yeah, this is still 90% fat but that's okay. 

https://i.imgur.com/Asmzk.jpg


----------



## Krippy

You look beautiful sweetie! I was huge when I was preggo too...embrace it! It is only time we are able to get away with it! lol


----------



## sunkiss

i thought u said u were a plus size gurl MrsMcD123, WHERE? lol u look super cute, aww luv the bump!!! gonna be so nice to see how we all progress in our 2nd tri :D!! n trust me that is not all fat cause even though baby is tiny our uterus is now the size of a small melon at 14 weeks!!

oh that is great news that u will have some reprieve come week 17-18 shantehend, i would hate to think of going through a whole pregnancy w/o being able to have a proper meal, i know eating is such a joy to us so it must have been so hard on u to not be able to eat, all for a beautiful gift in the end though :D


----------



## sunkiss

ok everyone i wanna see some bellies :haha:, lets mark our 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Thanks ladies :) I'm technically obese, I'm just over 5'3" and 190. Dang, can't believe I actually just admitted that!! Luckily I do carry it pretty evenly and have an hourglass figure which I think hides the weight (except for the tummy!) I'm actually excited to get even bigger, I just want to get to the point that it looks like a preggo belly and not a beer belly (but then again, I think we all feel that way!)


----------



## seaweed eater

All of you look great! What adorable bumps! :happydance: I actually haven't had much change since about 11 weeks when my bump first appeared...when that happened I was sure I'd be huge by now, but I'm still not obviously showing to anyone but myself. :shrug: My dear husband told me I just look bloated :rofl: I know my uterus is growing, since I feel it constantly, so maybe one of these days I'll "pop"! Can't wait!


----------



## c1403

Love the bump pics girls. I am taking one a week so I can compare but to be honest i still have a bit of bloat although i can now tell the difference between this and the baby which is much harder/firmer.

I am also taking measurements of my waist, hips and bust...so far 2 inches on bust :-O but the rest has stayed the same since 8 weeks. Need to do my 14 week measurements tonight. My weight has stayed the same so far, so i'm pleased with that.

Whoooo were in 2nd trimester

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

How is everyone doing? :hugs: I have been feeling much better this week. Very happy to finally feel human again, but on the other hand it makes me worry a bit about baby! I guess the MMC fears don't go away after first trimester. :nope:

I also _think_ I have started to feel the baby move...I am pretty sure I felt it on Tuesday and then on Thursday last week, and then I thought I felt it both Monday and yesterday in the evening, and earlier today. But I can't be sure anymore, because I want to feel it so badly! :haha: I know this doesn't make sense together with worrying about MMC, but even irrational worries are hard to keep away. I do have a doctor appointment tomorrow so hopefully there will be some definitive proof that baby is alive and well!

Hope you are all feeling great :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> How is everyone doing? :hugs: I have been feeling much better this week. Very happy to finally feel human again, but on the other hand it makes me worry a bit about baby! I guess the MMC fears don't go away after first trimester. :nope:
> 
> I also _think_ I have started to feel the baby move...I am pretty sure I felt it on Tuesday and then on Thursday last week, and then I thought I felt it both Monday and yesterday in the evening, and earlier today. But I can't be sure anymore, because I want to feel it so badly! :haha: I know this doesn't make sense together with worrying about MMC, but even irrational worries are hard to keep away. I do have a doctor appointment tomorrow so hopefully there will be some definitive proof that baby is alive and well!
> 
> Hope you are all feeling great :hugs:

LOL I'm with you on ALL fronts! I think I've been feeling *something* but I realize it's entirely possible that I just want to feel it so bad that i'm mistaking muscle twitches or something like that! I've also been feeling better but also worrying about MMC because of it. 

So tomorrow will be 15 weeks for me, and just a few days ago I noticed a couple of small stretch marks on my lower belly, wtf?! Not even 15 weeks and they are starting, yikes! I didn't think I'd have to worry about that for a while yet. But I guess I should take that as a good sign that baby is growing in there. My next appointment is on Tuesday and I'm hoping to at least get to hear the heartbeat again :) I'm also going to ask my doc what to expect in upcoming appointments. I know I'll be getting the anatomy scan some time between weeks 16 and 20 but other than that, I don't know what else to expect.


----------



## sunkiss

hiya gurls!!

yay we are 15 weeks wooohooo :happydance:!!! i have been doing great, not much has changed, feeling the same...i think i had my first food aversion last wknd, i was chopping up onions and nearly passed out, was fine chopping other stuff and i can eat cooked onions with no problem, but the minute i chopped the raw ones i was so hot n dizzy, OH had to take over...was really strange cause none of that happened to me before lol.

i am with u ladies the mmc worries will never cease i tell u, and for me neither will 2nd tri cause although its not as common to have a lost in 2nd tri, thats when it happened to me, so i will not feel safe until i hold my baby in my arms...i am going to enjoy my pregnancy none the less, and as my doc said, treat this pregnancy as a brand new one cause it is :D...i have an appt tomorrow and doc will start checking my cervix to make sure everything looks okay, i sure hopes she plans on doing this often in 2nd tri cause i will not feel comfortable otherwise, i will definitely express that to her as well, i always get so nervous right before an appt (those darn haunting fears), praying that my baby is safe in there, cant wait to see that lil hb just flickering away :D

wow u ladies are feeling the baby already? lucky gurls :D, i didnt feel my Olivia til the 17th week and even then when i told the doc she said are u sure it wasnt gas lol, i knew for sure it was her though cause it was this most amazing feeling that i never felt before, so hard to describe but i guess those tickles or flutters or butterflies are close, i sure cant wait to feel that again...its not normal to feel the baby before 16 weeks so i read cause baby is so tiny but its not unheard of either, u will know for sure if its ur baby cause it does not feel like gas, well not to me anyway, everyone is different. i will let u ladies know how everything went after my appt tomorrow..keep those f'xd for me :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 15 weeks ladies! :happydance: I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well.

Just got back from my appointment where we heard that little heartbeat again! :cloud9: So I'm feeling less worried again for now. Next appointment is in 4 weeks exactly, and 6 days after that is the anatomical scan. I already can't wait, but hope I will be feeling Munchkin kick more regularly by then anyway!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, sunkiss. :hugs: Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay so I took another belly picture yesterday at 15 weeks, and I was looking back and fourth between the new pic and the one from last week and can totally see a difference! The one from last week definitely looked more like a beer belly and it kinda sagged.. This week, it is definitely rounding out and shifting upwards! Pretty exciting! Glad I finally got around to starting the belly pics :) I think I'll have to keep up with it :) Here is my new one from yesterday.

https://i.imgur.com/LMJwG.jpg

Oooh sunkiss, how did your appointment go today??


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking adorable MrsMcD! I definitely see a difference.


----------



## sunkiss

hey gurls!!
 
sorry couldnt come back to update yesterday, boy did i have an eventful day whew!! ok so i went to the doc and just as i figured all along, i do have incompetent cervix!! i have been telling docs for yrs that i have issues and this is the first doc that actually listened n took it seriously, maybe because of my previous loss...she measured my cervix and did find it kind of short for 15 weeks plus a very small opening, she scheduled me to get a cerclage, which is a stitch that will prevent the cervix from opening, on this coming thursday, i am not even nervous because i know this will save my babys life!! she said because i am so early that i should not require bed-rest and i will do just fine with the cerclage :happydance:!! it is a same day surgical procedure and i can go home the same day if all goes well, also i will be able to return to work on monday, i will have to take it easy for the remainder of my pregnancy, absolutely no sex or orgasms, no lifting or cleaning, i can go for short walks just cannot over due anything, i am so happy that my mom came to live with me cause between her n OH i do not lift a finger to do anything, so good to have great support!! my doc will be the one doing the procedure which i am excited about since she knows me best, i will be awake but will get an epidural so i will be numb from waist down. i just know it will all work out this time cause too many great signs, my baby sent me to her for a reason, she wasnt even suppose to be my doc but the appt was changed, i have total trust in her, she is not taking any chances with me!! also she does not want me to get the colposcopy right now for the abnormal cell thing either, she said it can wait, see i was suppose to have the colpo last monday and they called to resch cause the doc was not gonna be there, another sign, i am telling u an angel is watching me n rainbow closely :D!! she also mentioned my uterus is tilted but said that it will not affect anything and nothing to worry about. she got rainbow's hb with doppler before she measured cervix n hb was nice n strong in the 150 range which made me very relieved :happydance:

now here for the drama of the night, when me n OH went to bed i wasnt feeling well, i was having some strong cramping and felt pressure in the bottom of my belly so i didnt want to take any chances, i called my doc n went to er, we got there and of course it was a wait but when i finally saw the doc he was great, turned out the pain was from gas n the pressure was probably the baby moving around :haha: they did a sono and there was baby in there dancing about the place, kicking n punching me lol!! the doc was so sweet to show me the little body parts n explain everything to me, said baby was very active n happy in there, my heart was so filled with joy at that moment, i have been so afraid to become attached to rainbow but that is out the window for sure now, i am so in luv :cloud9:!! he also did a pelvic exam to make sure my cervix was ok n everything checked out, he also said he can see exactly what my doc was talking about and i will do just fine with the cerclage. i cannot believe i am feeling the baby moving already this early, i was not expecting too since i didnt feel olivia until week 17, its not strong n it feels a little different this time but i def feel something going on in there!! its true every pregnancy is different for sure!! i also get to see baby again tomorrow for the 3d scan :happydance:, i tell u i am having one kinda eventful wknd lol!! so excited for tomorrow, we are going right after church, i will be finding out gender as long as rainbow is in good position, he/she is camera shy so we shall see lol...my feeling is still boy but we shall see. i have been crying happy tears all day today cause i know my baby will be saved this time, i cant tell u how happy n humble my heart feels, i am so grateful to God for this 2nd chance!!

you are super cute MrsMcD123 and ur bump is def progressing, nice n round there, pregnancy curves is the most beautiful time for a woman :D

glad everything went well with ur appt seaweed, i know it was such a relief to hear that beautiful hb :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Wow Sunkiss! I am so happy for you even though it must have been stressful! Your angel is definitely watching over you!

You look adorable MrsMcD! :)

Testing on April 3rd for me! Keep your fingers crossed for me and keep me in your prayers please...You ladies are always in mine! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow sunkiss...I'm so glad to hear you have a doctor you trust looking after you and that you will get the cerclage. I bet that will give you some more peace of mind. :cloud9: Can't wait to hear about the 3D scan!!

Krippy, excited to hear how it goes this month! Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, that is awesome news!! Can't wait til tomorrows scan update. Glad you are feeling the baby move too. That's a good sign. I haven't felt anything yet, LOL. But soon enough. 

MrsMcD, you look great. I haven't taken any pics yet because I look terrible. Lost so much weight due to the hyperemesis. My face is sunken in and my tummy got smaller. Everything is shrinking. LOL. But its only temporarily. Hope everyone and their LOs are doing well.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Seaweed! :)


----------



## shantehend

Yay!! 16 weeks today. Yes, I'm counting down already. LOL


----------



## Krippy

Happy 16 weeks Shantehend! Hope your bean gives you some peace soon from all of that MS! I think you should post some belly pics anyways! I am sure that you look beautiful!


----------



## sunkiss

DRUM ROLL.......

ITS A :pink: :happydance:

im like on top of the world right now but to be honest i had my mind all set for a boy, i didnt care either way as long as my baby is healthy n safe but i wanted to know...im still going to get gender friendly stuff cause i want to have another baby a yr after rainbow n if i have a boy then i would hate to have him in all pink stuff lol...she will def have girly pink clothes though but furniture will be gender friendly...i have a stuffed bear with her hb in it also which is so sweet, the sono was mostly done in 2d n a peek of 3d, she did not show her face ha ha, was under my placenta but i saw all her other body parts just kicking away, she is def a very active baby, she was sucking her finger at times also just like her sister used too and i have the whole session on dvd, i will upload it to my youtube sometime this week, i have a vlog there dont know if i mentioned that before, but i do videos also n its been a while since i updated it so i will get to that this week, when i do i will share the link with u ladies so u can view all my precious moments :cloud9: her name will be fayth elizabeth :D

congrats shantehend :happydance:, u know the funny thing is my due date at doc office is same as urs the 9th but i say 13th cause i ovulated late...i believe i may go in the end of august sometime though cause they will remove my stitch at 36 weeks.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Sunkiss! Another girl...so happy for you and I love the name!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats sunkiss!! :cloud9: So glad you got to see your little girl, and I agree with Krippy -- love the name. :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations Sunkiss!!! :thumbup: Fayth is a lovely name. I have a daughter named Faith. Glad things are going well for you.


----------



## shantehend

Anyone hear of a woman having to take progesterone shots every week to prevent preterm labor? My doctor wants me to have them because I had two premature babies, but they weren't spontaneous deliveries. They were due to complications such as preeclampsia and placental abruption. My last child was full term. I agreed to get the shots, but I just don't know what to expect.


----------



## shantehend

LMP makes me 16+1 but ultrasound puts me at 17+0, really baby fat from 6 kids
 



Attached Files:







belly2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









belly.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ooooh congrats sunkiss!!!! I agree with everyone else here, beautiful name! :) Oh and I can't wait to see your youtube video! :)

Cute lil' belly shantehend! 

I have my next appointment tomorrow, no idea if he'll do another ultrasound but if not, my anatomy ultrasound was just scheduled for April 20th at 3:30!! Super excited!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u ladies :D

awwww shantehend, look at that cute lil bump...i cannot believe u had 6 babies with that lil body, u lucky gurl!!! i pray i lose as much as possible before baby #2 and then tummy tuck n boob job here i come :haha:!! yes i have heard of the shot n benefits, i believe its called p17, i mostly heard it being used to stop the cervix from opening causing preterm labor but not sure of ur past complications, i dont think it would hurt any though, i actually plan to ask my ob about it on the next visit, maybe i can have it in conjunction with the stitch. im not sure how frequent u take it but i plan to research it a lil myself, let me know how it goes for u.

we are having our anatomy scans the same day MrsMcD123, cant wait for that one too :happydance:!!! hope all goes well on ur appt tomorrow :D


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Sunkiss. She didn't even tell me the name of the shot, she just said progesterone. I will look up p17. I was so shocked to have to get a shot every single week for the next 20 weeks that I didn't even ask any questions. My first shot is next week, Monday. One of my daughters was born at 33 weeks. I was induced due to pre-eclampsia. If my blood pressure and liver function were able to be monitored well, the doctor would've let me carry her to full term. My other daughter was born at 28 weeks. I had a placental abruption due to a car accident. If it wasn't for the car accident, she would have been full term as well. I guess the doctor wants to be cautious. I don't mind because I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm not afraid of needles, but the thought of one every week seems a little excessive.


----------



## Krippy

shantehend said:


> LMP makes me 16+1 but ultrasound puts me at 17+0, really baby fat from 6 kids

You look adorable! What a cute little bump! Good luck with the shots...maybe ask tomorrow when you get the shot for some reading info on it. I don't have a clue so I have no advice for you hun...sorry!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Krippy. Good luck with your testing. :dust:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Hi ladies!! I have been quietly monitoring your progress as I waited for my BFP (a bit stalkerish I know :/) . 
Well, I finally got it!! I was hoping you might be able to answer a question for me.
Here it goes..

A couple sites I belong to say I am 4w2d. Another place says I am 5 weeks. How do they calculate this? Isn't it from the first day of your LMP? Are the weeks already completed or something? Thanks for the help in advance!!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey EeyoreGirl, congrats on ur bfp hun :happydance:!!! yes it is from the first day of LMP, docs will ask u for that date and use it as well. they consider u 2weeks preggo before ur even pregnant, but thats why they say 38 weeks is term, even though pregnancy is 40 weeks. what was the 1st day of ur lmp? i can compare n tell u wut i get. happy n healthy 9mths ahead hun :D


----------



## EeyoreGirl

EeyoreGirl said:


> Hi ladies!! I have been quietly monitoring your progress as I waited for my BFP (a bit stalkerish I know :/) .
> Well, I finally got it!! I was hoping you might be able to answer a question for me.
> Here it goes..
> 
> A couple sites I belong to say I am 4w2d. Another place says I am 5 weeks. How do they calculate this? Isn't it from the first day of your LMP? Are the weeks already completed or something? Thanks for the help in advance!!!

LMP was 2/26/12.:happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

i get 4 weeks 2 days as well so ur ticker is right, u will have a dating scan also that will confirm it for u :D


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations EeyoreGirl!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Eeyoregirl! Hope that I am right behind you! This is a great group of mommies to hang with! :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Krippy said:


> Congrats Eeyoregirl! Hope that I am right behind you! This is a great group of mommies to hang with! :)

I agree Krippy! I was sooo excited when they got there BFP's that I continued to read their progress and hoped to join them soon!! Very friendly group of gals.

:dust: :dust:

Fingers crossed for your :bfp: Krippy!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> i get 4 weeks 2 days as well so ur ticker is right, u will have a dating scan also that will confirm it for u :D

When do they usually do the dating scan? My next appointment is at 8 weeks.


----------



## sunkiss

your ob should schedule it at that time, mines was at 10 weeks...some get lucky to get it a little earlier.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Congrats and welcome EeyoreGirl! :)


----------



## shantehend

Well ladies, I have my boy name picked out: Joseph. But when it comes to girl names, I am only able to narrow it down to 8. Needless to say, I hope it's a boy. LOL. My girl names are Eliya, Erelah, Selah, Jireh, Jordan, Judaea, Zion, and Zuriel. It's going to be a hard one. I will have my anatomy scan in the next 2 to 3 weeks, so I will know the sex then.


----------



## Krippy

I love the name Selah and Zuriel! Really neat names! Maybe Zelah...


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey Ladies!!! I am just checking in on you ladies to see how yall are all doing. I know it's been a long while and I just wanted to let you all know that Jewelz is back and I am doing wonderful. I have so much to tell you all. Soooo much has happen since I left the site. First off I quit my job for a month to recoup and heal. I was diagnosed with situational depression and was put on some antidepressants. I started taking some fluoxitean ( which is the same thing as prozac) but a lighter version. I am still on it for one more month. So glad I finally gave in and just started taking it b/c it was a God send. My husband basically fought me tooth and nail to take it. It was just enough of a push to get me back going and stop crying all the time. I began grief counseling once a week and it helped tremendously. I stayed at home most of the time while I was off and was a domestic house wife. I was having trouble hanging out with friends or going out into public. I just didn't want to talk to anyone about anything for a while. I just got sick of peoples questions and pity. I simply got sick of "How are you doing" and "Are you ok?"? It really just got old and I just wanted to move on and stop reliving it every time I saw anyone I knew. After I was on my medicine for a while and was starting to feel better, I got another blow to the face. I got a call from my ObGyn after my post op appointment and additional testing and she informed me that I have a barely working thyroid. I was sent to and endocrinologist. I have yet to go b/c the Dr is out of town until this next month. I am thinking of finding someone else to go too just so I can get on the correct meds to fix it. I will update you more when I know something. So as of now, I have my rare blood disorder and a barely working thyroid. This would be my two huge factors for both of my losses. I don't know what else God wants to teach me about my body before I get my rainbow but I'm hoping this is it. 
On a happier note :) I found another job and started last week on Monday the 19th. I'm in Philadelphia on business right now for training. I've been here since Monday and return home on Thursday. I am happy with my choices and glad to be back at work being productive and apart of working society again. 
I haven't gone back to read many posts so I'm basically just dropping in on you. I really hope you are all doing wonderful and growing beautiful babies. Much love to you all. HUGSS!!!!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey jewelz, it is so good to see u hun!!! im so happy u are doing so much better now :hugs:, i think i went through a depression also after the loss of olivia, some of what u said sounds all too familiar, i can def relate to the how are u and pity looks and having to constantly relive it, such normal feelings, im so happy u got the help u needed to get through it!! u have a wonderful hubby to help push u in the right direction and offer u great support!! it is so great that u know what is the cause of both ur losses so u can get the treatment u need now to prevent that in future pregnancies. the great thing is u know u can conceive so once the underlying issues are addressed and corrected ur rainbow will come :D!! congrats on ur new job as well, i still follow u on fb so i was excited for u to hear of a new beginning, sounds like u are on a road of wonderful new beginnings, may God continue to bless n strengthen u my friend, please keep in touch with us, u brought us all together through this thread, it is really so good to see u :hugs:

shante i luv luv the boy name joseph!! the girl names are pretty also, gosh so hard to choose with those choices, perhaps u will get ur lil boy n not have to figure it out :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

Nice to hear from you again Jewelz, glad things are looking up!! :)


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 where r u woman? i havent seen u on the thread in a while, hope all is well :D


----------



## shantehend

God bless you Jewelz!! Glad to hear things are looking up for you. Congrats on your new job as well!! :hugs:


----------



## c1403

HI LADIES

I am finally back online. My internet hasnt been working for a few weeks and I was going mad at my telephone provider, not only because I had work to do but I COULDNT COME ON HERE.

So much to catch up on...

Jewelz soooo lovely to hear from you hunny, glad all is well and things are looking up. Sending you lots of love.

Sunkiss- A girl whoooooooo so happy to hear that, and we have our first gender announced. Were still not finding out so we wont know about me until september

Eeyore- Welcome to the group and congrats

Krippy - Fingers crossed for the 2nd hun

Mrs Mc D - Lovely bump

soooooo 16 weeks tomorrow ladies, the weeks feel like they are flying by now. I am off on my holidays in 4 weeks, cannot wait for some sun and a week of relaxing with my OH. Our last holiday before baby comes, so want to enjoy it and get lots of rest.
I am feeling good apart from motion sickness, its soooo weird, only started last week but when im on the train to work I feel soooooo ill and I literally have to rest my head on my knees so i dont be sick. Never had motion sickness in my life so must be baby.

I have decided im leaving work on 27th July all going well. We have the olympics in london and i dont fancy being 8 months pregnant travelling on the tube. Got a nice plan set up with work whereby I will be working at home for 6 months on full pay after i have the baby, rather than go on maternity leave. Suits us fine as my OH will be at home with me for a few months and its good to have a full income rather than maternity money (which is crap here) then once baby is 7 months ill go back to work 3 days a week and work from home for 2. OH will look after the baby so it all works out well plus we will have the same money we have now 

Anyone brought anything yet? I have soooooo many clothes, my sister and I went a little crazy in the baby gap sale lol we have plenty of 0-3 and 3-6 months neutral clothes, just need a couple of newborn outfits and then thats it. My sister went and enquired about the pram i want, she is going to put a deposit down after my next scan...sooooo excited and i love her so much for buying it for me.

Saw my midwife yesterday for my 16 week check up, got to hear babys heartbeat which was lovely and strong.....got my next scan on the 18th May just after i get back from holidays. Cannot wait.

Thought i'd upload a bump pic....taken at 15+4, depending on what I wear determines how pregnant i look lol. That said i cannot fit in to any of my old trousers apart from leggings lol

Got 2 weeks of soon for easter too, so my mum is coming to stay and were going tostrip the babys room so we can start decorating it come June...I am going for a beatrix potter theme (OH is still working away which is really rubbish, he comes back on weekends but gets lonely during the week so cant wait for mum to stay) 

Lots of love ladies and soooooo glad to be back online lol

xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







15+4 bump.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> your ob should schedule it at that time, mines was at 10 weeks...some get lucky to get it a little earlier.

Ok ok. I think they do the ultrasounds in the office. I saw a sign that said ultrasound while I was in the office.


----------



## sunkiss

EeyoreGirl...oh in that case they may do ur dating scan the same day, some offices that do ultrasounds still schedule it so just prepare for that in case they dont do it the same day.

good to see u back c1403, glad u n baby are doing well, cute bump there, i can def see the progression, my bump has not progressed much since 14 weeks so i didnt bother with a new pic, i was the same in my last pregnancy, had a small bump even at 18 weeks, i cant wait for a nice round prominent one :haha:

2moro is my surgery ladies, i get the cerclage done which i am nervous yet excited so i can relax and feel more confident, im sure everything will go well, i will be awake they will give me a spinal, so i will know wut the epidural will be like, i should be back home later in the day, i will def come back n let u ladies know how all went, keep me in ur prayers!!


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, you have to have a spinal for the cerclage? Wow. Good luck with everything. You will be just fine.


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Sunkiss and sending you positive vibes!


----------



## sunkiss

yes shante, they do it in the or in hospital, i am more scared of after than the procedure itself, i will have minor bleeding and may have some contractions but they give me meds to stop that, i hate to have to take meds but i know the benefits out weigh the risk, i read many great success stories n this site has a group just for incompetent cervix ladies n they have so much knowledge n have been so helpful, thank u for the well wishes ladies :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good luck sunkiss! I'm excited for you actually. I watch the Wendy Williams show every day and she's made it well known that she suffered losses and found out she has an incompetent cervix, so with her son she had a cerclage. It was making me tear up hearing her talk about it and how grateful she was for it and she even ended up saving it after they took it out because it was what saved her babies life!! Let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## sunkiss

thank u for sharing that with me MrsMcD123, i needed to hear it this morning, i remember her saying that a while back but totally forgot :hugs:

im off to the hospital now, see u ladies later, i am feeling good this morning :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Thinking of you this morning sunkiss! Hope all is going well!!


----------



## c1403

Thinking of you today sunkiss...hope all goes well xx


----------



## c1403

Happy 16 weeks to my fellow 13th Sept ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunkiss

happy 16 weeks ladies :happydance:

i am back home and all went well, having a lil pain but that is normal, barely spotting and the pain is mostly in my back with some discomfort in the bottom of my stomach, mostly feels sore and i just have to rest, getting ready to take my pain meds n relax...i really thought the spinal would hurt more but i hardly felt it, i was so numb from the waist down was a weird feeling but i didnt have much pain during procedure mostly was a lil discomfort n it was over fairly quickly, i was in there all of 30 mins...my ass still feel numb hee hee, i'm feeling much more confident now with this added security :D..i will come back later to check in, thanks for the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

So happy for you Sunkiss!! Get your rest young lady. And thanks for the update.:happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yay!!! Glad to hear all is well :) Been thinking about it all day :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Rest up, Ms. Sunkiss! So very glad to hear it went well. :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

So happy for you Sunkiss!! Mommy and baby are doing well!


----------



## Krippy

So happy everything went well Sunkiss! Rest up doll! :)

Went to the endo yesterday and everything looks good. He has rediagnosed me and think that I have post partum thyroidits rather than Hashimotos :shrug: Which is really good news bc that means my thyroid is continuing to function on its own and he doesn't think I will need any meds soon! I really hate all of this thyroid crap...just wish I had my rainbow~! Going crazy not being able to test as I know that it is way too early and I don't want to be disappointed! Ugghhh! At least it is Friday!


----------



## sunkiss

thanks ladies :hugs:!! feeling much better today just have this constant desire to move my bowels, sorry tmi and a lil back pain but i am sure that shall soon pass.

that sounds like wonderful news Krippy :happydance:!!! good to hear the thyroid is under control!! oh that rainbow is coming hunny, u already know u can conceive so even if its not this cycle it will not be far off wooohooo!! bfp coming soon, cant wait to see those beautiful words!!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's great news, Krippy! I know your rainbow will be coming very soon and I can't wait to hear about your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

and when u start testing u know we want to see those test right here, we are poas addicts lol, i still go to testing threads to see it because mines are not fun anymore lol!! when are u gonna start testing? did u n hubby try this cycle? are u feeling any symptoms? do u know when u ovulated? lawd the questions, i'm already getting excited :haha:


----------



## Krippy

sunkiss said:


> and when u start testing u know we want to see those test right here, we are poas addicts lol, i still go to testing threads to see it because mines are not fun anymore lol!! when are u gonna start testing? did u n hubby try this cycle? are u feeling any symptoms? do u know when u ovulated? lawd the questions, i'm already getting excited :haha:

We did try this cycle! I am pretty positive I ovulated a couple of days early but who knows. I am going to start testing on Tuesday which will be either 12dpo or 14dpo...not sure which. lol. I just don't want to be guessing whether or not I see a line, etc. I am feeling symptoms: Cramping, nausea, weird taste/thirst, sensitive bbs but I don't want to read too much into them. So I guess we will find out on the 3rd :) I will keep you all posted and try to figure out how to post a pic! hahaha


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes that is smart to wait til then, usually u will get the bfp by then, u are so patient, i have none hee hee, the symptoms are sounding really good too and the 3rd is a great day!! both my babies i got bfp on the 3rd day of the mth...funny how dates follow us huh, also she was born n passed on the 29th n my cerclage was done to save this baby on the 29th, which also happened to be on a thursday and in the same hospital on the same flr in both cases, and my due dates fall on thurs in both pregnancies, really weird huh.


----------



## sunkiss

oh u post a pic when u go to advanced and click on attachments

hey this is our 100th page, ha ha being silly :haha:

i am bored out my mind :rofl:


----------



## shantehend

I finally felt my LO move for the first time today. I was at Red Lobster with my mom, so excited because I can eat normally now, and I felt it 3 times. I was pretty happy after that.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

shantehend said:


> I finally felt my LO move for the first time today. I was at Red Lobster with my mom, so excited because I can eat normally now, and I felt it 3 times. I was pretty happy after that.

Wow that's exciting. I have a long way to go before I get to experience that wonderful feeling. So happy for you:happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

awww happy u can finally eat again :happydance:!! it is such an amazing feeling huh, i thought i felt rainbow but i think it was gas cause i havent felt it since lol...i expect it should be next week hopefully :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

I've felt what I thought was baby but now I'm thinking it was just muscle twitches from everything stretching out, because I've been feeling the exact same thing in my legs and above my belly button too.

So I had my 16 week appointment on Tuesday! Had a major scare, he asked if we wanted to hear the heartbeat and OF COURSE we said yes! So he took out his doppler and searched. And searched. Picked up a heartbeat, but I asked if he was sure it wasn't mine, so he felt my pulse while listening and said "you're right, it is yours." So he searched some more, and just couldn't find anything. I was in a panic at that point so he asked if we wanted to see the baby. OF COURSE. So he took us to the u/s room, meanwhile I'm hyperventilating and feel like I'm going to pass out.

So he puts the wand on my tummy and almost immediately we got a crotch shot of the baby. Legs, butt, and junk (still looking like a boy!!). I was still freaking out at that point and asked to make sure there was a heartbeat as I couldn't see it. But he found it, we saw it and we were able to hear it thank goodness! The baby was just in an odd position with it's head towards my back and its feet towards my stomach. He gave us a picture although it's really hard to make anything out besides the head. I'll have to scan it just for the heck of it though.

Can't wait to find out for sure if this is lil' Silas and to finally feel (him?) move for sure!!


----------



## Krippy

Holy Hannah MrsMcD! I am so happy to hear everything went ok...I am sorry that you had such a scare!


----------



## sunkiss

awww so happy it all turned out well MrsMcD123, whew so stressful at times!! funny thing rainbow luvs that awkward position as well lol. when i did the 3d she was in that position n hiding her face but had her business all out hee hee. i luv the name Silas btw :D!!


----------



## Krippy

Praying that this is my rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## seaweed eater

YES!!!! So thrilled for you, Krippy!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

KRIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## sunkiss

oh krippy u just made my day hunny, i had a great feeling about u this month, u fertile mertile hee hee :happydance: i am going to be praying this is ur rainbow too hunny, u are so deserving, please please Lord let this be the take home healthy miracle in Jesus name Amen!! luv u hun n i am so so happy for u, *tear*...wut a nice line u have there too :yipee:


----------



## Krippy

Thank you...all of you lovely ladies! I am ecstatic right now and now to get through the next few weeks, and then months, and then...lol

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## Krippy

And this was only 10 dpo! I am going to test again on Thursday to see the progression! :)


----------



## sunkiss

i know the worry never seems to cease until u hold that baby in ur arms, pregnancy is such an exciting time but oh so stressful as well, especially for angel mommies!! i tell u any other time 9mths goes by so quickly, but not for pregnancy lol. wow that is a great line for only 10dpo!! hormones r going strong :D!!


----------



## c1403

OMGG Kripy sooooo happy for you. Really hope this is your rainbow...the next few weeks will feel like foreever but just keep hoping and praying all goes well.

So happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Ladies i am soooo craving ice pops right now (or anything icy) I sent my OH out at 8pm last night to get some and he came back with 10. They are all gone so i got another 7 on my way home from work. lol


----------



## sunkiss

omg c1403 now i want an ice pop lol!! gonna grab some myself on the way back home :D!! hey we gotta get the fluids in right lol!!


----------



## c1403

Lol sunkiss I think thats why i love them so much. Fruit juice makes me feel a little sick so the ice poles satisfy my thirst and love of all things cold at the moment x


----------



## shantehend

So excited for you Krippy!!! Lots of sticky :dust: coming your way.

c1403, I've been craving ice pops as well. And steak, LOL.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

OMG yay Krippy!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey EeyoreGirl n krippy are not that far apart :happydance:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> hey EeyoreGirl n krippy are not that far apart :happydance:

I know, yay!!!! So excited


----------



## shantehend

Well ladies, here goes my little rant for today. I went to the clinic for my first progesterone shot and my day went to heck in a handbasket from there. The NP is very nice, I actually like her. But she is not very attentive. The first problem is that she wants to change my due date to Sept. 13th based on my 6 week ER ultrasound. She is losing her mind and that is unacceptable :nope:. Just a week ago she was telling me I was 17 weeks instead of 16 based on my 11 week ultrasound. She put my due date at Sept. 3rd. Now she is trying to tell me the 6 week ultrasound is more accurate and I should keep that date. No way in hell!! Even my LMP put me at Sept. 10th so why would I want to add more time? It's only 3 days, but I would rather have this LO sooner rather than later. When she said that I got so upset I didn't listen to anything else she said and forgot to bring up the questions I had about the side effects of the shot. 
Then she tells me the results of the genetic screening were negative. That's one positive thing, but that wasn't the reason for this visit. She tells me to schedule my ultrasound for 20 weeks. That also upset me because they start the anatomy scans between 18 and 20 weeks, and I was hoping she would put me in for 18 weeks. She gets ready to dismiss me and tells me to come back in 4 weeks:growlmad:. I had to tell her, "Wait a minute. I'm supposed to get the shot." She flips through my chart and says, "You're right. I will get it together and come right back." I wanted to scream. Why else would I have come back so quickly? How the heck could she forget the whole purpose for my visit? I wanted to slap her and walk out and change clinics. On top of all that, the CNA who took my weight tried to say I weigh 171 lbs. How is it possible for me to gain 10 lbs in 7 days? No way!!! Last Monday I was 161 lbs, and we used the exact same scale:dohh:. I was so mad at the NP I forgot to discuss the weight issue. And she obviously didn't pay enough attention to my chart to bring it up.
So now I have my ultrasound scheduled for April 23rd, which seems like forever. As soon as my medical insurance is finalized I am switching to another clinic. All these things made me so mad I wanted to scream. I know it's just the hormones, but I was really upset.


----------



## Krippy

Awww sorry you had such a rotten visit Shante! I hate it when people don't have their stuff together!

My first scan is April 23rd too! :) We can be scan buddies!


----------



## Krippy

I think you should call back and ask them about the weight gain! That could mean a lot of things and they should be concerned!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry about your appointment hun, all of those things sound super annoying :hugs: strangely enough, the same due date thing just happened with my friend -- she had an EDD based on 8 week scan, was moved forward a week at her 12 week scan, and just last week went in at what she thought was 38 weeks and was told they are actually considering her 37 because of the original 8 week scan! Those inconsistencies can be so annoying. To them it might be just another patient but to you it's the only due date you've got!

My scan is April 25th so we're all together on the waiting...that will be a big week for this thread!

Hope everyone else is feeling well :hugs: I've been feeling baby move SO MUCH the past few days, like usually at least once every hour and sometimes every few minutes. I love it but it's also kind of weird! Still questioning whether it's baby or something else, but I can't imagine what else it could be! It absolutely feels like kicking, it's in the right spot, and I'm sure I didn't have so much of it before.


----------



## sunkiss

awww i am sorry u had such a frustrating visit shante...i hate when providers do not have it together!! i am surprised she would want to change ur date for only a few days of difference. most providers would not consider that significant enough to change!! my actual edd is 9/9/12 but i say 9/13 cause i know when i ovulated since i chart and my sono's all show my date is accurate however my doc said the dates are too close so they will not change, was the same with last pregnancy n i was at a different facility. i would ask for a different provider, do not be afraid to speak up n voice ur concerns...wut alarms me most is the weight difference in such a short time that was not even discussed, although u know it is not accurate she should have took note of that and addressed it!! i dont blame u for being upset, its not just hormones, its ur mother instincts stepping up!! do they have other providers at the same clinic? perhaps u can ask for someone else instead of changing unless u dont care for the clinic overall. try not too stress too much although i know it is frustrating to not be happy with ur care, i have been there too :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Thank you ladies. I'm sorry for being in such a funk. But after the hyperemesis, I want this pregnancy to be over as soon as possible and have a healthy baby. I would rather have the Sept. 3rd due date, so when she changed it to the 3rd I was so happy. Then to have her change it to a later date only a week after the initial change is like she is playing with my emotions. I am changing to a whole new clinic. When you get there you have to wait at least an hour and half to be seen, and then they just rush through. If I had private insurance I would use a midwife. But I don't like this clinic and I definitely didn't plan on delivering at their affiliated hospital anyway. I've always known I would change providers, but I was waiting until after the complete anatomy scan.
I'm just a little disappointed right now, but I reckon I will get over it in a day or two. And yes Krippy I am going to call about the weight gain/inconsistency. But I am going to call the on-call nurse rather than speaking to the NP that took care of me. It disappoints me because my goal is to become a midwife. And for a provider to not pay attention like that is beyond me. This could be the beginning sign of preeclampsia, which I had in my 2nd pregnancy. It really could be a number of things if that weight is accurate. I look the same except my stomach is much bigger than last week, and my breasts have grown in a week. Alright, I'm done. LOL. Enough of my whining. Hopefully my baby will come before Sept. 10th and it will be healthy. Take care ladies!!


----------



## sunkiss

shante u dont ever have to apologize about a rant or being in a funk...pregnancy isnt always sunny skies n the smell of lily's on a beautiful spring day...we go through crap n sometimes we just need a moment to vent!! yes it is a beautiful blessing but lets keep it real its not the easiest thing for a woman to go through at times...although i would do it all over again for my baby sometimes u wanna pull ur hair out lol!! so feel free hun, we are here to support each other share experiences n offer the best advice we can to one another :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Ya...what Sunkiss said! She always says it the best!


----------



## sunkiss

awww seaweed u can feel baby moving :D, i am so jealous of u gurls, cant wait to feel my rainbow!! she is always so active in scans but cant quite feel it yet, should be soon...hey i want u all to remind me i said this in a few mths when i cant sleep at night from the kicking :haha:!! same way i couldnt wait for boobs to hurt, well now they wont damm stop hurting n so swollen lol!! i need new bras asap cause i am busting out over here!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Congrats Krippy!! Yay!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks you Jewelz! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## shantehend

Hi Jewelz!!! :hi: Glad to see you on the thread. Hope all is still well with you.


----------



## shantehend

Well, went to the ER today for headaches and dizziness. Just my luck, right? The OB did an ultrasound and it's a :pink:. I'm so upset it's a girl, but I will get over it in a few days. At least now I can go shopping for the baby. I've been too afraid to buy anything. I was hoping my first and last born were both boys. But oh well, God had other plan. So my last 3 kids are girl, boy, and now girl. LOL. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Krippy

Awww a little girl! Congrats on the surprise...It is amazing how life doesn't do what you want it to. lol...Hope you are feeling better!

I really want a boy too so I am now just preparing myself that we are having a girl bc life is just like that! :)


----------



## shantehend

Thanks, Krippy!!! I probably should've prepared myself a little better. I thought the Chinese Gender charts were always accurate. All the ones I've seen on b&b were right. Maybe you will get your little boy though. I can't really complain because I have 3 sons and 3 daughters, so I've been blessed thus far. The tie breaker is just a girl, that's all.


----------



## Krippy

I totally forgot that you were on your seventh! You inspire me!


----------



## sunkiss

awww yay congrats shante u can join team :pink: with me :happydance:!! i was secretly wanting a boy too lol, had his name picked out n all ethan emmanuel, mainly because i feel so weird calling someone else my little girl beside olivia, but like u said God had another plan n i am so happy to welcome another princess :D!! i am going to get her a tutu to match mines this wknd ha ha!! yes i have tutu's n collect barbies that i am sure we will fight over :haha:!! u are really so blessed though to have 7 babies :D!! i pray God will give me at least one more after fayth!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey u know i really thought u were having a boy too because of the chinese thing, it was right for me both pregnancies but i have seen ppl saying it was wrong for them too.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry shantehend, I totally understand picturing things one way and having them come out another way :hugs: but I'm glad to hear you and baby are both ok!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Seaweed eater. You should have seen me straining my eyes to find the penis on the ultrasound. The doctor had to tell me there's nothing there. LOL. But in all seriousness, my girls gave me problems and that's why I didn't want another girl. My girls were born at 33wks, 37wks, and 28wks consecutively. My boys were less eager to come and were born at 37 and 1/2wks, 41wks, and 38 and 1/2wks. My boy track record is better, all full term. My girl track record is 1 in 3 full term. So that makes me nervous about what could go wrong in this pregnancy. I've had preeclampsia and an abruption with my girls. I guess for now all I can do is pray and try to stay as healthy as possible.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Congrats on the girl shantehend! :) Have a name picked out yet?

I just did the Chinese gender prediction thingy and it's showing boy for me. 

So I WAS scheduled for my anatomy ultrasound on the 20th but I just got a call today and they had to push it back until the 23rd. GRRR!! I was looking forward to getting it done on a Friday so I'd have the weekend to SHOP! That's okay though :) 

Anyone else feel like they're getting HUGE already?? Even a girlfriend of mine made a comment about how much I'm showing (and she definitely didn't mean it in a rude way or anything.) All my undies are getting too tight on me now. And I look especially huge after I eat a big meal. Not really complaining, just putting it out there. Oh yeah, me and hubby did a mini maternity photo shoot, I'll have to post the pictures when we get them back :)


----------



## Krippy

I am on the 23rd too MrsMcD!

I feel so bloated...can't wait til I am where you girls are at and it is a real preggo belly! I am thinking that I will prob show early bc I was pregnant such a short time ago! Here is my today's shot...I told myself to spend more time enjoying everything and taking lots of pics. I only have 3 pics of myself when I was preggo with RJ.

Also my memorial necklace with RJs handprint and what I like to call my Loving RJ corner! Just playing with my new phone...takes good pics and I thought I would share with you all!
 



Attached Files:







3.4 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11









002.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









003 (2).jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy that necklace is beautiful! And cute picture of you, you look so happy :) Yay :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww shantehend, maybe this will be the girl that redeems girls for you. :hugs: Here's hoping.

Wow there will be so much scan news on the 23rd! Can't wait!! Looks like I may be last among the Sep 13th crew though...oh well, we sort of know already :p


----------



## babysiew

Happy for all of u. Congrats. Have a H&H pregnancy. Pls throw some baby dusts to me. :)


----------



## sunkiss

oh krippy u made me cry, literally balling at work, i am such a baby, i luv luv luv rj's corner n pics, its so very precious, God bless him <3!! and the chain is so very special, i luv it so much!! i have a corner too for olivia n when i get home i will upload for u to see as well. OH bought me a chain for christmas, its a baby princess shoe with her birthstone n her name inscribed on the back, i balled for days over that chain lol, so dramatic i tell u..i have her footprints and would like to get something made with it also. krippy u look so cute, u n shante make me sick with ur lil tiny selves hee hee, cant wait to see ur progression, ur gonna be adorable, i'm so happy for u :happydance:

shante dont u worry, this lil girl is gonna kick ur behind n stay in there past her due date & a healthy lil diva cause she knows she is the last baby hee hee!!

oh man MrsMcD123, i was looking forward to us getting our scans the same day :(, but hey God had another plan and only 3 more days to wait. i feel wide instead of huge, my bump has not really formed yet, i feel fat though lol, cant wait for a solid bump n to feel her moving. a few ppl at work have noticed though n inquired, so the cat is out the bag :D

going to a babyshower on sat that i am excited about, my friend also has a cerclage like me n she is at 30 weeks n going strong. i have been doing well this week, went back to work n just taking it light. i go to work, go home n get straight in the bed. cant wait til next friday for my appt so i can know for sure my cervix is ok but i feel fine :D!! 

just think next yr this time we will be taking our babies on easter egg hunts, oh i cant wait for that, i luv easter n spring :D!! n yay next mth we get to celebrate mothers day, will be the very first official for me, i cant wait!!

gonna upload that video on sono when i get home also n edit so i can sort of narrate a bit wut is going on since the vid is 18 mins long.


----------



## sunkiss

:dust: to u babysiew, good luck hun, hope to see ur :bfp:


----------



## shantehend

babysiew said:


> Happy for all of u. Congrats. Have a H&H pregnancy. Pls throw some baby dusts to me. :)

:dust: Good luck hun.


----------



## shantehend

Guess I will take that stupid gender prediction down tonight. LOL. And in 1 week I really did gain 10 lbs. At the ER yesterday I got on a weighted scale instead of a digital one, and sure enough I'm 171 lbs. I guess my body is making up for the hyperemsis and it's doing it super-quickly. I have to now watch what I eat, but thankfully my blood pressure is normal and I have no swelling so not likely to experience preeclampsia. My last bump pic was a week ago and if I post one now you ladies would think it's a different person. I'm going to put the same shirt on so you guys can see how much my tummy grew in a week. It's weird.


----------



## seaweed eater

That's exciting, shante, the famous "pop" huh? I'm very glad your BP is ok and no swelling! Does having had pre-e before increase your chances of having it again? We can be the pre-e watch team. I'm very vigilant about it too because I have chronic hypertension (controlled by medication) which I know is a big risk factor.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Looking forward to see the bump pics shantehend, and to see your pics and video sunkiss! :) Things are really getting exciting around here :) Seems like we're pretty much all out of the horrible yucky feelings from first trimester and getting to start the fun stuff!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

So jealouse your all getting your next scans soon. I have to wait till 18th May...everything seems to be much later in the uk.

Aww shante i can see why your feeling a little down about a little girl but they say every pregnancy is different.

So wher eare we with genders now? 2 girls and 1 boy. Part of me wants to find out but OH is adamant he doesnt want to know and seeing as I always get my way i'm giving him this one.

Anyone had any more thoughts on names? I keep changing my mind and OH is getting fed up as he likes the names we had originally... we are now on Felix Hedley for a boy (Hedley was my grandfathers name and he died exactly 3 months before i was born and i know my dad and grandmother would be over the moon if we had that name) and for a girl its Poppy Elizabeth..... (it was Matilda which i still love so im 50/50 on that)

My dad is planning a vacation for us next summer, baby will be almost a year old and were going to stay in the uk and hire out a cottage in Cornwall, very nice there and loads of baby friendly places to go....so excited cant wait to start doing things as a little family 


Ooooh i also worked out today that if i take away all my holiday i technically only ahve 12 weeks left at work, thats not very long when you think about it. I am going to finish end of July and work from home until babys born, then take maternity for 6-8 weeks and then work from home for another 6 months....


Krippy I love your corner for RJ, my friend has something similar for her little boy (grew his wings at 41 weeks during labour...so sad I miss that little baby so much, he'd be 4 now!)

Hope you all have a lovely easter, im munching on a easter egg right now (oops a few days early lol)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Oh and I wonder if this chinese gender is right?

I get girl and have always thought we'd have a girl....although I'm kinda hoping we have a boy first, my bump is quite low??....as long as its happy and healthy I dont really mind.

xx


----------



## shantehend

c1403, that's the same chinese gender chart I used. I would advise you to try a different one and see what you get. I tried on last night and it came up a girl. I was shocked. LOL


----------



## c1403

From what I have read you base your age on the chinese predictor as your lunar age at conception.

Well I was 26 at conception butttt lunar age would be 27? So I get both... girl for 26 and boy for 27. Oh well back to square one lol


----------



## shantehend

My 17/18 wk bump
 



Attached Files:







100_0723 (600x450).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









100_0724 (600x450).jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shantehend

Last one....LOL
 



Attached Files:







100_0725 (600x450).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krippy

Looking good Shante! Love the bump!

My DH told me today he was thinking either a girl or twins!!!! lol We will see in a couple of weeks!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Hi ladies. I feel awful. I have some sort of cold. I feel feverish, achy, runny and stuffy nose, throat is sore :( Can this hurt the baby??


----------



## sunkiss

awww shante u have really grown n looking so cute, i luv the bump adorable!! glad everything is good with ur pressure, ur gonna be just fine :D!!

MrsMcD123 i think u are right, we are in the more fun stage of it all now n heading for mid pregnancy :happydance:

c1403, awww sorry u have to wait so long for ur next scan hun, i would be pulling out my hair (zero patience lol)...oh u are having a girl so u better concentrate on the girl names ha ha!! ur scan just happens to look very girly to me, will be interesting to see in sept...i do luv matilda and elizabeth, matlida was my late grandmothers name and elizabeth my aunties middle name :D

ok posting some pics up next then gonna work on vid!!


----------



## sunkiss

i keep her lil hat in her angel urn, she sleeps right by my bedside every night with me :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0703.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0512.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0514.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful Sunkiss!


----------



## sunkiss

ok there is some progression when i compare to earlier pictures, boy i am getting mighty wide lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0702.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful bump as well! I can't wait til mine looks like that! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

All right, I felt cute today so I took a pic...here's my bump!

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/16w6crop.jpg


----------



## sunkiss

oh great i dont know how to save this dvd on the pc to upload :dohh:!! will have to wait on OH to figure it out :growlmad:


----------



## sunkiss

oh yesssssssss!!! i am excited again, i finally get to see seaweed :happydance:!! awww u are so super cute, luv the bump hun :D!!


----------



## Krippy

So cute Seaweed! You go girl!


----------



## shantehend

See, I went from an almost flat tummy to bigger than all you ladies!! LOL. I guess everything I eat is sticking to my body like it's afraid I'm going to go through the starvation stage again. You ladies look so cute with your bumps. I just look fat :cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

What are you talking about shante...you look adorable! :flower:


----------



## sunkiss

the hell u do shante, that is all baby bump there, not an inch of fat on u gurl!! i swear i am wide as the grand canyon n i dont give a sh^t either :haha:


----------



## shantehend

I'm just messing. I'm not sad about the weight. I gained 40+ lbs with each of my kids. So I'm prepared to be over 200lbs if this LO makes it to full term. But you ladies really do look great!!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u hunny so do u, oh i know i will be well over 200, how long did it take for u to lose it? i will be breastfeeding n going to the gym so i hope not too long.


----------



## shantehend

With my first it took me almost a year. I was 19 years old and didn't work, so I was in the house all the time. I didn't exercise or anything. By the time I lost the bulk of the weight I was already pregnant with my second child. The weight looked good on me though because I was underweight when I first got pregnant. Right before I got pregnant with my first I was 128 lbs and 5' 10". So I looked good with the few extra pounds. With the kids I breastfed, I lost the weight much faster.


----------



## sunkiss

yes i am looking forward to losing faster, especially since i want to try for #2 by the time she is 1..only to gain again ha ha, the joys of motherhood :D


----------



## shantehend

We were hoping to get pregnant with number 2 when our son turned 2 yrs old. I was on the depo shot and was told it could take up to 18 months after stopping the shot for your fertility to return. So silly me stopped it when my baby was 10 months old thinking it's going to take me 18 months to get pregnant. Boy was I young and naive. I was pregnant 2 months later. I should've known then that I was really fertile. But I didn't figure it out until I was pregnant with my 3rd when my 2nd was 6 mos old. And I got pregnant again while on the depo shot when my 3rd was 2 mos old. That one ended in m/c due to all the different hormones. We decided then that we will accept what God brings our way, and when he says stop it will cease. In my heart I feel that time is now. LOL.


----------



## shantehend

Well goodnight ladies. It's after 11pm EST and I am dog tired. Not sure what time it is in the UK. But hope everyone has a good night.:sleep:


----------



## sunkiss

shante i knocked out looking at the screen last night :haha:...i am a little scared to get on birth control after the baby because when i am ready i dont wanna have to wait for stuff to clear out so we will use condoms n breastfeeding as methods, plus i track my cycles well to know when i ovulate so i hope that works for me...if not hey i am like u, whatever God brings my way i am very willing to accept :D

happy 17th week ladies wooohooo :yipee:!!! come on 18th week lol!! i need to get past 18 weeks which will be a huge milestone for me, looking forward to it :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

OMG an onion for crying out loud, my eyes are bleeding lol!! come on sweet potato!!


----------



## Krippy

Don't worry about gaining weight ladies! I gained 80 pounds...eeeekkk! I started at 155 and got to 235, probably heavier but I stopped weighing myself the last few days! I am hoping that I can control it this time around. I am now 170 so I lost most of it...lol. That is what I get for making 10 pound babies I guess!


----------



## c1403

Happy week 17 my fellow 13th September ladies.

Love the bumps  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

sunkiss said:


> OMG an onion for crying out loud, my eyes are bleeding lol!! come on sweet potato!!

NO KIDDING, I have never liked onions :sick: if they're raw I'll pick them out of food :lol: what else could we be this week? Maybe a pomegranate? Those might be a little too heavy but aren't they about 5" in size?


----------



## sunkiss

yes lets be a pomegranate, i luv those n much better than a stinky onion lol :haha:


----------



## shantehend

My estranged husband and I decided to work things out rather than stay separated (hence the new ticker). I'm so excited!!:happydance: Things have been rocky the past 9 or 10 months, but I'm glad we both want to make progress. Can't expose all the details, but I'm happy he agreed to go to counseling. We love each other and have for the past 13 yrs, but we split because I was unhappy and refuse to be disrespected. Anyway, I will be moving to Texas in October after the baby is born. I can't wait.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Shante! I wish you all the happiness in the world!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you, Krippy!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> My estranged husband and I decided to work things out rather than stay separated (hence the new ticker). I'm so excited!!:happydance: Things have been rocky the past 9 or 10 months, but I'm glad we both want to make progress. Can't expose all the details, but I'm happy he agreed to go to counseling. We love each other and have for the past 13 yrs, but we split because I was unhappy and refuse to be disrespected. Anyway, I will be moving to Texas in October after the baby is born. I can't wait.

Awwww shantehend!!! I'm so happy for you guys! :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

How wonderful, Shante :cloud9: wish you two the best!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you MrsMcD and Seaweed eater!!


----------



## sunkiss

awww thats so wonderful to hear shante, im so happy u guys can work it out, i bet the kids are happy as well to have daddy back home :happydance: happy 18th week!!

happy easter ladies :bunny:


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Sunkiss!! Do you have a Facebook account?


----------



## sunkiss

yes, ladies u can all join me, [email protected], i didnt announce on fb yet til mothers day, im dying too already but my family is not letting me ugh :(


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> yes, ladies u can all join me, [email protected], i didnt announce on fb yet til mothers day, im dying too already but my family is not letting me ugh :(

Sent you a request :)

You're all welcome to add me if you'd like, my email is [email protected]

:)


----------



## sunkiss

i got u MrsMcD123 thanks :D

dammit i cant feel my little girl yet n gonna be 18 weeks in a few days :growlmad::shrug:!! i guess its really true each pregnancy is so diff cause i felt olivia from the end of 16 weeks going into 17, and she wasnt as active as fayth...i guess maybe its my placenta position this time around. i think its in front cause she is always hiding behind it, i bet it is being a cushion n i cant feel her :nope:!! i just get worried n hope she is ok even though i know she is, plus i cant wait for the experience, i tell u i have no patience n fayth is already trying to teach it too me lol.

has anyone been having headaches? i been having them since last week n checked my pressure n everything is normal. took some tylenol n it doesnt help much. they come n go n not everyday but i thought it was something that mostly happened in 1st tri.


----------



## shantehend

I have headaches everyday now. I told the doctor and they just said take Tylenol, so that's what I do. They aren't severe headaches though. My blood pressures are fine as well, so they aren't too concerned. Also, I don't drink as much water as I should. Water makes my belly full and if I drink the 8 glasses they want I won't be able to eat like I'm suppose to. So I just drink as much as I can.


----------



## shantehend

I sent you a request Sunkiss and MrsMcD. It under my real name the profile pic is a pic of my firstborn son at a week old.


----------



## Krippy

I want to be facebook friends! Just remember I will not be announcing my bubs to the facebook world for a really long time sooo...Sssshhhh! :)

[email protected]


----------



## Krippy

Add me Shante! I requested both Sunkiss and MrsMcD!


----------



## shantehend

I'm not putting mine on Facebook ever. Not even after I have the baby. My family knows, but not my whole family needs to know so we won't be putting it on there.


----------



## shantehend

Sent one Krippy.


----------



## Krippy

Removed!


----------



## sunkiss

i got u ladies thank u and probably a few others too hee hee!! u know shante that may be it too about the water, i did read that a while back and i do not drink enough either...i really have to try n get better about that.


----------



## seaweed eater

If you got a request you're not sure about, it's probably me :p


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> Removed!

Not sure what that means. LOL


----------



## Krippy

I said Seaweed's name on the thread and she asked me to remove it! She doesn't want her name on here! Sorry for the confusion! :)


----------



## shantehend

sunkiss said:


> i got u ladies thank u and probably a few others too hee hee!! u know shante that may be it too about the water, i did read that a while back and i do not drink enough either...i really have to try n get better about that.

I noticed it was really bad today. I was dizzy and all. Then I noticed it was 3pm and I hadn't had a glass of water all day. I was at the doctor getting my shot and asked the nurse for a glass of water because I was thirsty. She left the room, came back 10 minutes later with no water, then says oh yeah you said you were thirsty. She made a notation in her chart that I was thirsty and then left with the chart and said the doctor will be in shortly. Smh, I wanted to snap. There is no water fountain or vending machine in the whole clinic and I was dizzy. I thought she had a bottle of water she was going to let me have. I definitely felt like walking out never to return, but I needed my shot and have to wait until my medical insurance is approved.


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> I said Seaweed's name on the thread and she asked me to remove it! She doesn't want her name on here! Sorry for the confusion! :)

Oh ok. Neither do I. I thought you removed my friend request. LOL


----------



## shantehend

How are you ladies' diets? Since I have been able to eat again it's terribly hard to eat a healthy meal. I can sit and eat vegetables all day, but I also have to have other stuff too. For example: I can eat baked chicken, cabbage, and corn, but then later I have to eat something like pizza or steak or potato salad. I can't just eat a healthy meal, I have to overdo it. :wacko: I can eat a home-cooked meal, but then later I feel the urge to buy restaurant food. Last week alone, I went to the steakhouse one day, Olive Garden the next day, and the buffet twice in the next 4 days. I hope this is just temporary!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> How are you ladies' diets? Since I have been able to eat again it's terribly hard to eat a healthy meal. I can sit and eat vegetables all day, but I also have to have other stuff too. For example: I can eat baked chicken, cabbage, and corn, but then later I have to eat something like pizza or steak or potato salad. I can't just eat a healthy meal, I have to overdo it. :wacko: I can eat a home-cooked meal, but then later I feel the urge to buy restaurant food. Last week alone, I went to the steakhouse one day, Olive Garden the next day, and the buffet twice in the next 4 days. I hope this is just temporary!!

I've been wanting restaurant food all the time too! If I could afford to go out to eat every day of the week I probably would. After not being able to eat much of anything for the first few months, I'm pretty much eating whatever sounds okay. Not always the best but I'm not stuffing myself on junk either so I think it'll be ok :)


----------



## seaweed eater

My diet the past few weeks has actually been ok (or so I would like to think)...at least, I'm making an effort and I feel like I'm doing a pretty good job. Maybe it's because my first tri was different from some of yours, I felt so hungry and weak all the time and ate a lot of junk but also had to keep it bland so I didn't get sick...so I'm really happy to be back to veggies and more flavorful foods now, and to being able to eat normal meals without a whole lot in between.

It is definitely due to physiological changes though, I honestly felt so crappy first tri if I didn't eat enough and it felt like a ton...I think if that's what your body clearly wants then you should be fine to do that. :flower:


----------



## sunkiss

my diet is not the best, i need to eat more fruit n veggies, but i do try to balance it out, some days are better than others, i eat take out at least one of my meals a day and that is the meal that is not always the wisest choice...seems as though i picked better choices in 1st tri than 2nd...i am going to start setting some food goals to stick too because i do not want to be filling my belly with empty cals that will not benefit the baby nor me and only be harder to take off afterwards, but then part of me says oh hell, i am preggo n i have cravings dammit lol!! i have to do better though n get down more water too. when i am not preggo i do not have much of an appetite at all. i have to remind myself to eat. i had a weight loss surgery a 1 1/2 yrs ago so that helps me to eat in moderation but now that i am preggo i feel hunger way more than b4...it will go back to norm after baby is born though.


----------



## Krippy

I eat nothing but veggie wraps! I was the same with RJ...nothing else satisfies me. Hoping this means I am having another boy! :) I have been also having celery with peanut butter but that made me feel kind of icky today...so did my oatmeal. I might have to have veggie wraps 3x a day if that what this bubs wants!


----------



## sunkiss

shante did u notice our ticker is broken, its posting a day behind the other ticker now for some reason :shrug:

i found out why i havent felt rainbow move yet ladies. my placenta position is Anterior which means the baby is behind the placenta and it is acting as a cushion for her. so she is kicking n punching away at my placenta n i cant feel it lol. so it will take me a bit longer to feel movements but at least i know now its normal n she is ok in there :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Krippy said:


> I eat nothing but veggie wraps! I was the same with RJ...nothing else satisfies me. Hoping this means I am having another boy! :) I have been also having celery with peanut butter but that made me feel kind of icky today...so did my oatmeal. I might have to have veggie wraps 3x a day if that what this bubs wants!

I think you have the right attitude. First tri is a whole different ballgame IMO. Whatever it takes to survive. :thumbup: And you could certainly do worse than veggie wraps!!

Sunkiss, glad to hear you found out about your placenta! That makes a lot of sense, though I don't think we're far enough along that it's cause for worry even with a posterior one. How did you find out?


----------



## Krippy

So I got my beta results back today! 11dpo: 22 and 13dpo: 68

Does this sound normal? Any of you know anything about beta HcG? I see that is more than doubled but I am so scared that they are too low....


----------



## seaweed eater

Krippy said:


> So I got my beta results back today! 11dpo: 22 and 13dpo: 68
> 
> Does this sound normal? Any of you know anything about beta HcG? I see that is more than doubled but I am so scared that they are too low....

My understanding is that the absolute level doesn't matter nearly as much as the increase this early on. But I don't really know.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> So I got my beta results back today! 11dpo: 22 and 13dpo: 68
> 
> Does this sound normal? Any of you know anything about beta HcG? I see that is more than doubled but I am so scared that they are too low....

Your numbers are looking great! As long as they're doubling at least every...54 hours I think? And yours are tripling (mine did too!) so that's a really good sign :)


----------



## Krippy

Awesome...thanks girls! I just don't have a clue...I talked to the nurse and I am sure that my Dr. will call. I just have to pretend that I don't know the numbers, lol, one great thing about a small practice but now I am a little nervous! But I still feel good about the pregnancy just a lot of questions! And I guess since I got the blood tests so early...even before my period was due so that would be why they start small! :)


----------



## sunkiss

really good sign krippy, its doubling, the number doesn't matter, mines was 45 at 4 weeks :happydance:

thanks seaweed, when i did the 3d sono the girl told me and i forgot so i called today and she reminded me :D


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Sun! :)


----------



## shantehend

That's awesome Krippy!!! Praying everything works out well for you. I know early on in the pregnancy the numbers are really low, so that sounds about right.


----------



## shantehend

shante did u notice our ticker is broken, its posting a day behind the other ticker now for some reason :shrug:

I wonder why that happened. Didn't notice until you mentioned. I hope it corrects itself.


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well this morning. :hugs: I'm having a bit of a freakout...I had a few sensations yesterday that could be described as increased "pressure", not all the time but on and off. I know that's pretty common at this stage and probably isn't an indication that anything is wrong, but knowing sunkiss' history and the fact that we're right around the danger zone for IC makes me worried. The good thing is that I don't seem to have other worrisome symptoms -- no contractions, no bleeding, pretty sure I haven't been losing fluid and I don't have a feeling of membranes "bulging" or anything like that.

I'm planning to call the clinic in the morning and insist on having a scan today to make sure everything is ok. I do NOT want to lose this baby. Hopefully everything is totally fine, and if there is a problem, then hopefully we can catch it early enough to prevent disaster. But I'm supposed to teach dance class tonight and if I need to be resting then I want to figure that out before I do anything to put myself at risk.

I know I'm probably being a bit irrational...but I'm just so worried about losing the baby. :cry: Wish me luck.


----------



## Krippy

GL Seaweed! Thinking of you and LO today!


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well this morning. :hugs: I'm having a bit of a freakout...I had a few sensations yesterday that could be described as increased "pressure", not all the time but on and off. I know that's pretty common at this stage and probably isn't an indication that anything is wrong, but knowing sunkiss' history and the fact that we're right around the danger zone for IC makes me worried. The good thing is that I don't seem to have other worrisome symptoms -- no contractions, no bleeding, pretty sure I haven't been losing fluid and I don't have a feeling of membranes "bulging" or anything like that.
> 
> I'm planning to call the clinic in the morning and insist on having a scan today to make sure everything is ok. I do NOT want to lose this baby. Hopefully everything is totally fine, and if there is a problem, then hopefully we can catch it early enough to prevent disaster. But I'm supposed to teach dance class tonight and if I need to be resting then I want to figure that out before I do anything to put myself at risk.
> 
> I know I'm probably being a bit irrational...but I'm just so worried about losing the baby. :cry: Wish me luck.

oh im sorry sweetie u going though this, i know how scary it is and u are very right to be cautious...ur right it may be quite normal to feel even some cramping because everything is growing n stretching, however since this is ur first baby u dont always know wut feels normal n wut doesnt so i say better safe than sorry...dont want to scare u but if u feel like something is not right i would skip the dance n check it out asap...honestly it is probably nothing at all but check it anyway hunnie so u can have a piece of mind...if the clinic wont check u go to the er if u need too, i been twice this pregnancy already, both times was nothing but i wasnt taking any chances this time around, thinking n praying for u, it is all gonna be just fine hun :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Just finished talking to the nurse, they will see me for a scan in about an hour and I didn't even really have to push very hard...the nurse said exactly the right thing, that everything is probably fine but everyone will feel better knowing for sure. I'm so relieved I could cry. But more importantly just hoping the scan goes well. Thanks ladies for your support, it means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

yay so good to have medical professionals that care...i pray everything works out just fine, please update asap, thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Hoping everything goes well for you. It's wonderful that they got you in right away. Thinking about you


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy to say it's good news. Cervix looks fine, measures 3.5cm which seems to be nothing to worry about. Checked on placenta too, and it's 2cm from the cervix now and doctor said by the next scan they will probably tell me it's no longer an issue and should not prevent a vaginal birth etc. He also said normal activity level etc should be fine.

PHEW!!! What an enormous relief. I cried the whole way to the appointment. So very glad they saw me right away and seemed to know exactly what to look for (asked whether I had ever had any surgical procedures on my cervix etc).

Also took a quick peek to look for genitalia but baby was not in the right position at all...he was sitting at the bottom of my cervix, breech, with legs closed. Looked comfortable :p of course even as I was asking the doctor if he could see the sex I found myself calling the baby "he"...oops :dohh:

Anyway, I really really appreciate all of your support, and very glad to be able to tell you it was a false alarm. :cloud9:


----------



## sunkiss

yay that is fantastic news n also ur placenta moving up is a huge plus :happydance:!! aww he/she did not wanna show the goods yet lol the suspense :haha:!! u did the right thing by checking cause if something was wrong that u could have prevented it would mess with u 4eva, thats why i say better safe than sorry, i dont care if i go to the er 20 times, i am going!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Absolutely, I don't regret for a minute that I decided to go in, in fact I'm glad...both the doctor and the nurse really made me feel that it had been the right decision. The dr said something like, "It's normal to feel all kinds of things in pregnancy and it's probably nothing, but we think it's very important to check just in case it's NOT nothing." I would absolutely do things the same way a second time if it came up again.


----------



## sunkiss

i agree, i also like the fact that they asked u a key question, did u ever have any surgical procedures on ur cervix in the past. that is such an important questions that some providers miss cause it makes a big difference in determining whether u could be a possible candidate for IC. i did have a procedure yrs ago and told that to my old provider plus i told her that i was told before my cervix was a more open than it should be, she brushed it off, had she took it serious who knows wut could have been prevented. wut will be will be but it is just really nice to have providers that are thorough!!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome news Seaweed! :)


----------



## shantehend

Glad everything worked out for you Seaweed!! That is awesome that LO is doing well. I know how scary things can be in your first pregnancy.

Well ladies, we are rapidly approaching the halfway mark. I can't wait until I'm 26 weeks so I can finally start buying things. I'm a little weird in that I'm sure most of you have bought at least one thing for your baby already. I'm normally an optimistic person, but sometimes I get afraid because I have 6 wonderful children and afraid my luck may run out. I'm a total nerd, LOL. But I just have a small fear that something may go wrong. So that is why I'm waiting until this baby is viable before I buy anything. I should be able to just accept the blessings God has given me, but I just don't want to take anything for granted. Hope you ladies have a good night!!


----------



## seaweed eater

shantehend said:


> I can't wait until I'm 26 weeks so I can finally start buying things. I'm a little weird in that I'm sure most of you have bought at least one thing for your baby already. I'm normally an optimistic person, but sometimes I get afraid because I have 6 wonderful children and afraid my luck may run out. I'm a total nerd, LOL. But I just have a small fear that something may go wrong. So that is why I'm waiting until this baby is viable before I buy anything. I should be able to just accept the blessings God has given me, but I just don't want to take anything for granted. Hope you ladies have a good night!!

No, I'm absolutely the same way...the only thing I've bought is maternity clothes, nothing for baby yet. And I won't be buying anything I can't return, or washing anything, until baby comes (or as close as possible).
It works with my personal conviction not to take things for granted but it's also a Jewish tradition...customarily Jewish women don't have baby showers or receive gifts at all while they are pregnant. Jewish people don't even customarily congratulate each other on pregnancies; instead they say something like "I hope it goes well." I kind of like this even though it might seem pessimistic...I appreciate the realism about the possibility that something could go wrong. Typical Jewish :haha:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies.

Happy 18 weeks for some of us...the weeks are ticking by fast now.

Glad all is going well....I feel like im getting bigger by the day.

Ive brought loads for baby already, clothes etc. All the bigger stuff we are going to order in June/July.

Me and my mum are stripping the wallpaper in the babys room today so my OH can start decorating after our holiday. Just need to decide a theme once and for all!!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> Glad everything worked out for you Seaweed!! That is awesome that LO is doing well. I know how scary things can be in your first pregnancy.
> 
> Well ladies, we are rapidly approaching the halfway mark. I can't wait until I'm 26 weeks so I can finally start buying things. I'm a little weird in that I'm sure most of you have bought at least one thing for your baby already. I'm normally an optimistic person, but sometimes I get afraid because I have 6 wonderful children and afraid my luck may run out. I'm a total nerd, LOL. But I just have a small fear that something may go wrong. So that is why I'm waiting until this baby is viable before I buy anything. I should be able to just accept the blessings God has given me, but I just don't want to take anything for granted. Hope you ladies have a good night!!

i havent bought a thing either, i didnt for olivia either, part of it is fear n superstition n the other is i would like to wait n see wut i will have from my showers n then by wut i need so i do not over buy...i will be having 2 showers, one for fam n friends which will be huge since both our families are large and one from my job which will also be big since i work for a hospital plus ppl on his job will give as well. i may not be able to resist a tutu though lol, but i will wait a few more weeks :D


----------



## sunkiss

happy 18th week ladies :happydance: wooohooo sweet potato!!! i wasnt sure if i would make it here, last time around sweet potato wasnt so sweet, i didnt get a chance to celebrate this week since i lost my little girl the day she made 18 weeks and was already in hospital preparing to lose her 2 days prior, so i am over the moon to make it here today, such a big milestone for me :happydance:

trying to do mini milestones to help myself along the way. my next one will be next week actually at the 19th week mark. for one i never been 19 weeks preggo n its also my anatomy scan which i will have for the 1st time as well!! olivia did have a birth defect that would have been picked up on her anatomy scan which was scheduled for the week after her loss, so i am praying all goes well with fayth next week n i have a healthy lil girl baking this time!! im feeling really good that things will continue to look up n positive vibes as krippy says :D!!

i have a doc appt tomorrow morn n cant wait to make sure that my cervix is ok n the stitch is doing its job. i have been feeling great so i pray all is well.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats sunkiss, what a great milestone for you :cloud9: I am so glad you are being monitored and that your scan is coming up in a week!!

And congrats to all of us on our sweet potatoes, yay no more onion! My sweet potato must have had a growth spurt, between the extra pressure the past few days and the fact that his kicks have been all over the place today. Grow, babies, grow!


----------



## sunkiss

hey i bet that is exactly wut that pressure was from seaweed, a growth spurt, that makes sense...i can feel myself growing too and my bump is starting to get more round as the weeks go by wooohooo. funny this is the only time ever we even want our bellies to protrude lol. i sure cant wait to get to 20 weeks, it will be no question of a bump by then :D


----------



## seaweed eater

sunkiss said:


> funny this is the only time ever we even want our bellies to protrude lol.

I know...I was just telling my friend the other day that I love getting to go nuts now wearing empire-waisted tops and dresses, because they make everyone look pregnant and this is the first time that's been a real positive for me :haha:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies! 

Seaweed eater, so sorry you had such a scare. TBH I've been getting extremely paranoid again lately. I felt a lot better after my last appointment but since I spend a lot of time around here and another preggo message board, I've read all sorts of bad ending stories (IC, stillbirth, etc..) and it's been getting to me. Also, I know that some women don't feel kicks until they're as far along as 22 weeks but not being able to feel kicks has been making me really worried and paranoid too. 

I wouldn't quite describe what I've been feeling as pressure but I've been feeling somewhat of a..heaviness? I don't know. Sometimes when I walk or I'm driving on a bumpy road or something it kinda feels like my uterus is bouncing around a little or something too. Logical me thinks it's because duh, my uterus is getting heavier! But the paranoid preggo part is worried something is wrong. 

I have my anatomy scan in 1 week and 4 days, so thank goodness I don't have too much longer to wait until we get to see baby again (and hopefully find out the sex for SURE!) so I'll just suck it up and try my best to stay positive. 

As far as buying things, I haven't been able to resist. We aren't buying any of the big items, so far it's just been some outfits, a couple pacifiers and some burp blankets. For one I know we'll be getting a lot (if not most!) of the big items from the Ellen Show (4 weeks today!!!) and then we'll have the baby shower so there really won't be much of anything we're actually going to need to buy anyway. 

Well, hubby is off today and we have all sorts of errands to run so I'm off. :hugs: to all, I'm loving how active this board has been lately!! :)


----------



## Krippy

The bellies are the one of the best parts of being preggo! :) there is nothing cuter than a pregnant lady!

I am so happy that everything is looking up for you Seaweed and you followed your intincts and got yourself checked. Always better to be safe than sorry. Good for you for standing up for yourself! 

I got taken off my synthroid today as my thyroid is now hyperactive. I hope all of this is not going to effect baby. My endo says that it shouldn't but a gal can't help but worry. I think it is better to have too much of the hormone than not enough as the baby is not producing any right now. So here we go...the rollercoaster of this pregnancy is starting!


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Seaweed eater, so sorry you had such a scare. TBH I've been getting extremely paranoid again lately. I felt a lot better after my last appointment but since I spend a lot of time around here and another preggo message board, I've read all sorts of bad ending stories (IC, stillbirth, etc..) and it's been getting to me. Also, I know that some women don't feel kicks until they're as far along as 22 weeks but not being able to feel kicks has been making me really worried and paranoid too.
> 
> I wouldn't quite describe what I've been feeling as pressure but I've been feeling somewhat of a..heaviness? I don't know. Sometimes when I walk or I'm driving on a bumpy road or something it kinda feels like my uterus is bouncing around a little or something too. Logical me thinks it's because duh, my uterus is getting heavier! But the paranoid preggo part is worried something is wrong.
> 
> I have my anatomy scan in 1 week and 4 days, so thank goodness I don't have too much longer to wait until we get to see baby again (and hopefully find out the sex for SURE!) so I'll just suck it up and try my best to stay positive.
> 
> As far as buying things, I haven't been able to resist. We aren't buying any of the big items, so far it's just been some outfits, a couple pacifiers and some burp blankets. For one I know we'll be getting a lot (if not most!) of the big items from the Ellen Show (4 weeks today!!!) and then we'll have the baby shower so there really won't be much of anything we're actually going to need to buy anyway.
> 
> Well, hubby is off today and we have all sorts of errands to run so I'm off. :hugs: to all, I'm loving how active this board has been lately!! :)

Keep your spirits up darling...You are early to feel movement yet especially with your first child hun! GL with your scan and I get wait to see pics of your wiggling, beautiful LO!


----------



## sunkiss

i have been feeling that heaviness also MrsMcD123, i def think that is part of our growing pains, i actually been feeling that for a few weeks n was checked n thank God was nothing wrong. does urs come n go? mines does, i wonder if its sometimes the baby turning or diff positions. maybe ur placenta is the same position as mines n baby is kicking placenta instead of u, they can tell u in scan, n dont u worry 2nd tri n 3rd tri losses are really not that common, it just seems that way on the board but percentage wise its not. i try n stay out of the preggo after loss section because it depress me n make me worry more. its a great support n all but honestly it can scare the mess out of u!! i stay here, the IC group n pregnancy testing n thats it.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

It must be so exciting to reach the 18 week mark!! I hope you all start feeling your LO's moving around soon. It usually takes longer to feel the first one move. 

I am excited but nervous to be approaching my 7th week. I never feel hungry. I constantly feel a little sick to my stomach. I never really WANT to eat. I just do to see if it helps...which it rarely does. Oddly enough, I am not actually getting sick. I just constantly feel that way :/ 

I don't think I will buy anything for awhile. Looking forward to my Dr. appointment next week. Hoping they will do a quick ultrasound.


----------



## sunkiss

it will be here for u before u know it EeyoreGirl, seems like yesterday i was 6 weeks, cant believe i am almost half way there :D!! ur baby has a hb now so will be perfect to have a scan next week n possibly hear the hb, they will surely let u see the hb to confirm it though...its a very exciting time!!


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD123 said:


> TBH I've been getting extremely paranoid again lately. I felt a lot better after my last appointment but since I spend a lot of time around here and another preggo message board, I've read all sorts of bad ending stories (IC, stillbirth, etc..) and it's been getting to me.

That's interesting that you are feeling it too...I definitely felt more anxious already before yesterday. I don't know why. I guess partly it's been a process of learning more about the effects hypertension can have...sometimes it seems like it's a risk factor for every single complication out there. But that doesn't mean any of the complications are _likely_ at all. :nope:

And I know you already know this, but Krippy and Sunkiss are absolutely right, it's not at all late for feeling your first movements especially if you have an anterior placenta (and you'll find out very soon)...even though mine is posterior, both the doctor and the nurse yesterday were surprised that I've already been feeling anything. I know it's hard to believe when it seems like everyone on BnB starts feeling them at 12 weeks with their first and 10 weeks with their second or some nonsense (and it DOES seem like that sometimes), but it must be totally normal to feel them later. :hugs:



MrsMcD123 said:


> I wouldn't quite describe what I've been feeling as pressure but I've been feeling somewhat of a..heaviness? I don't know. Sometimes when I walk or I'm driving on a bumpy road or something it kinda feels like my uterus is bouncing around a little or something too.

Yeah I know exactly what you mean. I have been feeling that too. I think what I felt yesterday was different in that there was a bit of pain with it...anyway it doesn't really matter how it was different because clearly it didn't end up being anything much, but I think the important thing is that it set off alarm bells for whatever reason. If you're not getting any kind of feeling or hunch that something feels wrong then I think there is rarely a good reason to talk yourself _into_ feeling that way! :hugs:

I forgot you were going to be on the Ellen show BTW! So exciting, you'll have the most amazing nursery :thumbup:



MrsMcD123 said:


> I'm loving how active this board has been lately!! :)

Me too :happydance: it was a nice idea to connect on facebook...makes me feel like I learned a bit more about each of you! :flower:



Krippy said:


> I got taken off my synthroid today as my thyroid is now hyperactive. I hope all of this is not going to effect baby. My endo says that it shouldn't but a gal can't help but worry. I think it is better to have too much of the hormone than not enough as the baby is not producing any right now. So here we go...the rollercoaster of this pregnancy is starting!

Aw hon, I'm sorry about the worry :hugs: I know it's hard not to but it's really good that you have professionals looking after you. Will you be continuing to monitor your levels in case they get much too low or something?



EeyoreGirl said:


> I am excited but nervous to be approaching my 7th week. I never feel hungry. I constantly feel a little sick to my stomach. I never really WANT to eat. I just do to see if it helps...which it rarely does. Oddly enough, I am not actually getting sick. I just constantly feel that way :/

Ugh, my heart goes out to you, morning sickness is really the worst...hang in there and hopefully it will be over very soon. It passes around 8 weeks for lots of people so I hope you're one of those!

I hope you get a scan next week too. What day is your appointment? I look forward to hearing about it. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Yep I will still get blood work every 4 weeks so hoping maybe it will stabilize! And now I have a wicked cold. I feel so rotten and my nose is red and raw. I just want to go to bed! lol

I was thinking MrsM...have you thought about purchasing a doppler so that you can listen to the HB @ home. I know a lot of women who have them and love them as they are great to know that your LO is ok when you haven't felt movement yet! :)

Eeyore I have been feeling the same way but I am starving but can't find food to satisfy me except veggies but at least I have something. Hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## sunkiss

hey krippy sorry i missed the thyroid issue...wut does this mean by being hyperactive? is this good or bad? its great that doc said it should not effect anything though but i definitely understand ur worry especially with past losses...i pray it stabilize n all is well...i feel inside this will be ur take home rainbow :D

seaweed i luv how u reply with the multi quote, i suck at that thing lol!! i feel the same about connecting on fb n the board too :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

It means that my thyroid is overproducing the hormone so I need to stop the meds as it is adding to the overproduction and making me feel icky. Hot, tremors, not being able to sleep well...it is not a fun feeling. I am sure also being pregnant effects the thyroid so I am hoping that things get back to normal soon! :) I am totally positive about it just worriesome!


----------



## shantehend

Krippy and Eeyoregirl, I hope your sickness pass soon and don't progress. It definitely isn't a fun feeling at all. Also Krippy I hope your thyroid corrects itself. :flower:
I guess most of us are worrisome lately. It's good to have this type of support and understanding from women in the same boat. It seems as if none of the women I know ever had a single problem in their pregnancies, and I've gone through all types of complications. But this board has been very helpful. I too have the feeling of pressure/heaviness. Also, when I walk sometimes I get a pain in my hip. I know it's nothing, but I hope I don't end up with sciatic nerve pain again. That is no fun at all.


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls,

just got in from my appt n fayth is in there still doing well :happydance:!! doc found her hb right away at 160bmp and she is still very active cause she bounced around while she was doing hb as usual lol...i am gonna have a hyper child i tell u :haha:!! my cervix measured a good length that she is happy with at 3.0 and she did see some funneling. i still dont understand all this funneling crap but she said its nothing to worry about because the stitch is doing its job and keeping my cervix closed. she is so happy we did the stitch when we did cause she said if we would have waited to the funneling started either i would have already had the loss or would have had to do an emergency one right now. so i can continue going to work for now but must remain seated, no lifting, no cleaning, no exercise, no sex ugh lol (poor OH)...he doesnt care though, thank God for a good man, all worth it in the end :D

hope u feel better soon with the icky feelings krippy and happy 5 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the great appointment! It just makes me smile to hear all of these wonderful appt news! 

Yaaaahhh 5 weeks! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 5 weeks Krippy! :happydance: And Sunkiss congrats on the appointment, all of that sounds great!! I'm so so glad you got that stitch when you did :hugs: I read about funneling in my 3am research haha:) on Wednesday and don't understand what it means either, maybe it refers to the shape of the cervix? Like that it is wider or more dilated or something at the end that opens into the uterus? Either way I'm glad little Fayth is doing great and that everything is ok :hugs:

So, random question...is anyone else starting to feel like their belly is getting a little crowded? I've been having trouble bending down to pick things up, and this morning getting my boots on was a bit of a struggle! I know it's normal for it to happen at some point but I just wasn't expecting it so soon, or with a bump that still looks so small from the outside! DH laughed at me and said it's the beginning of the end of the best part of pregnancy :lol: so one upside to being huge in the summer is that we won't have to deal with socks or boots as much!


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, happy 5 weeks!!:happydance:

Sunkiss, happy the appt went well and glad the doc made the decision to do the cerclage when they did.:flower:

Seaweed, can't say I have the same feeling yet but I know exactly what you are talking about. It's funny because in a few months we will barely be able to see below the waist.

Well, my LO has been moving more and I feel movement every day. So I am pretty happy about that. I'm going to enjoy these simple movements because pretty soon LO will be punching/kicking at my ribs.:haha: It's amazing how babies' movements can actually cause pain/discomfort when they get bigger. I know with my other kids I felt like their punching bags.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Happy 18 weeks for some of us...the weeks are ticking by fast now.
> 
> Glad all is going well....I feel like im getting bigger by the day.
> 
> Ive brought loads for baby already, clothes etc. All the bigger stuff we are going to order in June/July.
> 
> Me and my mum are stripping the wallpaper in the babys room today so my OH can start decorating after our holiday. Just need to decide a theme once and for all!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

That's awesome!! Are you in maternity clothes now as well, or are you going to wait a little longer?


----------



## Krippy

So my SIL is pregnant with their second and due in December too...Is it weird that I am kind of jealous/bent out of shape that we are pregnant at the same time? I don't know how I feel right now...I am actually quite upset. I know the world doesn't revolve around me but...must be pregnancy hormones! I am just hoping that everything turns out well with this bubs or I will be really upset.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Krippy, I absolutely understand feeling upset about that...I don't have any close friends who are currently pregnant but I have two with very young infants, which I think will be really fun assuming everything turns out ok with this pregnancy, but in my moments of worrying about losses I've definitely thought about how I could remain close with them if something were to happen.

PS, I've decided that the crowding feeling I'm experiencing is from where baby is sitting...he's very low so he gets squished when I bend forward. He's sticking out at the front currently, my husband could actually feel where he is from the outside. Weird.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies. So glad all of you are doing well. But I'm here for a little pick me up off the floor. My close friend just had her baby today and I'm feeling rather jealous at the moment. Had my first loss lasted I would be a mom in 5 weeks. My heart is so heavy yet so excited. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## Krippy

Oh Crown...It is not wrong at all! I feel like this all the time and the end up feeling guilty bc I shouldn't be so selfish. I think that it is all a part of the grieving and healing process. My brother's wife just announced on FB that she is expecting at the same time as us and I am soooo upset. We haven't told anyone about our pregnancy and now I have to share this special time with someone else. I don't think we will ever react to pregnancy news again and I think that it is totally normal. Sending you loads of love and hugs!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

My appointment is Tuesday afternoon. FX for a scan!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks Krippy. I feel like I'm whining. I know it's normal but I just feel guilty for feeling this way. I just need to be more open about the whole thing and be happy for me friends. I just gel like going in my room and crying out of jealousy. I just wish it was me.
All my friends are here talking about it and I'm dying inside. Everyone is so excited and I just want to cry.


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Jewelz honey...of course you're not wrong to feel that way. :hugs: :hugs: Giving birth to a healthy baby is what all of us are hoping for. It's always hard to see others get what we want so badly.


----------



## seaweed eater

We posted at the same time...I also just wanted to say that your needs right now are in no way less important than hers...I'm sure you have been nothing but lovely to her but make sure you are taking care of yourself as well. It's not an easy thing and you deserve to be very, very kind to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Well I had typed a nice long post (tried using the multi-quote thing)....and POOF!

Everything I typed is gone, aarrrgghhh. No more multi-quote posts for me :/
Never experienced ms before and it's awful. Hoping it passes quickly. So glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Crown my heart goes out to you hun. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Happy 18 weeks for some of us...the weeks are ticking by fast now.
> 
> Glad all is going well....I feel like im getting bigger by the day.
> 
> Ive brought loads for baby already, clothes etc. All the bigger stuff we are going to order in June/July.
> 
> Me and my mum are stripping the wallpaper in the babys room today so my OH can start decorating after our holiday. Just need to decide a theme once and for all!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> That's awesome!! Are you in maternity clothes now as well, or are you going to wait a little longer?Click to expand...

Hi

Not quite in maternity clothes yet, I am just wearing my 'fat' clothes more...you know the ones you wear on fat days when you look a bit plumper than normal, at least now its for a good reason.

Glad to hear were all doing well.....any doubts we need to get checked out so dont feel like your bothering the Drs etc....its their job and our babys are our no1 priority right now.

Krippy I totally get how your feeling, when we started trying all my friends and family started to announce pregnancys and I was gutted as I just wanted it to be our turn....our turn has eventually arrived but I will not be 100% happy until i hold my baby in my arms

Crown dont feel so bad, I know how you feel. A friend of mine lost her little one 5 years ago and she still cant embrase the excitement of other people announcing pregnancys. She is very excited about my little one but I made sure I told her before I put anything on facebook etc....I think its important to be their for our friends that have suffered a loss as it must be so hard for them.

Sunkiss so happy you have passed the 18 week mark. I am always looking for new milestones. My next one will be 20 weeks (halfway there) then 23 weeks (next scan). 

So are all you ladies having baby showers then, its not hugely popular in the UK but my sister and I are thinking of doing one for me. I have so many pregnant friends or ones that have just had babies I think it will be fun. Only thing is we have brought so much already that I probably wont need anything else by the time I have the shower. Will still be fun to all meet up in the summer and have a good chat and coo over babys/listen to storys etc.

Anyway I am off out, OH was out last night so is suffering this morning so I am going to get the food shopping etc....had my mum stay for past week so be sad for her to leave.

Lots of love to all babys, bumps and mummys to be

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, don't feel bad for the way you feel. It's perfectly normal after a loss to have an array of feelings toward other pregnant women or women with newborns, especially friends and family. Big hugs hun:hugs:

c1403, I definitely will not be having a babyshower this time. I've had my share of babyshowers. In my family we all get pregnant right after another(extremely fertile family LOL), so we usually recycle clothing and baby items. I gave all of my now 16 mo. old son's things away to a cousin who recently had a baby. So now I have to start all over for this LO. I will be buying mostly used things and collecting from family. I could buy all new items, but I would rather save for other things. And it is hard when you have other children you have to provide for. I do most of my shopping at Old Navy and Walmart, so whatever I don't find used I will get from one of those places. I'm debating if I want to do maternity clothes this time. I did half maternity and half plus size clothing with my last pregnancy. I may just get a few cute maternity outfits for work and the rest plus size clothing. That way I can at least still wear the plus size after the baby.


----------



## sunkiss

krippy i totally know where u coming from about sharing the shine of ur pregnancy especially going through wut u been through, its only natural to want ur time to be special n the focus to be on u, i have to share my pregnancy with another person at work as well too, i am 2 weeks ahead of her, she has been away on leave and returning next week and i am completely happy for her but i so know how u feel, especially concerned about how i would return there n see her baby bump if God forbid something were to happen, i just couldnt!!

seaweed i cannot bend well anymore haha, my bump is not huge yet but it feels so uncomfortable to bend like i can feel the baby, my baby is low too n def feels like im squishing her lol, even lotioning my legs is a task now, i used to raise my leg n put foot on bed to lotion, em i have to sit to do that now :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

awww i can relate to ur feelings too jewelz, its so normal to feel like that after a loss so dont feel bad about that, as the other ladies said we all would n have felt the same, u feel happy for them but also sad because ur day has not come yet, i cant wait for the day u come here n tell us all about ur rainbow because i know that day will come :hugs:

aww EeyoreGirl, i hope that ms passes soon for u hunny, sucky part of it all, it will get better soon :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

happy 7th week EeyoreGirl and 19th week shantehend wooohooo :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Sunkiss!! Anatomy scan next week. I'm excited about that. Guess it will be confirmed then that it's a girl. I've come to terms with it. Just have to figure out her name. I'm stuck with a list of 8 to choose from. Hope everyone is having/had a great day!! I'm off to go eat (again). So so sad. I went from not eating to eating everything in sight and even things not in sight. LOL


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay, all the September girls' anatomy scans are coming up! :happydance: Can't wait, really hoping little man (or woman) is up and moving on scan day...he's been quiet today, presumably gathering his strength to deliver some extra strong kicks soon :haha:

I know what you mean about eating, I think my appetite is starting to increase plus I just feel like munching all the time. Especially chocolate! Mmm, I could eat chocolate all day. :p

I've been feeling a little more moody this week...can't tell how much of it is from unrelated stress (just the scare last week, and some work stuff) but it feels more like before my period so I bet it's partly hormones kicking in. :grr: Just no patience for anyone or anything! Including myself.

How are you all feeling today? :hugs: Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## sunkiss

hiya girls,

i have been a little blue this eve but got it out the way now, i get like that sometimes n then im happy n it passes. just been feeling really scared of the anatomy scan coming on friday, i am excited but scared they will tell me something that i cant deal with, just had a big ole feel sorry for myself cry about it but i feel better now, i just keep praying n begging God to please please let me be able to take home a healthy baby this time, i just cant do it again, hard enough to deal with this incompetent cervix n not knowing how long my cervix can hold out is enough, i dont wanna have to deal with anything else, OH keep reminding me of all the interventions that happened so far n why we are naming her fayth n he said he knows we are gonna make it this time, then i feel better. i just have to continue to keep my faith in God n believe He knows wut He is doing, sorry to be down girls, surprisingly enough i cried for more less in this pregnancy than the last, i try not to stress myself with anything at all, so i'm over it now.


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Sunkiss honey :hugs: I'm sorry you are having a rough evening. It's so hard not to worry when there is such a huge difference between suffering a loss at this stage and having a healthy baby. As my friend told me, it means we are attached and that is a very, very good thing. Doesn't make it any easier though. :hugs: All we can do is keep hoping all these babies don't go anywhere until September!

Munchkin has decided to give me some pressure again tonight. I'm feeling kicks lower than ever so I'm thinking he's sitting on my cervix again but with his feet down this time...crazy kid.


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry that you are feeling scared and down Sunkiss...but I also know exactly how you feel. I have been reliving my last days with RJ everytime I close my eyes and have been bawling my eyes out. I know that it is just hormones bringing up all these emotions and things will hopefully be different but I am so scared and so sad that I will not get to hold my son again. It is just so hearbreaking sometimes it is hard to breathe...Sending you lots of love! :)

Something to make you all laugh though...OMG...the little boy I take care is 7.5 months old and he just ate container of advocados and then proceeded to projectile vomit all of it back up! Everyone was covered with green goo, even the dogs! So gross but kind of funny too! Everyone needed a bath and the dogs helped clean up! LOL So hard to deal with when you are feeling really nauseous!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much girls :D!! im feeling alot better today thank God, i usually try to do things to focus on the positive n keep my mind off it but i get overwhelmed sometimes. just cant wait to get past friday with great news :D!! 

seaweed i truly believe in my heart we will all be taking home all our babies this time around :hugs:!! lol u have quite the lil active one in there huh :haha:!! krippy u are an amazing woman to been through wut u have n to still be here standing, i admire ur strength!! awww poor baby luvs avocados as much as i do n over ate them huh lol!! i would have passed out behind the throw up though :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Sorry I'm late, but :hugs: to you Sunkiss and Krippy. I pray for all of us, but I pray especially for you ladies. I know you can't help but feel down, but to be nervous and anxious on top of that is a lot to bear. God hears your cries and I'm confident you will have your sweet little ones to bring home and raise and love for eternity.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies! Haven't been around in awhile, as it turns out my daily headaches that evolved into migraines have been caused my my dang computer. I should have known better, the same exact thing was happening to me before I left my job. So I've been keeping off my computer and using my phone, but now constant phone use is giving me headaches too dang it :( So I'm just using my computer for a minute to stop in and say HI! and I've been thinking about you all.

Stomach keeps on growing, I'm needing to spread my knees when I bend over now. I've also been feeling the baby, tbh it's been kinda anti-climactic. It's slowly evolved from "is this baby? I don't know" to "pretty sure this is baby..." to "yeah, it's gotta be baby". I want a good strong kick but I'll take the subtle movements for now. Anatomy scans all coming up, woooo hoooo!!! I'm so damn excited! I just want to hear for sure that this is a little boy so I can start calling him by his name :)

Krippy, when do you get your hcg levels next? And your next TSH check? I'm keeping positive for you, now that you know what is going on all should be well since the doctors now know what to look out for!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear that you are having migraines! We will miss you on here! :)

I go for bloodwork next week. My last set was T4 .09 and TSH 14.3. So I am now off meds, I was only on 25 mcg and we will see if that helps put it in a normal range! My endo is happy to see that TSH is normal and it seems to be working on its own so everything so far is looking good. I had a hyper feeling the other day but other than that I have been feeling great. I am tired but I think that is pregnancy tired and just a bit nauseous with an empty stomach! Thanks for checking up on me Mrs. McD!

Go for my first dating scan on Monday at 3:30pm. So excited to see this bubs!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Go for my first dating scan on Monday at 3:30pm. So excited to see this bubs!

Nice!! I have my anatomy scan on Monday too, 2:30 :) We'll have to report back with pictures. 

I saw that Sunkiss, you have your anatomy scan on Friday! I'll be back then to hear the good news and hopefully see a picture or two :) 

seaweed_eater, shantehend, c1403, when are your anatomy scans scheduled? I'll have to make sure to come back to check on all of yours! Can't wait to hear how everyones went! 

Eeyore girl, do you have your first scan scheduled yet? :)


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, my anatomy scan is Monday the 23rd at 1030am EST.


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Go for my first dating scan on Monday at 3:30pm. So excited to see this bubs!
> 
> Nice!! I have my anatomy scan on Monday too, 2:30 :) We'll have to report back with pictures.
> 
> I saw that Sunkiss, you have your anatomy scan on Friday! I'll be back then to hear the good news and hopefully see a picture or two :)
> 
> seaweed_eater, shantehend, c1403, when are your anatomy scans scheduled? I'll have to make sure to come back to check on all of yours! Can't wait to hear how everyones went!
> 
> Eeyore girl, do you have your first scan scheduled yet? :)Click to expand...

Hey

Sorry to hear your suffering with migranes, how horrible. I have had the odd headache now and then but nothing major.

My scan isnt till 18th May (everything is so much later here in the uk)

X


----------



## c1403

Evening ladies 

How are we all doing, 19 weeks tomorrow sooo happy to be almost halfway there.

I'm having a bit of a moment today, I just feel the wait between now and my next scan is sooo far away, Im starting to panic myself that something may be wrong and I dont know it yet.

I am confident I can feel baby move around but not 100% sure if thats exactly what im feeling as its all new. Also getting a little dull ache 'down there' its not painful though more like a stretching sensation so thats making me worry too. My tummy is definatly getting rounder so i'm hoping im just over-reacting.

I keep googling and think thats making me feel evern more worried.

Ill keep an eye on things obviosuly and if i get really nervous ill call my midwife.

So happy to have you girls to talk too, seems this week has been one for little niggles and doubts, glad were all here for each other

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shantehend

Is this everyone's first baby besides mine? I just wanted to know if anyone else is having Braxton Hicks.


----------



## c1403

Yup this is my first baby. 

I wish i knew what braxton hicks felt like as i am going crazy with worry now. I am still getting a dull ache down there and also lower back pain (also got a bit of diaharhea and discharge) so im putting all together and panicing...waiting 4 weeks till my next scan is just too much so I called the hospital today, they have said its normal but if im worried to come in and see them....she said first take a parcetamol and see if that helps but I am going to go regardless.

I hate all this un-certaintity and GOOGLE is horrible but cant help myself but search my symptoms.

Hope to god its nothing as part of me is saying im being silly.

xxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

C1403 it all sounds normal to me. I would go in about halfway between now and your next scan to give your self some piece of mind. If you are having pain and are worried, go right in and have things checked out.

As for me, I had my first real prenatal appointment on Tuesday. It was not what I expected. I was told to come in for 1:30 for a nurse visit and 2pm for the doctor visit. At 1:30 I was called back, they weighed me, took my blood pressure, and took a urine sample. Then I was told I could wait in the room or go back to the waiting room to wait for the Dr. We chose to wait in the room. Well 2pm came and went, 2:15, 2:30, 2:40 the medical assistant came in and said I could undress from the waist down. She didn't give me a gown so the paper only covered the front of me and my behind was hanging out :/ 

Well at 2:55 the doctor came in. He had not read my chart and apparently forgot that he already did a full exam and pap 3 1/2 weeks earlier. He also NEVER ordered my ultrasound :( So, he basically had them draw my blood (7 tubes!!) and did a quick pelvic exam to check my cervix. At about 4pm my husband got paged away for a patient issue (he works at the hospital), by 4:10 the doctor came in with a portable ultrasound machine and did a vaginal u/s!! I saw my baby! When I went I was 7w2d, but according to the u/s I measured 7w5d but the doctor said he would not change the due date. After all this waiting my husband missed it. Moments after the doctor left the room so I could get dressed, I was standing there naked wiping all the stuff off of my stomach and lady parts (they tried to view through abdomen first) and my husband walked in the room. He was devastated. A few moments later, the doctor came in and handed my husband an ultrasound picture. He was so excited. I still haven't been able to really hold the picture....he has it all the time :) The visit still left us stresses out and disappointed, the time we waited, it felt like nobody knew what was going on with us.

In the end, we are scheduled to return at 11 weeks for a visit, next scan will be between 12 and 13 weeks and will be scheduled at next appointment. It's going to be a long 4-5 weeks.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

[IMG]https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/EeyoreGirl7700/TBA4-17-2011002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh, lots to catch up on.

:hugs: MrsMcD, I'm sorry to hear about your migraines. I've never had those before (knock on wood!) but I've heard they are just awful. My anatomy scan is on Wednesday.

:hugs: Eeyoregirl, I'm sorry the doctor was so disorganized (!) and the visit was such a disappointment, but I'm so glad you got to see your baby and everything looks ok!!

:hugs: C, I'm sorry you are having these worries...I know exactly the panic of thinking, "Could something really be seriously wrong?" :cry: I'm glad your hospital said to come in if you're worried...it sounds like you ARE worried, so I would go in for some peace of mind if I were you. But it sounds like it's probably normal!

I've been having that pressurey achy feeling a lot the past few days. I'm not panicking like last time but it does make me worry a bit. I have a routine appointment scheduled today so I will definitely describe what I've been feeling and see if it might make sense to have another internal ultrasound just in case (and again, if we were to find out baby's sex in the process I wouldn't mind terribly :lol:).

I also plan to ask about the baby's position and gravity. I think he often tends to be quite low in my uterus. On both scans so far he has been low, and also when I feel kicks in bed when I'm lying on my side I often feel them on the same side I'm lying on -- like if I'm lying on my left I feel them close to my left hip as if he's being pulled down toward that hip. Also, I think the feeling of pressure is worse after I spend a lot of time standing up. My understand was that baby was pretty light at this point and basically suspended in fluid, so I don't know what all this weightiness means. I haven't noticed myself losing fluids but hopefully it doesn't mean my fluid is low or insufficient. I'm not super worried about it, just something I've noticed and plan to ask.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> Yup this is my first baby.
> 
> I wish i knew what braxton hicks felt like as i am going crazy with worry now. I am still getting a dull ache down there and also lower back pain (also got a bit of diaharhea and discharge) so im putting all together and panicing...waiting 4 weeks till my next scan is just too much so I called the hospital today, they have said its normal but if im worried to come in and see them....she said first take a parcetamol and see if that helps but I am going to go regardless.
> 
> I hate all this un-certaintity and GOOGLE is horrible but cant help myself but search my symptoms.
> 
> Hope to god its nothing as part of me is saying im being silly.
> 
> xxx

Back pain and discharge are definitely normal. As long as the discharge is not a strange color, have a bad odor, or watery/runny like amniotic fluid. Not sure about the diarrhea, maybe it's from something you ate that didn't agree. Hope you feel some relief soon.
I will try to describe Braxton Hicks as best as I can. Basically, you feel your whole uterus tightening. Once your uterus is big enough, you can feel the tightening from the outside by placing your hand on/around your abdomen. It's not painful early on, but can be as your uterus grows. They are completely different from true contractions, in my opinion. I knew each time when I was in labor because the contractions were painful and you barely feel the tightening. The pain overwhelms the tightening sensation and the contraction starts in one spot and move to another (for example, they may start at the top of the uterus and work its way down or vice versa).


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl said:


> C1403 it all sounds normal to me. I would go in about halfway between now and your next scan to give your self some piece of mind. If you are having pain and are worried, go right in and have things checked out.
> 
> As for me, I had my first real prenatal appointment on Tuesday. It was not what I expected. I was told to come in for 1:30 for a nurse visit and 2pm for the doctor visit. At 1:30 I was called back, they weighed me, took my blood pressure, and took a urine sample. Then I was told I could wait in the room or go back to the waiting room to wait for the Dr. We chose to wait in the room. Well 2pm came and went, 2:15, 2:30, 2:40 the medical assistant came in and said I could undress from the waist down. She didn't give me a gown so the paper only covered the front of me and my behind was hanging out :/
> 
> Well at 2:55 the doctor came in. He had not read my chart and apparently forgot that he already did a full exam and pap 3 1/2 weeks earlier. He also NEVER ordered my ultrasound :( So, he basically had them draw my blood (7 tubes!!) and did a quick pelvic exam to check my cervix. At about 4pm my husband got paged away for a patient issue (he works at the hospital), by 4:10 the doctor came in with a portable ultrasound machine and did a vaginal u/s!! I saw my baby! When I went I was 7w2d, but according to the u/s I measured 7w5d but the doctor said he would not change the due date. After all this waiting my husband missed it. Moments after the doctor left the room so I could get dressed, I was standing there naked wiping all the stuff off of my stomach and lady parts (they tried to view through abdomen first) and my husband walked in the room. He was devastated. A few moments later, the doctor came in and handed my husband an ultrasound picture. He was so excited. I still haven't been able to really hold the picture....he has it all the time :) The visit still left us stresses out and disappointed, the time we waited, it felt like nobody knew what was going on with us.
> 
> In the end, we are scheduled to return at 11 weeks for a visit, next scan will be between 12 and 13 weeks and will be scheduled at next appointment. It's going to be a long 4-5 weeks.

Sorry to hear it was such a fiasco. Well, at least you and hubby got pics of the baby!! I guess that's how a lot of providers do things here in the states. Your subsequent visits shouldn't be as bad or as time consuming. You will likely be in and out. You may have to shop around for a provider if your heart isn't already set on a certain one. The clinic I go to now takes people who don't have medical insurance (only reason I go there), and they're always overbooked and you have to be there at least an hour and half. And half of them don't look at the chart so they have no clue what's going on. I have another provider I used with my last pregnancy. He has a private practice and even though he is the only doctor there, I've never been there longer than 45 minutes. And he reads the charts before he comes into the exam room. So, as soon as my insurance goes through I will change. Hopefully soon because they don't take new patients after a certain number of weeks.


----------



## sunkiss

hello fellow bump buddies :hi:

happy 19th week wooohooo, sweet juicy mango!! i luvvvv mangos, having a luv affair with them now actually lol :yippe:!!! we are nearly half way there ladies :D!! well for me i am more than half way now because they will remove the stitch at 36 weeks and my doc says i will most likely not go pass 38 weeks so i am expecting to deliver no later than the end of aug but can be early aug all depends on how my cervix holds out. yay we all have our really big sono's coming up. i still have a lil anxiety about mines tomorrow but have been feeling more positive about it and putting it all in God's hands. He brought me this far, i just know He gonna take me all the way unscathed :D!! 

MrsMcD123 sorry to hear of ur migraines hun, i was actually having some awful episodes myself but they have settled for now whew. i read its very common in pregnancy because of hormone levels fluctuating, so that may have something to do with it also. drinking some water n resting helped me out n i did take tylenol too although i hate to take meds but it was pounding. hope u are feeling better :hugs:

c1403 what u are experiencing is actually totally normal for our stage. i was freaking out too and actually called my doc office cause i was a concerned but turns out it is just growing pains at this stage of pregnancy. our uterus is pushing up and organs are moving out the way. i actually stayed home yesterday to rest cause my back was hurting n i just felt exhausted. everything i read said its normal too at our stage so no worries hunnie, im feeling the exact same things, my doc said as long as there is no blood and u are not bent over in pain or having like consistent contractions every ten mins or less then everything is ok :hugs: 

shantehend this will be my 1st take home and i did read about braxton hicks, i felt some pains but mostly felt like dull period cramping, i dont think mines was strong enough for braxton.

EeyoreGirl awww sorry u did not have a great experience for ur 1st visit hun. i know wut u mean though i was kinda thinking mines would be more than wut it was as well but actually it sounds just about right. they really dont do too much except for pelvic exam maybe some history n labs. u got lucky to get that ultrasound cause most dont get that on 1st visit either. i know what u mean about the paper cover also lol, lots of clinics actually dont do gown anymore, same thing in my ob office and the clinic i work in as well. its actually to cut down on cost n suppose to be a green thing. only time u get gowns now is when u have to be transported to another floor or admitted. oh u live in albany, i lived there for 4 yrs back in college days, i went to albany state yrs ago, that is a pretty good hospital at least when i was there, i would say ur in good hands hun n right on target, luv ur sono pic also, reminds me so much of mines at ur stage, a beautiful lil blob, the next one will look more like baby :hugs:

i will report back tomorrow with results ladies, please pray for me :D


----------



## c1403

Thanks ladies for putting my mind a rest. All the pains stopped after a paracetamol and now I am feeling much better. I did get myself into a state though and was crying on the train home... Ive brought a doppler that should come tomorrow at least hten when i have my moments I can get that little reassurance.

Best of luck tomorrow sunkiss, and let us know how it goes and pics if possible of your little princess.

Aww eeyore girl sorry it was a shambles but you got to see your little one in the end and thats great....I do think here in the UK our healthcare is a little slow and no-one seems to care, like when I called hospital they brushed me off at first and then when i got upset she actually talked me through what i was feeling. Its soooo hard to know what to think when everythings changing.

I am banning myself from google!!

Whooooooo were mangos, yay. I love mango i have some every day for breakfast mmmmmm.

Off the baby topic but my car broke down today, the exhaust fell off :-O. OH called me on his way to work, so he took it to get fixed, so glad it happened now and not next week when were due to drive to the airport for our hols....cannot wait for some sunshine as its wet and miserable here.

xxxx




I am


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm glad the paracetamol helped, C :hugs: worrying is hard and the hormones certainly don't help!!

AFM no ultrasound today, doctor didn't seem concerned at all and said it's probably just the uterus pushing things around (not the baby since the baby is too small to feel heavy!). :shrug: I just talked to a friend who gave birth recently and she said she had pressure feelings too from early on, and it's unusual but in her case didn't mean anything bad. I don't like it, but I guess I will learn to live with it.

But I did find out the blood screen results which were super low risk for everything :happydance: much, much lower than the first trimester screening in fact! I wonder why.

I'm so excited that we all have our big ultrasounds coming up and can't wait to start hearing about them, though of course I'm also jealous of the rest of you since I'm last :lol: sunkiss I know yours will go just great tomorrow and I can't wait to hear about it! Post some photos for us! :hugs:

Anyone planning to abandon the fruit tickers soon? I can't believe we're at that stage already, but I know once you get to papaya it stays the same for a few weeks in a row and people say that's depressing :haha: maybe at 23 weeks it will be time to switch to something else.


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls im back!!

baby fayth is doing very well wooohooo thank u God :wohoo:!! so active as usual kicking n punching me lol, sure wish i could feel it but so happy she is doing well, they couldnt get her complete heart profile and feet because of position so i will have to go back in 2 weeks. she does not like ultrasounds just like her sister, she runs from every tech lol :haha:!! everything she did get looked good so im confident that wut she missed will be just fine as well!! i was so happy that she didnt have gastro schisis, that is wut olivia had, its a birth defect where the bowels n intestines grow on the outside of the belly..whew sign of relief to know my baby is normal n healthy :happydance:!! now for the cervix, ugh cervix measured at 3.0 longest but with pressure applied it showed 2.7 n there is funneling, this will be my challenge but i am ready to fight to save her n go on bedrest if i have too, i dont care if doc says i dont have too i will!! its still not a dangerous low, 2.5 is borderline but the thing is it is getting shorter. i see her again in 2 weeks n if it is any shorter at that point i am going on bed rest no questions asked. i will just continue to take it easy as i have been doing n pray my body holds my baby [-o&lt;!! overall i am happy with everything n anxiety is gone for the moment :D!! i only got one pic n i will post when i get home later, oh i finally figured that dvd thing also so i will be uploading that to youtube this wknd as well!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Got some good and promising news for all of you. My OH and I have decided that we are going to start trying again in June after we go on vacation. I am very excited but terrified of the the possibilties. i know God's got a huge and awesome plan for me so I guess we will see what happens. We are not going to time things out and plan and test and all the normal things... we just want it to happen on a healthy breading ground of love and want. Hurry up June!!!


----------



## sunkiss

yay jewelz, well u already know u can conceive so i cant wait to see that :bfp: forever take home baby :happydance:!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Good news all around this morning!! :hugs: So glad to hear those updates from both of you!

Jewelz, I'm so excited for you guys...and I'm impressed that you are not going to do all the planning and timing stuff. I don't know how I'd be able to pull that off, when I'm such a planner :wacko: Anyway "huge and awesome plan" is absolutely right and thank you for sharing this journey with us! :hugs:

Sunkiss, that is great news that your little girl is healthy and looking good...also glad they scheduled you for another one when they missed some details, because I'm afraid the same thing will happen to us and if it does I at least want another scan out of it :haha: I hope not liking ultrasounds doesn't run in families or both of us will have a problem with any subsequent kids! :rofl: But seriously, so glad everything looks ok. I'm sorry about the cervix measurements but I have full faith that you can wait it out and have a healthy delivery...and very glad you will get another data point in a couple of weeks. 2.7 cm is still a lot of distance to go and bed rest will slow things down too if necessary. After your next scan we'll just have 3 weeks until viability, but that's the absolute worst case, and I bet Fayth will stay inside for MANY more weeks than that. :hugs: So excited for you to overcome this challenge and be holding your perfect baby by fall!!


----------



## sunkiss

thank u so much seaweed :hugs:!! cant wait to hear about the rest of the scans coming up, next week will be a very exciting week for us and we will get the genders except for c1403 but she having a girl anyways hee hee :haha:!! and next week is a big milestone for us as well, we will be officially half way there n 5mths preggo wooohooo :happydance:!


----------



## shantehend

:happydance: Yay baby Fayth is doing well!! I'm excited for you Sunkiss. And glad that your cervix is holding on as well. You have lots of prayers coming your way from all of us ladies.

:yipee: Glad you will be joining us soon Jewelz!! Thanks for the update. Praying for you guys as well.

My LO has been getting stronger, good sign. The kicks are getting more pronounced now. I can't wait to get to 26 weeks so I can buy things. I'm starting to get anxious.:wacko: I won't be able to hold out until 28 weeks. Especially not after my scan on Monday and the sex is confirmed.


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Sunkiss glad all went well and its great you are back in 2 weeks to double check the bits that were missed. 

Jewels soooo happy to hear that hun, I pray that you get a forever bfp soon. Its a bit easy for me to say but just take everything as it goes and dont 'try' too hard, you and hubby enjoy yourself.

So...after all my anxiety last week i got a doppler, everyone was telling me not to as I would just worry myself but....I found hte heartbeat in 3 mintues, nice and fast, I then found mine so could easily tell the difference. OH was happy, although he was one of hte ones to say not get one but I could tell from his face he loved hearing it. Now i am relaxed and happy and that will last me until 18th May

Lol sukiss you and my mum are convinced its a girl, I was too although got feelings today about it being a boy.

Went to my first baby shower today, was really nice having a chat with all the other mummys/mummys to be and eating cake lol. I think I will have one although ill be the only pregnant person by then (all my friends are due before me).

One more week of work then off on holiday, so looking forward to some sunshine and relaxing.
xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

happy 20th week shante, 8th week EeyoreGirl, n i missed ur 6th week krippy woohooo :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 i think that was a great idea to get a doppler especially since ur scans are so far apart, so happy that will give u some assurance baby is doing well in btwn scans, i am actually thinking of getting one myself.

ladies i think i am finally feeling some movement here, i thought i felt some flutters yesterday but wasnt sure, then today in church i felt a thump in my lower belly n felt it again, i said hey this lil girl is kicking me ha ha...her father gets a kick out of her kicking me on scans, he always cheers her on, they are soft movements n kicks, not all the time n i only feel it when i am sitting or laying still, i suppose as she gets bigger they will get more pronounced but i am so happy to finally start to feel something :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Woohoo!!! Halfway there. It's going to be bittersweet never being pregnant again, but I've had my share and have awesome children to show for it. Thanking God for all I have.:cloud9:

I'm so happy you finally feel movement, Sunkiss!!:happydance: Isn't it an awesome feeling. My LO is all over. I even felt the hiccups the other day. It's a good feeling, but trust me they get way stronger. Pretty soon we will all be able to see our babies elbows and heels sticking out from our bellies (no kidding). I used to love seeing my babies tiny feet from the womb. What a miracle!!

So excited for all of our scans tomorrow so we can see how many girls and how many boys we have, for the most part anyway.


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Shante, halfway! :cloud9: Congrats on the milestone. How amazing that you can feel hiccups already. Not too long now until you can start shopping...you said 26 weeks, right? :happydance:

Congrats to Krippy and EeyoreGirl on your milestones as well :yipee: and Sunkiss on feeling movement :wohoo: lots to celebrate in this thread this weekend!

I can't believe scan week is here already!! So excited to hear how they all go tomorrow...and SO jealous that I have to wait two more days after that for mine :lol:

I just spent a few hours with my friend and her two-week-old and have never felt so baby-crazy in my life! Hormones are amazing that way. I just can't wait until we have our very own one of those! :cloud9: Knock on wood!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, yes I will begin shopping at 26 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## sunkiss

good luck today ladies that are scheduled for scans, i am praying for u, krippy cant wait to hear how urs go, i know ur so excited :D


----------



## Krippy

I am excited! Thanks girls and also a little nervous! :) Haven't been online much as I am feeling so crummy! But that is all good news! I will keep you all updated! I don't go until 3:30pm so I have a while to wait! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## shantehend

My LO is definitely a :pink:. I'm excited about that now. The scan went well. The only thing the doctor is concerned about is her kidneys were a little larger than normal. She said it's not to the point of concern yet. They classified it as Pyelectasis. She offered me an amniocentesis to rule out Down Syndrome. I am scheduled to see the genetic counselor tomorrow morning.:dohh:
At this point I am thinking of refusing the amnio. I had one with my last child because he is missing his nasal bridge and the doctors thought he could have Down Syndrome. I was so stressed out and it was hard trying to prepare for the worst case scenario. But in the end I have a healthy son who is genetically normal, he just has a flatter nose than most people. He is perfect!! As a result of the last amnio I developed Polyhydramnios (excess amniotic fluid) and my stomach was very large but my son was born 6lbs and 30zs. 
So I am just going to pray that this little princess is genetically normal. Even if she isn't, that doesn't change a thing. I will still love her and she will still be my daughter. In my heart I feel everything will work out so I am not going to be very concerned. Follow up scan at 8 months.


----------



## shantehend

My Princess sucking her thumb
 



Attached Files:







100_0738 (600x464).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunkiss

yay welcome to team :pink: shante :happydance:!!! i am with u on the amino, i would feel the same way, wouldnt matter n i would still love my baby no matter what, imo amino is not worth the risk to me unless it was something they could do to help my baby while she was still in my womb, other than that we can deal with it later, n u see just like ur son, i bet she will be a perfect little girl n doc is not concerned so dont u worry either, congrats momma :D!!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Sunkiss!!! The reason I had the amnio with my son is because he had a few different markers for a genetic disorder. So I am grateful that he is a healthy 16 month old. His pictures are on my Facebook. His nose is a little flat and he has big eyes, but he is adorable. My pregnancy with him I wanted to know if something was wrong so that I could prepare his siblings for whatever was to come. It was so stressful working for the State part time and going to school full time and being pregnant, all while taking care of 5 other kids. My husband was my rock because I almost fell apart. When the doctor said there was a chance he could die after birth or be stillborn, I jumped at the opportunity to have the amniocentesis. This time around I am not concerned and I have more of a PMA.

Oh and the reason I feel every move this little one makes is because she has long arms and legs. :haha: And she is in a breech position, but that'll likely change.


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> My Princess sucking her thumb

TOO CUTE!!!!!!! My eyes are watering up over here over how cute that is, seriously. Congrats!!! :) 

2 and a half more hours until I go in. Baby has been moving tons this morning, maybe he/she is excited too :) 

Krippy, can't wait to hear how yours goes!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> My Princess sucking her thumb

omg she is adorable, such a nice pic they got of her too :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

ADORABLE pic, shante :cloud9: I'm sorry about the concern with the kidneys, but as sunkiss said, if it's not to the point of concern for the doctors then I think your positive attitude is totally appropriate. :hugs: Getting an amnio is such a personal decision and as you said has so much to do with specific circumstances. So the mere fact that they offered one is no reason to take it. I bet your girl is just perfect :cloud9:

Krippy and MrsMcD are up next!! Good luck!!!


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, can't wait to hear how your scan went. Hope all is well and baby cooperates so that you guys can find out the gender.


----------



## shantehend

Keep us posted on your LO as well Krippy. Can't wait to hear the exciting news!!


----------



## Krippy

Everything went fabulous! Measuring right on target with at HB of 117! :) So nice to see bubs for the first time! Will post pic later!


----------



## Krippy

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bubs1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shantehend

Glad it went well Krippy!!


----------



## sunkiss

:yipee: wooohooo!! so happy it went well krippy, thats proof that there really are rainbows after the storm :cloud9:

oh n sorry u feeling like crap lately, 1st tri is such a pain in the ass but yay for symptoms :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy, that's great!!! Woo hoo!! :)

My scan went fantastic!!! It was just an ultrasound tech so we don't have any idea if she found anything to worry about, but we should be finding out soon though I don't think there is anything to worry about :) It's a boy!! He had been moving around like crazy all day, and I drank some orange juice before going in and he was going crazy in there, kicking, fist pumping, twirling around. We saw him wiggling his little fingers, he kept opening and closing his mouth (must have been enjoying the orange juice!!) and we even saw him looking around! It was SO CRAZY to see his eyeballs moving around!

I have my next OB appointment tomorrow so I'm really hoping the results will be ready by then but we won't know for sure until then. Either way, it was so damn exciting:) I'll post a few pictures tomorrow. Gotta scan them but I'm tired and sore from a long, busy, exciting day :)


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY ladies so glad both scans went well :happydance: Krippy so relieved to hear you saw that little beating heart...and MrsMcD, I bet you'll find out that everything is fine, and I'm relieved for you that it's a boy because you thought it was one -- I may be projecting here but personally if we find out it's a girl I'll be pretty confused :lol:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the little, bouncing baby boy MrsMcD! :)

When do you find out Seaweed? Has to be soon right?


----------



## sunkiss

wooohooo another exciting scan :yipee:!! congrats on team :blue: MrsMcD123, im so excited for u :D!! i bet everything is just fine because although it was a tech i know they have docs there n they would get them if there was any concern. quite active lil ones we have too huh lol!!

ladies i cant believe that we are at our half way point already, i dreamed of getting this far n now its here whew!! seems like 1st tri dragged on 4eva but like they say 2nd tri is moving on :D!! i am feeling baby fayth more n more with each day, im so in love with her its a shame lol, every kick is so exciting, so looking forward to next milestone which will be 24 weeks viability :happydance:

hey there bookfire1238, welcome to the thread:D, how far along are u hun?


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Krippy, our scan is tomorrow! Argh can't wait!!


----------



## sunkiss

so tomorrow we will have 2 team :pink: and 2 team :blue: confirmed :D!! goodluck seaweed :D!!


----------



## c1403

OMGG how exciting for you all... 2 boys and 2 girls  

I was talking to OH about possibly finding out and he said he really doesnt want to so i have to respect that....I am 50/50, just want to know if its he or she I can feel inside.

Krippy soooo pleased your scan went well  

I have just over 3 weeks till my scan, I cant wait... will not be on here now for a few weeks as were off on holiday (our last holiday just to two of us) will be thinking of all my ladies and their bumps on here whilst I'm enjoying the sunshine

20 weeks this week whooooooooooooooooo

xxx


----------



## sunkiss

will be a nice surprise for u at the end though c1403, u dont get too many surprises in life n if i had patience i would have waited also...enjoy ur holiday hun, i am so jealous :D!!

i decided to announce on fb today with a photo :D, omg imma call rainbow wiggle worm now :haha:!! i luv feeling her movements, this is exciting for me now cause i been waiting so long to feel this :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh I just came on to say that I'd seen your fb announcement :cloud9: this is a special day for you! Enjoy everyone's attention and well wishes :hugs:

You look adorable btw!!


----------



## seaweed eater

C have an absolutely wonderful holiday! I'm glad my husband and I decided to do that -- it's a great memory. Enjoy the sunshine and I can't wait to hear how you're doing when you get back :flower:


----------



## shantehend

Welcome bookfire!!!

So excited for you MrsMcD!! A bouncing baby boy...LOL.

C1403 I think it's great that you are staying team yellow. I am a little impatient and couldn't wait with any of my children.


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, good luck with your scan tomorrow!! I'm sure it's going to be awesome for you guys.


----------



## seaweed eater

All right, I just had to post a bump pic update because I happened to take a pic today and was so surprised by the change since three weeks ago! :shock:

Compare, 16+6 and 19+5:
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/16w6crop.jpghttps://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/19w5crop.jpg

Something is growing in there, huh?! I've been feeling big but I really was surprised to see the change in the photos! I guess now that I'm in maternity clothes full time I don't notice as much that I'm growing out of things...


----------



## MrsMcD123

Cute bump seaweed! :) Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Just got back from the doctor, results came back perfect :) Silas is even measuring a little over a week ahead :) He also mentioned that I have an anterior placenta which just means it's attached at the front of the uterus instead of the back like usual. So it'll take longer to feel the kicks from the outside and can make it more difficult to find the heartbeat with a doppler but other than that it's normal. But I'm feeling him move around plenty now so I'm not worrying or stressing if everything is going okay now.

Can't wait to hear


----------



## shantehend

You look great Seaweed!! I guess we all hit a growth spurt. I've grown a lot as well. But I still fit all my regular clothes for now. That's a plus. I guess losing all that weight from the MS did some good. I take it by the end of next month I will have to get bigger clothes. I am almost back to my prepregnancy weight and the pounds are packing on.


----------



## shantehend

Well my good news for the day: I went to the clinic for my 17p shot and after thoroughly examining my record the doctor decided I didn't need to be on the shot. He feels the NP jumped the gun because she thought my 28 weeker was spontaneous but I let him know the abruption was due to a car accident. He stopped the shots and wants to see me in 2 weeks to follow up and then every 4 weeks, like normal prenatal visits. I am so glad I don't have to get those needles anymore. And the weekly visits this early were tiring. He said I made a good decision refusing the amniocentesis because the first trimester sequential screening results were normal with a 1:10,000 chance of my baby having Down Syndrome.
The other good news is that my insurance finally kicked in. So after my next appointment in 2 weeks I am going to schedule an appointment with my old physician who was suppose to deliver my last child. It's sad though because I really like the doctor that saw me today. He is thorough. And for some reason I prefer male doctors over female doctors during my pregnancies. Weird!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohh yay! Good results all around!! I am glad I already heard at the last visit that my quad screen came back good...will hopefully remove some of the suspense from the scan!


----------



## sunkiss

oh that is wonderful news MrsMcD123 :happydance:!! i read the same about the anterior placenta, said its no risk really just affects feeling movements n getting hb on doppler. i also read that sometimes it can move to the back the further u go in pregnancy. it use to worry me but now that i can feel wiggle worm in there it doesnt matter :D

oh that is wonderful news u dont have to get the shot anymore shante. as i read about it more u didnt sound like a candidate for it to me either. my doc doesnt want to give it to me either because she said i have the stitch n that should prevent the cervix from opening. yay ur insurance went through, now u can go where u would feel more comfortable with ur care :happydance:

fantastic news all around :yipee: thank u God for these blessings <3


----------



## Krippy

Great news Shante! :)

Good luck today Seaweed! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Sun! We were posting at the same time! :)

Loved your facebook post yesterday...so happy for you!


----------



## sunkiss

ha ha thank u krippy <3

seaweed u look adorable hun, i can def see a significant change btwn the 3 weeks, its so nice to look back at the pics n see the change cause ur right we dont really pay attn much since we are in maternity clothes now :D!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Glad to hear all your appointments are going well

I am counting down the days till we leave for holiday. We are having a terrible April in the UK weather wise, its pouring with rain....and I have no clothes to wear lol. I got loads of summery materninty bits but nothing to wear in the rain, so im forced to use a hair tie to secure my trousers....so uncomfortable.

Heres my bump pic from last week, can definatly feel and see baby growing, felt quite alot of movelemt last night in bed, OH tried to feel and thought he could feel something but wasnt sure...he said he just wants baby to give one massive kick so he can feel something lol.

XXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







18 week bump.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krippy

Loving all the bump pics girls! You all look beautiful!

Seaweed...Saw your news on facebook! Congrats! Don't worry I won't wreck your surprise for the other girls! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I only have a few minutes right now but wanted to let you all know the scan went wonderfully and we are confirmed :blue: !!
So happy, and so relieved that everything looks good. :cloud9:


----------



## sunkiss

yay another successful scan wooohooo :happydance:!!! congrats on team :blue: n a healthy baby seaweed!! so now we are officially confirmed 2 team :pink: n 2 team :blue: :D!!

lovely bump c1403, i can see ur progression also :D!! lol the poor hubbies cant enjoy our moments with the babies right now, they will just have to wait their turns :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25april_crop_3d.jpg

I can't stop looking at this one...it cracks me up every time. What a face!


----------



## sunkiss

omg wut a beautiful shot u got there!! gorgeous lil boy :D!! is that a 3d pic? im so jealous, fayth was hiding behind my placenta so i couldnt see her face.


----------



## sunkiss

u know its funny its like he has his hand up waving at us ha ha, too cute. hey there lil baby :hi:


----------



## sunkiss

omg third post for the morning :haha:

happy 20th week ladies, we made it :yipee: yummy cantaloupes mmmmm, gonna have some with lunch today :D!!


----------



## Krippy

So wonderful Seaweed! Love the pic!


----------



## seaweed eater

YAY, officially 20 weeks! :cloud9: Congrats, due date buddies! :happydance:

Thanks sunkiss, he had that hand up the whole time and stretched it all the way up at one point. Cute :p And yes, it was 3D, just for a minute though...the tech was looking for something in particular she needed to measure, I don't remember what, and I guess she thought it would help. I was surprised! She didn't even say anything about it, just whipped out a second wand!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, your LO is adorable!! I like the 3D ultrasounds. Glad the scan went well.


----------



## shantehend

Eeyoregirl, I hope everything is ok with you and LO. You have been on my mind lately.


----------



## Krippy

Mrs. McD...we need a pic from your scan today! Congrats!


----------



## MrsMcD123

So I finally got around to scanning the pics today, here they are :)

Baby Silas!

Man, 20 weeks!! Half way! I bet these next 20 weeks are going to breeze by. Here is a side by side from 16 weeks and 20. 

https://i.imgur.com/h6bFd.jpg

Aaaaand.... husband and I went and picked out paint for the nursery :) We're going to put clouds up and possibly a mural of a tree. We also have glow in the dark stars for the ceiling and one of those moons you put up on the wall that lights up and goes through the phases of the moon :) Here is the room so far. Can't wait to keep working on it!

https://i.imgur.com/m9mra.jpg

So how are you all feeling lately? I've been feeling almost normal. I do get gas a lot though! Sleeping is getting more uncomfortable. Sometimes I get a pain that shoots down the left side of my butt, but other than that I'm good! Any new symptoms cropping up for you ladies?


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, the pics are so cute. He is a cutie!! And you have grown a little. The room sounds like it's going to be wonderful. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome pics girlie! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Adorable photos, MrsMcD! This might sound silly because I don't REALLY know what you look like, but I kind of think Silas' profile looks like you!
And your bump looks great -- you have definitely grown. :thumbup:

Your nursery is going to be amazing! I'm still working on getting ours cleaned out and ready for baby stuff -- it was a study/storage room so there's a lot of stuff to sort out and some furniture to get rid of. It will be ready soon, but the finished nursery won't be anything too fabulous since we're renting and on a budget.

How is everyone feeling? :hugs: I'm doing well! I wouldn't say I've had any new symptoms this week, just more of the same. My husband FINALLY felt Munchkin kick last night though, that was exciting!! :happydance: I don't know why it's taken him so long since I've been able to feel it from outside for weeks, but anyway I'm glad he finally felt it too!


----------



## sunkiss

love the pics MrsMcD123!! it really is amazing to see the growth of our bellies, i need to do a side by side for comparison also and baby silas is adorable :D!! luv the nursery also and plans u have a nice space there!!


i have been feeling great, a little tired this week so i am guessing my blood is probably low again. i slowed down on my iron pills lately but i will get back on top of it so i dont get anemic, i read anemia affects u at this stage of pregnancy also. i get gas also sometimes trapped but i take the gas x n its fine, headaches are gone whew, and baby fayth kicks are getting stronger by the day, i luv feeling her, it reassures me she is ok in there :D!! i am going to start playing soothing music for her and i already sing for her also. i read that comforts them when they are born. i have started looking a cribs n strollers, most of the big stuff and saving them for when im ready, gonna work on registry soon, walmart has some great stuff and prices are affordable. all i do is watch the baby story n cry every time they give birth lol, OH is begging me to stop watching it cause he thinks im upsetting the baby :haha:!! hope u all are feeling wonderful :D!!

seaweed luv the new pic of u on fb, beautiful :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I am glad you've been feeling great, Sunkiss! I've started putting together my registry/shopping list too. So much to think about, but kind of fun! :p

That is so cool that you sing to your girl already. Can you feel any different movements when you do that? I recently joined a choir that rehearses once a week, and Munchkin is always SUPER active during the entire rehearsal...I don't know whether that means he likes it or finds it too loud! :lol: He also kicks a lot whenever I am sitting down at a dance class with music playing. I try to sit far from any speakers so hopefully it's happy kicking! Or dancing ;)


----------



## shantehend

I love Baby Story. I watched it with most of my latter pregnancies and I even watch when I'm not pregnant. It is so amazing. I like to learn all about the different scenarios that can arise during labor and delivery. I'm all about being informed. 

In about 5 more weeks I'm going to start buying things for my hospital bag. I like the travel sized items better than bringing items from home. And I'll buy new nightgowns and slippers, etc. for the hospital. My bag has to be packed by 28 wks, just something I started since my last daughter was born at that time. I also have to look into new relaxation cds for labor so that I will have them in my bag at 28wks.

No new symptoms for me. She is getting stronger in her movements, but that's about it. I even notice her sleeping rhythms now.


----------



## MrsMcD123

I've been watching A Baby Story too, and Baby's First Day. I like Baby's First Day better, gets straight to the delivery which is the best part :) It's crazy to see how different it is for everyone, I saw one where the woman had just gotten to te birthing center, had enough time to get into the birthing tub with her husband, started pushing right away and the baby was out within minutes! And she barely made a peep! The there are some woman who end up in labor for hours and suffer and scream. 

I haven't though all that much yet about a bag for the hospital, but one thing I do know is that I'm bringing special lotion, shampoo and conditioner. For my husbands and my 1st wedding anniversary we went on a trip to Ireland and stayed at a Ritz Carlton, and their bath products were sooooo awesome. So every day we stayed we would put the shampoo, conditioner and lotion in our bags do we'd get more. The smell always takes me back so I've been holding on to some specifically to bring for while I'm in the hospital :)

Shantehend- that's awesome you can already tell sleeping patterns! I'm feeling lots of movement these days but I can never tell when he's sleeping.


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww MrsMcD, I love the bath products! That will be such an amazing experience right after you've worked hard to meet your baby. :cloud9:

Shantehend, how cool that you can tell sleeping patterns. How can you tell? Just an absence of activity at the same times? I feel like Munchkin generally has predictable quiet times during the day, but sometimes he surprises me. He's definitely relatively quiet in the middle of the day usually, though sometimes after I have lunch he gets going for a little while. I guess that's pretty common? My husband complains that he's going to be a nocturnal baby, but I'm just happy to see evidence of daily rhythms :p


----------



## shantehend

Yes. There are certain hours during the day when she moves like crazy. Then there are hours when she doesn't move at all. Its around the same times everyday. Now if I can just memorize what time she does what maybe I can try to keep her up during the day and let her sleep at night. LOL. I know, so far fetched. Just a crazy thought.


----------



## sunkiss

i think she does like the singing seaweed, i feel her kicking n sometimes she settles a bit when i sing, most time though when she hears my voice she becomes more active, she knows i am up n its party time lol...i love singing so this will be customary for her to hear all the time, i hope it soothes her when she is born n i can use it to my advantage later :D!!

i luv learning so many different scenarios also from that show too shante, really will be useful for us later on!!

i luv Baby's First Day also MrsMcD123, they have another one called multiples also, i cant keep up now but i bet when i am on bedrest this will be my daily regimen :lol:


----------



## shantehend

I don't think Baby's First Day comes on where I live. I've seen it before but don't see it on the lineup regularly. But I love all those shows. They used to show One Born Every Minute here but they don't show that anymore either. Only A Baby Story and Make Room for Multiples. Maybe I need to check again. I had given up television because it causes me to have crazy dreams, but I don't think birth stories would hurt.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Haha! Ladies ladies ladies!!!! Looks like I'm going to be joining you sooner then June. I'm pretty sure after this past weekend I'm going to be joining in the next two weeks! LOL We'll just say there was a lot of baby makin going on this weekend and I KNOW Im ovulating. So.... keep those fingers crossed for a sticky bean for us. I'm excited about the possibility.


----------



## seaweed eater

Oohh!! Very exciting, Jewelz! Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

OMG jewelz, that is fantastic news, i will def be keeping u in my prayers, cant wait to hear of the bfp :happydance: :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

happy 7th week krippy and 21st week shante, and i think eyeore girl is on week 9, hope ur doing well hun, keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, lots of :dust: to you!! Can't wait until testing time. This is so exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Sending lots of :dust: Jewelz! Can't wait for you to join us soon!

I have been reading and keeping caught up with you Ladies. I have just felt so sick it is hard to update everyday. Hopefully will start to feel better within the next couple of weeks! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Krippy, so sorry you're feeling sick. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Do you have a scan coming up?


----------



## sunkiss

awww krippy, i figured u were feeling sick, yay for symptoms :happydance: lol, sorry hope u feel better soon hunny :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

ladies are ur boobies still hurting? i swear i can barley take off my bra in the eves n they are growing faster than my damm belly :haha:!! i am def going to by some new bras this wknd, i put it off but i cant do another week with these tight bras.


----------



## seaweed eater

sunkiss said:


> ladies are ur boobies still hurting? i swear i can barley take off my bra in the eves n they are growing faster than my damm belly :haha:!! i am def going to by some new bras this wknd, i put it off but i cant do another week with these tight bras.

Mine aren't really sore at the moment but they itch like crazy. I started using cortisone at my doctor's recommendation and I _think_ it has helped. But I still want to cry every time I take off my bra.

My bras don't fit quite right but I have given up for now on finding things that fit better :wacko: I wear a size that's really hard to find (and increasingly so every time they grow, ugh) so I think things need to get worse before it's worth it to start the search again. But I'm sure it will happen at least one more time during this pregnancy!

I bet it will be a huge relief to you to get some new bras that fit better this weekend :flower:


----------



## shantehend

Mine are sore as well. They are growing but not as fast. They feel heavier but I can still fit all my bras. They are starting to get tight, but I lost weight and my chest shrunk so that is why I haven't outgrown my bras yet.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

shantehend said:


> Eeyoregirl, I hope everything is ok with you and LO. You have been on my mind lately.

Sorry I was mia for awhile. I have just felt sooo sick. I want so badly to have my energy back and enjoy this pregnancy. My husband will offer to take me anywhere....but, nope, I have no interest most times. Just soooo tired and feel sick most of the time. Praying this ends soon. Hubby is sick of me being sick ( I can tell) and I feel so bad :( Miss you ladies.


----------



## seaweed eater

EeyoreGirl said:


> Sorry I was mia for awhile. I have just felt sooo sick. I want so badly to have my energy back and enjoy this pregnancy. My husband will offer to take me anywhere....but, nope, I have no interest most times. Just soooo tired and feel sick most of the time. Praying this ends soon. Hubby is sick of me being sick ( I can tell) and I feel so bad :( Miss you ladies.

Aww, don't feel bad, that's just pregnancy :hugs: you are over 9 weeks already so you should be feeling better soon!! So sorry to hear it's been rough though. Take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

good to hear from u EeyoreGirl n sorry u been feeling so sick, the 1st tri is the most exhausting sickening (literally) n slowest part for me, once u get past the next couple of weeks it will get better hun, then the fun starts :D, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl, sorry you feel so terribly!! :hugs: Hoping the sickness will pass for you soon. Trust me I know how hard it is. During my last pregnancy I couldn't do anything. I was in bed all day and night and could bare wash myself. I was weak and dizzy from vomiting so much. I even fainted in the shower once and had to go to the hospital from dehydration. My hubby had to take care of all 5 of our little ones by himself. It was so hard and overwhelming for both of us. So I really do sympathize. Hoping it'll all be a distant memory for you soon.:flower:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

You know your pregnant when you cry watching Babe Pig in the City. *sigh*


----------



## sunkiss

EeyoreGirl said:


> You know your pregnant when you cry watching Babe Pig in the City. *sigh*

:haha:

i still cry for the silliest things sometimes or either blow up at the first person around me lol, i have to watch myself sometimes, then 5 mins later its like nothing happened, OH has learned to just be quiet n walk away lol, world-wind of emotions that we just cannot control :blush:

ladies mothers day is coming up n i am thinking of taking my mom to the spa, trying to call around now n see if i can get an appt for mothers day. i would love to do something really special cause this is my 1st ever n its really special this yr :D


----------



## sunkiss

happy 21st week ladies :happydance:!!! 3 more weeks til next big goal, cant wait :D!! yummy banana, another fruit i luv!! doesnt a banana seem smaller than a cantaloupe though hmmm? have my appt with ob tomorrow n then to finish up my anatomy. cant wait to see my lil gymnast again :D!!


----------



## shantehend

Can't wait to hear the update on Miss Fayth. I'm sure everything will be just perfect.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

So excited for you Sunkiss!!


----------



## Krippy

I want to see pics Sunkiss! :)


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

sorry went to sleep when i got in n forgot to update, ok the good news, fayth is a perfect little kick boxer lol, everything looks good with anatomy, thank u God, she already weighs a pound :happydance:!! it was funny to see her kicking me and i actually felt it this time, i can see my belly jerk now when she kicks so they are really getting stronger!! ok the not so good news but still no big alarm, my cervix measured at 1.3 which has nearly funneled to the stitch :(!! last time around was 2.7 n that was 2 weeks ago, so it keeps getting shorter, so i am officially on bedrest, she also gave me some meds to relax my uterus to prevent further funneling and i will follow up with her next friday to see where we are at. she is still not worried because she says this is expected with an IC n we will take steps to prevent pre term labor, she said the meds is very helpful. im not worried about fayth now that i know she is a healthy growing baby, i just pray my cervix holds out, i still have "fayth" that everything will work out n i'm not stressed at all, i read so many stories of women having even shorter cervix than mines n they made it so i have a great chance n bed rest is key, keeping that pressure off my cervix n getting her to the safe zone is my drive now. so for now i will lay in bed n watch baby story lol :D

pics are coming krippy, gonna get them on pc now!!


----------



## seaweed eater

You're almost there hon, and so glad your girl is doing well. :cloud9: Glad you are being monitored and that your doctor isn't worried. Get some fun movies for your bed rest! :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, glad Fayth is growing so fast. And happy that your cervix is still no cause for alarm. Bedrest should do you just fine.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay for a great visit Sunkiss!! Movies, movies and more movies for you!! Maybe try a new show on Hulu :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

So glad everything is ok with you and Fayth!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, hon, are you ok? Your facebook status makes me concerned :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

And congrats to you on 22 weeks and to Eeyore Girl on 10 :flower:


----------



## Krippy

I was thinking the same Seaweed! Hope you are well Shante!


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Shante, hon, are you ok? Your facebook status makes me concerned :hugs:

I'm ok young lady. Thanks for asking. There is so much going on that I can't put on B and B. Just a little down in the dumps. Doesn't last long though.


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> I was thinking the same Seaweed! Hope you are well Shante!

Thank you Krippy. I'm fine. Just a lot going on and I have no one to talk to. Not family or friends. Anyway, don't have many friends these days. Either way, if I could tell anyone you ladies would probably be the perfect ones. Understanding and not judgmental.


----------



## sunkiss

awww im sorry u are having a rough time right now shante, this will surely pass, u r so blessed in so many ways, i will keep u in my prayers sweetheart :hugs:!! if u ever feel like talking u can private msg me here or fb, i would neva judge u!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, I'm sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I hope it all turns out for the best.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies I took my first FRER this morning and just as I thought it was a big fat BFN. Its ok though because Im pretty sure I's way to eary to tell yet. Im not even due for AF until the 18th. *sigh* 

tick tock tick tock hurry up and wait!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, you can't be more than 6 DPO? Definitely too early! :hugs: Do you have anything fun planned to help you get through the wait?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well my weekends are very full so I have plenty to do in the mean time. Sorry I'm due for my cycle on the 17th not 18th. Im taking my last test on the 18th if I don't start. I'm hoping I don't and this will be my rainbow.


----------



## sunkiss

oh the dreadful 2ww, how i remember us all waiting it out here, tick tock ugh!! yes it is early but u r a poas addict like me so we just have to do it every time lol. its so good to see u back here jewelz, sending out prayers n :dust: that this is ur time for ur rainbow :D!! oh n u know just like me u cant wait that long to test so bring ur tail back here with test in hand, i will be right here to have line eye with u :haha: :hugs:!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Im backkkkkkk

Holiday was lovely, weather was gorgeous although i got a little sunburnt (im really fair skinned). Back to horrible cold/wet weather, soooo depressing.

Baby moves and kicks loads now, OH still cant feel it yet. I was slightly nervous about flying whilst pregnant but was all ok. Used my doppler again today and found heartbeat right away...baby sits really low down at the moment

I have skimmed most of the posts, glad were all doing well and Jewelz I am praying you get a BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So 21 weeks now, got my scan next friday so excited, im still not sure whether to find out the sex or not....same with OH.

Starting the babys room next week, definatly going with a jungle animal theme as got some lovely teddys whilst on holiday for the babys room.

The weeks are flying by now. Another of my friends had a baby this week (boy) so just one more to go and then its my turn.

Lots of love ladies

xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome back C! :hugs: Glad you had a nice time! Can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies!! :wave:

Good luck Jewelz! Hoping this is your month! :dust:

Shantehend, hope everything falls into place and you start feeling better soon.

c1403, welcome back!! Glad you had a good time. How long have you been feeling baby move now, it's been awhile right? It's been about a month here and my hubby still can't feel it either darn it.

sunkiss, hoping the bed rest doesn't get too unbearable. I frequent a site called reddit.com and I can literally spend all day on there. It's basically a collection of everything on the internet, all separated into categories. Videos, funny pictures, discussion boards, world news, it's endless. There is also a group for expectant mommies :)

seaweed, if you're still having issues with bras not fitting, I highly recommend getting a few sports bras! I've been pretty much living in mine. Super comfy!

eeyore, feeling any better? I know you're at the thick of first trimester ickiness, hopefully it starts to fade soon.

Krippy, how's your thyroid? I just saw my endo today and then went for blood work. Everything is still good so far but my TSH has been going down and if it falls below .5 he told me that I might need to stop taking my levothyroxine for a bit to see how my thyroid does. Freaks me out but I trust his opinion!

As for me, I'm anxiously awaiting tomorrow! It's the taping of the Ellen show, I can't freaking wait to find out what all we're getting! :happydance: And to bring it all home and get to really start setting up the nursery! If any of you ladies want to watch the episode, it will be airing on Friday. Not sure if I'll be shown at all or anything but who knows :) 

Hope you are all feeling well :) :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, can't believe Ellen day is already tomorrow!! And we'll be 22 weeks! What an exciting day.

Thanks for the bra suggestion...I have one sports bra I like wearing around the house, but it has seams down the cups that make it unsuitable for wearing under most tops if someone other than my husband is going to see me. I should look for another one!


----------



## sunkiss

happy 22nd week ladies wooohooo :yipee: 2 more weeks to big milestone of viability, i cannot wait!!

welcome back c1403, glad ur holiday was lovely, cant wait to hear all about ur scan next week :D!!

thanks for that website MrsMcD123, i will check it out today!! oh i cannot wait to hear wut u got from the show, i know u must be so excited, i will watch on friday also, maybe we will get lucky n get a glimpse of u :D!!

shante i am thinking of u :hugs:

krippy n eyeore hope u ladies are feeling better, ur in the home stretch now though so it will soon turn around :hugs:

i went from not feeling my baby to getting kicked all day long :haha:!! it happened like over night, i think i was the last one to feel movements. well let me tell u this little girl is not messing around in there, she is quite active n she lets mommy know everyday :D!! i can actually see my belly jerk n move when she kicks hard n daddy can feel her kicks now too, he is so excited about that lol, at this rate it wont be long before i see body parts protruding lol, im so happy she is so active, makes me feel that she is doing well n healthy :D!! this bedrest is not as easy as i thought it would be, its not so much the activities, i can find different things to keep me occupied, its the point of feeling like i am missing out on the real world out there n mostly is my body is so restless, my legs r starting to cramp a bit, even though my bed is so comfortable its hard just laying there, i dont feel comfortable out the bed for too long because i feel pressure especially when she kicks on my cervix..i did try putting some pillows btwn my legs last night n that did help, i just have to try different things, i will get through this, its such a small price to pay for my baby, my little girl is worth it n so much more :cloud9:!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies, today is the day. It's my first due date. I am actually rather calm today to say the least. I am going to take off on Tuesday to just reflect and make peace. I already beat my goal of being pregnant again before my due date but we sadly know that didnt work out. BUT, its ok b/c I know its going to happen and my third time is going to be my blessing from GOD. Still praying for that BFP next week. 
Symptoms: LOTS and LOTS of extra CM this week, back pain, emotional and more tired then usual. 
Lets cross everything we've got and hope I get my BFP this time next week. If I don't get my BFP it is still ok and we will nail it next month for sure. Moving forward with a smile. 

Thank all of you ladies sooooo much for all of your support over the last half of this year. You ladies are amazing!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Watching The Ellen Show hoping to catch a glimpse of MrsMcD. So excited for you!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies,

went in for a check up today n things r not improving with my cervix, in fact its getting shorter n now i can sense worry in my doc...i am on strict bed rest now, only allowed to get up for short showers n bthrm breaks, when i reach 24 weeks she wants me on hospital bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy, she said the goal is to get me past 30 weeks. my cervix has funneled all the way to the stitch now n there is risk of my water rupturing because of this, the bag is not near the cervix yet but it is getting closer n that is wut scares her n me both. i am trying my best to keep it together n hold on but it has been a really ruff week...i dont even care about missing out on all the fun stuff n attn a pregnant mother gets, all i want is for her to be safe n there n for my cervix to hold on long enough to get her to the safe zone. i have a good feeling its gonna work out but just scared, i feel like my little angel is still watching out for us n i just have to hold on n keep my "faith"..i will keeping praying n fighting ladies!!

oh i think i will change my tickers to reflect my sept 9th due date since this is what the doc will go by regardless n it will help with the time going by a little faster.


----------



## sunkiss

those symptoms sound very promising jewelz, still keeping u in my prayers hun!!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear about your bedrest Sun! But you are amazing and I know that Fayth will be with you soon! I am so proud of your positivity and `faith``

GL Crown...Not long not til you test! Thinking of you!

MrsMcD...I am soooooo jealous of everything you got at Ellen! Didn`t see you though...I kept looking for you and they kept showing the same group of women! I was so frustrated! I am so happy for you....and really really wish I had that sleep number bed! Have fun with all of your goodies doll!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots and lots of :hugs: to you both, Jewelz and Sunkiss...Jewelz, everything crossed for a BFP for you this cycle. Or next. :dust: I hope you have a good day of reflection on Tues. Congrats on getting through this milestone. :hugs: Sunkiss, you are almost there hon...just 9 more days until viability. Thinking of you every day. I share your good feeling about your little girl. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

ty krippy :hugs:

OMG i am soooooo jealous of u MrsMcD, those gifts were amazing n i am not even finished watching, i tivo'ed it lol!!! i have some of those same items on my registry lol, ellen freakin rocks big time for doing this for ftm's!!! congrats hunny :D!!

so true krippy they was showing the same group of women but honestly my blind behind probably would have missed her anyways :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

omg that stroller is insanely crazy wowwwwwww!! never seen anything like that before, so kewl!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Thank you ladies! :) I was able to spot myself a few times for only a second or two, but that was only because a woman about 3 seats from me was wearing a very noticeable bright green cardigan. Me and hubby went to the sleep number store and ordered our bed today, I'm so damn excited! Two weeks until delivery :) I can't wait to get everything set up, especially that stroller and the Mamaroo! 

sunkiss, I'm so sorry you have to deal with all of this worry :( I'm glad they are keeping such a close eye and keeping you on very strict bed rest. Viability is just around the corner but I have good feelings that Fayth will make it past that point and then some!

I can't wait until all our babies are here and we get to start sharing pictures! I can't wait to see what they all look like :)


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Thinking of you sunkiss, so glad your being closely monitored and if its bed rest you need then bed rest you must have. I hope all goes well and thinking about you

Jewelz I think your doing so well, espically to get through this milestone and to not be on a mad testing reigime at hte moemnt. All the symptoms sound good and lots of :dust:. Cant wait to see that BFP.

We dont get the Ellen show here so no idea what items you got MrsMcD but sounds like you did quite well.

I went out shopping today with my mum and sister, saw the pram and nursery furniture that I want but not getting it until July time. I did buy some bedding and hooded towels...were doing well between the 3 of us and only really need to buy the big items now.

Ive thought I could feel baby move at 19 weeks but now i know for sure he/she is moving, its always when im sitting down either in the late evening or early morning. So active and sometimes makes me feel a little sick? Anyone else have that?

6 more days until my scan and the temptation to find out the sex is setting in, I think we'll remain strong and not find out but I soooooooo wanna know.

Lots of love ladies

xx


----------



## c1403

Ps I saw a papaya in the supermarket today and it was small. I reckon baby is bigger than that. My tummy has really popped now although all the kicks are really low down still.

x


----------



## sunkiss

happy mothers day to my favorite group of ladies :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy Mother's Day, and happy 11 weeks to EeyoreGirl and 23 to you Sunkiss, and to Shante! Just one more week until viability. :hugs: Your tickers say they are viable already!


----------



## shantehend

Happy Mother's Day to you all!! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Happy Mothers Day to you too!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Late happy mothers day ladies!! :) Yesterday was a crazy busy day so I didn't have any time to log on.

C1403, I feel kind of sick sometimes when he moves too. Almost like my stomach is turning and I'm about to throw up or something, or sometimes it feel like he's pushing against an artery or something and like it's almost restricting blood flow to my heart or something. I feel him best when I'm sitting too. And mostly in the lower part of my tummy. But for the past few days, I've been feeling it pretty high too and have even been able to feel him from the outside on a few occasions. Me and my husband keep desperately trying to get a good kick my husband can feel but it's like anytime I get a good kick like that, I rush my husband over to come feel and the baby stops kicking (of course!) 

Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Jewelz, when will you be testing again? Sending lots of baby dust and sticky dust your way :)


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> Late happy mothers day ladies!! :) Yesterday was a crazy busy day so I didn't have any time to log on.
> 
> C1403, I feel kind of sick sometimes when he moves too. Almost like my stomach is turning and I'm about to throw up or something, or sometimes it feel like he's pushing against an artery or something and like it's almost restricting blood flow to my heart or something. I feel him best when I'm sitting too. And mostly in the lower part of my tummy. But for the past few days, I've been feeling it pretty high too and have even been able to feel him from the outside on a few occasions. Me and my husband keep desperately trying to get a good kick my husband can feel but it's like anytime I get a good kick like that, I rush my husband over to come feel and the baby stops kicking (of course!)
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> Jewelz, when will you be testing again? Sending lots of baby dust and sticky dust your way :)

How funny MrsMcD...since i posted ive now felt baby move further up and I got a good few hard kicks, OH felt a couple so he was over the moon.
Not long now until i get to see bubs again, we have decided 100% we are not finding out the sex....

Had a bit of crap news today....looks like work wont be giving me the working from home leave we discussed. Ill be getting the legal leave entitlements which is 12 months but due to finances i'll be going back to work after 6 an d OH will stay at home with baby. Luckily ill only be working 4 days a week form 7am -2pm so will be home to enjoy afternoons with the family....still very disapointing as I was looking forward to me and OH being home for 12 months togehter...oh well we'll work around it, as long as baby is happy and healthy and OH is really looking forward to becoming a Daddy.

Lots of love 

xxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Oh and belated Happy Mothers Day ladies....its not Mothers day here in the uk (its in march) but hope you all had a nice day.
xxx


----------



## shantehend

Wow!! That's awesome c1403. You guys have it good in the UK. I would love to stay home for 12 mos. I only get to stay home 12 wks and get paid for it. After that it's back to work.


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> Wow!! That's awesome c1403. You guys have it good in the UK. I would love to stay home for 12 mos. I only get to stay home 12 wks and get paid for it. After that it's back to work.

No no not that good shante sadly. I only get paid for 6 weeks of the 12 months, then its a standard £135 a week for the rest...which we cannot afford. So im going back after 5 months full time and OH staying at home :-(


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Late happy mothers day ladies!! :) Yesterday was a crazy busy day so I didn't have any time to log on.
> 
> C1403, I feel kind of sick sometimes when he moves too. Almost like my stomach is turning and I'm about to throw up or something, or sometimes it feel like he's pushing against an artery or something and like it's almost restricting blood flow to my heart or something. I feel him best when I'm sitting too. And mostly in the lower part of my tummy. But for the past few days, I've been feeling it pretty high too and have even been able to feel him from the outside on a few occasions. Me and my husband keep desperately trying to get a good kick my husband can feel but it's like anytime I get a good kick like that, I rush my husband over to come feel and the baby stops kicking (of course!)
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> Jewelz, when will you be testing again? Sending lots of baby dust and sticky dust your way :)

Hey ladies, I am supposed to be testing tomorrow but I am almost 100% sure I'm not pregnanat this month. I don't all have any symptoms except cramps this passed few weeks. My periods have been about every 30 days and Im "supposed" to start tomorrow at 28 days but Im going to wait it out a bit until I rule out being late. I feel normal as ever with no bloating or anything. Hey, I could be wrong. I was shocked last time I got pregnant too. Keeping my fingers crossed but Im pretty sure I'm out for this month and moving on in to June. Which Im totally fine with. We will just be doing a lot of BDing next month. :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Update to my last post. The stupid witch has showed her face early. It's ok though because this month kind of came by surprise. I ovulated earlier then normal and I wasnt really keeping track because we weren't trying quite yet. But as of this next month we are down for some baby makin. I look forward to posting my BFP next month. Get ready girls..my rainbow is on its way.


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear AF arrived Jewelz! I can feel a rainbow for next cycle for you! ;)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Glad you are keeping so positive Jewelz :) Lots more sex is always a good thing :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sex is a GOOD thing!


----------



## c1403

Plenty of sex Jewelz. I think we conceived after BD 5 days in a row.... lol

x


----------



## seaweed eater

Good afternoon everyone :wave: How are we all doing? Happy 23 weeks to some of us!

C, I'm sorry the maternity leave isn't going to work out the way you planned. That does sound disappointing. I'm lucky enough to have a pretty flexible deal with my employer...planning to take 3 months off (though will probably try to stay in touch during that time if I can), then somewhere around 3 months part time, then back to full time. It's very hard to get a spot in good infant daycare centers in this area so I'm glad to have the flexibility!

Jewelz, I'm sorry about AF but I LOVE your attitude! :thumbup: Lots of :sex: for you and I can't wait to be updated with your BFP!

Sunkiss, how are you doing hon? I am assuming no news is good news and, if so, very happy for every day Fayth stays inside! You are so close to V day!!

MrsMcD, I thought of you the other day b/c someone made a joke to me about how I should have tried to get on the Ellen show...it was cool to say that I know (well, kind of know) someone who actually did get to be on it!! :flower:

:hugs: to all and hope everyone is feeling well.

I thought you all might enjoy this: https://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/19/business/20leonhardt-table.html
I had no idea mid-September was such a common time for birthdays! I wonder what the chances are that at least one of us will hit the 9th or the 16th...I know some of us are thinking we might go early so I hope we do have some actual September babies in this group! Just think how impatient we will be feeling by the time 9/16 rolls around this year if any of us are still pregnant :lol:

Does anyone else have the glucose test coming up? Mine will be at my next appointment in 4 weeks...the horrible liquid is already sitting in my refrigerator!


----------



## shantehend

I definitely don't expect to hold out until Sept. 9th. I will be full term Aug. 19th so I don't expect to go any more than a week to 2 weeks past that. And my babies come fast and all of a sudden. If anyone wants they can read my Facebook note about my last child's birth, but it includes tidbits from all my other births. It's pretty long I should warn though.


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> I had no idea mid-September was such a common time for birthdays! I wonder what the chances are that at least one of us will hit the 9th or the 16th...I know some of us are thinking we might go early so I hope we do have some actual September babies in this group! Just think how impatient we will be feeling by the time 9/16 rolls around this year if any of us are still pregnant :lol:
> 
> Does anyone else have the glucose test coming up? Mine will be at my next appointment in 4 weeks...the horrible liquid is already sitting in my refrigerator!

I can see why September is such a popular birth month, holiday babies!! :haha:

Not sure about when I'll be doing the glucose test again. At Kaiser they have us all do it at the beginning too just to screen. I had failed my one hour (I stupidly pigged out including icecream with caramel sauce, chocolate and other toppings!) so I had to do the 3 hour which SUCKED! They have to take your blood 4 times so I ended up with bruises all over my arms after. Even my nurse looked at me concerned and asked what happened to me. So my advice to you- DON'T PIG OUT ON SUGAR BEFORE! Lol I'm sure that's common sense but I honestly hadn't even thought about it. :winkwink:


----------



## Krippy

I don't even to get to do the 1 hour test this time when it comes along bc I failed so miserably with RJ. I go straight to the 3 hour test! Ugghhhh! It takes so long and is not fun at all.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Scan went soooo well. Baby is doing well and everying is normal.

We went in not wanting to find out but cracked at last minute and ..................... ITS A GIRL.

I cant believe we cracked, we were so strong willed we wouldnt find out but now sooooooo happy.

Were not telling anyone else though...apart from you ladies.

Speak soon off out for a family meal, will have to keep quiet.

Lots of love

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohhhh, congrats on your healthy little girl!! :happydance: So exciting! I'm glad you are feeling happy with your decision.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay Congrats on your healthy baby Girl!! So happy for you!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations c1403!!!:thumbup: I'm a little surprised that you guys cracked, but happy for you none the less. :haha: Another baby girl in the thread.


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> Congratulations c1403!!!:thumbup: I'm a little surprised that you guys cracked, but happy for you none the less. :haha: Another baby girl in the thread.

I know I'm a little disappointed in myself for giving in. I blame my OH though as he cracked first, once I knew he wanted to know so did I. Not regretting it though just glad she's healthy...must admit I've now started looking at girly things. I now feel like I have known all along it's a grl. We're not going to name her until she arrives but have a short list of names on hand.


----------



## shantehend

c1403, there's no reason to be disappointed. I couldn't wait either. But I didn't think your hubby would change his mind. I'm glad he did though. LOL. I wanted to see if your Chinese gender thingy was correct. :flower: I'm silly. I guess mine is the only one that was wrong.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations c1403!!!:thumbup: I'm a little surprised that you guys cracked, but happy for you none the less. :haha: Another baby girl in the thread.
> 
> I know I'm a little disappointed in myself for giving in. I blame my OH though as he cracked first, once I knew he wanted to know so did I. Not regretting it though just glad she's healthy...must admit I've now started looking at girly things. I now feel like I have known all along it's a grl. We're not going to name her until she arrives but have a short list of names on hand.Click to expand...

I hope I didn't sound harsh. I didn't mean anything by my post. And I really am glad you guys found out. It's not a bad thing that you guys decided. It makes it easier to shop for the LO and when she is born it'll still be just as special as if you didn't know the sex.


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations c1403!!!:thumbup: I'm a little surprised that you guys cracked, but happy for you none the less. :haha: Another baby girl in the thread.
> 
> I know I'm a little disappointed in myself for giving in. I blame my OH though as he cracked first, once I knew he wanted to know so did I. Not regretting it though just glad she's healthy...must admit I've now started looking at girly things. I now feel like I have known all along it's a grl. We're not going to name her until she arrives but have a short list of names on hand.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I didn't sound harsh. I didn't mean anything by my post. And I really am glad you guys found out. It's not a bad thing that you guys decided. It makes it easier to shop for the LO and when she is born it'll still be just as special as if you didn't know the sex.Click to expand...

No offence taken at all shante, we were so convinced we would never find out and then we cracked at last minute. He was so excited (and has been very reserved most of the pregnancy) and once he wanted to know then I wanted to aswell he he team :pink: x


----------



## seaweed eater

V day for Shante and Sunkiss!! :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

hello girls,

sorry i have not been around n updated, couldnt wait to get to my laptop so i could let u all know wut is going on. friday i had a visit with doc n i was already anticipating she would admit me cause she said that the previous week plus i felt something was going on since i was having alot of rectum pressure. when she examined me she could see that i was having contractions so she sent me straight to the hospital to labor n delivery, i was so scared cause i couldnt feel the contractions just the pressure. mom was with me n oh was at work so i was grateful to not be alone. when i got there i was sent straight up to l&d, my doc set that up cause she didnt want me waiting, they put me in a rm n started to hook me up to all kinds of machines, the monitors to check contractions n baby's hb, they started me on magnesium to stop contractions n also gave me the steroid shots to mature her lungs in case she had to be delivered, i was to be monitored for 24 hrs to see how things go, in that time i was not allowed to get up at all, it was hell not knowing wut would happen, i cried n tried my best not to get to stressed so my baby wouldnt feel it, thank the Lord above the meds worked n the pressure was relieved, i prayed n asked God to please give me a chance to save my baby, to take me n i will give her my breath, i told Him i will never give up on my little girl n always put her 1st in my life, i told Him i will never loose my faith in Him n my baby n i put this in his hands, we are still here holding strong thank u Father!! we are stable n have been transferred to post partum for now, docs said i can expect to be here indefinitely n they will try everything in their power to stop contractions if need be n save my baby, im on really strick bedrest since i basically do not have much cervix left, only allowed to get up very briefly for bthrm breaks, they have a shower chair in the shower so they allow me a 5 mins shower, i feel comfortable here because at least i am somewhere where they can help save my baby n also i do not have to get up here. i have my own private rm, even have a lil fridge so i can have my snacks, i am feeling much better now, i am trying my best with everything inside me to remain positive n never give up my faith, God will continue to bring us through this, my family have been so supportive, i have so many praying for us n encouraging me, i feel so blessed even with the odds, something is telling me that everything will work out, i am praying now to get to 28 weeks since the odds are 90% survival at that point, then we can go from there, right now odds are only 50% with 80% complications, i do not want to see my baby suffer so i dont feel safe yet but at least at 28 weeks i know she will make it, especially since she had those steroid shots n also they said the magnesium helps with the brain development, i know they wont release me b4 28 weeks so that makes me feel better also, continue to pray for me ladies, we are gonna make it!! btw, baby fayth is doing so well growing n kicking, she lets mommy know she is still there fighting n happy n her space :D!! sorry i am not caught up but i will catch up n respond if not tonight def tomorrow, hope everyone is doing well :hugs:!! always thinking of u ladies n happy 23rd week :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

It's so good to hear from you hon :hugs: I am sorry for all you've been through this week, but so glad to read that you and your girl are doing well. It's great that they are taking such good care of you and monitoring you. I know what you mean about 28 weeks, that feels like the next big viability milestone for me too, but it's a big deal to have gotten to V day too and I'm so very glad that you did. Hope she stays inside for a lot longer still. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Sending you lots of love sunkiss, she is a little fighter just like her mummy.
Wishing you the absolute best and glad you are getting all the right care

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Thinking and praying for you and Fayth Sunkiss! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Wow what an ordeal sunkiss! I'm sorry you have to go through all this, but it will definitely be worth it in the end :) Fayth is a little miracle and you are an amazingly strong woman!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Praying for you Sunkiss and Fayth!! With God watching over you both, I know you will be fine


----------



## shantehend

Keeping you and Fayth in my prayers, Sunkiss!! :hug:


----------



## MrsMcD123

So. Maybe TMI for some of you, but I squeezed my boob the other day and a little colostrum came out! I was really excited. It's pretty gross looking, I gotta say. For some reason I thought it was clear but it's more of a milky-yellow. lol sorry if that was tmi :)

Last night I was sitting on my recliner in my undies and reading stuff on my phone when I noticed that baby was kicking up a storm. So I stopped looking at my phone, started watching my stomach and could see it moving around! It was so cool, I was just starting at it for like a half hour. It wasn't big huge movements but it was definitely noticeable, looked like big muscle twitches :) It was pretty hypnotic. I also noticed that when I had my hand kind of pushing down a little in one spot he would kick at it! It was so neat getting to actually interact with him! Very surreal :) 

What's new ladies? :)


----------



## sunkiss

hello girls,

i feel so behind on everyone but glad u are all still here n doing well yay!! im feeling much better, no pressure n just laying n resting, i feel so much safer here n they have made me feel comfy so i dont mind staying for the next mth. i even got free cable n phone since i work for the hospital which is really kewl :D!! baby fayth is doing well n kicking me everytime i eat, this is a greedy child hee hee, just like her mommy :cloud9:!!

jewelz i luv ur attitude n positivity, God will truly see u are ready for ur rainbow n bless u, i so cant wait for ur bfp, i am really looking forward to that good news!!! get to baby dancing woman :haha:!!

yay c1403, congrats on ur healthy baby girl n welcome to team :pink: :happydance:!! i told u it was a girl, ur scan pic was very girly, so happy u decided to find out now u can shop specifically for gender if u like n it will still be just as special when she is born :D!!

so we now have 3 girls n 2 boys :happydance:!! cant wait to hear what eeyoregirl n krippy r having...will u ladies be finding out at anatomy scans ?

MrsMcD123 funny u say that cause i was squeezing nipple looking for milk too lol but nothing yet. isnt it so kewl to see ur belly move, i see the same when fayth kicks me. its just like u describe not big movements but def strong enough that my belly jerks in the spot she kicks or punches, pretty soon in the next few weeks we will see the bigger movements so get ready ladies :D!! despite my bedrest n issues i am happy with the 2nd tri as they say cause u really feel pregnant now n get to interact with baby now which makes the experience so much more enjoyable!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Sunkiss so glad your feeling good and they are taking good care of you...Fayth is a real fighter.

MrsMcD ive not looked at my BBs to be honest so not noticed anything but I am leaking 'down there' ... i even pee'd myself a little the other day when ironing, so embarassing lol

My little one kicks me all the time, sometimes i can see it sometimes i cant. My OH can feel most kicks now and my sister felt them too the other day she is so excited bless her and has alreayd been buying girly outfits for our little Minnie (thats our nickname)

Only my parents, sister and OH's Brother know were having a girl (and you ladies too) but my sister wants to do a baby shower for me and we will put on the invites ps ITS A GIRL so hopefully i get more girly gifts lol. 

I chose not to tell OHs mum as she is very anti girls....she has two grandaughters already and complained when the 2nd one was a girl...she kept saying to me you better have a boy, I dont like girls etc...I am so overjoyed and happy to be having a girl i dont want her negativity on our lovely news so told OH not to tell her and hes happy with that. Hes not so close with her anyway. If she makes any comment when baby does arrive I think ill flip out...I only want my baby to be happy and healthy, sex isnt important.

Im still trying to work out what to do with my work and maternity leave. I think ill go at end of july and play it by ear...they assume ill be off for a year but i can come back any time if i need too (just got to give 8 weeks notice)

Anyway speak soon ladies. We'll have to have a bump pic update soon, mine looks to be getting smaller so she must be moving lower down at the moment, the kicks are quite low now.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

So exciting to hear what wonderful things you ladies are going through right now. I can't wait!! Sunkiss, we will def find out the sex at the anatomy scan (if baby cooperates).
Still praying for all you ladies and your bumps.


----------



## Krippy

We are going to find out at the anatomy scan too. Already booked for July 25th! :) I also don't even have a scan until then as things are going well so no point for more scans if no concerns.

Now my dilemma is that I am definitely showing and it is getting too hot to where baggy sweaters everywhere I go and everytime I see a friend. I want to tell close friends and my DH is on board but I can't help be nervous even though I am feeling great and know in my heart that everything is ok. I will be 11 weeks on Friday...It is ok to start telling people right? I know that it is up to me and I am not going to announce it on Facebook or anything but I also want to start dressing and acting normally! I am so excited for this rainbow and I want all of my friends to know but I think telling people is making it very real! Do you all think that is ok? Might sound silly as I probably would tell people at 12 weeks only 1 week later. LOL And as I write this I sound kind of silly! Would still love your advice though! :) Thanks girls!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> We are going to find out at the anatomy scan too. Already booked for July 25th! :) I also don't even have a scan until then as things are going well so no point for more scans if no concerns.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I am definitely showing and it is getting too hot to where baggy sweaters everywhere I go and everytime I see a friend. I want to tell close friends and my DH is on board but I can't help be nervous even though I am feeling great and know in my heart that everything is ok. I will be 11 weeks on Friday...It is ok to start telling people right? I know that it is up to me and I am not going to announce it on Facebook or anything but I also want to start dressing and acting normally! I am so excited for this rainbow and I want all of my friends to know but I think telling people is making it very real! Do you all think that is ok? Might sound silly as I probably would tell people at 12 weeks only 1 week later. LOL And as I write this I sound kind of silly! Would still love your advice though! :) Thanks girls!

I think it's fine! I hate to even say this part, but assuming worst case scenario, if you did tell your close friends, you'd have a support system to fall back on. But some advice, be upbeat and positive and excited when you tell them! If you're nervous and hesitant people will pick up on it and will probably be nervous with you. So don't say things like "I know it's still early.." things are going great so far so don't doubt yourself :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks MrsMcD! That is what I was thinking too I just needed some support from my BnB ladies! :) It is just becoming so real!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

I think it is perfectly fine to share with your friends!! You are amazing to be able to hold it in this long!! Share with them, and enjoy your wonderful experience :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Eeyore! I am warming up to the idea to let the world know! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I think if you are feeling ready you should go for it!

Personally I do not regret waiting until 12 weeks...I knew it was important to me to wait, so even though I was tempted to tell earlier, I'm glad I didn't. Even though everyone in my life had already figured it out before I told them...:wacko:

But you can tell the difference between "Ahhhh...it would be easier to tell now" and really feeling ready. It sounds like you really feel ready! :thumbup: I did really appreciate how positive everyone was. First tri was so full of worry and doubt, and it felt so wonderful to hear how happy people were for me and start to feel happier myself. So enjoy that!! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Seaweed! I think that it what I am looking forward too...all of the positive reactions and support! I am not going to call all of my friends but I have decided not to hide it anymore, no more baggy sweaters! By the time I see all of my friends I will prob be past 12 or 13 weeks lol and they can just guess for themselves!


----------



## c1403

We told close family and friends before 12 weeks and they were all happy.

I told everyone else (work etc) at 13 weeks but most of them already guessed from the way i looked etc....so not really a shock to anyone.

I know the first tri is so daunting....i dont miss it. 2nd tri is much more relaxing and now i feel my little one all the time its so re-assuring. Not long and you ladies will be where we are and we will be worrying about labour (still not thinking about that bit yet)

xxxx


----------



## sunkiss

i dont think its silly at all krippy, i felt the exact same way, after a devastating loss u are so scared to share ur joy for fear of it happening again, i wasnt gonna even name my baby or tell anyone then i read something a mom said that lost her baby previously, she said she wanted her baby to be validated no matter wut, if she did not share her new joy then its as if it never exists n the same ppl can be there for support when n if u need it, that changed my whole outlook on it, i shared with close friends n fam n saved fb for a little later, n i am so grateful i shared because those same ppl are praying n supporting me right now when i need it, so i say if u feel ready go ahead n share hunny, this is the happiest time of ur life n their is nothing bigger than bringing a life into the world :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thank you for the support C and Sunkiss! Think about you and Fayth daily Sun!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Eek, I guess I shouldn't have opened the gates to the colostrum! I was just leaking. Guess it's time to go get some pads. 

Viability today, woo hoo! I have an appointment with my OB at 6, so far he's given us a really quick little ultrasound each visit so I'm hoping to get another one today, if so I'm going to ask him to measure. I'm curious how big he's gotten! A month ago he was already measuring a pound. Little porker :) So I think it's about time for some bump pictures! I feel huge. I've only gained about 5 pounds but it's definitely all in my stomach. I'll post later, I still need to shower and get dressed.

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats to us on viability!!! :happydance: So excited it's finally here.

Forgive me MrsMcD, but A POUND at 20 weeks? :shock: That is huge. Mostly they seem to be about 11-12 oz at that stage so a pound is like...35% larger. I bet you will be getting more scans for growth!

Excited to see your photo! I saw my mom last night and she asked if we could take some nice photos (meaning I assume not a myspace-type photo w/ my cellphone in the mirror :haha:) to send to relatives now that I'm showing a little more obviously. Once we get something good, I'll probably post it to FB.


----------



## shantehend

Happy 24 weeks Ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Congrats to us on viability!!! :happydance: So excited it's finally here.
> 
> Forgive me MrsMcD, but A POUND at 20 weeks? :shock: That is huge. Mostly they seem to be about 11-12 oz at that stage so a pound is like...35% larger. I bet you will be getting more scans for growth!
> 
> Excited to see your photo! I saw my mom last night and she asked if we could take some nice photos (meaning I assume not a myspace-type photo w/ my cellphone in the mirror :haha:) to send to relatives now that I'm showing a little more obviously. Once we get something good, I'll probably post it to FB.

I know, little chubchub in my tummy! I know at that time he was measuring a week and a half ahead so I'm really curious how he's measuring now!


----------



## sunkiss

happy vday ladies, yay we made it :happydance:!! i know i technically was 24 last sunday but thats just for docs, i still wanna celebrate with u, wooohooo vday :yipee:!!! ok so every week is like a milestone for me but the next big one will be 28, is 27 or 28 third tri? so many different answers on it, its confusing me but i would like to use that week as the next major milestone.

fayth was a pound at 21 weeks n last sat they did a growth n she was 1.16 n they said it was just a little under but just about on target. i believe she loves to eat though since that is when i feel the most kicks :haha:!! the bedrest isnt as bad as i thought it would be, well not so far anyway lol, im getting plenty of rest now since i worry less being here n i feel no pressure so that is a great thing, i believe we are gonna make it ladies, keeping positive vibes :D!!

cant wait to see the bump pics ladies, i am gonna have my mom bring me an outfit so i can do one also, i would still like to keep up with that so i can have to look back on later!! btw i still dont have much of a bump lol, i am mostly wide but my belly is nice n firm now!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Well no ultrasound today. He was going to give us one but as he started taking us into that room he had to stop us and told us "you don't want to see this!" He was going to clean whatever the mess was but apparently it was a big mess. That's okay though, we've been spoiled to see him as many times as we have. Plus we're setting up a 4d ultrasound for next month so we'll get a really good look at him then. We did get to hear the heartbeat and it was funny cause as soon as he found it baby kicked the doppler wand, guess he didn't appreciate it! But he told me my weight gain was impeccable so I was happy to hear that.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay, here's the bump. 24 weeks :)
https://i.imgur.com/A0ehB.jpg


----------



## EeyoreGirl

MrsMcD123 said:


> Okay, here's the bump. 24 weeks :)
> https://i.imgur.com/A0ehB.jpg

Beautiful :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

What a day today has been! I had a genetic counseling appointment today at 8:30. She decided to see if my ultrasound could be moved up to today for the genetic scan because it can only be done until 13 1/2 weeks and if my due date was off they may not be able to do it at all. So they did the ultrasound today!! Anyways....they changed my due date to November 25th!! The baby measured at 13w 5days!!! OMG!! So glad they did the scan today...THEN.... the Dr came in and casually told us it's a boy!!! How can he tell so early? I said what?!?!?! He proceeded to turn the color on to show blood flow to make sure it wasn't the cord....he said it wasn't the cord and not to buy anything pink!! So looks like it's a boy!! We have another ultrasound scheduled on June 26th to confirm but wow... a boy ;) He was waving and moving around in between little naps of course. They kept jabbing me with the wand to wake him when he fell asleep lol. Not exactly comfy ya kwim. I will post pics later!!


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 u look so pretty n pregnant, u got the glow n all girl, i am so jealous of ur bump, wish mines was ur size :haha:!! 

awwww congrats EeyoreGirl, how exciting to move forward a week n get a gender guess :happydance:!! i would wait on the confirmation at the next scan cause this early it can still go either way, but the other ladies did get a guess also early on so most likely it will be a boy :D!! cant wait to see ur pics, ur so close to 2nd tri, woohoo the fun begins!!!


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, you look awesome!! Nice pic.

Congratuations EeyoreGirl!!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> What a day today has been! I had a genetic counseling appointment today at 8:30. She decided to see if my ultrasound could be moved up to today for the genetic scan because it can only be done until 13 1/2 weeks and if my due date was off they may not be able to do it at all. So they did the ultrasound today!! Anyways....they changed my due date to November 25th!! The baby measured at 13w 5days!!! OMG!! So glad they did the scan today...THEN.... the Dr came in and casually told us it's a boy!!! How can he tell so early? I said what?!?!?! He proceeded to turn the color on to show blood flow to make sure it wasn't the cord....he said it wasn't the cord and not to buy anything pink!! So looks like it's a boy!! We have another ultrasound scheduled on June 26th to confirm but wow... a boy ;) He was waving and moving around in between little naps of course. They kept jabbing me with the wand to wake him when he fell asleep lol. Not exactly comfy ya kwim. I will post pics later!!

WOW!! What a day indeed! Great news all around :) Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD you look AWESOME! :flower: Love the bump!

Congrats on your scan and your little BOY, Eeyoregirl!! :yipee: If it's a boy there's definitely a chance they can tell that early, especially if they volunteered the info, I bet they are pretty certain. How exciting!! :happydance: Are you thinking about names yet?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hello all of my lovely preggos!!! Good Morning and I really hope you are doing well after the long holiday weekend. 

Just wanted you all to know Im going to use my thread here to start testing. Would love for all of you to join in on my testing journey. Im not going to start until Im at least 7 DPO which wont be until June 7th. I'm super excited to test this month and I hope I can be joining all of you ladies in the preggo club soon. WooHoo!! 
Prayin for sticky rainbow baby this time!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay Crown!! Can't wait to look at some tests lol


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Seaweed, I have no idea about names yet. But we are starting to talk about it now that we "know" it's a little boy


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, can't wait til it's testing time for you. Lots of :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Everything crossed for you this month, Jewelz! :dust: You are one of us no matter what happens, and I can't wait until you find out you are growing your own little bean.


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz i cant wait for u to feed my poas addiction with a :bfp:!!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good luck Jewelz! FX'd and lots of :baby dust: !


----------



## c1403

Lots of :dust: coming your way Jewelz

Hope were all doing well ladies 

xx


----------



## MrsMcD123

Scheduled a 4D ultrasound for June 16th. Can't wait to see his face!! The place we're going to looks really nice, the ultrasound room they have is set up with an actual bed for the woman, two couches and a 100 inch projection screen so you can have a bunch of people with you :) We're inviting both of our parents, my sister, his sister, my sis-in-law and his Nana. It's gonna be a full house!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Well wild night....police have left and we are safe. Scared and not feeling well. Husband is taking great care of me. 

I got up to go to the bathroom and there was a man in my living room!!! When I freaked out (like you do) he said he was supposed to be there. I ran in the bedroom to get Pete and he looked at me like I told him I saw a spider lol. All is safe after a call to 911 and a visit from the hubby. Btw- dog sucks!


----------



## Krippy

Holy cow Eeyore! That is so scary! Glad that you are ok...sorry that your dog wasn't a good guard dog!

Sorry I have been MIA for a while ladies. I had a dr appt yesterday and I was so nervous that I kind of stayed away for a while just for peace of mind. It went fantastic though! Heard the HB through the doppler...178!!!!! It took a while to find and I almost cried but it was amazing! Milestone 1 - Achieved!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Eeyore, that is terrifying!! :shock: I'm so glad everything is ok!

Krippy, that's WONDERFUL news :hugs: :happydance: time for second trimester!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay Krippy! Glad everything is ok. I love hearing the heartbeat, it relaxes me and makes me feel so much better.


----------



## Moorebetter

I think this thread might need to be moved somewhere else. Im not sure where tho..


----------



## Crownjewelz

Why should we move our thread? Not to be rude but it's really not your place to tell us that, in all fairness....

The ladies who are on this thread have been on here since it started... 
I don't think it will be going anywhere any time soon. Sorry.


----------



## Moorebetter

well I was just thinking its in the tww and most of the women are pregnant. 

Wasnt trying to be rude or anything just kinda depressing


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sorry but this thread is meant to give ladies hope in their TTC journey. Ther are a lot of woman on this thread who have had losses and we all got pregnant right at or around the same time. It was a very lucky thread around New Years Eve. 
I know it can be depressing especially since some of us have since lost our babies (ME). I'm still apart of this thread even after my loss and into my next TTC journey. All the ladies on this thread have been a HUGE support to me and have become my saving grace on some days. This thread is filled with love, support and encouragement. I'm sorry if you think it it's depressing but to us, it's LIFE happening.


----------



## seaweed eater

Hmm. While I have some sympathy for your point, I think this is one of those threads (there are a ton of them around the forum, since TTC/pregnancy/parenting are naturally sensitive topics!) that 1) doesn't break any rules (we were in the TWW when it started), 2) is very helpful to the people currently contributing, and 3) has a title that does a great job of advertising what the current content is about so you can use your own discretion regarding whether to open it.

Again, this happens ALL OVER the forum, including in the TWW. As long as we're not breaking any rules (and we're not) AND accurately describing the thread in the title (and I believe we are, thanks Jewelz) I really believe it's up to other forum participants to understand what makes them upset and steer clear of those threads.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> Sorry but this thread is meant to give ladies hope in their TTC journey. Ther are a lot of woman on this thread who have had losses and we all got pregnant right at or around the same time. It was a very lucky thread around New Years Eve.
> I know it can be depressing especially since some of us have since lost our babies (ME). I'm still apart of this thread even after my loss and into my next TTC journey. All the ladies on this thread have been a HUGE support to me and have become my saving grace on some days. This thread is filled with love, support and encouragement. I'm sorry if you think it it's depressing but to us, it's LIFE happening.

Crown you are amazing. Well said. You have a big heart and I can wait for you to get your rainbow!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> Well wild night....police have left and we are safe. Scared and not feeling well. Husband is taking great care of me.
> 
> I got up to go to the bathroom and there was a man in my living room!!! When I freaked out (like you do) he said he was supposed to be there. I ran in the bedroom to get Pete and he looked at me like I told him I saw a spider lol. All is safe after a call to 911 and a visit from the hubby. Btw- dog sucks!

OMG! How scary!! Did you find out what the heck was going on? Was he mentally unstable? I couldn't imagine how freaked out I would be :nope:

Krippy- Yay heartbeat!!! :flower: I totally know the feeling when the doc can't find it at first, when I went in at 15 weeks he was having trouble finding it and I started panicking and got super light headed. Luckily he just took me over to the u/s room really quick to take a peek. When do you get an u/s?


----------



## sunkiss

Moorebetter said:


> I think this thread might need to be moved somewhere else. Im not sure where tho..

:wacko::dohh:](*,):evil::confused:

you know what jewelz was being very nice in her response to u, i on the other hand will not be so nice, because u sound like a damm hater coming up in our happy positive thread with ur negative comments!!! u dont have to read the thread, take ur ass on to another, u have alot of nerve to tell us to move our thread after we have been here since last year!!! do u know the hell we have been through with losses n the struggles of going through an uncertain pregnancy n then u come here n bring ur negativity here!! this is our place we come to motivate n support each other, HOW DARE U!!! so damm disrespectful!! these women here are amazing n have been a great support system!! also do u know how many women still keep up with our progress here, i get msg all the time from different women who have followed our journey n they offer their well wishes n support not tell us to move our thread!! other ladies have joined in with us when they got their bfp n we always welcome anyone to come on in n join us at any stage of their pregnancy!! many women are encouraged n find hope in following our journey!! please leave ur negativity n haterism out of this thread!! i am sorry if u have not conceived, i know how it feels to want a baby so bad n it not happen, i waited 40 yrs for this baby so i know!!! i wish u the best in ur ttc journey i just dont want any negativity or disrespect that u have made in this thread!! thank u 

im so sorry ladies, i know this is out of my character but with everything i am going through i hate to see this thread disrespected in anyway :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

happy 25th weeks ladies :happydance: yay we made it another week!! im so happy to be past the viable stage now, i feel like my baby has more of a chance n the docs n social worker in the hospital have been very encouraging to me this week!! when i first came here 2 weeks ago tomorrow they were preparing me for birth n telling me the odds n such n 2 weeks later by the Grace of God, thank u Father, we are still here :D!! feeling really positive ladies like 28 weeks next major milestone is not far away!! had a growth scan today n my baby now weighs 1lb 12 oz :happydance: so happy about her growth, its so important to me now more than ever that she is thriving n growing well, they said she is right on target n everything looks good. so when i first came in she was 528 grams n doc said babies under 600 grams do not do so well so i was so scared to deliver but now 2 weeks later she is 787 grams woohooo, were gonna make it ladies!! at this point the babies avg weight gain is about 6oz per week so by next week she will be 2 lbs which is very encouraging :D!!

omg EeyoreGirl, wut a crazy experience!! i would have literally peed my pants!! wut in the hell was that man doing in there n how did he get in, thank God things worked out n hubby was able to control that situation!! n congrats on 2nd tri yay :happydance:

cant wait to see those pics MrsMcD123, its such an amazing experience, u will enjoy it so much!!

awww im so happy everything went well with ur visit Krippy n u were able to hear that beautiful hb, makes all the difference in the world!! i have such a good feeling bout u krippy, u n LO is gonna be just fine n u deserve this more than anything hunny, u almost to 2nd tri woohooo :happydance:

jewelz im so looking forward to ur testing time, i need some positive excitement hee hee :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> im so sorry ladies, i know this is out of my character but with everything i am going through i hate to see this thread disrespected in anyway :hugs:

It's cool, we all love you! :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

So I fell asleep before I locked the door, he was drunk and on drugs. He had taken his shoes off in my house and was hanging out on the couch and at the tables!! I called 911, police came and arrested him for criminal trespassing. I was terrified. Truly awful


----------



## Crownjewelz

I could not even imagine waking up to some strange man in my living room "just hangin out" I probably would have shot him or something.... That's just how we roll in Texas. Our houses are protected by The Lord All Mighty and a 12 gauge shot gun! LOL


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss- Preach it girl! I felt quite offended when I saw that post about moving our thread too.


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> I could not even imagine waking up to some strange man in my living room "just hangin out" *I probably would have shot him or something.... That's just how we roll in Texas. Our houses are protected by The Lord All Mighty and a 12 gauge shot gun!* LOL

:rofl: jewelz u crazy lol, i fell out when i read this but so true, texans will shoot first ask questions later!!

omg eeyoregirl, that is just crazy, i couldnt imagine wut i would have done but i know i would have been scared n shocked, whew thank the Lord hubby was there!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> I could not even imagine waking up to some strange man in my living room "just hangin out" I probably would have shot him or something.... That's just how we roll in Texas. Our houses are protected by The Lord All Mighty and a 12 gauge shot gun! LOL

LOL I didn't want to say it but my first thought was "that asshole is damn lucky he wasn't in my house!" We have a shotgun and both me and husband know how to use it ;)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

I need to get one!!


----------



## sunkiss

makes mental note to hide behind MrsMcD123 & jewelz in the event of emergency :haha:


----------



## shantehend

almost to 3rd trimester
 



Attached Files:







100_0742.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









100_0743.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shantehend

2 more
 



Attached Files:







white tee (600x450).jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1









white tee2 (600x450).jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunkiss

awww shante, ur bump is so beautiful, ppl still looking for my bump ha ha, i am like where is my baby, but she in there somewhere :D!!


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Sunkiss! I figure I will be huge by the time she is born. Well it is June and we have only 3 more months to go until our LOs are here. September is right around the corner. :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

You look great Shante, not too big at all...just right! :flower:

Double digits for you and Sunkiss tomorrow!! :yipee:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Such a lovely bump Shante!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

I echo what Jewelz and Sunkiss have said, this thread shouldnt be moved. When i was TTC i was always searching for sucess stories and support during my journey.... that is what we all have here, there is alot of love in this thread and I have spent my whole journey with you ladies and any newcomers in between.

Eeyore Girl OMG how scary, I would have been a wreck after that....lol at Jewelz.

25 weeks now cant beleive it, almost in 3rd Tri. Need to update you all with a bump pic.

I know most of you arent in the uk but a Happy Jubilee Weekend  xxxxx


----------



## c1403

Sunkiss so glad all is going well. Hope you are ok being stuck on bedrest...would drive me crazy but at the same time its whats best for lil Fayth.

Every day/week is a milestone...so glad shes growing strong and a real fighter.


----------



## c1403

Ohhhh and we have a name for our lil princess. She will most likely be called Matilda Margaret.....we are still looking at names but this sticks out and she 'feels' like a Matilda.

x


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Seaweed and Jewelz!!


----------



## shantehend

c1403, I like that name. Still don't know what my daughter's name will be. For now I call her Zion.


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 i luv that name matilda, was my great granny name :D!! btw, wut is Jubilee Weekend?

shante i luv the name zion also, in my last pregnancy if i was having a boy thats wut his name was gonna be :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah, the name Zion reminds me of that Lauryn Hill song...been listening to it a lot lately and it always makes me cry!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I absolutely love the name Matilda!! Super cute! 

Zion is a powerful name. I love it too.


----------



## sunkiss

ladies do u still find urself getting emotional, i cry over the slightest thing n 5 mins later i am fine lol, i been more emotional in 2nd tri than 1st which is opposite for me with last pregnancy, i was a mess in 1st tri :haha:!! do u ladies see ur bellies move now? i can see more than kicks now, i seen her move across my belly :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> ladies do u still find urself getting emotional, i cry over the slightest thing n 5 mins later i am fine lol, i been more emotional in 2nd tri than 1st which is opposite for me with last pregnancy, i was a mess in 1st tri :haha:!! do u ladies see ur bellies move now? i can see more than kicks now, i seen her move across my belly :D!!

I haven't really gotten the whole super emotional thing. BUT I have been getting anxiety pretty much every day now. It's not all day but it's like every day something little happens to make this feel real and it completely freaks me out. It's so weird, I feel him move ALL THE TIME now, I know he's in there doing the moving, but it still doesn't quite feel real most of the time. I've been waiting for this my whole life and it's finally here and it's overwhelming!

I do see him kick but I can't see him moving around. Honestly the only way I can even tell he's moving is when I'm assuming he's pushing on an artery or something because I get this weird light feeling in my chest for just a minute. I'm thinking it's him rolling over and pushing on an artery but I really don't know. 

So me and hubby went to see What to Expect When You're Expecting today. It was really good :) Though I do want to warn if any of you ladies have interest in seeing it, if you've had a loss, there is a scene that will rip your heart out. I wish I'd expected it going into the movie, it took me completely by surprise and took a lot of strength to keep from bawling my eyes out.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Hello ladies!
Its been sooo long. I have spent the past half hour catching up on everyones progress and its so nice to see that everyone is still hanging in there and babies are busy brewing in lots of mommy's tummy's :) Put a lot of big smiles on my face.
My hubby and I have not had any luck so far- my levels took a very long time to come down after my D&C so we haven't had too many chances to TTC. 

This is the first cycle that i'm even considering the possibility that I should POAS.
Funny enough, Jewelz and I are in the same boat- from my calculations i'm 3-4 DPO as well!! 
Not going to get too ahead of myself as i did back in December but I just wanted to say how happy I am for everyone else and its so nice to see all your baby bellies and beautiful names>

Just wanted to ask a quick question that I KNOW you ladies will be able to help me with.

I had a pos OPK the day my husband went back to work- we BDed that morning-5am and then got my pos OPK at about 10am. 
we also BDed almost everyday leading up to that.
Is there any way that his swimmers could have hung around long enough for OV. I'm almost positive I OVed within 12 hours after.
Anyone have any insight they could share?!

thank you ladies :) :)


----------



## seaweed eater

BREE!!!! So good to hear from you! :hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear your levels took so long to come down, but glad they are down now and it sounds like you're doing well!

I think you absolutely have a chance this month. I have read that sperm from 1-2 days before ovulation is actually more likely to get you pregnant than sperm from ov day.

Sunkiss, I def have felt more emotional second tri than first. The past week or two it hasn't been as bad, but it hits me every so often...and I definitely get more upset about things and find it harder to let go, in a way that just feels like hormones. First tri I felt physically horrible but I distinctly remember NOT feeling more emotional, even though I was expecting to.

I'm actually watching my belly move as I type this :cloud9: it's so amazing how much stronger he is getting. I love it. Except for moments like yesterday night, when he was somehow jabbing me really hard on both sides of my stomach at the same time and it felt like weird electric shocks while I was trying to sleep :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

OMG bree!!!! its sooo good to hear from u n see u in the thread, i've thought of u often n wondered how u were doing, okay here goes my emotional hormones again *tear* lol, i really missed u, so glad to know u r trying again n at the same time as jewelz, this is so exciting, just what i need on this bedrest whew lol!! cant wait til u ladies poas :happydance:!! i think u have a very good chance of conceiving this cycle, i believe i conceived with swimmers hanging out b4 my O date with this pregnancy also, those swimmers can hang out several days b4 waiting on the egg n u are right on target, omg i cant wait til testing date, gonna pray for the rainbow bfp for u n jewelz :dust:!!

thanks for the heads up on the movie MrsMcD123, i cant really get out to see it but i have my ways hee hee, but def will skip that one for now because i am too emotional ugh hormones lol!!


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> BREE!!!! So good to hear from you! :hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear your levels took so long to come down, but glad they are down now and it sounds like you're doing well!
> 
> I think you absolutely have a chance this month. I have read that sperm from 1-2 days before ovulation is actually more likely to get you pregnant than sperm from ov day.
> 
> Sunkiss, I def have felt more emotional second tri than first. The past week or two it hasn't been as bad, but it hits me every so often...and I definitely get more upset about things and find it harder to let go, in a way that just feels like hormones. First tri I felt physically horrible but I distinctly remember NOT feeling more emotional, even though I was expecting to.
> 
> I'm actually watching my belly move as I type this :cloud9: it's so amazing how much stronger he is getting. I love it. *Except for moments like yesterday night, when he was somehow jabbing me really hard on both sides of my stomach at the same time and it felt like weird electric shocks while I was trying to sleep* :haha:

lol yea that happens to me too, she is beginning to wake me with jabs now :haha:!!


----------



## c1403

Bree nice to see you back....wouldnt it be great if you and Jewlez both got BFPs....wishing you lots of luck and :dust:

So been a pretty boring weekend for me, I have my dad and OH plastering the babys room, we brought some paint too....its bright green and yellow. OH wants to make it a really nice and colourful room, cant wait to start painting it and getting all the bits and pieces.

So thought its time to update with a bump pic...here I am at 25 weeks and 3 days. She kicks non stop, i dont think she ever sleeps lol
 



Attached Files:







25 Weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunkiss

awww c1403, ur bump has grown so nicely, i have to say u ladies have me beat lol, i am more round than anything...i have to remember to have my mom bring me an outfit so i can take some pics too :D!!


----------



## Krippy

Bumps pics look beautiful Ladies! I will post another one soon! Maybe my 13 weeker! :)

GL to Bree and Jewelz! So excited that you both are on the thread and how fate as put you both in the same spot for your cycle! FXd for both of you!

I used to love when I could see RJ move in my belly. It was the most amazing feeling! I can't wait until this bubs starts dancing! Hope you all had a great weekend! :)


----------



## shantehend

Nice to hear from you Bree!! And little swimmers definitely live a couple of days. Up to 5 days in the right environment. And it is better for the swimmers to be there before you ovulate than to try and BD after you get a positive OPK. It is a long journey to the egg, which only lives up to 24 hours. So, I think you guys should be ok. Those swimmers should've been in place and ready once the egg was released. Best of luck to you and Jewelz!

C1403, lovely bump!

Sunkiss, I am definitely more emotional now than 1st trimester. But I also have a lot going on that plays into that. And just imagine when we are 35 and 36 weeks and there is little room left in our wombs. We will really get poked and prodded. Babies are amazingly strong.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Bree!!! OMG hello my friend! So glad to hear from u and to know we are on the same journey again. It's comforting to know I'm not alone on my TTC journey. Fingers crossed for you and hope we both get a BFP this month so we can be on the same track with one another. 

Ladies, isn't it funny how I just told that hater girl that this thread is full of old and new followers and then shows up Bree. Our long lost preggo friend! I love it when we can be right!!! Lol


----------



## sunkiss

so true shante!! n i ditto ur sentiments jewelz!! man it would really be something if u both got ur bfp on the same cycle again, its gotta be fate!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hope everyone has been having a good weekend. :hugs: I had a bit of a scary day today since I woke up seeing a flashing spot in one eye...ended up having an eye exam in the afternoon and they found a small amount of bleeding on my retina. It seems not to be pregnancy related and probably is random. It's not clear what it means but hopefully nothing at all...mostly I'm relieved that it doesn't seem to be related to pre-eclampsia (at least not directly) since obviously that's the first place my mind went. This pregnancy thing can be a little scary!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

:dust::dust:

Yay Bree and Crown!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow Seaweed that is crazy. I hope they find out more about it and it's goes away. Did you scratch your eye on accident or something? That is so random how that happen... Are you on any kind of blood thinners at all?


----------



## sunkiss

pre-eclampsia would have been my first thought also seaweed, yes indeed pregnancy can be so scary, waking with an issue n not knowing how its gonna affect ur baby, im so sorry u had a scare hun :hugs:!! i hope it resolves with no more issue n thank God its nothing to affect baby!! how is ur vision, r u having any pain?


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Jewelz...I can't imagine how it happened. I noticed it right away when I woke up in the morning, so all I can think of is that maybe I hit my face by mistake while I was asleep? I'm taking a beta blocker for BP but no blood thinners. I'm hoping it isn't a sign of GD since according to Dr. Google diabetes can affect small blood vessels. My glucose challenge test is next week so I guess I'll know more about that then.

Happy Monday to everyone :hugs: and 15 weeks to Eeyoregirl, and 26 weeks (!) to Shante and Sunkiss!


----------



## sunkiss

so i asked the docs today when does 3rd tri start n they said 26 weeks!! i never heard of it starting that early, i thought it was 27 or 28. well i am gonna go with 27 since that seems to be about avg with most sites i see, 26 just seems too early. so yay next week is 3rd tri ladies next huge goal n then for me 28 weeks major goal n officially 7mths preggo woohoo lol :D!! nice things to aim for in short period of time!!


----------



## Krippy

Hope you feel better soon Seaweed and that it isn't anything serious! Yes pregnancy is so stressful and then whole other kind of stress when you little one gets here!

Yeahhhh Sun! Glad your third tri is inching closer! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Sunkiss :hugs: we posted at the same time! Thanks for your concern, I'm not having any pain, just a very small green spot in my vision...of course part of me still wonders whether it could be related to pre-e but the doctor said she couldn't see any swelling, and I guess that's what would happen first. Who knows...just glad I went in to get seen for it and that it will be monitored.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man Sunkiss that went by so fast. For me anyways... O can't believe you are around the corner from your 3rd tri!! Congrats on a huge mile stone.


----------



## sunkiss

yes swelling is a big sign also, so good u dont have that going, how is ur pressure, is that being monitored? im happy they dont think its related to pre e though n ur like me still wondering n ur right to do that because we have to be our own advocates for our healthcare but try not to worry too much hun, plus being a scientist u have too much advantage with knowledge lol, i pray it resolves!!


----------



## sunkiss

i soo cant believe it either jewelz, thanks hun!! i have to say the 2nd tri went by faster than the 1st, i pray the 3rd is even faster :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

oh ladies my mom brought me an outfit so i will be taking a pic this week to update on bump, its a shame not much progression though :haha:!! funny thing is i noticed the line nigra on the bottom n top looks like some small dots forming where the line will be, also i noticed a few stretch marks on the side where i always feel her kicks, not bad though n light whew lol!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Man! This thread has been buzzing the past couple of days :)

WELCOME BACK BREE!!! :hi::hugs: Can't wait for you and Jewelz to get your :bfp:! 

seaweed- Yikes!! That's definitely freaky! Thank goodness dr. said it's not pre-e!

sunkiss- Lookin forward to seeing your bump :winkwink: I don't have linea nigra so far, but man the bottom of my stomach is filling with stretch marks :growlmad: It's crazy I've only gained 7 lbs so far but I feel like I've gained 50 and with all the stretch marks I've already got, you'd think I did!


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, im joining you but mostly lurking at the moment

hi crownjewelz :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

:hi: Hello Horseypants, welcome to our thread. :hi:


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 i heard the bio oil is really great with stretch marks, n its cheap so OH is gonna bring me some tomorrow, i already had some stretch marks on the bottom from being a big girl b4 weight loss but still those weren't too bad, i wanna wear a bikini next summer dammit :haha:!! yes bree n jewelz is bringing some new excitement back to the thread :happydance:!! did u start getting ur gifts from the ellen show yet, cant wait to see some pics of those kewl gifts :D!!

welcome to the thread horseypants :D!! will u be testing around the same time as jewelz? 

see how wrong the hater girl was n how right we were huh jewelz :haha:!! u n bree are bringing us back to 2ww testing, this is just where we belong :hugs:!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

And so excited to do it too sunkiss!!


----------



## shantehend

Sorry to hear of your scare, Seaweed. Hoping everything turns out well and no more issues for you. I know how scary it can be. :hugs:

Can't wait to see the little bump, Sunkiss. 

Welcome, horseypants!! :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome, horseypants! :flower: Looking forward to hearing more about you!


----------



## shantehend

You ladies are lucky. When I had my first child I got so many stretch marks (still have them, lol). But the worst part is that the ones on the bottom of my back are darker than my skin, kinda reddish, so they really stand out. The ones on my tummy and arms are white, so they stand out as well. They run in my family though, so I figured I would get them. I guess I've earned my tiger stripes. I just didn't know I would get hundreds of them. :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Hi Horseypants! Welcome! :)

I have the worst stretch marks too ladies! It really sucked bc I didn't have them until the last week of my pregnancy with RJ...I thought I was going to lucky and avoid them. Boy was I wrong!!! I had them everywhere...My legs, belly, back...sigh! :)


----------



## c1403

Welcome Horseypants.

Well I can report no stretchmarks as yet (apart from the few I had before on my thighs) I've been using bio oil every other day since 14 weeks.

Also no linea nigra but im very pale so not sure it will show on my skin, my belly button is starting to pop though (its not popped out but pushing upwards)

xxx


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> Hi Horseypants! Welcome! :)
> 
> I have the worst stretch marks too ladies! It really sucked bc I didn't have them until the last week of my pregnancy with RJ...I thought I was going to lucky and avoid them. Boy was I wrong!!! I had them everywhere...My legs, belly, back...sigh! :)

Wow Krippy!! You got them in the last week. Well I had gotten mine around 16 weeks with my first child. I had gained so much weight from eating everything in sight. Before I had gotten pregnant though I was 128 lbs (right out of high school) and 5' 10" tall. So I was tall and skinny. When that weight came on my skin had to stretch so much. At the end of the pregnancy I was over 160 lbs. I was considered underweight by my doctor in the beginning though.

I hope you ladies that don't have stretch marks won't get them. I have gotten used to mine over the years and after more pregnancies. And I know my husband loves my body and doesn't care. He can look at them and not feel grossed out. The ones on my stomach seriously look like tiger stripes. But it's ok. I have 6 wonderful babies to show for it. And even when I was skinny I never felt comfortable wearing a bathing suit, so I know I wouldn't wear one now.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies I couldn't resist the urge to poas this morning. Of course it was BFN. I'm still way to early but man I felt better after I did it. LOL I know.... Crazy!!
So here is my first poas pic....enjoy!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am kinda worried about this month.II always have a crazy fear that we didn't BD enough and we won't have a chance. i have to remember it only takes once. LOL I'm so funny! I always have that fear and then POOF, Im pregnant. Just like last time I thought the same thing and I ended up pregnant and very surprised about it. it's just my mind being skeptical and worried as usual. I guess we will see huh.... If not this month, then next month for sure. If I get pregnant next month instead of this month I will be having a baby for my birthday in March.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

The month I was sure I wasn't pregnant....is the month I was pregnant. Good luck Crown and Bree!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Oh Jewels we are 2 peas in a pod! I totally POAS yesterday and today. I ordered some online tests- 10 of them. SOooo my idea was that I could start when they arrived in the mail and do it once a day until they were gone or I was sure about the pos or neg.
Of course both days mine were neg!! Its kinda funny how we know the answer but do it anyways :)
My DH really wanted me to just wait until I had missed my period but I just confessed to him that I truly didnt think I was capable of doing that. He doesnt quite get it, but unless you are a woman trying to concieve a baby... you wont get it!
Even my best friend was here for a couple days- she is a single career woman and she could not wrap her mind around the fact that I couldnt wait.
So I will do it for "myself" and no one else. And thats what counts.... My husband is in no way UNsupportive of it but he isnt like oh oh oh what did it say. He will be come period due date but right now I'm just keeping it to myself well and you guys hee hee :)
THANX LADIES for being there and listening and being supportive of all the crazy things we think, do or say on here. Its a special group with such big hearts :)
And as for the person who was concerned about it no longer being in the proper category------- well guess what..... it is now CHICKIE POO! 2WW is going on right as we speak for Jewelz and I!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Jewelz- What day is you AF due to arrive???? What point did you get positives??
I think mine is due around the 11-12th, somewhere in there.

Im trying not to be a symptom spotter as much as I can but I swear my bbs are starting to get a little tender.... which ONLY happens when i'm pregnant!! 
I'm 7DPO and have always gotten POS results very early... like 8DPO with every single one of my pregnancies. EEEEEEkkkkkk.... I will try not to get dissapointed tomorrow when I POAS.


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait to analyze some POAS's tomorrow Ladies! :)


----------



## sunkiss

oh yes the :test: has begun :happydance:!!! come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't wait to see those lines ladies! :happydance: I say if testing early makes you happy, do it! It's a relatively inexpensive way to have fun if you use ICs :haha: just as long as you know it doesn't mean you're out if you get an early BFN!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning my favorite ladies!! Bree I'm also 7 DPO right now and I'm due for :witch: on the 13th. I can't help my poas addiction either. My husband could careless how many time I poas. He only wants to see the one that says we are pregnant. My bff thinks I'm nuts too and making myself go nuts in the process by not waiting till I miss my cycle. I say "FORGET THAT"! I simply can't wait. I have to know... It's the inner control freak in me. 
Bree I love that we are on the exact same dpo. Our LO would be due right on the same day probably. So cool!! 
I can't wait for the day all of you ladies give birth and we can all share photos and stories about our babies. Melts my heart to think about it. Awwwwwww..... 

Ok so I poas FRER last night and of course BFN. I have two more FRER's and 3 Clear Blue Digi's with conception indicators and a drawer full of Wondofo test strips. Let the addiction begin!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Can't wait to see some lines!! And I think all of us here understand the absolute *NEED* to test early and often!! Amazon is the best place to get IC's in bulk for super cheap! I'd go through 3 a day sometimes at my worst! Are either of you ladies temping?


----------



## Crownjewelz

No I'm not temping just because I have never had a problem with ovulation before. I can always feel it.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I have thought about renaming our thread. I want to call it "Full Cirlce" 

Just because we have gone from TCC to TWW to BFP to loss to TCC then TWW again. 

Just thought it was appropriate.

Opinions?


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies I have thought about renaming our thread. I want to call it "Full Cirlce"
> 
> Just because we have gone from TCC to TWW to BFP to loss to TCC then TWW again.
> 
> Just thought it was appropriate.
> 
> Opinions?

Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I am in my tww and just wondering if any of you who've had positives previously could feel something different going on at all, if so when and what? I like the full circle title btw. Thanks and hoping for BFP's for us all.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies the title has been changed! Woo-Hoo :yipee:


----------



## StefanieC

Hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but i just wanted to say you are all an inspiration to me. I'm so happy to see pregnancies going well and i am very sorry to those who have had such a tough time. You are all amazing. I've only been able to skim through a lot of your thread as it is very long lol. i did see someone telling you to move the thread and i loved your replies to that, if she doesn't like it she should mind her own business! i'll go away again now lol xxxxx


----------



## shantehend

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I am in my tww and just wondering if any of you who've had positives previously could feel something different going on at all, if so when and what? I like the full circle title btw. Thanks and hoping for BFP's for us all.

Good afternoon/evening. I have had 9 pregnancies total. My first few pregnancies, I knew right away I was pregnant. I just had this feeling my AF would start any minute, even a week before it was due. That only happens when I'm pregnant. My last few pregnancies, I didn't feel anything different but I just had a feeling I could be. Kind of like intuition. My breasts were sore, but that is an every month occurrence. It usually went away when AF came. When I was pregnant, it was more pronounced. Sorry, hope this helps. My mind is all over the place right now. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## shantehend

StefanieC said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but i just wanted to say you are all an inspiration to me. I'm so happy to see pregnancies going well and i am very sorry to those who have had such a tough time. You are all amazing. I've only been able to skim through a lot of your thread as it is very long lol. i did see someone telling you to move the thread and i loved your replies to that, if she doesn't like it she should mind her own business! i'll go away again now lol xxxxx

Much luck and :dust: to you. Hoping to hear of your :bfp:


----------



## 2have4kids

shantehend said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am in my tww and just wondering if any of you who've had positives previously could feel something different going on at all, if so when and what? I like the full circle title btw. Thanks and hoping for BFP's for us all.
> 
> Good afternoon/evening. I have had 9 pregnancies total. My first few pregnancies, I knew right away I was pregnant. I just had this feeling my AF would start any minute, even a week before it was due. That only happens when I'm pregnant. My last few pregnancies, I didn't feel anything different but I just had a feeling I could be. Kind of like intuition. My breasts were sore, but that is an every month occurrence. It usually went away when AF came. When I was pregnant, it was more pronounced. Sorry, hope this helps. My mind is all over the place right now.
> 
> Good luck to you!!Click to expand...

Of course it helps & thank you for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I am in my tww and just wondering if any of you who've had positives previously could feel something different going on at all, if so when and what? I like the full circle title btw. Thanks and hoping for BFP's for us all.

I like the new title too, Jewelz :thumbup:

2have, I feel like I experienced a lot of symptoms during my TWW but it's hard for me to tell which of them were real, which were in my head, and which were due to traveling (my entire TWW was during vacation). But the ones I'm fairly sure were pregnancy-related were heartburn at 8 DPO and sore boobs at 9 (I don't usually get sore boobs around AF time). Best of luck :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

shantehend said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but i just wanted to say you are all an inspiration to me. I'm so happy to see pregnancies going well and i am very sorry to those who have had such a tough time. You are all amazing. I've only been able to skim through a lot of your thread as it is very long lol. i did see someone telling you to move the thread and i loved your replies to that, if she doesn't like it she should mind her own business! i'll go away again now lol xxxxx
> 
> Much luck and :dust: to you. Hoping to hear of your :bfp:Click to expand...

Thanks that really kind :). Good luck to you too xx


----------



## seaweed eater

I also wanted to share a bump pic! Some of you can see them on FB too (although my husband says they're not showing up in his feed for some reason) but for those who cannot, I present my double-digits bump.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25w6_crop.jpg


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thank you StephanieC! You don't have to go away if you don't want to, we welcome new poeple all of the time. This thread is not just for us but for everyone who wants to join and be a blessing to us all.


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG Seaweed you look so darn cute! I love love love that bump!


----------



## StefanieC

Oh wow seaweed that is a beautiful bump! you look fantastic. i have this fear that when i'm pregnant (not if!!) i will just look fat lol.


----------



## seaweed eater

:blush: Thank you Stefanie! TBH I have been just looking fat for a few months now...it's nice to be on the way out of that phase :haha:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> I also wanted to share a bump pic! Some of you can see them on FB too (although my husband says they're not showing up in his feed for some reason) but for those who cannot, I present my double-digits bump.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/25w6_crop.jpg

Eeee!! That is so adorable!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I am in my tww and just wondering if any of you who've had positives previously could feel something different going on at all, if so when and what? I like the full circle title btw. Thanks and hoping for BFP's for us all.

Welcome! :wave: The only thing that was different for me was at 5 dpo I had a little bit of spotting, only last a couple hours but that had NEVER happened before so I was really excited about it :) Other than that, I didn't get any symptoms at all until almost a week after I got my BFP and even that was only mildly sore boobies.

Good luck!


----------



## sunkiss

welcome ladies to the thread, its so nice to have some new excitement here n u are all most certainly welcomed :happydance:!! 

StefanieC thank u so much for what u said, just goes to show wut i was saying in my response was the truth :D!! please hang out with us n much :dust: to u on ur journey!!

jewelz i absolutely luv the new name for the thread :D!! totally makes sense as we have all evolved into full circles along the way!! plus it gives new comers a chance to come on in w/o feeling like they are intruding, so happy u came back n started testing again!!

2have4kids to be honest my symptoms were so minimal i cannot even remember them during my 2ww :haha:!! i usually start symptoms after i get my bfp, but what was different was a few days after O i felt slight cramping like i knew that egg was traveling n i felt soreness in my abs like i was working out but wasnt, was weird but just like ovulation i could feel my egg moving in my tube, best wishes n :dust: to u hun!!

omg seaweed u are so freakin cute :D!! so beautiful to see how much u ladies have grown along the way, i will be taking my pic tomorrow :happydance:!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Seaweed you look beautiful!!


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss, yes i absolutely agreed with what you said :).
Just thought i'd tell you a little about me. I'm 25 and my DH is 26. We have been married for 15 months and only TTC for just under 3 months now but I am in a bit of limbo at the moment. I am on CD49, 22dpo, 9 days late for AF but with BFNs and what i think was an evap yesterday (this morning was BFN). I had blood taken yesterday to test for hcg and various hormones etc and i have to call them on Monday for the results. While i was there they also found i had a UTI so am now on antibiotics which disappoints me as i was hoping the frequent peeing (sorry tmi) was a pregnancy symptom :(.
But on the brightside i'm glad i found this thread because it gives me hope :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow StephanieC, I hope your blood results come back with a BFP and we can celebrate with you!!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, you look awesome!! Very nice bump. And you carry it well. I don't see any bit of fat on you. LOL.

Jewelz, I as well love the new name.


----------



## StefanieC

me too! i'm so nervous about it though in case they find something wrong. i am a worrier so this wait is awful.


----------



## shantehend

I had my 26 weeks appt a few days ago. I am at a new clinic and I love the doctor I have now. He has a private practice, so it's just him and a few physician's assistant. Either way I never had to wait long (I used him with my last pregnancy). He said everything looked ok. My weight is good. I am 2 lbs less than my pre-pregnancy weight. :happydance: I'm happy about that because the way I had been eating I thought I was close to 200lbs already. I was pleasantly surprised. Blood pressure is normal at 102/68. Baby's heart rate is good. I had my glucose tolerance test done. Before the test the doctor said I already had sugar and slight protein in my urine. He said it could come from me eating lots of starches and sugars. I didn't tell him this, but I was eating fries from McDonald's and Burger King everyday. Just a small one, but I know that's not healthy. They just taste so good.:haha: Well, I cut that out because my health comes first. It could also mean I am developing gestational diabetes, which I am praying is not the case.:nope: If my 1 hr results come back above normal, he will send me for the 3 hr test. If that's bad as well, we have to talk a dietary plan and/or medication. So my fingers are crossed that it was just the fries I had been eating. 
Other than the sugar thing, everything is going well. My princess is growing and I have to schedule the follow up ultrasound for 2 weeks when I enter the 3rd trimester. Hopefully her kidneys will be normal size and everything ok. Have a nice day ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Here is my first FRER to post. I'm sad it's BFN :cry: but I know it's still too early. 
I'm not giving up yet. I have had mild cramping low in my pelvis for a few days now. Fingers still crossed for my BFP. Hopefully this weekend. I have never gotten a BFP until the day before my cycle or the day of. So I still have hope. Lots of it!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Enjoy ladies...
More to come....


----------



## Krippy

Wow you Ladies have been busy! I always miss so much! Welcome to the newcomers! All are welcome in our crazy thread. Lots of caring, strong women here to help you on your journey wherever it takes you!

Seaweed...You look stunning! Can't wait for my hard preggo bump...My bump is there but it is jiggly!

Congrats on the good appt Shante! Hope the diabetes test is negative for you!

Keep the tests coming Jewelz! Love your positive attitude!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies, 
you know when you have that intuition and you just know???... well Im going to feel really foolish later on if Im wrong, but I swear I am just waiting on the test to say pregnant in a few days. My tummy is gerguling like crazy just like it did both times I was preggo. My back is still killing and Im so thirsty. Lots of wacked out dreams and I'm peeing like crazy. Mild cramping is every now and again still. 

Mark my words, BFP in T-minus 6 days. If not, then my body is surely playin tricks on me. lets hope its not so and I am preggy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz I bet you are totally right :yipee: I remember feeling exactly the same way in December. Can't wait to celebrate your BFP with you.

Stefanie, thanks for saying more about yourself...wow, I hope you get some good news from the blood tests! Please keep us posted :hugs:

Shante, so glad the checkup went well!! :happydance: Let us know about the 1-hr glucose test. When do you find out? I have to take mine in a week and I'm nervous about it! Remind me, have you had GD in any previous pregnancies?

Happy 26 weeks to some of us :yipee: and hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, never had GD and honestly don't know anything about it. I have to do some research, but I'm pretty sure everything is fine. It was most likely my diet. I am starting my every 2 week prenatal visits, so I will know the results on June 19th. My follow up ultrasound is June 20th. So that will be an exciting week for me.


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, for me, a few days after O day I had a feeling I was preggers. But when it came time for me to test, I didn't expect it because I only had AF symptoms. And I had a m/c 2 months before my BFP on New Year's Eve. But my initial intuition was right. Hoping for great things for you. You will have your rainbow in no time!


----------



## Krippy

Hoping and wishing for you Jewelz! I just felt preggo too...Hope your intuition is right!

Here are some bump pics for you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







12.6 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









12.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

You look great Krippy! The bump is really coming along! :flower:


----------



## StefanieC

Another beautiful bump! I'm so jealous! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

You will be there soon, Stefanie :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies, I left work early today feeling kinda yucky. I have a bit of a headache right now and I just want to lay down. Had to cook dinner for my family though. I guess they have to eat or something, Pshhhhh....
Krippy your bump is perfect! I wanna rub it, its so beautiful!


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, you look great!!


----------



## shantehend

I caved and bought my princess a few things, but not a lot.
 



Attached Files:







100_0753 (600x450).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









100_0752 (600x450).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy you look adorable!! :)


----------



## sunkiss

StefanieC said:


> sunkiss, yes i absolutely agreed with what you said :).
> Just thought i'd tell you a little about me. I'm 25 and my DH is 26. We have been married for 15 months and only TTC for just under 3 months now but I am in a bit of limbo at the moment. I am on CD49, 22dpo, 9 days late for AF but with BFNs and what i think was an evap yesterday (this morning was BFN). I had blood taken yesterday to test for hcg and various hormones etc and i have to call them on Monday for the results. While i was there they also found i had a UTI so am now on antibiotics which disappoints me as i was hoping the frequent peeing (sorry tmi) was a pregnancy symptom :(.
> But on the brightside i'm glad i found this thread because it gives me hope :)

i took a look at ur chart n see the temps are not to reliable because of the timing is a lil off, but i seen ur explanation for that too, sometimes temping can cause a bit of anxiety, i know that happened for me initially n i would wake at off times but i got in to the groove of things the following mth. its really important to know when n if u are ovulating n ur ov kits are a lil off too so not sure when u have ur O. can u feel it when u O? or maybe u have some symptoms? are ur cycles always long? i believe i had pcos when i younger that went undiagnosed, i would not have normal cycles, missed periods at times n very long cycles. have u been tested, or is this normal for ur cycle...if ur cycles are not regular, they have diff meds that u can take to help u O n have shorter cycles, i wish i would have known this yrs ago!! def dont lose hope hunny, i never thought i would be able to conceive but it happened n it will for u too, u r on the right track with charting, thats wut helped me to learn about my cycle :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Ok ladies,
> you know when you have that intuition and you just know???... well Im going to feel really foolish later on if Im wrong, but I swear I am just waiting on the test to say pregnant in a few days. My tummy is gerguling like crazy just like it did both times I was preggo. My back is still killing and Im so thirsty. Lots of wacked out dreams and I'm peeing like crazy. Mild cramping is every now and again still.
> 
> Mark my words, BFP in T-minus 6 days. If not, then my body is surely playin tricks on me. lets hope its not so and I am preggy.

oh yes!!! this is sounding just like the last time for u :happydance:!! u know i was staring side ways at ur test n had OH staring too :haha:!! way too early yet but still so fun to test, we just have too know!! come on bfp!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Krippy said:


> Hoping and wishing for you Jewelz! I just felt preggo too...Hope your intuition is right!
> 
> Here are some bump pics for you ladies!

freekin adorable krippy :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

happy 26th week ladies, wooohooo 1 more til 3rd tri :happydance:!!

shante i bet it was the fries, i have to admit i been eating them too :haha: but cut down so happy they didnt alter my test cause i would have died to drink that damm drink again lol, it wasnt too bad tasting but gave me such a headache ugh!! love the baby clothes so precious, i am so tempted too n now u gonna start me up hee hee!!

okay so i couldnt see the bump in the past 3 weeks cause i been in hospital gowns but today i finally got dressed n was like oh there it goes :haha:!! yay i can see major progression since last one :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







475146_10150865875515785_648622927_o.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Krippy

Absolutely gorgeous Sun!


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, you look awesome too!!! You ladies look so cute with your bumps. I'm excited for you all.


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking awesome Sunkiss!! So cute! And I love that color on you :)


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss said:


> i took a look at ur chart n see the temps are not to reliable because of the timing is a lil off, but i seen ur explanation for that too, sometimes temping can cause a bit of anxiety, i know that happened for me initially n i would wake at off times but i got in to the groove of things the following mth. its really important to know when n if u are ovulating n ur ov kits are a lil off too so not sure when u have ur O. can u feel it when u O? or maybe u have some symptoms? are ur cycles always long? i believe i had pcos when i younger that went undiagnosed, i would not have normal cycles, missed periods at times n very long cycles. have u been tested, or is this normal for ur cycle...if ur cycles are not regular, they have diff meds that u can take to help u O n have shorter cycles, i wish i would have known this yrs ago!! def dont lose hope hunny, i never thought i would be able to conceive but it happened n it will for u too, u r on the right track with charting, thats wut helped me to learn about my cycle :hugs:

Yeah i've been thinking maybe I actually O'd on CD34, 36 or 38 but because I stopped doing OPKs because i got the FF crosshairs, i'm not sure. If it was any of those then I am still late for AF as i think my LP is 12 days. I did have some pains around the day FF thinks I O'd and I had them last cycle around O time too. I have been sleeping much better in the last couple of weeks or so, so those temps should all be correct.
When i had blood taken for a hcg test on wednesday they also took it for several other hormone tests so if there is anything like that wrong then it should be found. Also if i have pcos or something then it would be a fairly new thing as i had a u/s scan for something a year or 2 ago and they didn't find anything wrong. The wait for my results on Monday is going so slowly though!

Also your bump looks fantastic! :)


----------



## sunkiss

thanks hun :D!! oh yes that is good they r testing for hormones, always good to check it all out to be on the safe side, u can discuss it with ur doc also to see if any symptom would be related. r ur cycles regular? they seem a little long.. my lp is 12 days also..i tell u b4 ttc i had no idea about this cycle stuff, learned so much over the past year lol!!


----------



## sunkiss

ladies my nipples are killing me lol n they r sooo dark :blush:!! boobs dont hurt anymore but nipples feels like somebody trying to rip em off, i sure hope this goes away when its time for breastfeeding cause i know that makes em sore too!! i told the nurse to gimme something for my nipples n they laugh at me lol, my body is being taken over :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

they are usually regular-ish. between 36 and 40 days usually. So being on CD50 is definitely out of the ordinary for me :shrug:.
I'm just going to keep testing and see what my results on monday say x


----------



## sunkiss

ok so u r just out of the norm for this cycle, this sometimes happens to alot of women like once or twice a yr...i was concerned with the long or irregular cycles cause that is one of the symptoms of pcos but it doesnt sound that way for u, i tell u sometimes with the stress of ttc can cause us to delay our cycles too, i have heard of women having a positive blood hcg result but negative hpt results, that would be such great news why af is late :D!!

oh n btw, uti is a common thing among pregnant women too, i had one with my 1st right b4 i got my bfp :D


----------



## EeyoreGirl

OMG Krippy and Sun your bumps are so cute!! You look great!!

:dust: for Crown, Bree and Stef!! GL ladies. Can't wait to see some more tests!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Sunkiss- you brought tears to my eyes! You look absolutely fabulous for your circumstances....
the hospital surroundings apparently arent taking a toll on your appearance! GORGEOUS!
All of you look so darn cute- so envious!!! 

Another neg HPT today- and woke up with AF life cramps. AF isnt due until monday so it would be a little early if she showed up?! Oh well- a little bummed out but i guess i cant count myself out until the she flies on her broom.

have a nice day ladies :)


----------



## sunkiss

awww thank u so much bree, so happy u back, really really missed u much!! u got that right its still early so u not out yet, man i am biting my nails waiting on bfp from u ladies!! come on bfp!!!


----------



## c1403

Morning ladies...how are we all.

Welcome to all the new ladies, and I cannot wait to start seeing some BFPs again on this thread.

Just to go back to my TWW I honestly cant remember if i had many symptoms, I may have thought I did but cannot say if they were in my head or not. The cycle i got my BFP was after my chemical so although we BD'd quite a bit I was never expecting to get a BFP. I only tested on NYE because I wanted to know if i could drink or not.
My advise, although i know how hard it is.... is to not test until you are over 15dpo as it just makes your mind go crazy (I didnt chart I just guessed my ovulation and bd'd every other day when we could).
The TWW and TTC is such a frustraiting time and I remember feeling like i'd never get there, now I only have 3 months to go until my princess arrives...dont give up, take it easy and try not to dwell on it too much (easy for me to say but honestly it did work for me at the time)..... looking forward to accessing some lines....


Sunkiss, Kirppy, Seaweed loving the cute bumps.

My girly is sooo active lately, keeps me up at night, kicks all day its like she never sleeps. Active on inside/active on the outside?

Oh and we've started telling people its a girl, I told OH mum yesterday, she was a little dissapointed (has 2 grandaughters already) but seemed quite happy about it though. She'll have to wait for one of her other kids (she has 8) to have a boy lol....

I also have nearly got everything for the baby on order, except the pram which im buying in August (once ive saved)

Lots of love ladies

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Goods morning loves!! 
I am a little proplex this morning. All symptoms are now gone. Cramps gone, bloating gone, no cm. I still have the back ache though. So confused as of now. I really hope I'm still in this month. :cry: apparently I'm still emotional though. 
I hate the TWW!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Jewelz we're both in the same crazy boat! TWW is such a up and down rollercoaster with your own mind. I wish I were stronger and could ignore everything until I was "late" for AF. I tested again this am with a frer and BFN. I know that in all my previous pregnancies I would have had a BFP by now. I'm just hoping that maybe just recently implanted and don't have enough hormone to detect?! These darn af like cramps have been around for the past could days and I never get them more the 24 hrs before af arrives. I keep expecting to just get her early..... 
And so the wait will continue! And my POAS addiction will continue. Thought about buying some more LH tests for next round because I'm feeling pretty out for this cycle :( only plus side is camping is not quite the same without drinks by the campfire!!!!
Jewelz have you POAS lately???


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes I did an IC this morning and it was stark white BFN. Made me crazy!! I am now bloated with a gurgley tummy. I felt a bit of nausea this morning too. My back is killing me and all cramping is gone. I don't know what to think anymore.
I'm going to get my hair cut and colored to get my mind off of it all. It's gonna make me mad.I kinda feel like I'm gonna start any second now. Grrrr my body is so whacked out!!! Sorry for the crazy rant ladies. I'm a bit psycho today, if you can't tell.


----------



## shantehend

Last bump pic for me for a while...
 



Attached Files:







100_0758 (440x600).jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Last bump pic for me for a while...

Cute! Love the outfit, I like how the belt accentuates your bump :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking adorable, Shante! :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Cute bump Shante! Love the outfit as well! :)


----------



## BreeLeeC

Very cute bump Shante!!

Well- POAS this am and still a BFN. I'm 11DPO. Have had AF cramps for DAYSSS!! Keep wearing a liner (TMI) thinking that af is going to show up. Literally since thursday the cramping has been hanging around. Thought it might have been implantation cramping but a HPT would have shown positive by now?!

Anyone else have neg HPTS this late in the game and then get a shocking positive after 11DPO???

AF is schedualed to arrive tomorrow- hope she doesnt because hubby is away for my next cycle and may not catch the next one after that either with the way his work schedual is :(
Looking for some inspiration from you ladies- something to keepe me positive today :(

Jewelz-howz it looking for you??


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz n bree u ladies are taking me back to my 2ww, the uncertainty n stress of not knowing if u caught that egg n the excitement of getting the bfp, ugh its so hard to be in 2ww cause u just want to know yet when u do get that bfp u r just amazed n cant believe it so u have to poas everyday even after bfp lol!! i so remember ladies n i am praying this is the cycle but if not then this was just a warm up n u will catch it on the next one :hugs:!! the great thing is u already know u can conceive so it will for sure happen :D!! bree i didnt get my bfp til 12dpo, i hope so much af stays her ugly face out this thread!!! come on bfp!!

shante so adorable, luv the bump n outfit :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well I poas this morning FRER and BFN. All of my symptoms are gone as of today. All of my cramping is gone. I feel 100% normal today. Maybe a tiny bit bloated but I always am around th time AF is about to show her face. Im not due for AF until the 13th so I have a few more days. I am feeling very out right now. But HEY, I said that last time and got my BFP on 14dpo last time. So I am still in it to win it for now. I will be very upset if I dont get my BFP this month as I have no chance at all this next month. My hubby is going to Boston on business the week I ovulate this next month. The whole week! Total Crap! On a good note if that happens I wont be having a March 2013 baby. We have wayyyyy too many March B-Days in the house as it is. Me and my step daughter are two days apart in March. My Bff's hubby and her son are in March too. The pocket book cant handle anymore March B-Days.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you ladies. That was a work outfit. On a normal day, I'm comfortable and just fine in a tee shirt and pants or jeans.

Bree, only with my 4th child did I have a BFN the day before AF was due. After the BFN, I just assumed I wasn't pregnant and waited for AF to come. A week later I had a test done at the doctor, I went to get on the pill and they automatically test. Needless to say it was positive and I couldn't get the pill.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies i give up on the whole testing bit. I am pretty positive I'm out this month. Not even the smallest hint of a line on my tests. I didn't test this morning just because I am going to stop and wait and see what happen withmy cycle. If Im late I will test again. I'm bummed out and sad. Its going to be stressful having to skip a month of not being able to try.


----------



## BreeLeeC

oh jewelz i feel like we are writing the same sad story...... not even a hint of a line for me either.
Very depressing!
My period is due today at the earliest so i'm going to leave my last two tests. 
The only hope I have is that the internet cheapies don't work very well.
With my last pregnancy I was very discouraged after getting sooo many negs with the cheapies so I just thought what the heck I will use my one FRER that I had left and to my surprise there was the faintest line ever on the FRER. Even on the cheapies I still didnt get a positive for a couple more days after then FRER pos.
I hate to get myself excited and go out and buy more. It would be even more hard to take to see FRERs have a neg as well.
SO very emotional this is. So I think i'm going to just wait as well and listen to my body, the witch will come if she wants and then I will know. 
If friday rolls around and still no witch then back to the tests I will go.

Hang in there Jewelz, we are both in the NO trying next cylce so again we might be right on track for July trying together ok!!
It will happen, one day! We both know we CAN concieve... our chances will come :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks Bree, I'm feeling so discouraged right now. I took an FRER yesterday and like I said no trace of a line at all. I still have one CBD and an FRER left over. I have lots of IC tests though. Think I will hang on to them until next time we try. I did this same thing last time and go t a BFP by surprise. One can hope! I feel so normal though. I have no signs of the witch showing her face either though. I haven't had any cramps in a few days, which is kind of unusual for me. I always get cramps a few days before Im about to start. However, ever since my losses I have had no signs of the witch until the moment she arrived. Then I would get HORRIBLE cramps. 
If I don't start Wed, back tothe testing I go too. Watch the stupid witch will be a few days late just to piss me off. Go figure...

We will get there Bree! I just know it.


----------



## StefanieC

i just wanted to let you guys know that apparently all my results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Stephanie I'm so sorry honey. Looks like all three of us will be in the TTC game all over again. At least we can all do it together. I'm upset and sad today too. I feel ya. :hug:


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks so much hun. I'm hoping the doctor on Wednesday will give me provera or something to bring on AF.

:hug: to you too xx


----------



## c1403

BreeLeeC said:


> Very cute bump Shante!!
> 
> Well- POAS this am and still a BFN. I'm 11DPO. Have had AF cramps for DAYSSS!! Keep wearing a liner (TMI) thinking that af is going to show up. Literally since thursday the cramping has been hanging around. Thought it might have been implantation cramping but a HPT would have shown positive by now?!
> 
> Anyone else have neg HPTS this late in the game and then get a shocking positive after 11DPO???
> 
> AF is schedualed to arrive tomorrow- hope she doesnt because hubby is away for my next cycle and may not catch the next one after that either with the way his work schedual is :(
> Looking for some inspiration from you ladies- something to keepe me positive today :(
> 
> Jewelz-howz it looking for you??

Bree i had BFN until 18 dpo (not sure when i ovulated but if its the date i think then my first faint faint line was at 16dpo)


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Well ladies i give up on the whole testing bit. I am pretty positive I'm out this month. Not even the smallest hint of a line on my tests. I didn't test this morning just because I am going to stop and wait and see what happen withmy cycle. If Im late I will test again. I'm bummed out and sad. Its going to be stressful having to skip a month of not being able to try.

When I got my BFP I was the same as you are now, I gave up testing for 4 days and just waited and waited.....I had no symptoms, I got a late BFP at about 18dpo. Hopefully the witch is not around the corner and that BFP will show soon, just a little later than normal.

:dust:

xx


----------



## c1403

BreeLeeC said:


> oh jewelz i feel like we are writing the same sad story...... not even a hint of a line for me either.
> Very depressing!
> My period is due today at the earliest so i'm going to leave my last two tests.
> The only hope I have is that the internet cheapies don't work very well.
> With my last pregnancy I was very discouraged after getting sooo many negs with the cheapies so I just thought what the heck I will use my one FRER that I had left and to my surprise there was the faintest line ever on the FRER. Even on the cheapies I still didnt get a positive for a couple more days after then FRER pos.
> I hate to get myself excited and go out and buy more. It would be even more hard to take to see FRERs have a neg as well.
> SO very emotional this is. So I think i'm going to just wait as well and listen to my body, the witch will come if she wants and then I will know.
> If friday rolls around and still no witch then back to the tests I will go.
> 
> Hang in there Jewelz, we are both in the NO trying next cylce so again we might be right on track for July trying together ok!!
> It will happen, one day! We both know we CAN concieve... our chances will come :)


Sorry for all the multiple posts lol, im playing catch up.

Internet cheapies didnt work for me until i was 5-6 weeks pregnant. THey were always so faint I was getting line eye, same with digis. FRER worked for me and the line then was faint.

Take a few days off testing and have another go Friday.

Really hope that witch stays away ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## sunkiss

:hugs: bree, jewelz n stef :(!! bree n jewelz u are not out yet so its still hope, i'm still looking forward to ur rainbows, even if we have to wait til july for them!! im so happy u both testing together so u have each other to lean on, fate led u both here again the same time, so ironic!!

stef im sorry bout the neg test hun..i did take the provera before when my cycle went missing n that did help to get it going, good thing is u n hubby is just starting out so soon enough u will catch that egg hun :hugs:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Well ladies- its 6pm for me and the witch has NOT arrived.

I caved and tested again this afternoon- I was at the drug store buying some razors and they had a deal on the FRER's. I could not resist :( And I just happened to have a full bladder when I got home.....

Again nothing for me to examine. For a brief second or two I thought I could see something but i'm sure it was just "line" eye taking its toll on me.

Hope you're holding in there Jewelz. 

My af cramps are there in the morning but subside as the day goes on- how very wierd. Not the norm, could just be my mind playing tricks on me! How cruel..
I think i'm at the point that I'm hoping AF just makes her arrival so I can go on with my life and not be soooo consumed! GGRRRRRRR.....

Well theres my update- nice to get my feeling off my chest.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Gosh Bree I feel the same way. It's like we test and test and test to be let down and just takes so much out of us. We can either celebrate or hope for the witch to arrive to move forward. In my case have a glass of wine lol. That is exactly what I did tonight. No hesitation either. I needed it after the day I just had. I tested at work after going to walgreens on my break. I didn't test this morning so it was killing me. I'm done for now. 
The OH made a deal with me for this next month. I start ovulating on the 22nd and he leaves on the 26th. So we will BD until he leave even though I miss my most fertile days. Hopefully his swimmers stick around a few days to catch the egg.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Jewelz, Bree- I know it's too late for this month but if this isn't your month, I'm telling you. Egg white. Real egg white. *link* Took me 9 months to conceive after my last miscarriage (and after the 4 month wait while we figured out what was going on with my thyroid.) First try using the egg white and it worked. Maybe it was a fluke, but I remember finding out about this trick at a former message board I was on after a girl decided to try it out. She got a few other women to try it out and I think 3 out of the 4 that tried it got pregnant on the first time! It was a little weird but totally worth it. Not sure if either of you are desperate enough to try something so crazy but if so, I swear by this method :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Preseed worked for me!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies, the :witch: has shown her face a day early. I'm bummed out. I guess next month will be a crap shoot for us. We will see what happens I suppose. Thanks for all of your support and encouragement. 

Egg whites huh? I really never have an issue with my ovulation and CM. Its always super thick and jelly like when I ovulate. I can always feel it when I do too. So I dont know if Im desperate enough for that quite yet. LOL


----------



## shantehend

Sorry to hear that Jewelz! Are your cycles getting shorter? If my memory serves me correctly AF was a day early last month. Maybe your cycles are changing which may cause you to O earlier than you used to. That would be good for this upcoming month so that you and OH have time to conceive before he goes away. FXed for you, Bree, and Stephanie anyway!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes my cycles are getting shorter, that is correct. I'm so happy I started early. Me and hubby do infact have a chance this month now. It changed my ovulation dates. The day he leaves is my last day to ovulate accourding to my calendar. I'm so excited!! We have a huge chance to catch the egg this month now. I'm a very happy girl right now. Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, I'm excited for you!! Even if you don't BD everyday, every other day is good enough. That way the good sperm supply won't be depleted by the time the egg is released. You guys are definitely fertile, it's just getting the timing down. Praying this cycle will be it for you. [-o&lt;


----------



## sunkiss

:hugs: jewelz, sorry bout the witch hun but happy u will have a shot at next cycle, u may still get that march baby after all :D! i conceived olivia in june n was due march 1st!! yep i agree with shante, every other day is good enough, i didnt even have bd on the day i O but still caught that egg cause they were hanging out :D!!

eeyore first cycle ever using preseed worked for me too :D!! MrsMcD i remember reading about the eggwhites n that was gonna be my plan for the next mth if i didnt get my bfp, i heard great things about it as well!!


----------



## shantehend

If anyone is planning to attend Childbirth Education classes, now would be the time to sign up for or look into them. Some classes are as long as once a week for 12 weeks. Others are 1 day long. And still others are 4 to 6 weeks long. But they are very informative and helpful. And I think being informed is the best way to avoid an unnecessary c-section, which there is a high incidence rate here in the U.S.
I had taken a Lamaze class with my first pregnancy(also I was afraid of the epidural and wanted to avoid it). My hubby and I felt a little out of place because I was 19 and he was 22, and the rest of the class was in their 30s and 40s. But we took in everything that was offered. The class teaches you all the stages of labor, stages of delivery, and baby and postpartum care, as well as some coping and breathing techniques for labor. Some even include information on inductions, epidurals vs IV narcotics, and natural labor enhancement tips. Now a days there are even online classes you can take at your own pace and in your own home. 
Also, it may be beneficial to draft a birth plan now. That way you can discuss with your doctor what you would like and what you expect. Birth plans are good because your doctor will review it and let you know if anything in your plan has to be adjusted due to hospital policies.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I really hope this next month we catch that little eggy. I have always thought that I have ovulated earlier then most. I ovulate 8 days after my cycle begins instead of 10. I surely have a higher chance now.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> I really hope this next month we catch that little eggy. I have always thought that I have ovulated earlier then most. I ovulate 8 days after my cycle begins instead of 10. I surely have a higher chance now.

Sorry the witch came btu at least you know now and can concentrate on this cycle and get in lots of BD.

xxxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> :hugs: jewelz, sorry bout the witch hun but happy u will have a shot at next cycle, u may still get that march baby after all :D! i conceived olivia in june n was due march 1st!! yep i agree with shante, every other day is good enough, i didnt even have bd on the day i O but still caught that egg cause they were hanging out :D!!
> 
> eeyore first cycle ever using preseed worked for me too :D!! MrsMcD i remember reading about the eggwhites n that was gonna be my plan for the next mth if i didnt get my bfp, i heard great things about it as well!!

Same here Sun! First cycle with Preseed and it was done!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Ok ladies... I never posted the ultrasound pics that from the end of May. Take a look and tell me if you think it's a boy like they said :)


https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/EeyoreGirl7700/GenderPic.jpg


----------



## EeyoreGirl

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/EeyoreGirl7700/MayUltrasound.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

EeyoreGirl said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> eeyore first cycle ever using preseed worked for me too :D!! MrsMcD i remember reading about the eggwhites n that was gonna be my plan for the next mth if i didnt get my bfp, i heard great things about it as well!!
> 
> Same here Sun! First cycle with Preseed and it was done!Click to expand...

Oo that is good to know. We used conceive plus the last 2 cycles and are trying preseed once the next one starts.


----------



## sunkiss

keep those legs raised for 20 mins after too stef and u dont need to use as much as the preseed as the instruction says, try a smaller amount first n see how u like it :winkwink:

eeyore awww first pics where baby starts looking like a real baby, so cute, they do look a lil boyish, we shall see for sure in a few weeks :D!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

sunkiss said:


> keep those legs raised for 20 mins after too stef and u dont need to use as much as the preseed as the instruction says, try a smaller amount first n see how u like it :winkwink:
> 
> eeyore awww first pics where baby starts looking like a real baby, so cute, they do look a lil boyish, we shall see for sure in a few weeks :D!!

Apparently the picture that is hard to tell what it is, is the baby's butt shot lol. 
Left foot is in the air with right leg partially viewable....


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> If anyone is planning to attend Childbirth Education classes, now would be the time to sign up for or look into them. Some classes are as long as once a week for 12 weeks. Others are 1 day long. And still others are 4 to 6 weeks long. But they are very informative and helpful. And I think being informed is the best way to avoid an unnecessary c-section, which there is a high incidence rate here in the U.S.
> I had taken a Lamaze class with my first pregnancy(also I was afraid of the epidural and wanted to avoid it). My hubby and I felt a little out of place because I was 19 and he was 22, and the rest of the class was in their 30s and 40s. But we took in everything that was offered. The class teaches you all the stages of labor, stages of delivery, and baby and postpartum care, as well as some coping and breathing techniques for labor. Some even include information on inductions, epidurals vs IV narcotics, and natural labor enhancement tips. Now a days there are even online classes you can take at your own pace and in your own home.
> Also, it may be beneficial to draft a birth plan now. That way you can discuss with your doctor what you would like and what you expect. Birth plans are good because your doctor will review it and let you know if anything in your plan has to be adjusted due to hospital policies.

I signed up a couple of months ago, our classes start next month. I'm super excited! :) I'm excited to be around other preggos and really excited to have my husband involved and learning everything with me. Our class is 5 weeks, every Thursday from I think 7-10PM. Something like that. I've been thinking about filling out a birth plan. I'll have to google and find a form I like :) Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> Ok ladies... I never posted the ultrasound pics that from the end of May. Take a look and tell me if you think it's a boy like they said :)
> 
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/EeyoreGirl7700/GenderPic.jpg

I can definitely see what looks like boy parts!


----------



## Crownjewelz

~CLASSIFIED ADDS FOR TODAY~
TENANT NEEDED QUICKLY: 


Live in Baby.
Pays well in Breast Milk and Bed Time Stories.
Responsibilities include:
-Crying when wanting/needing/or for nothing at all.
-Soiling self in diaper.
-Calls house owners Mama and Dada
-Smiles at own farts
-Unconditional love
Move in must be quick to allow for 9 months of growth.


----------



## BreeLeeC

AF showed up last night for me as well Jewelz :(

I'm out for the next cycle unless by some miracle I can ovulate 4 days later then normal?! 

How to put off ovulation- why can't there be that kind of product out there.
Should ovulate on a sunday or monday and he's not home till thursday at lunch :(

The sience of it all is so frustrating when its not in my favour!

SO happy for you Jewelz- glad you are still in the running for next month.

Guess I will just have to buy a big lot of ovulation tests and do them, just incase and more so for my piece of mind that I didnt indeed ovulate before he got home- save me the TWW if not needed!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I hope for some miraculous reason you ovulate late this month!! OPK all the waay this month! Good luck Bree. I really want to be on the same plan as you are on.


----------



## StefanieC

Hi ladies, i've just got back from my doctors appointment and thought i'd update you. It was frustrating to say the least!
She said she didn't think it was a good idea to give me anything to make AF come. She is going to get me an appointment for a scan to see if there is anything wrong which i will get in the post at some point in the next couple of weeks and i also have to get blood taken again in 2 months. Also to take another pregnancy test in a week if AF still isn't here.
So right now i am in pretty much the same place as before. :growlmad:


----------



## StefanieC

I hope your ovulation is good to you this month and comes at the ideal time Bree!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Geez Stephanie I bet you feel pretty stuck right now. I'm so sorry hun. I would be equally as frustrated as you. Its like you feel it was a wasted trip to see the Dr for no help.


----------



## StefanieC

thats exactly how i feel! i mean i know its good that they will give me a scan at some point but it doesn't really help me now. :dohh:


----------



## sunkiss

shante the only birth plan i have is to keep me drugged up as i dont want to feel a thing lol!!! i have to say i am terrified of childbirth, although i cant wait for that beautiful day the pain of it all scares the hell outta me!! even though olivia was tiny i still went through it all n they made me do it natural, the pushing was easy cause of her size but good grief the labor was painful so i told my doc to have my epidural ready upon admission :haha:!! and then i went n watched some youtube vids of childbirth n i was a lil freaked out by it, especially the ones where they cut ur area (forgot what its called) omg i was sick over it. i have been watching and reading alot on childbirth though since i cant attend classes so at least i can still be informed :D!!

:hugs: bree

oh man that sucks big time stef, sorry hun, but on the bright side i think the scan is a good idea just to be on the safe side, still be an advocate though n speak up if u dont agree cause docs dont know everything, they would tell me a bunch of crap when i was younger, that oh ur fine n ur young so u have plenty of time to get pregnant, totally brushed me off instead of testing me, so i think its a good thing they are doing a scan to begin with, sorry that u have to be in limbo in the meantime though, thats the part that sucks :(!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> ~CLASSIFIED ADDS FOR TODAY~
> TENANT NEEDED QUICKLY:
> 
> 
> Live in Baby.
> Pays well in Breast Milk and Bed Time Stories.
> Responsibilities include:
> -Crying when wanting/needing/or for nothing at all.
> -Soiling self in diaper.
> -Calls house owners Mama and Dada
> -Smiles at own farts
> -Unconditional love
> Move in must be quick to allow for 9 months of growth.

too cute :D


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, the cut is called an episiotomy. Some doctors in my area automatically do it without even asking the patient. So make sure you discuss your options ahead of time because it will be crazy once labor starts and you likely won't remember. Personally, I would rather my doctor massage my perineum and let me just tear if it is to happen. In my experiences, my tears healed faster than my one episiotomy. Epidurals are ok, and even though I plan to go naturally I will request one if I feel I really need it. But I will try my best to avoid it as I still have back pain sometimes from the needles. I've had 2 epidurals out of my 6 kids.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies, 

What are you going to be getting for your (daddies) for Father's day? 
My hubby is getting the Star Wars Triology in Blue Ray. He's so nerdy!! LOL Love my nerdy man though.


----------



## sunkiss

thanks for the tips shante, i figured they would ask, ok def have to discuss that one, the thought of the cut or tear scares me so much but everyone says u have so much pressure there u dont feel it n just want the baby out. its funny the things we are discussing now in 3rd tri, preparing n anxiety over delivery!! girl u are so brave to do it natural so many times!! when i was in labor all the pain was in my back n hips, like i could feel them spreading or something, i just knew with my next one i would def be drugged up lol, im not so good with pain lol. i could do it if i knew it would not take too long though, but man that labor last time was 12 hrs straight!! did u feel any pain with the labor or delivery with the epidural, cause i had a spinal with the cerlcage n i was numb but i still felt a lil discomforts?


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz my hunny is gonna get a card n a kiss :haha:!! cant really do too much from this bed but he doesnt care, thank God he is such a simple man anything makes him happy :D!! i thought to order him something but with me being on disability longer than i expected we are on a tight budget. Thank God i saved though in anticipation so at least everything doesnt fall on him :D!!


----------



## shantehend

sunkiss said:


> thanks for the tips shante, i figured they would ask, ok def have to discuss that one, the thought of the cut or tear scares me so much but everyone says u have so much pressure there u dont feel it n just want the baby out. its funny the things we are discussing now in 3rd tri, preparing n anxiety over delivery!! girl u are so brave to do it natural so many times!! when i was in labor all the pain was in my back n hips, like i could feel them spreading or something, i just knew with my next one i would def be drugged up lol, im not so good with pain lol. i could do it if i knew it would not take too long though, but man that labor last time was 12 hrs straight!! did u feel any pain with the labor or delivery with the epidural, cause i had a spinal with the cerlcage n i was numb but i still felt a lil discomforts?

With my second epidural, baby #4, I still felt the pressure of the contractions in my bottom and my back. It was still uncomfortable, but not as painful. I did feel all the burning when the head came out, which the epidural doesn't take that away. And anyway, the nurse turns the epidural drip down when it's time to push so that you could have feeling in your legs and bottom. With my second child (1st epidural), the epidural didn't take. He had to put the needle in my back twice. I wanted to punch that anesthesiologist in the head. But because she was a preemie and under 4 lbs, I didn't feel too much burning when she was born.
Most likely your labor will be much shorter this time around. What makes the first labor long is usually a longer early labor, but this time around you may even fly past early labor and go straight to active labor. Your body knows what to do now. :winkwink: How is your cervix holding up? Has it been measured lately?


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, I'm just getting my hubby a card as well. He's in Texas, so I can't give him the card and kiss like Sunkiss. LOL. But next year we will be living together so I will be able to do more.


----------



## sunkiss

omg shante my who-haa is already hurting :haha:!! i know dilation should not be an issue because of my cervix so maybe it wont be too long, i did hear the same second time around goes quicker :D!! cervix is still holding on thank u God!! they didnt measure again since i been here because they said we already know u are funneled to the stitch n 1 cm dilated and no point of disturbing anything so they come in everyday n ask if i am having contractions, any bleeding or leaking fluid. they said nothing more they can do about my cervix but they can stop contractions, n if water breaks they can put me on antibiotics to keep infection away, if i continue to dilate they will have to remove the stitch so my cervix doesnt tear...by the Grace of God everything has been stable since here, they put me on the monitor everyday for 30 mins just to make sure i am not contracting so the meds are working, i pray it continues :D!! they did say when i turn 28 weeks they will check to see how my cervix n dilation is doing n also the baby's growth so that should be next week, n most likely will get released at 30 weeks when its safer for me n baby..i could stay til 32 if i push but as long as everything stays stable i will feel much better at 30!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

You got this Sunkiss! God is so good and he has his hands wrapped around your rainbow. I just know everythign will be just fine. Keep on keeping on girl! 

Awww Shante- Im in Texas, I'll hug him for you and tell him happy father's day. Sad you can't be with him for it.


----------



## shantehend

Sunkiss, God is truly working things out for you. I am so happy that you are doing so well and Fayth has plenty of time to grow and mature. I am sure you will be glad to get back home and in your own environment when 30 weeks rolls around. But you are doing an awesome job. You are a trooper young lady.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> You got this Sunkiss! God is so good and he has his hands wrapped around your rainbow. I just know everythign will be just fine. Keep on keeping on girl!
> 
> Awww Shante- Im in Texas, I'll hug him for you and tell him happy father's day. Sad you can't be with him for it.

Thanks Jewelz. That would be so nice. But he is all the way in Dallas. Quite a distance to travel. He is ok with it. So am I. Not that we have any choice right now. We are taking it one step at a time. And as soon as I can travel after the baby, I'm making my move to Texas.


----------



## shantehend

I'm getting a little nervous as I draw closer to 28 weeks. My youngest daughter, now 4 yrs old, was born at 28 weeks. In my last pregnancy with my now 18 month old, I started contracting at 28 weeks. The contractions lasted for 15 whole hours before they miraculously stopped. My cervix didn't dilate at all. I'm afraid the same thing may happen this time, but the contractions won't stop and I go in to full blown labor. I know each pregnancy is different, but I am starting to feel a little anxiety over this. I know I just need to focus and relax a bit. I have experienced a 28-wkr so I know the up and down battle. But I also know they have a high survival rate due to advances in medicine. I just can't shake this anxiety.


----------



## sunkiss

oh i remember u saying u had a preemie b4 so i def understand ur anxiety, did u get any warning signs about the pre term labor b4 or do they know why this happened? i am always so curious as to why this happens, especially since i pretty much do not have the warning signs. i cant tell u not to worry cause thats wut i do everyday myself, all we can do is put it in God's hands and His will shall be done, i truly believe in my heart our babies will make it :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Hi Girls...Sorry I have been away for so long. I have company until the 21st and can't get to a computer very often! Just wanted to let you wonderful ladies know that I am trying to keep up on the convo and will return soon. Thinking of you all in every stage of your journey! 

Tonight it felt like I was hit by a truck...While I was watching my nephew on his 1st birthday stuffing cake and ice cream in his face I realized that I will never have that moment with RJ. I will never hear him giggle with glee has he double fists chocolate cake in his mouth and cry when it is all gone. I will never see him dance while we sing him Happy Birthday. I will never see him rip open the birthday presents only to leave the actual presents and be more excited to play with the bags and paper.

It was just a really rough night as my DH is not home so I am hiding in my room crying so that I don't ruin my nephew's birthday party for everyone else. I also didn't even expect the emotions and I was caught off guard totally with this rush of emotions. Thank you for listening to my rant. Even thought I knew this it is just hard to realize that the grief never really goes away and it can effect you at anytime.


----------



## sunkiss

oh sweetheart i wish i could hug u right now, my heart broke for u when i read ur post, even though i had a loss i cannot compare my loss to urs cause everyone feels their pain n grieves differently but going through a loss i can def empathize with u, unfortunately for a mother that pain never really goes away, it just gets easier to bear in time, there is nothing wrong with the way u feel, u have every right too with wut u have been through, no one will ever know that pain in ur heart, when rj left i know part of ur heart left with him, i know that empty feeling, but u know what, that pain made u stronger cause u are still here!! although u will never forget ur precious baby boy, u decided to pick urself up n continue to live n that takes a hell of alot of strentgh hunny!! ur still healing n even yrs after i believe it will still be times when that grief will still attack u, it could be the smallest thing that reminds u of him that could set it off, the one thing that comforts me when i am grieving olivia is to know that one day i will surely see her again, it gives me comfort to know that when its my turn to go i have a lil angel up there waiting on me n we really wont miss a thing cause i will get to experience it all with her then...u will always wonder wut is he doing at this moment, how he is growing, who he looks like now, if he knows how much his mommy loves him so, u will know all those things and more one day krippy, until then u will be the best mommy ever to ur rainbow n the new door that God has opened for u, ur a very special lady to have 2 angels looking down upon u :hugs: fathers day was when we conceived olivia last yr n its drummed up some emotions, but she is right here comforting her mommy as always n trust me rj will hug ur heart too hun, be easy on urself, u deserve to be happy!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry, I know I've been a little scarce too, want to send tons and tons of :hugs: :hugs: to all of you...especially the TTC girls, and Shante, and Krippy, and...well especially ALL of you! Thinking of you all and look forward to your updates every day, but it's been a bit of a stressful time (it sounds like I'm not the only one) and that's why I haven't always felt up to responding.

It seems like a lot of us are facing what feel like important and perhaps difficult days or milestones...all of us are dealing with different things but it feels like the mood is not that different. So for everyone who is feeling challenged this week I wish lots of love and strength and calm. We are doing this, ladies, we are putting one foot in front of the other...it may not feel easy but we shouldn't forget what it took to come this far. <3


----------



## Crownjewelz

I love all of my encouraging ladies on this thread. 

Krippy honey my heart goes out to you. I too have surprise moments when it just gets to me and I have a good cry. Sometimes we just need that to keep mvong forward. Like Sunkiss said, its ok to feel that way for as long as you need to. Hugs to you sweetheart. 

Seaweed- You are the sweetest and most encouraging person. Thank you for the reminder that we are fighting the good fight. Im proud to be able to call all of you ladies my friend through this crazy journey.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy- I'm so sorry sweetie, I can't even imagine how much pain you are feeling :nope: I know how hard of a time I had with my two losses, but they were very early and I know don't come close to the kind of grief you have experienced.. I couldn't imagine making it all the way through to lose him at the very end. To have what should have been the happiest moment of your life turn in to the most painful :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Steph- I'm so sorry about the bad news and then the completely useless doctor visit. TTC is such frustrating and often painful time.. But soon you will have your lil bean growing inside and suddenly all of the pain and frustration will be worth it!

Jewelz & Bree- You guys are really strong to be able to stick around here, honestly! I'm so glad you are both here and sharing the journey. I don't think I would have the strength. I know I wouldn't to be honest. You are both awesome ladies and I'm so glad that we'll all get to be here when you get your rainbows!! :hugs:

sunkiss- It's awesome that you feel Olivia with you and that you take comfort in knowing you will get to be with her one day:) 

shantehend- I know your husband isn't with you at the moment, is he going to be able to be there for the birth? Can't wait for you to get to be together again soon, it must be difficult being away from him right now!

seaweed- Hope things are going smoothly for you :) 

c1403- What's new lady?? How are things? :)

Things are good with me, not much to report. Officially 3rd trimester today, woo hoo! I feel HUGE and things are definitely starting to get uncomfortable but overall, I really can't complain. Going in for our 4D ultrasound on Saturday so I'll definitely be posting pictures on either Sunday or Monday:)

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## sunkiss

i just wanted to say u ladies are really the best ever, even though i dont know u in person, just sharing our journeys good n bad times has really been such a blessing for me, to have somewhere to go where other ppl can relate to wut u going through is really comforting, even though we have support through friends n fam they do not really always understand how u are feeling, so its great to have this platform to turn to n vent, cry, laugh, smile and share ur feelings when u need too, i couldnt have picked a better group of ladies to share my journey with, when i was searching for groups to join during my 2ww there were a few new yrs eve testing threads going on but this one just felt so right from the start, its so funny how God really sets ur path cause this is the only NYE thread that stayed, we all here for a reason ladies, always remember that :hugs:!!

ok somebody get the box of kleenex n lets dry up those :cry: cause its time to celebrate the new week!! happy 27th week to some of us n start of the 3rd tri wooohoooo :happydance: :yipee:!!! God is so good cause this is a huge milestone that i wasnt sure i was gonna make so i am forever grateful!! i heard some of the 1st tri blues comes back this tri, like fatigue n sore boobs, i swear they never left me :haha: so i guess that will get worst, i dont feel uncomfortable yet though but i guess cause i am always resting n belly is not too big yet although growing, i tell u my boobs have grown the most lol, well i am ready for u 3rd tri, bring it on cause this is the home stretch wooohooo!!! so ladies i wasnt sure if i was gonna be able to have a shower but my family is planning one for me on july 14th, im so excited that i get a chance for that, cant wait :D!!


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, I am so sorry for what you are going through. And it's definitely okay to cry and have all the feelings that you feel. I can't imagine your pain right now. :hugs:

Sunkiss, my last preemie was due to a car accident and placental abruption. I am unsure why I started contracting with my last pregnancy at 28 wks. Maybe I was overworking my body. I was working part-time, a full-time college student, and a full-time mom and wife. For now, since my family is not here, I am just working. And it's funny because our baby showers are the exact same day, July 14th. My aunt is having the shower.

MrsMcD, how exciting to start your childbirth classes soon. They were pretty fun to me. My husband will not be here for the birth. It would be too much for him to fly out here with the 6 kids. Plus he has a job in Texas, he was not employed when he lived here in NJ. And I wouldn't want to give birth there, so I will go afterward. I don't mind because he missed 3 out of my 6 births anyway. :haha: They were just too fast for him to get there.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Krippy- Hugs and love to you. You have been through so much. Praying that you feel God's love now more than ever. You are a strong lady :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

So I went to see my Endocrinologist yesterday to get back my test results from all of the bloodwork I did with her. Everything came back normal and she told me that I don't have any thyroid issues. Yay! I do have to go back when I get pregnant again though to be testes to make sure that the issue was not pregnancy induced. Hopefully not... Guess we will find out when I get preggo again. For now, Im perfectly healthy with no hyperthyroidism. Woo-Hoo!!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## seaweed eater

Great news, Jewelz! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

jewelz, yay! good news - happy to hear it : )


----------



## StefanieC

thats brilliant jewelz! :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay had to share really quick before I go off to bed. Just a few shots :) He's got nice chubby cheeks and his daddy's nice full lips :) He kept putting his feet and hands in his face so it was hard to get many good picture but we got a few! He kept moving a lot too . Got to see a smile, a frown, a couple yawns and he was drinking some :)


----------



## c1403

Awww MrsMcD the pics are adorable. Such a handsome little man.

I wanted to get a 3d scan but OH wasnt too keen but just shown him these and hes really impressed maybe ill convince him! x

I am ok ladies, been busy with family over etc....hope all my ladies are doing well, I may not reply much but I am always reading posts and love our closeness.

I am feeling quite well, apart from a good kicking here and there. Work stressing me out a little but only 5 weeks until I finish .

Got my GTT (diabetes) test on thursday so will update you all on how that goes....got to spend 3 hours sitting around a hospital and OH cant get time off work.

xxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD those pics are beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

So adorable MrsMcD! :cloud9:

C, good luck with your glucose test. I did the one-hour one last week and, happily, passed. Not so much fun though! I hope it goes by quickly and that the result is good!!

Oh and September 9th girls...28 weeks is here!!! :happydance: Congrats, you made it!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Got my GTT (diabetes) test on thursday so will update you all on how that goes....got to spend 3 hours sitting around a hospital and OH cant get time off work.
> 
> xxxxxx

If your hospital doesn't have wifi, and if you have a laptop, maybe you can download a movie to watch to keep you occupied? I just had to do the 3 hour gtt but luckily had wifi so I watched a movie on Netflix. The movie was just over 2 hours and with all the breaks I had todo to actually have the blood drawn, the timing was perfect. As soon as the movie finished, I had my last draw done and it made the time pass a lot faster :)


----------



## beeba

Hi ladies - I hope I'm not intruding or anything but I just wanted to thank you all for being so strong, positive, supportive, and sweet :) I stumbled upon your thread by mistake and have spent days reading all the posts on the thread (I do realise this makes me seem like a stalker but I'm not honest! :blush:) 

I wish all of you the best of luck with your pregnancies and lots of babydust to all those sweet ladies who haven't gotten or have lost their rainbows :( Reading about your pain and loss broke my heart yet your amazing strength filled me with hope and admiration. 

Sunkiss - You're the sweetest lady ever and I wish you all the best. You truly have a heart of gold :) xx

Mrsmcd - Your son is sooo adorable! Good luck!! xx

My love, regards and best wishes to everyone on this thread xoxoxo


----------



## shantehend

C1403, good luck with your testing. Hopefully my one hour results are fine and I won't have to do the three hour test. Glad to hear all is well.

MrsMcD, he is adorable!! I love those ultrasound pics. If I could afford them I would have them done too.

Beeba, hello and welcome. Thanks for the kind words. Best of luck to you as well on your ttc journey. :dust: Make sure to update us when you get your BFP.

Finally third trimester, 28 weeks!! :happydance: Wooohoooo. I'm so excited! I've been having a lot of Braxton Hicks these past few days, but nothing alarming. I've bought my princess a few more small items, but nothing big yet. I plan to get the stroller and bed after the shower on 7/14. Glad to hear my favorite online ladies are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

i got myself a bit excited this morning when i thought i saw something on an hpt but i think i just had line-eye lol. please tell me i'm being ridiculous and nothing is there lol :haha::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







edit3.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7









edit4.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sunkiss

really great news jewelz :happydance:

OMG MrsMcD, i want to squeeze silas chubby cheeks, he is absolutely adorable!!! its so kewl to see how much he has grown, its gives us some perspective of all of our babies growth at this stage as well :D!! he really looks like momma, eyes n all, so very cute, n look at that smile already melting hearts, u r gonna make me sneak to get one done when i get out of here lol :D!!

goodluck with ur testing c1403 :D!!

beeba, thank u so much for ur kind words hun, please stick around here with us, u r more than welcome to test, n share ur ttc journey here with us, truth is we r all poas addicts n seeing those bfp's is so exciting :D!! im so happy u found hope in this thread and i pray ur rainbow comes for u very soon, keep ur faith n prayer, it took so many years for me but i never gave up that hope n God answered my prayers, all the best to u :dust: :hugs:

yay shante i cant believe 28 weeks is finally here :happydance:!! so kewl we have the same due date n shower date hee hee :D!! i dont feel the BH cause the meds they have me on relaxes my uterus. yesterday we made our first purchase online for fayth, got her crib n mattress n a few outfits, ordering her stroller today n then we will wait for after the shower to see what we need :D!!

ummm stef, that doesnt look like line eye to me hun, i can see a faint line there!!! OMG this is exciting, please keep on testing this can very well be the start of ur bfp wooohooo :dust:


----------



## sunkiss

stef u got me staring at this test now :haha: that line looks like it has color too, can u get a frer to be sure?


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks hun, I just really don't want to get my hopes up. I've not told DH because he would only get too excited. I'm going to try to wait a few days then test again if AF still isn't here.


----------



## sunkiss

yes caution is def best hun, i sure hope this glimmer of hope turns into ur bfp!! cant wait to see ur next test :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD-OMG 3D ultrasound pics!!! I love those things and that is one good lookin baby in those pics. So neat to see those things. 

C1403- Good luck on your testing on Thursday. Give us an update later on to let us know how it goes. 

Beeba- You are so sweet. We do love our thread members too. You are more than welcome to come share in our ( mine and Bree's & Stefaine's) trying to conceive journey. The more the marrier we say!! 

Shante and Sunkiss- Congrats on making it to 28 weeks!! So excited for you guys. Have lots and lots of fun at your babyshowers. Hugs to you ladies. 

Stefanie- You do NOT have line eye on there. I can totally see a line too!! Woo-HOOOOOO TEST TEST TEST and TEST some more!!! Waiting to see a BFP for you!!!! 

Seaweed- Good Morning hon!! Hope you are feeling well. 

Have a wonderfu Monday ladies!!


----------



## StefanieC

i bought some FRERs when we went shopping just now but i'm too scared to do one because i just know its going to be negative :(. I'm going to wait until at least tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Looking forward to seeing that FRER tomorrow then.


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef I think that's a line!! Can't wait for you to :test: again, but I do think it's smart to wait if the uncertainty feels frustrating. Everything crossed that you'll be seeing nice clear lines in the next few days! :dust:


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> i got myself a bit excited this morning when i thought i saw something on an hpt but i think i just had line-eye lol. please tell me i'm being ridiculous and nothing is there lol :haha::dohh:

That looks just like my first shadow of a BFP!!! This was mine. I took a FRER the next day and it was clear as a bell!! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







maybe.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StefanieC

don't worry i will probably be posting on here before its even dry lol. i really do think it'll be a bfn tho x


----------



## sunkiss

krippy how r u hun? been thinking of u n congrats on 2nd tri wooohooo :happydance:!!! how is the morning sickness now? all the yucky stuff should be tapering off n the fun stuff begins :D!!

seaweed how is ur eyesight doing, did the doc give u any answers or reassurance?

stef positive vibes for u hunny, wouldnt u be so surprised if u O'd really late in ur cycle n this is ur bfp, as hard as it is to believe it really is possible :D!!


----------



## StefanieC

I would be extremely surprised! I'm so nervous about testing tomorrow now but i'm just working hard to convince myself today was a fluke. so i'm going to try not to think about it and relax with a cup of tea :coffee:

how are you all? x


----------



## sunkiss

girl i know how u feel, feels like i been there so many times n it really is nerve racking whew, i tell u one thing for sure, if u get ur bfp tomorrow or over the next few days as hcg builds up, there is ur reason why ur doc did not give u the provera, that would have been intervention there :D!! i have to say u r so patient to wait, i have no patience at all :haha:!!


----------



## StefanieC

i so hope you're right sunkiss! the reason i'm waiting until at least tomorrow morning is so whatever result it is i don't second guess it because its not fmu.


----------



## sunkiss

that makes total sense cause i drove myself mad with it really lol, keeping them crossed tight, n dont keep me waiting either cause i will be up early checking the thread :haha:!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

LOL Me too Sunkiss~ I'm excited to check this thread tomorrow now. Yay!! Team Stephanie!!


----------



## beeba

I'm 17dpo still no AF, no pregnancy symtpoms and 7 bfn :( This wait really is frustrating. I'm gonna wait till Friday and if the :witch: doesn't show her face till then, I'm going to get a blood test done FX


----------



## StefanieC

Honestly don't get your hopes up guys, i don't want to let you down lol


----------



## StefanieC

oh no guys, i've just started getting a little bit of pain which feels like AF :(


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good luck Beeba!! Fingers crossed for you too. 

On No Steph~ That's no bueno at all. I hope you are wrong. :(


----------



## sunkiss

that could be a good thing stef, u know the thing about very early pregnancies is the symptoms are so much like af, its confusing at times to tell but i did cramp early on, n dont worry about disappointing us, i had so many bfn b4 that bfp finally came so u never know, n even if its not this cycle, u live to see n hope for the next n we will be right here on the edge of our seats waiting with u :D

beeba that sounds like a good idea to get the blood test, how long r ur cycles usually?


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks guy, fingers crossed that I'm wrong.

Beeba I think a blood test might be a good idea.


----------



## beeba

My cycles are usually around 30 - 34 days so I think I still have hope. I was a bit nauseous today and I know that's a pregnancy symptom but it could have been all in my head. Things get really fuzzy when ttc lol nothing seems to be real anymore. One minute I'm like "oh I'm nauseous" and then the other I'm like "Are you sure you actually felt that or was it something else"? 

If I don't get pregnant soon I'm sure I'm gonna go crazy from symptom spotting and blind from squinting my eyes to find the line that isn't even there!


----------



## seaweed eater

Beeba, how frustrating :hugs: Do you temp? How do you know how many DPO you are? In any case there is definitely still hope as long as AF isn't here yet!

Stef, I totally agree with Sunkiss, that crampy feeling can be a good thing...I had slight cramps from like 2 or 3 DPO all the way until AF would have been due. It's impossible to tell from symptoms alone. SO hoping you will see a proper positive tomorrow and know for sure. :hugs:

Sunkiss hon, thanks for asking about my eyesight...I can't remember whether I posted here about my doctor appointment. It actually wasn't reassuring at all, mostly confusing :wacko: the eye doctor was clearly in a hurry and did a pretty bad job of explaining what was going on. But I talked about it some more with my OB the next day and that made me feel a lot better. It sounds like it _was_ BP-related, but due to high BP over a long period of time...whereas what matters for pregnancy is my BP _now_, which is good. So...just the same old waiting and hoping. How are you feeling today hon? :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well! I really have to get some more work done today...but...I think I'd rather take a nap! :p Anemia is a valid medical excuse, right?


----------



## horseypants

Hey guys, I've been stalking this thread for quite a while. It was the first one I read through when I joined b&b! Since then, I have had 2 losses. One very early loss, mmc in September. And a more recent one - I should have been due December 7th. I'm not over either to be honest, but I'm getting by. I passed the first one naturally, but with the more recent mmc, I had a d&c. That was about 6 weeks ago and now I am either due for af or just had some implantation spotting. I think it's time to admit it, I'm already ttc... I'm 34 and got engaged a few months ago to my partner of 2 years. He's 35. We are trying for our first child. I am scared! And so glad to have people to talk to. It's been pretty intense and though I get a bit dramatic and hate that, it does absolutely no good to hold it all in. Ok, lots of love to everyone and 

:dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome horseypants...I know I've seen you around BnB :hugs: So sorry to hear about your losses. Those are a big deal and you deserve to take your time to heal. Lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## horseypants

Thanks, seaweed eater, :hugs: it's good that I can come here and be truly happy to see other people's progress, like yours. For some reason, I'm so happy for you even though I get jealous of people in my real life! Hehhe. Congrats :). Only a few weeks to go! ...Of course you have a valid reason for a nap xoxo


----------



## shantehend

FXed and sending lots of :dust: to Beeba, Stefanie, and Horseypants!! Hoping to see you guys :bfp: soon, along with Jewelz and Bree.


----------



## horseypants

shantehend xo congrats to you too!


----------



## sunkiss

beeba sounds like u and stef are both having one of those wacky cycles, wouldnt it be something if u both got ur bfp's this mth!! omg i remember analyzing and questioning every symptom when i was ttc, it def is all part of the journey we go through!! even when i got the bfp i still analyzed symptoms like i wasnt having enough to be pregnant so it never stops, hey line eye is a ttc symptom too :haha:!! no one can understand better how we take test apart n look at it in different lights just to see a line, hey i even had a magnifying glass lol, fingers crossed tight for u both!!

hey horseypants, first i am so sorry for ur losses hun, my heart goes out to u :hugs:!! that pain n grieving never fully goes away cause ur heart will always long for ur babies, just a natural instinct of a mothers love, but with time it does get easier to bear n even though when ur rainbow comes, n it will come, it will never replace ur babies, nor will u ever forget them, but it will help fill the empty void ur feeling n make life easier to bear, u will have a new purpose!! i always tell mommies of angels, u must be some kinda special that God choose u to give him n angel, its wut got me through it :hugs:!! if u feel comfy enough to try again, i say go ahead as long as its safe to do so, it shows u are ready to move on (not forget) with ur life n u have not given up hope, n when u do get ur bfp, i know u will be worried as i was but like my doc told me, treat each pregnancy as a brand new one n celebrate it, i pray 3rd time is a charm, please keep us updated n be kind to urself :dust:!!

seaweed oh i am so happy ur pressure is doing good now, lets pray it continues that way whew!! it really did sound bp related but hey u never know n best to be cautious, so sorry the eye doc was not thorough, i really hate that, even more so in pregnancy, geeze we have enough to worry about at least take ur time n reassure me or if ur not sure refer me to who can ugh!!! thank God ur ob was able to better explain things :D!! yes the anemia will def drain u, sure is a damm good excuse lol but hey they say fatigue comes back in 3rd tri so we have that to look forward too also!!


----------



## StefanieC

well guys its bad news, the FRER was BFN this morning. I even took it out of the casing and all i could see was the antibody line where the dye would stick to :(. yesterday must have been an evap after all :cry:


----------



## sunkiss

im so sorry sweetheart, please be easy on urself n try not to feel to bummed about it :hugs:, i wish either af or ur bfp would come for u so u could move on from this stage, when will u get the scan ur doc suggested?


----------



## Crownjewelz

:cry: I'm sad for you StefanieC. I'm sorry honey. The limbo feeling is never fun at all.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Beeba and Horseypants! Happy to have you join our wonderful group of amazing women.

Sorry for the BFN this morning Stef! Stay strong love!

Silas is absolutely gorgeous MrsMcD! I love the pics...he is going to be such a fox! :)

Hello and Hugs to all my other beautiful ladies...Seaweed, Shante, Sunkiss, C, Jewelz, Bree, Eeyore! 

I have had family come to stay and they are leaving today...I am excited to get back to my regular routine but sad to see them go. It was a great 10 days with my niece and nephew...lots of running around. I need some time to rest up! I hope that you are all well!


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks guys i really appreciate your kind words :hugs: i just want an answer either way now :(

sunkiss, i have to wait for a letter to arrive in the post with an appointment and who knows how long that could take :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: to you Stef hon...I'm sorry about the BFN. I hope you get some answers soon.

Krippy, how fun to have family over. You must be feeling a lot better than first tri by now to have run around with the kids! That's awesome :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm sorry Stef :nope: As great as the price is for those ICs, they can seriously suck some times. 

Welcome to beeba and horseypants :hi: This is really cool having all these new ladies around here! Glad you guys have joined us :)

Nothing new here at the moment really. I have an OB appointment today, and we usually get a really quick little scan so I'm going to see if he can measure Silas for us, I'm dying to know how big he is now! I'm a little nervous about getting a talkin' to about weight gain. I've gained 10 lbs so far which I know isn't much but when you start out "obese" you're only supposed to gain between 10-15 lbs so hopefully my doc will be okay with it. Last appointment he told me my weight gain was "impeccable" but I've gained 3 lbs in the last month, yikes. Oh well, I'm going to try to not worry too much.


----------



## StefanieC

girls i need my hand smacked! i kinda got the tests from this morning out of the trash to look again :blush:
the light antibody line from the FRER has dissappeared but there is now a really faint line on the IC that is ever so slightly less squinty than the one from yesterday. i know its an evap because i did it nearly 11 hours ago, whoops :dohh: why oh why did i get it back out, i think i need to start throwing the trash out right after i chuck tests out lol.


----------



## seaweed eater

StefanieC said:


> girls i need my hand smacked! i kinda got the tests from this morning out of the trash to look again :blush:
> the light antibody line from the FRER has dissappeared but there is now a really faint line on the IC that is ever so slightly less squinty than the one from yesterday. i know its an evap because i did it nearly 11 hours ago, whoops :dohh: why oh why did i get it back out, i think i need to start throwing the trash out right after i chuck tests out lol.

Aw hon you're not supposed to do that :p only time and more tests, or (hopefully not) the arrival of AF, will tell. Personally I still have hope for you this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

i know its really bad. i think i need to go for a lie down because i'm feeling a bit nauseous and dizzy :(


----------



## horseypants

stephaniec, sorry about the emotional roller coaster. i have my fingers crossed for you. 

thanks ladies for the warm welcome. congrats to krippy and mrsMcD <3
hi sunkiss! u look beautiful in your pic xoxoxoxox

.....i'm 6 weeks post d&c and im spotting. (brown spotting last night and the night before) i know it's got to be some kind of weird start to af but i keep tricking myself into thinking i'm prego. it's torture. i don't have proper cramps or anything and last ngiht i was reading stuff online that said some people had this minimal brown spotting and then had to wait another 8 weeks for a real af! at least if that's where i'm headed, hopefully you all will have 8 weeks worth of news as i wait for something to happen. 

good luck everyone, regardless of where you're at today <3


----------



## StefanieC

ok lying down is boring so am now on here again lol.
i thought i'd upload the pics i took this morning of this mornings IC test on the ever so slight chance there is anything to see, not that there is.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0197.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0198.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stefanie, you remind me of myself so much. It's cute! I just can't even sit still or relax when I think I may see a line fo some sort. It's mid numbing isn't it? 

I do see a bit of a line on the first test for sure. Not sure what it is though. I dont see any color in the line though. :(


----------



## StefanieC

i'm going to try to not test again until Friday now (yeah right :haha:)


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> girls i need my hand smacked! i kinda got the tests from this morning out of the trash to look again :blush:
> the light antibody line from the FRER has dissappeared but there is now a really faint line on the IC that is ever so slightly less squinty than the one from yesterday. i know its an evap because i did it nearly 11 hours ago, whoops :dohh: why oh why did i get it back out, i think i need to start throwing the trash out right after i chuck tests out lol.

Aww I used to do that too, don't worry I think a lot of us did :) Sometimes I would just hide them somewhere I could easily get to them later on, sometimes I would stuff them down in the trash and then dig them out hours later. I messed around editing the second picture you posted and I see something too. There's still hope! You aren't out until the wicked witch shows!


----------



## StefanieC

i said i wouldn't test again until Friday but you guys are making me tempted to do it tomorrow lol


----------



## sunkiss

:hi: krippy, glad to see ur doing good hun :D!!

MrsMc if u dont sit down somewhere with ur 10lb gain, i am so jealous :haha:!! forget about that obese crap, u r pregnant n u did an awesome job by only gaining 10 lbs, please do not even feel bad about that!! n quite frankly i know wut the bmi chart says but u carry ur weight very well n look far from obese :D!!

horseypants my first cycle after my loss was really wacky, it took a few cycles for my hormones to balance out again, my doc said that was pretty normal n common, i was brown spotting alot too, but by my 2nd cycle i started to feel normal again n thats when i got my bfp :D!!

stef, i laughed so hard when i read about the trash cause it remind me of the many times i did that lol!! i drove my OH crazy about those lines n going back n forth with it especially if i had a little glimmer there!! i agree with the other ladies by saying u still have a very good shot n are still in the game as long as af is not here so lets keep our fingers crossed we still get the bfp :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

stef i am still seeing a faint on the 2nd test too, i think i read the ic are suppose to be very sensitive, maybe even more than frer but i did read about evaps with them too so it can go either way, lets just pray frer was not as sensitive n hcg is still building, oh n u r a bonafide poas addict like us so i know i will be seeing a test tomorrow :haha:!!


----------



## StefanieC

ah what are you guys doing to me lol.
well we will see if you are right tomorrow sunkiss, as i am off to bed because i'm getting a bit emotional about everything and think sleep is the best thing for it. night girls x


----------



## sunkiss

:hugs: rest well hun


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wake up and POAS for us! LOL Get some rest honey and we will see what tomorrow holds for you.


----------



## shantehend

Hello ladies!! I had my 28-wk appt today and all is well. My sugar was normal so I don't have to do the 3-hr glucose test. Woohoo! But doc said I am anemic and have to take iron pills twice a day. Other than that, I'm gaining the normal 1 lb a week so I'm up to 187 lbs. Not bad, and I'm not concerned about the weight gain because it doesn't stay forever. The only other thing, and the doc isnt concerned at all, is that my fundal height was 27.5. I have my follow-up ultrasound to check her kidney growth tomorrow morning, so they will let me know if she is growing properly.


----------



## MrsMcD123

So there goes my only gaining 10 lbs theory!!! I gained 7 JUST THIS PAST MONTH!!!! :dohh: I don't know how in the heck that is possible man, that's SO BAD! :wacko: I'll be more careful this month. No more soda for one! 

So we did get a really quick little scan, and I asked the doc if he could measure him cause I've been dying to know how big he is. He's about 3.5 lbs already and measuring 2 and a half weeks ahead! He took 3 different measurements, all of them were showing over 30 weeks! He averaged them together and it came out to 30 weeks and 2 days, and I'm 27 weeks and 5 days now. I think this is going to be a really big baby.

Stef- I'd tell you good night and good luck in the morning but you probably won't see this until after you've already woken up and tested. So here's hoping we can all see something again :) If you ever want someone to play with the pictures to see what I can find, I'd be more than happy. In fact, I already have been just haven't been posting them lol 

sunkiss- thank you for being so damn sweet :) :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, wow he is going to be a big boy. My kids were all small with the exception of one. So I expect my lil princess to be between 6 and 7 lbs as well.


----------



## seaweed eater

Horsey -- I'm sorry about your situation, I think that would really mess with my head :hugs: it is so cruel that after something as horrible as an m/c you have the further torture of waiting for your body to go back to normal. My heart totally goes out to you.

Stef -- hope you are getting some sleep :lol: TTC is so crazymaking! If you are getting overwhelmed then for goodness' sake take a break and watch some trashy TV or something to take your mind off it! :hugs:

Shante -- sounds like we had identical checkups this week. Congrats on passing the glucose test :thumbup: and welcome to club anemia. Have you had that before? I mentioned it to my mom and she said she was anemic with all of her pregnancies, so maybe it runs in the family. My fundal height has been 1 cm behind ever since they started measuring it, which means it is growing on track and I'm happy with that.

MrsMcD -- wow 3.5 pounds is getting close to the weight of an ACTUAL BABY! :p I'm not surprised you are gaining weight yourself sustaining such a big guy. I wouldn't worry about the 7 lbs unless you also happen to be really swollen. Maybe you just had extra food in your stomach or something. I'm with Sunkiss -- I think you look great, and there is enough to worry about in pregnancy without stressing about differences of a few pounds. As long as baby is healthy, and yours is!! :hugs:

Girls, I had a massage today...it was so nice :cloud9: and my mom took me out to shop for baby clothes! I can't believe it...his first clothes! We have nowhere to put them! :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Whoops, duplicate post. Sorry!


----------



## StefanieC

Shante - thats good news on your test. is 27.5 a good fundal height? i have no idea about that stuff :shrug:

MrsMcD - aww i'm glad they measured him for you :thumbup:

Seaweed - i think trash tv is a good idea, i'm planning to have a 'Ghost Whisperer' marathon today as I just discovered it on Lovefilm :) :coffee:

Horsey - i send many hugs your way :hugs:

Crownjewelz - i of course gave in and tested this morning but it was definitely a bfn, not even a squinter of a line :( so i didn't bother taking a picture of it.

i don't think i'm going to bother testing again for at least a few days, its getting too disheartening


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD 7lbs is really not a whole lot in the big scheme of things. Girl, you are pregnant and you ARE going to gain a little bit of weight. Don't be hard on yourself at all. 17lbs for being as far along as you are is perfectly fine. You're getting to your latter end of your pregnanacy. I think your're doing wonderful! Smile! 

Man just talking about massages makes me want to go get one. Jealous. :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, I'm glad to know it's not just me. I had anemia with my 2nd pregnancy. I don't remember how the doc dealt with it. The way I forgot you would think it was 20 yrs ago and my daughter is only 10 yrs old now. LOL. My memory is getting bad. I guess it can be from the stress I'm under lately. This is the first pregnancy where my fundal height wasn't spot on. I've always heard doctors say it should correspond to the number of weeks you are. But he isn't concerned.
The ultrasound went well. I am so glad that her kidneys are normal size and the pylectasis has resolved. He wants me to return in 6 weeks to make sure it stays gone. if everything is fine at that point I would have nothing to worry about. She weighs 2 lbs 15 ozs which the tech said is good, so I guess as long as she is growing I shouldn't be too concerned about my size and fundal height.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey there ladies, I was just lurking and read some problems about anemia? Have you tried Floridex liquid iron? It doesn't constipate you as badly and it absorbs much better than pills.
But whatever you do, make sure you are getting enough iron when you're preggers, it's the main supplement that when you're short of it during pregnancy causes really bad stuff to happen...post partum depression, is now linked to learning disabilities, ADHD and other developmental problems. 
Take care!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's great news Shante! :happydance: Sounds like she is doing great in there! I hope this is finally your easy girl pregnancy.
Regarding fundal height, what I've read in a few places is that within 2-3 cm is considered fine, and of course the growth curve is as important as the absolute size.


----------



## seaweed eater

2have4kids said:


> Hey there ladies, I was just lurking and read some problems about anemia? Have you tried Floridex liquid iron? It doesn't constipate you as badly and it absorbs much better than pills.
> But whatever you do, make sure you are getting enough iron when you're preggers, it's the main supplement that when you're short of it during pregnancy causes really bad stuff to happen...post partum depression, is now linked to learning disabilities, ADHD and other developmental problems.
> Take care!

Thanks...my doctor recommended slow release iron pills and so far I haven't had any problems with those, so I think for now I'm going to stick to what was recommended. I was just barely under normal so hopefully can avoid some of these complications...plus my siblings and I turned out fine despite apparently depriving our mom of iron :p it's interesting that you say that about effects on the baby b/c my doctor also said, and I know I have heard elsewhere, that the fetus will take what it needs (as long as it's available) and anemia is therefore mostly a problem for the mother. But PPD, I have definitely heard about that. Anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## beeba

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here for a while. Actually, I've been reading but not posting anything. I'm just so frustrated! I've been taking 2 pregnancy tests everyday and still nothing. Not even a faint line. I would even be happy with an evaporation line but I don't even have that! Well, no sign of AF and no pregnancy signs either. I actually do have some weird things going on but I'm not sure if they're pregnancy related or not. My belly button has been hard since 4dpo and for the past 3 days I've been having this really empty feeling in my stomach even after I've eaten. Oh, and I've started getting dandruff? :S I know these things are all so weird but what can I think when I'm ttc and af hasn't shown her ugly face?

Seaweedeater - I don't chart my temperatures but I do check every morning. It's been quite high for 10 days now. I usually know when I ovulate because my cm get sticky and stretchy when I do (sorry TMI) BTW, so sorry about your anemia, I hope you get better very soon :hug: I'm sure &#305;t's nothing to worry about though, the supplements you take will take good care of it :) 

stefanie - Are you going to get a blood test? I'm getting mine done tomorrow afternoon. Got my FX. I am so nervous, I'm so dreading a bfn. Either way, I'll make sure I'll post it here and let you all know what happened. 

xoxox to all of you beautiful ladies <3


----------



## StefanieC

beeba, i'm planning to go back and get another blood test if they will do one. But i'm going to wait until the week of 2nd July as DH has his important job interview thing on the Friday before and he can't afford to be distracted by test results or anything. it dos mean waiting another week or 2 though which drives me insane. i'm not doing anymore hpts until at least Monday now, that way if those faint shadows we saw were real then it would show up by then hopefully.

i can't wait to hear your results x


----------



## beeba

Oh, I wish you all the best too. Waiting is so freaking hard! You should definitely get yourself occupied with something, time will move faster then :) FX for the both of us :hug:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: and bucketloads of :dust: to both of you...what a tough wait. Take care of yourselves and stay busy!


----------



## StefanieC

well i'm in the middle of crocheting a baby blanket so thats keeping me busy :)


----------



## horseypants

ooh lovely : ) make sure to post pics. 

my news today is that af is really officially here and i will ttc in earnest next cycle. xo


----------



## seaweed eater

Horsey :hugs: Glad you are out of limbo! Here's to a...would this be a March baby?


----------



## horseypants

ooh that'd be perfect :)

....off to find a calculator..............

seaweed eater, how does it feeeeeeel? i can't wait to be 28 weeks prego someday xoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on AF Horseypants! 

FXd for all the ladies that are waiting for results! I hope you find out for peace of mind soon Stef and Beeba!

Hello to all my other great ladies! :)


----------



## StefanieC

yay for AF horsey! hopefully i'll be following soon.


----------



## Crownjewelz

My favorite ladies I have a weird question... Here it goes. 

Ok so after BDing and you are all (clears throat) nasty down there, do you immediately get up and wipe off? I'm scared I'm killing soldiers, if you know what I mean. I know there is going to be leakage regardless and you can't get around that. I'm just worried I'm lessening my chances for some reason. I'm scared to shower after too. I always lay flat for about 5 mins after. Then I always want to get up and bath like clean people do lol. Am I crazy? I already know what ever is inside is enough but I'm scared of killing my his swimmers.


----------



## seaweed eater

horseypants said:


> seaweed eater, how does it feeeeeeel? i can't wait to be 28 weeks prego someday xoxoxo

Aww hon, you will be 28 weeks prego so soon and this TTC time will just be a distant memory! :hugs: It feels awesome...and stressful...there are things I absolutely love about it and things that freak me out! And physically, it feels...well by now like what you would expect, to be honest! Like someone stretched out your belly and somehow put a squirmy little baby in there :wacko: plus some heartburn and backache!



Crownjewelz said:


> Ok so after BDing and you are all (clears throat) nasty down there, do you immediately get up and wipe off? I'm scared I'm killing soldiers, if you know what I mean. I know there is going to be leakage regardless and you can't get around that. I'm just worried I'm lessening my chances for some reason. I'm scared to shower after too. I always lay flat for about 5 mins after. Then I always want to get up and bath like clean people do lol. Am I crazy? I already know what ever is inside is enough but I'm scared of killing my his swimmers.

Hmm, while TTC I didn't clean off, and in fact tried to stay lying down, for at least half an hour afterward. Kept my legs up for as much of that time as possible, but not the whole time. Afterward got up to clean off and try to expel the remainder so I wouldn't confuse it with CM. Now suddenly I'm wondering if I should be embarrassed about all of this :haha:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> My favorite ladies I have a weird question... Here it goes.
> 
> Ok so after BDing and you are all (clears throat) nasty down there, do you immediately get up and wipe off? I'm scared I'm killing soldiers, if you know what I mean. I know there is going to be leakage regardless and you can't get around that. I'm just worried I'm lessening my chances for some reason. I'm scared to shower after too. I always lay flat for about 5 mins after. Then I always want to get up and bath like clean people do lol. Am I crazy? I already know what ever is inside is enough but I'm scared of killing my his swimmers.

I'd usually have a pillow under my butt, then keep laying down for as long as I could stand (usually about 15 minutes) then I'd get up, wipe off, and use a pantyliner to catch all the slow leakage. At one point I used those Softcup things but that was really nasty and it sucked taking them out! But shoot, if laying down for 5 minutes then cleaning up worked for you before, that sounds much more pleasant than having to lay around and let the remainders slowly leak out into a pantyliner! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

I would lay down for at least 1/2 hour somtimes longer with a pillow under my butt too. Then I would go to the washroom. I was giving those swimmers all the help they could get and it has worked 3 times for me!


----------



## 2have4kids

I've always twisted around and put my feet up on the headboard for at least 1/2hour. When I'm getting my feet up he usually gets me a kleenex to do a little wipe up. Next month I've decided to use my diva cup/soft cup after to keep it all up there while I sleep.

It's not gross, it's what we have to do to get knocked up.


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD123 said:


> I'd usually have a pillow under my butt, then keep laying down for as long as I could stand (usually about 15 minutes) then I'd get up, wipe off, and use a pantyliner to catch all the slow leakage. At one point I used those Softcup things but that was really nasty and it sucked taking them out! But shoot, if laying down for 5 minutes then cleaning up worked for you before, that sounds much more pleasant than having to lay around and let the remainders slowly leak out into a pantyliner! :haha:

thats what i do too, i'd much rather use a pantyliner than find its all in my pants lol.

edit: i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I stayed laying down flat for about 10 mins. It's about all I can stand. Laying there with slimy wet stuff leaking out of me is pretty nasty to say the least. I read last night that it doesn't really matter anyways because everything you need to get pregnant is so far up inside of you all the excess it just that, excess.


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> edit: i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate!

Woo-hoo! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> MrsMcD123 said:
> 
> 
> I'd usually have a pillow under my butt, then keep laying down for as long as I could stand (usually about 15 minutes) then I'd get up, wipe off, and use a pantyliner to catch all the slow leakage. At one point I used those Softcup things but that was really nasty and it sucked taking them out! But shoot, if laying down for 5 minutes then cleaning up worked for you before, that sounds much more pleasant than having to lay around and let the remainders slowly leak out into a pantyliner! :haha:
> 
> thats what i do too, i'd much rather use a pantyliner than find its all in my pants lol.
> 
> edit: i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate!Click to expand...

Yay Stefanie this is great news!! I hope it's true and you will be on the same page as me and Bree are on. Good Luck and lots of baby dust to you honey.


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz - I know what you mean. I felt the same way when DH and I bd last month. I couldn't wait to get up and have a shower.

Stefanie - I'm so happy to hear that :hugs: At least you're not in limbo anymore :)

As for me, I went to the hospital today hoping I would get a blood test that would settle everything. However, the doctor only did a transabdominal ultrasound and told me that she couldn't see anything so I wasn't pregnant. Assuming I was pregnant, wouldn't it be too early for the baby to show up on a transabdominal ultrasound? I would only be 4w 5d pregnant and I have read before that you ought to be at least 5 - 6 weeks pregnant for it to show :( 

What do you girls think? Is there still any hope for me?


----------



## StefanieC

yeah i'm pretty sure it wouldn't show up yet, you'd have to have an 'inside' scan (i dunno what its actually called)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Wishing all good things for our ladies who are ttc. Can't wait to look at some more tests!!


----------



## StefanieC

ow i am having really bad pains! :( i don't know if its AF, Ov or something else but i know what i'm hoping for!


----------



## Crownjewelz

We be :sex::sex::sleep::sex: ing it up over here. Whew... 
After this week I need a stiff drink and a break. Lol Makin rainbow... 

Hope you girls got a laugh off of that.

Have a wonderful weekend ladies


----------



## beeba

Haha crownjewelz!! Though it is tiring, it's also a lot of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## beeba

Stefanie - Does that mean you're sure you're not preggo? How certain are you?


----------



## StefanieC

beeba said:


> Stefanie - Does that mean you're sure you're not preggo? How certain are you?

well i'm not 100% of anything at the moment. i may have already ovulated, or not going to, or be pregnant or none of the above :shrug:

I will be doing another pregnancy test on Monday, then Friday, then Monday etc until something happens; either my scan appointment, a BFP, or AF. Not much else i can do apart from BD every other day in the mean time just in case.

EDIT: i'm having more pains today so maybe ov is coming


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ugh woke up in the middle of the night with the worst ovulation pains on the same side they took the baby out of my tube. Kinda scares me that my tube is blocked or something and the egg can't move through it again. Still hurts now after I took a pain pill. If it doesn't stop or get better I'm going to the hospital to get a test done to make sure it's not blocked. Then I have the brilliant idea that it might just be ovulation pains and I'm just tripping for no reason. Waiting it out.... If its gas I'm a moron. LOL


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> My favorite ladies I have a weird question... Here it goes.
> 
> Ok so after BDing and you are all (clears throat) nasty down there, do you immediately get up and wipe off? I'm scared I'm killing soldiers, if you know what I mean. I know there is going to be leakage regardless and you can't get around that. I'm just worried I'm lessening my chances for some reason. I'm scared to shower after too. I always lay flat for about 5 mins after. Then I always want to get up and bath like clean people do lol. Am I crazy? I already know what ever is inside is enough but I'm scared of killing my his swimmers.

Everytime we BD I always put tissue down there as I get so much stuff left over, I then lay there for about 5-10 mins then get up and go to the loo and clean it up lol....I do this all the time, not just when we were TTC

x


----------



## c1403

horseypants said:


> Hey guys, I've been stalking this thread for quite a while. It was the first one I read through when I joined b&b! Since then, I have had 2 losses. One very early loss, mmc in September. And a more recent one - I should have been due December 7th. I'm not over either to be honest, but I'm getting by. I passed the first one naturally, but with the more recent mmc, I had a d&c. That was about 6 weeks ago and now I am either due for af or just had some implantation spotting. I think it's time to admit it, I'm already ttc... I'm 34 and got engaged a few months ago to my partner of 2 years. He's 35. We are trying for our first child. I am scared! And so glad to have people to talk to. It's been pretty intense and though I get a bit dramatic and hate that, it does absolutely no good to hold it all in. Ok, lots of love to everyone and
> 
> :dust:

Welcome to the thread hun. Sorry about your losses. Alot of us ladies on here have gone through losses and eventually gone on to get a BFP. Stick with us, we'll get you there xx


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> I'm sorry Stef :nope: As great as the price is for those ICs, they can seriously suck some times.
> 
> Welcome to beeba and horseypants :hi: This is really cool having all these new ladies around here! Glad you guys have joined us :)
> 
> Nothing new here at the moment really. I have an OB appointment today, and we usually get a really quick little scan so I'm going to see if he can measure Silas for us, I'm dying to know how big he is now! I'm a little nervous about getting a talkin' to about weight gain. I've gained 10 lbs so far which I know isn't much but when you start out "obese" you're only supposed to gain between 10-15 lbs so hopefully my doc will be okay with it. Last appointment he told me my weight gain was "impeccable" but I've gained 3 lbs in the last month, yikes. Oh well, I'm going to try to not worry too much.

Hi Hun
My midwife hasnt weighed me since 8 weeks but I weighed myself and have put on 14lbs exactly....I was 'obese' too before starting out...although looking at myself I think its all baby, my bump has really grown and I can feel her kicks everywhere lol x


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Sorry for my multiple posts, this thread moves so fast I have pages and pages of posts to read lol...and i dont know how to multi quote lol.

Sending lots of :dust: to those ladies TTC. My tip for trying to stop POAS is to wake up and do a wee really quickly, that way you have no time to get hte test ready etc...this is how I got through my testing before I got my BFP and i was 18dpo when I got mine.

I feel for you in limbo waiting for AF, I was lucky and my cycles were regular and short (25 days). This is our lucky post and I cant wait to be reading about all your BFPs and pregnancy appointments sometime soon....IT WILL HAPPEN.

As for me, I had my GTT test last week, was so boring waiting for 3 hours but went ok. I get my results by post if all normal or by tel call if theres a problem. I am a little concerned as I am overweight anyway but in my head its a statistic, I am quite fit an healthy in all other ways and my pregnancy has gone well....only I have started eating alot of crap lately. Ive put on 14lb so far.

My OH started painting babys room today, although he has now stopped half way and is chilling out, I feel like moaning at him to finish but he does work hard all week lol...Ill let my mum tell him off when she calls later ha ha.


I am feeling really well althoug come 8pm I am so tired and start feeling really tight so have to go to bed and lie down, and I'm most comfy on my back...which I shouldnt be doing so am moving about in bed loads, its such a effort now.

Lots of love ladies

Ill check back on you all soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

This is what I did all weekend. Finally... we waited a whole year to paint our bedroom the color we wanted. So glad it's over! :happydance:

I'm almost 100% sure I ovulate on Sat. Had crazy ovulations pains that started in the middle of the night and stopped in the afternoon. Hope we caught the egg this weekend. All we can do now is just wait it out. Woo-Hoo, another 2WW. Lets the testing commence.


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies :hi:

sorry i have been away for a lil bit, needed to take a lil break, was in a lil funk n just needed to get myself together n back focused, i guess it was a combination of things plus my hormones are not helping lol....i was just feeling tired of being in this hospital n not being able to enjoy my pregnancy like a normal pregnant woman n i been thinking of Olivia alot lately, i know when 7/3 comes it will be hard again cause thats when i got my bfp with her, i am feeling much better now though, just needed to have my moment n now i can :D again!! just have a few more weeks here, they will let me go on 7/13 the day b4 my shower n just a few days shy of 32 weeks so i am looking forward to that!! i have to go catch up on everyone, i feel behind on things, then i will come back n comment, hope everyone is well, miss u ladies :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Sunkiss I'm so sorry honey. You poor thing, you probably feel trapped in the hospital. Keep the faith and stay positive. Lots of hugs to you today. You will get through this. He has brought you this far, and will carry you through the rest. Love you sister.


----------



## seaweed eater

Good evening ladies :hugs: how are we all doing?

Stef, any update on ovulation? I think it definitely looks like your body is trying to ovulate! Fingers crossed this is your egg!! :dust:

Jewelz, glad you are feeling better today. Your bedroom looks awesome! Congrats on TWW :happydance:

C, I hope the glucose test comes back normal! And that your OH finished the painting :p

Sunkiss honey I'm sorry you've been feeling down :hugs: you're going through a lot between bed rest and remembering your milestones and anniversaries with Olivia, so it's totally understandable. You are strong and I can't wait to hear what it's like when you finally hold your little girl! So glad you will be out of the hospital soon. Take care in the meantime!

Happy 29 weeks to you and Shante! YAY another week closer to term!!! :wohoo:

No real news from me fortunately...trying to make a last push to get work projects done, working on the baby's room and enjoying his wiggles, savoring the last days of peace and quiet with DH :cloud9: hope all you full-circlers and your beans are healthy and feeling well tonight!


----------



## StefanieC

Well my temp went up a bit today so fingers crossed my body has decided to do the right thing finally!

Seaweed - i can't wait til feel those wiggles for myself

Jewelz - that colour is beautiful, 2 walls in my living room are a similar colour and i love it

Sunkiss - Oh hun, i'm sorry you're feeling that way. I know nothing i can say can make it better but we are here for you :hugs:

C1403 - good luck on your results

sorry to anyone i've missed xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I know I'm only 3 DPO today but I woke up this monring with something that is very odd for me. My :holly: are super full and feel heavy and tender. This NEVER happens to me ever! The only time my :holly: have ever hurt me is when I was pregnant the first time. Weird thing is that it didnt happen until 3 weeks after I got my BFP at 14DPO. They didn't even hurt when I was on my cycle. Weird! :holly:


----------



## Krippy

Sounds promising Jewelz! Can't wait until you test! :)

When are you testing Stef? GL hun!

Thinking of you Sunkiss...Hope you are feeling better doll! It must be so hard to be in bed all day not to mention the hospital and not in your own house. Just think soon you will have a precious little girl to keep you running around like crazy so think of it as rest! :) Hugs to you!


----------



## StefanieC

Well my temperature dropped quite a bit this morning so I think ov didn't happen after all. I'm still going to test once every week or something until something happens. If I havent had a BFP or af by late next week then I'm going to make another doc app.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Bree my TWW buddy where are you at sista? I need to know where you are at with all of this....


----------



## Crownjewelz

Everyone is very quiet on the thread lately... Is everyone doing ok? I hope so. Thinking about all of you ladies.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for asking, Jewelz :hugs: all good over here! Excited about next week...I have a dentist appointment, which I'm NOT excited about, but once I get past that there's a growth scan and then my baby shower during the weekend! Also have been making progress on getting the apartment ready, which feels good. Excited and grateful for every day that passes when I still feel those squirms!

How are you doing? How is the TWW treating you?? :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well today! :wave: Let's hear some updates!


----------



## Crownjewelz

AWWW YAY, baby shower time!! That is so exciting!! Post some pics of some of the things you end up getting. I hope its super successful and you come home with a lot of stuff. 

This TWW has been so calm and relaxed so far. Weirdest TWW ever. I have no desire to test at all and I'm just trusting God on it. I'm not symptom spotting very much and I just feel very relax and chill. It's nice for once to not be going nutty. i gave it to God this time and he is going to work it all out in his timing. I have faith! 
Not to get confused though :haha:, I will be testing when I get to be around 10DPO. So sometime next Tuesday or so. I'll post tests so everyone can have line eye with me. I promised myself I wouldn't test and waste a ton of money this cycle when I don't need to. I have a drawer full of IC's and I have 2 FRER and 1 digi. I'm holding out on those until I see a line on an IC. 
Wish me luck. :laugh2:


----------



## StefanieC

seaweed - good luck on the scan and shower.

jewelz - can't wait to see those tests and i wish you luck too.

AFM, no change whatsoever so i have had enough and i am calling the docs tomorrow to get an appointment either for Friday or Monday because i just can't handle this anymore.Sorry to bring the mood down guys x


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> seaweed - good luck on the scan and shower.
> 
> jewelz - can't wait to see those tests and i wish you luck too.
> 
> AFM, no change whatsoever so i have had enough and i am calling the docs tomorrow to get an appointment either for Friday or Monday because i just can't handle this anymore.Sorry to bring the mood down guys x


Stef I can't imagine how you must feel right now. No AF or BFP. It must be agonizing not knowing what is going on with your body at the moment. :hugs:
I would be losing my mind too. I don't blame you for wanting to go back to the Dr again. There is something going on and you they need to help you out instead of just dismissing it. I hope you get some answers soon and then you can get back on track with TTC again. Good luck sweetheart and let us know what happens with you.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm going to call first thing in the morning and ask for the first available appointment with a female doctor. I'm not seeing a man after the one I saw first off which was almost a month ago now.


----------



## beeba

Hi ladies,

Sunkiss - lots and lots of :hugs: I can't imagine how it must feel, but hey, not much is left. Soon you'll be out and you'll be busy preparing yourself to meet your lovely rainbow! :cloud9:

Seaweedeater - Sorry about the dentist, they're never fun :nope: I've always been afraid of them :D Have fun at the shower and GL with the scans :hugs:

Jewels - GL with the testing! Hope you get your :bfp: asap! :hugs:

Stefanie - I'm so sorry that you're still hanging in limbo :hugs: I've also been there and I know how bad it feels not to know. You should definitely see a doctor very soon! :hugs: 

AFM, the witch finally got me! 12 days late! Ugh! This has never happened to me before I don't know why my body decided to do that this time :shrug: But, I'm glad she's finally here at least now I can start a new cycle and get on with some more :sex: hehe

xx to all of you sweet ladies :kiss:


----------



## Krippy

Glad your body is ready to get back to TTC Beeba! GL...FXd for you!

Glad that the 2WW is going calmly for you Jewelz...I can't wait for you to bust out that drawer of test! :)

Hope you get some news soon Stef. Sorry you are in limbo...I know how hard it is.

Hi Seaweed! Have fun at your baby shower and getting the apartment ready! Not long now before you will have your little man there! It has gone so fast!

Hi Bree, Sunkiss, Eeyore, C, Horsey, Shante...Sorry if I have missed anyone!

I had a Dr. appt today. Everything was great...BP was super, heard the HB and...GOT MY C-Section Date! December 5th, 8am! They do something special here at my hospital and the surgery in done in the maternity ward so the baby never leaves you, even when you are in recovery from the spinal. I am so excited as that was one of my worst fears. They will consider letting me give birth vaginally if the baby is small enough but they doubt that that will happen. I can't believe I got it already. He also gave me a plan of action for my pregnancy. 1 u/s every month starting at 24 weeks. At 32 weeks I will have an NST every week as well as a u/s. They plan on taking good care of me and I am so excited!


----------



## seaweed eater

Crownjewelz said:


> This TWW has been so calm and relaxed so far. Weirdest TWW ever. I have no desire to test at all and I'm just trusting God on it. I'm not symptom spotting very much and I just feel very relax and chill. It's nice for once to not be going nutty. i gave it to God this time and he is going to work it all out in his timing. I have faith!

That sounds WONDERFUL. What a great mindset for a TWW. And not easy to accomplish! :thumbup:

Can't wait for when you test. :hugs: I think it's wise to stick to ICs at first...feels to me like it would put less pressure on the whole thing.



StefanieC said:


> AFM, no change whatsoever so i have had enough and i am calling the docs tomorrow to get an appointment either for Friday or Monday because i just can't handle this anymore.Sorry to bring the mood down guys x

I'm so sorry hon :hugs: I think you are absolutely right to ask for an appointment. From your chart it looks like your body has tried to ov a few times and hasn't succeeded...that would be my non-expert opinion. Is it normal for you to have so much mid-cycle spotting?



beeba said:


> AFM, the witch finally got me! 12 days late! Ugh! This has never happened to me before I don't know why my body decided to do that this time :shrug: But, I'm glad she's finally here at least now I can start a new cycle and get on with some more :sex: hehe

Hey hon :hugs: I'm sorry about AF, but glad you are out of limbo at least. Have fun making that baby :D



Krippy said:


> I had a Dr. appt today. Everything was great...BP was super, heard the HB and...GOT MY C-Section Date! December 5th, 8am! They do something special here at my hospital and the surgery in done in the maternity ward so the baby never leaves you, even when you are in recovery from the spinal. I am so excited as that was one of my worst fears. They will consider letting me give birth vaginally if the baby is small enough but they doubt that that will happen. I can't believe I got it already. He also gave me a plan of action for my pregnancy. 1 u/s every month starting at 24 weeks. At 32 weeks I will have an NST every week as well as a u/s. They plan on taking good care of me and I am so excited!

OOOHHH that's such exciting news! December 5th, I like it :thumbup: that's so awesome that the baby will get to stay with you afterward. I think that's so important, and definitely something I will be asking for as much and as loudly as I can if I have a section. :p I'm really, really glad you will be monitored so closely. It sounds like they understand how much you want to avoid another heartbreaking situation, and it doesn't sound like medical people always understand those situations, so I'm very glad you seem to be in good hands. :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

No not usually. It's only the tiniest of bit each time, if I hadn't been wearing a pantyliner (tmi) just in case af hits me suddenly without warning as sometimes happens then I wouldn't have even noticed it.
I agree with you that my body tried to ovulate a couple of times but for some reason didn't succeed.


----------



## StefanieC

i've just called the docs and i'v managed to get an appointment for 12.35 today with the nice doctor :happydance: keep your fingers crossed for me that she will give me provera or something


----------



## EeyoreGirl

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/EeyoreGirl7700/6-26-12001.jpg

Here he is!! It's a boy!!


----------



## StefanieC

beautiful boy!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh goodness Eeyore he is so beautiful! Yay for another boy!


----------



## StefanieC

well i'm back from the doctors and it was the biggest waste of time! She refused to help me and said she wouldn't prescribe me anything because there is 'no point'. Then she told me to relax and stop worrying about it - i swear if one more person says that to me then i will punch them in the face!
She also said why would i want AF to come and i said because we are ttc and i'm on cd70 and haven't even ovulated and we want to get pregnant and she said well you can still try, so i said but i'm not ovulating and she said 'so you can still try'. Now i'm no expert but i'm pretty damn sure you have to ovulate to get pregnant!
So i have to wait for this scan appointment to come in the post which could take another month and who knows if they will even do anything then! :growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the boy Eeyore! So beautiful! :)

Sorry you are no closer to answers Stef! Thinking of you hun!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stefanie it sounds like you need to find another Dr who will help you and get you back on track. That is ridiculous!! If I was you I would be fuming mad and blow up at somebody. Stupid Dr's!!! Ha! Now I'm mad for you. I would call around to another Dr and see what you can do to get another appointment. Best of luck my dear. :hug:


----------



## StefanieC

well going to another doctor surery would consist of getting all my notes sent over etc which could take a while but i may have to if i want any help.


----------



## Crownjewelz

It could be well worth it if these other Dr's won't help you.


----------



## sunkiss

hey gurls,

i been reading n happy to see all is well :D!! i am doing much better, just been taking a break, thank u ladies for always having my back with support :hugs:!! happy 29 weeks to some of us, i cannot believe we are @ 29 weeks now, not saying it all went fast but i couldnt see this day in the beginning because it was so far away, but i wished n hope so much to get here n praise be to God i am here :happydance:!! although every week is a milestone for me, next week is a huge one, i cant believe we will finally be in the 30's, it really is feeling so real to me now cause time is getting near n @ 30 weeks the baby's survival rate is 98% wooohooo!! OH put the baby's crib together n when he send me the pic i just bust out crying because i know it is real now, when i seen the invitations for my baby shower i cried again...i had to pinch myself to make sure i wasnt dreaming lol...just felt like a dream cause i waited 40 long yrs for this but just goes to show its when God says it will happen..i owe it all to Him :D!! i get my growth scan on monday n cant wait to see how much she weighs now, i know she has grown cause these kicks are jabs now lol n she really has her own character n will let me know wut she likes n doesnt like lol, i am starting to feel her body parts, i can feel her back leg n booty which is always sticking out making me lopsided on the right side ha ha, she is head down i hope she remains that way, i can feel her feet kicks all the way at the top of my belly so she is getting long :D!!

yay jewelz u are in 2ww again, glad u put it in Gods hands, best place u can put it, cause u already know how powerful he is, praying this is ur rainbow cycle n cant wait to see those test :D!!

beeba yay ur body is starting to get back on track n b4 u know it u will have that rainbow bfp along with jewelz, keeping it crossed for u hun :D!!

stef, im sorry to hear u r still in limbo hunny, i can so relate to ur situation since i been there so many times n it really sucks :(!! i really think it would be worth it looking into getting another dr while u are waiting for the scan ASAP!!! i cannot tell u how many times dr's have told me the same they are telling u now n it is completely unnecessary for u to just wait when they are things they can do to help!! pisses me off really cause i lived that way for yrs, only ovulating a few times a yr n didnt know it at that time!! today they have so much intervention to help u ovulate so its no reason for u to wait, i hope u get another doc n get this resolved hun :hugs:!!

omg eeyore congrats on ur beautiful baby boy :happydance:!! he is adorable so happy for u hun, now we have evened out the numbers, 3 :blue: n 3 :pink:!!! cant wait for krippy which will be the tie breaker ha ha :D!!

yay krippy so happy they are taking really good care of u, sounds like u r in the best hands possible, ur angels are watching over u n guiding this hunny, baby will be here in time for the holidays, wut a beautiful christmas this will be for u this yr, wut a difference a yr makes huh, i am so very happy for u :happydance:!!

cant wait to hear about ur baby shower seaweed, we all have showers coming up now so gonna be exciting to show pics n see wut we got :D!!

hiya shante n c :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

How are my favourite girls getting on?

Sunkiss...sorry you had a bit of a down time, but your so positive and were approaching 30 weeks now so not long until our little ones arrive.

Jewelz....like your attitude for this cycle, stick at it. Hope to see a BFP

Stef....sorry to hear your having a bad time, try another Dr...it must be so infuriating, when TTC we read our bodies inside out and just want to ovulate, have AF or a BFP so I really feel for you. Best of luck, you will get there.

Krippy - glad all is well and you have your date already  

Aww Eeyore a little boy...congrats

Seaweed...Enjoy your baby shower. My sister and I are planning mine tomorrow night. Showers are becoming more popular now in the UK (ive only been to one) so were going to have a girly get together to plan everying. OH mum has already said she wont come as its 'a american thing' how rude!.... Im not fussed as didnt fancy her coming anyway lol

Hugs and Kisses to any other ladies i've forgotten.

As for me, I am doing well. Baby Matilda is growing as I am huge, she loves to give me a good kick here and there. I have 4 weeks left at work before I go on leave, I cannot wait, I am so tired with all the travelling and stess of being at work. I am sorting out all my cover for when I am off and its sooooo hard. I cant wait to sign off and just relax and let the realisim sink in that in less than 12 weeks ill be a mummy :-O

OH and his brother did a good job on the baby's room, they have painted the walls (green and yellow), he still has to do the woodwork/door and then I can start ordering the furniture.
Its so bright and colourful, perfect for a child....I didnt want to go too girly. We are doing a jungle theme with jungle animals all over the walls. Will send pics as we progress some more.

Lots of love ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

c1403, you are a sweety, thanks, can't wait for pics of the jungle! 
seaweed eater ditto on the sweet and thanks! enjoy the shower : ) 
thanks everyone for making me feel welcome 

i have some reading to catch up on cause ive been trying not be obsessed :) af is gone now and it's time to catch the eggy. i'm charting and doing opks. temping could be touch and go since my work and wakeup schedules will be inconsistent for the rest of the summer

crownjewelz, yay! tww! cheering you on <3
....just to catch up a little, with my last bfp, i used softcups to catch the swimmers and i used preseed too. i have to tell you all about this trick in case there's anyone who hasn't ever tried it 'cause it really worked like magic. other than that, i keep "sexy" washcloths in a "sexy drawer" in the den of love lol.

happy 29 weeks sunkiss 

i finally started a ttc journal but the cat's got my tongue. you can see a pic of me and my lil family over there though, just in case you are curious. i'll probably take the pic down in a day or two : )


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies? I noticed I have some weird white floaty flakes in my tinkle! I'm super bloated this evening and my hips ache really bad for some reason. I feel some pressure in my lower abdomen too. It could be the pounds of food I shoveled in my face earlier that is making me so bloated too though. I read today that taking progesterone supplements can cause extra CM to though so that might explain the chunky white flakes in my urine. I hope its not that though :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

jewelz i'm not sure what that could be but i really hope its a good sign for you!

afm, i've decided that desperate times call for desperate measures. I read online that if you brew tea out of fresh parsley and drink it 3-4 times a day for up to 3 days, then it can bring on AF. i dunno how it works but i don't care how as long as it does.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Cramps cramps and more cramps!! Light but still there. Kinda early for me to be having cramps when I'm not due for AF for another 8 days or so. Still have major swollen :holly: and tender. I'm actually very greatful I'm cramping right now. Even if it is just AF cramps. Cramping means implantation in the right place and NOT in my tube like last time. Hopefully that's what it is.


----------



## Krippy

Hoping and wishing for you Jewelz! :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

What day will you start to test Jewlelz? I can't wait!!


----------



## StefanieC

Could very well be implantation cramps. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!:flower:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I started testing this morning with an IC. BFN of course just because it's still way to early. I feel very normal this morning. However, I woke up with a raging headache. Second one I've had in the last few days. Grrrr..... I feel like I have a cold right now and I'm so stuffed up. Sinuses maybe is what's causing it. 
Is it weird I want the cramping to come back? :haha: 
I'm so NOT getting my hopes up this month. I'm just taking it in stride for now. If I am AMAZING, if I'm not, we try again this month.:shrug:

Who needs :coffee:? Me!! Good Morning and Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

I have a silly question ladies. The baby is due on 11/25/12... will I need a snowsuit to take him home in? How cold will it be?


----------



## horseypants

i just read one of the articles linked here and it said that many women regret buying the snowsuits because a blanket works just as well and is easier to deal with. that said, i LOVE the snowsuits and if you do get one, please post pictures! :p xo


----------



## Crownjewelz

Haha I live in Houston, Texas!! I know not a damn thing about a snowsuit. LMAO!! So that said, I have no clue. Sorry babe.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> Haha I live in Houston, Texas!! I know not a damn thing about a snowsuit. LMAO!! So that said, I have no clue. Sorry babe.

Lucky!! Good point.


----------



## sunkiss

got my f'xd tight for u jewelz :dust:!! eeyore i would say yes to the snow suit only because u live upstate n it can get pretty cold up there early, if not so cold i think bundled in blankets n a sweater set would be fine.

ladies, i been looking at some clearance sale stuff for fayth for next summer, i see the sales have already started, we can catch some good buys now, im thinking to get sizes ranging 12-18 mths since our babies will be 9mths when june hits.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Great idea to pick things up on clearance!! You can find amazing deals. I am struggling with what size clothes to buy. I am trying to limit the number of newborn outfits since we have no idea how much he will weigh. Plus, I assume most people will buy newborn sizes for the shower :)


----------



## sunkiss

i know its so hard too predict, especially for FTM's...i asked some moms on this fb pregnancy page n those r the sizes they suggested...sometimes ppl do get things bigger at the showers too, i usually see a range, but yes could be a bunch of newborns, i really dont wanna buy much newborn clothes myself just some onesies cause they grow so quick!! i know by the end of the mth the sales will be even better :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay for sales Sunkiss! When is your baby shower? Coming up soon I would think huh? How are you feeling these days? 

I really wonder where Bree went off to? :shrug: 

How is every one else coming along? Updates ladies, update!! 

I'm feeling normal again today except my boobs still hurta nd I have a big of cramping still. All AF symptoms. Its so hard for me to say whether or not I could be pregnant anymore. The progesterone gives me so many pregnancy symptoms and I simply can't tell if it's just AF coming or not. I giev up on the symptom spotting thing. :laugh: It's going to make me mad crazy if I get myself all worked up and get let down again. I tested with an FRER this morning. BFN of course. Still to early I suppose. I'm going out fo town for the July 4th holiday tomorrow so I won't test again until Friday probably. This cycle has been so weird for me. I've tested all of 4 times this whole time which is so unlike me. I'm having a proud moment! :haha: God is still in control and I am living on his patience alone. Lord knows I have NONE! :haha:

Happy 4th of July ladies!!


----------



## Krippy

EeyoreGirl said:


> I have a silly question ladies. The baby is due on 11/25/12... will I need a snowsuit to take him home in? How cold will it be?

I wouldn't buy a snowsuit as they grow out of them way too fast. You can buy zip up cozies that you can attach to the car seat to keep them nice and snuggly and warm! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies! It's been awhile. Not a whole lot going on here. I think I'm going to pre-register at the hospital this Thursday and ask for a tour. Their website has a virtual tour which is really cool but obviously nothing like actually being there :) Me and hubby start the childbirth classes in a couple of weeks which I'm really excited about. Other than that, I've been weighing myself every day and in the two weeks it's been since my last appointment, I haven't gained an ounce which is good news. I'm not actively trying to not put on weight or anything either, I guess last month was just a fluke with the 7 lb weight gain! 

Baby shower will be on August 4th at 34 weeks, just a couple days over a month to go! The invites just went out. I'm nervous, there are 63 people invited I believe, yikes! Should be fun though :) My crib should be here in the next two weeks, once that is here we can really start to get the nursery in order. 

jewelz- I'm so glad you have such a positive outlook on this whole process! I know it can seriously suck sometimes! 

Hugs to everyone! OH- we should do bump pics again soon! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Jewelz fingers very tightly crossed for you! It's still early, hon. And as MrsMcD said your outlook is terrific. I'm definitely hopeful that this is your month. :dust:

Stef, how are you doing? Did the parsley tea work at all? Hope you are ok :hugs:

Eeyoregirl, I have no idea about the snowsuits, since it doesn't get that cold here, so I'll just agree with Horsey...if you do get one DEFINITELY post a photo! Adorable!!

Regarding clothes, I definitely have heard that it's not worth buying a lot of newborn size stuff b/c they can outgrow it pretty quickly. From what my mom said when she took me shopping, it sounds like they may grow through each 3-month range in about 2 or 2.5 months, so 12-18 clothes for a 9 month old seems pretty consistent with that. :shrug: Of course, my mom has very strong feelings about baby clothes...she doesn't even believe in buying two piece outfits of any kind, or socks...footed pajamas and onesies are absolutely the only things worth buying in her opinion! :p

Can't believe the September girls are hitting 30 weeks this week :cloud9: how amazing would it be for all of us with our various high risk issues to make it all the way to term! Either way we have a very exciting couple of months ahead of us!! :yipee:

Looking forward to our scan on Fri, although I'm afraid of hearing that he's small or that his position isn't good or whatever...but...motherhood = worry, I guess. :p I'm trying to be extra good about my posture this week to encourage him into a good position before the scan. Similarly, flossing my teeth a lot in anticipation of seeing the dentist. I'm a cheater! :haha:

Hope everyone's feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

Hey, I stopped the parsley tea after 2 days rather than 3 as it was giving me quite bad stomach ache and was having no effect af-wise. However in one of my drawers I found some left over norethisterone from when I used to take it when I used to bleed almost constantly and it is pretty much the same thing as provera in that it is synthetic progesterone and a lot of women are prescribed it instead of provera. It stops af while you take it then bleeding starts a few days after you stop it and I had enough for 5 days which is how long you are supposed to take it to bring on af :happydance: I know its naughty but I am now taking it cos if the stupid docs won't give it to me so 'up yours' to them lol. I have a day and a half of tabs left to take as you take them 3 times a day. As you can see by my temps on my chart, it is working nicely so far. I should therefore get af somewhere around 9th/10th July. Wish me luck :)


----------



## sunkiss

baby shower coming up on 7/14, i get outta here the day b4 on the 13th n cant wait wooohooo :D!! i been feeling good lately thank God, i am finally not as fearful n feel like i will make it all the way to term, my OH has teased me from the beginning that i will have to be induced so we shall see lol, funny when he says that cause a girlfriend of mine who was in the same situation as me n did 10 weeks of strict bedrest just delivered her beautiful baby but she had to be induced after all that worry :haha:!! i have such a pretty hot pink dress for the shower, i cant wait to get my mani n pedi, get waxed n look like a diva again :D!! was thinking of Olivia today, it was a yr ago today that i took that positive pregnancy test, was one of my most happiest memory ever, i smiled today instead of crying when i think back of that day n how i instantly fell in luv with her!!

ur keeping a wonderful attitude about ttc jewelz, i know how hard it is but u r right when u said God is in control n he def has more patience than us, He knows exactly wut he is doing even when we dont :D!!

thats a good idea about the snowsuit krippy, i think i will do the same, gets pretty cold in new york but she will not be going out much in the winter n when she does she will be going straight into a car so that would work out great along with blankets :D!!

seaweed i def agree with ur mom about baby clothes, especially with newborns, in fact on my registry i manly put onsies, footed pj's n swaddle blankets!! i was feeling nervous too about my baby's weight since i dont have a big bump, i am like hey is she growing in there ha ha, well i took one last friday n she was 2lb 14oz nearly 3 lbs whoa!! they said she right on target, so i was happy with that :D, so no worries, lil man is in there cooking eating up everything getting his baby fat on :haha:!!

hey MrsMcD, girl i am up 30 lbs :O n still will probably gain 10 more b4 this is all over so dont feel bad, good grief i am gonna have to lose 50 lbs or more after cause i still had 10 more to lose after Olivia b4 i got pregnant again but i heard it happens fairly quickly in the 1st mth, im praying it does cause i surly would like to have my body back!!

hey stef, oh i am happy u have an alternative hun, i tell u sometimes we just have to take things into our own hands, its something u dealt with in the past that has worked for u n it is ur own meds so i dont see why not, good luck with it hun, i pray this gets ur cycle back on track while u wait on the scan, make sure to still get a new doc that will listen to ur concerns too hun :hugs:!!


----------



## seaweed eater

My mom has told me a few times about how she put on 45 lbs with each pregnancy and lost it immediately afterward...she is very slender to begin with so it must have really been a lot on her frame. She said after the first one she didn't worry about it b/c she saw how easily it came off! As long as you are eating well that's obviously the most important thing :hugs:

I also love hearing stories of moms who had a particular craving during pregnancy...apparently in utero I was fueled mostly by chocolate hazelnut gelato :haha: and a friend of mine says her mom ate nothing but macaroni and cheese :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

u know i havent had a particular craving but i have been loving any kind of pasta dish from the beginning, also pizza, lately i have been craving watermelon n cantaloupe :D!! ladies i cannot believe that next mth we will actually be term n can safely deliver if needed, time is nearing, i know i will start getting scared of delivery as we get closer, i told u guys i am already ruined by watching those youtube vids lol :rofl:!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> chocolate hazelnut gelato

o.m.g.

I need that. Never seen anything even close. I guess I'll have to look up a recipe :)

sunkiss- girl I don't know where all those 30 lbs are hiding!! You definitely carry it VERY well! The only reason I worry about weight gain is because I have a really hard time getting weight off. I'm really hoping breastfeeding helps get it off quick but who knows. I've heard of some women that don't lose a pound while breastfeeding, that would suck! Only time will tell. So I was looking through old pictures lately and dang, I've put on SO much weight in the past 5ish years :( I'd like to get down to 50 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight (in my dreams anyway!) 

stef- glad you're finding your own means of taking care of business! Crossing my fingers all goes as planned!

And to all of you ladies- I recommend checking out to see if where you live have any pages on facebook set up for buying and selling stuff. Or check craigslist. If you don't mind second hand clothes, you can get AMAZING deals!


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: It's like Nutella flavored ice cream...the Italian name for it is "gianduia" so you may be able to find things under that name. I have been meaning to get some this pregnancy but haven't gotten around to it. But I definitely eat my share of both chocolate and Nutella :haha:


----------



## c1403

Hi ladies

How are we all.

I cannot believe I am 30 weeks tomorrow, I have 3 more weeks left of work which is great because I am struggling now with the travelling and stress of being at work and trying to get everything done.

We pretty much have everything brought for baby except the nursery furniture and pram (which i am ordering at end of the month)

As for clothes we have soooooooooo many. I doubt ill probably get to dress her in all of them, its just too hard to say no when you see something you like. My sister has been buying 9-12 month stuff in the sales for next summer too....everything is in my baby cupboard so cant wait to start getting it all out soon.


Looking forward to my shower, we have set the date on 11th August but my sister needs to sort out invites etc.....

Hope my TTC ladies are all ok, thinking of you all and cannot wait for the day we get our next BFP on this thread.

Lots of love 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Oh and my glucose test came back normal YAY (i celebrated by having a doughnut lol)


----------



## Crownjewelz

BFN again today on an FRER. :( its ok though. Still crampy a here and there but very very light. All other symptoms gone. Only time will tell.


----------



## sunkiss

ladies, i wanted to share a free offer with u for a baby wrap, u just have to pay for shipping, i just ordered the pink one, looks really kewl n if not oh well only paid 11.95 for it :D!!

https://www.sevenslings.com/


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies here it is. 12DPO and I'm giving up this round. I won't be testing again unless the witch is late. I'm frustrated now. I seriously have no idea how we could have missed the egg this cycle. My :holly: are still super huge and sore. I'm still cramping and I can't seem to get rid of a headache. On to next month I suppose. No March baby for me. :cry:


----------



## sunkiss

awww im sorry jewelz :(, when is af due? i know how frustrating it is especially when u took a break to get things back in order, n it will happen i know it will, just we dont know when, thats the part thats frustrating, great thing is u know u can conceive n its only a matter of time hunny, i sure hope it happens sooner than later, u deserve ur rainbow but only the Father knows when, i know easier said than done but ur not out yet, remember last time u didnt get that line til 13 dpo so hold on :hugs:!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks Sunkiss! I really needed to hear that right now. I'm having an emotional day today. AF is due on Monday. I would be shocked if I got a BFP tomorrow. I feel pretty out right now though. I honestly have no idea about my body anymore. Progesterone is the devil. I'm convinced! LOL It's extremely frustrating to be let down every month and doing everything I know to do to catch the egg. I got preggo like nothing both time beofre, so I don't have any idea what the problem is now. It's so hard to be positive and optomistic all of the time to just be let down. I feel like I'm chasing a dream that isn't going to be anything but a nightmare.


----------



## sunkiss

i can really empathize my friend, i felt the same way b4, its really hard to deal with the emotions :cry:!! u know wut to do, continue to pray n ask for guidance, He will never forsake us n He will hear u, talk to ur angels, that brought me comfort at times, i would cry n beg her to send me a sister a brother, i think she got tired of me mourning really lol, but when it was time it happened n i just know it will for u too!! if u dont get ur bfp would u be willing to chart n do opk? i know u never had an issue but i think its helpful just to make sure u dont miss that eggy. i didnt have to do it the first time either but i was so scared to miss the egg i was willing to do it all, n i did do it all lol, opk, chart, temp, preseed, legs up for 20 mins n smep, i know i was overboard i was desperate lol, u dont have to do all that, but maybe the opk n charting will be helpful!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

:dust:

Jewelz I'm still praying and hoping for you that you get your BFP!! If not, maybe try preseed .


----------



## seaweed eater

Aw hon I'm so sorry :hugs: as you know, it's still early and you're not out until AF shows, but I know how seeing those negatives can take an emotional toll. Can't say it better than Sunkiss did: it's just a question of WHEN you will be holding your perfect rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

Awww Jewelz hunny sorry your going through such a tough time. Remember I never got my BFP until I was about 15dpo and that was super faint, I got my first real line at 18dpo. Lets hope that :witch: doesnt show her face and you get a BFP...Hang in there hun, thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Jewelz! Sending you lots of virtual hugs and baby dust!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies, I know I can always count on you for encourgment when I need it. I am fighting this stupid headache still. Off to go back to bed till I can rid it.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss~ I did do an opk this cycle. I know the day i ovulated and we have sex that day. I also know because it hurt so damn bad. I ovulated out of the same tube the baby implanted in last time so I was very worried if I was to get pregnant this cycle. I have a chart too. Its on another wbsite and i dont post it here. :shrug: I never do temping because it will never be accurate in this Texas heat.Ii'm always HOT HOT HOT! 

My only option now is to pick myself up off the ground and try again this month. My hubby was excited about it only because he is willing and ready to "try harder" this month. Hehe! He's such a freak of a man! 

Thanks ladies for being my saving grace and my source of encouragement. Got into it with my sister for being unsupportive yesterday. Sick of her attitude and uncompationate heart for my situation. I'm really sure she doesn't care since she has never had a loss and has my nephew. Had him with no problem. Jealous much! I really think she tries but just has no clue what to say. My sister has always been similar to a man with her emotions.


----------



## Krippy

Awww Jewelz! It is horrible to realize that people will never understand, especially when it is family, the people in this world to be there for you. We are here for you hun!


----------



## sunkiss

ppl that have not walked in our shoes do not know wut we go through, especially those without any complications or that it happens so easily for, thats why i turn here because the ladies here can understand how i feel even better than my family, although my man is supportive he still cant really understand, i am so happy to have this forum to vent my frustrations, i know it really helps hun, thats wut we all here for :hugs:!! well the good part of all of this is if u dont have ur bfp ur freak of a man gets to have some more fun the next cycle hee hee :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz, I'm really sorry your sister is being unsupportive :hugs: I'm glad you know we are always here for you, and that your hubby has a positive attitude too. Hope your headache goes away soon!

Ladies, had our first growth scan this morning and happy to say Munchkin seems to be happy and healthy! He's on the smaller side but not by much, and he's in a great position. The one weird thing is that his head is enormous for GA and especially compared to the rest of his body...makes me slightly scared for labor :wacko: but maybe he'll make up for it by being in a good position! Anyway it's a relief that everything still looks normal, and also nice that I was exactly right about where he is positioned (that he flipped to head down with his spine on the right side). Gives me some more confidence in my intuition :thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

so good to hear lil man is doing well seaweed, omg fayth is in the same position, head down n spine on the right side, glad to know its a good position, they never mentioned, she is obsessed with my right side to the point its lopsided most times :haha:!! they are about to go through a big growth spurt also so maybe best he is on the small side :D!! ha ha funny about the head i worry for that too since i have a big head, good grief i hope she got her daddy head :rofl:


----------



## seaweed eater

Head down is definitely good...I don't think it particularly matters whether they are on one side or the other as long as they are facing somewhat toward your back (i.e. anterior position). But head down is the most important thing since I think it's much easier for them to spin around later than it is to flip all the way over, plus even if they end up posterior it doesn't require a C section -- just makes labor a little harder.

I never noticed that you have a big head! :p I think he must have gotten my proportions...I have short legs and a narrow waist and those are his smallest ones too :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies i just had to share some exciting news for me... when i checked my cervix today (tmi) there was a bit of blood which means i am spotting! So fingers crossed AF should finally be here tomo :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> Ladies i just had to share some exciting news for me... when i checked my cervix today (tmi) there was a bit of blood which means i am spotting! So fingers crossed AF should finally be here tomo :happydance:

WOO HOO!!!!! Come on AF!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Oooohhh...FINGERS CROSSED! That would be great news! Please keep us posted.


----------



## sunkiss

yay stef come on af, good grief this will be the only time in ttc would we root on af lol, i hope she hurries up so ur cycle can be reset!!

ladies are u feeling some of the symptoms of 3rd tri, mines has def started, back pain, kicked in the ribs, feeling her hiccups, fatigue, sore chapped nipples, omg peeing like 15 times a day, i can literally feel her on my bladder, increased heartburn, sweating alot when sleeping, a little swelling, belly itches but i use oil n that helps, not all bad yet, i have to say the most annoying is the bladder...the kicks are not painful yet but i do feel some discomforts when she stretches out, i bet in those final weeks we will be screaming to deliver cause these symptoms will get worse as time goes by ha ha!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Absolutely: back pain, getting kicked in the ribs, hiccups (like 3 times a day?!), peeing 15 times a day...heartburn, fatigue, and itchiness are about the same as the past few weeks I think. Knock on wood. I feel kind of out of breath sometimes. His sudden movements sometimes startle me, and I think one woke me up for the first time a few days ago. Also I had a dream about labor. :wacko:

Sunkiss you get to go home next weekend right?! So exciting...coming up soon! After EIGHT weeks, wow!!


----------



## StefanieC

thanks guys! the spotting seems to have stopped today :( but i have had a couple of pains which i am praying are AF [-o&lt;

it must be so exciting knowing that your babies are nearly here!


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed i wasnt really paying attn to the symptoms until the past cpl of days i said wait this is different stuff going on here lol, oh yes i get outta breath sometimes too, i have asthma but never really have attacks but i noticed i have to use my pump, doc said its ok cause its just everything is moving up now n in the next few weeks it will be dropping again, yes i get to go home on friday, wooohooo so excited about that n then baby shower next day :happydance:!! we wanted the shower to be right when i got out just in case i have to come back ha ha!! i have such a pretty pink dress to wear for the shower, cant wait to look like a girl again :D!!

yay for pains stef, def a good sign hun :D!! yes i am happy time is nearing, i luv feeling her growing but i am ready for the next 5 weeks to hurry up cause thats when they take out my stitch, i wouldnt be surprised if she goes all the way to 40 weeks lol!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss your post warms my heart to hear of Fayth growing and kickin those ribs. 

Yay Stef this means we are now on the same cycle if AF comes. 

Witch got me this evening a day early. I'm due for her tomorrow. It's all good though. Time to do some BD next week!!

Good luck ladies with all of your third tri symptoms. Pamper yourselves while u still can.


----------



## shantehend

Stef, good luck with AF coming. Seems like it will be starting soon and you can begin TTC.

Jewelz, sorry AF got you early. But you will be joining us in no time. Still praying for you and hubby.

Seaweed, so glad lil man is doing well. I believe my princess will be on the smaller side as well. As long as she is at least 6 lbs at term I won't be too concerned.

Sunkiss, so glad you will be going home soon. So proud of you and Fayth!! You done very well on your bedrest. I couldn't even last a week, LOL. But I did have an 18 month old at home whom I had missed dearly and wanted to get home to. So I didn't have the patience to stay on hospital bedrest. But anyway, happy for you. I think lil Fayth is going to hang out until almostb her due date. LOL. She is comfy.

My 3rd trimester symptoms: extreme fatigue, lower abdominal heaviness. I can't make it a whole day without taking a nap. It's terrible how tired I am. And I always feel pressure in my lower abdomen. On top of that, it's been averaging 100 degrees in NJ so I have been hot and sweating alot. I keep thinking my water has broken, but then I realize it's just sweat down there. Smh. It's really crazy. Don't really like the summer time.

C1403, MrsMcD, Krippy, and Eeyore I hope you all are doing well. Haven't had much time to update. My 5 older kids are here for the summer and are keeping me really busy. But I'm thinking about all of you wonderful ladies. We have been through alot together and have come a long way. And most of us will be delivering soon. After I deliver I will be closing my B and B account. But before I do I will post pics of my lil one. I can keep in touch through Facebook if anyone wishes. All the best of luck to you. And much baby and sticky dust to our ladies TTC. It won't be long for you guys. Just have faith and a little patience. I know it's easy for me to say. But I do believe you wonderful ladies will be holding your little ones some time next year. Have a great night (those in the U.S.) and great day (those in U.K. and abroad)!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yeah as far as symptoms, I'm definitely getting a lot more tired again, getting more round ligament pain again which feels like a knife to the gut! I also start cramping up when I've been walking around a lot. Peeing constantly. I feel him get wedged under my ribs sometimes but I haven't been feeling actual kicks to the rib. But man, when he gets himself wedged under my ribs on the right side, it makes it really difficult to wipe after a pee! Moving in bed is getting a lot more difficult too, rolling over has become difficult! And all day today I had horrible heartburn. Any time I stand my crotch ACHES! That probably sounds like a lot of complaining but it's really not too bad.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh, one other symptom I wanted to ask you ladies about. It's only happened 2 or 3 times, and last night was one of those times. I'll wake up and me and my sheets are COVERED in sweat, then I feel super freezing cold, like shaking uncontrollably. I'll have to pile on blankets. But the thing is, it's not even remotely cold in the house. I'm not worried about it or anything, but curious if this has happened to any of you.


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> Yay Stef this means we are now on the same cycle if AF comes.
> 
> Witch got me this evening a day early. I'm due for her tomorrow. It's all good though. Time to do some BD next week!!
> 
> Good luck ladies with all of your third tri symptoms. Pamper yourselves while u still can.

AF is here! Only light at the moment but definitely here! :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

oh great, we can add hemorrhoids n constipation to the list now lol, i can see 3rd tri is going to be really exciting :/!! its good to know my little bumble bee is growing well though, i use to wake her to play n now she wakes me to play lol :D!! 

MrsMcD i have been having the hot n cold sweats also, wake up soaked sometimes, only seems to happen when i sleep, i read its the hormones lawd lol!!

omg yay stef wooohooo, this is great news hunny, so happy ur cycle has reset, now u can ttc on this cycle with jewelz n bree :happydance:!!!

shante it was so nice to see the pics of ur family, ur children r beautiful, i know u all was so happy to finally be reunited :D!!

jewelz i think bree will be back for this cycle, i remember her saying hubby was away last cycle but i think he comes back for this one, oh i am praying hard this cycle for u guys, come on bfp :dust:!!

horseypants n beeba, how r u ladies doing? hope all is well!!


----------



## sunkiss

also i have noticed increased activity with fayth, she has always been an active baby but the past 4 days it has been extra, i dont think she is sleeping as much as before, or maybe i am feeling more movements now cause she is getting bigger n space gets smaller. i wish i had xray vision to look in there n see wut she doing, always playing with something :rofl:


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> also i have noticed increased activity with fayth, she has always been an active baby but the past 4 days it has been extra, i dont think she is sleeping as much as before, or maybe i am feeling more movements now cause she is getting bigger n space gets smaller. i wish i had xray vision to look in there n see wut she doing, always playing with something :rofl:

Awwww that is so sweet! She is a happy baby in there swimmin around.


----------



## Crownjewelz

shantehend said:


> After I deliver I will be closing my B and B account. But before I do I will post pics of my lil one. I can keep in touch through Facebook if anyone wishes. All the best of luck to you. And much baby and sticky dust to our ladies TTC. It won't be long for you guys. Just have faith and a little patience. I know it's easy for me to say. But I do believe you wonderful ladies will be holding your little ones some time next year. Have a great night (those in the U.S.) and great day (those in U.K. and abroad)!!

Shante- will you message me your facebook info. I would love to keep in touch with all of you ladies.


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Yay Stef this means we are now on the same cycle if AF comes.
> 
> Witch got me this evening a day early. I'm due for her tomorrow. It's all good though. Time to do some BD next week!!
> 
> Good luck ladies with all of your third tri symptoms. Pamper yourselves while u still can.
> 
> AF is here! Only light at the moment but definitely here! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!! Me 2 , so we are now on the same time line. Hopefully your cycle is normal and you don't bleed for like 2 weeks or something. I'll be prayin for ya Stef. So happy for you. :happydance: Never thought I would be happy for someone to get AF. Weird! LOL :dohh:


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Yay Stef this means we are now on the same cycle if AF comes.
> 
> Witch got me this evening a day early. I'm due for her tomorrow. It's all good though. Time to do some BD next week!!
> 
> Good luck ladies with all of your third tri symptoms. Pamper yourselves while u still can.
> 
> AF is here! Only light at the moment but definitely here! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! Me 2 , so we are now on the same time line. Hopefully your cycle is normal and you don't bleed for like 2 weeks or something. I'll be prayin for ya Stef. So happy for you. :happydance: Never thought I would be happy for someone to get AF. Weird! LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

I know! I'm so relieved, altho these cramps are really bad but I'll easily put up with them to have a normal length af!


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD123 said:


> Oh, one other symptom I wanted to ask you ladies about. It's only happened 2 or 3 times, and last night was one of those times. I'll wake up and me and my sheets are COVERED in sweat, then I feel super freezing cold, like shaking uncontrollably. I'll have to pile on blankets. But the thing is, it's not even remotely cold in the house. I'm not worried about it or anything, but curious if this has happened to any of you.

I definitely have been sweating more than before, but the freezing cold thing hasn't happened to me. If anything I've noticed that I tend to get cold less than I did before. I used to always be cold and now I see other people putting on sweaters and I'm still fine in my t-shirt. :p I don't mind it at all!


----------



## horseypants

hi sunkiss and ladies, im well :) there's a bit of confusion in my cycle which im sure is to be expected. my chart says i've o-ed but that is weird cause i havent gotten a positive opk and have done one every day! ....in fact, my opks seem lighter than ever! ....i think fertility friend is just being "impatient" and this cycle will be loooooong.

it's pretty neat to hear everyone's third tri symptoms. thanks all for being sweet.

on the personal front, work sucks but ive been doing a lot of daydreaming about my wedding, which will probably be around this time next summer. i watched a martha stewart wedding video this weekend, guilty pleasure! OH and i also went to the church at my alma mater, where we will hopefully get hitched :)

hm... also on the ttc front, ive had losses, and i'm a little scared about being paranoid once i get my bfp this time around. i told myself this morning i might move and change jobs if i ever have to go through an early loss again. (early in this context is beore 12 weeks.) i keep thinking about what i can change in my life to make it go well, even though i know reasonably, i just have to learn to chill and stay positive! any help here is most welcome :) and hearing the details of what you all are experiencing and how it is OK helps me. how about diet? is there anything you guys really did NOT eat? last time i was preggers, i was borderline obsessive about googling everything id put in my mouth - i still wonder, "oh no, did i drink too much grapejuice" or was it the corned beef or jamaica punch. enough crazy talk! i could use some reassurance that you all have eaten plenty of weird stuff and have made it this far. xoxoxo

stephaniec and jewelz, sorry af got you. more :dust: for this new cycle!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

When was daddy able to feel the baby kick? We are so anxious. I can feel it...but he seems to miss it or not be able to feel it :(


----------



## seaweed eater

horseypants said:


> hm... also on the ttc front, ive had losses, and i'm a little scared about being paranoid once i get my bfp this time around. i told myself this morning i might move and change jobs if i ever have to go through an early loss again. (early in this context is beore 12 weeks.) i keep thinking about what i can change in my life to make it go well, even though i know reasonably, i just have to learn to chill and stay positive! any help here is most welcome :) and hearing the details of what you all are experiencing and how it is OK helps me. how about diet? is there anything you guys really did NOT eat? last time i was preggers, i was borderline obsessive about googling everything id put in my mouth - i still wonder, "oh no, did i drink too much grapejuice" or was it the corned beef or jamaica punch. enough crazy talk! i could use some reassurance that you all have eaten plenty of weird stuff and have made it this far. xoxoxo

Hey hon, did I see in your journal that ovulation was later confirmed with OPKs? I hope so! :yipee:

Personally I didn't change a whole lot while TTC. Mostly the cycle we conceived I just did everything as if I was already pregnant (prenatal vitamins; no medicated acne products, soft cheese, etc).

Oh, the one thing I did do differently is that I cut out alcohol and caffeine a few months before, while WTT. My husband effectively cut out alcohol too and isn't a coffee drinker, so both of us were basically free of both of those for a few months before TTC. I don't know how much that helped, but for what it's worth, I think there's more evidence for that than for grape juice or corned beef being harmful...

Other than that I just tried to eat healthily in general. The way I thought about it was that I was trying to convince the egg to be fertilized and stick around by proving that I could provide a healthy, hospitable environment to sustain a pregnancy. :wacko:

Why do you think you might change jobs? Are you having a lot of stress in your current one?



EeyoreGirl said:


> When was daddy able to feel the baby kick? We are so anxious. I can feel it...but he seems to miss it or not be able to feel it :(

It was a LONG time after I could feel them...I think around 20 weeks or even later. I first felt them on the inside before 14 weeks and I thought I could feel them on the outside by 18 weeks or so, but it took DH a while. Now he's a pro and can feel the slightest movement even from the other side of my belly...and it's other people who have trouble feeling anything. :p I don't think it's anything to worry about!


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> When was daddy able to feel the baby kick? We are so anxious. I can feel it...but he seems to miss it or not be able to feel it :(

I didn't start feeling movements (that I was sure were movements) until I was 18 weeks, and hubby didn't feel until somewhere around 22 weeks. Sometimes it takes even longer. It'll happen, and it'll be SO FREAKING EXCITING!! :)


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

All the best for next cycles Jewelz and Stef :dust: :dust: and more :dust:
Horseypants hope your cycle works itself out, I didnt bother with OPKS as I never got a positive yet fell pregnant twice? They just didnt work with me.

To my fellow preggers ladies, how are we all? I had a midwife appt today, all was good. Baby's heartbeat was nice and strong and m/w could feel her legs.... she kicks so much now it is actually uncomfy for me sometimes, baby is measuring as she should.

I feel ok, had a bad weekend as I was really suffering with piles (haemoroids) they were so painful i was in tears. OH felt bad as nothing he could do. I blame it on my bad diet lately so have made sure I am back on a healthy eating plan and have had loads of fruit, veg and fibre and so far feel much better.

I am also exhasuted, travelling to work every day is taking its toll...2 more weeks and i finish I cant wait. It doesnt help that everyone is panicking at work as I am about to leave, they have had plenty of time to prepare but seems they all left it to last minute and its making me stress out. Trying not to worry as its not my fault, Ive tried to sort out all the work and if they cant be bothered then tough they just have to get on with it once im gone.

We are getting no-where with the nursery, the walls are painted and thats it. We said 3 weeks ago we would do all the woodwork and tidy up but havent even started, were both too tired come the weekend. OH has promised we will do it this weekend as we want to have the babys room painted so we can order all the furniture etc.... we then have to paint the kitchen and spare bedroom before babys arrival. I want the house tip top before she arrives as we'll have no time to do anything once shes here.

Lots of love ladies

xxx


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> yay stef come on af, good grief this will be the only time in ttc would we root on af lol, i hope she hurries up so ur cycle can be reset!!
> 
> ladies are u feeling some of the symptoms of 3rd tri, mines has def started, back pain, kicked in the ribs, feeling her hiccups, fatigue, sore chapped nipples, omg peeing like 15 times a day, i can literally feel her on my bladder, increased heartburn, sweating alot when sleeping, a little swelling, belly itches but i use oil n that helps, not all bad yet, i have to say the most annoying is the bladder...the kicks are not painful yet but i do feel some discomforts when she stretches out, i bet in those final weeks we will be screaming to deliver cause these symptoms will get worse as time goes by ha ha!!

My 3rd Tri symptoms are not so bad (at the moment) not had any heatburn or sore bbs. I am tired and have had piles which was the worse thing i've had during pregnancy. Baby kicks are uncomfy but not painful....give it a week or two and ill probably be on here whinging. I am even doing well with the bladder....I pee once in the night and about 6-8 times a day but im drinking LOADS.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Have any of you ladies ever had an HSG procedure done before? Its where they test your tubes for any blockage after you have had an ectopic pregnancy. I am scheduled for one this next Tuesday and I'm a little scared. They will be injecting dye into my cervic and into my felopian tubes and then using ultrasound to look at my tubes. Hopefully I dont have any kind of blockages. :nope:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had an HSG procedure done before? Its where they test your tubes for any blockage after you have had an ectopic pregnancy. I am scheduled for one this next Tuesday and I'm a little scared. They will be injecting dye into my cervic and into my felopian tubes and then using ultrasound to look at my tubes. Hopefully I dont have any kind of blockages. :nope:

I haven't had one, but I've done a ton of reading into them (that was going to be my next step if I didn't get pregnant.) From what I've read, it either hurts pretty badly (for some) or it's no big deal at all (for others.) But if you're worried about the pain at all, you can take a good strong dose of painkillers before hand which should help a lot. 

Good luck and keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I haven't had the procedure done Jewelz! Wishing you the best of luck doll!


----------



## horseypants

thanks seaweed eater, i get anxious and it helps to have a real life prego tell me to just CHILL!

yes indeed, I got a positive opk and have taken a pretty picture : )

jewelz, good luck at the hsg - can't wait to hear how it went. i hope they'll let you see ur tubes when they're doing the u/s.

c1403 - post pics of the nursery?

hi eyeore girl and all the ladies xoxo
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had an HSG procedure done before? Its where they test your tubes for any blockage after you have had an ectopic pregnancy. I am scheduled for one this next Tuesday and I'm a little scared. They will be injecting dye into my cervic and into my felopian tubes and then using ultrasound to look at my tubes. Hopefully I dont have any kind of blockages. :nope:
> 
> I haven't had one, but I've done a ton of reading into them (that was going to be my next step if I didn't get pregnant.) From what I've read, it either hurts pretty badly (for some) or it's no big deal at all (for others.) But if you're worried about the pain at all, you can take a good strong dose of painkillers before hand which should help a lot.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I will be taking 2 vicodin before I go in just in case. My hubby will drive me home afterwards. My friend who has had it done said it was painful for her but she had some blockage. Others who have no blockage say its no big deal at all. I really hope if I have something in there the dye will get it outof the way and we can get preggo again this cycle. Thanks for the encouragment and I will for sure post about the results. I wont get them until 3 days after I have the procedure though.


----------



## StefanieC

that is a majorly +opk, horsey! i hope you jumped up to :sex: lol


----------



## horseypants

yes, no doubt. :) (thanks)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Good luck Crown. I have never had one but I am sure it will be fine. HUgs and hope all goes well.


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, I have had a similar procedure done after my tubal ligation reversal. But for me instead of dye the dr used a saline solution. It was just done to make sure the tubes were actually open and unblocked after he reconnected them. I have also heard of women's tubes being partially blocked and the hSG procedure has caused them to become unblocked. I don't think it's a procedure to really stress over. From what I have heard it does more good than damage. And even if a tube is blocked you can still conceive successfully with one tube. Best of luck to you.


----------



## shantehend

As far as the night sweats, that is pretty common. It was actually worse for me after all my pregnancies due to the plummeting hormone levels. They topple off so quickly. I remember soaking through so many sheets. But thankfully once the hormone level is back to normal the night sweats end.


----------



## sunkiss

horseypants said:


> hi sunkiss and ladies, im well :) there's a bit of confusion in my cycle which im sure is to be expected. my chart says i've o-ed but that is weird cause i havent gotten a positive opk and have done one every day! ....in fact, my opks seem lighter than ever! ....i think fertility friend is just being "impatient" and this cycle will be loooooong.
> 
> it's pretty neat to hear everyone's third tri symptoms. thanks all for being sweet.
> 
> on the personal front, work sucks but ive been doing a lot of daydreaming about my wedding, which will probably be around this time next summer. i watched a martha stewart wedding video this weekend, guilty pleasure! OH and i also went to the church at my alma mater, where we will hopefully get hitched :)
> 
> hm... also on the ttc front, ive had losses, and i'm a little scared about being paranoid once i get my bfp this time around. i told myself this morning i might move and change jobs if i ever have to go through an early loss again. (early in this context is beore 12 weeks.) i keep thinking about what i can change in my life to make it go well, even though i know reasonably, i just have to learn to chill and stay positive! any help here is most welcome :) and hearing the details of what you all are experiencing and how it is OK helps me. how about diet? is there anything you guys really did NOT eat? last time i was preggers, i was borderline obsessive about googling everything id put in my mouth - i still wonder, "oh no, did i drink too much grapejuice" or was it the corned beef or jamaica punch. enough crazy talk! i could use some reassurance that you all have eaten plenty of weird stuff and have made it this far. xoxoxo
> 
> stephaniec and jewelz, sorry af got you. more :dust: for this new cycle!

congrats on ur upcoming wedding :happydance:, its so nice to have a little distraction from the ttc as it can be stressful at times!! perhaps it is just a late ovulation n FF is being impatient, as soon as u chart a positive opk they will change ur status, honestly when i was ttc i didnt really limit myself on diet, i had an occasional glass of wine n a cup of coffee daily, those were about the worst i did but as soon as i got my bfp i never touched it again, i really dont believe the things u ate or drank was a factor of ur last loss, i blamed myself for stuff too but the truth of the matter is earlier losses are from chromosomal issues n no matter what u ate or drank it was going to happen, mines was a later loss so it was my cervix issue.


----------



## sunkiss

EeyoreGirl said:


> When was daddy able to feel the baby kick? We are so anxious. I can feel it...but he seems to miss it or not be able to feel it :(

he was able to feel her i think around week 22. he will enjoy the movements very soon :D


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had an HSG procedure done before? Its where they test your tubes for any blockage after you have had an ectopic pregnancy. I am scheduled for one this next Tuesday and I'm a little scared. They will be injecting dye into my cervic and into my felopian tubes and then using ultrasound to look at my tubes. Hopefully I dont have any kind of blockages. :nope:

ive had this done years ago when i was trying to see if i had any fertility issues n they used the dye with me, it was a pretty simple procedure n i dont recall any pain, this is a great procedure to have with great benefits n will give u some added comfort to know that all is well with the tubes, im sure those tubes are in tip top condition :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

horseypants said:


> thanks seaweed eater, i get anxious and it helps to have a real life prego tell me to just CHILL!
> 
> yes indeed, I got a positive opk and have taken a pretty picture : )
> 
> jewelz, good luck at the hsg - can't wait to hear how it went. i hope they'll let you see ur tubes when they're doing the u/s.
> 
> c1403 - post pics of the nursery?
> 
> hi eyeore girl and all the ladies xoxo

wooohooo yay for the positive opk :happydance:!! get those legs up gurly :D!!


----------



## horseypants

Thanks Sunkiss. Strange how my temp hasn't really gone up! Oh well, we got in a lot of bd regardless :). Good morning all! How is everyone today?


----------



## sunkiss

thats pretty normal horsey, i bet u caught ur surge at the very beginning like i did n u ov a few days later so will take another few days to get the temp spike.


----------



## seaweed eater

How's everyone doing? :wave:

Sunkiss is today your day?! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear about the shower.

Happy almost 32/31/almost 21/18 weeks to the preggos :happydance: hope I didn't miss anyone!

Jewelz and Stef, hope you are staying busy and happy during the wait for ov. Horsey, your chart looks great! Definitely in the TWW now :thumbup: when is test time?!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks seaweed, I'm really hopeful for this cycle as I have heard from some of the other ladies ont his site that A LOt of ladies get preggo on this cycle due to yoru tubes being open more after the procedure Im havng on Tuesday. I'm excited and hopeful. 
Until I get my much wanted BFP.... I pray.


----------



## horseypants

i am going to test wednesday i think, the day after jewelz's appointment

sunkiss, yup, i think i o-ed and this is 2ww - fingers crossed. have fun at your shower, mama! xo


----------



## MrsMcD123

Can't wait to hear about your shower sunkiss!! :) Have someone take LOTS of pictures!

Good luck horseypants, fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Krippy

GL Horsey!

Have great time at your shower Sun! I hope it is amazing!

MrsMcD...Love your pic on your facebook account a week ago, you are so cute!

Hello everyone else! I have been spending lots of time at the beach as it is so hot here. How are you all surviving the heat?


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> GL Horsey!
> 
> Have great time at your shower Sun! I hope it is amazing!
> 
> MrsMcD...Love your pic on your facebook account a week ago, you are so cute!
> 
> Hello everyone else! I have been spending lots of time at the beach as it is so hot here. How are you all surviving the heat?

Thanks! :) As far as beating the heat, luckily a friend of mine loaned me a window A/C unit. Our house only has a swamp cooler which is USELESS when it's humid and it has been humid lately, ick. It also got up to 111 degrees just a couple days ago! We also got an above ground pool recently and it's pretty cool going in at night :) 

So do you live right by a beach? That must be awesome! I'm about an hour away from the beach, which wouldn't be too bad except for the fact that I've been getting terrible motion sickness so the car ride would NOT be worth a day at the beach.


----------



## Krippy

Yep...I live in a lake town. It is so beautiful and I love it but it gets crazy hot here in the summer. The lake has been great for cooling off and I have been swimming lots but that feeling doesn't last for long. We have fans going but no AC...Lots of cold showers for me the last few days which seems to help a lot! lol Last summer was worse when I was due in Sept like you girls as I am not that big yet. I was a sweaty mess...I have so much sympathy for you mamas!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ooooooh hope you're having an awesome day today sunkiss!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay Sunkiss, it's your day! Hope it was amazing.


----------



## seaweed eater

How's everyone's weekend going? I just ordered our travel system...EEK! First big baby purchase! :yipee: Before that I'd just bought some small stuff at Goodwill, mostly clothes, probably totaling less than $20. It will be so crazy to get the travel system! We figured, that's one thing we definitely want to buy new, and it's also one thing we would really need immediately if God forbid the baby were to come soon (the other thing is diapers). DH wanted to buy everything at once but I like spreading it out...it's always so fun to come home to a new box, but coming home to a million big boxes would just be overwhelming. Plus, if we bought everything now I don't know how I'd manage to wait two more months to meet Munchkin! :p

Other than that, my back and one of my hips have been hurting more the past few days. Time to start doing some more regular exercises for those.

I'm so excited to get to 32 weeks...somehow it feels like a good milestone. I guess every 4 weeks kind of does. We went to a prenatal class today and the instructor, hearing our due date, said, "Have you packed your hospital bag yet? You're supposed to do that two months in advance! You're one day late!" :wacko: Pretty crazy stuff. Also, I'm planning to start raspberry leaf tea soon, just one cup a day...anyone else going to be doing that?

I know Shante hasn't been spending as much time on BnB, but S, if you're out there, you ok? I read your facebook status and I'm feeling a bit concerned!

Hope everyone is staying cool and comfortable :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> "Have you packed your hospital bag yet? You're supposed to do that two months in advance! You're one day late!"

What the heck!?! I'm pretty sure I'll still be using the VAST majority of what will be in my hospital bag over the next couple of months! But that does give me an idea, I think I'll type up what all needs to be packed and keep it on top of my suitcase in my room just in case :) 

So are you all feeling as inpatient as I am!? I can't freaking WAIT to meet this little guy! It's driving me crazy! Every time I go in his room and look at all the stuff I just get this burst of "I WANT TO MEET YOU DANG IT!!!!" 

I've gone crazy with buying baby clothes. I seriously have more 0-3 months clothes than he'll probably ever wear, it's ridiculous. BUT- I didn't spend much AT ALL. Most of the clothes I got came in a big trash bag full of baby clothes I scored for $20! They're all in REALLY good condition too :) I'm nervous about how much baby clothes we'll probably be getting at the baby shower :dohh:


----------



## StefanieC

oh i'm so excited for you all but also very jealous at the same time!:flower:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies!! Weekend has been so short. Heading to church this morning to do lots of praying for all of us ladies. 
I'm also worried about Shxnte as her Facebook post worried me as well. Shante where are you dear? I hope you are ok. 

First big baby purchases are so exciting. Congrats to that!! 

Sunkiss- I loved your shower pics on FB. Can't wait to hear how it all went. You looked lovely in your pics. Hugs my dear. 

Geez I can't believe done of your are already packing hospital bags. That's unreal and so exciting. Can't wait to be there myself. 

I got a bit sad thinking that some of your journeys are coming close to an end. I hope we will keep in contact after all of your lil rainbows are here. Makes me wonder who my bnb girls will be by the time I actually get to 30 weeks. :(


----------



## StefanieC

i know i'm not one of the original ladies but i'm still trying too :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

ok so today is officially 4 months since me and DH started ttc, its gone so fast and secretly i genuinely thought we'd be pregnant by now. I want to be pregnant by my 26th birthday in October so i'd better get to it!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks Stephanie I hope we can be bump buddies


----------



## shantehend

Hey ladies!! I'm hanging in there. Just a little frustrated is all. And my husband is making it worse and he's not even here. I'm just so irritable and disappointed that I haven't gotten anything accomplished yet. I've been having so many Braxton Hicks, and my hands and face are starting to swell. I hope I can at least hold off until Aug. If she is born at least 4 and 1/5 lbs and can feed on her own, she won't have to stay in the hospital. That is what I am hoping for because the hospital I am delivering at is 25 mins from my house and I wouldn't want to go there everyday if I could help it. So my goal now is to make it to 34 weeks, which is 2 weeks away. If I can make it there, my next goal would be 37 weeks.


----------



## StefanieC

Jewelz, we're pretty much at the same point in our cycles, i'm on cd9 and you're on cd10. although your cycles are shorter than mine, mine will hopefully be shorter this month as i took soy to help me ovulate. This IS our cycle!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I really hope this is my month. I go in today at 2pm for my HSG procedure. I'm hoping they allow me to try this cycle. Either way... we are BDing on there advice or not. Oh it's happening! LOL Prayer for me this afternoon please ladies... Thanks!


----------



## horseypants

good luck today jewelz and many prayers xo


----------



## seaweed eater

Good luck Jewelz! Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

GL Jewelz! I hope your appt goes well...make sure you update us!


----------



## StefanieC

good luck Jewelz! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good luck Jewelz, I'm excited for you :) The more info you can get about your health, the better!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Good luck Jewelz!! :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm home, resting. Crampy a little and feel some pressure. Whew, that was crazy painful!! Thought i might come off the table when the Dr inflatted the balloon in my cervix. Only lasted about a min though. The balloon hurt so bad I wasnt even worried about the fluid passing thru. So glad I got it done though. Good news alert: my tubes are open!! We are free to BD as soon as tomorrow. Woohoo!!! 
Thanks ladies for all of the prayers and support.


----------



## Krippy

Fantastic news Jewelz! So excited for you!


----------



## StefanieC

Yay Jewelz! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Woo hoo!!! Good news Jewelz :) 

Just had my OB appointment, baby is now measuring a MONTH ahead. YIKES!! Now I'm being scheduled for a growth ultrasound. Kinda nervous. I'd always figured I'd probably go over 40 weeks but it's possible he'll come early.. He could come a month early! And if he did, that means only a month away. AAACCCCKKKK!!!


----------



## horseypants

:) great news


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Jewelz, that's such great news! :happydance: Enjoy your BD...what great timing! And well done for getting it over with.

Good luck with your growth scans MrsMcD...they may just want to induce you early. Or not! Measuring a month ahead would mean a 9-10 pound baby at 40 weeks, right (I'm figuring 0.5 lb/week)? I know my friend's daughter was around 9.5 and she came naturally after her due date. Also, he might not be that big at all if you're a month ahead just based on fundal height...I know he's been a few weeks ahead in u/s but there are lots of reasons fundal height might be even farther (like if you have above average fluid volume).


----------



## Krippy

GL MrsMcd...I know how it feels to have big babies but you can do it hun. Seaweed is right...If they think he is too big they will induce you early or he might just come out smaller than you think. That is what we are hoping for this next one...maybe smaller than RJ at 9 pounds 10 ounces lol. If this bubs is smaller than 8 pounds at 38 weeks they are going to let be give birth naturally rather than a c-section which would be awesome! 

I can not believe that you ladies will be giving birth in a few short months. I am so excited to see all the pics and meet you LOs! So exciting!


----------



## sunkiss

hey gurlies :hi:

sorry i been mia, things got a little busy since getting out the hospital last friday, n then the shower was the next day, i am so happy to be back at home ladies n most of u know the shower went well that are on my fb :happydance:!! been doing really well adjusting back to home thank God...hoping to stay home for the remainder...now the big goal is 36 weeks when they will take out the stitch then i will be completely off bedrest...at 34 weeks my bedrest will turn to modified instead of strict...i still have to take it easy but can get up a lil bit more...i been staying in the bed since home n taking it easy so i dont have to go back to the hospital n i been feeling great...i have my f/u with my doc tomorrow so it will be nice to get out for the appt n i will update u n let u know how it goes...i tell u i was so happy to get out n be around ppl again lmao, felt like i was released from jail or something ha ha...on the ride home i was saying wow there is trees n grass n ppl out here :haha: funny the things we take for granted until they r gone!!

happy 32nd weeks to some of us :happydance:!! another milestone achieve, praise God!! next big one is 34 weeks :D!! i have to go back n read n catch up on everyone, im so behind, i hate that, hope everyone is doing well n looking forward to bfp's this cycle from our ttc ladies!!

some of u ladies seen pics from my baby shower but i will post for those not on my fb.


----------



## sunkiss

had a wonderful time n got so many gifts, she has a complete wardrobe, i dont have to buy any clothes or onesies til she is one lol :D!!
 



Attached Files:







170489_10150938444420785_880683214_o.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 9









278108_10150938391090785_1129942922_o.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9









336306_10150938395680785_39945886_o.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 7









599537_10150938399615785_147884336_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## EeyoreGirl

OMG Sunkiss, you looked beautiful! So happy for you and thankful to God for always being there for us all


----------



## StefanieC

beautiful pics sunkiss! and i'm so happy for you that you've escaped lol x


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss you look so beautiful and HAPPY!! :) So glad everything is working out so well :) 

So a couple of days ago I found out one of my maternal aunts passed away. I never really got a change to know her, she had paranoid schizophrenia and after she was diagnosed she started to become really secluded so I hadn't seen her in about 10 years. My heart is breaking for my mom, aunts and uncle, and my grandma. This is the second child she has lost, an uncle of mine died about 10 years ago and I can't imagine what she's going through. She herself is 90 years old and not doing too well physically anymore, she's been on oxygen for the past 3 years now and she fairly recently beat anal cancer. And now this.. Oy :( 

On a more positive note, the crib is finally being delivered today which I'm really excited about. We also start our childbirth classes which I'm also really excited about. I have a wedding to go to next weekend, a funeral coming up at some point (not sure when) and then my baby shower in two weeks. Moms birthday is this Sunday, husbands is on Monday. Circle of life... So much going on. I feel kind of guilty that despite something so horrible happening, I'm still feeling excited about today. 

Anyway, I better cut this off now before I start rambling too much. Hope you ladies are all doing well :)


----------



## sunkiss

so sorry for the loss in ur fam MrsMcD, i will keep ur fam in my prayers, may ur aunties soul rest in peace :hugs:!! ur calendar of events is making me dizzy hee hee, enjoy hun :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh my goodness you sure do have a lot going on right now MrsMcD. Im so sorry to hear of your aunts passing. God's got her wrapped up in his arms, I'm sure of it. Rejoice in this time for her life.

Trying something new tonight!! I bought preseed for the first time. That stuff is EXPENSIVE!! Whoooo doggy! LOL


----------



## StefanieC

I'm sorry to hear that MrsMcD :hugs:

jewelz, we bought some of that for this cycle too, its definitely not cheap. We've not used it yet but we used conceive plus previously which is similar.


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> I got a bit sad thinking that some of your journeys are coming close to an end. I hope we will keep in contact after all of your lil rainbows are here. Makes me wonder who my bnb girls will be by the time I actually get to 30 weeks. :(

im not going anywhere, i will be right here to walk with u through ur journey, i cant wait for that time to come :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

sorry to hear ur not feeling well shante :hugs: u r one strong cookie n so is that lil girl u carrying, we're almost there, u will make it :D!!

wonderful news about ur tubes jewelz :happydance:!! i knew they would be squeaky clean :D!! yay for the preseed!! im not sure if i needed it or not but i really believe it helps those little swimmers along a little faster, also u dont have to use the whole syringe full, its way too much, that stuff is slippery, i found half worked best for me, test it out n see how much works good for u, good luck n get to :sex: wooohooo!!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Trying something new tonight!! I bought preseed for the first time. That stuff is EXPENSIVE!! Whoooo doggy! LOL

Expensive but man that stuff is good! Yeah don't follow the directions with how much to use, they tell you to use WAAAY too much. I filled it to just less than the first line and that seemed like plenty. But yeah, conceiving aside, that's by far the best lube I've ever used!


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> sorry to hear ur not feeling well shante :hugs: u r one strong cookie n so is that lil girl u carrying, we're almost there, u will make it :D!!
> 
> wonderful news about ur tubes jewelz :happydance:!! i knew they would be squeaky clean :D!! yay for the preseed!! im not sure if i needed it or not but i really believe it helps those little swimmers along a little faster, also u dont have to use the whole syringe full, its way too much, that stuff is slippery, i found half worked best for me, test it out n see how much works good for u, good luck n get to :sex: wooohooo!!!

Tried the preseed last night and that stuff is SUPER!! Very slippery indeed. I'll only be using half next time because I was leaking for hours after. LOL Sorry for TMI! Happy picture of the morning!! Yay for smiley faces! :happydance::thumbup::blush:


----------



## sunkiss

yay wut a beautiful smiley face, bet u will ovulate tomorrow just as ur ticker says, perfect time for bd :D!!

doc appt went well today ladies, i go back in 2 weeks, then 3 weeks from today this stitch will be out n i will be off bedrest wooohooo, cant wait to hit the beach lol :happydance:!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss~ I personally prescribe a day at the beach to you....You need it girl, and its well deserved! Have fun lovey.


----------



## shantehend

Glad to hear all you ladies are doing well!!! MrsMcD, sorry for your family loss. Can't wait to hear of new BFPs for our TTCers. I've been very busy with my kids, and they are leaving in two weeks so I want to enjoy our quality time. 
Is anyone else's DH or OH annoying them? I feel bad, maybe it's just me. Probably the hormones. But my husband gets on my nerves. He is thousands of miles away and I still get so frustrated with him. It really sucks!!
The ticker says 49 days, omg...time is flying!! My doc advised me to rest with my legs elevated. That's close to impossible because when I'm not at work I'm playing with the kids. But if the swelling gets bad I will make more of an effort to get more rest.


----------



## sunkiss

i know wut u mean about the swelling, omg i have that too but i dont have any pressure issues thank God, but i am really bloated ugh, im trying to drink more water, i am not the best with that i have to admit...ummm OH gets on my damm nerve all the time lol but i know its not him, everything annoys me, i snap at him n my mom all the time, then i feel bad n sometimes i dont lol, its not their faults i get frustrated over the most silly things but it seems so big at the moment, just today i almost took his head off cause he didnt fold my laundry right, poor guy, he was only trying to help but no one can do it like me when it comes to my household stuff n it frustrates me i cant do it myself, then other times i feel like he has an attitude n that pisses me off like really ur not the one knocked up laying in this bed lol...i know he cant wait for this to be over but he wont dear say it for fear of wut to come :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss~yay wut a beautiful smiley face, bet u will ovulate tomorrow just as ur ticker says, perfect time for bd :D!!


I ovulated on Friday. Hurt so dang bad this time. I ovulated from the opposite side of where the baby got stuck this time. The next mornign I woke upa nd checked my levels again and my smiley face wqas gone so I'm positive I ovulated that night. Lots of BDing those days! WooHoo! :thumbup:

Now the dreaded TWW.... :dohh::nope:


----------



## sunkiss

good sign when it hurts, i felt that pain too when i got preggo last time :D!! u r officially 2 weeks preggo until proven otherwise :happydance:!!

where is bree? i thought hubby was only gone for her last cycle.


----------



## Crownjewelz

QUOTE=sunkiss;19881071]good sign when it hurts, i felt that pain too when i got preggo last time :D!! u r officially 2 weeks preggo until proven otherwise :happydance:!!

where is bree? i thought hubby was only gone for her last cycle.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I am preggo until proven otherwise!! PTPO :haha: I am so excited for this cycle, especially after my HSG. I hope those swimmers :spermy: made it to my eggy. I can't stop thinking of the egg not traveling out of my tube though. Grrrr I hate that thought. I am going to be positive and not dwell on stupidness though.


----------



## StefanieC

haha i like that, PTPO!

good news for me i think, my opks have gotten progressively darker since yesterday and are i think almost positive now so hopefully it should be actually positive tonight or tomorrow, fxd! i took a digi too just in case but it was negative.


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> haha i like that, PTPO!
> 
> good news for me i think, my opks have gotten progressively darker since yesterday and are i think almost positive now so hopefully it should be actually positive tonight or tomorrow, fxd! i took a digi too just in case but it was negative.

Sounds promising!! Have you been checking your cervix at all?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Team Stefanie!! Baby dust to both of us.


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD123 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> haha i like that, PTPO!
> 
> good news for me i think, my opks have gotten progressively darker since yesterday and are i think almost positive now so hopefully it should be actually positive tonight or tomorrow, fxd! i took a digi too just in case but it was negative.
> 
> Sounds promising!! Have you been checking your cervix at all?Click to expand...

yep and its all looking fertile! ewcm and high open cervix!


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> Team Stefanie!! Baby dust to both of us.

lots of :dust: to us both. hopefully i'll just be a week behind you getting your bfp!


----------



## sunkiss

that sounds just about right stef woohooo time for :sex: :dust:


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Team Stefanie!! Baby dust to both of us.
> 
> lots of :dust: to us both. hopefully i'll just be a week behind you getting your bfp!Click to expand...

So excited to see our BFP's this month!! Get to :sex:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi ladies, have been reading all your posts but have felt kind of lurky recently...I guess because it kind of feels like time is dragging again! On one hand it feels like we're getting so close but on the other hand 2 months is not a small amount of time. At this point I don't really mind being pregnant (I'm probably lucky that way) except for the uncertainty about how and when Munchkin will come...I hate that! I'm trying to remind myself to enjoy sleeping through the night, feeding the baby without even trying, not having to hear crying, getting constant uninterrupted couple time with my husband...I don't wish any of those away. But it's hard not to get a little anxious.

TTC girls, I'm hopeful for all of you this cycle :hugs: :dust: Jewelz and Stef, really excited about your TWW...Horsey, I hope AF isn't on the way, but if it is, let next cycle be the one!! :dust:

Preggos, so glad all of us are still healthy, even if dealing with some annoying symptoms :hugs: very exciting times ahead!! It will be so cool to meet all of our little ones.


----------



## sunkiss

i tell u one got damm thing, i dont know about no 2 mths cause this little girl does not have anyplace else to stretch her feet, they are almost in my boobs :rofl:!! n my hips n back r killing me, not all the time, must be ligament stretching going on, i know for sure i will have back labor cause i did with olivia :wacko:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Girls I have so much motivation right now. Just found out one of my closet girlfriends in preggo. I would LOVE to be preggo with her and share the experience with her. Hands pressed together in prayer asking for this cycle to be the one!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Sunkiss I think back labor depends on how the baby is positioned, no? I thought it was more common with posterior babies...maybe Fayth will be facing your back and it will all be fine!

Awww Jewelz that would be so perfect...very hopeful for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> i tell u one got damm thing, i dont know about no 2 mths cause this little girl does not have anyplace else to stretch her feet, they are almost in my boobs :rofl:!! n my hips n back r killing me, not all the time, must be ligament stretching going on, i know for sure i will have back labor cause i did with olivia :wacko:

I am with you!! I can barely breathe, in fact, for the past 3 or 4 days when I try to nap on my couch I stop breathing repeatedly. Tomorrow I'm going to try to nap on my bed and see if it happens there, if so I'm going to call the doctor. My back is okay for the most part, but my tailbone is KILLING me! One of my friends insists that baby will come early because there is no room left. I'm HUGE.

So I go in for my growth scan on Thursday. I'm super anxious to find out how big he is measuring and if it's a matter of huge baby, or extra fluid. I do get the feeling though that it's huge baby, he sure feels huge in there! I can't believe he'll just be getting bigger in there for another 2 months almost (unless he comes early!)

Is anyone else's crotch killing them!? Mine hurts so bad any time I stand up.


----------



## sunkiss

u may be getting wut they call lightening where the baby starts to engage downward a bit, i dont feel it in the crotch yet but man the bottom of my belly is heavy, i have to hold it sometimes when i stand to take the pressure off ha ha!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Girls I have so much motivation right now. Just found out one of my closet girlfriends in preggo. I would LOVE to be preggo with her and share the experience with her. Hands pressed together in prayer asking for this cycle to be the one!!!!

yay i figured this multiquote thing out lol!! i have such a good feeling for u this cycle, been praying too :hugs:



seaweed eater said:


> Sunkiss I think back labor depends on how the baby is positioned, no? I thought it was more common with posterior babies...maybe Fayth will be facing your back and it will all be fine!

really i didnt know that, good cause she is anterior right now, hope she stays that way :D!!


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> So excited to see our BFP's this month!! Get to :sex:




sunkiss said:


> that sounds just about right stef woohooo time for :sex: :dust:

don't worry ladies, i have told DH that we are getting down to it every day of +opks and a few days after! the poor thing...not lol ;)



Crownjewelz said:


> Girls I have so much motivation right now. Just found out one of my closet girlfriends in preggo. I would LOVE to be preggo with her and share the experience with her. Hands pressed together in prayer asking for this cycle to be the one!!!!

I know how you feel, my sister is now 12 weeks preggo with her 2nd and we really want to be pregnant together so i need to hurry up lol. She just had her scan and looking at it makes me soooo broody!


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Sunkiss I think back labor depends on how the baby is positioned, no? I thought it was more common with posterior babies...maybe Fayth will be facing your back and it will all be fine!
> 
> Awww Jewelz that would be so perfect...very hopeful for you! :hugs:

You are absolutely right. Most back labor is caused by the baby's back facing your back. I had this only in my 4th pregnancy. It makes labor longer because it is harder for the baby to move down and the head wont be in the right postion. Consequently, pushing also takes longer.


----------



## sunkiss

oh crap im confused about posterior n anterior positions now, the last scan she was head down n laying on her side mostly facing my back, she still rolls around though so im not sure wut position she is in now, all i know for sure is she is head down, sometimes i can feel kicks in my back but more so in my belly n my side, n i can feel little tickles in my groin i think from her hands n the nurse would feel her back alot when they were doing the doppler.


----------



## Krippy

Positions are so confusing! And the babes move and roll and change so fast before they get big! :)

I have been in the lurking mood lately...sorry girls! But I have everything crossed for you in this 2WW! :)

Here is the bubs...Measuring exactly on with dates (RJ was measuring 9 days ahead at this time) and is definitely a mover. Most of the time the babe was covering its face with its hands and it was moving so much that she was thinking that we wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot if we wanted to...Its legs were crossed the whole time. In BC (my province) the u/s techs aren't actually able to tell you what sex the baby is anymore bc of families terminating when they don't get the sex that they want. They send the potty shot to your Dr. and then it is at the Dr.'s discretion to tell you or not. Intresting and quite horrible...Took a while to get all the necessary shots but we finally got it done! 

What do you think? Boy or girl? Head pic and foot pic! Added some 19.5 week bump pics too! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120725-00010.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120725-00014.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









19.5 ~.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









19.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StefanieC

thats awful that people actually do that!

you have such a nice neat looking bump, mine will not look like that when i'm preggo lol because i'm a much bigger girl than you. i can't tell what bubs is i'm afraid but soon as you find out let us know :D

afm, this evening's ovulation test was also nearly positive so i hope its actually positive tomorrow.


----------



## sunkiss

awww u look so cute krippy, i cant believe ur half way baked already, time is moving :D!! hmmm from skull pic looks a lil boyish to me, wish they could have told u now i have to be tortured with waiting ha ha..ur lil rainbow sounds like mines too lol never wants to cooperate for sonos always wigglin around, good signs of a healthy baby :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy- No idea about the sex but for some reason I kept thinking "he" looking at it. But then again, saying boy or girl would give me a 50% chance of being right :)

Super cute tummy btw! Your tattoo is really pretty :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls! We will all have to wait until this bubs is born for the gender reveal as we are staying team yellow. It is just fun to guess what it is from the pic. I was thinking boy too from the pic but lots of people seem to say girl! I just don't care at all...I just want him/her to be here!

I know Sunkiss...can you believe how the time as flown by? It is crazy...Loved your bump pics from your shower. You looked beautiful!

MrsMcD...I know how it feels to have a little boy measuring way far ahead but don't worry too much about how big he is! You can do it hun! :)


----------



## sunkiss

oh krippy u want to torture me :haha: but it will be very exciting when u announce ur birth, cant wait for that one :D!! luv the tat also!! i want to get olivia's footprints on my heart, would have been nice for her 1st yr annv but i will be breastfeeding so have to wait til fayth is off the boob :D!!


----------



## StefanieC

My temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?


----------



## Krippy

GL Stef! Hope this is it for you darling! Now get busy!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awwww Krippy you look so adorable honey! Love your tattoo on your belly too.


----------



## sunkiss

StefanieC said:


> My temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?

i think it should be fine with temp n dont be surprised if u actually ov n didnt get a positive opk, some women dont get em n still ov...the temp will confirm the ov though if this did happen...which brand r u using n wut time of day r u taking them?


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> My temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?
> 
> i think it should be fine with temp n dont be surprised if u actually ov n didnt get a positive opk, some women dont get em n still ov...the temp will confirm the ov though if this did happen...which brand r u using n wut time of day r u taking them?Click to expand...

i'm using cheapy internet ones and i'm doing tests at approx 2pm and 7pm, sometimes one before bed too.


----------



## sunkiss

ok its good u doing it more than once per day that way u wont miss the surge!! have u had success with the ic b4 in the past? i've never used them but i hear some women complain that there not too reliable. i didnt use the brand or digi ones myself but i used the drugstore brand which worked pretty well n was half the cost of the brand name ones.


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss said:


> ok its good u doing it more than once per day that way u wont miss the surge!! have u had success with the ic b4 in the past? i've never used them but i hear some women complain that there not too reliable. i didnt use the brand or digi ones myself but i used the drugstore brand which worked pretty well n was half the cost of the brand name ones.

i did in my first cycle but then the last one was all over the place so i don't really know. i'm still going to do the opks but going to go by my temps more than anything.


----------



## StefanieC

me again lol. i decided to disregard yesterdays temp as todays with my normal thermometer was much lower so i think it was that high cos of the other thermometer. the only reason i used the other one yesterday was i going to take my temp with the old and new one to compare and forgot to use the old one, by the time i remembered it was too late cos i was up and out of bed.
i did an opk with fmu which i don't really do and it was so close to positive i had to use a digi too to check but it said negative. i'm going to do another one in a bit to see what happens.


----------



## seaweed eater

That's strange, Stef...I know I have switched thermometers mid-cycle multiple times, and I don't think it has ever thrown things off. :shrug:
It's great that you're still having EWCM and good CP though! Keep up the BDing :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

steph do u have a chart?


----------



## StefanieC

yeah its in my signature, just click on the FF ticker x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Geez I know it's early but I have no symptoms at all. I feel great. I even was able to do my cardio for an hour today with no problems. I have no CM, no cramps, no nothing. My boobs hurt, but that's from my progesterone supplements. Grrrr


----------



## StefanieC

jewelz the lack of symptoms can often itself be a symptom! fxd


----------



## beeba

Hi everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a while now, I've just been busy working and vacationing :D But that doesn't mean I haven't been lurking reading your every post :) I'm glad the preggos here are doing well and it's so nice to see that most of you are almost through! Must be so exciting :) 

Sunkiss - You looked amazing at your baby shower :) You seem really happy and I'm so happy for you :) :kiss:

AFM, I got my BFP yesterday!! I still don't believe it and I keep thinking that maybe the test was wrong but as far as I know there are no fake positives (right?) and it turned pink almost immediately! I have no symptoms except for tender breasts that aren't very tender and af cramps every now and then. So Jewels, you could also be pregnant! The lack of symptoms means nothing. Got my FX for you! :hugs: 

Stef - lots of babydust to you :hugs:

I just thought I should let you ladies know since your journey has been my inspiration and hope. I hope my little bean is a sticky one :)) 
xoxox


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Beeba! So happy for you!

They are right Jewelz...Sometimes no symptoms is the best symptom of all!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies, I appreciate that. I am having some weird cramping. Feels funny but it's nothing like I had the first time I was preggo. Confused.... Lol it's ok though.


----------



## StefanieC

ladies would you mind looking at these opks and let me know what you think pleas? neg or pos? :confused:
i know 4 tests in a day is a lot but i'm so paranoid about missing my surge!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0238.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0237.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0241.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crownjewelz

Congratulations beeba!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

Beeba, congrats!

Jewels :dust:

And Stephanie, they're positive :sex:

Me, I'm waiting for af to leave, hopefully in time for my camping trip tomorrow though it looks as if she wants to come with me. :p


----------



## StefanieC

Even though the digis at the same time were negative?
Congratulations beeba!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww beeba great news! Congrats!! :happydance: If you're 4+2 does that mean 16 DPO? What's your due date?? :yipee:

Jewelz don't get too wrapped up in symptom spotting...plenty of women have NO symptoms before BFP! Maybe it means you're on track for an easy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

beeba said:


> Hi everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a while now, I've just been busy working and vacationing :D But that doesn't mean I haven't been lurking reading your every post :) I'm glad the preggos here are doing well and it's so nice to see that most of you are almost through! Must be so exciting :)
> 
> Sunkiss - You looked amazing at your baby shower :) You seem really happy and I'm so happy for you :) :kiss:
> 
> AFM, I got my BFP yesterday!! I still don't believe it and I keep thinking that maybe the test was wrong but as far as I know there are no fake positives (right?) and it turned pink almost immediately! I have no symptoms except for tender breasts that aren't very tender and af cramps every now and then. So Jewels, you could also be pregnant! The lack of symptoms means nothing. Got my FX for you! :hugs:
> 
> Stef - lots of babydust to you :hugs:
> 
> I just thought I should let you ladies know since your journey has been my inspiration and hope. I hope my little bean is a sticky one :))
> xoxox

oh beeba i am so happy for u hunny, u got ur rainbow after the storm :happydance::cloud9:!!! thanks for coming n updating n bringing some hope n dust to our ttc ladies, h&h 9mths ahead hun n please come back n update along the way :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

they look positive to me also stef...hmmm not sure why digi would be neg though...not too sure of how reliable the ic's are but i would still get busy n keep temping to confirm!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

YAY BEEBA!!!! Congrats!! :) :)

Stef- They look pretty positive to me too, some women never get the "darker" line than the control so that may be why the digi's are negative, they might not count it as positive until they're darker? I don't know, never used the digi kind. Either way, it definitely looks like O is coming soon!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh yeah, quick little update. I had my growth scan on Thursday at 33 weeks, and the ultrasound tech couldn't tell us anything but I did peek at the screen and saw that baby himself is measuring 3 weeks ahead. No idea about the fluid levels or weight estimate yet though, gotta wait for my next dr. appointment to find that out. He is sitting VERY low, she had to get all the way down to my hairline to find the top of his head! No wonder why my crotch is in constant pain! 

So I found out my MIL and FIL will be out of the country for a week during the last week of August. Is it bad that I hope to go into labor then so I don't have to worry about them being around? I feel a little guilty but the closer I get to due date, the more I'm wanting things to be a little more private. I originally thought "the more the merrier!" but now I'm thinking as few as possible would be best!


----------



## beeba

Thanks everyone :) My estimated due date is the 3rd of April 2013 but this hasn't been confirmed by the doctor yet. My first appointment is on Monday so we'll see what she says. 

Seaweed eater - I'm actually not sure how many dpo I was because I really don't know when I ovulated. Hubby and I bd a lot during the week that I was supposed to ovulate but I'm not sure which day it was exactly. 

I'm having almost no symptoms at all. I hope that doesn't mean anything is wrong. My tender breasts seem to have gotten a little less tender :/


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD...I don't think it is bad at all to want private time after you give birth. Why don't you just explain that to your inlaws and they can come see you and babe when you are ready? That is what I am doing... :) GL with the big babe hun...let us know what the doc says


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Sorry i've not been around much lately, been really busy but I have now officially finished work WHOOOOOOO. Going to spend hte next 7ish weeks just relaxing and preparing for baby's arrival. 

I am feeling so heavy at the moment, every little thing is an effort and i HATE the floor, everything is on the floor and I cannot reach it without it being a huge effort lol.
OH is being very helpful most of the time but has been a little grumpy the past few days.....I want him to snap out of it and enjoy whats lying ahead but he is a little down about work etc. Its his bday next week so I'm hoping we can go on a nice day out to the seaside.

Ive also just ordered all my furniture and my pram, come in 2 weeks cannot wait to start sorting through all the stuff we have brought.

I have my growth scan on Monday so will keep you updated on how that goes, I think shes head down as feeling alot of pressure down there already. Not really suffering any other symptoms apart from having restless sleeps as my bump gets in the way...cannot wait to sleep on my front again.

To all my TTC ladies, sending lots and lots of :dust: I didnt use opks and never had many symptoms so remember your not out unless :witch: shows.....also i was 18dpo and had BFN all teh way until then.

Congrats Beeba on your BFP

Krippy, lovely bump and glad to see you progressing so nicely.

To my fellow September bumps, glad its all well and we haven't got long left at all now, espicallay when you think its August next week and our babies WILL be born in September (latest they let us go over is 2 weeks so by 26th September my little lady will be here)
My friend said to me the other day not to be too organised as if you are baby comes late where as if your not organised they come earlier....at the moment I am sooo not prepared so hoping she stays put till at least 37 weeks.

Lots of love

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Krippy said:


> MrsMcD...I don't think it is bad at all to want private time after you give birth. Why don't you just explain that to your inlaws and they can come see you and babe when you are ready? That is what I am doing... :) GL with the big babe hun...let us know what the doc says

Totally agree, its up to you if you want people around during/after the birth. I want my mum with me which wont please OH's mother but thats tough and she will have to deal with it.

I also don't want a housefull of people at home when I bring baby back, again it may upset some but theres plenty of time to see baby once we are settled....its overwhelming for both us and our OH bringing a newborn home xxx


----------



## sunkiss

i dont think it is bad either, in fact i dont want anyone to even come to the hospital so im not sure if i will announce to after we r home, i kinda really want my private time with her, excuse me if they think i am selfish but i would like to bond with my baby first..only ppl i want there is my mom cause she is my rock n my OH, everyone else can wait imo :D!! i may change my mind after i have her but for now thats my plan.

beeba i had zero symptoms also so that is a good thing hun, as ur hcg rises over the weeks u may start to see symptoms increase, i dont think i even got sore boobs til around 8 weeks or so, i thought something was wrong with me n was getting betas checked because all i felt was a little fatigue but everything was just fine :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD, I totally agree with everyone else, it is completely understandable to want some quiet time and you have every right to ask your ILs for that. One of my friends likes to remind me that, while we are used to being our parents' children, we are also someone's parents now...and as parents it is appropriate and important for us to take responsibility and parent the way WE see fit!

FWIW, I love my ILs but I don't want them around either. They live out of the country, and we are planning to ask them to come about 2 months after baby is born, depending on the timing of the birth.

It's good that baby is so low given how big he is! Maybe it means he will come on the earlier side! Last week of August sounds pretty perfect for multiple reasons :p

Beeba it is totally fine not to have symptoms right now...you ARE pregnant so it just means you're having an easier pregnancy! And that's a good thing! There's so much variation in symptoms between women and even between the same woman's pregnancies. :hugs:

C, your friend has an interesting theory :haha: I have to admit I have been reluctant to get things organized too quickly too...we have the basics but we're still missing a lot of stuff and it's not very organized. I like that it kind of parallels the baby's development. :p I don't want to be sitting around in September with nothing to do!

Hope everyone has a great weekend. We're supposed to be meeting with our doula later today, which I've been excited about, but we never set a location and she hasn't been getting back to me :( I hope she's not attending a birth right now or something!


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Totally agree, its up to you if you want people around during/after the birth. I want my mum with me which wont please OH's mother but thats tough and she will have to deal with it.
> 
> I also don't want a housefull of people at home when I bring baby back, again it may upset some but theres plenty of time to see baby once we are settled....its overwhelming for both us and our OH bringing a newborn home xxx

Yeah one thing I'm definitely going to insist is that me, husband and baby come home to a quiet, empty house. Once we get settled, have time to introduce out dogs to baby and have time to relax, I don't mind if a couple of people at a time come over, but only a couple at a time. Husbands family is extremely loud, especially when they are all together so I am not going to be okay with them all coming over at once.


----------



## StefanieC

i got a definitely positive opk this afternoon :D. the digi still said negative but when i looked at the actual stick, it had a big smudge of dye on it so obviously it just didn't spread properly.


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> i got a definitely positive opk this afternoon :D. the digi still said negative but when i looked at the actual stick, it had a big smudge of dye on it so obviously it just didn't spread properly.

WOOHOO!! :happydance: Good luck and have fun :winkwink:


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> i got a definitely positive opk this afternoon :D. the digi still said negative but when i looked at the actual stick, it had a big smudge of dye on it so obviously it just didn't spread properly.

Yay for positive opk's!! SEX SEX AND MORE SEX for you!! 
Have fun makin baby! Hugs honey. I'm rootin for ya!


----------



## StefanieC

here are my tests from this afternoon :). you can see what i mean about the smudge on the digi one (the one on its own)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0242.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0243.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## seaweed eater

Nice positives! Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

positive test again this afternoon and a temp increase this morning :happydance:
ovulation might actually happen this cycle!!

MrsMcD i totally agree with everyone else about it being your choice who is there with you! When its my turn I don't want my ILs there until I decide either. Luckily for me my DH doesn't really get on with his mum anyway.


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD I totally agree with how you want things. I'm the same way. Luckily when it's my turn my husband Dad won't come because he sux and his mom passed 4 years ago. My parents are super respectful of my wishes and will do whatever I want. Do what YOU want. It's your baby, your body and your experience. You can't please everyone. They will get over it.


----------



## shantehend

Woohooo!!! :happydance: Congratulations beeba!!! Sticky dust to you honey, and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Jewelz and Stef, can't wait til testing time. Praying for your BFPs.


----------



## shantehend

34 weeks!! Next milestone I'm looking forward to is full term (37 weeks). I am confident I will make it if my blood pressure stays low. In the U.S., doctors allow labor after 36 weeks. Hard to believe in 3 and half weeks we could actually have our LOs. Time is starting to fly by.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I've been cramping today but I have no clue if it's just menstral or implantation. It's just been light with an occasional stronger cramp. I've noticed I get more cramps when I get up and move from being stationary for a bit. I do have a bit more CM but nothing to be excited about yet. I kinda hate symptom spotting cuz I honestly just don't know anymore. Progesterone is still the devil!


----------



## Crownjewelz

LADIES, I DO BELIEVE THAT IS A BFP!!! I just bought a digi and I'm going to wait to do it tonight with my hubby and my step daughter. I'm so excited but I am so cautiously calm too. God is so good!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

Ahhh! So excited for you Jewelz xxx


----------



## c1403

OMGG cant wait to see what the digi says  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Jewelz...This is it for you girl! I am so excited for you hun! You have deserved this miracle! Keep those POASs coming, I want to see every single one...Woooo Hooooo! You have made my Monday!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Digi coming soon.... dont know if I can wait! LOL 

Thanks ladies Im super excited and nervous.


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG JEWELZ those are absolutely positives!!!! AAAHH I'm so so excited for you! :wohoo:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok so I took the digi and it said negative. It's still too early for a digi I think. Im going to try again in a few days with FMU.


----------



## seaweed eater

Darn digi. As you know they aren't as sensitive. You are pregnant, my friend. :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

So happy for you Jewelz!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stefanie I cant wait to see your BFP this month too! I'm team Stef right now!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> Stefanie I cant wait to see your BFP this month too! I'm team Stef right now!!!

Ah thanks jewelz, I could do with all the positive thinking I can get. I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate again.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 449889
> 
> 
> LADIES, I DO BELIEVE THAT IS A BFP!!! I just bought a digi and I'm going to wait to do it tonight with my hubby and my step daughter. I'm so excited but I am so cautiously calm too. God is so good!!! :happydance::happydance:

JEWELZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! So what's your due date?!? :) I'm so damn excited for you!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449889
> 
> 
> LADIES, I DO BELIEVE THAT IS A BFP!!! I just bought a digi and I'm going to wait to do it tonight with my hubby and my step daughter. I'm so excited but I am so cautiously calm too. God is so good!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> JEWELZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! So what's your due date?!? :) I'm so damn excited for you!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! 
Right now my due date is April 14, 2013.


----------



## sunkiss

im in TEARS literally jewelz, i need a min!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> im in TEARS literally jewelz, i need a min!!!


Awwwwww I sure do love you Sunkiss! Thank you so much. God is good! :thumbup:


----------



## Crownjewelz

It's got a pinky on it! LOL :cloud9:


----------



## StefanieC

will you be doing a test each day to show the line getting darker?


----------



## sunkiss

God is so good, praise Him!!! i prayed so much for ur bfp this cycle, i had a good feeling but was keeping quiet in case God had another plan, this is it for u jewelz, i just know this will be ur rainbow u hold in ur arms n love for life, i cant tell u how happy i am for u, all u been through n u never lost ur faith in God nor ur strentgh, He answered ur prayers, u deserve this more than anything hunny :happydance:!!! those lines r so good for u being this early also, good signs, i bet the digi will work in a day or 2!! wut a good time to have ur LO, nice spring baby, its gonna be a beautiful mothers day for u next yr, congrats to u n hubby :D!!!

ok so we have 2 back to back bfp...stef this is why we were called the lucky thread for new yrs, i would not be surprised to hear more bfp's to follow in this cycle...hint hint :D!!

you made my day jewelz :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> im in TEARS literally jewelz, i need a min!!!
> 
> 
> Awwwwww I sure do love you Sunkiss! Thank you so much. God is good! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i luv u too gurl, still in tears u dont know how happy i am for u n my damm hormones is driving me crazy ha ha!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 450093
> 
> 
> It's got a pinky on it! LOL :cloud9:

oh man that is a really nice line on a frer this early :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> im in TEARS literally jewelz, i need a min!!!
> 
> 
> Awwwwww I sure do love you Sunkiss! Thank you so much. God is good! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i luv u too gurl, still in tears u dont know how happy i am for u n my damm hormones is driving me crazy ha ha!!!Click to expand...

Sunkiss you are gonna make me cry at my desk girl! Hormones raging away for sure!


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> will you be doing a test each day to show the line getting darker?

No probably not just because I will be going in to get beta's done every other day just like I did the last time. I'm totally leaving it up to God this time. It's all in his hands anyways. He knows what he is doing and Im gonna just relax and let the man work. He's good at what he does... LOL


----------



## sunkiss

amen to that!!!


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz maybe u should add new bfp bump buddies in the title too so we can get some more current bfp's in here (april 2013 bump buddies), not that im going anywhere, i plan on staying here even after fayth is born n sharing pics n moments of her n walking ur journey with u but it would be nice to have a few more due at the same time for u, what u think?


----------



## c1403

Oh Jewelz I am sooooooo pleased for you. We need one more BFP so we have three in a row (they say things come in threes)

Cant believe you got BFP so early too, its brilliant news 

I had my growth scan today  Baby is head down and looks good although couldn't see much as shes too big in there, wouldnt show her face again so shes definatly camera shy lol...shes weighing appx 5lb6 which I think is huge, though the tech said its normal range for my dates and is consistant with my other scans.

Thats it now, the next time we see her will be when she is born eeekkkk.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> jewelz maybe u should add new bfp bump buddies in the title too so we can get some more current bfp's in here (april 2013 bump buddies), not that im going anywhere, i plan on staying here even after fayth is born n sharing pics n moments of her n walking ur journey with u but it would be nice to have a few more due at the same time for u, what u think?

 I can do that for sure. Then I can get me some more ladies who are closer to my due date. Good idea... Im just going to add it to the end of the title we have.


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 450093
> 
> 
> It's got a pinky on it! LOL :cloud9:

i didn't see this earlier, yay!!


----------



## StefanieC

wow i didn't realise how full of faith you girls are, its nice to hear.

sunkiss (et al.) i will try my best this cycle but i need to get ovulation done with first and i'm quite worried it won't happen.


----------



## beeba

:yipee::yipee: Jewels congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: Our due dates are really close :) Mine is on the 3rd of April just 11 days before yours :thumbup:

Stef - I hope you also get your bfp this month :) lots and lots of babydust to you


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 i think fayth is on the big side too around 5 lbs or so, rm is so tight in there now that even when she sleep i can feel her stretching, my belly gets sore in places that she pushes up against, its funny though when i see her butt push up lol but sometimes i have to shift to get her to move.

are u ladies experiencing hiccups more frequently lately? i swear this lil girl has hiccups at least 4-5 times a day if not more. i know they say its good for lung development but i still hate that i cant help her :(...so now that i am 34 weeks i can be on modified bedrest meaning i can get up a lil more but i will still take it easy, it feels good to go out to dinner or lunch sometimes just to get out the house, i have been doing that already n felt fine so i will continue with that...i dunno if i mentioned but my doc takes out the stitch on 8/10 n i will be completely off bedrest :D!! i will not get crazy with it til 37 weeks at least though when at least i am term...my job is doing a shower for me also the same day stitch comes out, so looking forward to shower #2, just hope i wont be too sore but doc said i should feel totally normal after, she even takes it out right in her office :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

stef i think it will happen hun especially with those positive opk's u had, we shall see if temp shifts over the next few days, keeping it crossed so tight for u, would be so nice to have u beeba n jewelz get ur bfp's so close together :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> are u ladies experiencing hiccups more frequently lately? i swear this lil girl has hiccups at least 4-5 times a day if not more.

Weird!! I was in the middle of reading your post, stopped right before this line because I felt him hiccuping, told my husband, and then looked back down to read that line :) I don't feel them all that often, maybe once every 2-3 days. And when I do feel them, I barely feel them, they're so light. It just feels like a teeny-tiny ticking. I think it's because of the anterior placenta. I noticed during the growth scan that the placenta is right around the area I feel his hiccups so I think it must be muddling the feeling of it. How strong do Fayths feel? To me, it just feels like a really light tapping.


----------



## sunkiss

i forgot to ask them if my placenta is still anterior, i dont think it is anymore, they did say it can move n i think it did cause i feel everything whew!! at first her hiccups were faint that was in week 29 or 30 but now omg i feel them very strong, i get the vibrations from my crotch all the way above my navel, her dad n my mom can see n feel them too, my belly jumps a bit but they can feel them also, at first it was the cutest thing lol but now it happens so much i feel so bad for her poor baby...i bet urs is muffled by ur placenta just like u said...i wonder if it is what i eat, i just think this lil girl is greedy cause it mostly happens after i eat ha ha!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef hon, your body is trying hard! Look at that chart!! The +OPKs, EWCM, and CP all happening at the same time seems like a great sign to me. Waiting for ov is torture but I bet it will happen for you this month. :hugs:

Munchkin has hiccups about 4-5 times a day too...always after breakfast and dinner, and at other times throughout the day. Especially after I eat or when I listen to music. I imagine he gets them when he gets excited :p but occasionally I even feel them when I wake up at night. They're definitely lighter than kicks but pretty strong by now -- like Sunkiss I can feel them all the way up my bump. They are a little irritating sometimes TBH but I like that I can always tell where his head is. Sometimes I feel them right in my backside...it's the strangest thing :wacko:

I feel like my bump has grown a lot in the past week or two! Think now that my uterus finally reached my ribcage it can't grow upward anymore and is now growing outward. I'm outgrowing all of my tops again. :p Probably time for another set of good bump pics soon. Hope it means he is growing well in there -- we'll find out Friday. How are all of your bumps doing?


----------



## sunkiss

same here seaweed on everything above lol, the bump has reached its max in height so i am looking for the drop coming, they say that starts in week 34 so we are headed downward, maybe our ribs will get relief while other things will suffer lol!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

My bump is GIGANTIC! I worry about how much bigger this thing is going to get in the next several weeks. Here's 33 weeks. It's getting so extremely difficult to roll over in bed, I can roll over on my back from my side okay, but making it from my back to the other side is really hard. I literally have to throw my body weight to the side I'm trying to get to. 

When I had the growth scan, the tech kept having to go lower and lower to try to find the top of his head, and when I commented "no wonder my crotch is always hurting!!" she said yep, he's starting to drop! It's really hard for me to tell, I can't make out any of his body parts. I can feel where he is, just can't tell what the heck I'm feeling. I do always feel him up in my ribs though, makes it really hard to lean over at all. 

I can't believe the end is so near! Less than 2 months! I'm so looking forward to the baby shower on Saturday and then finally being able to order the last of what we'll need to finish the nursery :) Very little left to get. I can't wait until it's all in order and I can show it off :)

Oh, and because somehow my bump doesn't look as huge from the side, here is a shot from this weekend more from the front. Beware, super unflattering picture but oh well. I'm the one all the way to the left (of course!) https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/549465_3937270884224_571729220_n.jpg
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh you look so cute!!!! I love that bump


----------



## seaweed eater

You look absolutely adorable MrsMcD!! Definitely bigger than me, but then again your boy is probably twice as big as mine by now so it makes sense! :p


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD ur bump is beautiful hun, u r really all belly so u will lose it all after :D!! oh yes i roll off the bed too ha ha, my bed is so high so i have to roll n try n find the ground so i dont fall off :haha:!! they may induce u a little earlier perhaps 38 weeks since u measuring further ahead, ask ur doc about it when u discuss the growth scan. cant wait to hear all about ur shower, its such a fun time :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> jewelz maybe u should add new bfp bump buddies in the title too so we can get some more current bfp's in here (april 2013 bump buddies), not that im going anywhere, i plan on staying here even after fayth is born n sharing pics n moments of her n walking ur journey with u but it would be nice to have a few more due at the same time for u, what u think?

I definitely plan on sticking around here too :) I'm so excited to be able to see everyones babies and watch them all grow and have this group of mamas to talk to!


----------



## sunkiss

yep i look forward to that very much...cant wait :D


----------



## horseypants

beeba and jewelz, so happy for you!!!!

i'm cd7 and hope to join you soon <3

mrsmcd, beautiful photographs - you look amazing.


----------



## beeba

Mrsmcd - your bump is so cute :)

horseypants - thanks sweetie :hugs: can't wait for you to join us very soon


----------



## shantehend

Woohooo Jewelz!! :happydance: I've been praying for you. God is awesome!!
Well I've decided that I am going to stick around after my LO is born. I want to see the progression and journeys of the April 2013 bump buddies. So what I will do is change my screen name account and reopen an account with my real name. This part of my life will be ending, and a new part will be beginning. 

The reason I was going to leave you ladies is because my hubby and I decided our LO will be adopted by a family member after she is born. She will live here in NJ and I will be moving to TX. I think it will be best for her and our 6 children we have now. I want her to have the best life possible, and as you can imagine it is hard enough with 6 kids. But I love all of my children and wouldn't trade them for the world. I don't really know how to handle it, so I thought it best to leave the thread since I won't have my princess and you ladies will have your babies. But I will miss the support and encouragement you ladies offer. I haven't many friends and definitely no one I can talk to about this. It seems no one understands how I'm feeling right now. It's a hard thing I will be going through and reality is starting to set in. And I have to catch up on loss time with my 1 yr old. He's still my baby, LOL.

Sorry to rant on and on, but I thought it best to let you ladies know what is going on so you could better understand why I feel the way I do right now. I'm partly depressed, but I'm moving forward and trying to stay positive every day. Nonetheless, I am so very excited for all of you!! And it has been a pleasure to share my journey with someone. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

shantehend said:


> Woohooo Jewelz!! :happydance: I've been praying for you. God is awesome!!
> Well I've decided that I am going to stick around after my LO is born. I want to see the progression and journeys of the April 2013 bump buddies. So what I will do is change my screen name account and reopen an account with my real name. This part of my life will be ending, and a new part will be beginning.
> 
> The reason I was going to leave you ladies is because my hubby and I decided our LO will be adopted by a family member after she is born. She will live here in NJ and I will be moving to TX. I think it will be best for her and our 6 children we have now. I want her to have the best life possible, and as you can imagine it is hard enough with 6 kids. But I love all of my children and wouldn't trade them for the world. I don't really know how to handle it, so I thought it best to leave the thread since I won't have my princess and you ladies will have your babies. But I will miss the support and encouragement you ladies offer. I haven't many friends and definitely no one I can talk to about this. It seems no one understands how I'm feeling right now. It's a hard thing I will be going through and reality is starting to set in. And I have to catch up on loss time with my 1 yr old. He's still my baby, LOL.
> 
> Sorry to rant on and on, but I thought it best to let you ladies know what is going on so you could better understand why I feel the way I do right now. I'm partly depressed, but I'm moving forward and trying to stay positive every day. Nonetheless, I am so very excited for all of you!! And it has been a pleasure to share my journey with someone. Thank you :hugs:

Oh Shante I had no idea this is why you have been so upset as of late. I am so sorry to hear this but if you honestly know in your heart that that is the right thing to do for her, then you are making a smart choice. At least you will be able to see her, right? :shrug: 
We will always be here to support you and what ever decision you think is best for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well ladies, I had my first beta this morning. I go back on Thursday for another and then next Thursday will be my official first appointment. I will most likely get an ultrasound to make sure there is a sac. Im 100% sure there will be though. I still would like to see it though. Eases the mind. Gave myself my first injection this morning all by myself and I didn't even feel it at all. 
Woo-Hoo! :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Thank you Jewelz!! I appreciate it. And I will still see my princess from time to time. I haven't decided all the details, but definitely want an open adoption. I have to start buying her things. I will look for a stroller this weekend so I can drop it off at her house. I guess I will use my son's crib for her since it is only a year old and he isn't here to use it. Just have to buy girly bedding. It is very stressful to know that after going through 8 or 9 months of pregnancy you end up with nothing to show for it, except for in the heart. But she will be a blessing to my family member and to me.
Can't wait to hear how your beta numbers and scan turn out. I know everything will be just fine.


----------



## sunkiss

shante i am so happy u decided to tell all the ladies of the group wut a courageous thing u r doing...im so proud of u, ur strentgh is amazing!! takes a really big person to put others b4 themselves n God will surely bless u for it!! i work in a clinic n have seen many women in similar situation as urs n go n have an abortion, n while it is their right n personal choice, i just think its so honorable wut u r doing to give ur baby a chance, one day she will thank u for it...im so happy n honored to know u ladies n have gained so much respect for u all :hugs:

it really is such a beautiful n selfless thing u r doing shante, brings tears to my eyes every time i think of it!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow shante...thank you for sharing that with us. :hugs: :hugs: I am sure it was not an easy decision and really admire you for doing what you feel is best for your girl even when it's difficult. If you know it is the right decision, as Jewelz said, I bet you will feel at peace with it.
Very glad you will be sticking around, and can't wait to hear how it goes when you meet her. But we will be here staying patient and wishing you well whatever you decide is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Well ladies, I had my first beta this morning. I go back on Thursday for another and then next Thursday will be my official first appointment. I will most likely get an ultrasound to make sure there is a sac. Im 100% sure there will be though. I still would like to see it though. Eases the mind. Gave myself my first injection this morning all by myself and I didn't even feel it at all.
> Woo-Hoo! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 450647

yay jewelz, i cant wait to hear the betas cause ur numbers must be really good for u to get ur positive so early on a digi...wooohooo good signs :happydance:!!! i have been taking blood thinner injections everyday also i forgot to mention that since i been home from the hospital, just because i am on bedrest n they want to make sure i dont clot, my mom does it for me n they r not bad at all, this is the last week i have to take em :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Shante I also want you to know that we are here for you to lean on when the time comes. We are all here to support you and pray for you as you go through this transition. Its very admirable what you are doing and my heart is with you and for you. Hugs!


----------



## StefanieC

shante, the other ladies have said everything i want to say, and they've said it so well. everyone is here for you x


----------



## StefanieC

yay for the digi, jewelz! and so early, maybe twins :winkwink:


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> yay for the digi, jewelz! and so early, maybe twins :winkwink:

Oh My :dohh: I never even considered that! I would shat my britches!!! LOL


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> yay for the digi, jewelz! and so early, maybe twins :winkwink:
> 
> Oh My :dohh: I never even considered that! I would shat my britches!!! LOLClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## c1403

Ill be sticking around too ladies, I want to see all the progression on the new April BFPS plus we have a few in December too.....I cant believe the September crew are due to have our babies soon....its been an amazing journey and I love you girls loads

Shante, thanks for sharing, I imagine it would have been a tough decision and you wouldnt have taken it lightly, we all have to do whats best for ourselves and our families. Were all here for you if you need us xxxxx 

Girls...I cant tell what are hiccups and what are movement, sometimes when i lay down in bed I get little popping feelings then on other occasions I feel hugeeeeeeeee movements that I actually don't like. I am having terrible trouble sleeping and getting comfy, I am fine during the day but after 7pm I am a misery...I feel so heavy and no matter what postion I am in I get uncomfy within 5-10 mins.

Also maybe TMI but my skin 'down there' between my thighs has become really sensitive, I have been using nappy rash cream to try and soothe it. I've had a google and aparantly its normal and down to increased blood flow....I must admit I am looking forward to the next few weeks flying by 

What do you ladies feel about having the new pram in the house before baby arrives? My pram arrived today and Ive had a play with it to make sure its all working, its all packaged up again now but my mum says its bad luck to keep in my house. Thing is I have no-one local that can look after it for us and my mum lives a 2 hour drive away. My OH thinks its just a old wives tale and that if we keep in the box in the spare room then that should be ok? I am just paranoid I guess....its a loveeeeeely pram though and I'm in love with it  

My baby shower is on the 11th August, really looking forward to it, I have 15 ladies coming. My mum and sister are on holiday in France and have brought some nice little gifts to give to our guests, little soaps with their initials on and mini bath bombs. Were also creating our own games cards so we can play games such as guess mums tum, baby predictions and guess the nappy smell  

Love all my ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

just wondering who is left ttc with me?


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am so glad that all of you Sept ladies are going to be hanging around to watch us goo through our journeys too. This way I can get some mommy wisdom from all of you while your baby is sleeping. I can imagine its going to be fun trying to find time to get on here once your babies are here. ha! 

Stefanie- Right now I think its only you, horseypants and BreeLCee (if she ever comes back on here) I miss her. :(


----------



## cckarting

well hello cown, thanks for the invite!


----------



## Crownjewelz

cckarting said:


> well hello cown, thanks for the invite!

Welcome cckarting!! So glad you decided to come by and introduce yourself to the group. 
Ladies, meet cckarting!! Her due date is just about spot on with mine. Yay for April 2013 babies!!! So glad your here.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Wow shantehend! You are such a strong woman. I'm so glad that you have found a resolution that works for you all, and I'm SO glad that you'll still be able to see your princess :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

oh the joys of 3rd tri c1403 ha ha, i think all of us sept bumps r really feeling the effects now, i admit also i am looking forward to these last weeks flying by, the little cute kicks r not so cute anymore, i feel ur pain!! i still do enjoy looking at my belly as she moves, it still amazes me, however it is more uncomfortable now. i have never heard the wive tale with the pram, i thought i heard em all, surprise my mom didnt mention, she is very superstitious, im not so much but some things r just habit..i didnt buy mines yet, its actually the last big item i have to get, gonna order it this week. which one did u get? i am getting the mamas n papas sola :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting welcome aboard hun n big congrats to u :happydance:!! hope u stay around here n share ur journey with us :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Also maybe TMI but my skin 'down there' between my thighs has become really sensitive, I have been using nappy rash cream to try and soothe it.

I have that issue too! If I don't wear a panty liner at all times, I get like a heat rash or something. I figured it was a combination of the moisture and heat. Haven't even thought about trying diaper rash cream to soothe it, but it definitely makes sense! Luckily it doesn't happen often since I've figured out the panty liner trick.


----------



## cckarting

i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....


----------



## StefanieC

cckarting said:


> i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....

oh hun :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww cckarting I hope not :hugs: :hugs:

C, we have our stroller set up in the baby's room. I know the superstition but it is still returnable (once we take it apart), so I tell myself that we're not 100% committed...I don't know, it makes sense in my head. :wacko:

So excited to hear about some more baby showers soon :happydance:

Anyone feeling contractions?! Think I have noticed more of them in the past few days...I'm sure I'm not aware of all of them though. They're very mild (barely noticeable) and not at all regular so I'm not worried. Go, uterus! :yipee:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I would wait it out and see what happens hun, you are still so early along. :hug:


----------



## cckarting

i know it's early, and they used yesterdays sample so i was only 9 dpo so i dunno.....i'm so down right now!


----------



## Crownjewelz

cckarting said:


> i know it's early, and they used yesterdays sample so i was only 9 dpo so i dunno.....i'm so down right now!

Honestly, I saw your tests and I think they are stupid. keep testing if you want to hun. If AF comes, then she comes. But I would stay hopeful until then.


----------



## beeba

Aw shantehand what you're doing is so brave and selfless! Your girl will be so thankful to you :)


----------



## beeba

I have a question to ask: I had an ultrasound done on Monday and we saw the little bean. Then after we left the doctor's office, hubby and I noticed that there were two dark round things one of which was marked as the lil bean. My question is could they be twins?


----------



## beeba

cckarting - welcome sweetie:) I also agree with jewels, don't be so upset and stay hopeful. Maybe it's just too early. I actually read on google once that before 10dpo hcg levels are somewhere between 6 - 10 or something like that. Maybe your little bean had just implanted :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

What! They are worrying about a level of 6 at NINE DPO? I'm not a doctor but that seems crazy to me. Plenty of babies haven't even implanted by then. I definitely would not give up hope even a little unless AF comes!

Beeba, I would say it could be but it's hard to tell since you're so early...maybe try asking the doctor? When do you see him/her again?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey Beeba are you cramping? Mine are intense sometimes. Ouch! :nope:
I keep wondering if it's gas pains but nope they are cramps. I noticed my bathroom habits changing today too. I pee every 5 mins but the my digestive tract is slowing for sure. I hate constipation. Last time I wanted to die from pain.


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting said:


> i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....

sweetie dont worry about the number, there is such a wide range when it comes to the numbers, there is no right or wrong number this early on, what they usually do when checking betas is to make sure they r doubling every 48 hrs, ur number for ur dpo is just fine...i hate when docs do this nonsense n give u unnecessary worry ugh!!! when will they check it again? they should be comparing before giving u that kind of advice!!! i went through some unnecessary worry earlier on because of an early sono n turns out i was a week earlier n thats why they couldnt see anything, i tried to explain to the doc that i know i ovulated late in my cycle so my dates would be off n she told me i may start bleeding n i should go to the er, i wanted to die...i had my sono done again the following week n there was heartbeat n my baby was fine, i never went back to that place again...dont worry urself :hugs:!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man our thread is hopping today! I love it!


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> Anyone feeling contractions?! Think I have noticed more of them in the past few days...I'm sure I'm not aware of all of them though. They're very mild (barely noticeable) and not at all regular so I'm not worried. *Go, uterus!* :yipee:

:rofl: u r so silly seaweed lmao!!! im on meds to stop contractions so i dont think i feel any yet, not even BH, but every now n then i get a lil slight period cramping in the bottom of my belly area, might be baby pulling on my cord, i have no idea, i will be off the meds after they take out the stitch so we shall see wut joy that will be then ha ha!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Man our thread is hopping today! I love it!

we got great things to celebrate :thumbup:


----------



## beeba

Jewels - Yes, I've been having these really bad cramps that even woke me up in the middle of the night on several occasions :/ They really do feel like gas pains though so it's really hard to tell what's going on down there 

Seaweedeater- I see her again on Tuesday and I can't wait to ask her! But I think I should upload the pic here as well and see what you ladies think. I will have to figure out how that is done though so hang on a bit


----------



## shantehend

Thank you ladies for being so positive and supportive!! For some silly reason I thought you guys would look down on me. I should have known better than to think a silly thing like that. And Sunkiss, I would never have an abortion. I am completely against it (hence the reason I have 6 kids instead of 1 or 2, LOL).


----------



## shantehend

cckarting, welcome to the thread!!! And please try and remain positive. I'm sure everything will work out ok for you.

Seaweed, I am contracting a lot too. I've been having BH all day for 2 days now. And my swelling has gotten worse (in the feet and hands). I had an OB appt today and the doc said everything looks good. Blood pressure still normal, urine normal (no protein), anemia under control. I haven't had swelling in my other pregnancies (at least that I can remember) except for when I developed pre-eclampsia. So I am still nervous about that. Growth scan this Friday. Hopefully she will be a nice size, I deliver small babies.


----------



## beeba

Here are my pics :) Please tell me what you think. I tried to mark the first pic where I think the 2nd baby 
is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3258.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3259.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsMcD123

cckarting- I can't believe they just told you to expect your period even though you're only 9 dpo! Do they know how early in your cycle you still are? I'd say to keep up hope, you certainly aren't out yet!

beeba- In very early ultrasounds you can usually see the yolk sac that looks like another little circle. Here is a picture I found that shows a fetus and the yolk sac, does it look like this? https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/images/us26.jpg


----------



## sunkiss

@ shante one of the reasons why i respect u so much, u r truly blessed :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, maybe it is twins (not to jinx you or anything). You did get that digi BFP pretty early. That HSG procedure was right on time. I'm so excited for you I can't even stop saying it.
My kids are outside playing with the neighbors kids, so I have some free time on my hands. Plus I am on vacation from work for the rest of the week.


----------



## sunkiss

we were all posting the same time :haha:


----------



## cckarting

doesn't sound like they plan on retesting my beta again........the dr told me to stop testing and if af doesn't show by next week come in for a urine test. i asked if it was a chemical and they said no???? they said sometimes women can get a burst of hcg before their period. and i told them i have been trying, and testing for a year and a half and i've never had a second line on a test before ever! so thats when they said to stop testing at home and if af isn't here by end of next week come in for a urine test! my obgyn said to come in on the 11th for bloods.


----------



## StefanieC

cckarting said:


> doesn't sound like they plan on retesting my beta again........the dr told me to stop testing and if af doesn't show by next week come in for a urine test. i asked if it was a chemical and they said no???? they said sometimes women can get a burst of hcg before their period. and i told them i have been trying, and testing for a year and a half and i've never had a second line on a test before ever! so thats when they said to stop testing at home and if af isn't here by end of next week come in for a urine test! my obgyn said to come in on the 11th for bloods.

sounds like this doctor doesn't know much about anything, can you see another one?


----------



## sunkiss

beeba i see wut u mean hun, it is a little early to tell cause of ur gestation but it is possible, it could be something else though...i would def question it on the next visit.


----------



## beeba

mrsmcd - right that's what it could be :) I've uploaded the pic, it isn't very similar but I'm guessing that's because I'm still too early. Thank you so much for taking the time to upload a pic for me , that's so sweet :) 

I'm actually hoping they're not twins since hubby and I are planning to have 2 kids only and I don't want them to come all in one go :D


----------



## cckarting

yea stef i'm going to see my ob/gyn on the 11th. the other dr i'm talking about is just a dr from the clinic i work at!


----------



## sunkiss

i agree with stef cckarting, i wouldnt even go back to that place :nope:


----------



## cckarting

lol thanks sunkiss i think i'll keep my baby problems away from there!


----------



## sunkiss

oh crap n they have the nerve to work with u n be so insensitive ugh!!! well in that case i would bring in a :bfp: pee stick n rub it in their hair :rofl:


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss said:


> oh crap n they have the nerve to work with u n be so insensitive ugh!!! well in that case i would bring in a :bfp: pee stick n rub it in their hair :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cckarting

haha! thank god i only have to work one day this week! i don't care for that place anyways, everyone has a stick up there ass lol. thinking about buying a digi and taking it this weekend!


----------



## StefanieC

do it! i'm a test addict so i always encourage testing :haha:


----------



## beeba

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sunkiss but you're so right :)


----------



## sunkiss

hee hee!! cckarting that sounds like a good idea plus the digi will give u some satisfaction in knowing everything is confirmed, its something about just seeing that beautiful word :D!! n its time to change ur ticker n status also, show off girl!!


----------



## cckarting

so i think the plan will be i have enough frers to get me to thurs, i can get the digi thurs and take it fri morning. if i am preg that should be enough time for the digi to say pregnant right?


----------



## cckarting

i have no idea how to change my ticker or my status LOL! and i don't wanna get ahead of myself!


----------



## seaweed eater

I've never heard of an HCG spike before AF :nope: and I just googled it quickly and couldn't find anything about it. Pretty sure it's not a thing. I agree with the others...sounds like it's time for a new doc.

Shante, how exciting, my growth scan is Friday too! :flower: Can't wait to hear about yours. I am hoping we hit 5 lbs this week...4 weeks ago he was somewhere just over 3 lbs so that would be on track I think. I know 5 is still tiny baby size, but it seems like some NB things (diapers, maybe carseat?) start there so it's a good milestone :happydance:
So glad to hear PE is staying away from you too. Such great news :hugs: the average time from diagnosis to delivery is 2 weeks, so just one more week and we both have a good chance of making it to term even if we do end up with it. Sorry about the swelling, were your other kids born in late summer/early fall? I know the heat is increasing swelling for a lot of people.

Beeba, I can see what you mean, but honestly I have no idea since I have no experience with such early scans. Since you hope it's not twins, though, I hope so too. It's funny though, I was convinced I was carrying twins for a week or two at first, and I actually thought it would be kind of nice to have 2 kids in one go...more efficient that way :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> *I've never heard of an HCG spike before AF* :nope: and I just googled it quickly and couldn't find anything about it. Pretty sure it's not a thing. I agree with the others...sounds like it's time for a new doc.

totally agree!! in fact they say anything above 5 is considered a positive!!


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting said:


> i have no idea how to change my ticker or my status LOL! and i don't wanna get ahead of myself!

ok i can understand that, when u ready maybe after u confirm by digi we can walk u through it :D


----------



## cckarting

i dunno either, i'm so confused!


----------



## cckarting

ok thanks sunkiss, i will def take you up on that offer when i know for sure!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, my kids were born in April, August, 2 in October, and 2 in December. The April and October with the PE were born in California, so I think the weather is different there than NJ. The rest were born in NJ. And surprisingly, the one in August was my 41 wker. He didn't want to come out. LOL. But I didn't have noticeable swelling with either of them. I was just fat from eating a lot of junk.

At my last scan 6 wks ago she was almost 3 lbs, so hopefully now she will be a little over 5 lbs. I think we are doing well if I may say so myself. No PE for us. When I had PE before I only made it 5 or 6 days before I had to be induced. I'm afraid if I start having signs of it again I will have her a few days later. I would like a little more time to wrap up my job, prepare for my resignation, and pack for my cross-country move.


----------



## sunkiss

i sure will be happy when i can see my WHO HA again :haha:!! *tmi* i dunno bout u ladies but shaving is challenging, even my legs, i have to sit on the edge of the tub n try to manage it the best way!!


----------



## shantehend

I was thinking the same thing Sunkiss. LOL. I shave blindly and it probably looks terrible. Times like this I wish my husband was here so he could do it for me. That was our routine once I got too big to see it for myself. I just gave up on my legs altogether. I need to shave them soon though. LOL


----------



## MrsMcD123

My legs I can still manage, with quite a bit of struggle. My who-ha is another story! I just tried a few days ago, going at it blind. Then I figured I'd just trim with a beard trimmer. I managed to tear my skin with the dang beard trimmer! So I'm thinking from now on, maybe I'll have my husband help me. Although honestly I don't know if I could bring myself to allow him to get that good a look at things with how out of control and swollen I am in that area!


----------



## sunkiss

oh crap i am going blind too, try the venus razor the one with the shaving cream in it already, it really helps with nicks, im scared for OH to do it too ha ha n Lord knows i have to get it in order so i dont scare these ppl at birth :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Ladies, let OHs help you. I have learned from experience that men don't get grossed out from looking at it if it's swollen or etc. Trust me, it will look much worse during the birth and after and they will see it all. :haha: I've seen it first hand when I helped my cousins deliver their babies and it is a sight to behold. And my hubby actually like shaving me when I got too big. Then again, he likes to study my vajayjay so he knows it inside and out. Sorry if tmi. But asks your OHs and I'm sure they would be glad to help, rather than going to the hospital all cut up.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Beahahahahahs!!!! You ladies are cracking me up with the shaving blind business. I'm totally making my OH help me because I refuse to have a bush. Lol Woooo my leg hair is growing like crazy now. I'm shaving everyday cuz I hate leg hair.

Beeba- I get cramps mostly when I get up from sitting or laying for a while. 

OMG I'm going to freak if it's twins. I would welcome it with open arms.


----------



## BreeLeeC

JEWELZ omg omg omg I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best surprise to come on and look for some support and see your happy news! 

So ladies, spotting cycle day 20? I oved on cd 10..... AF not supposed to arrive for another week atleast. I'm about a 26 day cylce lately.

really weirded out, was on the phone with my hubby and he's all like what the heck is going on??? 

he left for work on a tuesday, and I ov'd on friday or sat. Is there really any chance.... I completely thought I was out this month. 

HELP! What is going on with my body? implantion or weird short 20 day cycle? which by the way has NEVER happened.

JEWELZ, this would be nuts if we were bump buddies again.......!!!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

BreeLeeC said:


> JEWELZ omg omg omg I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best surprise to come on and look for some support and see your happy news!
> 
> So ladies, spotting cycle day 20? I oved on cd 10..... AF not supposed to arrive for another week atleast. I'm about a 26 day cylce lately.
> 
> really weirded out, was on the phone with my hubby and he's all like what the heck is going on???
> 
> he left for work on a tuesday, and I ov'd on friday or sat. Is there really any chance.... I completely thought I was out this month.
> 
> HELP! What is going on with my body? implantion or weird short 20 day cycle? which by the way has NEVER happened.
> 
> JEWELZ, this would be nuts if we were bump buddies again.......!!!!

No way to know until either a BFP or AF unfortunately, but it certainly could be implantation! I had implantation spotting at 5 dpo. It only lasted maybe a few hours or so then completely went away. Is it heavy? Light? How long has it been going on?

Welcome back BTW :hugs: Was just thinking about you this morning :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Bree welcome back, so good to hear from you :hugs: How exciting, really hoping this is your month!!! :dust: Please keep us posted!!


----------



## sunkiss

yay bree is back in the game, good to see u hun :happydance:!!! man it would be so nice if u got ur bfp this cycle too...imma have to go pray now lol...hey that sounds like it could be implanting going on, i sure hope so, got it crossed for u...when will u start testing?


----------



## BreeLeeC

MrsMcD123 said:


> BreeLeeC said:
> 
> 
> JEWELZ omg omg omg I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best surprise to come on and look for some support and see your happy news!
> 
> So ladies, spotting cycle day 20? I oved on cd 10..... AF not supposed to arrive for another week atleast. I'm about a 26 day cylce lately.
> 
> really weirded out, was on the phone with my hubby and he's all like what the heck is going on???
> 
> he left for work on a tuesday, and I ov'd on friday or sat. Is there really any chance.... I completely thought I was out this month.
> 
> HELP! What is going on with my body? implantion or weird short 20 day cycle? which by the way has NEVER happened.
> 
> JEWELZ, this would be nuts if we were bump buddies again.......!!!!
> 
> No way to know until either a BFP or AF unfortunately, but it certainly could be implantation! I had implantation spotting at 5 dpo. It only lasted maybe a few hours or so then completely went away. Is it heavy? Light? How long has it been going on?
> 
> Welcome back BTW :hugs: Was just thinking about you this morning :flower:Click to expand...


So nice to hear you were thinking about me!! I think about all of you guys often, wonder how you're doing! Its nice to come back on here and get updates on everyone. Such a great support group it is!!

I so was not planning on even thinking about an HPT for this cycle, I had completely cleared it from my mind the day my hubby left for work! Caught me off gaurd when I saw the spotting....
A little bit of TMI buttt..... I went pee and looked down and there was a little blood in my panties (sorry TMI) was pretty shocked to see that and when I wiped was even more surprised to see the blood there as well. It's really brownish red. Put a liner on and nothing more has come as of the past couple hours?
Guess I will just wait and see if more comes? 

If no more blood then maybe I will POAS...... 

So the saga continues!!


----------



## horseypants

hey steph :p i'm still trying to conceive


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> oh the joys of 3rd tri c1403 ha ha, i think all of us sept bumps r really feeling the effects now, i admit also i am looking forward to these last weeks flying by, the little cute kicks r not so cute anymore, i feel ur pain!! i still do enjoy looking at my belly as she moves, it still amazes me, however it is more uncomfortable now. i have never heard the wive tale with the pram, i thought i heard em all, surprise my mom didnt mention, she is very superstitious, im not so much but some things r just habit..i didnt buy mines yet, its actually the last big item i have to get, gonna order it this week. which one did u get? i am getting the mamas n papas sola :D!!

OMG SNAP... I got the M&P sola in black. Its a lovely pram, at first I thought it was a little flimsy but realised i needed to move the rods in the carrycot to stabalise it....read the instructions first lol, I was just to excited to finally have a adults pram and not a kids one lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG that would seriously be fate and i would love that!! get that BFP girl!! So glad your back. We were missing you. I'm seriously beaming with excitment for you Bree! Ahhhhhhhhhh i hope you get a BFP with me.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Back Bree...I have everything crossed for you darling!

Hello to the newcomers!

Shante...You are one of the strongest women I know. GL to you hun and I am so glad that you will stay with after birth. We will be here for you if you need anything.

Good morning everyone else! How are you feeling Jewelz?

I have asked my OH to shave me next time I need too...He was a little worried about it, wondering if he would do it right lol!


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies i wonder if you could do me a favour, if you'd rather not then i understand.
Basically, today would have been my sister Amy's 30th birthday but unfortunately she passed away when she was a baby. The thing is i'm not at all religious but would any of you mind sending up a prayer for her on my behalf today?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Krippy- I'm feeing A ok so far. I'm still so early that that only things Im feeling right now are cramps, really sore :holly: and fatigue.


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> Ladies i wonder if you could do me a favour, if you'd rather not then i understand.
> Basically, today would have been my sister Amy's 30th birthday but unfortunately she passed away when she was a baby. The thing is i'm not at all religious but would any of you mind sending up a prayer for her on my behalf today?

Of course! Done! 
Father in heaven, Lord be with Amy today on her birthday and let her know that she is loved by many here on earth. Help her sister know that she is in a better place and her heart should be at ease knowing she is with our heavenly father. In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i wonder if you could do me a favour, if you'd rather not then i understand.
> Basically, today would have been my sister Amy's 30th birthday but unfortunately she passed away when she was a baby. The thing is i'm not at all religious but would any of you mind sending up a prayer for her on my behalf today?
> 
> Of course! Done!
> Father in heaven, Lord be with Amy today on her birthday and let her know that she is loved by many here on earth. Help her sister know that she is in a better place and her heart should be at ease knowing she is with our heavenly father. In Jesus Name, Amen.Click to expand...

thank you so much Jewelz thats so beautiful, it made me cry.

i think i might be ovulating today from looking at my chart etc so i like to think she is helping me get my baby. i'm told that i looked almost identical to her when i was born so my baby should look like her too.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am having a guilty moment right now. I am so sleepy this mornign that I had to have a cup of :coffee: or I am going to pass out. I usually only drink 1 cup every morning anyways and its been rough the last few mornings. I'm sitting here at my desk and I would love to crawl under it and go to sleep :sleep: for a while longer. I am scared to drink it though.... :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

you could maybe have some tea instead? not as much caffeine in tea


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> oh the joys of 3rd tri c1403 ha ha, i think all of us sept bumps r really feeling the effects now, i admit also i am looking forward to these last weeks flying by, the little cute kicks r not so cute anymore, i feel ur pain!! i still do enjoy looking at my belly as she moves, it still amazes me, however it is more uncomfortable now. i have never heard the wive tale with the pram, i thought i heard em all, surprise my mom didnt mention, she is very superstitious, im not so much but some things r just habit..i didnt buy mines yet, its actually the last big item i have to get, gonna order it this week. which one did u get? i am getting the mamas n papas sola :D!!
> 
> OMG SNAP... I got the M&P sola in black. Its a lovely pram, at first I thought it was a little flimsy but realised i needed to move the rods in the carrycot to stabalise it....read the instructions first lol, I was just to excited to finally have a adults pram and not a kids one lolClick to expand...

really wow, i heard great things about that pram, i cant wait to get it, i am ordering the plum one today, i like that it is lightweight yet has some style to it n u can put baby in there from infant stage without having to use a car seat if u dont want...did u get a car seat to match? i got a graco car seat but dont really plan on using it with the pram, i live in a 4th flr walk-up so its a lil much for me to carry all plus baby!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> Krippy- I'm feeing A ok so far. I'm still so early that that only things Im feeling right now are cramps, really sore :holly: and fatigue.

yay for symptoms :happydance:



Krippy said:


> I have asked my OH to shave me next time I need too...He was a little worried about it, wondering if he would do it right lol!

lol my OH is scared to do it too, he knows i will go off if he does it wrong poor guy :haha:



StefanieC said:


> Ladies i wonder if you could do me a favour, if you'd rather not then i understand.
> Basically, today would have been my sister Amy's 30th birthday but unfortunately she passed away when she was a baby. The thing is i'm not at all religious but would any of you mind sending up a prayer for her on my behalf today?

most def will say a prayer for ur sister today...i bet she has been ur guardian angel through life :hugs:



Crownjewelz said:


> Of course! Done!
> Father in heaven, Lord be with Amy today on her birthday and let her know that she is loved by many here on earth. Help her sister know that she is in a better place and her heart should be at ease knowing she is with our heavenly father. In Jesus Name, Amen.

Amen!!!


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> I am having a guilty moment right now. I am so sleepy this mornign that I had to have a cup of :coffee: or I am going to pass out. I usually only drink 1 cup every morning anyways and its been rough the last few mornings. I'm sitting here at my desk and I would love to crawl under it and go to sleep :sleep: for a while longer. I am scared to drink it though.... :shrug:

oh in 1st tri i had to have a cup in the morn or i was gonna fall completely on my ass literally lol, was no way i was gonna function in meetings!! u r allowed a cpl of cups per day but i only had one n stopped after 1st tri!! somedays if i didnt feel like i needed it i would skip it, at ur stage baby gets its nourishment from the yolk anyways, i would stop when baby starts feeding off placenta.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies here is this mornings test. It's darker for sure!


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> Ok ladies here is this mornings test. It's darker for sure!
> 
> View attachment 451445

definitely darker!


----------



## cckarting

looking great jewelz!!


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz u r feeding my poas addiction :haha:!! def darker, those betas r gonna be really good :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Man I hope so! I just know this is it for me. I'm gonna hold my rainbow at the end of all of this.


----------



## shantehend

Tests looking good Jewelz. I believe you will be holding your rainbow next year as well. Just in time for Mother's Day.


----------



## sunkiss

u sure r sweetheart :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

I have seriously eaten too much today. 
Breakfast- chicken biscuit with only half the biscuit 
Lunch-blackend tilapia with rice, asparagus and spinach 
snack-mini blueberry muffins


----------



## horseypants

so happy for you jewelz. and sunkiss - i didn't get to write it before, but thanks so much for the beautiful photos of you from the shower. you're a ray of sunshine!

oh, shante, you're an amazing person. glad to know you. thanks for the opportunity to hear your story. what an awesome mamma you are.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you horseypants! Praying for you, Stef, and Bree to get your BFPs.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> I have seriously eaten too much today.
> Breakfast- chicken biscuit with only half the biscuit
> Lunch-blackend tilapia with rice, asparagus and spinach
> snack-mini blueberry muffins

Sounds good. I've eaten alot today as well. I just didn't seem to get full. I had food as well as junk, and then went looking for fruit. This is the biggest my appetite has been in a long whle.


----------



## sunkiss

thank u horseypants, im still rooting for u this cycle too hun, would be so awesome for u n stef to join jewelz :D


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz u better enjoy that good eating now before nausea kicks in ha ha!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I had my first bought earlier today. I walked outside my office to go pick up some lunch and I wanted to die when I was hit with the smell of rotting fish at the beach. It was awful and I don't knwo why on earth it smelled so bad. I have never smelled that before so I have no idea. I have to pass through the smoke pit where people put their cigs in and I bet that might of had something to do with it. Hubby and I dont smoke.


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> oh the joys of 3rd tri c1403 ha ha, i think all of us sept bumps r really feeling the effects now, i admit also i am looking forward to these last weeks flying by, the little cute kicks r not so cute anymore, i feel ur pain!! i still do enjoy looking at my belly as she moves, it still amazes me, however it is more uncomfortable now. i have never heard the wive tale with the pram, i thought i heard em all, surprise my mom didnt mention, she is very superstitious, im not so much but some things r just habit..i didnt buy mines yet, its actually the last big item i have to get, gonna order it this week. which one did u get? i am getting the mamas n papas sola :D!!
> 
> OMG SNAP... I got the M&P sola in black. Its a lovely pram, at first I thought it was a little flimsy but realised i needed to move the rods in the carrycot to stabalise it....read the instructions first lol, I was just to excited to finally have a adults pram and not a kids one lolClick to expand...
> 
> really wow, i heard great things about that pram, i cant wait to get it, i am ordering the plum one today, i like that it is lightweight yet has some style to it n u can put baby in there from infant stage without having to use a car seat if u dont want...did u get a car seat to match? i got a graco car seat but dont really plan on using it with the pram, i live in a 4th flr walk-up so its a lil much for me to carry all plus baby!!Click to expand...

I got the carrycot and the pram system in black plus a footmuff in plum. I also have a maxi cosi car seat that fits the frame with special adaptors.
I was going to get a I candy but my work gave me £200 M+P vouchers which brought most of the system and I just got a email from M+P with another £15 gift voucher as i spent over £150 whooooooo so i can buy something else now....probably put it towards a high chair 

Tests look good Jewelz and the odd cup of coffee shouldnt hurt. I have started drinking the odd glass of coke again, the fact I went 6-7 months without is a record for me as I love my diet coke lol.

x


----------



## sunkiss

oh dear those hormones r really raging hun, i really would not be surprised if we finally got some twins in this thread :D!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMGosh you are trying to curse me with your twins talk! LOL I guess we will find out this next Thursday if its one or two babies in there. I think I would proabably freak with excitement!!!


----------



## sunkiss

c1403 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> oh the joys of 3rd tri c1403 ha ha, i think all of us sept bumps r really feeling the effects now, i admit also i am looking forward to these last weeks flying by, the little cute kicks r not so cute anymore, i feel ur pain!! i still do enjoy looking at my belly as she moves, it still amazes me, however it is more uncomfortable now. i have never heard the wive tale with the pram, i thought i heard em all, surprise my mom didnt mention, she is very superstitious, im not so much but some things r just habit..i didnt buy mines yet, its actually the last big item i have to get, gonna order it this week. which one did u get? i am getting the mamas n papas sola :D!!
> 
> OMG SNAP... I got the M&P sola in black. Its a lovely pram, at first I thought it was a little flimsy but realised i needed to move the rods in the carrycot to stabalise it....read the instructions first lol, I was just to excited to finally have a adults pram and not a kids one lolClick to expand...
> 
> really wow, i heard great things about that pram, i cant wait to get it, i am ordering the plum one today, i like that it is lightweight yet has some style to it n u can put baby in there from infant stage without having to use a car seat if u dont want...did u get a car seat to match? i got a graco car seat but dont really plan on using it with the pram, i live in a 4th flr walk-up so its a lil much for me to carry all plus baby!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got the carrycot and the pram system in black plus a footmuff in plum. I also have a maxi cosi car seat that fits the frame with special adaptors.
> I was going to get a I candy but my work gave me £200 M+P vouchers which brought most of the system and I just got a email from M+P with another £15 gift voucher as i spent over £150 whooooooo so i can buy something else now....probably put it towards a high chair
> 
> xClick to expand...

i was going to get the maxi cosi also, it has a sleeker look but i got a better deal with the graco, oh u lucky gurl got a voucher from work, i am jealous lol, i want to get the footmuff also its really nice looking, they have a toy attachment i will order for the baby also :D


----------



## beeba

Yay my baby is an appleseed now :yipee: can't wait for it to become an olive :D 

I don't know why but my cramping has almost stopped. I hardly cramp at all . My boobs are still sore but the degree of soreness is constantly changing. But there's one symptom that's getting worse: I am so tired I feel like I've been hit by a truck. I can barely walk at times and I have to be in bed for a nap at around 3 everyday. I nap for about 3 - 4 hours :blush: Is that ok? 

Jewels - Are you that tired too?

Stef - I'm sure your sister is a little angel in Heaven, watching over you and your family. I really hope with all my heart that you get your bfp this month:kiss:


----------



## beeba

Oh what kind of prenatals should I be taking? My doctor only prescribed folic acid and told me that it was too early to be taking anything else. Shouldn't I also be taking vitamin b? I'm sure it would do more good than harm right?


----------



## StefanieC

since we started ttc, i've been taking pregnacare prenatal vitamins as its got a manner of different things that are meant to help the baby nutrionally


----------



## Crownjewelz

beeba said:


> Yay my baby is an appleseed now :yipee: can't wait for it to become an olive :D
> 
> I don't know why but my cramping has almost stopped. I hardly cramp at all . My boobs are still sore but the degree of soreness is constantly changing. But there's one symptom that's getting worse: I am so tired I feel like I've been hit by a truck. I can barely walk at times and I have to be in bed for a nap at around 3 everyday. I nap for about 3 - 4 hours :blush: Is that ok?
> 
> Jewels - Are you that tired too?
> 
> Stef - I'm sure your sister is a little angel in Heaven, watching over you and your family. I really hope with all my heart that you get your bfp this month:kiss:

Speaking of napping... I left work at 3 today because I am so tired. I'm layin' on my couch now debating a nap till hubs comes home. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> since we started ttc, i've been taking pregnacare prenatal vitamins as its got a manner of different things that are meant to help the baby nutrionally

Stef just make sure what ever vitamin you take that it has folic acid and Dha in it.


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> since we started ttc, i've been taking pregnacare prenatal vitamins as its got a manner of different things that are meant to help the baby nutrionally
> 
> Stef just make sure what ever vitamin you take that it has folic acid and Dha in it.Click to expand...

dha? it definitely has folic acid, b12 and zinc amongst others but what is dha?

EDIT: just looked it up and seen its in Omega 3 which i take


----------



## Crownjewelz

Holy progression!!! For two days difference that is two totally different colors!! Wowza!


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> View attachment 451711
> 
> 
> Holy progression!!! For two days difference that is two totally different colors!! Wowza!

wow amazing!


----------



## sunkiss

beeba said:


> Yay my baby is an appleseed now :yipee: can't wait for it to become an olive :D
> 
> I don't know why but my cramping has almost stopped. I hardly cramp at all . My boobs are still sore but the degree of soreness is constantly changing. But there's one symptom that's getting worse: I am so tired I feel like I've been hit by a truck. I can barely walk at times and I have to be in bed for a nap at around 3 everyday. I nap for about 3 - 4 hours :blush: Is that ok?
> 
> Jewels - Are you that tired too?
> 
> Stef - I'm sure your sister is a little angel in Heaven, watching over you and your family. I really hope with all my heart that you get your bfp this month:kiss:




beeba said:


> Oh what kind of prenatals should I be taking? My doctor only prescribed folic acid and told me that it was too early to be taking anything else. Shouldn't I also be taking vitamin b? I'm sure it would do more good than harm right?

totally normal to feel exhausted early on, in fact fatigue gas n constipation was my biggest early symptoms!! if u can nap, rest up ur body is going through alot right now in the initial stages n it will exhaust u!! yay congrats on ur lil appleseed, ur moving right along, olive will be here b4 u know it :happydance:!!! u def should be on prenatals, i was taking them even b4 pregnancy, very important especially in the initial stages, i dont know why the doc did not advise u to take them but u can get them over the counter at ur local drug store...extra folic acid is always great too, it helps to prevent birth defects :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

StefanieC said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 451711
> 
> 
> Holy progression!!! For two days difference that is two totally different colors!! Wowza!
> 
> wow amazing!Click to expand...

:twingirls: or :oneofeach: or :twinboys: :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

sunkiss said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 451711
> 
> 
> Holy progression!!! For two days difference that is two totally different colors!! Wowza!
> 
> wow amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> :twingirls: or :oneofeach: or :twinboys: :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! Maybe/maybe not :)


----------



## BreeLeeC

Most not be month, just an update! AF came this morning, full force! Really not sure why its a week early, but I will just look at this as a good sign. Hubby is home next week and our wedding anniversary is on the 13th so finally the stars have aligned and he WILL be home when I Ovulate!!!! First time since MARCH that he will be home at the right time...............
Fingers and toes crossed for me this cycle.. going to investigate what I can do to up our chances!!


----------



## shantehend

Bree, I think everything lined up perfectly so that this cycle will be it for you guys. AF came early so you can O when DH is home. So excited for you!!


----------



## sunkiss

awww sorry the witch came hun but that is great news about hubby being home for next cycle, maybe thats why af came early to reset things, wouldnt it be such a nice gift to catch that egg for ur anniversary, have a wonderful time n come back soon to update :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Bree :hugs: sorry about AF but I love that it means you will be ovulating when your hubby is home AND around your anniversary!! How awesome would that be to have an anniversary baby.

Beeba, I don't know why your doctor would tell you not to take prenatals, mine had me start them when TTC...:shrug: I actually had to stop taking them first trimester because I couldn't keep them down, and the nurse said I should just make sure to take folic acid at least 400 mcg and vitamin D. B vitamins sound like a good idea too -- folic acid actually is a B vitamin, but I think it's a different one that is supposed to help with the nausea (B6?). DHA is definitely essential but I think more so starting in second tri. But can't hurt to take it starting now.

I'm so so excited for both of you in first tri but sorry you are experiencing those symptoms...I remember feeling soooo exhausted right away! And the smell/taste aversions. Ugh, horrible. Hope it eases up for both of you! (but not 100%, just 90%, so that you still feel pregnant :haha:)


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, I'm with Sunkiss. Nice and dark for not even being 4 weeks yet. And with your symptoms, I would be surprised if you aren't having twins. But we shall see next week. So anxious to know for sure.


----------



## jcombs35

Hi. I'm new to this somewhat. A friend on here referred me to this thread. I've been struggling with faint lines, have no idea when I ovulated, had spotting for 20 days, a negative urine test at the doctors, and many many other problems. Now the spotting has stopped, and today I got a nice dark beautiful line!! So excited!!


----------



## sunkiss

yay jcombs welcome hunny, so happy u came over to join us :happydance:!!! we have some really amazing women in this group n a cpl of them r due in april, im thinking that may be ur mth too so good u guys will be going through the same stuff together, so happy u r here :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey jcombs i honestly think ur urine must have been diluted as some of the other ladies have said in those other test cause that one today was so dark n its good u went back to the original test to compare :D


----------



## jcombs35

Sunkiss, that's exactly why I went back to it. I don't really like them cause the lines take longer to show up, but I knew I'd keep wondering about it if I didn't check! I think it might have been diluted too that day. As long as the darned spotting stays away, I want to wait til the 10th to go back. That way I know they'll get a positive!


----------



## jcombs35

And yes, the calculators keep giving me April 03, or April 13. I'll probably have to have an ultrasound to know for sure.


----------



## sunkiss

yep the ultrasound will deffo confirm that, when u go back on the 10th see if they can set one up for u, even if just to address the spotting, hopefully it will not come back, but even with that spotting u have progressed so much with ur lines so i wouldnt worry for now...oh i think jewelz is due on the 14th n beeba is like a week ahead of her :D...we have some ladies here that r ttc too, a lil bit of everything going on in here hee hee!!


----------



## jcombs35

sunkiss said:


> yep the ultrasound will deffo confirm that, when u go back on the 10th see if they can set one up for u, even if just to address the spotting, hopefully it will not come back, but even with that spotting u have progressed so much with ur lines so i wouldnt worry for now...oh i think jewelz is due on the 14th n beeba is like a week ahead of her :D...we have some ladies here that r ttc too, a lil bit of everything going on in here hee hee!!

Yes I def. will. I want to make sure nothing bad was causing that spotting. I guess sometimes it is normal, but I'm not sure they'll ever convince me that mine was! :wacko: And I do know jewelz from another thread! I was happy cause I was the one with the last due date on there, and she came up one day behind me! (That way everyone won't have given birth before me and I'm sitting there alone in the thread. lol)


----------



## sunkiss

hee hee, oh even after we give birth we're gonna stick around to share baby stories n such, its a great support system here...oh the other new bfp is cckarting, i think she is gonna confirm on digi also on friday :D


----------



## cckarting

Yep thats the plan! I'm testing with a frer in the morning and if I get a darker line a digi fri morning!


----------



## jcombs35

sunkiss said:


> hee hee, oh even after we give birth we're gonna stick around to share baby stories n such, its a great support system here...oh the other new bfp is cckarting, i think she is gonna confirm on digi also on friday :D

That was the friend I was talking about!!! hahaha. Hi cckarting!!


----------



## jcombs35

jcombs35 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> hee hee, oh even after we give birth we're gonna stick around to share baby stories n such, its a great support system here...oh the other new bfp is cckarting, i think she is gonna confirm on digi also on friday :D
> 
> That was the friend I was talking about!!! hahaha. Hi cckarting!!Click to expand...

Well, I think I was talking about her in another thread. lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, jcombs, and welcome :happydance: very pleased to meet you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Second and third tri ladies, how's everyone's heartburn? Mine has kicked up an entire notch today :wacko: Munchkin has been in the center of my belly for a change (usually on the right) so I wonder if it has to do with that...maybe he's pushing on my digestive organs more. (Those are on the left, aren't they?)


----------



## jcombs35

seaweed eater said:


> Congrats, jcombs, and welcome :happydance: very pleased to meet you!

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## sunkiss

yep seaweed mines has increased but i do take nexium everyday cause i have acid reflux but i use to be able to skip a day, there is no way i can skip a day now, i stopped the spicy foods that i luv so much also cause it makes it worst..we will start dropping soon maybe over the next week so this she get relieved hopefully...omg fayth has been in the center also today n even on the left, i never see her there, i am usually lopsided since she luvs the right side so much, yea maybe thats why the increase also!!


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting i want to see that frer tomorrow :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Sunkiss I swear every time I see an update here or on FB about Fayth's movement or position it's like I could have written it myself...it's like our babies have their own BnB and they're coordinating :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

i swear it seaweed lol!! was that lil boy tryna buss out ur belly today too :haha:!!! i almost bout died when i saw all that action going on, i literally had to push her to stop it :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah he's been very active...I always tell DH and he says, "He's definitely getting bigger!"
Yesterday I took a walk with my friend and he had his foot sticking out of my side the entire time :haha: I kept pushing on it to try to get him to tuck it in, and a second later there it was again :rofl:


----------



## sunkiss

omg lol!!! we r gonna be in big trouble in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## beeba

Well at first I was taking vitamin b complex, omega and folic acid without asking the doctor. After she told me that I was supposed to be on Folic acid alone I thought I should stop. But now I think I should go back to taking them. Thanks for the advice everyone. 

Jcombs - Welcome and congratulations! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Welcome Jcombs!! :hi: 
So glad you came over up our thread!!


----------



## cckarting

ok sunkiss here's the test from this morning!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg


----------



## shantehend

Welcome and Congratulations jcombs35!!! 

cckarting, nice test!!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, I don't really have a problem with heartburn. My problem is running to the bathroom 100 times a day. At least that's what it feels like. LOL. And I wake up many times a night. I was a little nauseous last night, but it passed by quickly. And I have been forgetting things and getting confused. My scan is today instead of tomorrow. I would have missed it if the doctor's office hadn't called to remind me. I just knew in my head it was scheduled for Friday.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies, I'm so sad this morning. I have to get rid of my kitty I've had for 8 years today. He attacked my puppy and me for the last time this morning. He has gotten mean in his old age. I'm done with a mean cat. Especially with a baby coming in the pic. I've got a bunch of deep scratches and puncture wounds from the lil shithead! My Dr told me this morning that I should be ok if I keep them clean. Ive already had a cat stratch fever shot this year because of him. 

Pics to come


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> ok sunkiss here's the test from this morning!
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg

I am LOVIN that line!! YAY!!!! :wohoo:

I really don't care for the Answer brand test strips I'm using. It takes FOREVER for the line to show up, but I bought more because that's the test I started out with. Still waiting my 15 minutes. lol A little nervous for the digi tomorrow....


----------



## Crownjewelz

cckarting said:


> ok sunkiss here's the test from this morning!
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg

That is a very lovely line by dear. Its darker then any of the others. You are so pregoo! Stupid Dr's!!! :haha:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies, this is a great thread. Its really busy lately taking me a while to catch up with everything.

I think bubs dropped today, I was at the supermarket and as I crossed the road I just felt a huge sensation 'down there' it was like she dropped down lower into my crotch area, it was a little painful/uncomfy type feeling but has gone now, was a bit of a shock to the system though.

As for prenatals, I took pregnancare from TTC right up to about 26/27 weeks and since then I keep forgetting to take them daily so have just taken them as and when I remember.

I am off to the Olympics tomorrow, we got tickets to the first day of athletics, im so excited...ive been watching it non stop since I started my mat leave, hope its not too busy as walking around with this bump is proving difficult, she is getting really heavy lol.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jcombs35

Here's today's pic and progression pic.

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting said:


> ok sunkiss here's the test from this morning!
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg

gurl u really need to see that word huh lol, that line is so pretty, nice n dark woohoo :happydance:!!! when is ur due date?



shantehend said:


> Seaweed, I don't really have a problem with heartburn. My problem is running to the bathroom 100 times a day. At least that's what it feels like. LOL. And I wake up many times a night. I was a little nauseous last night, but it passed by quickly. And I have been forgetting things and getting confused. My scan is today instead of tomorrow. I would have missed it if the doctor's office hadn't called to remind me. I just knew in my head it was scheduled for Friday.

omg the bthm visits r insane literally :wacko:!! goodluck with ur scan, will they tell u how much she weighs now? im so curious about that myself, i have to ask my doc tomorrow.



Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies, I'm so sad this morning. I have to get rid of my kitty I've had for 8 years today. He attacked my puppy and me for the last time this morning. He has gotten mean in his old age. I'm done with a mean cat. Especially with a baby coming in the pic. I've got a bunch of deep scratches and puncture wounds from the lil shithead! My Dr told me this morning that I should be ok if I keep them clean. Ive already had a cat stratch fever shot this year because of him.
> 
> Pics to come

awww sorry bout ur cat, i remember u mentioned it b4 but was holding off, cant blame u there i would do the same :hugs:



jcombs35 said:


> I really don't care for the Answer brand test strips I'm using. It takes FOREVER for the line to show up, but I bought more because that's the test I started out with. Still waiting my 15 minutes. lol A little nervous for the digi tomorrow....

gurl u dont need to be nervous about that digi :winkwink:


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG I am so jealous you are going to the Olympics!! Man, I sure wish I lived in London right now!! So cool! Give us an update as to how it was. 

Yay for Matilda dropping. Hopeful she doesn't make your crotch hurt while your walking around and such. Have fun!!


----------



## sunkiss

jcombs35 said:


> Here's today's pic and progression pic.
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Crownjewelz

yeah, this is what my crazy cat did this morning! 









Bye bye kitty!! :wave:


----------



## jcombs35

Jewelz, so sorry about your cat. It reminds me of my MIL's dog. He used to be so loving and playful, and he is nothing but an old grump now. I've never had one get violent with me though. That just sucks!


----------



## Crownjewelz

jcombs35 said:


> Jewelz, so sorry about your cat. It reminds me of my MIL's dog. He used to be so loving and playful, and he is nothing but an old grump now. I've never had one get violent with me though. That just sucks!

I refuse to have a mean cat in the house with a new baby though. This is now the 5th time he has attacked me and the 2nd time hes attacked my puppy. I love him but not that much to condone his mean behavior.
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jcombs35

Have you talked to a vet? Sometimes they do things like that because something has changed and they are stressed. I know how hard it must be to get rid of him after you've had him so long, so I'm just giving you a suggestion. Maybe you can change his behavior somehow?

Oh and my hubby saw the pics, and he's very concerned that you clean that out very good! lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

I saw my Dr this mornign and she cleaned it for me. I had to go in for Beta's this morning. I'll be ok. 

Yes, Ive talked to my vet. There's nothing I can do. He's an old grump.


----------



## jcombs35

Okay. I was just throwing that out there. Well, then I don't blame you. You can't have a cat around that might attack a baby.


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, I'm excited to hear about your u/s today! :happydance: Sorry you are having a hard time sleeping though :hugs: I have trouble about 1 night in 3 or 4, and I count myself pretty lucky!

C, congrats on dropping. I can't believe we are getting close enough for this stuff...it just occurred to me yesterday that at the scan tomorrow I might get to hear if my cervix is thinning at all :happydance: I remember at 18 weeks I was scared to death of that happening, of course, but now it would be perfectly ok!
How exciting that you get to go to the Olympics!! :yipee: I have never been to a huge sports event like that. You will have to tell us all about it! Very cool that you're going to be watching athletics -- it's so much fun to watch on TV and I bet you can get an even better sense of the crazy speeds/heights/distances in person.

I'm so sorry about your cat, Jewelz :hugs: good for you for talking to your vet first but then making the decision you feel is right for you and your family.

Everyone's tests are looking so great!! :happydance: So excited for you April ladies! Hopeful for some more BFPs to join you soon.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

OMG ladies!! So much has happened in the last week! 

YAY to all the new BFP's!! Crown, CC, and JCombs. Is that everyone? I hope Bree gets her BFP this month too!!! So excited ladies!! I love my B & B ladies!!


----------



## sunkiss

eeyore i was just about to put a BNB missing person report out on u :haha:!!


----------



## seaweed eater

How are you feeling, EG? :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> yeah, this is what my crazy cat did this morning!
> 
> View attachment 451933
> 
> 
> View attachment 451935
> 
> 
> View attachment 451937
> 
> 
> View attachment 451939
> 
> 
> Bye bye kitty!! :wave:

oh hell naw, he was trying to kill u :nope:, omg he has to go ASAP!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Fabulous!! I love feeling my little man kick :) I have been soooo hot! The heat is not my friend lol. I have been secretly praying for snow (sometimes not that secretly). I couldn't be more happy about all the BFP's!! This really is a lucky thread.


----------



## Crownjewelz

EeyoreGirl this thread has been going nuts for the last week. I love it!! Glad to see you back around again. You don't call or write! LMAO j/k 

Glad yo hear you have good reports of feeling great! 

Ladies we need someupdated bump photos in here. Its been too long!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Wooooooooah man! So much going on!! Let me try to get this all..

Bree- I have high hopes that your AF starting early, hubby being home for O, and your anniversary are the stars all lining up to give you that rainbow! :thumbup:

jcombs- Welcome and congrats :) Line is looking good!

cckarting- I'm still pissed off at your stupid doctor for telling you to expect your period. Your line is looking darker! I wanna smack your doctor!

jewelz- Sorry about your cat :nope: Those scratches do look pretty bad, and if that was his 5th time doing it, then I definitely agree it's time for him to go. But I know you love him and it sucks having to do something like that. :hugs:

eeyore- welcome back lady! I can't believe you're already far enough to be feeling kicks, time is passing so quick!

c1403- I'm still not sure if my dude has dropped or not. I did notice around a week and a half ago is when I started noticing my crotch is a lot more sore and I've been getting more frequent sharp pinching feelings on my cervix. And when I have to go, I HAVE to go. The u/s tech told me last week that he was "starting to drop" so I have no idea. And have fun at the Olympics!!! What an awesome thing to get to experience!!

shantehend- Can't wait to hear how big your princess is :)

I hope I got everything! This thread has been moving so fast it's hard to keep up!


----------



## StefanieC

it seems everyone has news at the moment apart from me (and maybe horsey?), i feel so left out lol. hopefully ovulation will be confirmed in the next few days


----------



## horseypants

steph :) i think i'll have to wait about a week for o. :twiddlesthumbs:

jewelz that's nuts! i'd be terrified of him! get rid of the grump! not cool!


----------



## shantehend

Stef and horseypants, don't give up hope. You ladies will be joining us soon!!


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, omg!! Sad you had to get rid of the kitty, but that is a mean scratch.

Back from my scan and so excited to see the little princess doing well. She even has lots of fuzzy hair. LOL. Not that I expected her to be bald. She is head down with her face to my back, so we didn't get to see her face. And she is practicing her breathing. It was so cool to see her making breathing movements! Never saw that before with any of my other kids. The doctor says she is huge. She thinks I'm going to have a big baby. I doubt it, in fact I think she will be small. The measurement they got was 6 lbs and 3 ozs. I highly doubt that. I'm more inclined to believe 5 lbs and 3 ozs (ultrasounds can be off by a lb in either direction). If she really is over 6 lbs, I think she will just come earlier. I'm really excited and happy after the scan. I love my little princess.


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl said:


> Fabulous!! I love feeling my little man kick :) I have been soooo hot! The heat is not my friend lol. I have been secretly praying for snow (sometimes not that secretly). I couldn't be more happy about all the BFP's!! This really is a lucky thread.

Glad you are doing well young lady. Almost at viability!! Seems like time is moving fast for you. Congrats.


----------



## sunkiss

StefanieC said:


> it seems everyone has news at the moment apart from me (and maybe horsey?), i feel so left out lol. hopefully ovulation will be confirmed in the next few days

i been thinking alot of u n horsey, i have invited another lady named courtney also that is ttc , she just suffered to back to back chemical pregnancies n she is very sweet, would be so nice to have more ttc active ladies to offer each other support, its so exciting when the bfp announcements come so keep pushing hunny, i dont want u to feel left out, we will remain right here to root u on, i am watching ur chart daily also n it is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

Aww jewelz that sucks about your cat, I love mine he is my no1 baby but luckily for us he is really soppy and just loves cuddles/attention all the time. I will be careful with him around the baby though as you never know what can happen in a split second and he may get jealous. 
My FIL is looking to get rid of his cat as he is moving and I would loveeeeee to have her but I cant put myself, the baby or my other cat through that stress. I am a mad/crazy animal person so was really hard to say no.

I am so excited about the olympics, I got the tickets before I got pregnant, I have my dad and OH with me to help me out if things get a little hard walking around but just being in London is a huge buzz.....after that though I am on a chill out until Matilda decides to show up and my baby shower on the 11th.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> it seems everyone has news at the moment apart from me (and maybe horsey?), i feel so left out lol. hopefully ovulation will be confirmed in the next few days
> 
> i been thinking alot of u n horsey, i have invited another lady named courtney also that is ttc , she just suffered to back to back chemical pregnancies n she is very sweet, would be so nice to have more ttc active ladies to offer each other support, its so exciting when the bfp announcements come so keep pushing hunny, i dont want u to feel left out, we will remain right here to root u on, i am watching ur chart daily also n it is looking good :thumbup:Click to expand...

What Sunkiss said, your time will come ladies...this thread is a special one, we have BFPs appearing all the time and you will be one of them and we will be here to celebrate when it happens xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh my goodness Shante how exciting!! Over 6 lbs, that is huge! Even though it can be off it means she is definitely growing well and that's fantastic :thumbup: love that you got to see her hair, too! DH and I are fairly sure given our ethnic backgrounds that Munchkin will be born with hair...so far it hasn't been obvious one way or the other in any scan though. We'll see.

Stef and horsey, I feel like more BFPs are coming soon. :hugs: I have to be honest, TTC is such torture when it's you who are TTC, but way more exciting when it's someone else!


----------



## ellieb31

I've just read the last ten pages or so of this thread and would love to join you if you'll have me? :flower: I really like the fact you've got people at all stages of the journey on this thread. It takes me back to last time I was pregnant reading the posts from the third tri ladies! Can't wait for all the kicks and scans again! 

AFM I'm cautiously expecting no 2. I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on a pink dye and digi test. I say cautiously because I don't think I can really celebrate until AF is late iykwim. Shes due Sunday so, assuming the best, I'll dare to add a ticker on Monday! Oh and my due date is 14/04/13 but I went 2 weeks early with DD so who knows!


----------



## cckarting

thanks mrs mcD i want to slap him too. broke down bought a digi at lunch and got..........PREGNANT!


----------



## seaweed eater

So cool to see all the new names in our thread...welcome and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

cckarting said:


> thanks mrs mcD i want to slap him too. broke down bought a digi at lunch and got..........PREGNANT!

WOO HOO!!!!! :happydance: Are you going to find a new doc? I certainly would!


----------



## Crownjewelz

ellieb31 said:


> I've just read the last ten pages or so of this thread and would love to join you if you'll have me? :flower: I really like the fact you've got people at all stages of the journey on this thread. It takes me back to last time I was pregnant reading the posts from the third tri ladies! Can't wait for all the kicks and scans again!
> 
> AFM I'm cautiously expecting no 2. I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on a pink dye and digi test. I say cautiously because I don't think I can really celebrate until AF is late iykwim. Shes due Sunday so, assuming the best, I'll dare to add a ticker on Monday! Oh and my due date is 14/04/13 but I went 2 weeks early with DD so who knows!

:wave: hi and welcome to our thread! This thread is the best ever. So many lovely ladies in here!!! Im also due on the 14th!! Yay!! Just got my BFP on Monday.


----------



## Crownjewelz

cckarting said:


> thanks mrs mcD i want to slap him too. broke down bought a digi at lunch and got..........PREGNANT!

OMGosh i knew you would!! So excited for you. See that stupid Dr was a quack! You are going to grow your bean. :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> Jewelz, omg!! Sad you had to get rid of the kitty, but that is a mean scratch.
> 
> Back from my scan and so excited to see the little princess doing well. She even has lots of fuzzy hair. LOL. Not that I expected her to be bald. She is head down with her face to my back, so we didn't get to see her face. And she is practicing her breathing. It was so cool to see her making breathing movements! Never saw that before with any of my other kids. The doctor says she is huge. She thinks I'm going to have a big baby. I doubt it, in fact I think she will be small. The measurement they got was 6 lbs and 3 ozs. I highly doubt that. I'm more inclined to believe 5 lbs and 3 ozs (ultrasounds can be off by a lb in either direction). If she really is over 6 lbs, I think she will just come earlier. I'm really excited and happy after the scan. I love my little princess.

awww so glad ur LO is doing so good, she is a good baby :cloud9:!!! oh shyt they estimate over 6 lbs, i wonder wut fayth is by now, i did read the same that alot of times the weight is off hence why they say estimate...good grief i want fayth to be healthy but i dont want her to kill my birth canal in the process :haha:!! i bet she is gonna have one hella lungs when she comes out with all that practicing :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

ellieb31 said:


> I've just read the last ten pages or so of this thread and would love to join you if you'll have me? :flower: I really like the fact you've got people at all stages of the journey on this thread. It takes me back to last time I was pregnant reading the posts from the third tri ladies! Can't wait for all the kicks and scans again!
> 
> AFM I'm cautiously expecting no 2. I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on a pink dye and digi test. I say cautiously because I don't think I can really celebrate until AF is late iykwim. Shes due Sunday so, assuming the best, I'll dare to add a ticker on Monday! Oh and my due date is 14/04/13 but I went 2 weeks early with DD so who knows!

hiya ellie, welcome aboard hun, so nice to have u here with us...big congrats to u on ur bfp wooohooo, i see lots of bump buddies in the making...i remember u from jcombs thread :happydance:!!! n u have the same due date as jewelz, so freekin kewl :D!!



cckarting said:


> thanks mrs mcD i want to slap him too. broke down bought a digi at lunch and got..........PREGNANT!

:happydance:!!! tickerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Welcome and congratulations, ellieb31!!! :hi:


----------



## sunkiss

ut oh i just had some honeynut cheerios a lil while ago n somebody woke up with a vengeance :haha:!! i been feeling a bit more hungry lately, not to the point of starvation but i notice an increase here!!

oh i will take a new bump pic tomorrow for the 34th week mark :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

Got my beta results back! They are so wonderful!! 
23 on Tuesday 
127 Today!!!!! WooHooooooo

My doctor even told me she knows the baby is I the right place and she doesn't even want to see me next week with solid numbers like that. 
I'm so thrilled!!! Next appointment is on the 27th for a scan.


----------



## sunkiss

i knew those numbers would be great with those kinda lines u had so early on, ok no more poas for u, im so happy for u jewelz, this is really it :happydance:!!

n ummm that is way more than doubling missy :D!!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome news Jewelz! I am have been thinking about you! 

Welcome to all of the newbies with your pink lines! So exciting and you have joined a fantastic group of ladies!

Horsey and Stef...Don't worry, this lucky thread will rub off on you soon! Everything crossed for you girls!

Shante...that is one big baby! It is crazy though how wrong they can be with measurements through u/s so you are right she might be smaller!

Hope you all are having a great day! This thread has been bumping lately....sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## cckarting

yea i have a different dr. the one i went to here was just a dr i work with. my ob is an hour and a half away so i only go see him when i have to. which were drawing a beta on the 10th scan the 28th!


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz...I know I'm not the first to say it but could you maybe have two in there? :oneofeach:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies! I hope so :haha: I would LOVE to have a double blessing!!

Ugh time to go find food and stuff my face. Starving is the word of the day


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs- Welcome and congrats :) Line is looking good!
> 
> cckarting- I'm still pissed off at your stupid doctor for telling you to expect your period. Your line is looking darker! I wanna smack your doctor!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I want to smack her doctor too! :growlmad:


----------



## sunkiss

jcombs i told her to take her pee stick n rub it on the doc hair along with ur doc lmao :rofl: put them in a rm together with :bfp: pee sticks in their hair :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

sunkiss said:


> jcombs i told her to take her pee stick n rub it on the doc hair along with ur doc lmao :rofl: put them in a rm together with :bfp: pee sticks in their hair :haha:

hahahaha. We totally should!! I can see the headlines now....:rofl:


----------



## sunkiss

im having lasagna n garlic bread :happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

Sounds good. Well the lasagna does. Garlic = yuck. :sick: (I normally like it, but it sounds horrible right now. lol)


----------



## sunkiss

ut oh there goes the hormones = food aversions!!! yay for symptoms :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

You poor thing. I never realized how many foods have garlic in them until first trimester :sick: and eggs...ewwwww!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes. Yay for food making me sick!! I've noticed anything with a strong smell makes me so so nauseas (sp?) That even includes pickles, eggs, fish, most condiments, and most things fried. I am loving fruit! And that's great, cause it's healthy!


----------



## cckarting

lol here you go ladies! 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3792.jpg


----------



## sunkiss

u know funny thing is i craved more nutritious things in first tri, i was luving fruit n cheese, now i luv pasta n carbs :wacko:


----------



## sunkiss

cckarting said:


> lol here you go ladies!
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3792.jpg

where is ur ticker woman lol :coffee:


----------



## cckarting

I don't know how sunkiss lol!


----------



## sunkiss

oh its easy, u can click on anyone's ticker u like n it will take u to the site where u can get the ticker, u sometimes have to surf the page to find the ticker u want, then it will ask for ur info like lmp then it will create it n u copy n paste the one that says bbcode n paste it in ur signature :D


----------



## StefanieC

Oh no I hope when its my turn I can still stand garlic cos garlic bread is one of my favourite foods!


----------



## sunkiss

lol oh see wut u r missing for now stef, i tell u i dont envy 1st tri n the thing is alot of this stuff comes back with added extras in 3rd tri, boy i have so much respect for my momma :D!! i would do it all over again though in a heart beat, but 2nd tri was the best!!


----------



## sunkiss

i cant wait to have a glass of wine n some runny eggs, oh n brie cheese unpasteurized will be sweet :D!!


----------



## horseypants

oh man. o od-ed on brie today. it really isn't that great sunkiss. ow, tummy ache.


----------



## cckarting

Thanks sunkiss! i got is :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Nice ticker cc! :happydance:

I miss brie :cry: and especially blue cheese! Mmm that stuff is good in a salad! I hope my kid can tolerate dairy...DH can't. I don't want to have to cut out dairy while I BF :(


----------



## horseypants

wow, i did not realise that would be necessary! is that how it works? i would have thought that if the baby can handle breast milk, it doesnt matter what mamma's eating? -I mean within reason :) tell me more...


----------



## jcombs35

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## horseypants

jcombs, which is the most recent shot?


----------



## jcombs35

Should be the first one. I can try to copy a link for just the one pic.


----------



## jcombs35

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture186.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah, babies' food sensitivities can affect how they react to breastmilk based on the mom's diet. It seems like dairy is one of the most problematic things based on what I've heard, but there are other things. See e.g. https://kellymom.com/health/baby-health/food-sensitivity, https://www.livestrong.com/article/229352-elimination-diet-for-breastfeeding

My husband has all kinds of food sensitivities so I'm a little scared :wacko:

I learned some new things from those links...I didn't realize the problem with dairy wasn't lactose intolerance! I also didn't know there was likely to be a problem with foods the mom was trying to eat just for the baby...that's kind of reassuring in a way.


----------



## sunkiss

looking good cckarting, appleseed is next up :D!!!

horsey, im so jealous, whew a few more weeks lol :happydance:


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> Nice ticker cc! :happydance:
> 
> I miss brie :cry: and especially blue cheese! Mmm that stuff is good in a salad! I hope my kid can tolerate dairy...DH can't. I don't want to have to cut out dairy while I BF :(

i swear she better be able to tolerate dairy or enfamil here we come ha ha, just kidding :D!! hey im lopsided on the right side again :wacko:


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting, where are you? I wanna jump up and down and scream with you?????


----------



## Crownjewelz

I had roasted chicken, stuffing in the bird and broccoli with cheese sauce


----------



## sunkiss

yep horsey everything seaweed said is accurate!!! i tell u one thing, after she learns how to latch i am gonna introduce the bottle at about 3 weeks, pump a days milk n have me some :wine: :winkwink:!!

jcombs needs a ticker now :coffee:


----------



## sunkiss

yummy jewelz that sounds really good :D


----------



## seaweed eater

sunkiss said:


> hey im lopsided on the right side again :wacko:

Aw they're out of sync for once! I think Munchkin is still in the middle. Still has that darn foot on my right though :haha: I've been trying to be good about sitting forward to encourage his spine to stay forward -- I know it doesn't really matter at this point but I really think I can feel him shifting around whenever I do. Maybe I'm imagining it.


----------



## seaweed eater

:rofl: Girls I have to say I'm glad most of us seem to be in the US...I can never keep up with such busy threads on the other side of the Atlantic! Poor C will have like ten pages to read when she wakes up tomorrow!


----------



## sunkiss

i swear it :rofl:!!! she can never catch up with all of this!! i am usually a nite owl too but will have to go to bed at a decent time tonight cause i have a doc appt tomorrow, she isnt doing anything special, just the basic stuff but i want to know when i will get a growth scan, im jealous everyone is getting one as of recent n i would luv to see her once more at least b4 delivery!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yeah it's much harder when they are all chatting while you are sleeping


----------



## jcombs35

I have a ticker, but I don't like it. So I'm gonna keep working on it! lol And I don't think my due date is right, like all the calculators say. They keep saying April 13th, but I just don't think that's right. Guess I just have to wait for the u/s. lol


----------



## sunkiss

yay for ticker wooohooo :D!! yea i would say to wait for sono also because of the af issue!!


----------



## cckarting

Sorry jcomb I'm at my friends house helping her paint, but I had to get on and see what you got! Lucky day for digis!!!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Why don't you think April 13th is right, jcombs?


----------



## jcombs35

It's okay. Just glad I didn't hurt your feelings earlier. You sure do like to paint, huh?


----------



## jcombs35

seaweed eater said:


> Why don't you think April 13th is right, jcombs?

It's a long story, but I'll try to make it short. I skipped AF in June, then got it from July 7-14. We DTD on the 11th. Exactly 7 days later, I started spotting. The next day, I got my first faint line. So I'm pretty sure I ovulated weird, and actually conceived on the 11th.

If you go by my AF, then I would have conceived on the 21st, and that's just not possible. So I'm counting, starting at the 11th as two weeks (since they say they count you as two weeks at conception), and counting up til today and it's 5 weeks, making my due date closer to April 3rd.

Whew, does that make any sense?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah, it does make sense. Wow, that is weird timing though. And you guys didn't BD after the 11th at all? Do you ever bleed around ovulation? I wonder if you could be even farther along than you think, especially since you missed your AF in June...have you been taking HPTs throughout? Did you get negatives until the 19th?


----------



## jcombs35

seaweed eater said:


> Yeah, it does make sense. Wow, that is weird timing though. And you guys didn't BD after the 11th at all? Do you ever bleed around ovulation? I wonder if you could be even farther along than you think, especially since you missed your AF in June...have you been taking HPTs throughout? Did you get negatives until the 19th?

We did BD after the 11th, but implantation wouldn't have occurred on the 18th, and I did see implantation bleeding before the other spotting came on. I'm like 95% sure it was IB. The spotting started on the 18th, and I tested on the 19th, and got a very very faint bfp. I've been testing like crazy and have only had 1 negative out of all of them, and that was a digi.(Think it was too soon.) I know it would be weird timing, and my doctor even yelled at me about how impossible it is, but yet here I am.

I'm pretty sure I wasn't pregnant in June. I thought I was, and kept testing and testing and it was always negative. Nothing, not even a faint line. I made them do blood tests, and it was negative too. According to my calendar, my last negative test was the 25th of June.

I never ever bleed around ovulation or any other time except AF. That's why I knew something was up and decided to test. Think I answered all your questions. lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow...I'm stumped. I guess only the scan will tell!


----------



## Krippy

My hubby is making me portobello mushroom chicken with mashed potatoes from the garden along with beans and carrots from the garden! I love having a chef for a husband!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I will def trust a scan, but I think my logic is right on this as well. lol


----------



## jcombs35

I changed it to what I think is right, just for my own peace of mind. If I'm wrong after the u/s, I'll change it. haha


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> My hubby is making me portobello mushroom chicken with mashed potatoes from the garden along with beans and carrots from the garden! I love having a chef for a husband!

That is awesome! Must be very nice. My husband did all the cooking too. But when I move to Texas, I will have to do the cooking because he is working now. But it was nice to come home from work and not have to cook.


----------



## jcombs35

shantehend said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> My hubby is making me portobello mushroom chicken with mashed potatoes from the garden along with beans and carrots from the garden! I love having a chef for a husband!
> 
> That is awesome! Must be very nice. My husband did all the cooking too. But when I move to Texas, I will have to do the cooking because he is working now. But it was nice to come home from work and not have to cook.Click to expand...

My husband does the cooking too! I love it!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Geez Krippy I'm coming over to eat at your house. My hubby cooks very well too.We got lots of cooking men in here. Go us!!


----------



## sunkiss

krippy u lucky gurl, i am jealous, whew that sounds so yummy :D

im scared to eat hubby food :wacko:


----------



## sunkiss

think i will have some vanilla :icecream: n take my tail to :sleep:


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, your roasted chicken sounds good too. I can't eat fried chicken anymore, really loss my taste for it. I like it baked, roasted whole, and bbq.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awwwww my hubby came home late from a business meeting and he brought me cheesecake to say he's sorry for being late. Haha! He's feeding me to keep me happy. He's so smart!


----------



## sunkiss

awwww sweet hubby :thumbup:, man somebody gonna have to get me some cheesecake now hee hee :D


----------



## cckarting

lol i'm not sure that i like painting so much as my friend has to have her whole basement painted by the 16th so they can lay carpet so i'm helping her out! just got home and super super tired, ready for some shut eye!


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss said:


> i cant wait to have a glass of wine n some runny eggs, oh n brie cheese unpasteurized will be sweet :D!!

i love runny eggs, with toast dipped in them, yum yum! i think thats one of the things i will miss the most


----------



## StefanieC

phew finally caught up, 6 pages while i was sleeping lol!


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> lol i'm not sure that i like painting so much as my friend has to have her whole basement painted by the 16th so they can lay carpet so i'm helping her out! just got home and super super tired, ready for some shut eye!

That's nice of you. I just remembered there was another time when I wondered where you were and you were painting the nursery! lol


----------



## jcombs35

Wow, it sure is quiet in here....


----------



## StefanieC

i'm watching the olympics :)


----------



## jcombs35

I was trying to upload a profile pic and I just said that to see if it worked. Which it didn't. You don't happen to know how to resize images on here do you?


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs35 said:


> I was trying to upload a profile pic and I just said that to see if it worked. Which it didn't. You don't happen to know how to resize images on here do you?

erm not off the top of my head sorry, i think i used my photo software to do it. is it too big dimension wise or file size wise?


----------



## jcombs35

haha. I have no clue. I'll just have to mess around with it some. Thanks anyways!


----------



## cckarting

Good morning All! Of course the days my boys sleep in I'm wide awake ugh! Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning ladies!! I'm on my way to Dallas today from Houston so I'll be on here most of the day for entertainment.


----------



## shantehend

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## horseypants

good morning :)


----------



## jcombs35

It's about time you all wake up! :haha:
Good morning!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Jcombs you're so silly! :haha: 

Noticed my :holly: aren't as sore today. Thank gosh I needed a break. I'm starting to feeling a pulling sensation from my belly button. Feels weird. I've also noticed that my facial skin and lips are so dry. This baby is sucking it all out of me.


----------



## cckarting

i know what you mean jewels except i kinda feel the opposite. my face feels so greasy and i feel pimples on my forehead all over! it's so gross ugh.


----------



## jcombs35

I haven't felt the pulling yet, but my inner thighs are extra crampy!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I've never had the inner thigh cramps before.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crownjewelz said:


> Got my beta results back! They are so wonderful!!
> 23 on Tuesday
> 127 Today!!!!! WooHooooooo
> 
> My doctor even told me she knows the baby is I the right place and she doesn't even want to see me next week with solid numbers like that.
> I'm so thrilled!!! Next appointment is on the 27th for a scan.

I know this has been mentioned, but....TWINS!!!! OMG that would be wonderful ;) So happy!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Krippy said:


> My hubby is making me portobello mushroom chicken with mashed potatoes from the garden along with beans and carrots from the garden! I love having a chef for a husband!

OMG a pregnant woman's dream! Jealous


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ugh I hate driving long distances with hubby. He never wants to stop. HELLO DUDE I have to pee!!!! 
Oh and I'm hungry.


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> Ugh I hate driving long distances with hubby. He never wants to stop. HELLO DUDE I have to pee!!!!
> Oh and I'm hungry.

tell him baby wants you to pee and eat lol


----------



## jcombs35

Crownjewelz said:


> I've never had the inner thigh cramps before.

I never have either, but I can tell it's a good cramp. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies :flower:

I got the best surprise this morning! About a half hour after I woke up, I get a call from my mom telling me that a package had just arrived that I needed to see, it was huge! But she says it's lightweight so she's going to put it in her car and bring it over to me (I live a mile away). As soon as I get off the phone with her I start to cry a little because I'm hoping to heck that it's my step dad. 

The thing with my step dad is that 1, I love him like CRAZY. 2, he was sent to work in Maryland and I live in California, this was I believe in January, it was right after I found out I was pregnant. So since then I've only gotten to see him about 5 times. 3, we had been planning my baby shower around when he'd hopefully be able to come (we're having men and women, I can't handle being the center of attention all by myself, plus I have a lot of men in my family I love like crazy and wanted them around), but we just found out a few weeks ago that he was coming back home for good some time mid august so he probably wouldn't be able to make the baby shower, but he'd be here in time for the birth. I was so disappointed that he wasn't going to be able to make it to the baby shower but was happy he'd be here for baby. So anyway, my mom comes over about 10 minutes later, and when I open the door I didn't see him so I got sad. Then he popped around the side of her! I burst into tears and couldn't stop crying! Not only did he make it here for the shower, but he is officially back for good!! YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! Today is definitely off to an awesome start!! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I got the best surprise this morning! About a half hour after I woke up, I get a call from my mom telling me that a package had just arrived that I needed to see, it was huge! But she says it's lightweight so she's going to put it in her car and bring it over to me (I live a mile away). As soon as I get off the phone with her I start to cry a little because I'm hoping to heck that it's my step dad.
> 
> The thing with my step dad is that 1, I love him like CRAZY. 2, he was sent to work in Maryland and I live in California, this was I believe in January, it was right after I found out I was pregnant. So since then I've only gotten to see him about 5 times. 3, we had been planning my baby shower around when he'd hopefully be able to come (we're having men and women, I can't handle being the center of attention all by myself, plus I have a lot of men in my family I love like crazy and wanted them around), but we just found out a few weeks ago that he was coming back home for good some time mid august so he probably wouldn't be able to make the baby shower, but he'd be here in time for the birth. I was so disappointed that he wasn't going to be able to make it to the baby shower but was happy he'd be here for baby. So anyway, my mom comes over about 10 minutes later, and when I open the door I didn't see him so I got sad. Then he popped around the side of her! I burst into tears and couldn't stop crying! Not only did he make it here for the shower, but he is officially back for good!! YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! Today is definitely off to an awesome start!! :happydance:

thats amazing! so happy for you x


----------



## Krippy

What a wonderful surprise MrsMcD! I am so happy that he is back to support you!


----------



## cckarting

thats a great surprise mrsmcd! so happy everything is working out the way you want it to!


----------



## ellieb31

Thanks for the warm welcome! And only 10 pages to catch up on!

Mrsmcd, that's such a lovely story. I'm very close to my step dad too and can't wait to tell him in two weeks that he's got another grandchild on the way! 

Jewelz, could you post a picture of your tests from the days your betas were done? Don't worry if you can't but I'm really curious to see how the lines compare to the numbers. So pleased we have the same due date! 

I'd planned on not getting excited until AF is late but I am SOOOO pregnant it's hard to ignore. Last time I didn't have any symptoms (other than sore boobs) until 6 weeks but I've already got outrageous nausea (not actually throwing up but struggling to eat), bad tiredness, stupidly sensitive nose etc. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining (much!) but I'm very surprised!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Soooo much to catch up on on this thread. My OH is the cook in the household too....although now i'm on maternity leave I'll have to help him out more as he works long hours.

Mmmmm i want cheesecake.

Such a lovely story MrsMcD.

So the olympics were great, we were quite high but the atmosphere was great, I am sooooooooo tired now though, its been a long day and I didnt have my usual naps. Will be in bed soon and hopefully ill have a good nights sleep.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww MrsMcD, that's a sweet story! What a wonderful surprise. :cloud9:

Just had our scan...baby did indeed make it to 5 lbs, in fact he was measured as 5 lbs 3 oz :happydance: right along his growth curve and almost average for GA so I'm pretty excited about that! His head is also still measuring 2 weeks ahead so...I have mixed feelings about that :wacko: helps me stay motivated to keep doing perineal massage...
Not sure I will have another scan, they said the doctor might say another one isn't needed.

Oh and the coolest thing at the scan was that we got to see him practice breathing!! His little chest was making breathing movements :cloud9: :cloud9: sooo cool! Our babies really are busy getting ready for the world!

Have my first NST in the afternoon...lots of baby monitoring today.


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> Got my beta results back! They are so wonderful!!
> 23 on Tuesday
> 127 Today!!!!! WooHooooooo
> 
> My doctor even told me she knows the baby is I the right place and she doesn't even want to see me next week with solid numbers like that.
> I'm so thrilled!!! Next appointment is on the 27th for a scan.


Oooo I'm so happy for you :) You must be really excited for the 27th! My next appointment is on Tuesday and I'm so excited. I hope I will get to see a heartbeat then :dance:


----------



## beeba

jcombs35 said:


> MrsMcD123 said:
> 
> 
> jcombs- Welcome and congrats :) Line is looking good!
> 
> cckarting- I'm still pissed off at your stupid doctor for telling you to expect your period. Your line is looking darker! I wanna smack your doctor!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I want to smack her doctor too! :growlmad:
> 
> So do I!Click to expand...


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> I had roasted chicken, stuffing in the bird and broccoli with cheese sauce

I can't seem to eat anything proper :cry: I'm naseous 90% of the time and then when I wanna eat, the food's smell makes me wanna throw up. I haven't thrown up at all yet but I just can't eat. All I had today were two toasted breads with 2 egss. I usually don't like eggs actually but now I do. And I can't stand chocolate, ice cream, baklava or anything sweet :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## beeba

seaweed eater said:


> :rofl: Girls I have to say I'm glad most of us seem to be in the US...I can never keep up with such busy threads on the other side of the Atlantic! Poor C will have like ten pages to read when she wakes up tomorrow!

haha! The same thing happens to me! I live in Turkey and this week this group has been really busy so it's really hard catching up hehe


----------



## beeba

Aww mrsmcd - that's so sweet :) I'm really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I can't post any pics right now because I'm put of town. I'm on my phone right now but when I get back on Sun I will.


----------



## seaweed eater

Check this out guys...despite all the distortion you can really tell it's the same baby!

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg


----------



## horseypants

my gosh!!!!!!! beautiful, and yes, it's def. the same one :) i can't believe how fa along you are - and sunkiss! congrats you two xo


----------



## Crownjewelz

So I'm having one of those days that always make a woman who has had loss worry. Like I said earlier I woke up feeling very unpreggo and I still do. I have had a few cramps today but no bloat. No complaints here!! I feel like I got a break today. We traveled on a 6 hour drive today and I took a brief nap in the car so I feel no fatigue. It's crazy!! I feel wonderful. Ha! I'm blessed I suppose.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry Jewelz...:hugs: those days weren't easy for me so I'm sure they are even harder for someone who has suffered a loss. I bet your symptoms will be back soon though...I don't know if that's reassuring or not :p


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> So I'm having one of those days that always make a woman who has had loss worry. Like I said earlier I woke up feeling very unpreggo and I still do. I have had a few cramps today but no bloat. No complaints here!! I feel like I got a break today. We traveled on a 6 hour drive today and I took a brief nap in the car so I feel no fatigue. It's crazy!! I feel wonderful. Ha! I'm blessed I suppose.

I know how that goes! My symptoms were so off and on, even my breast tenderness went away on several occasions and I'd always freak out. You're good :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well I am bloated again after I ate dinner. And now that it's 9pm I'm tired.


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, he is adorable!! And he looks the same, just more filled out. I believe my princess is 5 lbs 3 ozs too. She can't be 6 lbs 3 ozs. My due date is only 4 days before yours. But those scan pics are amazing.


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> Check this out guys...despite all the distortion you can really tell it's the same baby!
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg

These photos are so amazing to me. Such a gorgeous baby Hun.


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Check this out guys...despite all the distortion you can really tell it's the same baby!
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg

It's crazy, even though his face has definitely developed more you can totally tell thats the same nose, mouth and chin!


----------



## cckarting

I'm feeling really unprego too, kinda scaring me. The only "symptom" I have is feeling sick in the car!


----------



## ellieb31

Ah the joy of pregnancy paranoia - if you've got no symptoms you get stressed and worried, if you've got symptoms you feel like crap but can't tell anyone because it's too soon. Ive got buckets of symptoms and I'd say you're welcome to them except I'd be worrying if they vanished! 

I'm just going to try and keep remembering the joy of 2nd tri - you've had scans and KNOW your pregnant without feeling rubbish all the time. Only 8 weeks to go then, ha!


----------



## cckarting

i know it! i didn't hardly have any symptoms with the boys, but it seems like i've had more than i am having now


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

It takes me agesssss to catch up.

Those pics are lovely, we didnt get a 3D scan done which is a shame but baby never shows her face at scans anyway, just have to wait until she is here and we can see what she looks like.....

I had hardly any symptoms, in those early weeks you worry non stop no matter what symptoms you have or do not have.

xxx


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> Seaweed, he is adorable!! And he looks the same, just more filled out. I believe my princess is 5 lbs 3 ozs too. She can't be 6 lbs 3 ozs. My due date is only 4 days before yours. But those scan pics are amazing.

According to my growth scan our princess is appx 5lbs 6oz


----------



## shantehend

Well ladies, looks like I may be going to the hospital tonight. I've been having contractions all day, started out every 15+ mins and now less than 10 mins apart. I'm sure it's false labor and hopefully the doctor will be able to stop it and send me home. I am going to lie down for an hour or two and see if it stops. If it doesn't, I will head to the hospital. If it does, I will go continue my normal routine. Will update you ladies later.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ohhhhhh Shante that is so exciting!!! However your princess is not done cookin. Good luck!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooooohhhh Shante good luck...keep drinking plenty of water! I hope they're able to stop the contractions but I know your princess will do great either way. Please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Good luck!!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Good luck Shante!! Hope all goes well


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Shante!


----------



## Krippy

Seaweed...Your little boy is so cute! Can't wait to see pics of him born and how they compare! PM me the name you have chosen...I am curious! Don't worry I won't tell anyone! :)

Can't believe you girls will be welcoming your LOs soon! I am excited to hear all of the stories and meet all of them!


----------



## ellieb31

Good luck Shante! I had false labour at 36 weeks and it was scary but it stopped of it's own accord as suddenly as it started. I hope you are either cuddling your beautiful little baby right now or putting your feet up and crossing your legs to keep them in a bit longer! :hugs: 

As for me, AF is due today but my cervix hasn't dropped like it normally does, my cm is ridiculous and my digi says 1-2 weeks so I've decided to start getting excited and have some faith! Can't believe I'll be holding a new baby in 8 months! Sooooo excited!!! WOO HOO!!! :happydance: (sorry about that!)


----------



## jcombs35

:wohoo: Yay Ellie!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Good morning ladies!! I am doing well. Got home from the hospital and went straight to bed. The contractions didn't stop until about midnight. The doctor checked my cervix and it's still closed and high, but she said it was very soft. I'm not sure if the soft part is a good or bad thing. But, my princess gets to bake a few more weeks. Hopefully she will come at 37 or 38 weeks. I'm glad that's over and the pain has stopped on its own. This happened in my last pregnancy at 28 weeks, but I had to be given a steroid shot and a muscle relaxer. I ended up delivering 10 weeks later. This time at 34 weeks the hospital doctor said they wouldn't give me any steroids or stop the contractions, so I'm glad it stopped on its own. Hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## jcombs35

So scary! Glad it stopped and hope you get a couple more weeks in!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear your still baking your bun shantehend!


----------



## StefanieC

that must be such a relief for you shante


----------



## Crownjewelz

Shante I am do happy everything worked out on for you and your princess. 

I just ate the most amazing cheeseburger from In n Out. We are traveling back home and stopped there. Only my second time to ever have it before. So damn yummy.


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, so glad you and baby are doing well and she gets to stay on the inside for a little longer!! :hugs:

Ellie, congrats on your digi :yipee:

Jewelz, everyone loves In-N-Out! I remember a few years ago on April Fool's Day someone spread the rumor that there was one opening in NY and people FREAKED OUT! :p


----------



## beeba

I'm glad everything turned out well Shante.

Seaweedeater - Your baby boy is gorgeous


----------



## Crownjewelz

After not feeling preggo over the passed two days I can say I feel super preggo today. Peed on a stick this morning and it was darker then the control line. :haha:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay Shante!! Glad your princess gets to stay inside for awhile...it's too darn hot out here ;)


----------



## MrsMcD123

So glad princess decided to stay a little longer shantehend!! :thumbup: She's a good girl :winkwink:

So I had my babyshower yesterday, it was craziness but lots of fun! There were around 46 people there (including myself and my husband). We got soooooooo many baby shoes and clothes! This kid is SET! Got lots of goodies, now it's time to order the last couple of things we'll need and get the nursery in order. I feel like there's so much left to do, and less than 6 weeks to get it all done! Just re-charged the batteries to my camera and camcorder, now I'll be starting to pack my hospital bag. 

I can't believe he's almost here!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow that is a big shower! How fun!! :happydance: I just finished packing my hospital bag stuff...minus some more snacks maybe.


----------



## jcombs35

Good to have those hospital bags packed! With my first one, I hadn't gotten around to it yet, and right at 38 weeks, I had to be induced because of hypertension. My hubby had to pack my bag.... NOT good..... lol


----------



## ellieb31

I loved packing my bag - one of the most exciting parts of the last few weeks which drag so badly. 

My sil didn't get her bag done in time and my bro packed her a pair of trousers not realising they were her 6 year old sons school trousers. He also packed a selection of lacy bras and knickers because that's exactly what you need after giving birth! Silly sausage!


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> I loved packing my bag - one of the most exciting parts of the last few weeks which drag so badly.
> 
> My sil didn't get her bag done in time and my bro packed her a pair of trousers not realising they were her 6 year old sons school trousers. He also packed a selection of lacy bras and knickers because that's exactly what you need after giving birth! Silly sausage!

 :haha:

That's about what my bag looked like. No soap, shampoo, conditioner, not even a hair brush. No toothbrush. And clothes that I couldn't fit into even before I got preg. (He must have gone to the bottom of my drawers to find this stuff.) My mom had to go buy me an outfit to go home in.... lol:dohh:


----------



## ellieb31

Men! They mean well but they can be pretty useless! 

What are you doing on here? Isn't it like 5:00 or something where you are? Insomnia. It's 10:00 here.


----------



## jcombs35

Yes they can! And right when my oldest was about to make his debut, I told hubby to get the camera. He looked at me and laughed, and didn't move! I was like, "Um, GET THE CAMERA!" He kinda jumped and said, "Oh, you brought a camera?" (It had been in my purse thank God!)

On Mondays I hubby has to be at work very early. This morning was 3:45 am, so I've just been up since I got home. I have to take DD to the city later to have her tested to see if she can go to kindergarten early, and I'm afraid if I go back to sleep now I'll feel even worse having to get up later!


----------



## Crownjewelz

GOOD MORNING ladies!!! :sleep: :coffee:

Well I had an interesting weekend. Like you all know we traveled this weekend to go visit my family in Dallas TX. (5.5 hr drive with a dog in the car) The drive wasn't so bad but the purpose of the visit was to go see my estranged biological mother. I had not seen or talked to her in more than 5 years, almost 6. She has some mental health and addiction issues so I have separated myself from her. Well, to say the least she is declining very fast and I'm almost certain she will pass in the next few years. She is down to 85lbs and looks about 80 years old. My Aunt (her oldest sister and my husband went with me). We are attempting to try and find a full service care nursing home for her to go live in because my brother can no longer handle her. The visit did not go the way I thought it would. It was a disaster. :nope: Needless to say I'm going to separate myself from the whole thing once again after what I saw. It is just too much for me right now. :cry: I love my mom, but I am going to have to do it from a long distance away. I did my Christian duty by going to see her and telling her I still love her. But I'm done. 

My nausea is starting to kick in a bit I think. In the car mostly and when I get up in the morning. :sick: I got out of the shower yesterday and had to sit on the bed for a moment until I felt a bit better. I feel full very quickly when I eat due to bloating. but more than anything I am plain ol' exhausted most of the time. I wish I could take naps at work. :haha: The hunger has gotten a bit more than normal. :munch: Yesterday I ate terrible as we were traveling most of the day but oh well, today is a new day. 
My cramping has calmed down a little bit now. Still there but not as much as before. Or maybe I&#8217;m just getting used to it now. :haha: 

How are all of you ladies?


----------



## horseypants

jewelz, good for you staying strong and making the visit. as painful as these things are, it's good to have done what you could and be at peace with it. big hugs to you. it's too bad we cant force our family members to do what we want - i guess everyone has their own path and there's not much you can do but set healthy limits for yourself. it sounds like you've got a great lil' nuclear family there with your other half and lo. how exciting for you, i'm still so happy for you! oh and YUM in and out. :p

this month at my house, we're not eating meat - because DF likes to suffer :p i could REALLY go for a cheeseburger!

everyone, i'm on cd14 and expecting to o anytime between now and cd20 (more likely cd20, but here's to wishful thinking!) sprinkle ur prego dust on me, i'm ready for my bfp, and i'm bvetting either this cycle or the next will be the one that leads to mommyhood. Positive mental attitude! I'm doing reasonably well on that this time around. Another thing is while trying to conceive, I havent been takign any kind of medicine for anything and it's been hard! No ibuprofen or tylenol, and I've had a few big headaches and of course CRAMPS this cycle. I'm not really looking forward to another unmedicated af, much less 2. Hopefully I will soon be rewarded for roughing it, and DF will get to ehar me whine about somethign new :). ArggHH!H I wanna baybeeeeee!! :)

I think I might have mentioned this too, but my neighbors are all prego or have new babies, and by xmas, (when my due date was supposed to be) i really want to be looking forward to my rainbow baby, not hearing the neighbor's newborn baby crying during xmas and new years and generally feeling jealous and morbid and like a failure. Oh wow. Ok back to PMA. 

On a bright note, i've recently seen some pictures of your bumps, and my, you are all looking gorgeous and glowy!! :kiss:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Jewelz, can't say it better than Horsey did -- sorry it didn't go better but it's great that you made the visit and won't have any regrets. And it's also great that you are staying detached and not keeping yourself in a stressful situation.

Horsey, love the PMA! :) I bet you are right that your baby is coming soon!! Hope that egg doesn't keep you waiting too long this week. Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## horseypants

ya, i;ve got a good feeling about this cycle. If it's not this one, it's the next one for sure :dance:. I think by the weekend, I'll be in the 2ww. Steph, where you at?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ahhhhhhh so :sick: today. I keep needing to eat something to make it stop. Im going to weight a metric ton if this keeps up.


----------



## seaweed eater

Poor Jewelz :hugs: I had the same fear but I barely gained any weight first tri...and then started gaining much more despite eating a lot better. :haha: Your body is doing some hard work right now! Don't worry about it, just do what you need to do to get through the :sick:.

Feeling a bit grumpy this morning, perhaps ironically, because one of my mother's friends has just offered us a travel system with an extra carseat base, and what sounds like a nice pack n play (he isn't sure what it is exactly...not the most involved dad). I know I should be grateful but we just finished buying, assembling, installing everything :dohh: why couldn't he have thought of this a month ago? And then I feel mad at MYSELF for feeling annoyed about this because he's just trying to be nice AND it's not like we have tons of money to just buy new stuff when someone we know is willing to give us nice used stuff for free, so I should really just suck it up and return our stuff...but...I don't WANT to :brat:
I'm telling you, this extremely nice gesture has ruined my day! Oh preggo hormones.


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> Poor Jewelz :hugs: I had the same fear but I barely gained any weight first tri...and then started gaining much more despite eating a lot better. :haha: Your body is doing some hard work right now! Don't worry about it, just do what you need to do to get through the :sick:.
> 
> Feeling a bit grumpy this morning, perhaps ironically, because one of my mother's friends has just offered us a travel system with an extra carseat base, and what sounds like a nice pack n play (he isn't sure what it is exactly...not the most involved dad). I know I should be grateful but we just finished buying, assembling, installing everything :dohh: why couldn't he have thought of this a month ago? And then I feel mad at MYSELF for feeling annoyed about this because he's just trying to be nice AND it's not like we have tons of money to just buy new stuff when someone we know is willing to give us nice used stuff for free, so I should really just suck it up and return our stuff...but...I don't WANT to :brat:
> I'm telling you, this extremely nice gesture has ruined my day! Oh preggo hormones.

 You poor thing. I don't blame you. Its a lot of work to put all that stuff together. It's like starting all over again. :haha:However, I think I would really like to have my own stuff too. I'm so picky.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for understanding. :hugs: I picked our stuff out myself and it's cute, darn it :growlmad: we did budget for it, so maybe I'll permit myself to just say thanks but no thanks!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey, you have every right to do that unless you really would like to get your money back and have some extra money for what ever else you might need. It's up to you. It's your baby, your choice.


----------



## c1403

horseypants said:


> jewelz, good for you staying strong and making the visit. as painful as these things are, it's good to have done what you could and be at peace with it. big hugs to you. it's too bad we cant force our family members to do what we want - i guess everyone has their own path and there's not much you can do but set healthy limits for yourself. it sounds like you've got a great lil' nuclear family there with your other half and lo. how exciting for you, i'm still so happy for you! oh and YUM in and out. :p
> 
> this month at my house, we're not eating meat - because DF likes to suffer :p i could REALLY go for a cheeseburger!
> 
> everyone, i'm on cd14 and expecting to o anytime between now and cd20 (more likely cd20, but here's to wishful thinking!) sprinkle ur prego dust on me, i'm ready for my bfp, and i'm bvetting either this cycle or the next will be the one that leads to mommyhood. Positive mental attitude! I'm doing reasonably well on that this time around. Another thing is while trying to conceive, I havent been takign any kind of medicine for anything and it's been hard! No ibuprofen or tylenol, and I've had a few big headaches and of course CRAMPS this cycle. I'm not really looking forward to another unmedicated af, much less 2. Hopefully I will soon be rewarded for roughing it, and DF will get to ehar me whine about somethign new :). ArggHH!H I wanna baybeeeeee!! :)
> 
> I think I might have mentioned this too, but my neighbors are all prego or have new babies, and by xmas, (when my due date was supposed to be) i really want to be looking forward to my rainbow baby, not hearing the neighbor's newborn baby crying during xmas and new years and generally feeling jealous and morbid and like a failure. Oh wow. Ok back to PMA.
> 
> On a bright note, i've recently seen some pictures of your bumps, and my, you are all looking gorgeous and glowy!! :kiss:

Hey hun, I was the same as you, when we were TTC all my friends, neighbours etc were expecting or having babies and I said to OH I really wanted to be pregnant by christmas. We started trying in August 11 and I got my BFP New years Jan 12 (although I also had a early loss in November 11) so keep going with that PMA and I really hope you'll have a BFP by Christmas :dust: :dust: and more :dust: x


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> Poor Jewelz :hugs: I had the same fear but I barely gained any weight first tri...and then started gaining much more despite eating a lot better. :haha: Your body is doing some hard work right now! Don't worry about it, just do what you need to do to get through the :sick:.
> 
> Feeling a bit grumpy this morning, perhaps ironically, because one of my mother's friends has just offered us a travel system with an extra carseat base, and what sounds like a nice pack n play (he isn't sure what it is exactly...not the most involved dad). I know I should be grateful but we just finished buying, assembling, installing everything :dohh: why couldn't he have thought of this a month ago? And then I feel mad at MYSELF for feeling annoyed about this because he's just trying to be nice AND it's not like we have tons of money to just buy new stuff when someone we know is willing to give us nice used stuff for free, so I should really just suck it up and return our stuff...but...I don't WANT to :brat:
> I'm telling you, this extremely nice gesture has ruined my day! Oh preggo hormones.

I know what you mean...We have had lots of people offer us things and my OH takes them and tells me off when I turn my nose up...even though I have said I really want all new stuff for our baby....I know that makes me a bit snobbish but thats just me....were girls and we love new pretty things lol.

I do feel rude not taking the stuff though so we have taken it and we will see if we get use out of it, maybe some of the clothes can be used for 'messy play etc and if I get no use then Ill just give them to charity or something. 

I did put my foot down on a pram though, I said no way did i want a second hand one... Ive been playing with dolls since I was little and now I get to have a grown up pram I wanted a new one


----------



## StefanieC

horseypants said:


> ya, i;ve got a good feeling about this cycle. If it's not this one, it's the next one for sure :dance:. I think by the weekend, I'll be in the 2ww. Steph, where you at?

i just don't know anymore hun. everything pointed to ovulation a few days ago but now it seems it failed yet again. its now looking like it may be trying again but i've lost pretty much all hope for this cycle.

i discovered something interesting though, i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0261.jpg

so when the old ones look positive, the new ones show that isn't right.


----------



## c1403

How are all my ladies today?

I am good...preparing for my baby shower this weekend and I have major nesting instincts going on.

I keep cleaning and no matter how much I clean the house still isn't clean enough and I keep stressing its not ready for a baby...OH is trying to calm me down and say there is plenty of time and all she needs is her crib and food....but that isnt working on me, I want my kitchen cupboards clean, my windows cleaned etc etc...turning into a right nightmare I bet hes glad to be at work and leave me to it.

Started packing my hospital bag today, I done babies bag and then realised I forgot a jacket and blanket duh! My stuff is in a plastic carrier bag lol until my sister brings over her travel holdall tomorrow. I keep googling lists just incase i've missed anything.

Tomorrow my agenda is tackling our garden as there are loads of weeds, my sister is coming over to help though and then on Wednesday all the nursery furniture arrives whooooo


Lots of Love ladies, will try and catch up again tomorrow 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> ya, i;ve got a good feeling about this cycle. If it's not this one, it's the next one for sure :dance:. I think by the weekend, I'll be in the 2ww. Steph, where you at?
> 
> i just don't know anymore hun. everything pointed to ovulation a few days ago but now it seems it failed yet again. its now looking like it may be trying again but i've lost pretty much all hope for this cycle.
> 
> i discovered something interesting though, i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.
> 
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0261.jpg
> 
> so when the old ones look positive, the new ones show that isn't right.Click to expand...

Stefanie I really hope you are baby dancing anyways just in case you do ovulate and you just don't know it.


----------



## StefanieC

don't you worry about that Jewelz :winkwink: lol


----------



## ellieb31

Stephanie - those opks are so confusing! I wouldn't have any idea what to make of that! Do you temp, check CM, CP? I can gauge my o quite easily by CM and CP alone but I know it's not the same for everyone. GL and enjoy the BDing! :dust:

c1403 - how are you doing so much when you are so far along!?! Good on you! Try and get some meals cooked and in the freezer too - you will be so grateful for them in the early weeks. 

Jewelz - it sounds like you've got loads of symptoms for this stage! Mine are coming and going - I was a weeping, shouting nightmare on Sunday but the last two days I've been a bit more normal! I'm eating every couple of hours but your metabolism increases by about 20% in first tri so it's nothing to worry about and I imagine that in a couple of weeks I'll be sick as a dog and losing weight - I did with my last pregnancy. 

I'm two days late for AF now and starting to really enjoy my pregnancy. I spent all 9 months of the last one paranoid that something would go wrong (for no good reason) and didn't really enjoy the pregnancy. This time I determined to make the most of it and appreciate the last few months with lots of one on one time with DD. I'm still testing though! I had one day of not POAS and rushed out to buy 4 more! I just love watching those lines get darker and I doubt I'll stop until the test line is as dark as the control! :lol:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday! :hugs:

C, how exciting about your baby shower and all of the furniture coming soon!! I'm sorry the nesting is getting so intense :p but at least you will be organized...there's still a lot of work that I would ideally like to get done on the apartment, but so far no will to do it! Maybe in the last few weeks I'll get another burst of nesting. :p

Stef :hugs: I'm sorry about the ov confusion. I hope you get a huge temp rise tomorrow and you can say that today was it! I can't believe the number of days of +OPK and EWCM you've had. Don't lose hope for this cycle...your body clearly is trying, and it only has to succeed once in order to release this month's egg, and you just need one sperm cell to catch that egg! :hugs:

Ellie, so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy! :happydance: I didn't really enjoy first tri at all. It was such a difference at 12 weeks when I started telling people and finally allowed myself to relax -- even before the annoying symptoms went away. It would have been really nice to have had a more positive attitude up until that point. Being pregnant really is a blessing! I love your attitude and hope you continue feeling good.

How's everyone else feeling? :flower: I definitely had a grumpy day yesterday...stayed grumpy until after going to bed. Classic hormonal mood swings, just all kinds of little meaningless things getting under my skin. That's pregnancy, I guess. Hoping it's better today! So far so good.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ellie- 
I am having all kinds of symptoms as of late. They come and go as they please though. I'm just now starting to get a bit of nausea which is completely foreign to me since I have never ever felt this with either of my last pregnancies. I'm dead tired and feel like this most of the time now. 


Almost like some one has pulled a sleeping shroud over my head and Im in a haze. :sleep: I look tired now. It's sad. LOL 

I just started to notcied an increase of CM. I constantley feel wet down there now, which keeps me running to the bathroom to check for blood. :nope:

Seriously, the 27th can't get here fast enough to get my scan. :happydance:

I haven't been having any weird dreams yet, probably because I'm so tired I'm passed the heck out. I'm sleeping like a rock lately. Which is odd for me because I usually wake up a lot in the night.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I do believe hubby and I have both boy & girls names finalized already. Seeing how we have been preggo twice before we already have had a good idea of what names we wanted. 

Girl- Everly Havannah
Boy- Aston Orion


----------



## seaweed eater

Those are beautiful! :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies I do believe hubby and I have both boy & girls names finalized already. Seeing how we have been preggo twice before we already have had a good idea of what names we wanted.
> 
> Girl- Everly Havannah
> Boy- Aston Orion

I LOVE THEM BOTH!!! Seriously! Can't wait to find out which it's going to be! :)


----------



## Krippy

Love the names Jewelz! Will you be finding out the gender early?


----------



## cckarting

those are super cute! me and dh are having a terrible time picking a girls name lol.


----------



## StefanieC

me and DH have our names decided already too and I'm not even preggo yet lol.


----------



## shantehend

Love the names Jewelz!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies!! 
Yes we will for sure find out the gender. As soon as possible


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> me and DH have our names decided already too and I'm not even preggo yet lol.

What are your name?? Do share...


----------



## jcombs35

Lovely names Jewelz! We are having the hardest time with names. MIL is pressuring us to name a girl after her, and I want to incorporate my late father's name in it, boy or girl. Just having a hard time with it!


----------



## seaweed eater

Your MIL wants you to name a girl after HER? :wacko: I don't have a family tradition of naming kids after relatives, so maybe I just don't know how this works, but is that weird? Encouraging you to name her after a different relative seems fine, but saying "why don't you name her after ME" seems a bit much to me...:shrug:


----------



## jcombs35

Yeah, she kinda thinks the world revolves around her. A cousin had a daughter a few years back, and used MIL's middle name as their daughter's middle name. She kept saying, "See? They love me!" As though if we don't name our daughter after her, we don't love her.I personally am not too fond of her name, but I don't want to hurt her feelings. I do love her. But yeah. It is a bit much. lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> Yeah, she kinda thinks the world revolves around her. A cousin had a daughter a few years back, and used MIL's middle name as their daughter's middle name. She kept saying, "See? They love me!" As though if we don't name our daughter after her, we don't love her.I personally am not too fond of her name, but I don't want to hurt her feelings. I do love her. But yeah. It is a bit much. lol

Yeeeeesh. :dohh: I see she's a fan of guilt trips. So is my MIL! I don't let guilt trips work on me, all they end up doing is pissing me off. If I'm going to feel guilt about something, it's going to be on my own dang terms! :haha: Don't feel bad about not wanting to use her name. Especially if you're trying to incorporate YOUR LATE FATHERS NAME! I'd say that's much more important! :thumbup:


----------



## sunkiss

hiya ladies :hi:

i am back from my hiatus lol, i know i must be 20 pages or more behind by now so i will have to go back n catch up, hope everyone is doing well, i have been getting out a little bit more yay, feels good to not have to be so strict with the bedrest now :D!! had my godbaby this past wknd spending some time with me, well she is 14 now but i still call her my baby lol, so friday i have my doc appt n she is gonna take out my stitch since i make 36 weeks on sunday wooohooo :happydance:!! she said i should feel completely normal after but i should still take it easy until 37 weeks so that is wut i will do, i am going to the beach next week though but that is laying in the sun all day anyways n i need the vitamin d as i am low, she said we can sched a growth scan on my next visit also, that will probably be the last time i get to see her b4 birth so looking forward to that plus i would luv an estimate on where she is with weight now, i think the last was at 29/5 weeks n she was 2lb 14 oz then, she has to be close to 6 by now if not more as everything feels so tight in there, its like we r fighting for rm lol, my poor baby can barely stretch out, she still is very active though so thats a good thing :D!!

ladies r u noticing an increase in discharge? i am having quite a bit, doc said its normal but i do see an increase here. i took a pic of the bump last friday so i will post that now n go get caught up on u ladies post :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

:D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0828-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I got the best surprise this morning! About a half hour after I woke up, I get a call from my mom telling me that a package had just arrived that I needed to see, it was huge! But she says it's lightweight so she's going to put it in her car and bring it over to me (I live a mile away). As soon as I get off the phone with her I start to cry a little because I'm hoping to heck that it's my step dad.
> 
> The thing with my step dad is that 1, I love him like CRAZY. 2, he was sent to work in Maryland and I live in California, this was I believe in January, it was right after I found out I was pregnant. So since then I've only gotten to see him about 5 times. 3, we had been planning my baby shower around when he'd hopefully be able to come (we're having men and women, I can't handle being the center of attention all by myself, plus I have a lot of men in my family I love like crazy and wanted them around), but we just found out a few weeks ago that he was coming back home for good some time mid august so he probably wouldn't be able to make the baby shower, but he'd be here in time for the birth. I was so disappointed that he wasn't going to be able to make it to the baby shower but was happy he'd be here for baby. So anyway, my mom comes over about 10 minutes later, and when I open the door I didn't see him so I got sad. Then he popped around the side of her! I burst into tears and couldn't stop crying! Not only did he make it here for the shower, but he is officially back for good!! YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! Today is definitely off to an awesome start!! :happydance:

i luv the way u tell a story, makes me feel like i am right there, such a blessing to have ur step dad be able to be there, i know it made ur day all the more special :D!! beautiful story!!


----------



## sunkiss

seaweed eater said:


> Check this out guys...despite all the distortion you can really tell it's the same baby!
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/3dcompare_small.jpg

wow he really does look like the same baby just a little plumper :D!! beautiful baby, im so jealous of u gurls n ur 3d sono's :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking great Sunkiss! :thumbup: I'm so glad that you are enjoying being up and about more and it's AWESOME that your stitch is coming out soon! WOW almost 36 weeks...can't believe it. Babies coming soon :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

sunkiss said:


> ladies r u noticing an increase in discharge? i am having quite a bit, doc said its normal but i do see an increase here. i took a pic of the bump last friday so i will post that now n go get caught up on u ladies post :D!!

I can't tell, but that's because I've been needing to wear a panty liner for the past several months. I discovered if I didn't wear one, I'd get a heat rash right there from all the moisture and heat, ouchie! 

Bump is looking good! :)

So how are you all doing on your nurseries? Me and hubby have been working on it a little bit every day. I've done SO MUCH WASHING over the past week! We got an insane amount of clothes from the baby shower, plus towels, blankets, crib sheets and so on. But it's all paying off, the nursery is getting closer and closer! I can't wait until it's done! I also got my hospital bag packed for the most part today, save for a few last minute things. Next step is to get hubby to install the car seats! 

I can't believe the end is SO CLOSE!


----------



## sunkiss

shantehend said:


> Good morning ladies!! I am doing well. Got home from the hospital and went straight to bed. The contractions didn't stop until about midnight. The doctor checked my cervix and it's still closed and high, but she said it was very soft. I'm not sure if the soft part is a good or bad thing. But, my princess gets to bake a few more weeks. Hopefully she will come at 37 or 38 weeks. I'm glad that's over and the pain has stopped on its own. This happened in my last pregnancy at 28 weeks, but I had to be given a steroid shot and a muscle relaxer. I ended up delivering 10 weeks later. This time at 34 weeks the hospital doctor said they wouldn't give me any steroids or stop the contractions, so I'm glad it stopped on its own. Hope you all have a wonderful day!!

happy to see ur still baking hun, i tell u this LO is going all the way to term :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

sunkiss said:


> ladies r u noticing an increase in discharge? i am having quite a bit, doc said its normal but i do see an increase here.

Yep, I would say I've noticed a discharge :blush: I read that it's supposed to increase all the way through so I figured it was normal. I keep looking out for pieces of plug though!



MrsMcD123 said:


> So how are you all doing on your nurseries? Me and hubby have been working on it a little bit every day. I've done SO MUCH WASHING over the past week! We got an insane amount of clothes from the baby shower, plus towels, blankets, crib sheets and so on. But it's all paying off, the nursery is getting closer and closer! I can't wait until it's done! I also got my hospital bag packed for the most part today, save for a few last minute things. Next step is to get hubby to install the car seats!

We're ready for baby but not really organized yet...still need to get a new dresser, a rocker/glider, and the crib and accessories (!), plus some peripheral things like play mat and monitor that I don't think we'll need for a few months. Oh and no pump yet, but I'm waiting until after my milk comes in for that.
But we have a bassinet, travel system, everything diaper-related, and plenty of NB and 0-6 clothes (I hope), plus blankets, bath, swing, bouncer, etc. Carseat is installed and hospital bag is packed! We may need more diapers actually...planning to wait and see. (Anyone else in this group planning to use cloth?)


----------



## sunkiss

Crownjewelz said:


> GOOD MORNING ladies!!! :sleep: :coffee:
> 
> Well I had an interesting weekend. Like you all know we traveled this weekend to go visit my family in Dallas TX. (5.5 hr drive with a dog in the car) The drive wasn't so bad but the purpose of the visit was to go see my estranged biological mother. I had not seen or talked to her in more than 5 years, almost 6. She has some mental health and addiction issues so I have separated myself from her. Well, to say the least she is declining very fast and I'm almost certain she will pass in the next few years. She is down to 85lbs and looks about 80 years old. My Aunt (her oldest sister and my husband went with me). We are attempting to try and find a full service care nursing home for her to go live in because my brother can no longer handle her. The visit did not go the way I thought it would. It was a disaster. :nope: Needless to say I'm going to separate myself from the whole thing once again after what I saw. It is just too much for me right now. :cry: I love my mom, but I am going to have to do it from a long distance away. I did my Christian duty by going to see her and telling her I still love her. But I'm done.
> 
> My nausea is starting to kick in a bit I think. In the car mostly and when I get up in the morning. :sick: I got out of the shower yesterday and had to sit on the bed for a moment until I felt a bit better. I feel full very quickly when I eat due to bloating. but more than anything I am plain ol' exhausted most of the time. I wish I could take naps at work. :haha: The hunger has gotten a bit more than normal. :munch: Yesterday I ate terrible as we were traveling most of the day but oh well, today is a new day.
> My cramping has calmed down a little bit now. Still there but not as much as before. Or maybe Im just getting used to it now. :haha:
> 
> How are all of you ladies?

so sorry to hear about ur mom hun :hugs:!!! but u r right, u have to do wut is best for u n ur fam right now n u did do the right thing by visiting her n letting her know u still love her!!! yay for symptoms returning full force, man i remember i didnt have any except fatigue at ur stage n it would drive me crazy :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

horseypants said:


> jewelz, good for you staying strong and making the visit. as painful as these things are, it's good to have done what you could and be at peace with it. big hugs to you. it's too bad we cant force our family members to do what we want - i guess everyone has their own path and there's not much you can do but set healthy limits for yourself. it sounds like you've got a great lil' nuclear family there with your other half and lo. how exciting for you, i'm still so happy for you! oh and YUM in and out. :p
> 
> this month at my house, we're not eating meat - because DF likes to suffer :p i could REALLY go for a cheeseburger!
> 
> everyone, i'm on cd14 and expecting to o anytime between now and cd20 (more likely cd20, but here's to wishful thinking!) sprinkle ur prego dust on me, i'm ready for my bfp, and i'm bvetting either this cycle or the next will be the one that leads to mommyhood. Positive mental attitude! I'm doing reasonably well on that this time around. Another thing is while trying to conceive, I havent been takign any kind of medicine for anything and it's been hard! No ibuprofen or tylenol, and I've had a few big headaches and of course CRAMPS this cycle. I'm not really looking forward to another unmedicated af, much less 2. Hopefully I will soon be rewarded for roughing it, and DF will get to ehar me whine about somethign new :). ArggHH!H I wanna baybeeeeee!! :)
> 
> I think I might have mentioned this too, but my neighbors are all prego or have new babies, and by xmas, (when my due date was supposed to be) i really want to be looking forward to my rainbow baby, not hearing the neighbor's newborn baby crying during xmas and new years and generally feeling jealous and morbid and like a failure. Oh wow. Ok back to PMA.
> 
> On a bright note, i've recently seen some pictures of your bumps, and my, you are all looking gorgeous and glowy!! :kiss:

hey horsey i remember feeling like that wanting to get preggo b4 my angels due date, i know it was gonna be hard enough to get through that day but at least if i were preggo with my rainbow it would make it easier to bare, i remember hun :hugs:!! cant wait to hear about ur bfp, i know its coming :D!! you can take tylenol while ttc since its safe to use in pregnancy, dont suffer if u dont have to hun!!


----------



## sunkiss

love the names jewelz :D!!

stef i had my name of my 1st baby picked out long b4 i ever knew of a baby lol!! i seen ur latest opk test n it is a bit confusing with the positives so i would say to def wait on the temp spike n others signs, they really dont work for all women n i know u will make sure not to miss that egg in the meantime, dont ever give up hope hun :D!! did u ever get a date for that scan?

im still reading but catching up n so happy to see all our bfp's r doing well n our ttc ladies r still :sex:!!! cant wait for the new bfp announcements :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey do u guys remember what i looked like at 6 weeks (i believe)? i was looking at both pics n comparing, whoa wut a difference, whew i gained alot :haha:!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0573.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0828-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sunkiss

i think this was week 8, man i cant fit any of those clothes now :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0594-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sunkiss

MrsMcD123 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> ladies r u noticing an increase in discharge? i am having quite a bit, doc said its normal but i do see an increase here. i took a pic of the bump last friday so i will post that now n go get caught up on u ladies post :D!!
> 
> I can't tell, but that's because I've been needing to wear a panty liner for the past several months. I discovered if I didn't wear one, I'd get a heat rash right there from all the moisture and heat, ouchie!
> 
> Bump is looking good! :)
> 
> So how are you all doing on your nurseries? Me and hubby have been working on it a little bit every day. I've done SO MUCH WASHING over the past week! We got an insane amount of clothes from the baby shower, plus towels, blankets, crib sheets and so on. But it's all paying off, the nursery is getting closer and closer! I can't wait until it's done! I also got my hospital bag packed for the most part today, save for a few last minute things. Next step is to get hubby to install the car seats!
> 
> I can't believe the end is SO CLOSE!Click to expand...

i have been in nesting mode also only for me i am making everyone else do stuff since i am still on bedrest :haha:!! all her clothes r washed n put away but more stuff is coming this week so OH will have to go wash again lol, her bedding is on its way so they will all be put together this wknd, i still need a few odds n ends n have to take back stuff i dont need from the shower but as long as necessities are there i will do some afterwards..gonna organize her diapers n wipes n toiletries this wknd too, making a place for everything :D!!

glad u enjoyed ur shower, the pics were lovely, u got alot of stuff wooohooo!! who else has a shower coming? my job was gonna do a shower for me this friday but so many ppl is on vacay til next mth so i told them to wait til after the baby gets here n do it for me then!!


----------



## sunkiss

sorry i been running on n on lol but so much to catch up on lol!!

seaweed i lost my mucus plug since week 25 in the hospital but the docs says lots of times it grows back so i been looking for it too lol, least i know wut it looks like, not sure if i lost the whole thing b4 but i know it was some of it.

somebody needs to come have a talk with this lil gurl n tell her to shift to the middle so my dang right hip can get some relief lol :wacko:


----------



## seaweed eater

Love the pic comparison! As I was posting new bump pics on FB I was looking through my old photos and thinking, I can't believe I used to look like that...will be interesting to see how things change after the babies come, huh? At any rate I'm excited about being able to buy normal clothes again, I see all this great stuff at Goodwill that I can't buy...

Sorry your girl is still on your right! Mine is on the LEFT now but still with that darn foot on my right. It's pretty funny to have him on the other side now! Hiccups usually just above my left hip. It seems like he is facing the exact same way so maybe he just got big enough that he doesn't fit all on one side anymore :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

lol u crack me up with that foot :haha:!! u know its funny i will lay on my left side to get her to shift over n all i feel is this wiggling like she is trying so hard to get to the right so she wins the battle n i lay on my back so she can find her corner again ha ha!! i cannot wait to buy reg stuff again too but i not gonna buy nothing til i loose this dang weight n it better be snappy too lol!! im thankful though my mom will watch the baby to give me some time to go to the gym n get it back together, i dont plan on going back to work til the new yr so i have a lil time :D!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah when he comes out I'm definitely going to ask him what was up with that foot all along :rofl:


----------



## StefanieC

Crownjewelz said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> me and DH have our names decided already too and I'm not even preggo yet lol.
> 
> What are your name?? Do share...Click to expand...

I don't know if I want to share yet as I'm stupidly worried that it might jinx it or someone might steal them lol. I know that's silly.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm so excited to see all your LOs. If I'm still not pregnant by then, then I'm expecting to feel very jealous as well as happy for you.


----------



## jcombs35

StefanieC said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> me and DH have our names decided already too and I'm not even preggo yet lol.
> 
> What are your name?? Do share...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I want to share yet as I'm stupidly worried that it might jinx it or someone might steal them lol. I know that's silly.Click to expand...

Every time I share names I'm thinking of, someone steals them! One of my husband's cousins always gets pregnant at the same time as me, and she has taken every single girl name I had put aside!:sulk:


----------



## jcombs35

Sunkiss I was starting to wonder where you had gone. Was kinda afraid you went into labor early or something. 

I'm so excited for you ladies that are almost there!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

All my Sept ladies I am starting to get so dang excited for all of you. You ladies are so close!!! I can't wait to meet all of your little ones. Such exciting stuff going on in this thread. We are all very blessed. 

Babies: coming soon to a hosptital near you!!! Yay!!! 

Sunkiss I was wondering where you were too. I was hoping you were still cooking Fayth and didn't go into labor. I was gonna put your face on a milk carton for a bit. :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

*Babies: coming soon to a hosptital near you!!! Yay!!! * :haha:


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> ladies r u noticing an increase in discharge? i am having quite a bit, doc said its normal but i do see an increase here. i took a pic of the bump last friday so i will post that now n go get caught up on u ladies post :D!!
> 
> I can't tell, but that's because I've been needing to wear a panty liner for the past several months. I discovered if I didn't wear one, I'd get a heat rash right there from all the moisture and heat, ouchie!
> 
> Bump is looking good! :)
> 
> So how are you all doing on your nurseries? Me and hubby have been working on it a little bit every day. I've done SO MUCH WASHING over the past week! We got an insane amount of clothes from the baby shower, plus towels, blankets, crib sheets and so on. But it's all paying off, the nursery is getting closer and closer! I can't wait until it's done! I also got my hospital bag packed for the most part today, save for a few last minute things. Next step is to get hubby to install the car seats!
> 
> I can't believe the end is SO CLOSE!Click to expand...

I have had to wear a panty liner since week 26/27, I have so much extra discharge but midwife said its normal. I am also getting the nasty heat rash thing so am having lots of warm baths and sometimes having a cool compress down there helps soothe it.

Our nursery is coming along slowly, all the furniture arrived today.... I just need to convince OH to build it after work, although I know he will be sooo tired and hungry. Maybe ill bribe him other ways lol 

Hospital Bags are packed, although need to add a few things like camera, cash, phones etc nearer the time. 

Are you ladies washing everything? I have sooooooooo much and most of it is still in a packet. It will take me ages to wash all this stuff. I guess ill wait a few weeks and wash a bit a week.

x


----------



## c1403

sunkiss said:


> sorry i been running on n on lol but so much to catch up on lol!!
> 
> seaweed i lost my mucus plug since week 25 in the hospital but the docs says lots of times it grows back so i been looking for it too lol, least i know wut it looks like, not sure if i lost the whole thing b4 but i know it was some of it.
> 
> somebody needs to come have a talk with this lil gurl n tell her to shift to the middle so my dang right hip can get some relief lol :wacko:

Lol hun, my girly is laying on my left, but i get the odd kick to the right, shes head down and hopefully ready to go soon,

Any of you ladies doing perinial massage to help prevent tearing? My midwife suggested I start doing it....i've had a go and not really sure what im supposed to be massaging lol


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

Been playing catch up again hence all the posts.

Hope were all doing well....my fellow sept ladies we havent got long at all now, I am hoping to keep this one inside for a few more weeks then once iI hit 38 its operation get her out of me lol 

Had a midwife app yesterday and my sister came along as she was visiting, got to hear the heartbeat (nice and strong) and she was so excited bless her....she cannot wait to become a auntie.

I have my baby shower this weekend, I am looking forward to it but also nervous as its at my house (as its bigger than my mums) and I've never had 15+ people in my house before, I am very particular about things too such as hands on my walls etc...my OH is the same so it works well for us but other people think were crazy lol.

I am still in my mad nesting phase, today I cleaned all my lounge and afterwards was exhausted and my tummy hurt a little so i've decided to try and knock it on the head a bit as I dont want to push myself too far. I have my mum coming on Friday and she is great at sorting things out so she will do it for me and ill give direction lol.

Stef, I really really hope you have that BFP soon, lots of baby dust your way.

To the other preggo ladies, enjoy 2nd tri when you get there as its true the 1st and 3rd are the hardest. I am sick of not being able to bend down to pick things up....the floor is my enemy right now lol.


Lots of Love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

jcombs35 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> me and DH have our names decided already too and I'm not even preggo yet lol.
> 
> What are your name?? Do share...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I want to share yet as I'm stupidly worried that it might jinx it or someone might steal them lol. I know that's silly.Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I share names I'm thinking of, someone steals them! One of my husband's cousins always gets pregnant at the same time as me, and she has taken every single girl name I had put aside!:sulk:Click to expand...

I havent told anyone the names we have chosen as I do not want anyone stealing them either (well you ladies know but thats all) I have mentioned our list of names but thats all. Luckily no-one has picked our main name....although I keep changing my mind daily.

xxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

M names are so weird and different no one will want them.... LOL Thats what I think anyways. Im not worried about stealing. All my friends have had their babies. Im the last.


----------



## c1403

Ladies...heres my bump comparrason.

6 weeks vs 35 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







6 week bloat!.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 9









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## seaweed eater

Looking great, C! :thumbup:

TTC ladies, :hugs: I am excited for you too! I am really hopeful that there are BFPs in your future very soon...hopefully sooner than our babies will be here, but it won't be too long either way!!

C, I tried perineal massage for 3 or 4 days this week and then gave up. I kept pulling a muscle. :lol: I could ask DH to do it but I know he wouldn't want to, and I don't care enough. I know it's a good thing to do, but I just couldn't keep it going. I'm doing other things to prepare for labor...that will just have to NOT be one of them.

Regarding washing, all of our clothes are washed (since most of them are secondhand and can't be returned), and other than that I think one bassinet sheet and the mattress protector...I should probably wash the blankets we're taking to the hospital. It's the tradition thing I guess, I want as much of it as possible to be returnable until baby is here safely. We'll have to do loads of laundry as soon as we get home. Or maybe I'll ask my parents if I can leave it at their house so they can do it for us while we're in the hospital! I hadn't thought of that.

I'm not worried about anyone stealing our name...it wouldn't occur to anyone who doesn't speak one of our other languages :p I do have one friend whose wife is pregnant with a boy who is the only person I could imagine actually using it, but he hasn't asked!


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed what is your name for your lil man?


----------



## seaweed eater

It's not for public online consumption...I'll PM you :) (and anyone else who is interested, just let me know! I won't be posting it publicly after he's born either. it will be on FB though.)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay I'm going to try to reply without going back and quoting, so I may forget some things. :)

As far as laundry goes, I think I've done 6 or 7 loads in the past two days! I've now washed all our baby blankets, crib sheets, and 0-3 sized clothes. Haven't gotten to washing the bigger sized clothes yet, I just put them away in drawers for now. I figure there is no rush for that, I'd rather get everything else done plus laundry was wearing me OUT! Our washer and dryer are in our garage and it's been getting up to around 105 degrees here the past few days, going out into that garage to do laundry is like stepping into an oven. 

We'd already gotten all of our bigger items from the Ellen show awhile back, so everything has been put together for awhile. The stroller, crib, pack n play, mamaroo, etc. As far as other furniture goes, we have a small dresser and a nightstand and that's it. Our pack n play has a changing station on it so I figured we didn't need an actual changing table. The nursery is so close to being done now! We have some decals to put up and a few more things to find places for but for the most part, it's pretty much done :) 

c1403 & seaweed- as far as perineal massage, I honestly don't think I could even if I tried. I don't think I could possibly get in a position where I could reach that part of me lol maybe I'll try seeing if I could reach in the shower today but honestly I'm not too terribly worried about it either and I definitely don't want my husband to do it for me! And I'm sure he's grateful for that lol

c1403- Cute bump! And I am WITH YOU on the 38 week thing! 38 weeks sounds perfect, plus that happens to be the week that my in-laws will be out of town lol I feel so bad saying that but oh well, they're the ones that planned their trip out of the country 2 weeks before my due date  Heck, I might even ask my doctor if he thinks I could start at home methods for getting labor started and see what he recommends :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies
How did you do your gender reveals to your friends and families? 
I have an idea but Im not sure which route I want to take yet.


----------



## seaweed eater

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies
> How did you do your gender reveals to your friends and families?
> I have an idea but Im not sure which route I want to take yet.

I was sooo excited after we found out (sort of) at our 13 week scan, I just sent a bunch of text messages as we were leaving the clinic and then went around squealing at all my work friends "GUESS WHAT IT'S A BOY!" :p Didn't have the patience for anything cute, plus it wasn't confirmed at that stage. But I think it's neat to have a big gender reveal...my hairdresser's niece is due the same week as I am and she was planning to do the thing where she took a note from the u/s tech to the bakery and had them bake a cake with pink or blue frosting.


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Ladies
> How did you do your gender reveals to your friends and families?
> I have an idea but Im not sure which route I want to take yet.
> 
> I was sooo excited after we found out (sort of) at our 13 week scan, I just sent a bunch of text messages as we were leaving the clinic and then went around squealing at all my work friends "GUESS WHAT IT'S A BOY!" :p Didn't have the patience for anything cute, plus it wasn't confirmed at that stage. But I think it's neat to have a big gender reveal...my hairdresser's niece is due the same week as I am and she was planning to do the thing where she took a note from the u/s tech to the bakery and had them bake a cake with pink or blue frosting.Click to expand...

I was too excited too, our doc told us at 12 weeks it looked like a boy, so we just started telling everyone close to us it looked like a boy but we weren't positive yet :) Then after the anatomy scan, we made calls to our family to let them know then announced it on FB. 

I'm torn about the cake reveal thing. I think it would be cool for just close family and your closest friends but not a big party. I just wouldn't want to burn people out if that makes sense.


----------



## Crownjewelz

That's what we are going to do too. However my bff is going to be going with us to the ultrasound, so she will know and we wont. She will bake the cake or I will give her money to order one or something. We always do a "Friends Thanksgiving" on the Sat after normal Thanksgiving here. I believe thats when we will do the reveal. Its going to kill me for my best friend to know before I do. I couldn't do a note. I would bust into it. She will have to know...


----------



## c1403

Aww thats a nice idea but I will be tearing my hair out to know.

For us we were supposed to stay team yellow and it wasnt till the end of our 22week scan that we caved in and found out.

I send a text to my mum/sister right away saying its a ..... and they called me right back and didnt believe me when I said we found out (as we were 100% we would stay team yellow)

We only started telling others once my sister decided to throw a shower for me, mainly because we wanted pink/girly gifts lol we have loadssssss of gender neutral stuff so need a bit of pink lol....how selfish is that of me though lol.

OMG Ladies the furniture is driving me and OH mad, its flat packed and the instructions are awfulm taken us 2 hours to do half of the wardrobe....still have cot, wall units and changing table to do!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I would NEVER be able to not know. The most I will have to wait after my scan will be 2 weeks. Hopefully!!

Cool thing is is that mine and hubbies anniversary will be the day beofre we find out!


----------



## jcombs35

I think I'd end up knocking my friend down and choking her until she told me..... good for you, being able to wait!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

C, the wardrobe should be the hardest part I would think? :hugs: Flat packed furniture is a pain to build! Definitely not looking forward to putting together the dresser once we get it.


----------



## StefanieC

I love putting together flat pack!


----------



## seaweed eater

Stefanie, I believe I probably speak not only for myself when I say you are invited to some of our houses to help out ;)


----------



## StefanieC

If I could I totally would! when its my turn I'm gonna find it so difficult to wait for DH to help me because I'll just want to do it all lol.


----------



## Crownjewelz

New beta results from Tues 1386!!! 

So from last Thursday at 127 to this Tuesday I'd quadrupled!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

TWINS! TWINS! TWINS!
:p


----------



## shantehend

Has anyone else tried this labor prediction quiz? I think it's cute.

https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php


----------



## StefanieC

told you it could be twins hun!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I don't know. I'm still in a normal level pattern for a singleton though. I guess we will all find out on the 27th! Im gonna be on pins and needles until then. EEEK! No more beta checks for me Im done!! WooHoo! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

What did you get on the quiz, Shante? I don't know enough details to get a good estimate, I think. (Don't know my own birth weight or anything about DH's birth.) I get overdue, 7.5 lb, 11 hour labor, born in the morning. I think all of those are probably the quiz's default for first time moms except for the labor estimate, which is adjusted down slightly (just from 12, I think?) b/c my mom's was quicker than average.
I mean, that said, it all seems pretty likely to be true :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

either way it sounds like a very healthy bean you have there! :thumbup:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yeah I've done it. Super cute


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:



> What did you get on the quiz, Shante? I don't know enough details to get a good estimate, I think. (Don't know my own birth weight or anything about DH's birth.) I get overdue, 7.5 lb, 11 hour labor, born in the morning. I think all of those are probably the quiz's default for first time moms except for the labor estimate, which is adjusted down slightly (just from 12, I think?) b/c my mom's was quicker than average.
> I mean, that said, it all seems pretty likely to be true :haha:

It was from another thread, but you go to justmommies.com website. Under pregnancy and labor. I think your results are good. 11 hours isn't bad for a first time labor. I have attended 2 of my cousins first births and they were closer to 19 hrs. I got 2 to 3 wks early, 6 hours, and a 6.3 lb baby. Sounds good to me. :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

Not if she was already 6lb 3oz last week! :haha: But otherwise that sounds about right, don't you think?

I would be pretty happy with 11 hours, especially if it's natural! My mom's first one was something like 7 hours so I have my hopes up just a little for even quicker...but then again I rarely take after her in anything. She had no MS in any of her pregnancies :p


----------



## jcombs35

hahaha. Here was mine:



*You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Not if she was already 6lb 3oz last week! :haha: But otherwise that sounds about right, don't you think?
> 
> I would be pretty happy with 11 hours, especially if it's natural! My mom's first one was something like 7 hours so I have my hopes up just a little for even quicker...but then again I rarely take after her in anything. She had no MS in any of her pregnancies :p

If you are going natural with no pain meds and you are managing well and not tensing, it should go faster. My cousins were really hurting and afraid to ask for epidurals, so they were tense. I had to ask for them because they were too afraid to speak up. On top of that the epidurals slowed things down for them too. Your mom had it good, LOL. Fast labor and no MS, sweet.


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> hahaha. Here was mine:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*

Sounds good as well. My 4th child was the complete opposite of all my other kids. He was the only one to make it to my due date (even came a week late), he was over 8 lbs (others were all less than 7), he was posterior and I had back labor. I cried at my 37 week appt when my OB said my cervix was still closed. I told my doc he would be delivering me for sure the next week because none of my other kids made it to 38 weeks at that point. Joke was on me 3 weeks later when I had to go in for induction. :dohh:


----------



## seaweed eater

jcombs35 said:


> *You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*

Wow jcombs! You or your OH must have been born fast/early! That's awesome...anyone would welcome that news :thumbup:



shantehend said:


> If you are going natural with no pain meds and you are managing well and not tensing, it should go faster. My cousins were really hurting and afraid to ask for epidurals, so they were tense. I had to ask for them because they were too afraid to speak up. On top of that the epidurals slowed things down for them too. Your mom had it good, LOL. Fast labor and no MS, sweet.

Yeah...I hope to go natural, as you know! We'll see. I'm afraid of being induced, but even if I am I still want to avoid the epidural if I can!

My mom DID have it good...but I think she had trouble TTC, so I'm glad to have avoided that thus far.


----------



## shantehend

It would be so cool if some of the Sept. 13th ladies went into labor on the same day. What are the odds? LOL.


----------



## jcombs35

shantehend said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha. Here was mine:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*
> 
> Sounds good as well. My 4th child was the complete opposite of all my other kids. He was the only one to make it to my due date (even came a week late), he was over 8 lbs (others were all less than 7), he was posterior and I had back labor. I cried at my 37 week appt when my OB said my cervix was still closed. I told my doc he would be delivering me for sure the next week because none of my other kids made it to 38 weeks at that point. Joke was on me 3 weeks later when I had to go in for induction. :dohh:Click to expand...

My first had to be induced 2 weeks early because of my blood pressure. Then my second was 4 days before his due date, and then my last one was 5 days late! Then my labor with oldest was 14 hours, second - 6 hours, and third - 4 hours, so I'm wondering why this one is going to be so long! haha


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, the only reason I didn't opt for an epidural with my first is because initially I was afraid of getting paralyzed from the needle. I have no clue where I got that from. I prepared for a natural birth but ended up using Demerol. It was hard for me to cope being as though I was alone. My husband didn't make it in time. The demerol did nothing but make me drowsy, so I caved and asked for the epidural. Luckily the anesthesiologist didn't make it on time and I had an almost natural first birth. I was pretty proud of myself doing it alone. And the nurse said I did well for being a teenager. She said she had seen women cry and snap and curse from the pain. All I did was moan.


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha. Here was mine:
> 
> 
> 
> *You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*
> 
> Sounds good as well. My 4th child was the complete opposite of all my other kids. He was the only one to make it to my due date (even came a week late), he was over 8 lbs (others were all less than 7), he was posterior and I had back labor. I cried at my 37 week appt when my OB said my cervix was still closed. I told my doc he would be delivering me for sure the next week because none of my other kids made it to 38 weeks at that point. Joke was on me 3 weeks later when I had to go in for induction. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> My first had to be induced 2 weeks early because of my blood pressure. Then my second was 4 days before his due date, and then my last one was 5 days late! Then my labor with oldest was 14 hours, second - 6 hours, and third - 4 hours, so I'm wondering why this one is going to be so long! hahaClick to expand...

Haha. You are like me. It could go either way for you. Early or late, shorter or longer labor. Guess we have to wait and see. My fastest labor was a little less than 4 hours, but that was an emergency situation.


----------



## jcombs35

seaweed eater said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> *You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.*
> 
> Wow jcombs! You or your OH must have been born fast/early! That's awesome...anyone would welcome that news :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> If you are going natural with no pain meds and you are managing well and not tensing, it should go faster. My cousins were really hurting and afraid to ask for epidurals, so they were tense. I had to ask for them because they were too afraid to speak up. On top of that the epidurals slowed things down for them too. Your mom had it good, LOL. Fast labor and no MS, sweet.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I hope to go natural, as you know! We'll see. I'm afraid of being induced, but even if I am I still want to avoid the epidural if I can!
> 
> My mom DID have it good...but I think she had trouble TTC, so I'm glad to have avoided that thus far.Click to expand...

I don't know about DH, other than MIL says he didn't hurt her at all. With me, I had to be delivered c-section because the cord was wrapped around my neck, but don't know how long mom was in labor with me before that happened. And actually, 7 hours seems kinda long since my 2nd was 6 and my 3rd was 4! lol


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, you and I both hope to labor without an epidural. Hubby will be there to help you, so I'm sure you will make out fine. I will have only my aunt and two cousins, and I'm not sure how much help they will be.


----------



## shantehend

Jcombs, I think the 7 hrs includes early labor when it isn't that bad. At least I'm hoping because mine said 6 hours. I think 6 hours of intense labor would drive me crazy.


----------



## shantehend

I'm having a craving for a cake. I'm tempted to buy a whole cake and eat it. But that would be greedy, so I'm going to run out and get a water ice instead.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yummmm, cake!
My appetite has been weird lately. I'm back to really preferring junk food over veggies in a way that isn't typical for me. I would have cereal for every meal and cookies for dessert if I could.

Shante, I hope your aunt and cousins can at least make you feel more comfortable and help you advocate for your preferences! :hugs: Do you think they will?


----------



## jcombs35

shantehend said:


> Jcombs, I think the 7 hrs includes early labor when it isn't that bad. At least I'm hoping because mine said 6 hours. I think 6 hours of intense labor would drive me crazy.

Yes, I know. I keep thinking of my DD, though, and it was 4 hours from start to finish. lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh I will be asking for an epidural when it gets to intense to handle it. I'm not very strong when it comes to pain. However, my mom had both me and my brother with no drugs or epidural. So I'm hoping I have my moms pain tolerance.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yummy!! I just ate ice cream. A tiny cup


----------



## MrsMcD123

shante & seaweed- I'm going for no epi also! I've just heard too many stories of women that have permanent back issues from them. Plus the fact that they slow down labor, and can drastically reduce your blood pressure and can end up causing all sorts of other interventions. I'd really like the pain relief but I'm too paranoid something would happen!

*edit accidently said edi, meant epi!


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Yummmm, cake!
> My appetite has been weird lately. I'm back to really preferring junk food over veggies in a way that isn't typical for me. I would have cereal for every meal and cookies for dessert if I could.
> 
> Shante, I hope your aunt and cousins can at least make you feel more comfortable and help you advocate for your preferences! :hugs: Do you think they will?

Me too! My whole pregnancy I feel like I haven't had much of an appetite until the past couple weeks. Now I want to eat junk, and all the time! My husband is picking up a chocolate malt for me from Sonics on his way home from work tonight, I'm excited! lol I'm worried about my next weigh in though :wacko:


----------



## sunkiss

hey girls,

im heading to l&d i think my water has been leaking, i have been having heavy discharge for days now but this is a little different, every time i get up i can feel it come out like i have no control n its soaking my liner now, when i pulled down my panties it was running down my leg, not a big gush but its def more than discharge, this is the same thing happened with olivia, i was leaking a few days b4 the rupture, only this time i know my baby will be fine if born now but i was hoping for a few more weeks, i will log on from the hospital n let u know wuts going on!!


----------



## jcombs35

Prayers are with you sunkiss!


----------



## StefanieC

how exciting sunkiss, good luck hun xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG OMG OMG I havent even mailed her gift yet!! Slow your roll Miss Fayth!! I better get a move on. Good luck sunkiss. I'm praying for you this morning. Love you girl! <3


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies this message is from Sunkiss. She sent it to my facebook! 

"Hey jewelz, going to be induced today, water has ruptured, please tell the ladies for me n keep us in ur prayers, docs r not worried n said we should be just fine, I will keep u posted, can't log on to the site" 

SHE'S HAVING FAYTH TODAY!!!


----------



## shantehend

Many blessings to Sunkiss and lil miss Fayth!! She will be just fine. Hopefully your labor goes smoothly Sunkiss. And have a safe recovery.


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, good luck to you as well in your birth. For most women, it is very painful. It's all in how well you manage the pain without meds. The epidural works wonders, but I just prefer not to have one. You will be just fine.


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, I prefer junk too, so I eat my fruit and veggies along with the snacks. LOL. I'm taking my vitamins this time so I should be ok. I didn't take vitamins in my other pregnancies, only in the beginning. But this time I need them because my diet is terrible. I really need to cut out all the sugar.


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, an epidural is fine if that's your preference. But I'm sure your pain tolerance is higher than you think. Either way, do whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## c1403

OMG I cant beleive sunkiss has gone in...thinking of her today.

Ladies, I am going down the no pain relief route too, I plan on using just gas and air and water for pain relief....however if it hurts bad and I cant cope then ill consider other options.

I am going to do the predictor thing now so will post my results soon.

xxx


----------



## c1403

Here we go ladies.....poop I was hoping she would be a week or two early lol.
I was 8lb 8oz and was 12days overdue. OH was 7lb 13oz not sure if he was overdue or not. My mums labour was over 20 hours with me and I was born at 11.45pm (just before midnight lol)

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long


----------



## Krippy

OMG...What a surprise this morning! Thinking and praying for Sunkiss and Fayth! I am so excited to hear her news! :)

Good morning all! I am sorry I have been lurking lately! I have been trying to keep up to you all! lol I didn't have an epidural with RJ bc I had a possible blood clot and I don't think I would have one if I was giving birth vaginally. Personal choice for me though...I am petrified of the needle in the back so I really have to calm myself down before my c-section. Hopefully I will be too excited to care about the needle!


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> OMG I cant beleive sunkiss has gone in...thinking of her today.
> 
> Ladies, I am going down the no pain relief route too, I plan on using just gas and air and water for pain relief....however if it hurts bad and I cant cope then ill consider other options.
> 
> I am going to do the predictor thing now so will post my results soon.
> 
> xxx

From what I have heard from ladies in other threads, gas and air works wonders to help during labor. Too bad we don't have that option here in the US. You will be just fine though. Just be sure to research all your options before you go into labor, that way you know the pros and cons of each choice.


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> Seaweed, I prefer junk too, so I eat my fruit and veggies along with the snacks. LOL. I'm taking my vitamins this time so I should be ok. I didn't take vitamins in my other pregnancies, only in the beginning. But this time I need them because my diet is terrible. I really need to cut out all the sugar.

I too am on the junk food diet...I just cant seem to eat veges anymore, they make me feel sick. Although I am trying, I am having a healthy breakfast of yoghurt and cereal and then a balanced dinner but snacking on all sorts of crap in between....like a tub of ice cream and cookies lol. I am also starting to fall back on my love of diet coke by having a icy cold glass here and there....good thing about that is it makes baby kick so I know shes ok  

I've been terrible with my vitamins, I was good until about 28 weeks and now forget, OH has to remind me.

x


----------



## shantehend

Happy 35 weeks Ladies!!! Almost there, woohoo!!


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I cant beleive sunkiss has gone in...thinking of her today.
> 
> Ladies, I am going down the no pain relief route too, I plan on using just gas and air and water for pain relief....however if it hurts bad and I cant cope then ill consider other options.
> 
> I am going to do the predictor thing now so will post my results soon.
> 
> xxx
> 
> From what I have heard from ladies in other threads, gas and air works wonders to help during labor. Too bad we don't have that option here in the US. You will be just fine though. Just be sure to research all your options before you go into labor, that way you know the pros and cons of each choice.Click to expand...

Lots of people have said its good and also that it makes them feel sick so we'll see.

I worry about epidural as my mum had it with me and they got it wrong 3 times and shes had problems with her back ever since, plus she still felt pain. 

I guess I'll just see how I go once it all happens. I know I definalty want a bath/pool as that is great pain relief for me whenever i feel under the weather, been having 2-3 baths a day during this pregnancy.

I have put in my birth plan that I'm not opposed to any intervention etc as long as they get the baby out safely, obviously I do not want forceps/csection if I can help it but if they say I need it then I will not hesitate.

Cant believe its coming round so fast...eeek x


----------



## shantehend

C, ice cream and cookies don't sound too bad. And you eat a healthy breakfast, so that is good. I have to eat cereal every day for breakfast. Sometimes I eat it after dinner too. I'm a cereal addict. LOL


----------



## shantehend

Well, looks like Sunkiss is the first among us to deliver. I'm so excited and happy for her. I was sure it would be me because my girls always gave me problems. I guess this one wants to at least make it to 37 weeks. Hopefully I'm next. I better be next, LOL.

Jewelz, if you email Sunkiss let her know that at 35 weeks Fayth will be just fine. She will also be a nice size and most likely will go home with her and OH. Let her know we are all thinking about her and are cheering her on.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I cant beleive sunkiss has gone in...thinking of her today.
> 
> Ladies, I am going down the no pain relief route too, I plan on using just gas and air and water for pain relief....however if it hurts bad and I cant cope then ill consider other options.
> 
> I am going to do the predictor thing now so will post my results soon.
> 
> xxx
> 
> From what I have heard from ladies in other threads, gas and air works wonders to help during labor. Too bad we don't have that option here in the US. You will be just fine though. Just be sure to research all your options before you go into labor, that way you know the pros and cons of each choice.Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people have said its good and also that it makes them feel sick so we'll see.
> 
> I worry about epidural as my mum had it with me and they got it wrong 3 times and shes had problems with her back ever since, plus she still felt pain.
> 
> I guess I'll just see how I go once it all happens. I know I definalty want a bath/pool as that is great pain relief for me whenever i feel under the weather, been having 2-3 baths a day during this pregnancy.
> 
> I have put in my birth plan that I'm not opposed to any intervention etc as long as they get the baby out safely, obviously I do not want forceps/csection if I can help it but if they say I need it then I will not hesitate.
> 
> Cant believe its coming round so fast...eeek xClick to expand...

Wow, they got the epidural wrong 3 times. That really sucks! With my second child I had an epidural, but they had to put it in twice. I was so annoyed because it didn't work. And to have to sit still through the contractions for them to do it twice was terribly hard for me. My back is ok, but it does act up at times. Once in a while I have back pains where they placed the needle. But I can't complain because some women have it worse. And then some women have no problems. It's good to have your preferences, but have an open mind at the same time.


----------



## Crownjewelz

shantehend said:


> Well, looks like Sunkiss is the first among us to deliver. I'm so excited and happy for her. I was sure it would be me because my girls always gave me problems. I guess this one wants to at least make it to 37 weeks. Hopefully I'm next. I better be next, LOL.
> 
> Jewelz, if you email Sunkiss let her know that at 35 weeks Fayth will be just fine. She will also be a nice size and most likely will go home with her and OH. Let her know we are all thinking about her and are cheering her on.

I will surely write her and tell her that for you. 
I'm going to send her a note from all of us if all. If you ladies want to say something to her, tell me and I'll send it over to her.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Here is the first note I sent to her this morning. 
Sunkiss, 

All of the ladies on BnB want to wish you good luck. We are all super excited for you and thinking of you today. May you have a fast and easy labor. 

Father, be with our sister Indira(sunkiss) today as she bring new life into this world. Help her to have strength to endure the pain that comes with childbirth. Ease her pain and fill her with an overwhelming sense of peace and serinity. In the mighty name of Jesus! Amen


----------



## StefanieC

just send her my love and luck :) xx


----------



## shantehend

Thanks Jewelz!!


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Darn you West Coast, I must be the last to read this news!

Sunkiss hon, once you read this -- sooooooo excited for you and Fayth :happydance: hope it's a smooth and fabulous delivery for both of you! Happy birthday little girl!!


----------



## shantehend

I hope my water breaks right before my labor starts. That way at least I know I will make it to the hospital in time. I am going to start wearing a thick pad when I turn 37 weeks just in case it happens the way I hope. I plan to work up until my labor starts and wouldn't want any accidents at work.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow shante you are determined. I will be quiting my job when I'm 8 months along. You go girl!!!


----------



## shantehend

Yes Jewelz!! I was the same way with all my kids, but luckily my labor started on my day off with each of them. I don't see a need for me to sit at home waiting for my labor to start. But that is just me. And my job only gives 6 wks paid leave and 6 wks unpaid leave. So I would much rather use all the weeks after the birth. Actually, this time I am using my 6 wks of paid leave and then resigning from my position with the state. I am going to need money to make my transition.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good for you Shante, I admire you so much for your admirable work ethic! Gotta take care of those babies.


----------



## shantehend

Ladies, how do you plan to handle the night time feedings and changings? Are you going to alternate with DH/OH, or is just one parent going to do it all?


----------



## EeyoreGirl

:hugs: OMG yay Sunkiss! So happy that you get to meet Miss Fayth today. Praying for you both!!


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> Good for you Shante, I admire you so much for your admirable work ethic! Gotta take care of those babies.

Babies are expensive, but I think older kids are more expensive. Especially when they enter school. I will have 4 in elementary and 1 in junior high this year. The little one will be at home with me. For now, grandma watches him while daddy works. She is out of work right now, so she loves having him. When I get there, I will be able to enjoy time with him alone. I haven't been a stay at home mom since I had my 4th child in 2004. So I'm really looking forward to it until I start school in the Fall 2013.


----------



## seaweed eater

shantehend said:


> Ladies, how do you plan to handle the night time feedings and changings? Are you going to alternate with DH/OH, or is just one parent going to do it all?

I'm hoping DH will help with changing and soothing, but I'll be on full-time feeding duty at least for the first few weeks since we are hoping to breastfeed exclusively. Even after I can start pumping, DH will be working full time and I won't for a while (the plan is to be back part time around 3 months and f/t around 6) so I'm ok with having the bulk of it, but I would still like him to help when he can. Hopefully by the time I'm back to work the baby will be sleeping slightly longer stretches at night.

We're both pretty good sleepers so we're hoping for a kid who likes to sleep as much as we do! :baby:


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, that sounds like a plan. I am one who can't do without sleep. Needless to say, I had a rough time with the night feedings. And I only had to do it with my last baby. My husband had an overnight job, so I was forced to do it. Luckily for me, my hubby is a night owl. With my first 5 kids, I went to bed at 10pm and didn't have to wake up until the 5 or 6am feeding. My hubby went to bed around 2 or 3am since I've known him. So we decided to allow him to do the night feedings, that way he can sleep as long as he wants during the day when I took over. And he enjoyed it. 
With my last child when he was first born, I had to be up all night with him and then get up and go to school. I had two weeks left of the semester and didn't want to drop out at the end. It was dreadful and I thought I was going to die. LOL. When the semester was over, I was so excited to get a 4 week break to sleep during the day until the next semester started. I think when you find a balance that works for the three of you it is much easier to handle.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies this message is from Sunkiss. She sent it to my facebook!
> 
> "Hey jewelz, going to be induced today, water has ruptured, please tell the ladies for me n keep us in ur prayers, docs r not worried n said we should be just fine, I will keep u posted, can't log on to the site"
> 
> SHE'S HAVING FAYTH TODAY!!!

OMG this seriously made me cry!!! Please tell her congratulations, good luck and I'm so happy for her!!! I cant believe Fayth is almost here! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Ladies, how do you plan to handle the night time feedings and changings? Are you going to alternate with DH/OH, or is just one parent going to do it all?

DH works and I stay at home, and will be breastfeeding so I've already told him I'll be taking care of it. My goal is to BF for the first year. (fingers crossed for that!)


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, how do you plan to handle the night time feedings and changings? Are you going to alternate with DH/OH, or is just one parent going to do it all?
> 
> DH works and I stay at home, and will be breastfeeding so I've already told him I'll be taking care of it. My goal is to BF for the first year. (fingers crossed for that!)Click to expand...

I'll be a stay at home mom too so I'll be taking on the bulk of the diaper changes and feedings. Hubby needs to sleep so he can get up for work. 

I seriously can't stop thinking about Sunkiss today. I'm so excited for her!!! 

She sent me a note earlier telling me to tell all of you thank you for the well wishes and she loves us all.


----------



## seaweed eater

I can't stop thinking about her either!!! BABY BABY BABY :baby:


----------



## Crownjewelz

she just messaged me again saying that she is just now starting to get contractions but they are not painful yet.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Omg I can't wait to hear all the details and get pictures!!! This is so exciting! :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Its so exciting because its one of our own.... Its cool to know when its your turn you have so many ladies who are thinking of you on your day.


----------



## StefanieC

shantehend said:


> Ladies, how do you plan to handle the night time feedings and changings? Are you going to alternate with DH/OH, or is just one parent going to do it all?

Ill be a stay at home mom too as i am currently a housewife. But DH wants to help as much as he can so i will do the feeding as i want to bf too but i will express some so he can feed baby a bit too as he doesn't want to feel left out bless and we will share nappy changing etc when he is home. The baby will sleep in our room for at least the first year so he will wake up whatever.


----------



## c1403

I am planning to breastfeed so ill be doing most of the feeding, changing for the first few weeks/months etc as I am not working (I plan on going back to work part time after 6months)

At the moment OH works full time and needs his sleep, but we are hoping once baby is here he too can reduce his hours and we both take time looking after the baby and working so its a 50/50 split. Luckily were ok finacially so can manage on 2 part time wages. 

The first few years are important to us and we both want to be involved in bringing her up and not at work all the time, thats why its taken us 10 years to decide to have a baby....Once shes in school we can look at other options or baby number 2 lol


----------



## horseypants

i wish i could stay home. -working on it, and also working on getting in the mood for o... OH and I aren't feeling it this time for some reason, but who knows - a lot can change in 3 days? but it's been wierd. since the d&c, i get really moody up to o and then only really get in the mood after o! i think i might be subconsciously scared and inhibiting myself. now oh has caught it too.

SUNKISS!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh! thinking of her and fayth xoxoxoxooxoox

can not wait for pictures!


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG Jewelz thank you for the updates!! Please keep us posted!! :yipee:

I was just thinking this morning about what if I'm the last of the Sept girls and all of you are too busy to be excited for my updates because you'll all have your babies already :cry: just being dramatic in my head! I know all of us are planning to stick around!

I really don't feel like I'm going to give birth anytime soon. I'm pretty sure Munchkin is not engaged at all and I haven't lost any of my plug. Can't really see us going before 40 weeks if not induced. It's ok though, I'm still enjoying being pregnant, so not really in any hurry! :flower:

Horsey, I'm sorry you guys aren't feeling it :hugs: I can totally imagine why things would feel stressful around O time.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I havent gotten anymore updates from her in a while so I guess things are progressing. All I can think about is....."I hope she is ok." Ive done a lot of praying for her today! Lift her up ladies!!


----------



## StefanieC

Horsey I get what you mean. because it looked like I was going to O last week, me and DH Bd'd loads and then again when we thought it was trying again so now that it seems to have not happened yet again we are really not feeling it but are still trying to keep going with every other day just in case.


----------



## horseypants

yeah, that's one of the things about having an unpredictable cycle. it can be stressful and emotional and then to have to balance that with two people's moods... especially when we keep getting built up and let down, grr! well, good luck to us both! 

:dust:


----------



## jcombs35

Well I've missed out on a lot, but I read sunkiss's first post about going to l&d. I'm so excited, and now kinda worried! Was this her first child? Cause it probably will take longer if it is. Prayers for her!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed, I'm sure we are all going to stick around for the last of the September babies. I know I will definitely still be excited!! I love babies, and pregnancy (except my own, LOL), and birth. I can't wait to finish school and become a midwife!! Plus we have more babies coming in April, so we are sticking around.


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, I hope you all do stick around for April babies!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'll be sticking around for sure :) Can't wait to see all the April babies, and to see Stef and Horseypants get their BFPs!


----------



## shantehend

Going to bed. Hoping to wake up to an awesome update on Sunkiss and baby Fayth!! Will say a prayer for them before I sleep.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Checking in ladies. Can't wait for updates on Sunkiss and Miss Fayth. Praying for them both. This is soooo exciting


----------



## Krippy

Don't forget about us Winter babies here! :)

Saw on Sunkiss' facebook and she got her epidural and is feeling great! Shouldn't be long now...I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh pray for me ladies. AF is due tomorrow and I'm going back in to the doctor for a test, provided AF doesn't come...... I really don't think she will, but I'm not 100% sure!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Of course AF won't come hon. Hoping it goes well.


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. I'm worried sick. lol


----------



## horseypants

You're gonna be fine!!!!!! Xo


----------



## c1403

Morning Ladies

Just checking in to see if any updates on Sunkiss....hope its all going well for her.

I am definatly sticking around, ill be on here when baby is asleep as I must catch up with my girls lol.

To those ladies waiting for O, I know it can be tough, espically if your not feeling in the mood to BD but you feel you have to do it or you may miss out. I havent got any words of wisdom really, my OH was really fed up at the time and me pestering him non stop to BD didnt help....just keep doing it every few days and hopefully you'll catch that egg somewhere down the line 

So what are our due dates after us September ladies? I need to make a note lol

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

hey ladies, my temp went up a bit today but i'm trying not to get my hopes up as it has happened before without it meaning anything


----------



## jcombs35

I'm not sure of mine yet. It's either April 3 or April 13. Only a scan will tell, but first I have to dodge AF!! No sign of her yet. Not even a cramp. (I really don't think she'll be coming around for a while after I told her off last time!!) :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, we will be around for you guys as well. 

Sunkiss started pushing an hour or two ago. I'm sure baby Fayth has been born by now. Waiting for her to settle and update us. So exciting!!


----------



## Krippy

GL JCombs...You will be fine darling! FXd for you1

My c-section is booked for December 7th but I am hoping to deliver naturally before then if this bubs isn't too big. Pray for a tiny baby for me! lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

FAYTH ELIZABETH was born this morning at 8:04am. She is so beautiful and perfect!! Congrats to Sunkiss!!!

Im going to let her post her own pictures. If you are on her facebook she has pics up!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

OMG yay!! How big was she? Everyone doing well?


----------



## Crownjewelz

she is doing great and so is the baby. From what I can tell from the pics. No weight yet.


----------



## shantehend

Our threads first LO is here. Yay Sunkiss!! I call next. :haha: Hope everyone has a nice day! Have to go to work for a few hours. Will look out for an update on Sunkiss and baby Fayth when I get home.


----------



## StefanieC

Fantastic news!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I wish I had her on fb!!! I had thought about adding her when I first met her, but I thought it might weird her out if I asked. Yay!!!!:yipee:


----------



## StefanieC

> Oh I wish I had her on fb!!!

me too!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## jcombs35

Getting ready to head to the doctor. Soooo nervous!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

jcombs35 said:


> Getting ready to head to the doctor. Soooo nervous!!

Don't be nervous hun. Everything will be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

congrats sunkiss! gl jcomb i'm heading off here in an hour!


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't wait for your update, jcombs :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

jcombs, gluck!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

How do I add my B&B ladies to my Facebook?


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies :)

I was so excited for sunkiss, I dreamt that me and my husband were waiting at the hospital for her to give birth :) I also admit, I checked my facebook a few times overnight waiting for the news! Fayth is a doll! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Good luck JCombs and cckarting! Let us know how your appointments go :)


----------



## seaweed eater

EeyoreGirl, PM me your email address and I'll add you :)


----------



## Krippy

Ditto...Eeyoregirl! PM me your name and I will add you! :)

Fayth is a little sweetheart! Can't believe you all will be welcoming your LOs soon! So excitin!


----------



## horseypants

she is a really pretty baby and looks like sunkiss - they have that pretty and calm smile


----------



## seaweed eater

I agree, I think she looks so much like sunkiss :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> I was so excited for sunkiss, I dreamt that me and my husband were waiting at the hospital for her to give birth :) I also admit, I checked my facebook a few times overnight waiting for the news! Fayth is a doll! Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Good luck JCombs and cckarting! Let us know how your appointments go :)

OMG that is so funny because I was up at 4am looking at my FB page to see if she had come yet!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Where the heck is Bibba these days? Missing persons report is being filed tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Where the heck is Bibba these days? Missing persons report is being filed tomorrow!!

I was just thinking about her today too! I don't venture out of this thread these days so I don't know if she's been around other threads or not either.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I hardly venture either.... :shrug:
I only have 1 other thread that I go to....


----------



## beeba

Hi everyone! I've been away for quite a while now and I have over 10 pages to read so I've got a lot of work to do :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Question ladies:

I was sitting down eating lunch and I had a very sharp pain under my left breast/top of rib area. It hurt bad!! Enough to scare me and make me stand up in the restaurant. It is still hurting but not nearly as severe. What could it be? Should I be concerned?


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> That's what we are going to do too. However my bff is going to be going with us to the ultrasound, so she will know and we wont. She will bake the cake or I will give her money to order one or something. We always do a "Friends Thanksgiving" on the Sat after normal Thanksgiving here. I believe thats when we will do the reveal. Its going to kill me for my best friend to know before I do. I couldn't do a note. I would bust into it. She will have to know...


Aww that will be a lot of fun! I wish we had someone who would do the same for us!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Beeba I just asked about you a few hours ago


----------



## seaweed eater

Beeba, I can't remember last time you posted, but you may have some big news to catch up on! Anyway welcome back :wave: how are you?

Eeyore girl, that's strange, I don't know what that pain could be. I've had rib pain from foot in ribs, but it's a little early for that for you I think! Could be your stomach maybe? Or heartburn? Upper left side pain is much better than upper right side pain, but if it doesn't go away then it's never a bad idea to call in or get it checked!


----------



## beeba

sunkiss said:


> hey girls,
> 
> im heading to l&d i think my water has been leaking, i have been having heavy discharge for days now but this is a little different, every time i get up i can feel it come out like i have no control n its soaking my liner now, when i pulled down my panties it was running down my leg, not a big gush but its def more than discharge, this is the same thing happened with olivia, i was leaking a few days b4 the rupture, only this time i know my baby will be fine if born now but i was hoping for a few more weeks, i will log on from the hospital n let u know wuts going on!!

Oh honey, I hope everything will be ok!! Will keep you in my prayers:kiss:


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> FAYTH ELIZABETH was born this morning at 8:04am. She is so beautiful and perfect!! Congrats to Sunkiss!!!
> 
> Im going to let her post her own pictures. If you are on her facebook she has pics up!

Omg this is great! I'm so happy for her! She has waited for this for so long and she has so earned this! Unfortunately I don't have her on Facebook but can you please send her my love and congrats :) This is so exciting, I'm soo happy:happydance:


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> Where the heck is Bibba these days? Missing persons report is being filed tomorrow!!

hahah I'm here I've been a bit busy. And to be honest my morning sickness is putting me in a very bad mood. I don't feel like doing anything and I just want to sleeeeeeppp! I threw up for the first time today though and it was awful :wacko: And the burning weather is not helping either. I don't know what to do. 

How are you getting along? How are your symptoms?


----------



## beeba

seaweed eater said:


> Beeba, I can't remember last time you posted, but you may have some big news to catch up on! Anyway welcome back :wave: how are you?

I'm ok, thank you :) Been better. I'm not complaining or anything but I just can't seem to feel well. I can't really enjoy my pregnancy with all these symptoms :(


----------



## beeba

Crownjewelz said:


> Beeba I just asked about you a few hours ago

Yes, I just saw that. You're very sweet :kiss:


----------



## beeba

MrsMcD123 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Where the heck is Bibba these days? Missing persons report is being filed tomorrow!!
> 
> I was just thinking about her today too! I don't venture out of this thread these days so I don't know if she's been around other threads or not either.Click to expand...

heheh no I haven't actually :) This is the best thread on babynbump!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: morning sickness can really take it out of you. I remember not feeling like a functioning human at all. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

OMG she is here, so excited for sunkiss....cant wait to see pics. I don't really use facebook so havent added any of you.....hopefully she post one pic on here when she gets the chance.

Cant believe our first baby has been born and Sunkiss totally deserves all the happiness she must be feeling right now 

So were thinking Shante next right? I still think I have a few more weeks left before I pop.

My baby shower tomorrow, excited and nervous lol, will update you all over the weekend.

Oh and our nursery is almost ready....want to see pics? Hard to get a pic of the room as a whole as our hallway is narrow lol.

I am in love with it. Still a few things to do like the jungle animal wall stickers around the window and a huge stuffed giraffe. Plus we need to fill the shelves/wardrobe with books, toys and clothes etc. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c1403

This is what we need to add....

My sister is buying her the giraffe and my mum the bookcase for christmas lol
 



Attached Files:







jungle-safari-forward-facing-bookcase.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









plush-giraffe-l.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## seaweed eater

C, it is adorable!! :cloud9: You've done such a nice job!


----------



## jcombs35

Well, ladies, it was another negative. The doctor wasn't even in, but the nurse who did my test told me it was negative, and she's lucky I didn't have a pee stick to slap her with! I told her I'm sick of this, that it's impossible for me to have 18 false positives on 4 different brands, and 3 being digital. She asked if I had any symptoms....

I told her my symptoms, and she said, "Yeah, that does sound like you're pregnant." (Duh) So she set me up an appointment to get this resolved. I hate waiting another 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally listening to me now and not brushing me off! I'm still pretty hopeful about all this. IC's should be here tomorrow so I can poas myself and see!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ugh...I'm so sorry, jcombs. :hugs: That is so strange. They must be using some pretty crappy tests in that office, because as you said, you are for sure pregnant.


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> Well, ladies, it was another negative. The doctor wasn't even in, but the nurse who did my test told me it was negative, and she's lucky I didn't have a pee stick to slap her with! I told her I'm sick of this, that it's impossible for me to have 18 false positives on 4 different brands, and 3 being digital. She asked if I had any symptoms....
> 
> I told her my symptoms, and she said, "Yeah, that does sound like you're pregnant." (Duh) So she set me up an appointment to get this resolved. I hate waiting another 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally listening to me now and not brushing me off! I'm still pretty hopeful about all this. IC's should be here tomorrow so I can poas myself and see!

The least they could have done was order a blood test!! And don't worry about their test being negative, when I first went in after I got my positives, I was told the same thing (although I noticed at the end of my appointment, you could clearly see a second line! It just took a little while to show up.) But I brought my pee tests in just in case and showed them, and I saw the doctor who was awesome and ordered beta tests for me.

Sounds like they just have crappy tests! Sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: Glad your IC's are coming in, that will definitely help being able to watch the line get darker every day :)


----------



## jcombs35

I think so too. AF has not shown. (SHEW!!) And with all these symptoms, and given the fact I know what being pregnant feels like, what else could this be? I know they're not going to let their tests sit past the time, then hold it up to a light and examine it for hours, but I really don't think they let them sit long enough.


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, it was another negative. The doctor wasn't even in, but the nurse who did my test told me it was negative, and she's lucky I didn't have a pee stick to slap her with! I told her I'm sick of this, that it's impossible for me to have 18 false positives on 4 different brands, and 3 being digital. She asked if I had any symptoms....
> 
> I told her my symptoms, and she said, "Yeah, that does sound like you're pregnant." (Duh) So she set me up an appointment to get this resolved. I hate waiting another 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally listening to me now and not brushing me off! I'm still pretty hopeful about all this. IC's should be here tomorrow so I can poas myself and see!
> 
> The least they could have done was order a blood test!! And don't worry about their test being negative, when I first went in after I got my positives, I was told the same thing (although I noticed at the end of my appointment, you could clearly see a second line! It just took a little while to show up.) But I brought my pee tests in just in case and showed them, and I saw the doctor who was awesome and ordered beta tests for me.
> 
> Sounds like they just have crappy tests! Sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: Glad your IC's are coming in, that will definitely help being able to watch the line get darker every day :)Click to expand...

Thanks for your reassurance. She said she couldn't order a blood test cause there was no doctor there. I'm actually so excited to just have an appointment so I know they're going to figure this out! Before, they really just kinda threw me out the door and it seemed like they weren't listening to me. I guess it helps that I've now missed AF.


----------



## shantehend

Enjoy your babyshower tomorrow, c1403!!

Beeba, hope you start to feel better pretty soon.


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs, maybe it was a mixture of diluted pee and a stupid nurse not waiting long enough. I'm glad you were given another appointment its just annoying as you say to have to wait again.

That nursery is beautiful hun :)

afm, I don't want to jinx it but my temp went up a bit again today so possibly ovulation has happened.


----------



## jcombs35

That's why I really wish I could have tested before I went. But IC's will probably get here today. Can't wait!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed, Stef! :dust:


----------



## jcombs35

Um, I'm pretty sure I'm not crazy and haven't miscarried.

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%


----------



## seaweed eater

Umm nope, that is a positive!


----------



## jcombs35

So what in the world is going on? Could it be a tubal or something?


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> So what in the world is going on? Could it be a tubal or something?

I'm sure their tests just aren't as sensitive. I don't think you have any reason to worry :) :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah, I've definitely heard the urine tests at the doctor's are not as sensitive as HPTs. If they'd done blood tests they obviously would have picked up some HCG, because you're seeing it there on that test.


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> So what in the world is going on? Could it be a tubal or something?
> 
> I'm sure their tests just aren't as sensitive. I don't think you have any reason to worry :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm not incredibly worried, because I'm thinking at this point, I'd probably having some pain if it were tubal. But on the other hand, it seems like after 3 weeks, I would be producing enough hormone for their crappy tests.:shrug:


----------



## Crownjewelz

jcombs35 said:


> MrsMcD123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> So what in the world is going on? Could it be a tubal or something?
> 
> I'm sure their tests just aren't as sensitive. I don't think you have any reason to worry :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm not incredibly worried, because I'm thinking at this point, I'd probably having some pain if it were tubal. But on the other hand, it seems like after 3 weeks, I would be producing enough hormone for their crappy tests.:shrug:Click to expand...

Not to scare you but my ectopic didn't hurt until I was 6 weeks along also my pee sticks were super dark by 3 weeks 5 days.


----------



## jcombs35

It scares me, but it's useful information. That's all the more reason to make them do a scan!


----------



## beeba

jcombs35 said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure I'm not crazy and haven't miscarried.
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%

That's definitely a bfp! Doctors are wrong a lot of the time. Just take the tests, listen to your body and relax :) You're pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## beeba

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> OMG she is here, so excited for sunkiss....cant wait to see pics. I don't really use facebook so havent added any of you.....hopefully she post one pic on here when she gets the chance.
> 
> Cant believe our first baby has been born and Sunkiss totally deserves all the happiness she must be feeling right now
> 
> So were thinking Shante next right? I still think I have a few more weeks left before I pop.
> 
> My baby shower tomorrow, excited and nervous lol, will update you all over the weekend.
> 
> Oh and our nursery is almost ready....want to see pics? Hard to get a pic of the room as a whole as our hallway is narrow lol.
> 
> I am in love with it. Still a few things to do like the jungle animal wall stickers around the window and a huge stuffed giraffe. Plus we need to fill the shelves/wardrobe with books, toys and clothes etc.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aww this is sooo cute :)


----------



## beeba

How's sunkiss doing? How's her lil girl? I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## jcombs35

beeba said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I'm pretty sure I'm not crazy and haven't miscarried.
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%
> 
> That's definitely a bfp! Doctors are wrong a lot of the time. Just take the tests, listen to your body and relax :) You're pregnant! :happydance:Click to expand...

I think so too. But I'm not putting my tickers back up til it's been confirmed by a doctor who went to medical school and I've had a scan to see how far along I am!!!:dohh:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh yes pregnant indeed!! I don't know what is wrong with your dr!!


----------



## StefanieC

Hey ladies, FF has just given me crosshairs but I don't even think that's right as I played with it a bit and unless my temp goes up again tomorrow it will take them away again :(. Got my blood test tomorrow tho, then just waiting on my scan.


----------



## jcombs35

Ugh, just had some dark red spotting with little black spots in it. This cannot be normal....


----------



## shantehend

Sorry to hear that. Hoping everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Fingers crossed it's nothing.


----------



## StefanieC

i hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you jcombs


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh no has it stopped?


----------



## jcombs35

Yes about an hour ago. I think this spotting was due because AF was supposed to come yesterday, and from what I've read, that's completely normal. I just got really freaked out by the color of it this morning. Just some light pink streaks when I wipe now.


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> Yes about an hour ago. I think this spotting was due because AF was supposed to come yesterday, and from what I've read, that's completely normal. I just got really freaked out by the color of it this morning. Just some light pink streaks when I wipe now.

Well that definitely sounds like a good sign :) :hugs: When is your appointment again?


----------



## beeba

jcombs35 said:


> Ugh, just had some dark red spotting with little black spots in it. This cannot be normal....

Maybe it's just some old blood or IB?


----------



## beeba

I took a nap this afternoon and I dreamt of sunkiss and Fayth :) I can't wait for her to come back and post some pics!


----------



## MrsMcD123

beeba said:


> I can't wait for her to come back and post some pics!

I know!! I completely understand that she's totally wrapped up with her new baby but I can't wait to hear from her again :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I swear we are on the same page! I can't wait to hear from her and hear her birth story. I wanna know her heart and how they are doing.


----------



## seaweed eater

Wonderful news from FB, looks like they are home!!


----------



## shantehend

Happy I made it to 36 weeks!! One more week until I'm full term. I guess this little princess isn't going to act up like her sisters. We shall see when I got to my OB appt on Tues. They will do the GBS test and check my cervix. Hopefully it is still closed. Either way, I am happy to have made it this far and to have no signs of pre-eclampsia.


----------



## shantehend

I miss Sunkiss too. But newborns take up most of your time and energy, so I understand her needing some rest. Can't wait to hear her birth story as well.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on 36 weeks Shante!! :happydance: Good luck with the GBS.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you. I was GBS positive in 5 out of 6 pregnancies, so most likely it'll be positive. But I already know the routine with the antibiotics during labor.


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Thank you. I was GBS positive in 5 out of 6 pregnancies, so most likely it'll be positive. But I already know the routine with the antibiotics during labor.

I have my next OB appointment Tuesday and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get checked for GBS, when they do it, do they use a speculum or does the doc just swab the outer area? I don't really think my doc will be checking for dilation or anything so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD123 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was GBS positive in 5 out of 6 pregnancies, so most likely it'll be positive. But I already know the routine with the antibiotics during labor.
> 
> I have my next OB appointment Tuesday and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get checked for GBS, when they do it, do they use a speculum or does the doc just swab the outer area? I don't really think my doc will be checking for dilation or anything so I have no idea what to expect.Click to expand...

With my appts for the GBS the doc always used a speculum as they did all the PAP labs at the same time. It isn't painful, just some pressure. And at this stage it can cause spotting which may be scary, but no cause for concern. Things may vary on the west coast. My oldest two were born in Los Angeles, but I don't remember my OB appts (it was 12 and 10 and half yrs ago). Just be prepared just in case they do a speculum exam. Are you going to be going weekly now? If they don't do it this week, they will do it the next.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies Good Morning and Happy Monday to you! 
I'm pretty sure I got hit by the Monday bus this morning. I am so exhausted and can't seem to get it together this morning. I was stapled to my bed this morning with my sweet puppy. It's virtually impossible to get out of bed in the morning when you have the cutest puppy on the planet snuggling with you. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::nope::nope:


My symptoms are still touch and go. I have like a 3 hour window in the mornings where I feel not so bloated. Then I eat something and I immediatly blow up like a balloon. 
I have some nice watery CM all the time now. Yucky! :growlmad:

I had MS just one day. Then it all passed. I never got sick just felt icky. 
I'm sleeping like a rock at night with no really crazy dreams. Not more then normal anyways. I have always had some bizzarre dreams. LOL :shrug:

My appitite has picked up just a touch. I'm still trying to keep it in check though. Lots of fresh fruit lately. 

Have any of you ladies ever had the a sensation of something constantly stuck in your throat? Its odd and bothersome. Im going to ask my Dr about it when I go. I thought maybe it was from an allergy or something. 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and I look forward to hearing all of your weekly updates. 
Gosh, some of you ladies are so close!! Yay! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Hey ladies Good Morning and Happy Monday to you!
> I'm pretty sure I got hit by the Monday bus this morning. I am so exhausted and can't seem to get it together this morning. I was stapled to my bed this morning with my sweet puppy. It's virtually impossible to get out of bed in the morning when you have the cutest puppy on the planet snuggling with you. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::nope::nope:
> View attachment 458051
> 
> 
> My symptoms are still touch and go. I have like a 3 hour window in the mornings where I feel not so bloated. Then I eat something and I immediatly blow up like a balloon.
> I have some nice watery CM all the time now. Yucky! :growlmad:
> 
> I had MS just one day. Then it all passed. I never got sick just felt icky.
> I'm sleeping like a rock at night with no really crazy dreams. Not more then normal anyways. I have always had some bizzarre dreams. LOL :shrug:
> 
> My appitite has picked up just a touch. I'm still trying to keep it in check though. Lots of fresh fruit lately.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had the a sensation of something constantly stuck in your throat? Its odd and bothersome. Im going to ask my Dr about it when I go. I thought maybe it was from an allergy or something.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and I look forward to hearing all of your weekly updates.
> Gosh, some of you ladies are so close!! Yay! :happydance::cloud9:

Hey hun. I can sympathise with the stuck in throat feeling. I had this a few times during early pregnancy....I only suffered the once from morning sickness but had this constant lump in my throat for a long while. 

xxx


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

How are we all. Cant beleive Fayth is actually here, so surreal as that means the rest of us September ladies are not that far away.

I am good, very tired now and kind of just want this over with if I am honest.

My baby shower went really well and got some lovely gifts such as photo frames, little wooden toys and loadsss of clothes. The day was a bit manic as we had 15 people plus 6children and I felt pulled around a little making sure I spoke to everyone. Plus I hate having crowds at my hosue so that made me a little on edge but it was a good day and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves and I got spoilt lol.

I have been loving sorting out the babys room now that its all done and I have all my little gifts to display, shes a spoilt girl thats for sure. 

Bad news is I am suffering from thrush :-( I have had a tender area 'down there' for a couple of weeks now and its quite red, although lately its been quite sore and even more tender so I decided to go Drs and they took a swab (I get results weds) and have prescribed me a presary and cream....I should have gone earlier but I thought the skin tenderness was normal down there due to increased blood flow etc, I hope it doesnt affect delivery as I've read the baby can get it if its still an active infection when i give birth :-(

Lots of love ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Good morning and happy Monday! Aww Jewelz your puppy is adorable! :cloud9:

I totally remember the "hit by the Monday bus" feeling. Poor girl :hugs: Can't say I had the feeling of something stuck in my throat, but I could see that being pregnancy related. I'm glad you are sleeping well!

I woke up this morning thinking I'd be spending the morning at the doctor's. No movement at all and usually he's quite active whenever I'm lying down. But I ate some sugary stuff for breakfast and he seems to have perked up, so I'm not worried right now. I'll continue to keep an eye on it.
He also started hiccuping (I know it doesn't count as a voluntary movement, but he often does that after breakfast too) and DH could see the hiccups from across the room! :haha:

I've been feeling tired lately. Haven't needed to nap during the day but just feel like I need more sleep at night. I wonder if I should ask about getting my iron levels re-tested? They were at 10.8 last time (normal is 11) and I think the doctor wasn't going to order a re-test because they were so close. The fatigue seems like very normal third tri stuff but I don't know, it might be worth ruling out a further drop in levels, or increasing the supplements if I need to. What would you ladies do? :shrug:

Happy 1 month countdown to the Sept 13th girls :happydance: hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## jcombs35

Hey! Just wanted to let yall know I found another place that can see me tomorrow at 10 am. I know it's not that much sooner than my other appointment, but I"m hoping this place can actually give me some answers and let me go on with my life one way or another!


----------



## seaweed eater

C, I didn't see your post...I'm so glad your shower went well! :happydance: I didn't have any kids at mine, that must have been crazy indeed!

I'm sorry about the thrush, but you should have plenty of time before delivery and I bet it will have cleared up by then. :hugs: Shouldn't take more than a week, or however long they have you using the treatment.

Jcombs, I'm glad you found another place that can see you! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

jcombs35 said:


> Hey! Just wanted to let yall know I found another place that can see me tomorrow at 10 am. I know it's not that much sooner than my other appointment, but I"m hoping this place can actually give me some answers and let me go on with my life one way or another!

Good for you girl! I'm glad you are getting answers and getting to the bottom of all of this. Crazy stuff!! 

Let us know what happens for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

c1403 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies Good Morning and Happy Monday to you!
> I'm pretty sure I got hit by the Monday bus this morning. I am so exhausted and can't seem to get it together this morning. I was stapled to my bed this morning with my sweet puppy. It's virtually impossible to get out of bed in the morning when you have the cutest puppy on the planet snuggling with you. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::nope::nope:
> View attachment 458051
> 
> 
> My symptoms are still touch and go. I have like a 3 hour window in the mornings where I feel not so bloated. Then I eat something and I immediatly blow up like a balloon.
> I have some nice watery CM all the time now. Yucky! :growlmad:
> 
> I had MS just one day. Then it all passed. I never got sick just felt icky.
> I'm sleeping like a rock at night with no really crazy dreams. Not more then normal anyways. I have always had some bizzarre dreams. LOL :shrug:
> 
> My appitite has picked up just a touch. I'm still trying to keep it in check though. Lots of fresh fruit lately.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had the a sensation of something constantly stuck in your throat? Its odd and bothersome. Im going to ask my Dr about it when I go. I thought maybe it was from an allergy or something.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and I look forward to hearing all of your weekly updates.
> Gosh, some of you ladies are so close!! Yay! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Hey hun. I can sympathise with the stuck in throat feeling. I had this a few times during early pregnancy....I only suffered the once from morning sickness but had this constant lump in my throat for a long while.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh thank gosh, I thought I was crazy! Its annoying and it makes me feel like I need to gag. Its messing with my gag reflex.


----------



## Crownjewelz

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> My baby shower went really well and got some lovely gifts such as photo frames, little wooden toys and loadsss of clothes. The day was a bit manic as we had 15 people plus 6children and I felt pulled around a little making sure I spoke to everyone. Plus I hate having crowds at my hosue so that made me a little on edge but it was a good day and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves and I got spoilt lol.
> 
> I have been loving sorting out the babys room now that its all done and I have all my little gifts to display, shes a spoilt girl thats for sure.
> 
> Bad news is I am suffering from thrush :-( I have had a tender area 'down there' for a couple of weeks now and its quite red, although lately its been quite sore and even more tender so I decided to go Drs and they took a swab (I get results weds) and have prescribed me a presary and cream....I should have gone earlier but I thought the skin tenderness was normal down there due to increased blood flow etc, I hope it doesnt affect delivery as I've read the baby can get it if its still an active infection when i give birth :-(
> 
> Lots of love ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yay for baby showers! So glad you had a good time and it all went well. 

EEk! Thrush can be so painful and annoying. Hope it clears up quick. I'll say a quick prayer for ya. Hugs hun!


----------



## horseypants

hey everyone, super quick update from me - i'm not quite in the 2ww yet. i was expecting to o yesterday but it hasn't happened yet. steph - sounds like ambiguity for you - maybe we'll end up on the same 2ww.


----------



## StefanieC

that would be good!

i played with my chart and if my temp goes up to at least 97.75 tomorrow then it will put my crosshairs back but i'm really not expecting that at all so i'm back to waiting to O again. I had my blood taken today to test for signs of pcos and will be calling up for my results on thursday. then i'm going to call the hospital to chase up my scan too if i still haven't got my appointment through


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Aww Jewelz your puppy is adorable! :cloud9:
> 
> I totally remember the "hit by the Monday bus" feeling. Poor girl :hugs: Can't say I had the feeling of something stuck in my throat, but I could see that being pregnancy related. I'm glad you are sleeping well!
> 
> I woke up this morning thinking I'd be spending the morning at the doctor's. No movement at all and usually he's quite active whenever I'm lying down. But I ate some sugary stuff for breakfast and he seems to have perked up, so I'm not worried right now. I'll continue to keep an eye on it.
> He also started hiccuping (I know it doesn't count as a voluntary movement, but he often does that after breakfast too) and DH could see the hiccups from across the room! :haha:
> 
> I've been feeling tired lately. Haven't needed to nap during the day but just feel like I need more sleep at night. I wonder if I should ask about getting my iron levels re-tested? They were at 10.8 last time (normal is 11) and I think the doctor wasn't going to order a re-test because they were so close. The fatigue seems like very normal third tri stuff but I don't know, it might be worth ruling out a further drop in levels, or increasing the supplements if I need to. What would you ladies do? :shrug:
> 
> Happy 1 month countdown to the Sept 13th girls :happydance: hope everyone is feeling well!

Glad the little mister decided to move around for you. I had a scare like that a few weeks ago. I had slept on my stomach unknowingly and when I woke up I panicked. Poked around and tried to make her move but she wouldn't. Guess she was sleeping comfortably. Eventually she woke up and became active. But it is still scary.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How are we all. Cant beleive Fayth is actually here, so surreal as that means the rest of us September ladies are not that far away.
> 
> I am good, very tired now and kind of just want this over with if I am honest.
> 
> My baby shower went really well and got some lovely gifts such as photo frames, little wooden toys and loadsss of clothes. The day was a bit manic as we had 15 people plus 6children and I felt pulled around a little making sure I spoke to everyone. Plus I hate having crowds at my hosue so that made me a little on edge but it was a good day and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves and I got spoilt lol.
> 
> I have been loving sorting out the babys room now that its all done and I have all my little gifts to display, shes a spoilt girl thats for sure.
> 
> Bad news is I am suffering from thrush :-( I have had a tender area 'down there' for a couple of weeks now and its quite red, although lately its been quite sore and even more tender so I decided to go Drs and they took a swab (I get results weds) and have prescribed me a presary and cream....I should have gone earlier but I thought the skin tenderness was normal down there due to increased blood flow etc, I hope it doesnt affect delivery as I've read the baby can get it if its still an active infection when i give birth :-(
> 
> Lots of love ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad your babyshower went well. I know what you mean about the tiredness. I think we are all tired at this point. Not sure about the thrush, but it shouldn't stay too long.


----------



## jcombs35

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## shantehend

I have questions for you ladies: Does anyone else have round ligament pain? Mine is terible in the morning, enough for me to groan in pain. What do you do to ease the pain? I've never had it this bad before, but I'm guessing it's from so many pregnancies.


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs35 said:


> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg
> 
> What do you think?

there's no question about it now. how long does the result stay on the screen for do you know?


----------



## seaweed eater

I like that it's bilingual! :haha:
Sorry. Seriously...I think as long as it's positive, there is HCG in your system and you are pregnant. I can't remember how far along you thought you were at this point, but a positive is a positive.

Edited to add: Stef makes a good point...can you take that in to your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg
> 
> What do you think?

Looks promising, I guess. I'm not sure about those ICs, but do they get darker? I know First Response, Clear Blue, and EPT get darker every few days.


----------



## jcombs35

The leaflet says it should stay on there for about 24 hours, so I'm hoping it holds out til then. I know they might say I can't go by it since the FDA doesn't allow them to be sold here, but pregnant is pregnant. 

I thought I was closer to 5 or 6 weeks, but all that will hopefully be cleared up soon. I am on cloud 9 right now!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

shantehend said:


> I have questions for you ladies: Does anyone else have round ligament pain? Mine is terible in the morning, enough for me to groan in pain. What do you do to ease the pain? I've never had it this bad before, but I'm guessing it's from so many pregnancies.

I have it every so often when I stand up, but it was actually worse second tri I think. I didn't have a great way of dealing with it. Just take it slowly when you get up, I guess? :hugs: You could take acetominphen but I don't know if you want to be taking that constantly for sporadic pain. I hope it gets better.

BTW, I still sleep half on my stomach all the time...it's not uncomfortable for me. Are we not supposed to do that? I thought it was just about minimizing discomfort for us. In fact this website says it is the best way to rest: https://www.spinningbabies.com/more-info/for-pregnancy/rest-smart-posture I know it's not a medical website though!


----------



## seaweed eater

jcombs35 said:


> The leaflet says it should stay on there for about 24 hours, so I'm hoping it holds out til then. I know they might say I can't go by it since the FDA doesn't allow them to be sold here, but pregnant is pregnant.
> 
> I thought I was closer to 5 or 6 weeks, but all that will hopefully be cleared up soon. I am on cloud 9 right now!!!

Exactly! Pregnant is pregnant!! :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

maybe you ovulated a bit later than you thought? its 1-2 weeks since conception so you'd actually be about 4 weeks pregnant roughly i think.


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> I have questions for you ladies: Does anyone else have round ligament pain? Mine is terible in the morning, enough for me to groan in pain. What do you do to ease the pain? I've never had it this bad before, but I'm guessing it's from so many pregnancies.
> 
> I have it every so often when I stand up, but it was actually worse second tri I think. I didn't have a great way of dealing with it. Just take it slowly when you get up, I guess? :hugs: You could take acetominphen but I don't know if you want to be taking that constantly for sporadic pain. I hope it gets better.
> 
> BTW, I still sleep half on my stomach all the time...it's not uncomfortable for me. Are we not supposed to do that? I thought it was just about minimizing discomfort for us. In fact this website says it is the best way to rest: https://www.spinningbabies.com/more-info/for-pregnancy/rest-smart-posture I know it's not a medical website though!Click to expand...

I always sleep half on my stomach. But that one morning I woke up completely on my stomach. I could still technically lay on my stomach. I was afraid I had hurt her by doing so. I know it sounds crazy because babies are well cushioned.


----------



## horseypants

yay jcombs! i think steph's right :)


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, she's right according to what the test says. I just thought I was more like 5 or 6 weeks. No biggie though. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I'm just so happy the thing still says "pregnant."


----------



## StefanieC

i hope you're going to waggle that pee stick in the doctors face if they say no lol :haha:


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> Yes, she's right according to what the test says. I just thought I was more like 5 or 6 weeks. No biggie though. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I'm just so happy the thing still says "pregnant."

Praying everything works out for you and your appt goes well tomorrow. Maybe they will be able to do an internal scan or something more than they have done thus far. Maybe you did O late, because if you were 5 or 6 weeks it would probably say 2 to 3 weeks. Or your urine could've been diluted when you tested.


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, it always seems to be diluted. I hold it for as long as I possibly can, and it's still almost clear every time, and I can't seem to find the best time of day to test. Someone is going to get it wiped across their face if I hear anymore "No's!" lol


----------



## StefanieC

have you tried not having anything to drink after say 8 or 9pm (depending on when you get up) then using your first pee the next day?


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I have, and at least with IC's, they're so so faint, I get freaked out for the rest of the day. I have sworn off fmu! lol


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs35 said:


> Yes I have, and at least with IC's, they're so so faint, I get freaked out for the rest of the day. I have sworn off fmu! lol

oh sounds like its for the best then lol.


----------



## jcombs35

Yes it is. lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm jumping up and down for you jcomb!!! Yay!!! So excited you could confirm. We should be right on the same track just about. Maybe a week off. Congrats hun!!


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you jewelz! It's so nice to have people around to cry with you in bad times and jump up and down for you in the good! I love you all!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ok ladies, how would you describe what's going on with my bump? I took the comparison photo because I feel like baby has dropped and wanted to confirm, but if anything it looks like the opposite. :dohh:

The first picture is last Sunday and the second one is today.
https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/34_3_crop.jpghttps://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/35_4_crop3.jpg

It looks more rounded, so maybe he turned more toward my back? :shrug:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Ok ladies, how would you describe what's going on with my bump? I took the comparison photo because I feel like baby has dropped and wanted to confirm, but if anything it looks like the opposite. :dohh:
> 
> The first picture is last Sunday and the second one is today.
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/34_3_crop.jpghttps://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/tamarkreps/35_4_crop3.jpg
> 
> It looks more rounded, so maybe he turned more toward my back? :shrug:

No idea what's going on but it's definitely rounded! Maybe baby is fattening up :) I think mine must be going through a growth spurt or something, this whole pregnancy I've hardly had any sort of appetite or hunger but all of a sudden I want to EEEEAAATTTT!


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs- Looked through your album, you have like a million positives! You are most certainly preggo :) Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! 

stef- Glad you're (hopefully) finally getting some answers! I'm so anxious for Thursday to hear your results. *positive vibes*

seaweed & shante- I've had a scare once too. Usually baby is up when I get up, but I had woken up and hadn't felt anything in what felt like a LONG time. So I gulped some orange juice and laid down to do my first and only official kick count. Didn't feel anything at first but he eventually woke up and I got my 10 kicks in the first half hour. Now if he starts making me nervous from being to still, I play a little music to my tummy and wake him up :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes Jcomb! Hopefully they can put your mind at ease. 

Ladies how often should I feel my little guy kicking? I was just wondering since I hear you all talk about it lol.


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl said:


> I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes Jcomb! Hopefully they can put your mind at ease.
> 
> Ladies how often should I feel my little guy kicking? I was just wondering since I hear you all talk about it lol.

It all depends on the baby. Some babies are very active and some are more quiet. If you start to keep track you will notice his normal pattern. There is usually concern when a normally active baby becomes inactive for extended periods, or a normally quiet baby makes weird jerking movements.


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs- Looked through your album, you have like a million positives! You are most certainly preggo :) Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!
> 
> stef- Glad you're (hopefully) finally getting some answers! I'm so anxious for Thursday to hear your results. *positive vibes*
> 
> seaweed & shante- I've had a scare once too. Usually baby is up when I get up, but I had woken up and hadn't felt anything in what felt like a LONG time. So I gulped some orange juice and laid down to do my first and only official kick count. Didn't feel anything at first but he eventually woke up and I got my 10 kicks in the first half hour. Now if he starts making me nervous from being to still, I play a little music to my tummy and wake him up :)

I am certainly not questioning "if" I am anymore. It's just a matter of how far along I am!!:happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

EeyoreGirl said:


> Ladies how often should I feel my little guy kicking? I was just wondering since I hear you all talk about it lol.

As Shante said, it depends on his usual pattern. But if you feel like it's less than usual, you should do something to get him moving (like drinking something sugary) and then you should feel at least ten movements pretty soon afterward...some people say two hours, my clinic says half an hour, I've also heard an hour.

Ten movements in half an hour after a sugary drink is a lot less than usual for Munchkin, but apparently if you get at least that many then you're fine.


----------



## seaweed eater

Saw your FB post Shante...hope you are doing ok! :hugs: Not long for you I bet!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Well that pressary and cream for the thrush has worked wonders, I am feeling so much better and skin has healed up already after one day. If only I had done this when I first noticed things a few weeks ago. I have brought some bigger sized knickers though so more comfy down there.

Regarding babys movements, I have been ok so far as my girlie is quite active, however if I want her to move a little I have a icy drink, warm bath or lay down on my right side and she starts kicking me.

One friend said that the more active you are the less the baby is as your kind of rocking them to sleep in a way....guess that makes some sort of sense.

Seaweed your bump looks more rounded definatly. Do you know if he is head down yet? My bump is kind of lop sided as baby is laying on my left hand side head down but shes also got her back to my left and her legs sometimes stretch all the way over to my right....I feel her movements all over and last night she kicked and we either saw a foot or a knee, it felt so solid. When I do a bit of walking/exervise she also drops right down into my pelvis, which is not always very comfy and takes my breath away.

Sleeping is difficult, when im on my back I get the round ligament pain low down in my stomach, I have a lovely duck feather pillow that I cuddle into my stomach that helps....its definatly coming with me to hospital. If I lie on my right she kicks me hard (obviously makes her uncomfy) and if I lie on my left too long my arm aches lol, plus turning oer takes a great deal of effort and about 4-5 movements before I am on my other side lol

Stef hun I really hope you get some answers at your appointment, it must be so frustrating not knowing whats going on....hopefully later this week you'll know where you are.

JCombs, you have had so many obvious bfps so I hope you too find out for sure how far along you are.

Jewelz hopefully your feeling a little better now, I found drinking lots of cold water helped my stuck in the throat feeling. Drinking juice etc made me feel worse and all I wanted was plain tasting foods like salads with no dressing etc.

Any updates from Sunkiss on her facebook? I bet she is infactuated with baby Fayth so I cant blame her for not popping on here but I cant wait to see pics and hear her story. I am sure she knows were all thinking of them both 

Any other ladies I've forgotton, sorry....so much to catch up on this thread I sometimes forget what I've read.

Love to all the ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you c1403!!


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD, Seaweed and myself....Its a race to see which of us September 13th ladies are first to go into labour


----------



## horseypants

good morning favorite pregos :) i like hearing about the rules on counting movements! keep talking and dont let me derail the conversation. i just wanted to make a quick note that i'm pretty sure i o-ed and am two week waiting now. i dont have my hopes up very high because i was so moody around o time - i've been getting really annoyed at my other half and i do think it matters and might decrease the chances of sperm and egg getting along too...maybe that is bullhonkey though, or maybe i will plain get lucky and knocked up! steph how you doing? seaweed eater, gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## StefanieC

I think I o'd a few days ago, my temps are a little screwy but hopefully the next couple of days will give me my crosshairs back on ff.


----------



## Crownjewelz

horseypants said:


> good morning favorite pregos :) i like hearing about the rules on counting movements! keep talking and dont let me derail the conversation. i just wanted to make a quick note that i'm pretty sure i o-ed and am two week waiting now. i dont have my hopes up very high because i was so moody around o time - i've been getting really annoyed at my other half and i do think it matters and might decrease the chances of sperm and egg getting along too...maybe that is bullhonkey though, or maybe i will plain get lucky and knocked up! steph how you doing? seaweed eater, gorgeous, just gorgeous!

:happydance: For ovulating!! Welcome to the 2ww! It's hell but we are here for you hun. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok weird! The whole "stuck in my throat" thing is gone this morning. Woo-Hoo!! I've had it for weeks! I just know its going to come back though. Stupid random preggo stuff! LOL


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Saw your FB post Shante...hope you are doing ok! :hugs: Not long for you I bet!

I'm ok, thanks. It's not the fact that I want this pg to end, even though I am uncomfortable. It's more knowing that I have to give her away. I want to spend some time with her until it's time for my move, which is 4 weeks postpartum. But I don't know if my family member would like that. It's just so hard, even though I know it's for the best. I just want to get it over with, the emotional part. But thanks for the concern.


----------



## Krippy

Seaweed...You bump is gorgeous and perfectly round. It is prob just your little man having a change of position. Not long now! ;)

Shante...I can't imagine how you are feeling hun. Just know that we are here for you whenever and whatever you need.

Gl at your appt Jcombs! Thinking of you!


----------



## Krippy

GL to Horsey and Stef in their 2WW! Have everything FXd for you girls!

Glad your thrush is gone C, What else can happen in pregnancy to make you feel sooo uncomfortable hey? Awesome that the meds they gave you are working so fast.

Jewelz...Glad you are feeling better with the lump in the throat, now bring on morning sickness! lol :)

Hi Mrs. McD!

Hope you all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Good morning ladies! :flower:

Man things are getting so uncomfortable! The crotch pain has only gotten worse. I'm used to the crappy sleep, having to get up every hour to pee and switch what side I'm sleeping on. And to make matters worse, it's been getting up to around 108 degrees here for the past week, and my house has no central A/C, just swamp cooler which IS NOT cutting it! It's so damn hot and miserable! I am ready to get baby out, but I don't feel ready for baby yet! I'm also starting to worry about labor. So far this pregnancy I've been feeling like "eh, it's going to hurt..no big deal" but now I'm like OH CRAP IT'S GOING TO FREAKING HURT HOW AM I GOING TO DEAL WITH THIS?! My goal is to go without an epidural as I'm scared of all the possible side effects but I just don't know if I'll be able to handle the pain. I asked my husband last night if he'll be disappointed in me if I give in and he said no, and wanted to know if he should try to talk me out of it when the time comes or just let me get it. And I just don't know anymore! 

But, today is going to be a good day and I'm going to focus on that for now. I have an hour prenatal massage at 11, and a dr. appointment at 3:30 that I've been looking forward to. I'm looking forward to hearing the details of that last growth ultrasound I had done a few weeks ago.

Hope all my preggo ladies are staying as cool and comfortable as possible, hope the two week wait goes by fast, and hoping you get your crosshairs Stef!


----------



## seaweed eater

c1403 said:


> MrsMcD, Seaweed and myself....Its a race to see which of us September 13th ladies are first to go into labour

Who do you think it will be? :p I still say not me. Which one of you wants to claim the distinction?

C, I'm so glad the thrush is clearing up! What a relief. :thumbup:

Shante, :hugs: I can't imagine how hard and complicated this must be, but it's good that you still know it's for the best. Do you think you'll talk to your relative about getting to spend some time with the baby? It might be a touchy issue, but it seems reasonable for you to at least bring it up given that you are the one carrying and giving birth. Maybe your relative won't have any problem with it. :hugs:

Horsey and Stef, YAY for TWW!!! :happydance: Let's get those BFPs going!!

Jewelz, glad you are feeling better! :thumbup:

Krippy, how are YOU feeling? :hugs:

Thanks for all the bump comments, ladies. It seems like the baby has in fact dropped (his hips seem to be like 3" lower in my belly) so now I'm fooling myself into seeing a drop in the photos. :haha: Anyway, it's pretty uncomfortable! I don't wish him out of there -- I know he could disengage at this point and I don't want that since he's in a good position (head down facing my right side) -- but it's not terribly fun for me! My hips feel different and my butt hurts whenever I stand up. :p Hoping the heartburn gets better at least.

Hope everyone is feeling well today :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

MrsMcD, I'm sorry about the anxieties about labor :hugs: remind me, are you guys taking any sort of class? Learning some techniques for relaxation and knowing DH is on the same page with everything has helped my confidence a lot.

He better not be disappointed if I get the epidural, but who cares. :haha: I really, really want to go without one, but I can imagine situations where it actually makes things go more smoothly instead of less, like if I'm feeling really panicky about the pain or need some sleep before I have the energy. I don't think it has anything to do with being tough or brave for me personally, just with avoiding the risks and being able to stay active, so I hope I won't be too let down if I find myself in a situation where it makes sense to get one.

I hope your appointment goes well! Prenatal massage sounds wonderful! I bet you will feel so much better afterward.


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> Man things are getting so uncomfortable! The crotch pain has only gotten worse. I'm used to the crappy sleep, having to get up every hour to pee and switch what side I'm sleeping on. And to make matters worse, it's been getting up to around 108 degrees here for the past week, and my house has no central A/C, just swamp cooler which IS NOT cutting it! It's so damn hot and miserable! I am ready to get baby out, but I don't feel ready for baby yet! I'm also starting to worry about labor. So far this pregnancy I've been feeling like "eh, it's going to hurt..no big deal" but now I'm like OH CRAP IT'S GOING TO FREAKING HURT HOW AM I GOING TO DEAL WITH THIS?! My goal is to go without an epidural as I'm scared of all the possible side effects but I just don't know if I'll be able to handle the pain. I asked my husband last night if he'll be disappointed in me if I give in and he said no, and wanted to know if he should try to talk me out of it when the time comes or just let me get it. And I just don't know anymore!
> 
> But, today is going to be a good day and I'm going to focus on that for now. I have an hour prenatal massage at 11, and a dr. appointment at 3:30 that I've been looking forward to. I'm looking forward to hearing the details of that last growth ultrasound I had done a few weeks ago.
> 
> Hope all my preggo ladies are staying as cool and comfortable as possible, hope the two week wait goes by fast, and hoping you get your crosshairs Stef!

I am so jealous that you are going for a prenatal massage! That sounds glorious MrsMcD! :) As for being uncomfortable and not sleeping, welcome to the end of your journey. It is training you for the discomfort of childbirth and lack of sleep, at least that is what I told myself last time lol. 

Don't stress too much about childbirth. I know that it is scary but you are tough and you can do it hun! :)


----------



## Krippy

I am feeling well, Thanks Seaweed! I am sooo ready for summer to be over and the heat to go away. I think I am really going to enjoy being pregnant in the winter, not looking forward to figuring out what I am going to wear when I am huge! Lol Been feeling lots of aches and pains but I am sure bubs is just going through a growth spurt and I have also been really active. I bought a maternity support belt but it is kind of uncomfortable so we will see if it helps! :) Ready for December to be here, having a bit of anxiety about everything twinge and feeling but I think that is totally normal for me. I just have to acknowledge all the feelings that I am having and deal with them as they come!

It is my 2 year wedding anniversary today but DH is at work. I think that we are going to celebrate it on his next day off so that he can at least feel rested and awake! :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> I'm also starting to worry about labor. So far this pregnancy I've been feeling like "eh, it's going to hurt..no big deal" but now I'm like OH CRAP IT'S GOING TO FREAKING HURT HOW AM I GOING TO DEAL WITH THIS?! My goal is to go without an epidural as I'm scared of all the possible side effects but I just don't know if I'll be able to handle the pain. I asked my husband last night if he'll be disappointed in me if I give in and he said no, and wanted to know if he should try to talk me out of it when the time comes or just let me get it. And I just don't know anymore!

You poor thing, I'm so sorry you are having a hard time thinking about painful things. I wouldn't beat yourself up about it at all if you end up getting an epi. Child birth is no joke, it's going to be painful. You are squeezing a watermelon out of a lemon for crying out loud!!! Its like trying to put a camel thru the eye of a needle. LOL Hun, in all honesty I would just worry about controlling your pain more than anything. If at the time of birth and dilation you can handle it, then Yay!! If it hurts to much and you are wearing yourself out from pain, then I would suggest an epidural. Listen to your body. Only you know how much you can handle. Best of luck hun!! Remember the reward for all the pain through it all though.


----------



## Crownjewelz

krippy said:


> it is my 2 year wedding anniversary today but dh is at work. I think that we are going to celebrate it on his next day off so that he can at least feel rested and awake! :)

happy anniversary!!!


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> Man things are getting so uncomfortable! The crotch pain has only gotten worse. I'm used to the crappy sleep, having to get up every hour to pee and switch what side I'm sleeping on. And to make matters worse, it's been getting up to around 108 degrees here for the past week, and my house has no central A/C, just swamp cooler which IS NOT cutting it! It's so damn hot and miserable! I am ready to get baby out, but I don't feel ready for baby yet! I'm also starting to worry about labor. So far this pregnancy I've been feeling like "eh, it's going to hurt..no big deal" but now I'm like OH CRAP IT'S GOING TO FREAKING HURT HOW AM I GOING TO DEAL WITH THIS?! My goal is to go without an epidural as I'm scared of all the possible side effects but I just don't know if I'll be able to handle the pain. I asked my husband last night if he'll be disappointed in me if I give in and he said no, and wanted to know if he should try to talk me out of it when the time comes or just let me get it. And I just don't know anymore!
> 
> But, today is going to be a good day and I'm going to focus on that for now. I have an hour prenatal massage at 11, and a dr. appointment at 3:30 that I've been looking forward to. I'm looking forward to hearing the details of that last growth ultrasound I had done a few weeks ago.
> 
> Hope all my preggo ladies are staying as cool and comfortable as possible, hope the two week wait goes by fast, and hoping you get your crosshairs Stef!

Like the other ladies have said, don't beat yourself up about it. The key to having an unmedicated birth is to be mentally and physically prepared. If you have an attitude that it will be so painful and you won't be able to handle it, then you probably won't. I would like to encourage you to see labor in a more positive light. Yes, it is naturally painful. But at the same time, it had been done plenty of years before pain meds were invented. You have to be able to relax. And learning as much as possible about it would help as well. Say to yourself, "I can do it. And even if I end up with an epidural, I am in charge and will give it my best." It is not impossible, even for a first baby. Hubby is there as a support and will help you through it. But ultimately, you know how much your body can handle and no one else can tell you otherwise. I wish you the best of luck and encourage you to focus on what you want. You can do it!!:thumbup:


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby!!

Seaweed, you look great!


----------



## shantehend

Good luck to the TTC ladies. Praying you get your BFPs soon.


----------



## shantehend

c1403 said:


> MrsMcD, Seaweed and myself....Its a race to see which of us September 13th ladies are first to go into labour

I believe it will be Seaweed, MrsMcD, and then c1403. :winkwink: But of course I could be wrong. It'll be exciting to see who goes first.


----------



## shantehend

Just in from my OB appt. BP is good, 114/80. Urine is clean, no protein or glucose. Had GBS test taken. Hopefully will have results next Tues. Cervix is a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. Woohoo!! Braxton Hicks getting closer together, but not a sign of immediate labor. Soon though. :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm gonna say in order its going to be....

Shante, MrsMcD, c1403 then seaweed


----------



## shantehend

How are the other ladies, Jewelz, Beeba, and Eeyore?


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I am at least on the road to answers. I went to the new place today and she sent me for a blood test. She said with all my tests, the most recent one being yesterday, I am more than likely pregnant. She said she didn't know what was wrong with the other place, and said when I get the results of the blood test, to go hit them over them head with them. She wants to confirm pregnancy before doing anything else. They are supposed to call me around 12 tomorrow with them

I know some of you may think I should have demanded a scan or beta's, but her plan sounds good to me. She said my spotting doesn't sound like anything serious, I have no fever or pain, so she's okay with waiting for the results before moving on. 

If I'm not, then of course there will be lots more tests, and if I am, she's going to refer me to a good ob/gyn. I like that she cared, that she listened to me, and made a plan. I feel so relieved that I'm going to get somewhere with this.


----------



## seaweed eater

Woooohooo! Great news all around, Shante!! :yipee: I really hope the GBS is negative, then you'll be even more able to move around during your labor -- even if the nurses want you in bed, they can't use the IV as an excuse!

Jcombs, I would have loved to hear about a scan but I think the lady at the new place sounds very reasonable. Especially the part about hitting the other place over the head with your blood test results. :haha: Soooo glad to hear things are finally moving forward for you.

Krippy, happy anniversary!! :happydance: Hope you guys get to celebrate soon. I bet you're right and it will be fun to be pregnant in the winter. My friend who was due last Dec got a big kick out of not feeling cold all the time even when everyone else did. Sorry about the aches and pains but glad you are feeling well overall :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

seaweed eater said:


> Woooohooo! Great news all around, Shante!! :yipee: I really hope the GBS is negative, then you'll be even more able to move around during your labor -- even if the nurses want you in bed, they can't use the IV as an excuse!
> 
> Jcombs, I would have loved to hear about a scan but I think the lady at the new place sounds very reasonable. Especially the part about hitting the other place over the head with your blood test results. :haha: Soooo glad to hear things are finally moving forward for you.
> 
> Krippy, happy anniversary!! :happydance: Hope you guys get to celebrate soon. I bet you're right and it will be fun to be pregnant in the winter. My friend who was due last Dec got a big kick out of not feeling cold all the time even when everyone else did. Sorry about the aches and pains but glad you are feeling well overall :hugs:

Thank you! Yes, she seemed very level headed, and she was absolutely magnificent at making me feel at ease. She made me laugh several times, which I haven't done in a while.She seemed pretty convinced that I'm pregnant. Very reassuring!


----------



## seaweed eater

When does everyone else have their first cervical exam? I'm thinking I'm going to decline exams unless/until we start talking about inducing...or at least ask the doctor not to tell me how things are going. I feel like either I'll be disappointed with the lack of progress or, if things have progressed, get very impatient, and either way I might as well stay in the dark. But maybe curiosity will get the better of me!

The exception is if we start talking about induction, because I plan to ask for a Foley induction and/or a sweep before scheduling an induction involving chemicals.


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> Well, I am at least on the road to answers. I went to the new place today and she sent me for a blood test. She said with all my tests, the most recent one being yesterday, I am more than likely pregnant. She said she didn't know what was wrong with the other place, and said when I get the results of the blood test, to go hit them over them head with them. She wants to confirm pregnancy before doing anything else. They are supposed to call me around 12 tomorrow with them
> 
> I know some of you may think I should have demanded a scan or beta's, but her plan sounds good to me. She said my spotting doesn't sound like anything serious, I have no fever or pain, so she's okay with waiting for the results before moving on.
> 
> If I'm not, then of course there will be lots more tests, and if I am, she's going to refer me to a good ob/gyn. I like that she cared, that she listened to me, and made a plan. I feel so relieved that I'm going to get somewhere with this.

Glad to hear you are on the road to getting anwers. I know you are so excited about tomorrow. Best of luck to you, and hopefully you will be holding a new LO in about 9 mos.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow seaweed you are really trying to go all natural huh? Good for you hun!! Much respect for you hun.


----------



## c1403

horseypants said:


> good morning favorite pregos :) i like hearing about the rules on counting movements! keep talking and dont let me derail the conversation. i just wanted to make a quick note that i'm pretty sure i o-ed and am two week waiting now. i dont have my hopes up very high because i was so moody around o time - i've been getting really annoyed at my other half and i do think it matters and might decrease the chances of sperm and egg getting along too...maybe that is bullhonkey though, or maybe i will plain get lucky and knocked up! steph how you doing? seaweed eater, gorgeous, just gorgeous!

Hey, I know how you mean regarding being moody around O time. I wanted to DTD as often as possible and OH wasnt having any of it so i was sulky most of hte time, it worked for us eventually. Unfortuantly when TTC its all we think about 24/7 and for the OH its not as much. Lets hope the moodyness helped and we see a BFP for you soon xxx


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Saw your FB post Shante...hope you are doing ok! :hugs: Not long for you I bet!
> 
> I'm ok, thanks. It's not the fact that I want this pg to end, even though I am uncomfortable. It's more knowing that I have to give her away. I want to spend some time with her until it's time for my move, which is 4 weeks postpartum. But I don't know if my family member would like that. It's just so hard, even though I know it's for the best. I just want to get it over with, the emotional part. But thanks for the concern.Click to expand...

Hun, what you are doing is amazing and very brave. Perhaps talk to the family member and explain what your feeling, I do not think its unreasonable to ask for time with the baby once she arrives, it would be good for you and her as she has been growing inside you all these months. I do feel for you and the emotional aspect however you seem very strong and I am sure you will work out the best way to deal with things. Were all here for you if you need it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> I'm gonna say in order its going to be....
> 
> Shante, MrsMcD, c1403 then seaweed

I agree with you Jewelz...Shante first (in the next two weeks i think) then I think the rest of us from 6th-20th September somewhere inbetween.

I have predcited 8th September for myself lol


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> When does everyone else have their first cervical exam? I'm thinking I'm going to decline exams unless/until we start talking about inducing...or at least ask the doctor not to tell me how things are going. I feel like either I'll be disappointed with the lack of progress or, if things have progressed, get very impatient, and either way I might as well stay in the dark. But maybe curiosity will get the better of me!
> 
> The exception is if we start talking about induction, because I plan to ask for a Foley induction and/or a sweep before scheduling an induction involving chemicals.

No idea when I have a cervical exam, its never been mentioned so far. Got my next appt with midwife on 21st and ill be 36+5 so maybe she'll mention then.

We dont talk about induction here until I am 40+ (overdue).
They do membrane sweeps for the first week your overdue and then if you go into the 2nd week they book you a bed for induction. Hope I dont end up induced. My SIL was booked in for her induction at 9am and luckily went into labour naturally the night before at 3am so she avoided it.


----------



## c1403

MrsMcD123 said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> Man things are getting so uncomfortable! The crotch pain has only gotten worse. I'm used to the crappy sleep, having to get up every hour to pee and switch what side I'm sleeping on. And to make matters worse, it's been getting up to around 108 degrees here for the past week, and my house has no central A/C, just swamp cooler which IS NOT cutting it! It's so damn hot and miserable! I am ready to get baby out, but I don't feel ready for baby yet! I'm also starting to worry about labor. So far this pregnancy I've been feeling like "eh, it's going to hurt..no big deal" but now I'm like OH CRAP IT'S GOING TO FREAKING HURT HOW AM I GOING TO DEAL WITH THIS?! My goal is to go without an epidural as I'm scared of all the possible side effects but I just don't know if I'll be able to handle the pain. I asked my husband last night if he'll be disappointed in me if I give in and he said no, and wanted to know if he should try to talk me out of it when the time comes or just let me get it. And I just don't know anymore!
> 
> But, today is going to be a good day and I'm going to focus on that for now. I have an hour prenatal massage at 11, and a dr. appointment at 3:30 that I've been looking forward to. I'm looking forward to hearing the details of that last growth ultrasound I had done a few weeks ago.
> 
> Hope all my preggo ladies are staying as cool and comfortable as possible, hope the two week wait goes by fast, and hoping you get your crosshairs Stef!

You know today is the first day I have sat back and thought holy moly I will be going into labour soon and I will have to give birth. So far i've had the same attitude as you that yeah ill go into labour, have a baby etc.
It was my mum that made me realise as she said she is starting to take her mobile to bed with her every night and keep it on 'just in case', and I havent even thought about all that yet.

I have no idea how i'll cope with pain, so I am trying to keep a open mind and see how it goes at the time, if I try to plan it to much then I know it will not go that way and I may end up stressed/upset.


----------



## c1403

Krippy said:


> I am feeling well, Thanks Seaweed! I am sooo ready for summer to be over and the heat to go away. I think I am really going to enjoy being pregnant in the winter, not looking forward to figuring out what I am going to wear when I am huge! Lol Been feeling lots of aches and pains but I am sure bubs is just going through a growth spurt and I have also been really active. I bought a maternity support belt but it is kind of uncomfortable so we will see if it helps! :) Ready for December to be here, having a bit of anxiety about everything twinge and feeling but I think that is totally normal for me. I just have to acknowledge all the feelings that I am having and deal with them as they come!
> 
> It is my 2 year wedding anniversary today but DH is at work. I think that we are going to celebrate it on his next day off so that he can at least feel rested and awake! :)

Happy Anniversary xxx

Being pregnant in winter is a good thing as you can get loads of lovely jumpers to show off your bump...the only thing for me would be coats as it gets so cold here in the UK you need a good coat that doesnt end up making you hot and I struggle with that normallly let alone when pregnant.

I am not enjoying our heat too, summer here is so strange, at the moment its humid but with outbreaks of rain and warm sun...so never feel comfy. Plus I have now been bitten by mosquitos which NEVER happens to me in the UK, I guess they love a pregnant lady. Like I need another thing to make me uncomfy lol xxx


----------



## c1403

Can someone please explain to me how to multi quote, I have just flooded one page with my individual replies lol xxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

you just click muti quote under each post you want to reply to, then press post reply and it will add all of them into the box for you to reply to :)

if that makes sense lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Crownjewelz said:


> Wow seaweed you are really trying to go all natural huh? Good for you hun!! Much respect for you hun.

Thanks hon :hugs: it's funny how set on it I am...I just think it works with my personality since I hate not being in control :haha: and I feel like I'm up for the challenge. But I like to think I won't be upset if I end up changing my mind...it's not like it's an important part of my identity.



c1403 said:


> We dont talk about induction here until I am 40+ (overdue).
> They do membrane sweeps for the first week your overdue and then if you go into the 2nd week they book you a bed for induction. Hope I dont end up induced. My SIL was booked in for her induction at 9am and luckily went into labour naturally the night before at 3am so she avoided it.

I really don't want to be induced either. :nope: My doctor said if everything is going well I won't have to be until 41 weeks, but if my BP stops behaving I don't think we'll want to wait too long past 37, so I'm aware that it could be earlier.

I think it's great that in the UK you are offered a sweep automatically before pitocin/prostaglandins. I don't think that's the case everywhere here. I'd rather avoid a sweep too since I have read that it increases the risk of waters breaking, but I'd definitely do that before pitocin.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sorry not to sound dumb but what is a sweep? 

Ladies, I seriously ate like a preggo today!! Oops!! 
Kolaches for breakfast, frito pie for lunch and pizza and cereal for dinner. All junk!! I don't feel bad about it since I don't eat like that very often. Back to fresh fruit and veggies tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

A sweep is when they stick in a finger and separate the membranes (i.e. the bag of waters) from the cervix. I think it is supposed to release prostaglandins. You can even have it done multiple times since it's not supposed to break anything, but you do need to be dilated enough for them to get in there.

Just one day of junk food is not a big deal at all! I ate nothing but junk food all of first tri, more or less. Much easier to focus on healthy food when you're not feeling sick! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy- I gotta say, I'm jealous that you'll be heavily pregnant in the cool months! I was thinking I'd hate it because any pressure at all on my belly hurts, even maternity pants but I have found that yoga pants are perfectly comfortable! I know you can't really plan on when you'll be heavily pregnant, but it would sure be nice if next time around, I get the cold months :)

Seaweed- I'm totally with you on wanting it natural and no induction! The idea of induction kinda freaks me out, I know that being induced almost doubles your chances of c-section, and even if not, I've heard pitocin induced contractions are waay worse than natural.

So I had my appointment today, had the GBS test which wasn't nearly as bad as I thought! He didn't even have to use a speculum. He asked if I wanted him to check my cervix and I said sure. So he tried, but he said my cervix was so anterior that the babys head was blocking it! He was able to feel where it was but couldn't feel enough to tell me if I'm dilated or anything. That's so crazy to know that he was able to feel the babys head! I wonder if baby felt his fingers lol :)

I also asked about the growth ultrasound a few weeks ago, he said he was measuring at about 6.5 lbs and was in the 78th percentile. He said he'll be a big baby, but nothing to worry about :) He also let me know that they actually don't allow inductions before 41 weeks unless there is a legitimate problem which made me feel really good. He also said that they do not schedule c-sections for large babys, they give mom a chance to do it on her own first. Another good thing! On my due date (if I make it that far) I go in for an NST and we'll go from there. But just to know that they won't induce or schedule c-sections unless absolutely necessary makes me feel so much better :)


----------



## jcombs35

Wow girls, wow... So the doc called me at 5 this evening, with neg results. Next she wants to do betas. I have never gone through this before, so could someone maybe explain to me how betas is going to help them? I honestly would just like an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or have any tumor or anything and be done with this.


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow indeed, Jcombs :hugs: I have no idea. I can't understand this at all...really hope everything is ok and you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I swear I don't even want to try anymore after this!


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> Wow girls, wow... So the doc called me at 5 this evening, with neg results. Next she wants to do betas. I have never gone through this before, so could someone maybe explain to me how betas is going to help them? I honestly would just like an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or have any tumor or anything and be done with this.

Wait- they said the blood test came back negative??? I don't understand how that's even possible with how many positives you've gotten! Even on the digitals! And if the blood test came back negative, why would they bother doing betas? 

Or is it possible that she meant that it was "negative" as in they didn't think your number was what it should be at?

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this :( :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Wow girls, wow... So the doc called me at 5 this evening, with neg results. Next she wants to do betas. I have never gone through this before, so could someone maybe explain to me how betas is going to help them? I honestly would just like an ultrasound to make sure I'm not ectopic or have any tumor or anything and be done with this.
> 
> Wait- they said the blood test came back negative??? I don't understand how that's even possible with how many positives you've gotten! Even on the digitals! And if the blood test came back negative, why would they bother doing betas?
> 
> Or is it possible that she meant that it was "negative" as in they didn't think your number was what it should be at?
> 
> I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this :( :hugs:Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was hoping one of you could tell me. What is the point in doing beta's at this point? She said, "It came back negative." I have no clue how it's possible. Wth is causing positive hpt's? And certainly if there is enough hcg for an hpt to pick up, how is the blood neg?:growlmad:


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping one of you could tell me. What is the point in doing beta's at this point? She said, "It came back negative." I have no clue how it's possible. Wth is causing positive hpt's? And certainly if there is enough hcg for an hpt to pick up, how is the blood neg?:growlmad:

Something seems fishy. When are you betas scheduled for?


----------



## jcombs35

MrsMcD123 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping one of you could tell me. What is the point in doing beta's at this point? She said, "It came back negative." I have no clue how it's possible. Wth is causing positive hpt's? And certainly if there is enough hcg for an hpt to pick up, how is the blood neg?:growlmad:
> 
> Something seems fishy. When are you betas scheduled for?Click to expand...

I don't know. She had called after office hours with the results, which may or may not have been nice of her. I have to call in the morning to schedule it. Hopefully can get it done tomorrow. I am so beyond confused!


----------



## shantehend

Jcombs, I am uncertain if urine and blood hcg concentrations differ. But I do know with my last mc, I had gotten positive urine results for 4 weeks afterward. Hoping that is not the case for you. Maybe your urine hcg is higher than your blood, if that is possible. Sorry that things are still up in the air.


----------



## Krippy

I think she probably means quantitative and qualitative blood tests. She may want the qualitative to see how much hcg is in your system. I don't want to scare or discourage you but this happened to me when I had my miscarriage. I was testing postive on HPTs including a digital but when my Dr. did betas they were really low and didn't rise and I ended up miscarrying the day he phoned me with the bad news. I am not saying that this is happening to you but it may be a possibility and I would always rather someone tells me the truth and not lie. I hope that this is not the case for you and you are just one of those women who are pregnant even though tests show that they are not! Thinking of you Jcombs and praying for you!

I am so excited about winter pregnancy...I actually am going to try to plan our next pregnancy that I get pregnant the end of the summer and give birth by spring so I don't have to feel so horrible during the summer. We will see how that planning goes lol My Dr. scratched the top of my babies head the last exam I had with RJ, it was so weird!


----------



## jcombs35

Thing is I don't even know when and if I've miscarried. Well it's obvious that I probably have. What I mean is, I haven't passed anything that seemed to be product of pregnancy. Will I continue to get bfp's until it has passed or been removed?


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> Thing is I don't even know when and if I've miscarried. Well it's obvious that I probably have. What I mean is, I haven't passed anything that seemed to be product of pregnancy. Will I continue to get bfp's until it has passed or been removed?

Well first and foremost, we are going to hope and pray that you haven't/don't miscarry. Second, I had passed the products of pregnancy and still continued to have a rise in hcg. My blood tests were even still positive and my hcg numbers rose until about 3 weeks afterward. Finally they started to drop. The doctor thinks some remained because they never did a d&c. It passed naturally and I was pregnant again my next full cycle.


----------



## jcombs35

I hope by some miracle, all is well in there, but all these negative tests have really messed with my emotions, and they have confused me. So I'm going to stop getting my hopes up. If everything turns out fine, it will be a wonderful surprise. Part of me just wants to go to the er, but my gut just keeps going against it.


----------



## c1403

Jcombs I havent got any advice as I dont really know all the medical terms, I really hope all is well and you havent had a mc. 
If it turns out you have dont give up trying, alot of us ladies had early mc's and have gone on to get pregnant again very soon after (for me it was my very next cycle)

Thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Jcombs, the only advice I can give you is I&#8217;m almost positive you probably are NOT having an ectopic. I got positive beta's and a high (and rising) hcg levels when I had mine. Hun, it actually sounds like you might have had a chemical. I'm not any kind of expert at all and I&#8217;m not saying that what has happen but I&#8217;m pretty sure you can rule out an ectopic. 
I would ask for an ultrasound on your next beta appointment to just make sure. 
With my ectopic they could never find a sac. That was my first clue something wasn't right. I really hope you get some answers soon. I know how frustrating it can be. It&#8217;s agonizing!! Much hugs and love to you today. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks Jewelz. I went to yet a diff ob/gyn today. They also said if it was ectopic, it WOULD have shown up in the blood test. They did a pelvic and an u/s, and there is nothing. As my spotting is now heavier, they said it's no longer classified as spotting and to count this as an AF. They couldn't explain the positive hpt's, but I agree that I've had a chemical. I've had bfp's before, and no matter how much I thought I was, there was no line. There is obviously some left over hcg in my urine, and I have heard that it takes longer for it to get out of your urine than it does your blood. Yep, pretty sure it was chemical!

That being said, I have mourned this loss for a long time now, and they gave me the go ahead to start trying again and also put me on pre natals. So now I am on cd 4. So so happy to be out of limbo!


----------



## shantehend

jcombs35 said:


> Thanks Jewelz. I went to yet a diff ob/gyn today. They also said if it was ectopic, it WOULD have shown up in the blood test. They did a pelvic and an u/s, and there is nothing. As my spotting is now heavier, they said it's no longer classified as spotting and to count this as an AF. They couldn't explain the positive hpt's, but I agree that I've had a chemical. I've had bfp's before, and no matter how much I thought I was, there was no line. There is obviously some left over hcg in my urine, and I have heard that it takes longer for it to get out of your urine than it does your blood. Yep, pretty sure it was chemical!
> 
> That being said, I have mourned this loss for a long time now, and they gave me the go ahead to start trying again and also put me on pre natals. So now I am on cd 4. So so happy to be out of limbo!

Glad you found some answers. Praying for you and sending you sticky dust for your next BFP. I'm sure it will happen soon for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm glad you've had some answers jcombs, i'm sorry its not the one you wanted.

afm, i called the hospital today and finally have an appointment for my transvaginal u/s!! apparently when the request came in they didn't change my address so they sent it to my old one. the appointment is on August 31st so i still have to wait another 2 weeks but at least i have a date now!


----------



## shantehend

Good for some progress, Stef!!


----------



## shantehend

Forgot to mention my OB said baby's head is posterior. Now I have to work on turning her around. I had some anxiety about a posterior baby, but I quickly worked through it. Either way, I can still have a positive, unmedicated birth. I am researching now and doing some preparation. In looking back at my only posterior birth, the baby was 1 week late and labor lasted forever to me(not to mention back labor). But I'm bearing in mind that every baby and every birth isn't the same. Trying some positive self-affirmations. Anyone else's baby in posterior position? Heading to work for a few hours. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## horseypants

hi shante <3

jcopmbs, i'm sorry 

i thought i o-ed the day before yesterday and now im not so sure. my temp hasnt gone up much (though this could be due to temping five hours earlier than last week) and tmi, im still wet. -doesn't cm dry up after o? are there exceptions to this? ....i have had ewcm a few days later, like in the lead up to bfp or af, but usually, doesnt it dry up right after o? anyway, i still think i o-ed, but there's more ambiguity than i expected. my mood has lightened.... that's not a great sign either though is it? cause isnt progesterone supposed to go up and make ya feel like half pms-y? haha. yesterday i was thinking, yay! i bet there are TWO eggs! I want twins! ...today, im just hoping i really managed to o! xo


----------



## shantehend

Hello there horsey!! :hi: Sorry I can't help with the temping. I tried it a few days one cycle and then gave it up. Hoping you O-ed as well.


----------



## StefanieC

horsey, have you tried adding a higher temp in for tomorrow and seeing what happens. It might just need one more temp to predict o for you.


----------



## horseypants

that's what im betting on. it wont let me enter future temps though. im also thinking that our timing with the bd may not have been as good as i thought if i o-ed yesterday instead of the day before....and im also thinking maybe we'd better get on it tonight just in case!

UPDATE: Tee hee. Steph, scratch all that, yay :). If I get a higher temp tomorrow, it will put the crosshairs down yesterday :) thanks for the tip. now if only i could say screw it to the early schedule tomorrow and wake up at a reasonable time, i'd for sure get crosshairs. ...maybe if i get the higher temp on friday, it will still look good. kind of ridiculous how happy charting can make ya :)


----------



## jcombs35

I'm going to start charting and temping. Any suggestions? It seems so overwhelming~!


----------



## StefanieC

horseypants said:


> that's what im betting on. it wont let me enter future temps though. im also thinking that our timing with the bd may not have been as good as i thought if i o-ed yesterday instead of the day before....and im also thinking maybe we'd better get on it tonight just in case!
> 
> UPDATE: Tee hee. Steph, scratch all that, yay :). If I get a higher temp tomorrow, it will put the crosshairs down yesterday :) thanks for the tip. now if only i could say screw it to the early schedule tomorrow and wake up at a reasonable time, i'd for sure get crosshairs. ...maybe if i get the higher temp on friday, it will still look good. kind of ridiculous how happy charting can make ya :)

i know what you mean, some days how my chart looks can dictate my mood for the day lol.


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs35 said:


> I'm going to start charting and temping. Any suggestions? It seems so overwhelming~!

fertilityfriend.com is the best as far as i've seen, if you click on a ticker for it saying 'cd....' in one of our signatures it will take you there so you can sign up.
then you need a bbt thermometer which measures to 2 decimal places eg 97.53F. you can get Fahrenheit or Celsius depending on your preference, i got mine from amazon. then just take your temp the same time each morning as soon as you wake up before doing anything, not even speaking, drinking or getting up or anything. just input it onto the website and it'll track it for you :)


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks! I had already gone there and just got an email back so I can learn how to do it. Do you have to use a bbt thermometer? Can it be done with a regular one?


----------



## horseypants

use a bbt thermometer. i got one at target that i really like - it's pink and white.

and my advice is dont get too hung up on accuracy. just do your best to temp when you wake up or the second you remember and always write it down right away. patterns will start to emerge. 

i use the fertility friend ap for iphone and love it


----------



## jcombs35

Oh darn. That means more waiting til I can get to the store! lol. Don't have an iphone, cause it's hard to get service here, but I do have my computer!


----------



## horseypants

keep a notepad and pen next to your bed, with said thermometer. you can use target dot com instead of making a trip!


----------



## jcombs35

I'm on it! lol Thanks ladies!


----------



## StefanieC

I've got the android ff app on my phone and I love it too. It makes it much easier to input the info as I don't have to turn my laptop on especially.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh another thing about temping, is the website will tell you that you have to do it at the same time every day, and only do it after something like 4 or 5 hours of solid sleep. But I know at least in my case, I didn't wake up at the same time every morning, and it was NEVER after that many solid hours of sleep as I've always been the type to have to get up to pee several times a night. Sometimes I had gotten up to pee just an hour before temping, and I did it for 7-8 months and every month there was still always a very clear temperature shift indicating ovulation. 

So what I'm saying is don't stress about doing it at the same exact time or only after a certain amount of uninterrupted hours! The whole thing is really easy if you use fertility friend, and in difficult times it'll always give you at least a tiny little something to look forward to :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Jcombs, I'm so sorry. :hugs:
Temping is a really great tool, and I'm excited for you to start this next chapter.


----------



## jcombs35

Me too! Thanks for the advice ladies. I'm so glad to be moving on.


----------



## c1403

Jcombs sorry to hear that you had a chemical, at least you now know and can concentrate on your next cycle, get in plenty of BD xx 

I had a early chemical the cycle before I got my bfp....I had a few BFPS and then AF/Chemical a week later, and then 4 weeks after that I got this BFP with no other AF in between....fingers crossed its the same for you.

As for temping, I cant help as I never tried it and it seemed way to complicated. Good luck to you all though.
xxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I got an update from sunkiss today!! She says she misses as of you ladies and she hopes to check in sometime today.


So I have had my second day in a row now that I have had a puking session after lunch. How fun! Hormones.....


----------



## jcombs35

c1403 said:


> Jcombs sorry to hear that you had a chemical, at least you now know and can concentrate on your next cycle, get in plenty of BD xx
> 
> I had a early chemical the cycle before I got my bfp....I had a few BFPS and then AF/Chemical a week later, and then 4 weeks after that I got this BFP with no other AF in between....fingers crossed its the same for you.
> 
> As for temping, I cant help as I never tried it and it seemed way to complicated. Good luck to you all though.
> xxxxx

Thanks! I think it seems complicated too! Whenever someone starts talking about it on here, I'm like, "huh?" lol :shrug:


----------



## seaweed eater

The nice thing about temping is that if you use FF, and especially if you're also on BnB, it's really not that complicated! All you need to do is take and record your temps, and you can totally outsource all of the interpretation to the automatic FF software and to geeks like me who enjoy looking at charts. :p


----------



## MrsMcD123

I agree with you all, it seems super complicated at first and overwhelming, but all you need to do is check your temp first thing in the morning, write it down, enter it into FF and the rest is taken care of by FF :)


----------



## jcombs35

That's what it seemed like to me as well, after I got on the site and looked around. I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## horseypants

Crownjewelz said:


> So I have had my second day in a row now that I have had a puking session after lunch. How fun! Hormones.....

you lucky duck!!!!! i wanna join you in puke land soon!!!!! i'm still hoping i o-ed ;)


----------



## horseypants

jcombs, in case you need any more convincing, i think temping is going to be good for you like it was for me. when things get confusing, it can give you a clearer idea of what is going on. like after my last mc, i could see very clearly that my temps corresponded to hcg going down and that sort of thing. i wasnt temping during my chemical (my first bpf about a year ago) and the NOT KNOWING what was going on in my body really made me mad! i think if i had been temping, it would have been less traumatic for me. also, even with this last mmc, since my miscarriage, i have had that feeling like i am so sure i am pregnant, but i'm getting neg prego tests, and the temping and clear view of where i'm at in my cycle has helped me avoid a lot of the messing with my head mixed signals my body and mind have been sending me. ttc is really a mindf*&^ sometimes, and temping helps tell you the "secrets" of the female condition :p


----------



## jcombs35

That's exactly why I want to do it, besides the obvious of course. I mean, deep down, I knew that I was pregnant and that I was going to lose it, but then I kept having that doctor telling me how impossible it was, and of course the different tests saying different things, and if I had been temping before, I would have known at least when I o'd, instead of having no clue. 

Looking back, I wonder if the digi with conception only showed 1-2 because my levels were falling or had just never gotten that high. Kinda makes sense now, but I don't ever want to go through this again!


----------



## horseypants

sorry for what you went through. xo hugs sweety!


----------



## Melanieanne77

I was just thinking that if Im not pregnant this month Id give temping a go and lo and behold you girls have spelled it all out for me!

Yay! Thanks!

melanieanne77


----------



## horseypants

melanie anne, don't get hung up on doing it "perfectly" just do your best and pm me if i can help :)


----------



## shantehend

Good luck with everything, Melanieanne!!


----------



## horseypants

shante, how are you feeling today? not to push, but did you have the talk with your family member?


----------



## EeyoreGirl

I had a dr appointment yesterday. When the medical assistant brought me back to the room she was carrying a bottle of orange stuff. Waaahhhh. Anyway they asked me to drink it before my appointment and then said they would draw my blood an hour later. Soooo then, a 1st year resident came in for my appointment!! He was very nice but clearly uncomfortable and couldn't answer any of my questions about cord blood banking. Uggghh. When I checked out, they asked when I need to come back. I told them I assumed in 1 month. She went back and asked and told me in two weeks!!! Isn't it too early to start coming in every 2 weeks? Did the Dr. make a mistake lol?


----------



## jcombs35

EeyoreGirl said:


> I had a dr appointment yesterday. When the medical assistant brought me back to the room she was carrying a bottle of orange stuff. Waaahhhh. Anyway they asked me to drink it before my appointment and then said they would draw my blood an hour later. Soooo then, a 1st year resident came in for my appointment!! He was very nice but clearly uncomfortable and couldn't answer any of my questions about cord blood banking. Uggghh. When I checked out, they asked when I need to come back. I told them I assumed in 1 month. She went back and asked and told me in two weeks!!! Isn't it too early to start coming in every 2 weeks? Did the Dr. make a mistake lol?

Ugh, hate that orange stuff! Yeah you usually don't start going back to them every two weeks til the last tri or so. Unless there's a problem. Maybe he just didn't know because he's "new?" lol


----------



## horseypants

perhaps he wanted you seen earlier because he sensed his services were inadequate xo


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Sunkiss- I am soooo happy for you and your family. Fayth is beautiful!!

Jcombs- Sorry you had to go through all of that. Glad you have a plan to start temping and hope you get your bfp soon!!

MrsMcD- You look so beautiful! I hope I look that great at your stage. So excited your turn will be coming soon.

Crown- Yay!! Symptoms! Sorry you aren't feeling well, but glad you are on your journey to your rainbow!!

Happy Thursday to all the B&B ladies!! Baby dust to those TTC, and a relaxing day to the rest. (hugs)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok all my September ladies and Krippy & Eeyorgirl....

When did all of you ladies end up having to buy a new bra? I swear I am spilling out already. I bought 2 new bras yesterday and a sleeping bra. My :holly: hurt so bad when I get up to go potty in the night. I have to hold my boobs to my chest when I get up and walk to the restroom. My boobs have never hurt this bad EVER before. Hopefully its a good sign. Hey, whatever it is... I'll take it!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Melanieanne, good luck with temping, and let us know if you need any help :thumbup:

EeyoreGirl, how strange! I didn't start every 2 weeks until 30 weeks. And then I only had like one of those because my doctor wanted to start weekly appointments early at 33. Did you hear back about the GD screening yet? Fingers crossed!

Jewelz, I'll preface this by saying that my chest has always been the first thing to grow if I gain any weight. But I did start spilling out right away, like within a week or two. I held off until about 8-9 weeks before buying new bras, because I didn't want to spend a lot of money and then only wear them for a week or something, but by then I had grown 2-3 cup sizes. :dohh: And yeah they HURT like heck throughout all of first trimester...and once that went away they itched really badly for most of second tri. I hope that doesn't happen to you, because it was super annoying.

The joys, eh?? :wacko:

Happy 36 weeks to my due date buddies :happydance: next stop FULL TERM!!!

I'm glad to have a doctor appointment this morning. Yesterday morning I had a dream that something was wrong with the baby :cry: and I woke up in a panic and thought I might go in for reduced movements, but eventually I calmed down after I felt him move a lot again. He really has slowed down a lot though. It used to feel like he never stopped moving, but now he stays still most of the time and just moves a lot every so often. Everything I read says it's normal but it's hard not to worry. Anyone else finding the same thing?


----------



## shantehend

horseypants said:


> shante, how are you feeling today? not to push, but did you have the talk with your family member?

I haven't had the talk with my family member yet. I will see her this weekend when she does my hair, so I will bring it up then. I am feeling ok. Been having BHs all night long. I could barely sleep so I just did breathing exercises with each one. I know real labor contractions are more painful, but it's a good practice. 



Crownjewelz said:


> Ok all my September ladies and Krippy & Eeyorgirl....
> 
> When did all of you ladies end up having to buy a new bra? I swear I am spilling out already. I bought 2 new bras yesterday and a sleeping bra. My :holly: hurt so bad when I get up to go potty in the night. I have to hold my boobs to my chest when I get up and walk to the restroom. My boobs have never hurt this bad EVER before. Hopefully its a good sign. Hey, whatever it is... I'll take it!!

Sorry I'm no help there. I haven't needed new bras. I have always been 36B/C except when engorged. At one stage I noticed they didn't fit right, but for some reason its fine now. Maybe they grew a little and then shrunk back. LOL.


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl said:


> I had a dr appointment yesterday. When the medical assistant brought me back to the room she was carrying a bottle of orange stuff. Waaahhhh. Anyway they asked me to drink it before my appointment and then said they would draw my blood an hour later. Soooo then, a 1st year resident came in for my appointment!! He was very nice but clearly uncomfortable and couldn't answer any of my questions about cord blood banking. Uggghh. When I checked out, they asked when I need to come back. I told them I assumed in 1 month. She went back and asked and told me in two weeks!!! Isn't it too early to start coming in every 2 weeks? Did the Dr. make a mistake lol?

When I had my glucose tolerance test the orange drink actually tasted pretty good. I guess they've upgraded. LOL. Are you considered High Risk? Usually high risk patients are seen more often early on in the second trimester.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crown- I still think I need to buy yet more bras!! I would only buy a few at a time. I feel like they are STILL growing :/ In the 1st trimester they hurt bad and I often held them to my chest ESPECIALLY at night.

Should I call the dr office and ask ladies? I am not considered high risk that I know of....


----------



## horseypants

i say call and ask - ease your mind xo


----------



## shantehend

I would call. They really have no reason to see you every two weeks at this point unless you are at higher risk.


----------



## shantehend

My back has started to ache last night, along with the braxton hicks. So I guess she really is posterior. Ugh! Gotta get her to turn before next week, when I am hoping to go into labor.


----------



## StefanieC

i think that boobs growing is one of the things i'm least looking forward to, they are already pretty big and i don't like it as it is.

i called the docs to get my blood test results but apparently they are behind so a doctor hasn't looked at them yet and i have to call back tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## Crownjewelz

YES! That was totally me for the last few nights in a row. I get up to pee and I want to cry they hurt so bad. Crazy! Im sure my hubby loves that Im always holding my boobs and rubbing them. Freak! :blush:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Ok all my September ladies and Krippy & Eeyorgirl....
> 
> When did all of you ladies end up having to buy a new bra? I swear I am spilling out already. I bought 2 new bras yesterday and a sleeping bra. My :holly: hurt so bad when I get up to go potty in the night. I have to hold my boobs to my chest when I get up and walk to the restroom. My boobs have never hurt this bad EVER before. Hopefully its a good sign. Hey, whatever it is... I'll take it!!

Honestly, I've just worn sports bras this whole pregnancy. At some point my bras started getting too tight in the back, but sports bras are so damn comfortable and I didn't want to go buy new bras and then outgrow them. I recently sized myself and I've gone from a 38DD to a 40DD so my cup size hasn't gone up at all but my ribs have definitely expanded. So I ordered myself a couple of sports nursing bras and will go from there. 




seaweed eater said:


> Happy 36 weeks to my due date buddies :happydance: next stop FULL TERM!!!
> 
> I'm glad to have a doctor appointment this morning. Yesterday morning I had a dream that something was wrong with the baby :cry: and I woke up in a panic and thought I might go in for reduced movements, but eventually I calmed down after I felt him move a lot again. He really has slowed down a lot though. It used to feel like he never stopped moving, but now he stays still most of the time and just moves a lot every so often. Everything I read says it's normal but it's hard not to worry. Anyone else finding the same thing?

I had a crazy dream about my baby last night that freaked me out too! All of a sudden I saw something the size of a golf ball rolling up and down and all around my stomach, so I grabbed my husband and said "LOOK!!!!" It was going around like crazy then all of a sudden we saw a foot sticking out from under my skin, it was so clear that we could make out all of his toes. But it was TINY. Then all of a sudden, he popped all the way out (but still under the skin!) and he was small enough to fit in one hand and I started freaking out because that was WAY too small for how far along I am, and my husband starts telling me it's no big deal. Then we can see he's grabbing on the cord, shoves it into his mouth and starts choking! So I start trying to pat him on the back but there's nothing I could do. It was really disturbing :(

I'm pretty sure I had that dream because I've been feeling him quite a bit less too and just last night I was worrying about it and talking to my husband about it. Whenever I start to worry too much I grab my phone, but it to my lower belly and put on some music and pretty much every time I get at least a kick or two from him which helps. But yes, I've been worrying about the exact same thing. I hate not being able to see what's going on in there and I keep getting worried that something is going to happen with his cord :(


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, trust me I've had some crazy dreams as well this pregnancy. I even stopped watching television for 3 months for fear it would make my dreams crazier. It definitely has to do with pregnancy. And they seem so real at the time, its really crazy!! But your LO will be just fine.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry you're having weird dreams too, MrsMcD :hugs: how funny, mine had something to do with the baby's size, too.

Just came back from the doctor and he reassured me that it's very normal to be feeling a LOT less movement at this stage. The NST looked really good so that was very reassuring as well.

He offered a cervical check since I'd called on Mon about having contractions, but I said no! :happydance: He said he'd like to start checking it weekly starting next week, so that he can compare from week to week or see if there's been any progression if I think I'm in labor. I said that was fine as long as he doesn't tell me any numbers! :haha: It's more important to me to avoid having the checks once I'm actually in labor, since I don't want the discomfort messing me up when I'm in the zone. For now, I don't really care.


----------



## shantehend

Glad things are going well, Seaweed!!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

1 hr glucose came back elevated :( 
Freaking out...sniff sniff


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> 1 hr glucose came back elevated :(
> Freaking out...sniff sniff

Try not to worry, a LOT of people fail the one hour and pass the three hour no problem :hugs: :) Do you know what the number was?


----------



## jcombs35

Yeah don't freak out just yet. With my second and third ones, mine levels were elevated with the one hour, but fine when I did the three hour one.


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah I've known plenty of people with false positives on the one hour. It sucks that you have to take the next one, but you still have a great chance of not having GD :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Got my basal thermometer today! Yay!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay so I'm too excited, the nursery is pretty much done and I couldn't be happier with how things came out!! :happydance: I put together this little album. https://imgur.com/a/1Qjzw#0


----------



## cckarting

SO CUTE MRS MCD! i love it! are those stickers?


----------



## jcombs35

So not to make everyone sad, but I took another hpt today, and the line is completely gone. To be honest, I was starting to wonder "what if I can't ever use hpt's again because they always do this?" Now I know! Also finally feel like it has finally ended, if that makes sense.


----------



## MrsMcD123

cckarting said:


> SO CUTE MRS MCD! i love it! are those stickers?

Thank you :) Yep, they're decal type stickers so they easily peel off and stick back up if you need to re-adjust them.


----------



## MrsMcD123

jcombs35 said:


> So not to make everyone sad, but I took another hpt today, and the line is completely gone. To be honest, I was starting to wonder "what if I can't ever use hpt's again because they always do this?" Now I know! Also finally feel like it has finally ended, if that makes sense.

I'm sorry :hugs: I'm glad you're getting closure though, it really sucks not knowing what is going on. :nope:


----------



## Krippy

Cutest room in the world MrsMcD! It looks so amazing! You are so handy!

Don't worry Eeyore I failed my 1 hour test my last pregnancy and passed my 3 hour test no problem. They are just sending me straight for the 3 hour test this time around! lol

Good news that your HPTs are clear and negative...Now you can start fresh hun!

Glad the NST went well Seaweed. I have to do them twice a week starting at 32 weeks and not looking forward to them. I had them last time and I found them really stressful. It was at my last NST that they found that RJ had passed away. I think it will be really hard to go back to the same hospital, in the same rooms, with the same nurses, etc. Maybe it will be comforting too...Not sure. Starting to feel a bit more anxious as time goes on in this pregancy, as well as RJs birthday coming up. I have next week off of babysitting so I am going to spend some much needed time resting and organizing. Hoping that will make me feel better.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Glad the NST went well Seaweed. I have to do them twice a week starting at 32 weeks and not looking forward to them. I had them last time and I found them really stressful. It was at my last NST that they found that RJ had passed away. I think it will be really hard to go back to the same hospital, in the same rooms, with the same nurses, etc. Maybe it will be comforting too...Not sure. Starting to feel a bit more anxious as time goes on in this pregancy, as well as RJs birthday coming up. I have next week off of babysitting so I am going to spend some much needed time resting and organizing. Hoping that will make me feel better.

I'm so sorry you're going to have to go back.. I couldn't imagine finding out such devastating news and then having to go back to the same place for the same tests :hugs: If you don't mind my asking, did you have any idea that something was wrong? You're going to have someone there with you right?


----------



## StefanieC

Wow MrsMcD that room is amazing! I missed why you got stuff from the Ellen show tho.


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> Wow MrsMcD that room is amazing! I missed why you got stuff from the Ellen show tho.

Every year she does this big huge Mothers Day special where she fills the audience with first time mom's to be, and everyone gets thousands of dollars worth of gear. We all got $8,000 worth of stuff, it was nuts! I got on because I'd been checking her website first thing every morning waiting for them to put up the application and as soon as it was up, I applied right away and got a call the next day :)


----------



## seaweed eater

AAAAHH MRSMCD, SO CUTE! :happydance: I love it.

Krippy, I can't believe you found out during the NST that RJ had passed away. That is absolutely terrifying. :hugs: I can't imagine going back to the same place. Did you have any warning signs with him? I can't remember. Gosh, I keep thinking of you and RJ these days. So incredibly scary. I really hope everything turns out well for all of us. :hugs:

Jcombs, I'm sorry for the evidence of your loss, but glad for the closure. Now your body is ready to try again. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls! The warning signs with RJ were slow down in movement with him, headache, high blood pressure, and weight gain with me. I gained 20 pounds in 1 week of water, etc. I felt so horrible those last days and that was why we were doing the NSTs. I saw an OB when I was sent to the hospital for these symptoms but he said that my cervix wasn't favourable and I had to wait 7-10 days, 1 week later RJ had passed. Thank goodness that I don't have that Dr. as my OB now. I have 2 really supportive doctors that are with me all the way. I think I knew deep down that something was wrong with RJ but I let the Dr. tell me what to do rather than use my mother's instinct. It will always be my deepest regret...The only advice I have and listen to your heart and body~! Doctors are not always right! If I feel even remotely the same this time around I will not be leaving that hospital until I have this bubs in my arms. Didn't mean to scare anyone! Hugs to you all!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Thanks girls! The warning signs with RJ were slow down in movement with him, headache, high blood pressure, and weight gain with me. I gained 20 pounds in 1 week of water, etc. I felt so horrible those last days and that was why we were doing the NSTs. I saw an OB when I was sent to the hospital for these symptoms but he said that my cervix wasn't favourable and I had to wait 7-10 days, 1 week later RJ had passed. Thank goodness that I don't have that Dr. as my OB now. I have 2 really supportive doctors that are with me all the way. I think I knew deep down that something was wrong with RJ but I let the Dr. tell me what to do rather than use my mother's instinct. It will always be my deepest regret...The only advice I have and listen to your heart and body~! Doctors are not always right! If I feel even remotely the same this time around I will not be leaving that hospital until I have this bubs in my arms. Didn't mean to scare anyone! Hugs to you all!

Wow. Was anything done about that dr?!? I can't believe with all those things going on that POS said you had to wait 7-10 days! That seems at the very least like severe negligence! 20 lbs in one week and he brushed it off? :growlmad: I hope you never have to look at that POS for the rest of your life, I couldn't imagine.. :nope:


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, the photos are lovely!! I wish I had some sense of interior design. LOL


----------



## Krippy

I know...he is the head of obstetrics as well. You would think he would know the difference but on the other hand maybe they see things like this everyday and it turns out fine. Either way I know it wasn't his intention but I still don't want to ever look at him again. They did investigations, etc. but nothing was found. What a POS...perfect words by the way! I know that nobody meant for this to happen but it did...it really will be hard the first time I go back but if this bubs is a positive experience (which I know it will be) I will feel a lot better. Just have to get through the next 15 weeks. Feels good to know I have you girls though...makes things a lot easier!


----------



## jcombs35

That is an awesome nursery MrsMcD!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh Krippy, that is extremely negligent of that doctor. I'm so sorry you were treated that way. It's so unfair that things like that can happen and nothing can ever make up for it. :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

MrsMcD123 said:


> EeyoreGirl said:
> 
> 
> 1 hr glucose came back elevated :(
> Freaking out...sniff sniff
> 
> Try not to worry, a LOT of people fail the one hour and pass the three hour no problem :hugs: :) Do you know what the number was?Click to expand...

152. But they sprung the test on me. I ate breakfast but the girl who brought me in said it was fine.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Mrs McD I love the nursery!! Adorable.

Krippy- I am so sorry you went through that. I can't wait to celebrate with you when you hold your baby in your arms.

Really rough day. Sisters are driving me crazy. ARRRGGHH. lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

EeyoreGirl said:


> MrsMcD123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EeyoreGirl said:
> 
> 
> 1 hr glucose came back elevated :(
> Freaking out...sniff sniff
> 
> Try not to worry, a LOT of people fail the one hour and pass the three hour no problem :hugs: :) Do you know what the number was?Click to expand...
> 
> 152. But they sprung the test on me. I ate breakfast but the girl who brought me in said it was fine.Click to expand...

Yeah I ate a big huge dinner complete with ice cream right before doing mine :dohh: Mine came back right around 150 also.


----------



## jcombs35

They don't tell you to fast before it, do they? From what I can recall, they just kinda pop it on you one day. I remember with mine, it was always just a few points too high, but I still kinda freaked.


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG that nursery is too cute!! I cant wait to do ours in December. Woo-Hoo! I think that will be my favorite part about getting ready for baby.


----------



## shantehend

I found a good site for help during labor if anyone is interested. I only glanced through and printed out some of the positions. Will read them later as now I have to go to work.

https://transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/parented/pain/positions.htm

https://transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/parented/laborbirth/active.htm


----------



## jcombs35

Oh my word, the cramping has begun! (I thought it already had..) Ouch ouch ouch!!!!!!! Now as far as charting, do I count AF as the first day this spotting started or when the flow got heavy and crampy?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies, here is a link to one of the funniest shows for pregnant woman. This episode is of birth. Sooooo funny! Have a watch for a good laugh! 

https://www.hulu.com/watch/291055 

Up All Night with Christina Applegate


----------



## StefanieC

jcombs35 said:


> Oh my word, the cramping has begun! (I thought it already had..) Ouch ouch ouch!!!!!!! Now as far as charting, do I count AF as the first day this spotting started or when the flow got heavy and crampy?

first day of full flow :)


----------



## StefanieC

argh i just called up for my blood test results and they still haven't looked at them so i have to wait til Monday to call again :growlmad:


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. I kinda thought so cause when the ob/gyn looked he said it looked like "I was trying to start my period." Need to go adjust ff! lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> argh i just called up for my blood test results and they still haven't looked at them so i have to wait til Monday to call again :growlmad:

Oh that's ridiculous! I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

steph, that is really ridiculous. gr! when you call on monday, if they don't have your results, raise a stink. or better yet, call back right now and say you'd like to know before the weekend. press them and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## StefanieC

they're closed now so i'll have to wait til monday now anyway :(

on the brightside, James has informed me we are having Chinese food for dinner tonight :)


----------



## horseypants

yummmm :)

sometimes the time difference between us trips me up. chew 'em out on monday!


----------



## StefanieC

i will! the time difference throws me a bit sometimes too, although it usually means when i wake up in the morning i have lots to read on here :)


----------



## shantehend

My back is totally aching today. But no signs of labor yet. When I wake up tomorrow I will be full term. Woohoo. Thank you God I'm making it. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow congrats Shante!! Full term is something to celebrate. We need a belly shot ma'am!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'm starting to learn to eat something when I get out of bed or it ruins my whole day with nausea. Whew... It's been rough lately but I'm totally making it and appreciating it every second while I have it. It's making heartburn that much worse though. Honestly I'm not sure if that's what's causing me to feel so yucky. 

Yay 6 weeks today!! In 5 days I will have gone the furthest I've ever been. Gestational.
I'm excited. Grow baby H GROW!!


----------



## shantehend

Happy 6 Weeks Jewelz!!:happydance: Yes baby H, grow big and strong for mama and papa.

I will post a bump pic tomorrow. I am hoping to be in labor sometime before next Sunday.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm 10dpo today according to ff, but I could be 11dpo or not have ovulated at all :shrug: either way bfn this morning.


----------



## shantehend

It's ok Stef. May still be too early for you. There is still hope until AF shows. FXed for you!!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 6 weeks Jewelz! Grow rainbow grow!


----------



## shantehend

:happydance: Made it to 37 wks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







37 wks (400x600).jpg
File size: 190 KB
Views: 3









37 weeks (400x600).jpg
File size: 195.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## seaweed eater

Love the bump, Shante! :thumbup: Congrats on full term!!! I think you're our first one right? I can't wait to hit 37 weeks on Thurs :happydance:

How are we all doing? Hope everyone is feeling well and has had a good weekend!


----------



## shantehend

My mini rant for the day:
I've decided to revise my birth plan. Only because if I have my heart set on no epidural and I cave I would be so disappointed in myself. SO I have decided to labor as long as I can without one and then get it if/when I feel I need it. But I am still going to be as active as possible and have a heplock and intermittent monitoring. My fear is that with her being posterior my labor would stall after water is broken and I would have to have my first ever c-section. So I am going to try all the techniques I've learned on spinningbabies.com and other sited to be active during my labor. My goal at this point is to avoid a c-section. I know I can have a posterior baby over 8 lbs vaginally. And I don't think she is anywhere near 8 lbs. It's just the fear of her getting stuck in the wrong postion after I have tried everything. We shall see how things go.


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Love the bump, Shante! :thumbup: Congrats on full term!!! I think you're our first one right? I can't wait to hit 37 weeks on Thurs :happydance:
> 
> How are we all doing? Hope everyone is feeling well and has had a good weekend!

Outside of my posterior labor fear, I feel pretty good. Had a ton of braxton hicks today, but no sign of her coming yet. So I guess I have about another week. Then again labor can come on rapidly overnight. Not getting sleep like I would like, but other than that no real complaints. No swelling, no shortness of breath, no headaches. Only a little backache, but not too bad. Hope everyone else is feeling well!!


----------



## seaweed eater

shantehend said:


> My mini rant for the day:
> I've decided to revise my birth plan. Only because if I have my heart set on no epidural and I cave I would be so disappointed in myself. SO I have decided to labor as long as I can without one and then get it if/when I feel I need it. But I am still going to be as active as possible and have a heplock and intermittent monitoring. My fear is that with her being posterior my labor would stall after water is broken and I would have to have my first ever c-section. So I am going to try all the techniques I've learned on spinningbabies.com and other sited to be active during my labor. My goal at this point is to avoid a c-section. I know I can have a posterior baby over 8 lbs vaginally. And I don't think she is anywhere near 8 lbs. It's just the fear of her getting stuck in the wrong postion after I have tried everything. We shall see how things go.

:hugs: Aw hon, I think this is a very reasonable revision. I really don't want an epidural but, like you, I'd much rather avoid a C section...if an epidural will help with that then I'd definitely prefer to have one. It's impossible to know how things are going to go.

I keep thinking about what our birth class teacher said...7-8 cm is when you're most likely to think you can't do it anymore and want to give up, but if you've gotten that far you're almost done and can definitely make it to 10. :thumbup:

Who knows what will happen but I hope both of us -- all of us! -- get the births we want. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Is anyone elses crotch freaking KILLING them?? Getting up from sitting down or laying is excruciating to me, it hurts so damn bad! I've also been getting really really sharp stabbing pains in what I'm thinking is my cervix. And I'm pretty sure I've been losing little pieces of my mucus plug. I'm really hoping this guy is getting ready to show up, I can't imagine going another month and this all getting worse! He's dropped too. But I know none of this is really any good indication that labor is going to start. But man this boy is huge already. People around me have been starting to predict when he'll come. Nobody thinks he's going to stick around til his due date, everyone is predicting the end of this month or the beginning of next. I'll have to post the picture with my husband and child birth teacher from our last class on Thursday. I don't know what it is about the mirror I take all my self pictures in but I always look way smaller in those self pictures than I do in pictures other people take. I got my camera back from the guy that took it, looked at it and yelled out "OH MY GOSH!!" It was shocking! I'll post it tomorrow, I'm telling you guys I'm freaking MASSIVE!


----------



## seaweed eater

Haha MrsMcD, I'm excited to see this photo. :p I'm feeling the weird pressure in my crotch but not really any pain yet. I feel pressure in my butt too, which is awkward. :wacko: Definitely have been checking for plug and haven't lost any yet. I bet you are dilating!! Hope he comes in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Been such a rough week here, the weather has been soooooo humid and I am miserable with it. I cant sleep as its too hot, so spending all my time having cool baths or just lazing around

Baby has dropped some more and has been really active as of late, I also have the crotch and lower back pain so wondering if this is a sign things may be progressing. 

Anyone else hungry all the time? My appetite dissapeared a while back but now I am starving all the time, maybe shes having a growth spurt.

Got a midwife appt tomorrow so looking forward to that, hopefully she can let me know a little more about babys position.

Not long now ladies.

xxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am getting so excited for all of you Sept ladies!!! Yay!! :happydance: Come on babies!! 

So glad you ladies are around to share with me what I have to look forward to in my last month. It seems so far off right now.... because it is. :( 

MS is in full swing. I'm now getting sick sometimes twice a day now. Laid down last night and was asleep until hubby came to bed and woke me up. When he did I had to run for it. I think my prenatals are starting to make me nauseated. I take all of my vitamins and pills right before bed. I thought I was doing myself a favor. :shrug: Guess not. I also think I might have gotten sick because I had a migraine for like 3 days and it was killin' me last night. I felt better afterwards...


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Jewelz, it's no fun to go through that! I really hope you're one of the ones who finds partial relief by 8 weeks. :hugs: Have you found anything in particular to eat that works better for you? I found that sour fruit flavors were pretty good. I also stopped taking my prenatal because I just couldn't keep it down...switched to separate folic acid and vitamin D pills instead.

C, my appetite has come back recently too!! I think it has something to do with the baby dropping...less pressure on the stomach.
I hope the weather gets better where you are! :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Fresh fruit is ok but any of them that are particularly acidy are a no go. My indigestion is out of control and I really think that has something to do with it all. Anything greasy or acidy is coming back up. I&#8217;m eating so many tums a day and I just started taking an acid reducer to help. Soup helps a bunch so I&#8217;m going to stock up. I'm also going to get some ginger snaps and ginger ale at lunch today.


----------



## StefanieC

I LOVE ginger snaps, they are one of my favourites.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crown bread products helped me. Also, try taking your prenatal midday after eating. It will be over before you know it


----------



## StefanieC

BFN for me this morning :(


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awww Stef keep at it hun. It might just be early still.


----------



## StefanieC

i'd like to think you're right but i'm seriously doubting i even ovulated after all. i guess we will see if af arrives on wednesday or not.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Whew... ginger snaps and ginger ale totally worked. For now... I held down my lunch! Woo-Hoo!!! 
Jewelz-1 
Sickness-0


----------



## horseypants

yay jewelz :)

steph, bfn for me too today. don't lose hope xo

i'm also wondering whether i really o-ed. on my end, it's really hard to tell because of inconsistent waking times. plus there were a few days when i didnt temp... plus ff keeps changing my crosshairs :p 

i think i will know by friday if i got lucky

and the following monday if i didnt!

mrsmcd, MAN!!! that sounds like quite a bellyful you got there. i cant wait for him to be in your arms!

shante: beautiful! thank you for posting these pictures! good luck getting her to spin the right way round.

c1403, i dont envy you with the humidity. hang in there and be as lazy as possible. no one in their right mind will fault you for it.

seaweed eater <3


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awwwww Shante I missed the pics you posted. So beautiful hun!! Your shirt is too cute


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, hopefully he will come soon for you. Sorry you are so uncomfortable. I don't get any crotch ache, but my lower back is hurting. And that dang round ligament pain. When I walk I can hear what sounds like joints cracking. Wondering if it's something else, like SPD. Other than that I am ok. Appetite is good. I am not always hungry like in 2nd trimester. I'm doing good with the prenatals and iron tabs. Unfortunately I don't think she wants to turn. I feel her hands moving in my front under my belly button, so I know she is still posterior. She just likes that position.


----------



## StefanieC

your pics are beautiful :) and good luck to the term and almost term ladies. As well as the newly pregnant. And of course my ttc pals.

afm, bad news I started spotting this morning so looks like af is on her way so another cycle for me. However if it is af then it means I've had a natural cycle after that nightmare last one. I'm definitely giving soy another go but I'm going to increase it a bit so I'll be doing 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6-7.


----------



## shantehend

My little princess set another record today. I carried her longer than any of my other 3 daughters. Before her, my second daughter was born at 37 wks and 1 day and only weighed 5 lbs and 9 ozs. So this LO has already made it past that mark. So excited for her. And she finally has a name. It is hitting home now.
OAN, my children left today from visiting me in NJ. They go back to school next week and had to get some appts taken care of before then. Had a wonderful time with them and can't wait to make my move at the end of Sept.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Soooo Shante.... do share. What is this baby girls name?


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Stef and Horsey sorry you feel 'out' this cycle, try not to loose heart though. It will happen. Easy for me to say but we were all there once and its not the place to be. Soon you will be on here giving the same advise to others TTC.

As for me...midwife appt today, baby is well and nothing is of concern. She is 2/5ths engaged so still a while yet, I dont think she will be early now and will keep me waiting.

OH and I DTD last night for first time in ages and I started getting mild type contractions a few hours after they have gone away since then so I'm not worried. We both felt so guilty after though knowing her head is 'down there' lol.

Jewelz I feel for you and the sickness, I was never physically sick but I had the acidy taste alot and all that helped was water and ice pops and plain tasting food. Anything with a strong taste would just linger in my mouth and make me feel worse.

OH has been off work with me now for a few weeks as he got laid off, its been nice having him home but I can tell he wants to get back to work as he feels he is not bringing home any money despite us ensuring we saved plenty so we wouldnt struggle. I guess its a man's thing and they want to be at work although I have loved having him around waiting on my every need, though its making me lazy.

Any news from sunkiss?

Do we have any scans coming up soon for the 1st and 2nd Tri ladies?

Lots of love.

xxxxxxx


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Soooo Shante.... do share. What is this baby girls name?

Oooh so your predicted a girl Jewlez...the predictor was right for me so I am going to say now that I think your having a :pink: bundle too.

xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes I have a scan this next Monday. I'll be 7+1 when I go in. I'm so nervous! I have this crazy fear of going in there and the baby has stopped growing already. I hate thinking that way but Ive never made it passed 6+5 before. I'm gonna end up losing my shit if the baby is in there and growing just fine. My hubby is going to have a sobbing mess on his hands. Finally happy tears...hopefully!

I did talk to sunkiss yesterday and she is doing very well. Baby Fayth is keeping her busy as ever. She is trying to sleep when she sleeps and get her on a schedule. She promises to get back over here soon. She says she feels very lost on all of us and she misses each of you.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Yes I have a scan this next Monday. I'll be 7+1 when I go in. I'm so nervous! I have this crazy fear of going in there and the baby has stopped growing already. I hate thinking that way but Ive never made it passed 6+5 before. I'm gonna end up losing my shit if the baby is in there and growing just fine. My hubby is going to have a sobbing mess on his hands. Finally happy tears...hopefully!
> 
> I did talk to sunkiss yesterday and she is doing very well. Baby Fayth is keeping her busy as ever. She is trying to sleep when she sleeps and get her on a schedule. She promises to get back over here soon. She says she feels very lost on all of us and she misses each of you.

i am sure the scan will be fine and look forward to hearing how it goes 

Aww bless her, the joys of being a mummy. So surreal I cant beleive it wil be me soon, not even thought about what ill do in terms of getting a baby in a routine. I have never ever changed a nappy or fed a baby before, my Mum was giving me tips the other day on a toy giraffe :blush:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Yes I have a scan this next Monday. I'll be 7+1 when I go in. I'm so nervous! I have this crazy fear of going in there and the baby has stopped growing already. I hate thinking that way but Ive never made it passed 6+5 before. I'm gonna end up losing my shit if the baby is in there and growing just fine. My hubby is going to have a sobbing mess on his hands. Finally happy tears...hopefully!

I know that fear! I found out about my two losses at my first ultrasounds. I was so nervous this time around that I had a break down the night before my ultrasound, cried hysterically until I threw up. But let me tell you as soon as I saw that little heart ticking away I lost it and started crying so hard my whole body started shaking. The doctor and my husband were trying to look at the little bean but my body was shaking so hard they couldn't see anything on the screen anymore until I calmed down enough to quit shaking then we all got to watch :) 

This is it for you Jewelz, I can tell! Can't wait to hear how everything goes at your scan :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks so much! I really could use the encouragement. Its just terrifying. After I get my scan if everything is ok I want to get a beta check the week after. My first loss happen just 3 days after I saw the heartbeat the first tiem. So naturally I have a fear of that happening right after again.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> Soooo Shante.... do share. What is this baby girls name?

My princess is going to be named Amari. A cousin picked it out for my family member and she loved it. I think it's a nice name.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Shante that Is a very lovely name. I do like it too. Yay! Baby Amari will be very blessed.


----------



## shantehend

My OB appt went well today. Everything still looks good. Fundus measuring 37, BP still low, urine clean (no protein or sugar), and baby's heartrate is good. GBS results are negative. I am so happy about that because that means I can labor at home as long as I want without having to worry about getting antibiotics. Just have to keep in mind to leave early enough before I have another automobile birth. So 5 of 7 pregnancies were GBS positive. And it just so happens the last 2 were the negative ones. LOL. The only problem is I have bacterial vaginosis and have to take 4 pills for it. The doc said it wasn't a problem. I have heard of this before and it isn't dangerous to baby or anything.
At the end of the appt I got a little emotional. I almost cried because he didn't check my cervix. LOL, I know it sounds crazy. I wanted him to check and tell me I was 1-2 cms and 100% effaced. I want to know some progress is being made. Either way labor can start this week. I am determined to have her Sunday at the latest. LOL.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> Shante that Is a very lovely name. I do like it too. Yay! Baby Amari will be very blessed.

Thank you Jewelz!! I pray about her all the time. Even though I won't be here she will be very well taken care of. I am planning to have her dedicated/christened before I move as well. I am looking into it now.


----------



## Crownjewelz

shantehend said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Shante that Is a very lovely name. I do like it too. Yay! Baby Amari will be very blessed.
> 
> Thank you Jewelz!! I pray about her all the time. Even though I won't be here she will be very well taken care of. I am planning to have her dedicated/christened before I move as well. I am looking into it now.Click to expand...

Awwww Praise God that is amazing of you. Already a good provider and care taker. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, great news about your appointment and the GBS in particular! :happydance: I'm having my test on Thursday and I'm nervous about it, precisely because I don't want to go in early for antibiotics. It won't be a huge deal though.

I think Amari is a lovely name! I hope she is here really soon...so excited to hear your news :happydance:

Jewelz, I found that ginger flavored things helped me too. I never liked the tea but I got some ginger flavored hard candies on Amazon that were helpful for the first few weeks of first tri until I got tired of them. It was a recommendation from my friend who gave birth in Dec, and I know they worked for her too. I hope you are feeling well today :hugs:

Horsey and Stef, both of your charts are looking good to me! Definitely ovulatory. I'm not sure about FF's guess in either of your cases though. Stef, I actually think you could be 6 DPO, and Horsey I think maybe 5-6 DPO as well...all this means is that you really shouldn't give up hope until AF comes, because any negative tests could be way too early. :hugs: Fingers crossed!! Come on May babies! :dust:

Jcombs, are you around? How are you doing? :hugs:

C, I loved the story about your mom giving you diapering tips on a toy giraffe :p I wouldn't read too much into baby's being only 2/5 engaged. Things can happen at any time! Glad baby is doing well. :hugs:

Much love to everyone else, hope you're feeling well today! :flower:

Can't believe full term is so close for us, Sept 13th girls! :yipee: I do want baby to hang in there until Sept 2nd or later for the school year cutoff, but anytime after that is fine! It's been pointed out to me that the 3rd is LABOR day...hopefully it will be in more ways than one :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> Shante, great news about your appointment and the GBS in particular! :happydance: I'm having my test on Thursday and I'm nervous about it, precisely because I don't want to go in early for antibiotics. It won't be a huge deal though.
> 
> I think Amari is a lovely name! I hope she is here really soon...so excited to hear your news :happydance:
> 
> Jewelz, I found that ginger flavored things helped me too. I never liked the tea but I got some ginger flavored hard candies on Amazon that were helpful for the first few weeks of first tri until I got tired of them. It was a recommendation from my friend who gave birth in Dec, and I know they worked for her too. I hope you are feeling well today :hugs:
> 
> Horsey and Stef, both of your charts are looking good to me! Definitely ovulatory. I'm not sure about FF's guess in either of your cases though. Stef, I actually think you could be 6 DPO, and Horsey I think maybe 5-6 DPO as well...all this means is that you really shouldn't give up hope until AF comes, because any negative tests could be way too early. :hugs: Fingers crossed!! Come on May babies! :dust:
> 
> Jcombs, are you around? How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> C, I loved the story about your mom giving you diapering tips on a toy giraffe :p I wouldn't read too much into baby's being only 2/5 engaged. Things can happen at any time! Glad baby is doing well. :hugs:
> 
> Much love to everyone else, hope you're feeling well today! :flower:
> 
> Can't believe full term is so close for us, Sept 13th girls! :yipee: I do want baby to hang in there until Sept 2nd or later for the school year cutoff, but anytime after that is fine! It's been pointed out to me that the 3rd is LABOR day...hopefully it will be in more ways than one :haha:

Ahahahaha Labor Day! I love it! Too cute! I hope it is for all of you ladies. Would be cool if some of you ladies went at the same time. BnB would be hoping for sure.


----------



## StefanieC

Seaweed, I hope I'm not only 6dpo otherwise I have a serious LP problem as af seems to be arriving today as I have had spotting on and off all day.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ah I doubt your LP is 5 days! It's just not clear to me from your chart. I think you could also be as much as 14 DPO based on the timing of your OPKs. I wouldn't worry about it, I just wanted to say that I don't think a negative test at this point means you're out. :hugs:
Here's hoping it is implantation. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz, was it you who mentioned feeling like something was stuck in your throat? I have never had that before (despite all the heartburn) but suddenly I'm experiencing it today! Ugh!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> Jewelz, was it you who mentioned feeling like something was stuck in your throat? I have never had that before (despite all the heartburn) but suddenly I'm experiencing it today! Ugh!! :growlmad:

Is it only when you swallow? Cause I've been feeling the same thing today and yesterday, I thought I was coming down with something but I feel fine otherwise!


----------



## horseypants

guys not to gross you out, but i had it when i was pg and it was a minor case of thrush
i was thrilled about it at the time and it went away after a few days on its own. look in your throat for redness or white spots and tell me if i guessed it. 

i'm all grumpy in the 2ww  love u ladies though xo

oh and THANK YOU SEAWEED EATER for telling me that yes, i should go ahead and eat the curry i made last night for dinner. it was delicious. i'm so glad i didn't deprive myself. i used coconut milk and am quite sure it ended up being one of the healthiest dinners!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hmm my throat looks normal. I just ate lunch and the feeling is gone for the moment...hope it's not thrush but thanks for telling me about that. I'll keep an eye out.

MrsMcD, it don't know if it was only when I swallow...I can't remember. I think it was all the time. I'll let you know if it comes back. Maybe it's a weird labor sign or something? :p

The TWW sucks, no way around it, but your chart looks really good! :flower: I'm glad you enjoyed the curry. I'm envious. It's been so long with this heartburn, I can barely believe I'll ever be able to eat spicy food again. :p I miss it!


----------



## horseypants

it really was nice, with the slightly sweet coconut milk in it.

you can have watermelon instead!

amari is a beautiful name, shante <3


----------



## MrsMcD123

horseypants said:


> guys not to gross you out, but i had it when i was pg and it was a minor case of thrush
> i was thrilled about it at the time and it went away after a few days on its own. look in your throat for redness or white spots and tell me if i guessed it.
> 
> i'm all grumpy in the 2ww  love u ladies though xo
> 
> oh and THANK YOU SEAWEED EATER for telling me that yes, i should go ahead and eat the curry i made last night for dinner. it was delicious. i'm so glad i didn't deprive myself. i used coconut milk and am quite sure it ended up being one of the healthiest dinners!

Well, no white but it is a bit red and inflamed looking. Maybe I am coming down with something still, it's honestly hard to tell since I've been extra tired and sore lately anyway.

Also, I LOVE CURRY!!!! My husband makes the best chicken curry, always uses coconut milk. I LOVE it! Might have to get him to make me some again soon :) Do you use brown sugar in yours? 



seaweed eater said:


> Hmm my throat looks normal. I just ate lunch and the feeling is gone for the moment...hope it's not thrush but thanks for telling me about that. I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> MrsMcD, it don't know if it was only when I swallow...I can't remember. I think it was all the time. I'll let you know if it comes back. Maybe it's a weird labor sign or something? :p
> 
> The TWW sucks, no way around it, but your chart looks really good! :flower: I'm glad you enjoyed the curry. I'm envious. It's been so long with this heartburn, I can barely believe I'll ever be able to eat spicy food again. :p I miss it!

I was wishing it was some sort of labor thing, but I'm starting to think it may be a viral thing or something. Doh :(


----------



## horseypants

mmm brown sugar... intriguing! i have not tried that. i need something to make mine spicier! i'm embarking on a new recipe soon though. chicken salad, called salad olvie - it is persian/french and i am makign it for a church reunion this weekend :)


----------



## sunkiss

ladies i miss u all terribly, i cant believe i am so behind on everyone but i just know u are all doing well, miss fayth has been keeping me so busy, i have so much to share n catch up on, i am afraid i have spoiled her already lol, she knows my voice n smell n the min she is not next to me she gets a lil fussy, if i put her to sleep first she will be fine but she luvs to be in my bed instead of her crib ugh lol, i have done it now, getting ready to feed her n put her to sleep then i can come back n share my birth story, i miss u all so much <3!!!

oh sept bumps, go to sleep as much as possible because when new moms tell u about sleep deprivation, they r not lying lol, i am literally a zombie, im so use to it now, but an 8hr sleep night is ova for sure now, u will be lucky to get 3 straight hrs at a time, so sleep rest n sleep some more cause u ladies r next up, ok coming back in a bit :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

hey i luv curry too but if u plan on breastfeeding u can forget about the spicy foods for awhile, i had some shrimps the other day that had just a lil spice in it n fayth would not take my breastmilk that day, she was fine the next day so i am sure it must have been the spice, she would make a funny face n spit it out like ewww lol!!!


----------



## shantehend

Glad Fayth is doing well. And all of my kids were they same way. They all slept in my bed for up to a year. A few times we had 2 or 3 in our bed. LOL. But yes they come out knowing their mommies and daddies.


----------



## seaweed eater

HI SUNKISS! :D :happydance: :hugs:

Don't worry about spoiling her, everyone says you can't spoil a newborn! She's adorable and I can't wait to hear more about how you are both doing :cloud9:


----------



## shantehend

Has anyone elses breasts been tingling? Mine have been tingling for 2 days now. I can feel the milk coming in or something like that. It is a weird feeling.


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't say that I have felt that, shante! Wow you really are close! :happydance:


----------



## shantehend

It's almost painful though. Something is definitely going on in them. Whether it be the milk coming in or an increase in the number of milk ducts. I took off my bra and they still hurt a little. Reminds me of how they felt in first trimester, but a little different. I hope someone else experiences this beside me. LOL


----------



## StefanieC

Hey sunkiss welcome back :happydance: Can't wait to hear your birth story.

afm, sorry to bring the conversation down but I did a test this morning as I woke to no spotting or anything but it was bfn. Plus ff has now.taken away my crosshairs and saying I didn't even ovulate yet :( so I just don't know what that spotting was yesterday unless af is going to show up.properly later today rather than when I wake up in the morning like usual.


----------



## c1403

Sunkiss  Little Fayth is beautiful. Glad to hear your adjusting to life with a bubba.
Cant wait to hear more.

Ladies with the throat feeling, I have had that again lately soon. Food is leaving a strange taste in my mouth and a sicky feeling in my throat....I keep drinking water to try and clear it.

xxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes I still have the sensation and it just doesn't go away. I'm going to ask my Dr about it on Monday for sure. Sorry you have it now too. :( Its terrible and makes me gag and cough so much.


So I'm so close to cutting my boobs off my chest. :haha: Geez they are HUGE and in agony. I'm wearing a new bra too. I finally broke down and bought a new sleep bra and I should have it by tomorrow. Praise God! Damn boobs HURT! LOL 
Ok rant over....
sorry


----------



## shantehend

I wish my boobs ahd grown and stayed. LOL. They grew a little in 2nd trimester, but now they are back to normal size. Sucks, but I was never really big up top anyway. 

Of the other non-firsttime moms, do any of you have preteens? My oldest daughter is going through puberty and I am not ready for this yet. LOL. Yikes


----------



## seaweed eater

How are all of our throats, ladies? What a weird symptom...mine has been better but I'm still having heartburn.

Beeba, where you at? Time for an update? :hugs:

Jewelz, I've spent a lot of the past 8 months wanting to cut off my boobs. :p A couple months ago it finally let up. I'm sorry you are experiencing that. How has the MS been?

Hope everyone has had a good Wednesday! I'm soooooo excited to be full term tomorrow! :wohoo: I feel really blessed to have gotten here, and with my BP still low to boot. Congrats to MrsMcD and C, too, of course. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Welcome back Sunkiss :) Fayth is gorgeous, and while we're all excited to hear your birth story, we all definitely understand you are a busy, busy lady!

Stef, have your periods always been irregular or is this a new development? What ever happened with your blood work?

seaweed- my throat is still a little sore. I guess whatever this is isn't going to get any worse, thank goodness! This is day 3 of feeling it and it hasn't gotten any worse so I guess this is it, whatever it is :)


----------



## StefanieC

Well still no af and my temp went back up today so I've just given up trying to figure out what's going on. I'll test again on Friday or Saturday probably if af still isn't here but I'm thinking I'm probably just having another cycle like the last one :(

MrsMcD, I was on birth control for most of the time for the last 8 years but in the times I wasn't I had roughly 35-40 day cycles. for many years I had a problem where I would bleed almost every day for months and had to take other pills to stop it. Now I seem to have the opposite problem! I finally got my second lot of blood results back and they showed slightly elevated cholesterol which can also be a sign of pcos so after my scan next Friday hopefully I won't have to wait too long for those results and I will finally know what is going on with me. In the meantime I lost 4lbs last week which I am so proud of!

Seaweed, yay for full term!


----------



## shantehend

Happy 37 Weeks to Seaweed, MrsMcD, and C1403!!! Congratulations on making it to Full Term!!!:happydance:


----------



## shantehend

Well, I have been up most of the night having Braxton Hicks and back/side pain. I was so sleepy at one point I was ready to cry. On top of that, I had a stupid dream that felt so real. In my dream my water broke, go figure. I felt the pop and fluid leak out and everything. I immediately awaken and prepare to grab my hospital bag when I noticed I'm still dry and it was just a dream.:haha: No fair!! Hope you ladies are feeling better than I do right now.


----------



## shantehend

StefanieC said:


> Well still no af and my temp went back up today so I've just given up trying to figure out what's going on. I'll test again on Friday or Saturday probably if af still isn't here but I'm thinking I'm probably just having another cycle like the last one :(
> 
> MrsMcD, I was on birth control for most of the time for the last 8 years but in the times I wasn't I had roughly 35-40 day cycles. for many years I had a problem where I would bleed almost every day for months and had to take other pills to stop it. Now I seem to have the opposite problem! I finally got my second lot of blood results back and they showed slightly elevated cholesterol which can also be a sign of pcos so after my scan next Friday hopefully I won't have to wait too long for those results and I will finally know what is going on with me. In the meantime I lost 4lbs last week which I am so proud of!
> 
> Seaweed, yay for full term!

Congrats on the weight loss!! Hopefully after your scan the doctors will be able to lead you on the right track and you will get your BFP soon.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Shante I do have a 13 year old daughter and she is also going through puberty. She has already started her cycle a few months back. I just now got her to start carrying a purse so she always has supplied with her. She's such a tomboy. LOL I have tried to be very patient with her as she is starting to get a smart mouth and she is soooooo forgetful and lazy. All she wants to do is sit around and play her computer games and watch TV. I'm like...GO OUTSIDE! LOL 
I swear I blinked and she had boobs, was as tall as me and could wear my shoes. How did that happen? Makes me sad.

Seaweed, my throat thing never goes away. I always have it. Annoying. 
I have like a 3-5 hour window everyday that I feel icky. I havent gotten sick in a few days though. Kinda scares me. 

Ladies, if I make it to Monday for my ultrasound and the baby is fine, it will be the longest I've carried a living baby. Actually technically if I make it passed today. Makes me smile. 
I still have a fear of showing up to my ultrasound and the baby has passed. Terrified. 
I barely slept last night. When I did sleep I had a wacked out dream. I immedietly woke up and for some reason began to pray. I stayed up for a bit and just prayed and prayed. It was like 3am. :shrug: 
Now Im dead tired.... I can't shake my fear.


----------



## shantehend

Crownjewelz said:


> Shante I do have a 13 year old daughter and she is also going through puberty. She has already started her cycle a few months back. I just now got her to start carrying a purse so she always has supplied with her. She's such a tomboy. LOL I have tried to be very patient with her as she is starting to get a smart mouth and she is soooooo forgetful and lazy. All she wants to do is sit around and play her computer games and watch TV. I'm like...GO OUTSIDE! LOL
> I swear I blinked and she had boobs, was as tall as me and could wear my shoes. How did that happen? Makes me sad.
> 
> Seaweed, my throat thing never goes away. I always have it. Annoying.
> I have like a 3-5 hour window everyday that I feel icky. I havent gotten sick in a few days though. Kinda scares me.
> 
> ladies, if I make it to Monday for my ultrasound and the baby is fine, it will be the longest Ive carried a living baby. Actually technically is I make it passed today. Makes me smile.
> I still have a fear of showing up to my ultrasound and the baby has passed. Terrified.
> I barely slept last night. Whne I did sleep I have a waked out dream. I immedietly woke up and for some reason began to pray. I stayed up for a bit and just prayed and prayed. It was like 3am. :shrug:
> Now Im dead tired....

Omg Jewelz, my baby is only 10!! It caught me completely off guard. I was a late bloomer and didn't develop breasts until almost 12. I saw her in December and she had little breast buds. When she came in July, she had real breasts. I was shocked at what I missed in 6/7 months. I had to buy her more bras because she outgrew her training bras. I must sound completely stupid, but I didn't know develpoment could be so fast. I guess because it took forever for me. On the other hand, my second daughter who will be 10 in December, hasn't started developing at all yet. They are total opposites. I'm going to be in trouble with my 3 girls. :haha:


----------



## shantehend

Also Jewelz, I am praying the Lord will give you comfort. I know it is scary after losses. I was the same way with my pregnancies after my first mc. But I believe in my heart that this little miracle you are carrying will be ok. He/she will be your rainbow. Try and think positive thoughts. I know it is easier said than done. But lets try not to speak negative things into existence. You are going to be a mommy soon!!:hugs:


----------



## c1403

Hello Ladies

YAY were full term.

I am feeling ok, I am waking up full of energy and then by the afternoon I am soooo tired and have to sleep.

Are your baby's still active? Mine loves to move around alot still and its always in the evening or at bedtme, making sleeping difficult. Shes still growing as my bump is getting rounder and we keep seeing bits of her body stick out, she must be as uncomfy as I am right now.

Stef really sorry your having these strange cycles, that wasalaways by fear when TTC but i was lucky. Im not good with all the scicence stuff so my advise is to just keep BD all the time and you never know you may catch the eggy unexpectedley.

I can sympathise with the ladies on teenagers, whilst we dont have any (not for 13+ years at least lol) my OH has two sisters who are 16 and 11 and I do not remember being so full of attitute at that age, they are so ungratful about everyone and everything....they have just had a holiday abroad and have come back complaining, they dont concentrate at school and want to act so much older then they are....I think its girls tbh as my MIL had 5 boys before her girls and said they were good as gold lol

Lots of love to the other ladies.


----------



## c1403

Crownjewelz said:


> Shante I do have a 13 year old daughter and she is also going through puberty. She has already started her cycle a few months back. I just now got her to start carrying a purse so she always has supplied with her. She's such a tomboy. LOL I have tried to be very patient with her as she is starting to get a smart mouth and she is soooooo forgetful and lazy. All she wants to do is sit around and play her computer games and watch TV. I'm like...GO OUTSIDE! LOL
> I swear I blinked and she had boobs, was as tall as me and could wear my shoes. How did that happen? Makes me sad.
> 
> Seaweed, my throat thing never goes away. I always have it. Annoying.
> I have like a 3-5 hour window everyday that I feel icky. I havent gotten sick in a few days though. Kinda scares me.
> 
> Ladies, if I make it to Monday for my ultrasound and the baby is fine, it will be the longest I've carried a living baby. Actually technically if I make it passed today. Makes me smile.
> I still have a fear of showing up to my ultrasound and the baby has passed. Terrified.
> I barely slept last night. When I did sleep I had a wacked out dream. I immedietly woke up and for some reason began to pray. I stayed up for a bit and just prayed and prayed. It was like 3am. :shrug:
> Now Im dead tired.... I can't shake my fear.

I have no words of wisdom for you hun. its horrible waiting for a scan, I remember waiting for mine and I had to wait 13 weeks as we dont get early scans here. I was a nightmare, constantly fearing the worse....some of these fears are coming back again now as were so close to the end.
I am sure everything will be perfectly fine and you'll get to see your lovely little baby....and in 71/2 months time you'll be in my position giving the same advise xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats to all of my full-time ladies! What an awesome time and feeling! Can't wait to see pics of all of your LOs!

Sunkiss...I have been thoroughly enjoying all of your pics on facebook of Fayth! What a little sweetheart. I am so happy for you!

Crown...Is your scan on Monday? I am rooting for you girl! I know that this is your forever baby hun! Can't wait to see your pics. I have a scan on Monday as well...love any excuse to see my bubs!

Been kind of a rough week for me as I got a text from the mother of the little boy I take care of and she wants to put him into another daycare (which is registered and I am not) starting October 1st to get subsidy from the government for being a single mom, which of course is her right but she has been lying to them to get money. She makes $1300/cheque, her ex pays half of the childcare, and she does not have her son full-time (they share him equally and her ex is a plumber and makes loads of cash). She has given them paystubs where she worked less hours, says that she pays the full amount of childcare, and that she is the sole provider for her son to qualify for the govt help.

Just irks me that she is trying to take advantage of the system when there are others out there that actually need it. I also gave her my mat leave time 2 months ago (Nov 24-Feb 4) to give her enough notice to find alternate care for that time and now she wants to leave me without an income for 2 months that DH and I were not budgeting for and no opportunity to get another job or child to make money as it is too short notice and I will be too pregnant. We started out as friends and I just never thought she would do this to me as I would never do that to her or anyone for that matter let alone someone who has bent over backwards to help her (taking her son at 6:45am, doing OT hrs, picking up and dropping off her son when she broke her ankle). Some people just don't have principles or common decency. Just tired of being a good person and being screwed over for it. She even tried to ask me to tell her that it was ok for her to do this or did November work better for me, etc. So I told her that November 1st works better as I was depending on that income and she hasn't gotten back to me yet and that was Tuesday. So now I am sitting here stressing and worrying about it.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Krippy said:


> Congrats to all of my full-time ladies! What an awesome time and feeling! Can't wait to see pics of all of your LOs!
> 
> Sunkiss...I have been thoroughly enjoying all of your pics on facebook of Fayth! What a little sweetheart. I am so happy for you!
> 
> Crown...Is your scan on Monday? I am rooting for you girl! I know that this is your forever baby hun! Can't wait to see your pics. I have a scan on Monday as well...love any excuse to see my bubs!
> 
> Been kind of a rough week for me as I got a text from the mother of the little boy I take care of and she wants to put him into another daycare (which is registered and I am not) starting October 1st to get subsidy from the government for being a single mom, which of course is her right but she has been lying to them to get money. She makes $1300/cheque, her ex pays half of the childcare, and she does not have her son full-time (they share him equally and her ex is a plumber and makes loads of cash). She has given them paystubs where she worked less hours, says that she pays the full amount of childcare, and that she is the sole provider for her son to qualify for the govt help.
> 
> Just irks me that she is trying to take advantage of the system when there are others out there that actually need it. I also gave her my mat leave time 2 months ago (Nov 24-Feb 4) to give her enough notice to find alternate care for that time and now she wants to leave me without an income for 2 months that DH and I were not budgeting for and no opportunity to get another job or child to make money as it is too short notice and I will be too pregnant. We started out as friends and I just never thought she would do this to me as I would never do that to her or anyone for that matter let alone someone who has bent over backwards to help her (taking her son at 6:45am, doing OT hrs, picking up and dropping off her son when she broke her ankle). Some people just don't have principles or common decency. Just tired of being a good person and being screwed over for it. She even tried to ask me to tell her that it was ok for her to do this or did November work better for me, etc. So I told her that November 1st works better as I was depending on that income and she hasn't gotten back to me yet and that was Tuesday. So now I am sitting here stressing and worrying about it.

Ugh what a mess :( Hopefully she'll stay with you until November. Either way though, it sounds like you'll be better off without her in your life. I'm sure it'll suck not getting to see the LO anymore but she sounds like a pretty shitty person. I can't stand when people take advantage of the system, it makes it harder for the women that legitimately need the help and it brings shame to them as well as so many people see and hear about the ones taking advantage that there is that stigma attached to it now. :nope:


----------



## horseypants

ugh krippy that sounds terrible. she is a selfish person : ( better that you dont give her any more of yourself, even though these next months will hurt. not fair at all!


----------



## StefanieC

ok i'm officially confused now, i've been doing opks every day after the weirdness of last cycle just in case my ovulation goes weird again, well this afternoon and tonight i have had nearly positives again but i'm supposed to be 14dpo today. so do you think this means i didn't ovulate and i might be about to? if that is whats happening then its bad timing as DH is away all weekend and isn't back til really late Sunday night so we only have tonight.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls for the support and yes I will be better off without the stress! I just need to get over the hurt feelings and think of it as enjoying my time off before bubs is here. Just need to find something to keep myself busy and not go crazy with all of that time on my hands.

Sorry Stef...I am a dummy when it comes to charts, etc. I am one of those annoying always having 28 days perfect cycles. I am absolutely no help at all with charts and cycles but I am thinking of you and sending your positive vibes!

You too Horsey. FXd for you girls!


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, I'm sorry but your dream about your water breaking made me smile! I'm sorry, though, that it wasn't real, and sorry about the contractions and pains too. It sounds like things are definitely building up for you! Miss Amari will be here soon and I can't wait to hear about it! :hugs:

Jewelz, I'm sorry you're having anxiety about your scan. :hugs: It's so scary when you love and want that baby so much. I've had some weird dreams throughout pregnancy but the weirdest and worst were definitely first tri, and I think it's because I was so anxious about MC. Be kind to yourself, do whatever it takes to get through the next few days...I really think this scan will be a positive one and you'll get to hold this baby in your arms in April.

C, my baby isn't all that active anymore. He was super active to begin with but it feels like a big change. Usually when I feel him he's just pushing against the front of my belly, not kicking so much anymore -- maybe a few big kicks a day.

Also, sometimes now I can't tell the difference between his full-body stretches and my contractions! The contractions used to be barely noticeable intermittent discomfort, but now I finally know what everyone means about a squeezing or clamping feeling. Similarly, the baby used to make sharper movements, but now that he's mostly just stretching, sometimes I just feel pressure all over my belly. I can't always tell which one is which. It was surprising to realize this, but the doctor said it's normal.

Stef, I'm sorry about the confusing OPKs :hugs: I still feel like your temp has shifted somewhat, but I don't think I would rule out that you haven't ovulated yet. Especially now that you are getting more EWCM. I wish I had a more definitive guess for you. :nope: It's good that you tried some more OPKs though. I would definitely BD tonight if you can fit it in, just in case.

Krippy, what a frustrating situation! :hugs: I'm so sorry she is being so inconsiderate. And lying to get government subsidies...that's no good. :nope: I know it can hurt more when these kinds of things come up with friends -- it becomes a personal betrayal rather than just a professional annoyance. :(

Oohh, Monday will be such an exciting day here! We'll have two scans at least...maybe a birth story from Shante?? Maybe a BFP from Horsey?? Could be VERY big!

AFM, our weekly NST was a success, and I had the GBS swab and my first cervical exam. I succeeded in getting the doctor not to tell me, but I suspect I am long and closed because it was rather uncomfortable! Oh well. I'm still happier not knowing for sure. :haha: However, I DID appreciate the nurse who set up the NST commenting on how low baby is! She said, "Look how much lower I have to put the belt every week! This one is getting ready to come out!" :thumbup:

Have I already told you girls that I decided the 3rd is my ideal day for him to come? I still PREDICT it will be the 17th, but I HOPE it will be the 3rd. :p Not that the baby cares what I hope, of course.


----------



## shantehend

Is anyone packing or has packed snacks in hospital bag for your labor partner(s)? Would you believe I never thought of this until I saw it on another thread. You would think it was my first child. LOL. My labors were never very long so I had not thought of it. With this one being posterior and refusing to turn(I have finally come to terms with this), my labor most likely will be the longest I have had so far. I need some ideas on snacks to help sustain my labor partners. I know I will definitely stock my fridge with yogurts to sneak for myself. My hospital doesn't allow food during labor, but I will be eating yogurt to keep up my energy. But I have no clue what to bring for them. I am not much of a snack person, though I have junk food binges some time.


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD!!!! Love your mat photos on facebook...They are gorgeous! :)

We packed a box of granola bars and drinks for my DH in our bag last time. It was a lifesaver! :)


----------



## Krippy

Holy doodle...Just realized with that post that today is my v-day! I will take a photo and post it sometime today! Woooo Hooooo!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on V day, Krippy!! :wohoo: Great milestone!

Shante, I put a few granola bars in there for DH, but I told him to get more snacks for himself (or to tell me what else he wants so I can buy it for him). He hasn't done it yet. I don't know if he really believes this baby is coming :dohh:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Krippy said:


> Holy doodle...Just realized with that post that today is my v-day! I will take a photo and post it sometime today! Woooo Hooooo!!!!

Oh my gosh v-day is super exciting!! Congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I have never ever wanted a weekend to go by so fast. Monday cant get here fast enough....


----------



## StefanieC

i'm so excited for you :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

Congrats Krippy!! :) 

Shante- We're going to back a bunch of trail mix. Other than that, I don't know honestly. I'll have to ask my husband what he'd like :)

Jewelz- Can't wait for Monday for you! It'll be good, I can feel it :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

So I have a question for all my ladies on this thread. 

In your early days I know you can feel "stuff" going on in your wowb. Growth, stretching, pulling, cramps etc. 
Did you have some days where you just didin't feel anything? Like everything was on break 
My theory is... There are times of big growth and then there are luls. 

The reason I ask is because I get that some times. Like I will have a few days where there is lots of discomfort and pulling and strething and then for 2 days nothing.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> So I have a question for all my ladies on this thread.
> 
> In your early days I know you can feel "stuff" going on in your wowb. Growth, stretching, pulling, cramps etc.
> Did you have some days where you just didin't feel anything? Like everything was on break
> My theory is... There are times of big growth and then there are luls.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I get that some times. Like I will have a few days where there is lots of discomfort and pulling and strething and then for 2 days nothing.

I really didn't feel anything at all until I started getting round ligament pains probably around 8-10 weeks. And even at that it was only if I sneezed, turned too fast, stuff like that. And other than the round ligament pain, I didn't feel anything else except for baby moving but that wasn't until 18 weeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz, I definitely had a lot of days when I didn't feel anything in my uterus. Weeks, even. I felt a lot toward the beginning (weeks 3-5? 6?) and then more again toward the end of first tri, but in the middle I don't think I felt much of anything. Or maybe I was just distracted by the nausea and boob pain. :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy. I have felt so much in the last few weeks in my uterus and then the last two days, not much of anything. Maybe an occasion tiny cramp feeling. However, this morning I thought I wanted to die from gas pains as soon as woke up. Gave the hubby a present in bed this morning. :blush: I was so embarressed! It spooked my dog! LOL This gas is straight up, UNREAL!


----------



## StefanieC

i know how that feels, i've had gas pains the last few days and they are not nice! the difference for me is i can't seem to get it out (sorry i know thats gross)


----------



## beeba

Hi ladies,

it's been a long time and there is so much to catch up on! I haven't been feeling well lately, my nausea has been killing me and I can smell all the smells that nobody knew existed. I've just been so miserable :( I couldn't go to work on some days and I would just lie down all day doing nothing. Even water nauseated me and I ended up being sick. Anway, I'm feeling a lot better today so I thought I would come and update everyone. My next doctor's appointment is on the 7th of September! I had to change my doctor because the one I've been seeing would not do any blood or even urine tests and prescribed me some medicine (for my nausea) which clearly stated that it should not be taken by pregnant women! I hope this next doctor will be much better. 

Mrsmcd - Your nursery is so cute! I love everything about it!

Seaweedeater - Thanks for asking about me. I'm glad your baby is getting lower and lower. He'll be out of there and into your arms in no time!

Stef - Sorry your cycle is being like that. But I also think you should try to dtd every time you notice you have EWCM

Jewels - I haven't had any cramping since the end of week 5. I think that's normal though because I've read that many women are like that!

And SUNKISS - Yay! you're back! Really happy to hear that Fayth is doing great and really can't wait to hear your birth story.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

BTW, I know this is too early but I've already bought something for my baby! I just couldn't resist because it was soo cute and so cheap! haha


----------



## StefanieC

its never too early - i've bought a couple of things and i'm not even pregnant yet :blush:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey Beeba! Glad you're feeling a bit better today. I stayed home yesterday because I felt blah. So I totally understand. Wish I could just stay home the whole time.


----------



## beeba

Me too!! 

Stef - that's so cute! I just placed an order for something else too!!


----------



## Krippy

Good to see you back Beeba! Glad that you are feeling better!

Hahahaha Jewelz! Love the pregnancy gas and symptoms. So glamorous!

Here is my v-day bump! Excuse the underwear!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120824-00027.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMcD123

Welcome back beeba! Glad you're feeling better today :hugs: I can't believe your last doctor wouldn't do blood or urine tests and then prescribe something not safe! What an idiot. Glad you've found someone else though :)

Krippy- such a cute bump! And I'll say it again, I really really like your tattoo :) Do you have others?


----------



## Krippy

Just a silly flower on my left shoulder that I got when I was 15. lol I always forget that it is there. My bird I got after I got out of an abusive relationship, it is a symbol of my freedom and I love it. I plan on getting more when I am done having children on my back. A portrait of my late father and portrait of RJ. I love tattoos!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Krippy you look so amazing love! I love your bump and the baby in it!


----------



## StefanieC

beautiful bump!

afm, still no af, questionable results on ic hpts (some say they see something some don't), negative frer


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> beautiful bump!
> 
> afm, still no af, questionable results on ic hpts (some say they see something some don't), negative frer

Pics? We love spotting lines around here :)


----------



## StefanieC

well here is a pic of all of them against an opk, they are all really dry by the time i took this, and some of them individually. you can see the possible lines more if you tilt the screen to look up at them iykwim
 



Attached Files:







25-08(1)---edited.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0274.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0269.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









24-08.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shantehend

Krippy, congrats on v-day!! :happydance: Nice bump too.

As for the snacks in the hospital bag, I think I was way off track. I packed Rice Krispy treats, all natural fruit snack candies, mixed fruit cups, and Gatorade. :haha:

Beeba, glad you are feel better and hope the sickness end soon for you. :hugs:

Jewez, I know for me the gas was terrible. But like the other ladies, there were plenty of days when I felt nothing at all in my womb. Thats perfectly normal.


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> well here is a pic of all of them against an opk, they are all really dry by the time i took this, and some of them individually. you can see the possible lines more if you tilt the screen to look up at them iykwim

Dang, it's really hard to tell! I see something in the first picture, but it kind of looks like the test strip was a little dent in it giving it a shadow. Do you have a picture of the frer?


----------



## StefanieC

yeah but its completely negative. i think its just wishful thinking :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0289.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0285.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0282.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef I totally think I see lines in the first two pics. Keep testing as long as AF stays away! Hopefully they will get darker!! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

i've only got one more IC left which i will probably use in the morning not that i'm expecting anything. i have ordered some more ICs but they probably won't arrive until Thursday at the earliest so DH is going to take me to get some store brand ones on Monday or Tuesday as he is away until then. The other ICs i've ordered are from a different company as i've had a few of these current ones where the dye didn't spread properly as you can see in the pictures. The new ones are from the same place as my new opks which have been much better than the old ones so hopefully they'll be good too. i'm not getting my hopes up though because i couldn't bear to be crushed again. i will definitely update you though.

sorry for the rambling, not sure if it makes sense to anyone lol. i've just not really spoke to anyone today as DH is away and its chucking it down with rain so i can't go anywhere.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stef I swear I can see something in the first frer.
Maybe I'm nuts and seeing something though.


----------



## StefanieC

whereabouts? can you draw an arrow on the picture or something for me?

i can't believe you're 7 weeks already!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I don't know how to do that. :shrug: 

I know it kinda flew by but seemed like forever to me.


----------



## StefanieC

Ok no worries hun. I don't think I'm even pregnant anyway so it doesn't matter really. I should really go to bed but I'm putting it off because I hate sleeping alone :(


----------



## shantehend

Stef, I can't really tell on those type of tests. But hopefully if it is a BFP it will get darker for you.

I have been driving myself crazy lately. Everytime I use the bathroom, I wipe so many times to see if I see some of my mucus plug. There is never anything though. I guess I am so anxious for my labor to start. Never thought I would make it this far.


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Stef, I can't really tell on those type of tests. But hopefully if it is a BFP it will get darker for you.
> 
> I have been driving myself crazy lately. Everytime I use the bathroom, I wipe so many times to see if I see some of my mucus plug. There is never anything though. I guess I am so anxious for my labor to start. Never thought I would make it this far.

I always make sure to look when I wipe too :) I started losing some probably a week ago, and usually every day I lose some more. It's always exciting to see lol
makes me super anxious for my appointment next Wednesday to see if the doc can actually get a good feel of my cervix and let me know if I'm dilated or effaced!


----------



## MrsMcD123

On a completely-unrelated-to-anything note, my dogs keep sniffing and trying to lick at my nipples. (Through my dresses, I always at least wear a bra.)


----------



## StefanieC

Bfn. Looks like wishful thinking.


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcD123 said:
 

> On a completely-unrelated-to-anything note, my dogs keep sniffing and trying to lick at my nipples. (Through my dresses, I always at least wear a bra.)

Hahahaha! My dog is already doing that...aren't animals hilarious!

Sorry for the BFN Stef...Don't be discouraged hun! Thinking of you!


----------



## jcombs35

So just got back from a week long vacation visiting family. I found it very difficult to temp, and actually forgot to do it yesterday. But for those of you who know what you're doing, does my chart look normal?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah, no sign of plug here either! Oh well...maybe it will all happen quickly for both of us, Shante. HAPPY 38 WEEKS by the way!

Sorry about the BFN, Stef. :hugs: Those would be some surprising evaps. Fingers crossed you start seeing some more lines.

Jcombs, I think your chart has a relatively large amount of variation, but that could just be normal for you. Are you taking your temp at the same time every day and before you get out of bed or talk or anything?


----------



## StefanieC

Yeah I'm pretty upset about it


----------



## beeba

So sorry stef :( I really hope you get you BFP soon. Don't forget that it's not over till af shows! FXd for you!


----------



## StefanieC

I know that's what they say but that really wasn't the case last cycle and I think it'll be the same this cycle.


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD123 said:


> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> Stef, I can't really tell on those type of tests. But hopefully if it is a BFP it will get darker for you.
> 
> I have been driving myself crazy lately. Everytime I use the bathroom, I wipe so many times to see if I see some of my mucus plug. There is never anything though. I guess I am so anxious for my labor to start. Never thought I would make it this far.
> 
> I always make sure to look when I wipe too :) I started losing some probably a week ago, and usually every day I lose some more. It's always exciting to see lol
> makes me super anxious for my appointment next Wednesday to see if the doc can actually get a good feel of my cervix and let me know if I'm dilated or effaced!Click to expand...

I'm completely jealous. :haha: With my first, I lost my whole mucus plug the day I had my son. With my last, I lost it in pieces over a few days. I hope I start losing some soon, if not I may make it to Sept. 9th. That sucks because I am moving 20 days later. I am still hoping she will come soon so that I have had time to recover before I move cross country.


----------



## shantehend

Sorry Stef :hugs: but don't give up hun. You aren't out yet.


----------



## shantehend

Omg I think my labor is starting. I've had 3 non BH contractions so far. So today may be my delivery day. Woohoo!!


----------



## StefanieC

Yay!! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Thanks Stef. Already 5 mins apart and quite painful.


----------



## c1403

ooooh shante how exciting. Hope it goes well for you keep us posted.

Stef, sorry to see your still no-where near knowing whats happening, I really feel for you. Our bodies are just so frustraiting sometimes. Try and keep your head up and think positive.

I am doing ok. Just playing the waiting game now.

I am having problems sleeping as no matter what way I lay the baby starts kicking and my tummy tightens, I got abotu 2 hours sleep last night. I also get the odd pressure feeling down there. Its mostly when I'm in bed and occasionaly throughout the day, I assume its just braxton hicks but I am also wishing for more real contractions to start kicking in as I am just so uncomfy now and ready for her to arrive although probably still have a good couple of weeks to go.

I also have a sicky feeling and back ache so wondering if these are all signs too.

Lots of love to my fave ladies

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Shante Yay!!! Keep us posted hun, I'm so excited for you!!! Good luck to you and your princess. 

Well, ladies I barely slept last night, and when I did I of course had dreams about my ultrasound this morning. I had so many bizarre and vivid dream about baby this weekend. Had a dream there were two babies!! Ahhhhhh...... crazy! 
I am beyond nervous this morning. I'll update all of you after I get back.Lots of praying going on right now. I'm such a sappy mess this morning.


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait to see your forever baby Crown! So exciting.

Also Shante Yaaaahhhh! GL with labour hun! 

And C! All those symptoms sounds promising! What an exciting day today!

I have an U/S as well today...Happy Monday!


----------



## StefanieC

Question for the pregnant ladies, at the very start of your pregnancy did you have really painful nipples? mine hurt so bad even when brushed against which is not normal for me.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes Stef, mine stung too. That was a big sign for me that I might be preggo. Then the sides of my breasts, like under my arms hurt really bad too.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm really not trying to get my hopes up because its so painful when it doesn't happen but I will be testing again on Thursday as my scan is the next day. My breasts ache but the nipples are the worst.


----------



## shantehend

Quick update: I am 3 to 4 cms and doctor just broke my water. Painful now. Looking more like I will have an epidural. But that's ok. Contractions every 3 mins. 
Jewels and Krippy good luck with your scans.


----------



## cckarting

congrats Shantehend, and GL with a quick and easy labor! fx jewels can't wait to see your beautiful scan. have my u/s tomorrow freaking out a little!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Wow, big day!!!! Good luck Shante! Can't wait to hear how everything goes :)

Big hugs Jewelz! I know the news will be good. Now to see if it's one or two!

Krippy, do you get pictures at all your scans? If so, you gotta post pictures.

Stef, I totally understand about not wanting to get your hopes up. I forgot, are you on progesterone? If not, the sore nipples are a really good sign!

Welcome back cckarting! Good luck tomorrow with your u/s!


----------



## seaweed eater

YAYYYY SUCH AN EXCITING DAY!!! :happydance: Can't wait for all the updates ladies! Will be keeping you all in my thoughts!!

C, I hope things get started for you soon. I've just started getting contractions every night too. So far still able to sleep though. I guess I'm pretty good at sleeping :haha:

C and MrsMcD (I can't believe we're the only Sept girls left!), what are you doing right now in terms of preparation/eviction measures? Me: 3 cups RLT (will increase to 4 on Thurs), 2000 mg EPO orally, pelvic tilt exercises when I remember, and trying to get some time moving around on the birthing ball every day. Our doula suggested acupressure so I think I may try some of that too.



StefanieC said:


> Question for the pregnant ladies, at the very start of your pregnancy did you have really painful nipples? mine hurt so bad even when brushed against which is not normal for me.

I don't think the nipples per se were especially painful, but my boobs definitely felt sore and that's not normal for me.


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD, no I'm not on progesterone.

Shante, not long now!

Jewelz, Krippy and cckarting, good luck with your scans and I look forward to seeing pics if you get them.

sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm not entirely with it today cos I'm so tired all the time x


----------



## shantehend

Amari is here. Born 8/27 at 12:36pm EST. She came 10 mins after I got my epidural. Lol. Weighs 7 lbs and 8 ozs.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Shante! Welcome Amari! :)

Didn't get pics as Dr. didn't do a scan... :( Things are going so well that they are cutting down on the extra measures but of course will give me a scan if I need or want it. I do have placenta previa and they are hoping that it will correct itself. If not I will be moving up my c-section to 35-36 weeks. Will find out at 30 weeks-ish if the placenta has moved. Overall good appt...HB 150 today and it was 145 on Friday! 

Can't wait to hear your news Jewelz!

FXd for you Stef that those sore nipples are a sign!


----------



## seaweed eater

WOW Shante, that was quick!! Thank you for the update, and welcome Amari! :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl Shante!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Wow what a day ladies!! 

Shante- Congrats!! Yay, she's here! Glad it went so fast for you.

Crown- Can't wait to hear about your scan! So exciting.

CC- Yay!! So happy for you.

Steph- My boobs killed me!! Nipples were also sore. Good sign.

I know I am missing some...uggh I can't remember anything these days. On a side note, I have had alot of vaginal discharge. Sometimes I feel like I can't stay dry (tmi, sorry). I am changing my panties often to avoid that wet feeling and odor issues. Last night my inner thigh was hurting and I noticed it was pretty badly chaffed. I resorted to opening the baby's Desitin :( Is this common? Also, should I be concerned about the increase in discharge? I am now wearing a panty liner, but sometimes I feel it has an odor. (TMI AGAIN so sorry).


----------



## seaweed eater

Krippy, I'm sorry there was no scan but glad everything looks ok and baby's heartbeat was good. You have plenty of time for the previa to move, I wouldn't even worry about it (and it sounds like you're not). :hugs:


----------



## c1403

EeyoreGirl said:


> Wow what a day ladies!!
> 
> Shante- Congrats!! Yay, she's here! Glad it went so fast for you.
> 
> Crown- Can't wait to hear about your scan! So exciting.
> 
> CC- Yay!! So happy for you.
> 
> Steph- My boobs killed me!! Nipples were also sore. Good sign.
> 
> I know I am missing some...uggh I can't remember anything these days. On a side note, I have had alot of vaginal discharge. Sometimes I feel like I can't stay dry (tmi, sorry). I am changing my panties often to avoid that wet feeling and odor issues. Last night my inner thigh was hurting and I noticed it was pretty badly chaffed. I resorted to opening the baby's Desitin :( Is this common? Also, should I be concerned about the increase in discharge? I am now wearing a panty liner, but sometimes I feel it has an odor. (TMI AGAIN so sorry).

Hey Hun
I had loads of discharge, my midwife said it was normal (as long as not yellow) so i left it at that for a few weeks. However, when i started to get the chafing between my legs it became really sore...I went to the Dr and it was thrush, so I'd go get it checked out. He gave me some cream and a pressary and it was gone in less than a day.
Discharge is normal, but I was constantly wet and it then got a slight yellow tinge to it.
Thrush is nothing to worry about I dont think as its common in preganncy but needs treating.
xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante, I've been so happy about your news, and so glad it ended up going so smoothly :happydance: how are you feeling now? Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## c1403

Wow Shante so quick.....hope your recovering well x 

Whos next ???? 

Seaweed in response to your question about eviction of this baby all we have done is sex and a little walking. I am hoping that gives us a kinda kick start as I can definatly feel some changes and the odd contraction but nothing to make me think its happening soon. I dont want the baby to come before 2nd September so later this week I may try more active measures like long brisk walks, climbing my stairs, spicy foods, pineapple (although dont think that will work) and bouncing on a ball. I may try Raspberry leaf tea, just need to know where I can get it as im not much of a tea drinker lol.


Crown - cant wait to hear about your scan 
Stef - I never had sore boobs or nipples but were all different and I know most ladies do so its a good sign 
Krippy- Shame you never got a scan but glad its all going well 

Sorry if i have forgot anyone, hope were all doing well.

xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG I leave for a few hours and Shante already has Amari!! Geez that was so fast!! Congrats and welcome Miss Amari!!



Baby H is doing just fine and has a strong heart beat of 167. We could even see it on the screen. They did my scan on my abdomen and not transvaginal and she could still see baby perfectly! Im on :cloud9: right now. I'm on perfect schedule being 7 weeks 2 days along.I am so relieved!!!! Whew....


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww Jewelz I knew it would go well, but I'm so thrilled for you. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Wow shante!! That was FAST! Congrats! :) How are things going? 

seaweed- I haven't really been doing anything to try to help things along. I was thinking about it the other day and started to do some research and basically what I found was that there isn't enough evidence to show that any at-home methods work. But what I did find about the raspberry leaf tea is that if you're already having contractions, it could help them along. I'm ready for this kid to come out but I'm already frustrated and don't want to end up making myself even more frustrated by trying different stuff. I was thinking of asking my doctor to strip my membranes if I'm dilated enough but I don't know. I've heard it's pretty dang painful and even that doesn't necessarily help so I don't think I'm going to bother either. Just wait very impatiently for this boy to decide he's ready. Plus there is this part of me that is desperate to have as much alone time with my husband as possible before he gets here.

Man, I woke up at about 4 this morning to pee, and decided to fill up my juice cup that I keep on my night stand. Walked out to the kitchen, finished the last couple of sips from my cup, filled it with ice, put it down to pour juice and A SPIDER CRAWLED OUT! That means there was a spider in the dang cup when I took those last couple of drinks! I am TERRIFIED of spiders so I freaked the heck out and couldn't call back asleep. I tried for a couple hours then gave up and decided to get some cleaning done. I was able to get a really long nap in later though. But now that I'm awake again I wish I had the energy I had first thing this morning cause now I don't feel like doing a dang thing again :(


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yay Jewelz!!! Congrats! :) Did you cry? :) Are you going to do anything to celebrate?


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMG I think I would of had a corrinary if that happen to me. I am deathly afraid of spiders too. I was bit on my foot as a teen and had to have my foot pumped. It was so painful. Ever since then I scream like tiny girl when I see one. Thank God you didnt get bit!


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> Yay Jewelz!!! Congrats! :) Did you cry? :) Are you going to do anything to celebrate?

My hubby was there and was my rock and for some reason I just didn't cry. I don't think its quit hit me yet. I probably will tonight. LOL We went to lunch right after and we decided we are going to go ahead and announce to close friends this weekend. No facebook yet though....


----------



## beeba

Yayy Shante!! Congratulations!!

Yayy Jewels!! I'm so happy that your scan went well!! :hugs:

Stef - Sore nipples was one of the first signs I had. They're still a bit sore even now. FXd for you :hugs:

Can't wait for everyone else to start having their babies!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooooh, Jewelz, I'm so excited for you to start announcing to your friends. :hugs: That is such a fun time.

MrsMcD, just because you said you have done research on the different natural induction/augmentation things, there is actually some support for a bunch of them...for example, acupressure/acupuncture (https://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.1080/14767050600730740; https://online.liebertpub.com/doi/abs/10.1089/acm.2004.10.959), RLT (https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2002.t01-1-01009.x/full; https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2002.t01-1-01009.x/full), nipple stimulation (https://ukpmc.ac.uk/abstract/MED/2198350/reload=0;jsessionid=8hLJ5Bo74oSyw41zzLOF.20; https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.3109/00016348909020990/abstract). EPO is the one thing that doesn't seem to have great scientific support, but I don't mind doing it and so many people do seem to believe that it works, so I figure I might as well.

No pressure, of course! Just in case you are interested.

(Of course if you look at the actual dependent measures in these studies, a lot of them aren't labor induction but rather shortened second stage, decreased incidence of interventions, etc...which is all fine with me.)


----------



## horseypants

congrats shante!

steph, :dust:

jewels, that is great news and thanks for the picture <3

afm, af got me! i plan to drink heavily this evening and maybe tomorrow, and then onward :p


----------



## cckarting

congrats jewelz, thats a beautiful baby pic! so happy for you!


----------



## MrsMcD123

horseypants said:


> afm, af got me!  i plan to drink heavily this evening and maybe tomorrow, and then onward :p

That was my preferred method of dealing with AF too. I have to admit, I miss the drinking! :hugs: Have a drink for me.


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD123 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> afm, af got me! i plan to drink heavily this evening and maybe tomorrow, and then onward :p
> 
> That was my preferred method of dealing with AF too. I have to admit, I miss the drinking! :hugs: Have a drink for me.Click to expand...

Yep...this was me too! 1 bottle of wine please! I'm sorry hun. Your time will come , just be patient. Its all in Gods timing.


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, congrats on your scan!! I just knew everything would be fine for you.:happydance:

Introducing my little princess, born on 8.27.12 at 12:36pm weighing 7lbs and 8ozs and 19 inches long, Amari...
 



Attached Files:







Amari.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Jewelz, congrats on your scan!! I just knew everything would be fine for you.:happydance:
> 
> Introducing my little princess, born on 8.27.12 at 12:36pm weighing 7lbs and 8ozs and 19 inches long, Amari...

She is a doll!! :) :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG Shante she is adorable!! Her little face and her little toes! :cloud9:


----------



## c1403

Yay Jewlez...lovely scan pic

Shante - She is adorable 

Horsey - Have a nice drink, chill out and then onto next cycle....good things will come to those that wait (although waiting is a pain!)

Lots of love ladies

xx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Beautiful Shante!! Sitting in lab doing the 3 hr test :(
So nauseated. Trying to keep it down. Had first two sticks; 2 to go.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Shante she is so perfect! Good job mama!!

Eeyore I hope all turns ok good. 
I'm driving in to work this morning trying to not hurl in my cup. Ugh!!


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Shante! That brought tears to my eyes...I just want to hold her and kiss her little face. What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Krippy

GL Eeyore! I am doing mine on Thursday...so not fun!

Good morning everyone else!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Can I just say that I cant wait unitl this nausea crap is gone. LOL Not that I dont appreciate having symptoms but geez I feel awful. It's frustrating.... I just wanna be able to keep some food in my body today.


----------



## StefanieC

I am not happy today. my nipples are still crazy sore and this morning I was curled up in bed feeling really sick after actually vomitting a little and I was so tired then I had a long soaky bath and I felt better by the afternoon so we had pizza for dinner as DH goes back to work tomorrow and now I feel sick again and am still do tired :(. I think I must be coming down with something.


----------



## shantehend

Contractions started at about 5:45am and came every 6 to 7 mins and lasting 20 to 30 seconds. I knew it was labor because they felt different from the normal BH. I got up and showered and called my labor partners. They arrived at 7:30am. I called my doctor and he advised me to head to L & D, they were 5 mins apart by this time. Got to triage at around 8:15am and was checked, found to be 3 to 4cms. I figured we had a long way to go, and I knew she was still posterior at this point. I was admitted and placed in my LDR room by 9:45am. I was placed on the monitor for half an hour and then allowed to walk around for an hour. The doc came and checked me and I was still 3 to 4 cms, and contractions were every 3 to 5 mins now. The doctor ordered pitocin to make the contractions come closer together, and he broke my water. Within minutes of the pitocin they were coming every 2 to 3 mins and last almost a minute. I decided to get an epidural at this point. I wanted to hold off as long as possible, but the pitocin is not my friend. After the epidural was placed and before it started to work, I felt more pressure in my bottom. I guess the contractions forced her to turn and she was able to drop down and put pressure on my cervix. Within 10 mins after the epidural, my body started to push her out. I only enjoyed one or two contractions without pain but with a lot of pressure. The nurse panicked and called my doctor, but he didn't make it in time. Luckily the nurses were there and caught the baby. I pushed her out in less than 10 mins. My doctor came in and delivered the placenta. I had no tears or abrasions. She was born at 12:36pm, a little less than 7 hrs after my labor started. I think that is pretty good for a posterior labor and her not being engaged until near the end. Overall, it was a great experience. My nurse was awesome and was all for me having either a natural or medicated birth. She let me walk around and bounce on the birthing ball. The only reason I had been confined to the bed was because after my water was broken the head has to drop down before they allow you to get up and move around. This is to prevent a cord prolapse through the vagina, so I did not complain. She just wouldn't drop down until the pitocin kicked in and caused her to turn. Even though princess Amari is my last child, I think I had some pretty amazing birth experiences and for that I am very grateful. Good luck to you all. My only bit of advice is that if you plan to get an epidural, get it early enough to enjoy it and relax.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks so much for sharing your birth story Shante!! Such a great experience for you. So Happy Miss Amari is here and you both are doing very well.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks hon, it was great to read your story, and I'm so glad everything went so smoothly. :hugs: No tears, we should all be so lucky! Hope you are recovering well. I can't believe you'll be moving so soon.


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef, look at your chart!! I think either you're pregnant and your chart is triphasic, or you're 4 DPO. Fingers crossed that BFP is right around the corner.

In any case I hope you feel better soon :hugs: and Jewelz too!!


----------



## beeba

Shante - Your princess is adorable!! And thank you for sharing your birth story!

Stef - Why don't you try another pregnancy test? Your symptoms sound really good :)

Jewels - I was like that from the end of week 5 till the beginning of this week. There are still some things that I cannot smell or eat but I can manage to keep my meals down. I hope you will also find some relief very soon :)


----------



## horseypants

thank you so much shante. amari is a beauty!

steph, i call preggers on you.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stef I think your preggo too. TEST TEST TEST! I wanna have line eye with you.


----------



## seaweed eater

I can eat eggs now but I'm still a little bothered by the smell. I read that Snooki said she'd had the same aversion and now that she's given birth it's gone :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

That is such a good birth story, well done you!

ladies you are getting my hopes up lol. I promised DH that I wouldn't take another test until Thursday morning because if I am preggers it should show up by then and I have my scan on Friday afternoon. I really don't think I am tho, I think I'm just coming down with something.


----------



## sunkiss

omg congrats shante, amari is so beautiful n loved ur birth story, so happy everything went well n u r both doing great :happydance:!!!

hey ladies, sorry i have been away so long n have not even shared my birth story, i swear everytime i log on to the site my lil munchkin knows it n starts crying lmao!! its def has taken some time to get adjusted to everything, we r both still learning each other but i pretty much have the hang of things now n have learned to sleep when she does...she is sleeping now so i will come right back with my birth story :D!!


----------



## sunkiss

I was noticing an unusual increase in discharge for a few days b4 her birth, i was having alot of discharge from week 25 because of my cervix issue so i figure at first maybe this is ok, but as time went on i knew this had to be a slow leak n my water had rupture, that wednesday night i did not sleep because i knew for sure then i had a leak, it was the same feeling i had with olivia b4 my water broke, felt like discharge trickling out but increased as the days went on n everytime i got up i would feel it more, it wasnt a gush just trickling, when i knew for sure it was my water was when i had no control over it, even if i squeezed it was coming down, so that night i was not in any pain so i just decided to start getting myself together n prepared, i didnt have my bag packed so i did that, went n shaved n got myself together, i didnt tell anyone, i let them sleep, i just did my thing n waited cause i knew this was it n i couldnt sleep, at 5am i woke up my mom n OH n told them i think my water had broke n we have to head to the hospital, they got all excited lol, i was sitting there dressed n ready but told them to take their time since i wasnt in any pain, just was wearing a big super pad from the leaking, i was calm looking at them running around :haha:!! we got to the hospital 6 something that thursday morn 8/9/12...to my surprise my doc happened to be there, she was delivering all night, n she was surprised when i walked in, i was happy to see her there, she had them check me right away n indeed my water had ruptured, so she said she would have me admitted n remove my cerclage, she removed the cerclage (ouch) it hurt but was quick, i was 2-3 cm at that time, not long after that i got up to use the bthrm n my water really ruptured then, i felt a gush n had bloody show, so they started me on pitocin n antibiotics in case of strep b since i didnt have a chance to get tested....i started feeling contractions a little later on, not sure of time i wasnt really paying attn, things were going fast yet slow, i did ask for the epi b4 the contractions became intense but that was my plan cause i did not want to feel it, i did ask to get up n walk around a bit b4 the epi but they wouldnt let me because of meds n drip that i was on plus they wanted to keep me on the monitor....im going to fast forward to the next day cause i did not progress in cm until then, i pretty much stayed at 3 cm all day n night on that thurs even though my contractions were very reg, i was comfy from the epi so i would not feel the pain but i would know when i was having them cause i would feel the tightness...ok so friday morning maybe 5 or 6 something they checked me n i was at 4 cm ugh not much progress, i started to get scared cause i thought maybe i would have to have a c section, my mom got up n started praying for me so i could have a vaginal birth, i wanted that experience so bad, so my baby heartrate dropped during a contraction n they had my shift until it came back up, whew thank God that worked, got scared again for a min, not too long after i begin feeling alot of pressure down in my bottom, i figured yay maybe i am starting to dilate some more :D, so they checked me again i believe around 6 or 7 something, i really wasnt paying attn to the time, she said ummm ur fully dilated n +1 station, i nearly flipped my wig literally :haha:!!! in less than 2 hrs i went from 4 cm to ready, i believe it was when i started to shift this happened, i was laying on my back too long n not moving, my mom n OH jump up now n the nurse start calling for a set up, i was looking around confused n scared cause now there were lots of ppl coming in getting everything ready, i wasnt sure if i was ready to push lol, i was feeling scared that things were going so quickly now, the nurse was telling me she was turning off my epi n i told her no i dont want to feel it lol, she said they have to so i would know when it was time to push, at this time with each contraction now i could feel the pressure becoming more intense yet it wasnt unbearable, she said they would wait til i got to +2 station b4 i began pushing so i wouldnt get tired out too quickly, in the meantime they got everything ready n the nurse explained what everyone role would be n what i would need to do, i couldnt hear anything she was saying cause i was scared lol, the peds came in to talk to me since my baby was a preemie they would be there with a team ready, they explained everything to me n what to expect, i would not get to have her on my chest right away cause they want to access her first n make sure she is ok, so now they check me n i am ready to start some pushing, pressure was intense now but yet still bearable, felt like intense constipation, i believe the epi helped alot with this, ok pushing starts n i have to wait in btwn contractions to push, although they were telling me how to push i was confused n wasnt quite sure what i was doing, they were telling me to push from below n not my face n i thought i was doing that but i still making up my face n they would yell n say not from there they want to see it down below, so next contraction i am really trying to do that cause this pressure is really intense n i want her out of there, my mom is screaming i can see her head she is coming, that would happen then after pushing she would go back in, so they were trying to get me to push n then breath n push right back again so i can get her head out, i started crying cause i didnt know if i was doing it right n i was scared n confused but everyone was great n reassured me i will do this, so next push i concentrated n pushed right back n i felt when her head poped out, the doc screamed dont push, n she did her thing n then told me to give a small push n then her body slid right out, i heard her cry n barely seen her cause me n mother was crying so much, that moment was so amazing, i still cry now when i tell the story or think of it, at that moment i knew my baby was alive n she was breathing, i couldnt believe she was finally here, i didnt even see when OH cut the cord cause i was bawling so much lol, the peds took her right across the rm n started working on her, she never needed any help, her lungs were fully developed n she did so well with all her stats, she was so perfect n beautiful, i just could not believe it...i was in pain cause they were having a hard time delivering my placenta but my eyes never left my baby across that rm, same thing happened with my placenta when i gave birth to olivia also, it did not want to come down, so they had to constantly put their hands up there to get it out, after a few tries i started crying cause it was painful n they explained my cervix is closing n they gotta get it out now or i would have to go to surgery so i let them do what they had to do n finally thank God they got it out, not long after they got the placenta out i began bleeding so they were working on my now to get the bleeding to stop, the whole time all i can do is look over at my baby n make sure she was doing well, not too long after they got the bleeding to settle but they started my epi back just in case the bleeding started again, i suppose i would have gone to surgery although they never mentioned...i was grateful all the scary stuff was over n now i can concentrate n meet my lil girl, omg when i first held her i nearly died, it was like i was really on :cloud9:, i could not take my eyes off her, she was so tiny but so perfect n beautiful, the nurse tried her on my breast n she latched right on like a natural, i was so happy for that cause it was a worry for me too, i have so much more to update but i will have to come back for that, i tell u i thought i would have time to still keep up but its really hard to balance it all, it takes time to adjust, i will be back hopefully today ladies, i miss u all so much, im still praying for u all, wondering who is up next :hugs:!!


----------



## StefanieC

That's a beautiful story, congratulations xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss you seriously made me tear up and cry. What a beautiful story. I am so elated for you!!! <3


----------



## Krippy

SunKiss! All I want to do is give you and Fayth and big hug! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies did any of you have any issues sleeping in early days? I am a walking zombie with a massive headache today. Ugh! help!


----------



## StefanieC

ladies i'm so nervous about testing tomorrow, i just know its going to be bfn


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww I love it Sunkiss! Thanks for coming back to post that. :hugs: So happy for you and Fayth. Sounds like both of you did great, and I am sooo glad you got to have the vaginal birth you wanted and of course your healthy, beautiful girl. :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

Crownjewelz said:


> Ladies did any of you have any issues sleeping in early days? I am a walking zombie with a massive headache today. Ugh! help!

Yeah. Horrible issues. I was much more uncomfortable at 7 weeks than I am now. :wacko: I am sorry you're having such a hard time, Jewelz! Hope it gets better very soon!


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef your chart is ridiculous! (in a good way!) I'm sure it's hard not to be nervous but I am really hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Here it is... 7 week bloat! Haha 
Ive got a bunch of nothing but fat and bloat so far.


----------



## StefanieC

first bump pic, so exciting!

i think when i eventually get to do mine, it will be under clothes, i am nowhere near brave enough to do it in just underwear!

off topic but is anyone watching the Paralympic Opening Ceremony?


----------



## horseypants

steph, i am so not nervous for you to test. i have so many bfps in my journal. -two from the last couple days! so there's something in the water! next, it's you and another couple ladies and then im sure its my turn again. xoxoxox


----------



## StefanieC

thank you so much girls but i just have this huge feeling that i'm going to let us all down


----------



## horseypants

steph, even if you do, we will happily continue to cheer you on. HOWEVER. your mopey emoness is a total prego symptom. i should know, i have lsitened to everyone and their mom say they are out then get a bpf before me. hehehhehehe. and this is cd3 moping on my end. .....seriously. you get my drift? you are prolly preggers. if you aren't i get a ttc budy to stick with me for another cycle. it's a win win on my end, so im not getting let down and we can be as hopeful as we want for you!!!!!!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stef where can I view your chart at? I looked on your website but I cant find it.


----------



## seaweed eater

There's a link if you click on her FF ticker :)

Stef hon, we won't be let down if you get a BFN! We are here for you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

you girls are always so nice! you're making me a little emotional, what a wimp lol.

horsey, i know i am so negative but thats just me except when it comes to talking about other people. if i was someone else i would be saying the same as you lol. i'm just feeling a bit emotional today as i'm scared for tomorrow as even though i told DH not to get his hopes up, i think he has anyway.


----------



## horseypants

aww steph, i feel you. it's ok though. you can't help it. neither can our OHs. they are cute though. they bounce back well and you know what. how awesome is it that they are excited. we are lucky women ;).

seriously, your mood is a good sign!! drink lots of water today. darn this roller coaster!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

i so agree! DH is my rock (as cheesy as that sounds).

what time is in in Cali? about 1.30? I do my tests at roughly 8am my time so it would be roughly midnight your time when all this guessing can come to an end (hopefully)


----------



## beeba

What a lovely birth story sunkiss! So happy for you and for little Fayth <3

Jewels - I'm also just as bloated as you are. It makes me look fat around the middle and people at work are commenting on my weight gain. I actually haven't gained anything, I'm just bloated!!

Stef- I have my fingers crossed for you. I really hope and pray that you get your bfp tomorrow :hugs: 

Everyone else - Hi and I hope your pregnancies and ttc journeys are going well!! xoxox


----------



## Crownjewelz

Beeba- I have gained no weight yet but man my mind section just wont go back in anymore because Im so full of bloat! :haha: 
No complaints here... I'll take it!!


----------



## StefanieC

they are commenting on your weight gain? do they know you are preggers? if not you should tell them to pee off lol.


----------



## beeba

By the way, I haven't been taking my prenatals for quite a while now and I was wondering if that would harm the baby? I'm trying to eat healthily though. The prenatals mame me feel really sick so I've laid off them without telling my doctor. Will that harm my baby?


----------



## beeba

Yeah, people here are quite nosy and they don't know when not to butt in. I find it rude but there's nothing I can do about it :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

You really should be takign then eeither way. There are so many things in that little pill that you need. Just make sure you are taking some kind of folic acid for sure.


----------



## beeba

They don't know I'm pregnant. I haven't told anyone yet. I'm not planning on telling people at work. They'll just find out when I really start to shwo


----------



## horseypants

step, it's 2.30 my time now. update when you test!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

i will i promise :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy 9 weeks Beeba :happydance:

I couldn't stomach prenatal vitamins once I got pregnant. The nurse said to take folic acid and D separately and that would be enough. The folic acid is the most essential, you need 400 mcg a day, or make sure you are getting that much from your diet. Eventually I started taking gummy prenatal vitamins so I don't have to swallow horse pills.


----------



## seaweed eater

beeba said:


> Jewels - I'm also just as bloated as you are. It makes me look fat around the middle and people at work are commenting on my weight gain. I actually haven't gained anything, I'm just bloated!!

I can't believe the things people say :dohh: I was hanging out with some friends yesterday, actually, and we were laughing remembering all the weird things they said to me first trimester when they suspected I was pregnant but I hadn't officially told them. :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Bfn :(


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stef dont get discouraged hun. I promise you, IT WILL HAPPEN for you. :hug:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I feel like a new person today. I finally got some sleep last night. I was still up at 4am and couldnt go back to sleep but I slept pretty good. I'll take it!

Ladies what are some of the things you have and had aversions to? 
What are some of the things you have craved the most?


----------



## horseypants

Steph, gr!!!!!! I agree with jewelz. 

I looked up the ingredients in preseed today and it is chock full of parabens. What's up with that!?!!? The last cycle I conceived on I used preseed. Now I'm reading that is leads to lower embryo quality in ivf. Can't win. :(


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm sorry Stef. :hugs: I know how frustrating it is. 

Jewlez, I haven't really had any aversions. I could barely eat anything in the first trimester but there wasn't anything in particular. Still isn't. As far as cravings go, ICE CREAM! And chocolate malts. MMMM!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thats pretty much how I feel too. Nothing sounds good at all. Its like I know I need to eat so I can ward off the sickness but who wants to eat when you feel like puking all the time. :haha: 
Im starting to have issues with chicken.Made some the other night and I just couldnt eat it, it tasted awful. Just the smell of coffee makes me go running for the restroom. Which is funny because I love coffee!! The one thing that saves the day all the time is noodles. I can stomach any kind of noodles. I have also been wanting mushrooms. Mmmmmm


----------



## cckarting

i've been craving mushrooms too jewelz!


----------



## MrsMcD123

So I had my 38 week appointment yesterday. I'm negative for group b strep (yay!) and am 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced (YAAAAY!). Also, as I was laying back for the cervical check, it was hurting like hell and the Dr. asked "are you having a contraction??" I said "I have no idea!" He felt, and sure enough, I was! He had my husband come over to feel how tight my tummy was. He said not to hold him to it, as he could be off, but he predicted that my water would be breaking today or tomorrow and I *could* have the baby by this weekend. It was so exciting! Yesterday happened to be my husbands and my 3 year anniversary also. Unfortunately my husband had to go straight to work after the appointment, but he was so upset about having to leave because he wanted to stay with me so bad. Well, the contractions kept up for maybe a couple hours, but after laying down for a nap they disappeared completely, very disappointing :( Several hours later I went to pee and (tmi) went to wipe, and had a glob of mucous that had a little brown blood in it which got my hopes up, but still nothing. :growlmad:

Woke up to pee this morning and got freaked out. I felt my bump and it felt like he'd curled up into a little ball that was sticking out of my left side. I've had lopsided tummy before, and he's frequently sticking out to the left or right a little bit but in the middle, but this was like he was entirely in a ball sticking out of the left side. I don't know why it freaked me out so much but it did. But he's fine in there, not sticking out of my left side anymore. Went to pee a little while ago and had a pretty big clump of plug come out. Wish this kid (and my body!) would stop teasing me already get things started for real! This is so FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Crownjewelz

OMGoodness MrsMcd I really hope you will go into labor sometime this weekend!! Im so excited for you!! Come on baby boy, we are giving you and eviction notice as of today!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of :hugs: to you Stef. Based on your chart this cycle clearly is not over for you yet. I remain hopeful! And if it's not this cycle, it absolutely will happen for you soon. :hugs:

Jewelz, my biggest aversion has been to eggs. First tri I couldn't stand garlic or mushrooms, or most vegetables for that matter. The funny thing is that I've now developed aversions to several foods I craved and ate first trimester and happened to throw up or feel really sick after eating (even if it was just a coincidence -- see Garcia effect). That includes macaroni and cheese, pho, and burritos from a couple different Mexican places in the area. Blech!

I've been craving sweets mostly. Especially chocolate and cookies. And fruit sometimes too.

Happy 38 weeks, due date buddies! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohhhhh MrsMcD how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear that things have gotten started for you :happydance:

I've been having some more contractions but definitely BH ones, not real. I still feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh oh oh and forgot to mention, after some stomach groping, he also estimated that baby is around 8-8.5 lbs right now. Can't wait to see how big he is when he finally comes out!

So ladies, what features of your OH do you hope baby has, and which of your own?


----------



## seaweed eater

Honestly, I kind of hope mine is a mini version of my husband, who was the CUTEST baby. :cloud9: Based on the u/s photos though, I suspect kiddo has my chin and my husband's nose. We'll see!


----------



## Crownjewelz

This baby need to have my hubbys lips and eyelashes for sure. They are perfect! If the baby gets any of my features I hope that it will be high cheek bones, perfect nose and eyes.


----------



## beeba

Seaweedeater - Thanks! Happy 38 weeks to you:hugs: I don't think we have the chewy vitamins here :( All we have are the sickening pills!

Stef - Don't worry sweetie, I'm sure it will happen for you sooner than you think!:hugs:

Mrsmcd - Yay!! Can't wait for your lil man to come out!!:happydance:

Jewels - can't have anything sweet anymore:wacko: I used to love chocolate and ice cream and I can't have either now. I also don't like chicken that much anymore. The thing that really makes my stomach flip though is the smell of lavendar. I know it's not food but you know :D


----------



## beeba

Ladies, do you know about the ring gender test? Does it really work? I've tried it and it seems like I'm having a boy but I don't know how accurate it is. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ugh I hate the smell of lavender anyways. Lol

Weird feelings inside: I swear sometimes when I pee I can feel my insides shift and it kinda hurts/feels weird. Maybe I'm crazy....


----------



## jcombs35

How's everyone doing? I'm getting the hang of temping, but wish I didn't have to anymore if you know what I mean!


----------



## shantehend

Good luck MrsMcD!! Hoping the little mister will come this weekend.
Stef, sorry about the test.


----------



## Krippy

oooohhhhh! GL MrsMcD! I hope that this is the start for you and that little man makes his appearance soon!

As for appearances I hope my bubs as my husband eyelashes...they are so long and luxiourious. But I don't have to really guess that this bubs will look like my husband and his dark genes will probably dominate my pale, light genes! lol


----------



## c1403

Hello Ladies
Sorry been away for a while....we changed internet provider so had no internet for a few days, so just been catching up.

Shante and Sunkiss thanks soooooo much for your birth storys, cant wait to add mine to the list.

Crown - My main aversions are to peas and all i craved in 1st Tri was salads and ice poles lol. I was lucky with morning sickness and I slept quite well. Unlike now when sleeping for 8 hours is impossible

Stef - Sorry about the BFN, I cant read charts etc but everyone says it looks good so maybe theres still a chance? I got BFNs all the way to 18dpo...so maybe your still in, if not theres next cycle, just keep doing the baby dancing.

Horsey - Same advise as Stef, keep baby dancing and one of those spermys will make it soon enough 

MrsMcD - How exciting, I am desperate for a sign, all i have is increased discharge which is encouraging after reading sunkiss' birth story. I want a clear cut sign I am going to go into labour soon. She is moving about plenty but no signs yet

As for vitamins, I took mine religiously until about 25 weeks, they were horrible but i just drank loads of water. Since then I have been very on/off and for past 8 weeks havent taken them at all.....I just keep forgetting and now dont even know where they are.

As for appearances I hope baby gets my hair colour (auburny/red/blonde) and my eys/nose/cheeks lol. I want her to get OH skin tone (he goes a lovely brown in the sun and I burn and that was horrible as a child) and his metabolism lol as he never gains weight like I do. However she looks I know she will be perfect.

I am off to the Drs again today as I think my thrush has returned, so annoying as it went completly now I keep getting the same sensation I had before. I dont know it could be my plug as I am having lots of discharge but I want to be sure its not the thrush again and better to get it checked out.

Lots of love ladies

MrsMcD your up next I think 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

well i am back from the scan. the nurse was really nice and told me what she saw while i was there. She said my left ovary is large and has lots of follicles so she thinks it is polycystic but that i will probably have to have another blood test once i get the results in a week to see if it is PCO or PCOS. My right ovary has lots of follicles too but is normal sized. Its a relief that there is actually something there iykwim, its the not knowing thats so much worse. At least this way they will hopefully actually be able to do something about it. She did say that my uterus is great - size, lining etc all brilliant which is a relief. She did say that the uterus lining looks like i ovulated this cycle as it has thickened in response to the hormones which is also great. i'm so glad its over with so now the docs might actually do something. my spotting has also pretty much stopped now but i dunno if thats cos of the scan probe or what.

Sorry for the essay lol.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow Stef so you really got some great information on that visit. Hopefully they can diagnose you and get you on some sort of plan to get you a baby in there! I have so much hope for you hun!! Keep your head up.


----------



## StefanieC

thanks hun, it was definitely a worth while visit even though i had to wait for like half hour before they called me in as i was only in there for 5 minutes or so. So lots of info in a short space of time!


----------



## shantehend

Sorry to burst in here off topic, but my breasts are killing me. They are so big and sore it's making my heart hurt. I should've read up on engorgement.y last one I breastfed so it didn't feel like this. I am ready to cry. It hurts so bad I can't even think straight.
C, I didn't have a clearcut sign either. No mucus or anything. Just woke up to regular contractions.


----------



## seaweed eater

Stef, sounds like a productive visit indeed. I'm glad you are getting some more information. :hugs: And great news that it looks like you've ovulated! Your chart certainly reflects that, too!

C, I know what you mean about wanting definite signs. I'd be so excited if I had a bloody show! It's still early, though. I keep reminding myself that plenty of women start labor from zero. There was one birth story on the third tri board yesterday where the woman started with no dilation at all and had the baby less than an hour later! It was her third birth but still, our bodies are capable of doing a lot in a short time.

Shante, I'm sorry about your breasts. :hugs: I heard a podcast recently about adoption and a couple of the mothers mentioned that that was the hardest thing for them, when their milk came in. Hang in there hon, it sounds like it must be seriously painful but it should get better soon. :hugs:

I feel like such an old lady this morning. I spent some time yesterday building furniture with DH and it made my back and hips soooo sore! I wasn't lifting anything and was sitting down most of the time, and still I can't believe how taxing it was, especially when I felt totally normal right before I started. We have one more dresser to build and I'm itching to get started, but I need to take a day off.

I think DH got a little excited last night because he has read that increased backache is a sign of labor. I just said...I wish! :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Shante...I had that with RJ. I know it sounds weird but frozen cabbage leaves worked wonders for me. I just put them straight into my bra and they say the tighter the bra the better.


----------



## c1403

Stef glad you are getting some sort of answer as to what could be going on. At least then you could work on it with your Dr.

I made my OH take me out today just so I could get moving, I am spending so much time stuck in doors this baby will never want to come out. We went shopping and I gota a cute little crochet teddy for my girly which will be the first toy we give her 

The walking did me good as she dropped again and made walking a little difficult and even a tiny but painful at times. She is moving lots too so hopefully shes getting ready to come out lol. I wanted to avoid a August or 1st September birthdate and were nearly there with that so she can come whenever she wishes now lol xxxx


----------



## Krippy

Oh and avoid hot showers and expressing as it will just make it worse. I know it is painful hun but it won't last too long. I was only in major pain for about a week or so!


----------



## seaweed eater

c1403 said:


> I wanted to avoid a August or 1st September birthdate and were nearly there with that so she can come whenever she wishes now lol xxxx

That's so funny, is it because of a school year cutoff? I have been hoping for September 2nd or later for that exact reason! In the US we have Labor Day on Monday the 3rd this year, so I am hoping baby will take a hint from the name of the holiday!


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to avoid a August or 1st September birthdate and were nearly there with that so she can come whenever she wishes now lol xxxx
> 
> That's so funny, is it because of a school year cutoff? I have been hoping for September 2nd or later for that exact reason! In the US we have Labor Day on Monday the 3rd this year, so I am hoping baby will take a hint from the name of the holiday!Click to expand...

Yes its because of the school cut off. If she was August she would go to school a year earlier and I would rather her be the eldest in her year then the yougest. if she did come tonight (unlikely) I wouldnt mind too much its just preference.

I also want to avoid 1st Sept as its MIL birthday and I dont want her to have to share her birthday.

Lol would be great to have bubs on Labor day....I am happy anytime after Monday, so will have a word with the bump later lol xxx


----------



## horseypants

steph, good information. xoxox everyone hugs. i'm too despondent to say much sorry. my OH says this is quote, typical cd4 behaviour. :rofl:


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww, sorry Horsey, lots of :hugs:! I hope the blues pass soon. You will be preggers before you know it and this will all be a memory!


----------



## shantehend

Krippy said:


> Oh and avoid hot showers and expressing as it will just make it worse. I know it is painful hun but it won't last too long. I was only in major pain for about a week or so!

A whole week? Omg. I was tempted to buy a breastpump and start pumping. I had a much easier time breastfeeding. This is what I don't like about giving birth. These hurting boobs. Sorry for complaining.


----------



## horseypants

ahh shante, complain away xoxoxo if that's the worst thing about giving birth, i am actually less scared though i totally hear you that it is annoying and PAINFUL and horrible. hang in there. try the cabbage trick!


----------



## shantehend

Horsey, sorry about AF catching you. It will happen for you soon though.


----------



## shantehend

Amari leaving the hospital
 



Attached Files:







Amari2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> Amari leaving the hospital

She's adorable :)


----------



## c1403

Hello Ladies

Awww Amari is adorable....so much hair. I think my girly will have no hair like me when I was born.

ITS SEPTEMBER eeeek.....my fellow sept 13th ladies our babies will be here this month.

How are we all feeling?

I am all over the place at the minute. Yesterday evening I had a mild panic as hadn't felt my girly move for a while, so I ran a warm bath and gave her a bit of a prod and she started moving so that made me happy, she must have just been sleeping. I also had some icy water and laid on my left side and she started moving again and most of the night (my fault for waking her I guess). Today shes been sooo active, espically when I play music on my phone....guess she likes a little dance lol.

I am pretty sure I was getting some contractions last night too, I woke up and my tummy was really hard (like braxton hicks) but there was some pain that didnt go away when I moved. I also had pains down my left leg and lower back...However during the night they passed and not had any since. I am hoping its the start of things progressing as I cant wait for her to come now.
No sign of any mucas plug though.

Hope all my other ladies are ok and enjoying the weekend 


xxxxxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yesterday was a tough day :/ Spent about 7 hours at the hospital. I was having chest pains and the ob wanted me to go to the er. Eventually they told me it was anxiety and basically they could nothing for me. Then, a trip upstairs to l & d to monitor the babies heart rate. When I got home, I had awful gas bubbles in my chest. Uggghh. Is there anything I can do to relieve the pressure? Gas X or something? Stuff I read said no gas-x :(


----------



## shantehend

I'm not sure what you can take for the gas pains, but I hope it clears up for you soon. Sorry you were in the hospital so long. But I'm glad you and baby are ok.


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that, EG :hugs: I hope nothing has happened to cause you extra anxiety?

I actually did think you could take Gas-X! I think I took a few of them first trimester. I know there are things you can take for gas. Are you feeling better this morning? :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

I know this may sound crazy being as though I already have 6 children, but I didn't know babies 5 and 6 days old could laugh. I mean they smile involuntarily all the time, but my little Amari actually laughs and it is so weird. None of my other kids laughed until they were a few months old. And I never saw a baby laugh before. It is so cute, but weird at the same time.


----------



## beeba

Shantehend - Amari is so cute!


----------



## jcombs35

shantehend said:


> Amari leaving the hospital

What an angel!! Congrats.


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante the laughing thing sounds adorable! :cloud9: How are you doing today hon? I hope you're in less pain :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Shante the laughing thing sounds adorable! :cloud9: How are you doing today hon? I hope you're in less pain :hugs:

I'm feeling a lot better. The milk is starting to dry up. Amari is 1 week old today!! I'm leaving in 2 weeks. Enjoying this time with her. How are you feeling?


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm feeling pretty good. Would love to give birth in the next few days but not too hopeful! I do keep getting excited about little signs, though they turn out to be nothing. I had some good contractions in the middle of the night, not too painful but strong enough that I could have timed them pretty precisely. Slept fine afterward and nothing going on this morning, but I guess my body warming up is a good thing even if proper labor isn't starting yet!

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. :hugs: How's everyone else doing this weekend? MrsMcD, baby here yet? ;)


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> I'm feeling pretty good. Would love to give birth in the next few days but not too hopeful! I do keep getting excited about little signs, though they turn out to be nothing. I had some good contractions in the middle of the night, not too painful but strong enough that I could have timed them pretty precisely. Slept fine afterward and nothing going on this morning, but I guess my body warming up is a good thing even if proper labor isn't starting yet!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. :hugs: How's everyone else doing this weekend? MrsMcD, baby here yet? ;)

I had the same type of contractions last night too....every 20 mins or so in bed and lasted about 2-3 hours. Stopped this morning.
Today I have pressure in my cervix but no sign of the contractions although keep getting tightenings here and there.

xx


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Shante the laughing thing sounds adorable! :cloud9: How are you doing today hon? I hope you're in less pain :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better. The milk is starting to dry up. Amari is 1 week old today!! I'm leaving in 2 weeks. Enjoying this time with her. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

A week old already, time is flying by.
Enjoy your time with her and I love the fact you have noticed her giggling already  xxxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend- I had no idea babies could laugh that early either! Sounds like she's a very happy baby :)

seaweed- No baby yet :( Saturday night I really thought things might be getting started. I went to dinner and a movie and the entire time I felt crampy and uncomfortable and anytime he would move I'd get shooting pains in my cervix. Me and my husband were getting excited and scared and nervous...got home from it all, and apparently it was just gas that wasn't coming out. I felt like a dummy! lol Other than that, I haven't felt anything indicating he's on his way. I'm still constantly losing my plug. It used to excite me but now it just frustrates me because 1, it's gross. and 2, nothing is happening!! I have my next appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I've at least dilated and effaced some more. I'm crossing my fingers that things happen this Thursday which is the day my doctor is on call. I LOVE the guy and I'd REALLY love if he could actually be there to deliver. Buuuut I'm not getting my hopes up.

How's everyone feeling? I'm so used to the pain and discomfort that it doesn't even phase me anymore. I'm also feeling less antsy for things to get started. I guess it's getting so close now that I know it'll happen soon either way..


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies, 
Hope all my USA ladies enjoyed their long weekend. I feel like such a lazy slob these days. I have no energy to move my rear end off my couch. My house is a mess, clothes every where and I look like a yeti. :haha: Thankfully my hubby is ok with my laziness. He's been such a big help around here. Extra sweet too.


----------



## Crownjewelz

MrsMcD I am getting so excited for you. I can feel it, you are next to go into labor. Your lil one will be here and in your arms so soon. Yay!!! I can't wait for you. I'm thinking about you for sure. 

Seaweed & C1403- I hope you are feeling well in your last few days in this game too. 

Eeyore- How are you hun? What's new? 

Shante-
Can't wait for you to move on to the next chapter fo your life and be able to see your kids daily. Hold Amari as much as you can right now. Tell her Jesus loves her and kiss her for me. 

Beeba & cckarting- How are you hun? Feeling ok these days? 

How are all of our TTC ladies doing these days?


----------



## cckarting

doing alright, spotting has stopped so that good. Feeling sick to my stomach trying to decide if its ms or trying to get the flu that's been going around! Next dr appt is oct 4th, so far away yet!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi guys, I'm not so good today. I was supposed to call the doctors for my scan results this Friday coming but I had a call from them today saying I needed to make an appointment asap so I'm going in on Thursday and I'm scared as I only had the scan last Friday so only 2 working days ago so something must be really wrong for them to call me so soon after the scan.


----------



## Crownjewelz

CC- Im glad your spotting as stopped. I know what you mean, my next appt isnt until oct 1st. It seems like light years away. 

Stef- Well hopefully they have found out what is going on. Hopeing for the best hun. Keep us posted. We're here for you.


----------



## StefanieC

The thing that worries me is that whatever the result, i have to call to get them after a week at least. They have NEVER called me to get me to come in, they've just waited til i called then told me to make an appointment to discuss the results. i'm scared


----------



## MrsMcD123

StefanieC said:


> Hi guys, I'm not so good today. I was supposed to call the doctors for my scan results this Friday coming but I had a call from them today saying I needed to make an appointment asap so I'm going in on Thursday and I'm scared as I only had the scan last Friday so only 2 working days ago so something must be really wrong for them to call me so soon after the scan.

Damn, I'm sorry you're having to go through this :nope: I wish they were able to give you some sort of indication of what was up. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, Stef. :hugs: Will be thinking of you this week! Be very kind to yourself until Thursday, ok?


----------



## StefanieC

i'm going to try to distract myself as much as possible until then. i am going to go have a hot bath and read my book to try to relax and tomorrow i will watch my Bones boxset all day (i love Booth :blush:)


----------



## cckarting

so funny you say that steph there is a bones marathon on today here in the us


----------



## StefanieC

cckarting said:


> so funny you say that steph there is a bones marathon on today here in the us

I love it. My DH bought me the boxset and I am on series 4 at the moment which i'll continue with tomorrow.


----------



## cckarting

i am a greys anatomy fan myslef, but bones is a good one too!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I broke down and bought a doppler today. I can't wait to get it in and play with it. I doubt I'll be able to hear anything until Im closer to 10 weeks though. I hope it helps me keep my sanity from appt to appt.


----------



## StefanieC

I've never seen Grey's Anatomy, always meant to but never did.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Grey's is such an amazing show! One of my favorites too. Me and OH started watching The Sopranos and we are now on Season 2. Who knew that was such a great show? Loves it!


----------



## horseypants

steph, i hope everything's ok and they're just trying to be responsible after all the delays before. xoxo

more for the list: mad men, true blood, breaking bad and every zack galifinakus movie
and these on youtube: https://youtu.be/83I_rQUbw8c


----------



## Crownjewelz

8 week bloat!


----------



## horseypants

awwwww jewelz!! looking pretty! i love that green on you


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Just checking in,

Stef, I feel for you hun. I dont think Drs realise what they do to our minds when they ring up and say come in. It could well be nothing serious but that doesnt help our minds go crazy. Try and chill out and at least whatever happens you will have some more news on Thursday. xxx

As for me, I am still plodding along no signs of this baby any time soon, I am trying not to notice every niggle as its driving me insane, she will come when ready.

I had a midwife appt today...they are pretty useless to be honest, I've learnt more about pregnancy and childbirth by talking to ladies on here. She said I was now 3/5ths engaged (was 2/5 at last appt) but they dont check anything else. My BP was fine and so was babys HB so i'm happy about that. Im back again next week which will be my due date.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## beeba

Jewels- I don't think that's just a bloat. I think there's a little bump in there too, and it's so cute! And hun, I know how you feel, I'm also so lazy and I've been like that for a couple of weeks now. I can't seem to get anything done and I'm getting tired really really fast. I just want to sleep all the time . My bedroom is a mess. It's a good thing hubby cleans the kitchen :D

Stef - So sorry you have to go through this. It could be nothing or maybe even some good news but you know how doctors are.. Try to chill out and keep your mind busy with other things :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

beeba that's the exact same way i feel! i can't seem to have energy to do anything! I don't wanna clean, or cook, or do laundry, all i wanna do is sleep! when is it going to ease up a little :(


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm right there with you ladies! I have absolutely zero energy, I feel like a beached whale, can't bring myself to do much of anything. Have my appointment in about 2.5 hours. That'll pretty much be it for me today!


----------



## cckarting

Yes mrsmcd but you are at the end and is carrying a load of baby. mine doesn't even weigh an ounce yet lol. i'm just so sick to my stomach and tired i don't want to do anything!! Hopefully you'll get good news today and you'll have that little man soon!


----------



## Krippy

MrsMcd you will feel better soon...I can't wait to see pics of your little man or should I say big man! lol Hope all of you third tri girls get those babies out soon and you feel better. The end is so hard with the waiting and uncomfortableness, thinking of you Seaweed and C! :)

At least you have the second tri to look forward CCkarting...I actually just started feeling sick again and hope that doesn't last for the next 3 months! :)

Love the bump pic Jewelz! :happydance:

Hi Beeba, Horsey, and Stef!


----------



## MrsMcD123

No progress from last week, still at 2 cm and 50% effaced darn it :( But he did sweep my membranes so I'm reeeeeeeeeeally hoping that helps! Btw if any of you other ladies are thinking about that, for me anyway it really wasn't any worse than when he'd just checked my cervix last week. I know I've heard horror stories about how bad the pain was but was very relieved that it wasn't that bad at all :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies I'm starting to get a little excited about announcing to friends. I made an awesome video to post in a few weeks. I need more bump pics of the next few weeks and then at 12.5 weeks we will post it. I'm so ready to shout it!!


----------



## cckarting

Not to much longer now, but I know for me it's taking FOREVER to get there. The good news is all my closest friends know so it really doesn't matter to me if I announce it because the most important people know Lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

I'm in labor! Good lord are contractions so much worse than I thought! Last checked was at 6cm and fully effaced! I'll post more later :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

I know, what the hell am I doing updating? Anyway, was just checked again, I'm at 9 cm and as the nurse was checking me, my water broke! There was meconium in the water though so they're going to have to have respiratory specialist here which worries me :( But SHIT! I was worried that nothing was happening because I couldn't feel anything happening. But it's definitely happening!


----------



## StefanieC

Yay MrsMcD :happydance:

good luck! can't wait to see pics of little one!


----------



## c1403

OMG so excited for you MrsMcD but also soooooo jealous I want it to be me.
Things are progressing fast...good luck. xxxxxxxx

No signs this end


----------



## shantehend

Yay MrsMcD!! Congratulations honey.


----------



## Crownjewelz

CONGRATS TO MRSMCD!!! So excited and happy for you this morning. Welcome baby boy!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh MrsMcD! Can't wait to see more pics of your precious boy! I knew that you would be next! :)


----------



## cckarting

Congrats MrsMcD, what a WONDERFUL day to have a baby! It's my ds birthday today too, he turned 4 :) can't wait to see pics of your beautiful little man.


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG YAYYYYYY MRSMCD!!!! :happydance: :yipee: So excited for you! Can't wait to see pictures and hear all the details! :dance: Hope it's all going well.


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG I just saw on Facebook! That was QUICK, lady! How'd you do that? I want one too :haha:

C, no signs here either. I still think you'll go before me :haha:


----------



## horseypants

:dance: :dance: :dance:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantehend

Her hair is so curly now. She is really such a sweet baby. One week old.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0144.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0146.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awwww Shante she is a doll. I wanna kiss her sweet cheeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

Shante she is precious!! Love that hair! :cloud9:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I seriously CAN NOT wait until I can enjoy food again! Haha... Ahhh The simple things in life. I know when I can start to eat again and actually want food I am going to be in a huge amount of trouble. Weighed myself this morning and I lost 2 lbs. Ha! It's better than gaining for sure but man what I would give to be able to eat a full meal.

I feel like such a complainer lately... sorry ladies.


----------



## cckarting

Beautiful little girl, she's gotten so big already shante!


----------



## seaweed eater

Don't feel bad Jewelz, first tri is horrible, no two ways about it :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies, peeking in while i have a moment, im hoping i dont miss any births, please find me somewhere if i do lol, miss fayth is the boss of me n she doesnt let me check in daily ha ha...i want to do a video update for u ladies so u can really meet her n i can give u a bigger update with some details, i do have a youtube channel but i would like to do a more personal one where i can really focus on mommy stuff for our group but not sure if i can upload that here, will have to figure that out!! sept bumps i know u r ready to buss now whew, time is near, hope u r all doing great n getting plenty of rest in these last days, u will adjust to the sleep deprivation after just takes a lil time getting used too, i will tell u this, i remember saying i wasnt going to announce the birth cause i didnt want a whole bunch of ppl at the hospital but i did not stick to the plan n everyone n their momma flew over to the hospital n i really wish i would have stuck to my original plan, so if u dont want alot of visitors i say keep things really quiet til u get home, i will get more into details about that when i do the vid, the boss is calling so gotta run already lol, i hope everyone is doing well, i am so behind on everyone n lost lol, i luv n miss u all n keeping u in my prayers, cant wait to hear n meet our next babies up, please get me on fb so i dont miss the births :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

shante ur lil girl is a gem, really beautiful baby, u did so good momma :D


----------



## sunkiss

oh shyt i missed a birth, welcome baby silas n congrats momma MRSMCD :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Sunkiss, MrsMcD gave birth this morning! :cloud9: Maybe you saw on FB?

Thank you for saying that about not telling people. I've been thinking about that lately...will definitely try to update BnB (as long as you girls promise not to come visit me :haha:) but I intend not to tell anyone else until afterward. Hearing that from you will help me stick to it!

Miss you hon, it's great to hear from you :hugs: I hope you and Fayth are doing great. I can't imagine how much she must be growing and developing every day.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ladies, I appreciate this thread's first post for history's sake, but what about updating it to include current Full Circlers' info? It would be nice to keep track of where everyone is at. What do you think?


----------



## c1403

CONGRATS MrsMcD 

Cant wait to read your birth story....seems like it was quite a quick one. Hope your recovering well and enjoying those prescious first moments.

Nothing for me yet, I am getting contrractions/cramps every night in bed but by morning they are gone and arent getting any longer/painful. I have backache but thats probably because I am so stiff from not moving around much.....I need to get moving lol.

I made OH DTD last night AND this morning with the hope of it bringing on labour, nothing. I have had spicy food (not too hot as I cant handle it) and pineapple too....nothing. I also bounce on my ball every night.

Ill keep you all posted on developments.

Jewelz - dont worry about complaining, trust me when your at my stage it will start all over again. I love being pregnant and hate it at the same time

To all the other ladies, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

i've just had to skip reading the whole last page but i PROMISE to go back and read it i just had to post this first, am i dreaming?:
 



Attached Files:







06.09.12.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









06.09.12-2.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c1403

I totally see some sort of line Stef hun but I am not great at reading tests like the other ladies

Keep us posted. xxxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

StefanieC said:


> i've just had to skip reading the whole last page but i PROMISE to go back and read it i just had to post this first, am i dreaming?:

OMG Stef, I see a positive!! Yay!!!


----------



## shantehend

Good luck!! I can't read those types of tests, but it looks reassuring.


----------



## beeba

Yayy!! Mrsmcd congratulations! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!

Shante - Amari is soo cute! I love her sweet lil curls!

Stef - I definitely see a line. Try testing again wtih FMU maybe the line will be darker!

Jewels - My ms isn't as bad as it was a few weeks ago but I'm starting to find some foods that I really enjoyed quite repulsive :S I don't know what to eat anymore


----------



## Crownjewelz

Stef those are positive hun!!! Maybe that's what they wanted to tell you from your tests!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

seaweed eater said:


> Ladies, I appreciate this thread's first post for history's sake, but what about updating it to include current Full Circlers' info? It would be nice to keep track of where everyone is at. What do you think?

Ok ladies I have updated the first page of this thread. Please let me know if I have forgoten anyone. If I have sorry, preggo brain... lol


----------



## StefanieC

i'm back from the docs and its definitely pcos. i've got another appointment tomorrow though. could you all look at my preggo test thread for me please?
is this it??


----------



## Crownjewelz

StefanieC said:


> i'm back from the docs and its definitely pcos. i've got another appointment tomorrow though. could you all look at my preggo test thread for me please?
> is this it??

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! DIGI!!!!!! You are preggo hun!!!!! HUGE Congrats to you and OH!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Krippy

Stef...saw your thread on pregnancy tests! WOW! Congrats on the digi...1-2 weeks! This is it for you hun...so happy for you! :)

So great to hear from you Sunkiss...I keep seeing your pics on facebook! Your little girl is so beautiful. I am getting quite anxious for my bubs to get here. I just can't wait! It all seem so surreal to me right now and that it really isn't happening! It is crazy! Great advice about not letting people know right away! 

Hope you feel better soon Jewelz...I am actually starting to feel sick again. Ugghhhh...Lovely hey? lol

Hope you all have a great Thursday!


----------



## Krippy

Let's see that preggo ticker Stef!


----------



## StefanieC

Krippy said:


> Let's see that preggo ticker Stef!

i'm too scared lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

Awww Stef don't be scared! It's ok to get excited hun. You have gone through hell and back to conceive this precious cargo. I totally relate to being scared out of my skin at first though so Im not gonna blow smoke up your ass and say it's easy. It will get easier as time goes by though. Pray! 
IF YOU CANT BE EXCITED, I WILL BE FOR YOU!! How about that!


----------



## StefanieC

its a deal Jewelz!


----------



## seaweed eater

OMG STEF!!! SO freaking excited for you. Wonderful news hon. :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## c1403

Stef I am sooo excited for you, you should see the smile on my face when I saw those other tests. 

Take it easy now, try not to get too worried, 1st Tri is hard work purely because of the anxiety but you have your BFP and those lovely lines so keep looking at those pics when you feel anxious.

Get onto the Drs and see if you can get an appt. Your in the UK like me so unfortuantly we dont get seen till about 8 weeks with a midwife for a booking in appt and scan at 12/13.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

Well i went to the docs earlier today and found out i have pcos and so was going to be referred to a Fertility Specialist when i mentioned i had a possible bfp this morning so she made me another appointment for tomorrow afternoon when depending on the results of these hpts, i will be referred to a FS or for pregnancy stuff which is really lucky!


----------



## horseypants

SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!! zomg steph, i am so happy for you. i think the ladies on here say chuffed. I am very chuffed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxx


----------



## beeba

Yayyy Stef! I'm so happy and excited for you :))) H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies...randon question of the day. So my nips are sore and they expecially hurt when I get freezing and they become for erect. So I had a look at one of them and I noticed some white stuff like inside of my nipple. So gently I squeezed and low and behold the white stuff came out. It was like creamy white stuff. It wasn't a lot or anything but it was there. I looked at the other nip and it had the same thing. So once again I squeezed and it also came out just like the other. Weird? What the heck could that stuff be? Im still so early I doubt my boobs are even having any kind of milk or colostrum. Any ideas?


----------



## seaweed eater

It sounds like colostrum to me, Jewelz! I think the breast changes start pretty early, so I wouldn't be surprised if you could have that at 8+ weeks already.

Ladies I am officially going to be pregnant forever :cry: I asked the doctor to check the baby's position this morning and it seems he is not engaged at all. I really wasn't expecting this, since I've had a lot of the symptoms of lightening (lower bump, more pressure etc). What's especially disappointing is that I've already been doing a lot of the things that are supposed to help with getting the baby engaged (like walking and bouncing), but I guess I will just have to do more of them now! :(


----------



## horseypants

seaweed eater, it sounds like your baby is too comfy in there. we will issue an eviction notice at your request.


----------



## seaweed eater

Please do! I bet his head won't drop because he's still sucking on his hand like he has in all the ultrasounds. I'm mad at him today!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Steph, Super excited for you!


----------



## sunkiss

OMG OMG good grief i am missing all the excitement here, stef i am so elated for u hunny, i knew ur time was coming, best news ever, u did it despite the pcos, i kinda figured u had pcos but that doesnt stop a bfp, u just sometimes need a little help to make sure u ovulated, i am so happy for u hun :happydance:!!!

horsey u r next hunny bun :D!!!

trying to read a little to catch up to the latest, i missed so much stuff here, never thought i would miss a post on this thread ever but got good reason :D!! gonna do a vid for u ladies tomorrow n figure out how to upload for u, maybe i make a different youtube channel just for the group, yea thats wut i will do!!

sorry ur nausea is hitting hard jewelz but so happy ur symptoms r in full effect n ur rainbow is cooking well, in a few weeks u will be past the icky stage n on to the fun stuff, wow cant believe u will be in 2nd tri pretty soon :happydance:!!

seaweed n c i feel for u ladies, i know u r so anxious n tired now, praying ur babies come safely sooner than later :hugs:!!

ladies i miss being preggo although i am enjoying my little girl so much, i already wanna do it all over again :haha:!!! its true when they say u forget, but my birth really wasnt so bad as i thought it would be, if it wasnt for the high risk issue i swear i would be trying again in about 6mths...not sure if i will try again yet in the near future but i sure would luv too, i would be high risk again n this time i have fayth to think of, wut if i have to go into the hospital again or even bedrest, i dont want to leave her ever so its alot to think of, wish i could have a sibling for her n age is not on my side, so in a yr from now we will decide wut to do, also ladies pack in ur diaper bags some desitin, i didnt use it on fayth n she had frequent poops, was changing her every 2 hrs n her skin was so thin n sensitive she got a diaper rash, i will go into details on vid but use something on the babies to prevent it, thank God hers is all gone now but i was really emotional over it n felt like i failed her, so much to figure out as first time mommies, remember dont be hard on urselves, we r all learning!!


----------



## cckarting

for diaper rash use A&D it's the best ointment out there for rashes!


----------



## sunkiss

yup, i bought a big tub of that too for prevention after doc suggested it


----------



## Crownjewelz

Boudreaux's butt cream too is really good!


----------



## sunkiss

yes the doc told me about that one too, she said if a&d n desitin didnt work to use that one cause its more for sensitive skin but a little on the pricey side...i swear i go to the doc for every little thing lol, been there 3 times since they r right around the corner, they encourage it cause im a new momma :D


----------



## c1403

Morning Ladies

I really thought things may be happening last night, I woke up with contractions/cramping and they didnt go when i moved. I tried to time the difference in between but fell asleep. Woke this morning and all gone again. Grrrrrr.

Seawead, sorry your little man isnt engaged yet, it could happen at any time. My girl has been engaged for 3 weeks now and I can feel the pressure very low down. Really hoping next week is our week....

Jewelz I cant really comment on the nips as even now I have had no issues with my BBs at all. They were never sensititve, never got much bigger (maybe a cup size) and I've never leaked anything.....I hope this all happens once I give birth as I really want to breastfeed if I can.

To all the other ladies, hope your all doing well....cant wait to see a pic of MrsMcDs little bundle.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

sunkiss i already can't wait to be in your position! i can't quite get it into my head that this is actually happening.

Jewelz, my nips have been sensitive for the last week (since implantation probably if i think about it) but aren't so bad now which is worrying me. My bbs are bigger already though but they seem to fluctuate anyway so i am dreading how big they are gonna get as they are already massive lol (well in my opinion they are)

and :hi: to everyone else, sorry my brain is too all over the place to follow everything so i know i've missed stuff!

I have started my preggo journal if anyone wants to follow it, the link is in my signature xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hello Preggies!! 

I think I am being blessed today by God. I feel so good today!! Yay! I woke up and I felt refreshed & rested. I have not felt sick at all today and I am mildly tired now. Still bloated though... I know it's most likely short lived but man I'm enjoying the break. I ate a lot yesterday to ward off MS and it worked!! I still felt a bit nauseus but I held everything down yesterday. It was great! 
I find it funny that I'm happy I ate a lot and didn't feel guilty about it at all. :haha: 
The little accomplishments are so exciting!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz that's so wonderful that you felt good yesterday! I hope it has continued :hugs: you are at the point where the symptoms start getting better for some people. Hope you are one of them!

How is everyone else today? :hugs: C, anything happening? I just took a long walk and am now drinking a mango and pineapple smoothie while sitting on my ball. Who knows what difference any of it is making! :haha: I bet I'll still go overdue, but I'm also feeling much more patient than a couple days ago.


----------



## beeba

Aw Seaweedeater I would be really impatient and excited. I'm even impatient now and I can't wait till April is here :D Hope your lil one decides to come out soon!

Jewwels - Yay you're feeling better! And happy nine weeks :) 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## c1403

Hi All

How is everyone.

No developments here, I am drinking pineapple juice, bouncing on my ball, been on long bumpy drives and out walking.....this baby is not budging lol.

I am just going to wait it out now, OH is busy working the next week or so, so in a way we need her to take a little longer as his work has been very quiet as of late (we need the money)....that said if she came tonight I would be a happy lady lol.

xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Ha, it sounds like we are spending our time in the exact same way! :p It's good to have a reason to want things to wait, so you can be happy either way. Here's to the long haul!


----------



## shantehend

Seaweed and C, hope your LOs don't make you wait too much longer. On the other hand, enjoy your rest at night. Lil Miss Amari likes to wake up at 2am and stay awake for 2+ hours. I love this little princess, but I'm sooo sleepy.


----------



## sunkiss

come on outta there babies :hissy: lol, i waiting to meet already :haha:


----------



## sunkiss

whew shante amari n fayth r on the same schedule lol, luv her too but man i miss my sleep lol


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay, before getting to the birth story and pictures, STEFFFF!!!!! :happydance::hugs::thumbup: Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you! 

So as I had posted, I went in for my 39 week appointment on Tuesday at 5:30pm, and was disappointed that I hadn't progressed at all from the week before. The doctor offered to strip my membranes and I said sure, and honestly it wasn't any more painful than a regular cervical check. So I went home, and noticed right away that I was spotting lightly and was crampy, but I'd heard that was normal after a membrane sweep and didn't have my hopes up at all. After maybe an hour or so, I started feeling like what I thought may have been contractions, but it also felt like I had to poo really bad so I wasn't sure if it was just that. I kept running to the bathroom to try, and finally I was able to go and thought "damn, guess it was just poo." Well, almost immediately after I got a contraction, and it was PAINFUL. I'd been trying to time these things (whatever they were) but they were so random and sometimes I couldn't figure out when exactly the began or when they ended, and it was happening so randomly I still wasn't convinced it was happening. After maybe an hour of the guessing game, all of a sudden these things were getting INTENSE and painful and we're already coming every 1.5-2 minutes. 

I thought no way, labor doesn't start that fast right? I thought it was supposed to be gradual, I thought early contractions were only supposed to feel like pressure, not immediately be so painful and certainly not immediately 1.5-2 minutes apart. So I told my husband who promptly started getting excited and freaking out. I still wasn't convinced thought so I called my mom (who lives a mile away) and told her to come over because I wasn't sure what was happening. So she came, and she told me that with how fast they were coming she really didn't think it was labor. Husband offered to make dinner and I figured I better eat so agreed and he got everything started, had water boiling on the stove and everything when all of a sudden it got to be too much and I told them both it was time to go, NOW. It was only 8:00PM by this time so it had only been 2.5 hours since the membrane sweep. The real contractions had only started maybe 20 minutes before that and in those 20 minutes they went from bad to OMG I CAN'T MOVE. 

Luckily I had finished packing my hospital bag the day before, and hubby threw the last minute things in like our cell chargers, loaded up the car, got me in and we took off. The hospital is less than a 10 minute drive from our house so we got there very fast, and as soon as they were able to wheel a wheelchair out for me, I got another contraction and couldn't move to get out of the car. Once it started to subside, I got in and off we went to triage. By this point, I couldn't handle the contractions. As you guys know I went into this very much set on doing it without an epidural but the pain was so much worse than anything I had anticipated. So they hooked me up to the monitors and left me and my husband in a little curtained off area in triage. They did a cervical check and at this point I was 4 cm and 100% effaced (was only 2cm and 50% effaced at 5:30.) My contractions kept coming just as fast and only getting harder and harder and I admit, I lost my cool and kept yelling "FUCK!" and "I CAN'T DO THIS!" pretty much over and over. After an hour, they finally got to take me back to my delivery room and luckily I got a SUPER awesome nurse. Cervix checked again and I'd gone from a 4cm to 6cm. At this point I was desperate for an epidural. Problem was that the anesthesiologist was back logged and I ended up having to wait about 2.5-3 HOURS until he was able to get to me. 

I gave up any sense of dignity at this point and couldn't stop yelling, fuck, I can't do this, HELP! over and over. I felt like such a little bitch, I thought I had a pretty high pain tolerance! Oh well. I was BURNING up so I asked my husband to keep lifting my sheet to fan me off, and my mom started fanning me off with something else. They kept trying to tell me I was doing good but I knew I wasn't so I kept getting pissed and telling them to stop. 

Finally after the super long wait, the anesthesiologist came in and got me prepped up. It was SO hard sitting still in the position they need you while he worked. After he got it placed, as he was asking me how I felt and certain questions, I noticed my heart had started to race and told him. So he had to do it all over again. The whole process took about an hour so that was another hour and 15 minutes of the most insanely painful feeling I've felt. But holy cow, once it kicked in, I felt NOTHING!! Biggest relief of my life. I rested, husband fell asleep, mom watched some TV and I just kept watching the contraction monitor and noticed my contractions had gone waaaaaay down and were pretty far apart. And since I hadn't felt anything, I had worried that it completely stalled my labor. I was also getting really nasty heart burn and kept burping up stomach acid so my nurse let me have some maalox which helped a little. But about a half hour later, I knew I was about to puke so my husband grabbed one of those pails to puke in but it ended up shooting out all over him. I felt so bad but I couldn't stop, it kept spraying all over him. He did his best to remain cool and telling me it was okay but he kept gagging. I felt bad but it was pretty funny :haha:

Nurse came back to check and I was already at 9cm and as she was checking me, I had a contraction and my water broke which felt weird, I felt a hard pop and I don't know why I bothered asking her what happened, I knew what it was. Unfortunately there was meconium and she did let me know they would have to call in the respiratory team for when I delivered so I started worrying. Another 45 minutes later, I was at a 10 and ready to push. At this point my mom left (we let her know we wanted this to be private) so she waited right outside the door. Husband and nurse counted down the 10 seconds of pushing, and I took short breaks between to catch my breath, then when I felt ready to push again, I let them know and they counted me down. 

I could tell when it was getting close, even with the epidural it was really damn painful. My husband had agreed to not look but he couldn't help it. He kept telling me "he's right there! you're doing so good!" He was getting so excited, it was really encouraging. Finally the doctor came in, literally minutes before he came out. The nurse warned me "okay, you're going to start feeling more pain" so I knew the head was on it's way out. One more good strong push and I could feel his shoulders and then he was out, up on my chest and my husband and I lost it. I've never seen him so insanely emotional and he just kept yelling "oh my God, oh my God!!" and I couldn't even mutter a word, just a loud "UHHHHH!!!!!!!!" while I bawled my eyes out. After a few short seconds on my chest (which I was grateful for considering the meconium situation!) they whisked him off to the little area they had set up to check his breathing and everything. I tore, not sure how much but the doc stitched me up and owwie I'm so swollen. But he was great! He puked up some meconium but other than that he was perfectly healthy and the respiratory team gave him the all clear VERY quickly. His apgar scores were 8 and 9. 

The past few days have been a mix of a little stress and a whole lot of excitement and love :cloud9: Had a little trouble breastfeeding the first couple of days but he's gotten the hang of it now, milk has come in and he's pooping and peeing up a storm. Had a little incident this morning, I put a diaper on him a bit too loose and when I went to change his diaper next, I put him down and all of a sudden he was laying in a huge puddle of his own pee. It was EVERYWHERE, he was squirming, it was all over his head, back, legs, arms and hands. And to make matters worse he kept trying to stick his hands in his mouth. I felt horrible but it was pretty damn funny. 

Anyway, here are some pictures :)
Very shortly after the birth. Daddy was clearly excited :)https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Pink4Flower/62208CB9-090C-4554-B947-C3FCE0C5959E-14660-00001005F5462A06.jpg 

Very exhausted mommy and wide awake baby.
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Pink4Flower/4CBB6DC9-62DD-4488-BF8D-22AF9CD000DD-14660-000010060F6C5DB5.jpg

Leaving the hospital. I was in the middle of a hot flash.
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Pink4Flower/AD7480D6-7B70-47CF-A5DF-A7A2B3FD0F2D-14660-0000100628502188.jpg

Big beautiful eyes :)
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Pink4Flower/67669541-1770-48B1-81B4-7372202C474E-14660-0000100659032DE4.jpg

Concerned, confused or annoyed.. not sure :)
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e21/Pink4Flower/3387882A-0992-4320-9276-659201C052EE-14660-0000100662C423B5.jpg


----------



## shantehend

Awww. Silas is such a handsome little man. Congrats again!! Thanks for sharing your birth story. Glad everything went well for you.


----------



## seaweed eater

He is sooooo adorable hon! Congrats!!! :cloud9: I'm glad things are going well. Thanks for posting all the details!


----------



## beeba

Mrsmcd - Congratulations! Little Silas is ever so cute. And your birth story got me so emotional. Thanks for sharing it dear


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD, he is beautiful! the whole thing has brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## c1403

Awww I cried reading your story, so lovely...I think ill be like you and yelling all the time.

Silas is a absoloute stunner....well done to you and hubby, hope your enjoying these first precious moments.

My girl is still staying firmly put, I am thinking I have at least another week of this.

X


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thank you for your birth story. It was very exciting!! Silas is soooo cute! Good job mama! 

Ladies, I fell in love this morning! I found my babies heartbeat on my Doppler this morning. It made me emotional when I found it. I can hear the sounds of my womb when I find it. So amazing!! I'll post a video of it later.


----------



## Krippy

Awwww MrsMcD! What an amazing experience and story! I am so happy for you!

Seaweed and C...I can't wait until your babes get here!


----------



## Krippy

Good morning everyone else! :)


----------



## cckarting

Morning! Silas is SOOO adorable congrats on such a geougous little man, enjoy this time they grow up way to fast!


----------



## StefanieC

Preggo ladies, just a quick question, when did you have to switch to maternity bras?


----------



## seaweed eater

StefanieC said:


> Preggo ladies, just a quick question, when did you have to switch to maternity bras?

I grew a cup size almost immediately but didn't buy anything, then bought bras 2 sizes up around 9 weeks. I've been buying a mix of nursing bras and regular bras because at my size it's just not practical for me not to wear underwires. I haven't bought any bras that are "maternity" but not nursing-compatible.


----------



## c1403

I got some nursing bras at about 20 weeks....although my cup size hasnt gone up too much yet. Most of mine were underwired so bought about 5 new ones.

What I found though is that I hated my bras the way they used to fit (ie a little fitted around the back) so I brought some bra extender things that extend the bras so they were more looser....


----------



## MrsMcD123

I never bought maternity bras, I always just ended up wearing sports bras.

I also waited to the end of pregnancy to buy nursing bras and honestly I should have waited until my milk came in because even those are super tight now!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey ladies how are you doing today?


----------



## StefanieC

feeling pretty tired and nauseous today. i also had a bit of a panic a little earlier as i had some pain which scared me. it seems to have gone now though.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am bad to feeling dreadful again. I had 3-4 days there were it wasn't bad at all. Now it's back with full fource.


----------



## seaweed eater

Aw, I hope you girls both feel better soon :hugs:

AFM, I live to fight another day :lol:


----------



## horseypants

I'm happily waiting to o this week and will be in the 2ww by Monday.


----------



## StefanieC

i'm starting to get quite down because i've asked a question about appointments on another thread and i am just being completely ignored :(. i would ask you ladies but i need someone from the UK as i know things are different for you guys.


----------



## shantehend

Horsey, good luck and lots of babydust to you!! 
Stef, I hear alot about the NHS website. Could you check there. Sorry you feel ignored.


----------



## StefanieC

oh yeah thats a really good idea! thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay MrsMcD! Silas is perfect and so handsome! I loved hearing about your experience. 

Crown- My morning sickness seemed to stop around 11 weeks. A few more weeks and hopefully you are in the clear. Eating frequently and ginger ale really helped me as well.

Stef- I had little pains early on and got nervous as well. It's hard because you can't see what exactly is going on in there lol ;)

Horsey- Good luck!! Baby dust to you!!

Hello to all my other my B & B ladies!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok so what I thought I heard yesterday on my doppler was my own heartbeat. :( I can't find babies heart beat yet. Im a little freaked.


----------



## horseypants

steph, i hate when that happens. I wish I knew the answer to NHS stuff too. I can't wait till you have your appointment and I get to hear all about it. xo

Jewelz, please don't be scared. It's still too early for the doppler and didn't you have a scan recently? xoxoxox


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes at 7 weeks. Im not due for another until 12 weeks. :( Thats a long time


----------



## horseypants

jewelz, i'm sure you have absolutely no reason to worry but actually i want to tell you to call up your doc and ask for a reassurance u/s. i did this in the past after a lot of agonizing and though i am totally sure yours will give you good news, the important thing i learned that can help you is they actually were really cool about doing it. i thought they'd give me a hard time and i'd feel stupid begging for them to do it, but just be honest and tell them you are experiencing some anxiety and need them to do the ultrasound sooner. after i agonized for a few days on my own and finally called and expressed my wishes, they saw me the same day. i really hope they do this for you and prove you have absolutely nothing to worry over. xo


----------



## seaweed eater

Jewelz hon it's so early for doppler and I'm totally sure it's nothing to worry about, but I agree with Horsey, you may as well ask for a scan to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Shantehed- How are you holding up? I saw your post on facebook.. Hope your feeling better. :hugs:



Crownjewelz said:


> Ok so what I thought I heard yesterday on my doppler was my own heartbeat. :( I can't find babies heart beat yet. Im a little freaked.

Oh don't worry! My doctor couldn't even find a heartbeat with his doppler when I was 15 weeks! It takes time, the heartbeat is still soo tiny at this point.

So I gotta say I love breastfeeding but man it is TOUGH! I mean, we've both gotten the hang of it and my nipples are even getting used to it but I have been getting sooo little sleep, it's exhausting! :sleep: Sometimes he'll only go 45 minutes between feedings at night! Not to mention my milk supply is out of control. I was feeding him on one side yesterday and when he finished and I got up, half of my shirt and my bra was completely soaked through, I'd been leaking from the other side and had no idea. I even had a nursing pad in and it soaked right through. I took a nice long hot shower, got out and was STILL leaking! Then this morning I was feeding him laying in bed and soaked right through my sheets from leaking. I'm getting the feeling this lil guy is going to gain weight pretty fast. He's eating great, getting tons of milk and is spitting up very very little. Yay :happydance:

Healing seems to be going very fast thank goodness. The first few days were hell. I tore so they had to stitch me up which has been very unpleasant and I was extremely swollen but it's gone down quite a bit. I also had excruciating lower back/butt pain but that's starting to ease up too.

I can't wait until you ladies have your babies!! :happydance: Hope you ladies are all doing well :flower: :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear everything is going wonderfully for you mrsmcd! enjoy that little man of your he's precious!


----------



## c1403

Stef I am in the UK hun (kent).....ask away.

x


----------



## c1403

Hi All

Hope all you ladies are doing well.

Im still here, still waiting, no signs 

xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Oh brilliant thanks hun. I just wanted to know how long it took to get your booking appointment through?

come on little girl, we're waiting to meet you!


----------



## seaweed eater

So ladies, I decided to call the nurse and ask if the doctor had noted anything in my chart about my pelvic exam last week (when I asked him to only tell me about the baby's position, not about my cervix). Just as I suspected, not dilated at all!

I'm a little disappointed but honestly I would have been shocked to hear anything else. The reason I decided to ask is that I've been planning all along to ask for a sweep at my 40 week appointment, which is Friday, but if I am still closed it won't be possible. So I am planning to schedule an acupuncture treatment in the next few days. This was going to be my last resort, but I think the timeline is getting crunched enough that it's a good idea. If it doesn't start labor maybe at least it will get something going so I can have the sweep.

What's ironic though is that I swear I had a dream last night that I had a pelvic exam and was found to be 3cm! :haha:


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, I am doing ok. I have only 7 days left to spend with Amari and I think I am getting depressed. I don't want to leave her. I'm praying I will be able to adjust. And I have to be there for my 6 other children. My baby boy is only 21 months old (still a baby), so he really needs me too. I just feel like shutting down emotionally but can't. Rather won't. And I am afraid I'm going to take it all out on my husband. Which would not be healthy for our marriage. He thinks I can just move to Texas and everything will be fine. I realized things won't be fine. I'm going to miss Amari like crazy!! :-(


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww Shante :hugs: I don't know what to say. I know you gave a lot of thought to your decision and you are doing what's best for your family, but that doesn't make it any easier. My heart goes out to you, hon.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I am just having a terribly emotional day today. I'm over analyzing things and the damn Doppler has caused a huge mind game. I'm done with it until 10.5 weeks just to be sure. I'm calling my Dr tomorrow to see if they will get me in for a check. I haven't felt much in my womb in a long while and I'm freaked.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I know that feeling where a check is the only thing that will really help. Good luck hon, I hope they are understanding!


----------



## Krippy

Jewelz...Thinking of you hun! I hope that your Dr can see you and put your mind at ease. But using the doppler so early has probably caused your fear to skyrocket and that is the exact reason why I chose never to get one. Take a deep breath and send nothing but love and positivity to your little, forever bean inside of you. Thinking of you hun...we all know how hard the unknown is.

Hope that the acupuncture helps Seaweed! I have heard people swear by it and I hope it is your saving grace so that you don't have to be induced! 

MrsMcD...Thank you so much for the update about you and Silas! Sounds like you don't have to worry about not making enough milk that is for sure. I am positive that in 2 weeks you will look back at this point and think how much of a routine and how much of a pro that you are at all of this mother and son stuff. Hope you get some rest soon!

C...keep holding on lady! Soon your little one will be here and you will be as tired and in love as Mrs and Sun! lol

Thinking of you Shante! I can't imagine what you must be going through and know that we are all here to support you in whatever you need!

Hi everyone else! :) Hope you all had a wonderful weekend and a glorious Monday!

I start my bi-weekly NSTs this week and I have an ultrasound on Monday to check out what my placenta is doing and hopefully it has moved away from my cervix. Fingers crossed but I will have some pics for you ladies to guess at!


----------



## c1403

StefanieC said:


> Oh brilliant thanks hun. I just wanted to know how long it took to get your booking appointment through?
> 
> come on little girl, we're waiting to meet you!

I contacted the midwife when I was 5 weeks and then got my appointment through about 2 weeks later and I was 8 weeks when I was booked in.
Waiting for the scan was the worse, I called every day for 3 weeks (from 10 weeks) and i eventually had it at 13+6.

Things seem much slower in the UK so try not to panic, I was a nightmare until I had that first scan.

xxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

oh cool, i told the doctor last friday as i had an appointment to discuss my pcos anyway and she sorted the midwife referral form so hopefully i should get an appointment through in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Well just had my midwife appt. She did the normal checks of my blood pressure and babys heartbeat....all good.

Baby is still in a good position and she said its just a waiting game now. If I havent gone into labour by next tuesdays appointment then she has booked me in for a sweep.

However.....after the appointment I drove to the supermarket to get some bits for dinner, and since I've got home I have been having some strange pressure like pains/discomfort in my lower tummy/bottom and down there....feels similar to the feelings I get at night but much tighter lower down. I am starting to think something may be happening as I had this last night for about a hour or so and it kept me awake.

Ive also just lost a bit of plug so who knows. Ive text my OH who is working 2 hours away and told him not to panic as it may be nothing, he will be home in 3-4 hours anyway....we shall see if anything progresses. Hope im not getting my hopes up too much lol.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay Good Luck!! 

I'm waiting to get an ultrasound right now.


----------



## cckarting

you got an ultrasound today?


----------



## seaweed eater

OOOHHHH C!!! Losing plug is good. Keep us posted, can't wait to hear more!! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

I had a dream last night about bloody show. I'm not even kidding. In my dream, I woke up to bloody show and as DH was going to work I said, "Keep your phone with you! I might need to call you today!"
Two nerdy labor dreams in a row...I really need to distract myself somehow! :dohh:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yes I got an ultrasound today... 

Baby is perfect and still right on target! I freaked for nothing. I seriously need to just calm down. 
My symptoms dropped off a lot and I over reacted.


----------



## seaweed eater

I was pretty sure nothing would be wrong, Jewelz, but I'm so glad they gave you a scan so you don't have to worry about it. :hugs: Congrats on your healthy bean.


----------



## cckarting

It looks adorable!


----------



## c1403

Glad your mind is at rest Jewelz...the first tri is such hard work. I never had any symptoms like you at all.

Well i've been timing things and am getting these twinges/pains every 40-45 mins. I am not timing how long they last though as I'll wait to see if they get any closer. I wouldnt say its painful but I can certainly feel something different. We shall see.

OH is getting a bit excited asking if its any worse lol...he wants to see me in pain bless him. I am still fairly sure its nothing and will still be here in a weeks time lol

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cckarting

Hope that it's getting close to the real thing for you and you can see your precious little girl very soon!


----------



## MrsMcD123

OOOOoooooooh!! Sounds like it's time c1403! I was in denial at first too, I kept thinking I just had to poop really bad :haha: Sounds very very promising! Can't wait to hear updates! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oh, so I've noticed my bras are getting PAINFULLY tight so I measured myself.. I've gone from 38DD to 38F! YIKES! I need new nursing bras ASAP, this sucks having to squeeze myself into bras that are way too small :(


----------



## shantehend

Jewelz, so glad you got to see your little bean. He/she is going to be just fine.

C, sounds like things are starting to happen for you. My first labor started with contractions that were more than 30 mins apart. It took more than 24 hrs, but my baby came very soon after. Good luck!!


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, how's the breastfeeding going?


----------



## Krippy

Great news Jewelz...but I knew everything would be ok. But still really happy to see that beautiful pic of your bean!

That sounds so painful MrsMcD...I am definitely going to hold out on buying anymore nursing bras before this bubs get here! I can't believe how big you are and how much you grown! That is crazy!

Thinking of you C...that all sounds like great signs and hope you are feeling more signs soon! :)

Still hanging in there Seaweed?


----------



## MrsMcD123

shantehend said:


> MrsMcD, how's the breastfeeding going?

It's going pretty good. It gets super frustrating at times, I'm so big and get so engorged that he has trouble latching so pretty much every feed I have to hand express some first to soften the area up. But now that I know that is the issue, at least I know how to handle it. I had no idea why he was having trouble at first so we both ended up very frustrated and with milk all over us! 

On another note, his umbilical cord stump is STINKY!!! It looks like it's going to fall off any day now. The nurses at the hospital told us they don't tell people to use rubbing alcohol anymore, but we just saw his pediatrician yesterday who said it was okay so we're starting that. Seriously, this thing STINKS! Couldn't figure out why even after a sponge bath he had this nasty smell to him until it occurred to me what it was.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Crownjewelz said:


> Yes I got an ultrasound today...
> 
> Baby is perfect and still right on target! I freaked for nothing. I seriously need to just calm down.
> My symptoms dropped off a lot and I over reacted.
> 
> View attachment 475193

Wow, look at that! Lil bean is starting to look like a tiny little baby! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

My SIL would take a q-tip and rubbing alcohol and clean the umbilical cord stump. Hopefully it will fall off soon...That is the grossest part of the newborn I think. It makes me go ick for sure!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Jewelz, still hanging in, having what might maybe perhaps be some signs but I don't even want to dignify them by describing them since I feel like I'm just catching up to the rest of the world :haha:

We had a carseat installation demo today, which was fun! The guy said that we're the one couple out of four who figures out how to do it right. Nice ego boost :p I can't believe how long it takes to load the baby in and out of the seat though (we practiced with a doll). Full circle mamas, do you feel like you've gotten comfortable with that yet?

MrsMcD, love your new avatar pic! :thumbup:


----------



## shantehend

MrsMcD, glad you were able to work out the kinks. Breastfeeding was so rewarding for me. I loved it, except the times my nipples were sore. I didn't have a problem with Amari's cord. But alcohol swabs are safe for babies.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Well its 5am here in the uk and I have been up since 2.30 timing what I think are contractions.

They were 30-40 mins apart since yesterday afternoon but I noticed at 2.30am a bit more of a pattern...every 20 mins or so.

Now I am sat here and they are every 10 minutes (have been for past hour) so I am hoping this is it...although also convincing myself its not. I can only describe the feeling as a crampy/tight feeling that comes on out of no-where, increase in intensity then goes away within a minute, I am fine after that....until the next one. Im not in pain but you can certainly feel them and it makes you stop in your tracks.

I have also lost alot of plug overnight.

OH is fast asleep and I keep tellimg him whats going on and he said will we have to go soon and I said not yet so he went back to bed lol....I can't sleep. Tried sleeping through the contractions but as soon as I have one I grab my phone to time it.

I am so concerned this may be it that I have come downstairs and tidied the kitchen (washing up etc) couldnt bear the though of coming home to a messy house.

Will keep you posted ladies, I'm really hoping this is it and not a false alarm


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMcD123

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well its 5am here in the uk and I have been up since 2.30 timing what I think are contractions.
> 
> They were 30-40 mins apart since yesterday afternoon but I noticed at 2.30am a bit more of a pattern...every 20 mins or so.
> 
> Now I am sat here and they are every 10 minutes (have been for past hour) so I am hoping this is it...although also convincing myself its not. I can only describe the feeling as a crampy/tight feeling that comes on out of no-where, increase in intensity then goes away within a minute, I am fine after that....until the next one. Im not in pain but you can certainly feel them and it makes you stop in your tracks.
> 
> I have also lost alot of plug overnight.
> 
> OH is fast asleep and I keep tellimg him whats going on and he said will we have to go soon and I said not yet so he went back to bed lol....I can't sleep. Tried sleeping through the contractions but as soon as I have one I grab my phone to time it.
> 
> I am so concerned this may be it that I have come downstairs and tidied the kitchen (washing up etc) couldnt bear the though of coming home to a messy house.
> 
> Will keep you posted ladies, I'm really hoping this is it and not a false alarm
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm no doctor but I'm pretty dang sure this is it for you!!!!! I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to hear more :) :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Yayyyyyy!!! C can't wait for your updates!! :hugs: Hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## shantehend

Sounds like this is it, C!! Hopefully you'll have your baby for soon. Good luck.


----------



## StefanieC

Good luck C! xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay I love waking up to our ladies in labor!!!
Good luck honey!! Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Krippy

Go C Go! GL my dear!


----------



## c1403

Well I'm still here ladies.

I had a bath at about 6am and the pains went, so I went back to sleep. I was so annoyed that they stopped that I said to myself 'forget this im not bothering anymore' I could feel a few contractions in my sleep but I ignored them so no idea on timings.
I woke again at 10am (I was tired lol) and they were still pretty much non existant. However by 12ish they were coming back again quite often, I was so peed off from before that I havent timed them but I can say now (at 3pm) that they are probably back to being 10 mins apart and getting a little more painful.

OH and I went for lunch and every so often I had to stop what I was doing and breathe a little, not agonising pain but enough to notice. So I am back to timing again, hoping they get closer together soon.

Loosing loads of plug though, its not bloody but jelly like.

Oh and we dtd this morning too just to try and see if that helped.

I honestly thought that by 9am I could be at the hospital so I was pretty peeved when they went away and sulked all morning whilst I ate a big bar of chocolate lol

Will of course keep you all updated but as of now I am just sitting at home watching tv.

xx


----------



## Krippy

I hope that this home labour goes fast for you C and you are in the hospital in no time holiding little Matilda! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, I'm sorry things didn't get moving faster, C...I was sure I'd wake up to hear you'd had her already! It sounds like she will be here very soon, so keep resting and relaxing, and stay hydrated. :hugs:


----------



## c1403

I am timing again and they have been 8-10 mins for the past hour. Not getting any more painful though, thats the hard part as I can sit through them and not feel complete agony just a really horrible crampy feeling thats not nice.

x


----------



## StefanieC

i wish i knew more about it so i could tell you this is it! you may actually have Matilda on her due date! My sister had my niece bang on hers.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I'd go ahead and call your Dr C1403.


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry things aren't moving faster for you hon :hugs: I really think she is coming soon!

If you want to try to strengthen the contractions maybe try acupressure? https://childbirthsolutions.com/art...ques-for-use-during-childbirth-and-pregnancy/ I've never had it bring on contractions for me, but supposedly it is better once you are already having your own contractions.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Holy Cow I have eaten so much today! I am HUNGRY today for some reason... hmmmm it couldn't be because I have a growing baby in me at all. :haha: 

I think this is the most I ve eaten this early in one day in a very long time. 

Yogurt with blueberries
granola bar
kiwi
banana
dirty rice with sausage 
a hand full of dried fruit 

Geez!


----------



## StefanieC

what time is it there then? its 6.45pm here so that wouldn't be a lot but i assume its a lot earlier for you lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

It's only 12:52 pm right now. Just after lunch time.


----------



## StefanieC

yeah ok then, still not a lot but its all healthy so good stuff!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's healthy stuff, Jewelz! I know I've posted this here before but I ate tons first tri. And bad stuff too, like potato chips. I gained almost no weight, and then as soon as my MS disappeared and I started eating healthy again, _that's_ when the weight gain started. So I think my body really needed all that food, for whatever reason.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I've gained no weight at all. Im under 2lbs still from where I started. Im hoping it doesn't start creeping up on me now.


----------



## c1403

Jewelz...what is dirty rice lol???? Never heard of that.

Well I'm still timing, about 7-9mins apart and lasting 50secs-1min so think were progressing. Also getting alot more painful. Just had a bath again and they went away, but are back again....so water obv helps.

I am going to wait a little longer before I call hospital, once they are really on top of each other (say 5mins).

I am trying to sort myself out so have had a bath, had dinner and will try and sleep but I doubt that so ill just chill and relax.

Would be such a shock if she appeared on her due date.

My OH is sooooooo calm, he doesnt understand any of it and just says I will know when its time to go to the hospital....meanwhile I am getting stressed trying to time things and make some sense of it all.

xxx


----------



## c1403

Dont feel guilty about eating Jewelz...your being healthy anyway.

I had a bar of fruit and nut chocolate at 5am this morning and then biscuits in bed at 9am....because I was grumpy lol.

x


----------



## Crownjewelz

Dirty Rice is a Cajun form of rice that is spicy and you usually eat it with sausage in it.


----------



## beeba

Yay C's baby is almost here :happydance: This is so exciting :) 

Jewels - It's so nice that you are able to eat healthy food. I have no appetite at all and just thinking of food makes me want to throw up. I don't throw up that often but I'm almost always feeling sick. I've lost a lot of weight. 

Stef - How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh don't be deceived by my eating today. It wasn't always like that. I lost weight too because food was so nasty. I just felt ok enough today to eat. Tomorrow may be very different. I eat when I can....


----------



## seaweed eater

Let's go! Due date baby for C!! :thumbup:

Beeba I can't believe you are a lime already! Happy 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

beeba said:


> Stef - How's your pregnancy going?

its so weird seeing my name and pregnancy in the same sentence! its going much of the same, i did another cb digi test today and got my 2-3 weeks which you can see in my avatar picture. i just watch my booking appointment date to come through so i have something close-ish to look forward to.

i wish i was too sick to eat, my main problem is that i feel sick if i am empty so i have to eat. i'm so scared of putting on too much weight as i am overweight as it is.


----------



## Crownjewelz

I wanna know where Bree is hiding? How are you hun? What's going on with you?


----------



## cckarting

Hope things get moving quickly for you C, and we'll hear wonderful news about your baby soon. Well we had quite the scare this morning. I woke up at 3am and I felt "wet" so i got up to go to the bathroom, and my panties were wet with blood! It was mostly pink and some dark red too. We got up and went to the ER again. They tried the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat, he sent me for a scan and we saw our baby. It's still kicking and moving about measuring right on track with a hb of 163. They can't figure out why i'm bleeding as soon as it started it stopped? It's down to just spotting now. I have to go in for another scan on tuesday. Haven't done anything but sleep since we got home, and resting the rest of the week. Please pray my little bean keeps hanging on and we can get past this scary part!


----------



## beeba

Jewels - I hope it gets better for us soon. 

Seaweed eater - Thank you! I know, I can't believe it either! 

Stef - I don't think you should be watching your weight now. Just eat whatever you want and then after you give birth you'll just go on a diet. Every pregnant woman is bound to put on some extra weight so it shouldn't be something to worry about ;)It's good to just stay away from oily fatty foods. Eat the rest :D 'm gonna do that as soon as my ms has gone!

Ccarting - If everything is fine then get some rest and try not to worry. Stress is not good for you. I also had some bleeding last week and it lasted for two days. The day before it started, I had cleaned the bedroom and moved some things around. Sometimes carrying heavy objects can cause bleeding. BD can also cause that. I hope everything is fine and that you'll get through this. I know how stressful this can be :hugs:


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies peeping in while i have a moment, how is everyone doing? i see our last 2 sept bumps babies have not arrived yet, hopefully we will have due date babies n they will both be here tomorrow, i know u ladies must be pulling out ur hair by now :hugs:

i didnt get a chance to start my group vlog but i hope to get it started this week. i will be posting her photo shoot pics next on the 22nd when we get to pic them up, i cant wait, they r so nice, i know u ladies will enjoy...

i will try n read a lil to get caught up on u ladies, i need to go back n read mrsmcd birth story also, hope the 1st tri ladies r coping well, i know its the icky stage but will soon get better, eeyore n krippy i think u ladies r in 3rd tri now n getting closer, hope all is well :D!!


----------



## cckarting

Thank you beeba, i'm resting now and plan to throughout the rest of the week. I go in for another ultrasound tues and see if i can go back to work thursday and friday.


----------



## sunkiss

StefanieC said:


> beeba said:
> 
> 
> Stef - How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> its so weird seeing my name and pregnancy in the same sentence! its going much of the same, i did another cb digi test today and got my 2-3 weeks which you can see in my avatar picture. i just watch my booking appointment date to come through so i have something close-ish to look forward to.
> 
> i wish i was too sick to eat, my main problem is that i feel sick if i am empty so i have to eat. i'm so scared of putting on too much weight as i am overweight as it is.Click to expand...

i know the feeling, its so surreal to see the pregnancy associated with ur name, like wow its really my turn, wonderful feeling it is, i miss pregnancy lol, congrats on the 2-3 weeks, those hormones r doing their job :happydance:!! i was the same way in 1st tri, i would get sick if my stomach was empty, i had to always have something in my belly, dont worry about the weight, it will all balance out later n will drop off after birth :D!!


----------



## MrsMcD123

Stef- I started out overweight too, and over the whole pregnancy put on 22 lbs. Silas is a week old and I've already dropped 21 lbs. I'll admit I ate some crap while I was pregnant.. lots of ice cream and milk shakes and stuff. My theory is if you start out overweight, your body knows it doesn't need to store anymore excess fat so you most likely won't gain a lot of fat. Most mamas I know that started out big didn't put on much fat at all. Everyone is different but don't worry, eat what you can!


----------



## seaweed eater

Cckarting, I'm glad everything turned out ok! What a scare! Take it easy, hon :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

cckarting, i read your post this morning and have been thinking of you. thank goodness everything's fine. take the opportunity to rest :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies, you guys really make me feel better! my mom bought takeout and the boys home, so i didn't have to cook. were just going to relax and watch a movie with the little ones and head to bed.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hey :wave: sunkiss!! Miss you lady!! Glad your enjoying mommy hood. 

Cckarting- geez Hun your post worried me for a moment. So insanely glad thing are ok with you and baby. Keep us posted hun. Rest up 

Stef hun it's so early I wouldn't worry about what you're eating. Just enjoy yourself right now. As best you can while being sick.


----------



## cckarting

I will crown. stilling brown now so that's better, have ultrasound right away tues morning will be close to 11 weeks then.


----------



## seaweed eater

C are you still there? I hope you're in active labor by now, hon! :hugs:

Well ladies, I am definitely feeling like I'm on the clock tonight...this morning my blood pressure hit 140/90 for the first time ever during this pregnancy, and then 6 hours later was still high. It's gone upward for a few days and come down before, but given the timing I imagine it's going to be up until this baby is out. My PE labs were all good so hopefully it is just normal pregnancy strain on my system and not any kind of scary spiral. But I imagine if it is still running at this level when I see the doctor on Fri I will be on the induction list. Time for baby to come out.

I wasn't going to go for more acupuncture until Sunday but I left a message seeing if they could fit me in tomorrow, in case that helps. I haven't had any contractions today despite going for an hour-long walk.

Of course the absolute best case would be somehow magically going into spontaneous labor tonight...so send some dilate-y, efface-y thoughts for my uterus and engage-y thoughts for Munchkin, ok? :) I'm like 100% sure it won't happen, but it would be really great if it did...


----------



## Krippy

Sending you lots of labour magic Seaweed! I would say that if your BP is still high tomorrow I would call you Dr just to be safe! High BP always scares me...just thinking of you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Krippy :hugs: I called the doctor after the second high reading...he didn't seem concerned, since it's just borderline high right now. He said just keep an eye on it for a couple days and call right away if it gets above 150/ or /100. So I will definitely call again tomorrow if it gets even higher, or if I notice any weird symptoms.

A friend suggested DH and I should do something fun and tempt fate...so we're having a date night! :flower: It will be nice to take a break from thinking about labor. I got an acupuncture appointment tomorrow so I can get back into induction mode then!


----------



## Krippy

My friend did the same thing and made a huge bowling night with friends...they had to leave half an hour in bc she went into labour! Plans seem to be the best way to bring on labour! lol

Glad you are being well looked after...I am having a paranoid week with my NSTs starting and ultrasound on Monday and it seems to be rubbing off on everyone else! Sorry! :)


----------



## seaweed eater

No, I appreciate your concern :hugs: I already feel like I'm on borrowed time since a lot of doctors would have induced by now. I know BP is not something to mess with and will definitely be watching it. Sadly, there are so many stories like yours. :hugs:

Well my big plan didn't work! :haha: Still not in labor! But we had a yummy dinner.

I bet C is holding her little girl by now...so excited to hear about it!!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Firstly, Im still here :-(. 

I just dont know what to think anymore. The contractions got really bad last night, so painfull but still only stayed 7-8mins apart. I decided to try and sleep through them the best I can as I was sooooo tired. It was almost impossible.

By 3am they slowed down again and were about 15mins apart but still really intense.
I called the hospital at 5am as I just wanted to speak to someone that knew what may be happening and she basically said they arent close enough and as im not doubled up in pain then its not time to come in yet and that I should take some paracetamol and relax. I was soooooooo disheartended....I just want to get to hospital and get this started.

Anyway I did what she said took the paracetamol and now hardly anything. Maybe every 20 mins I get a twinge and its not painful......so nothing new here, baby is very active so I think shes trying to make her way out but just taking her time (and driving me insane at the same time)

cckarting, what a scare, glad you got checked out and have another scan booked. I read all the time that alot of women have un-explained bleeding but always call the dr.

Ladies, eat what you like. Its the only time were allowed. I have put on about 24lbs and I dont care as ill concentrate on that once this little madam finally decides to arrive.


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

MrsMcD123 said:


> Stef- I started out overweight too, and over the whole pregnancy put on 22 lbs. Silas is a week old and I've already dropped 21 lbs. I'll admit I ate some crap while I was pregnant.. lots of ice cream and milk shakes and stuff. My theory is if you start out overweight, your body knows it doesn't need to store anymore excess fat so you most likely won't gain a lot of fat. Most mamas I know that started out big didn't put on much fat at all. Everyone is different but don't worry, eat what you can!

thats really good to know, its helped to set my mind at rest a bit. i'm making the effort to eat more fruit etc so that the crappy food is at least balanced out a bit. i'm looking forward to dinner tonight tho as we are having toad in the hole with mash potato, one of my favourites at the moment! its so tasty as its with skinless sausages wrapped in a little bacon and it tastes so good!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww, C, I'm sorry about the false starts. :hugs: I'm surprised -- it really sounded like it was building up toward something. Well happy due date to us, anyway!

I'm still here too (obviously). Come on baby...today would be a really great day for you to be born...I need you out!!


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> Awwww, C, I'm sorry about the false starts. :hugs: I'm surprised -- it really sounded like it was building up toward something. Well happy due date to us, anyway!
> 
> I'm still here too (obviously). Come on baby...today would be a really great day for you to be born...I need you out!!

I have decided now not to think about it anymore and it will happen when it happens lol....easier said then done.

Pregnancy is such a strange time, we spent most of it worrying about one thing or another, despite the stage were all at. All we want is our babys in our arms but its such a rollercoaster.....I am feeling quite down/emmotional today and just want everything back to normal but with a baby! My time is coming I know but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

I am also thinking I am not being active enough, I spend most of th day pottering around the house, OH is busy working so I have no car and walking is such a effort and I have no-where to go.

Speak soon ladies, I fancy a little nap lol

xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I've ramped up the walking a lot...an hour most days and at least half an hour...and nothing, not even engaged. So, there you go! I know that statistically the fact that it helps on average doesn't mean that it helps for every single person, but it's hard to be in that group who doesn't see any benefit. I hope it at least improves my stamina during birth or something?

Enjoy your nap hon :hugs: whatever it takes to get through this time!!


----------



## c1403

seaweed eater said:


> :lol: I've ramped up the walking a lot...an hour most days and at least half an hour...and nothing, not even engaged. So, there you go! I know that statistically the fact that it helps on average doesn't mean that it helps for every single person, but it's hard to be in that group who doesn't see any benefit. I hope it at least improves my stamina during birth or something?
> 
> Enjoy your nap hon :hugs: whatever it takes to get through this time!!

Where do you go walking?
Without using the car first to get places, there is nothing really around here apart from houses....and walking alone bores me lol.
I guess when OH is back home on Saturday we can go out for a drive and walk about if nothing has happened by then.

x


----------



## seaweed eater

I live in the suburbs but have several stores about a mile away from me, like my usual grocery store and drugstore. If I just need to pick up one or two things I try to walk there. When I've had to buy too much to carry home, I've sometimes walked there and asked DH to pick me up in the car. Also, DH knows I'm trying to walk a lot, so if he needs something from a store about a mile away he invites me to come with him. Usually it works out to one round trip per day, sometimes two.

Or sometimes I just walk around the neighborhood for a while with DH or with a friend.


----------



## shantehend

Happy due date, Seaweed and C!!! You've done a great job carrying your LOs. You will get to meet them very soon.


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> Happy due date, Seaweed and C!!! You've done a great job carrying your LOs. You will get to meet them very soon.

Aww thanks hun.
Still no sign of this little madam, so no due date baby afterall lol.

x


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww...I'm sorry C. I could still have one if I have a super fast labor and it starts in the next hour or two, but it looks unlikely.

At lunch today a woman asked me when I was due. Turns out today is her son's birthday. I was like...lucky you. :(


----------



## horseypants

seaweed eater, hang in there, mamma! thinking of you xoxoxo

this thread will be hoppin' with babies by next week or so!!!!!!!!:twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning ladies- 

How is everyone this morning? Anything new going on with the Sept ladies yet? 

AFM-I started our baby registry today. So exciting!! I just added the stuff I know we are going to need so far. I'll add more once we know the sex.


----------



## seaweed eater

Nothing here...despite having a feeling yesterday that things might get started during the night. So much for my "feelings," haha.

Honestly, it gets harder every morning when I wake up not in labor. It's like that movie, Groundhog Day.

Seeing the doctor in a couple hours so will probably have some more info then.

Jewelz, that's awesome that you have started your registry! :happydance: Sooo excited for you and baby!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Thinking especially of my girl C. Unless you are in labor, in which case, I hate you. Just kidding, seriously, I'll be thrilled to hear about your little girl. :cloud9:


----------



## seaweed eater

GUESS WHAT ladies, there has been no progress with cervix or baby BUT the doctor said he would like to schedule an induction sometime around the 25th. Even with my recent BP rise! That is WAY longer than I thought I was going to get. I was literally adding last minute items to the hospital bag this morning because I thought I might be told to go in for an induction TODAY. I am sooooo happy about this. :D Of course it is subject to change if my BP gets higher (I will be taking it 3 times a day from now on) but it increases my chances of spontaneous labor enormously, which takes off a whole lot of pressure. An induction would be a disaster at this point since my uterus literally couldn't be any less ready for labor.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh geez seaweed that crazy! Your baby is cozy in there and doesn't want to come out yet...
You will for sure be the last Sept girl Im afraid. :( 
At least your Dr is all about waiting to do an induction until its very necessary. Good for your Dr, Im glad to see that they are not rushing to get your baby out and are willing to let you go into labor on your own. I hope it will be this weekend!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Yeah I looked up how to calculate a Bishop score and mine is -1. NEGATIVE 1. :rofl: The only way is forward!

I'm happy to wait for this baby as long as it's safe for both of us. I don't mind being pregnant per se. I'm super glad and grateful that my doctor feels the same way.

It's funny that my boy will probably be almost two months younger than Fayth!


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies.

I'm still here waiting. Nothing has changed, still getting the odd few pains here and there but not developing to anything, sometimes they are really painful though.

I am at the midwife on Tuesday for a sweep so hopefully that will start things off if nothing happens between now and then.

Here in the uk they induce at 40+12 so if nothing happens then ill also be induced on the 25th. Lets hope neither of us are induced.

Sorry to hear your little man is being a bit stubborn seaweed, at least all is well with your BP and hopefully you don't have long to wait either.

Will continue to keep you all posted.

Awww Jewelz so exciting doing baby lists, I had lists whilst TTC and even more lists once we had the BFP. We started all gender neutral too and then when we found out were team pink we started all over again. 

Hope all the other ladies are doing well

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww, I'm sorry you are still waiting C. I am sure the sweep will get things going if you don't go on your own first! :hugs:


----------



## c1403

I'm ok with waiting now, I know what I'm looking out for so just going to get on with things....OH is busy this weekend so if she takes a little longer thats fine (as long as the pain stays away too)

I am kind of hoping she comes in the middle of next week if possible, wish I could choose


----------



## c1403

Well ladies, I think my time may be up!

I went to bed last night and had constant contractions throughout hte night, I never timed them and managed to get some sleep in between and took a couple of paracetamol (that stopped them last time but this time it hasnt)

Woke up this morning and was still having them but again wasnt timing, until 1pm....and they have been every 4-5mins since then getting stronger and stronger. I decided to try a bath and have something to eat....just incse they stopped again but they are still here.

I am giving it 20 more mins before I call the hospital and my OH and tell him to get his butt home (hes about 20 mins away).

Lets hope this is it. Will try and update you as soon as xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Woohoooo!!!! :happydance: Can't wait for updates!!


----------



## StefanieC

yaaay! can't wait to hear your updates!


----------



## cckarting

hope this is it C!


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you C! Can't wait to hear updates! :)


----------



## shantehend

Yayyy C!!! Hope this really is it for you hun.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay C!! So happy for you!


----------



## MrsMcD123

AWWWW I was hoping to log in this morning to an update! Hope this means things have happened and mama is too busy :D


----------



## Crownjewelz

Me too, I hope she's got her son in her arms right now. Updates?


----------



## seaweed eater

Her daughter, you mean? Otherwise you would have to be talking about me and we all know that's unlikely :p


----------



## Crownjewelz

Haha preggo brain BAD! Yes Matilda!!! Haha!


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Just checking in to see if Matilda was born yet. Can't wait for an update :)

Be back later!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I had the best night last night. I FINALLY found babies heartbeat last night with my doppler. It took me forever but I found it! Made me so excited when I finally heard it! No more freak attacks for me....


----------



## shantehend

Moved today. Really broke my heart leaving Amari. It would've been better if I were dead so I could have a valid excuse not to be there. I'm going to leave for a week to clear my head. Best of luck Seaweed and C!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Awwww Shante :hugs: I'm really sorry. I keep repeating myself, but this is such a tough situation and it took a lot of courage to do what you have done. Be kind to yourself and I hope that with time it hurts less. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

thinking of you shante that you can find peace "HUGGS"
Finally home from my appt everything went well. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 8 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Yay CC, that's great!!


----------



## beeba

Hugs to you Shante :hugs:

I think C has probably had her baby and is soo busy :D Can't wait to get an update and read about her birth story. 

I also can't wait for seaweed eater to have her son!

Ccarting I'm really happy for you and ur baby looks so cute already!

AFM, my constant morninf sickness is killing me! This has been so rough! everything seems to smell bad and I can't eat anything except lemons! :( I don't know what to do


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Beeba I can relate!! Lemons have been "my thing" during this pregnancy. Can't get enough lol. Try adding a few slices of lemon to whatever your cooking. The flavor helped settle my tummy.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry beeba! hoping your sickness ends soon! its kinda funny, i can hardly eat lemons not pregnant i can't imagine only being able to eat lemons!


----------



## StefanieC

I know in the uk doctors can prescribe an anti sickness drug for really bad morning sickness. Would you be able to go ask your doc?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Shante- I keep seeing your posts on FB and on here and my heart goes out to you Hun. Praying for you to find some peace and contentment. <3

Beeba- I'm sorry you are still having such a rough go. It does get better I promise!!

AFM- I'm just hanging in there till my next scan on Oct 1. I feel pretty good these days. Really starting to enjoy my pregnancy. Been feelin lots of pressure and round ligament pain now.


----------



## seaweed eater

CC, that's awesome news! My friend who gave birth recently had a SCH and it never actually resolved itself, but it didn't get bigger either and she had a great birth at 39 weeks!

Beeba, I'm sorry you are feeling so sick :hugs: I found lemon flavors to be good too. Also try green apples. Anything sour! I used to have this smoothie with strawberries, lemon, and lime sorbet.
Have you tried those wrist bands for seasickness? They didn't make much of a difference for me but some people swear by them.

I've had a busy day today...doctor appointment/NST, fluid check, and flu shots for me and DH. Induction will start Sunday evening with Cervidil. The doctor originally wanted to start with just Pitocin, and I'm glad I pushed him on that because I really wasn't comfortable with the idea.

I will have one last NST on Fri, with a backup doctor since mine will be out of town. And then that's it! I think at this point I have about a 50/50 chance, or slightly better, of starting labor spontaneously before Sunday. So fingers crossed!

My ankle really hurts a lot though :( it started hurting yesterday on my walk but feels even worse today. I think I may actually have sprained it. I really want it to get better so I can stay on my feet during labor!


----------



## horseypants

seaweed you are a badass xoxoxoxox

jewelz, cheering you on as always 

shante, <3


----------



## Crownjewelz

I can't wait to hear from C1403 again... I hope she is doing well and enjoying her bundle.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Crown, has anyone heard from her yet?


----------



## Crownjewelz

Nothing not a peep. :(


----------



## beeba

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a lot better today :)

Stef - Doctors here also prescribe meds when it's this bad but I don't want to take any meds throughout my pregnancy. I know they say it's harmless but I'm not willing to take any risks. 

This thread has been really quiet lately.


----------



## Crownjewelz

It sure has, I noticed that too. 
Updates ladies, whats going on in your world? How are those belly's & Babies doing?


----------



## seaweed eater

I think it's been quiet because all the Full Circle moms are busy with their kiddos! :baby:

I'm just trying to stay relaxed and rested...and avoiding phone calls from lovely, well-meaning friends and family :haha:

Hope you are all feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies.

Silas is 2 weeks old today...doesn't seem like it's already been 2 weeks. He has only gotten cuter though :) He's been sleeping ALL DAY today pretty much except for feedings. Last time this happened we had a hell of a time trying to get him down for the night. I'm so damn tired man, night time feedings really start to catch up with you. It gets frustrating too, he does this thing where as I'm trying to get him to latch, he shoves his hands in his mouth, or he'll push my boob or grab my nipple and it takes awhile to get him to settle down and just take it. And then there is the issue that one of my breasts produces too much milk and usually once a day after eating from that side he'll throw it up :( We have a two week check up tomorrow though so I'm going to talk to the pediatrician about that. He's still having more than enough pee and poopie diapers though so I don't know if it's anything to be worried about or what. I'm anxious to find out how much he weighs, he must be gaining weight with how much he nurses! I'm dreading having to put him in the car seat though, last time we were driving him home he went ballistic and was screaming and crying so bad, made me feel terrible :( He isn't much of a crier either so when he does cry, it means something is REALLY bothering him. 

seaweed- I'm sending you lots and lots of labor dust!! I can't wait for things to happen and to get to hear all about it and see pictures :)

And to all my lovely first trimesters, you're almost out! Second trimester really is soo much easier :)


----------



## Krippy

Had such positive day today! Had an ultrasound on Monday...Baby is measuring right on track, even 2 days behind and my placenta has moved away from my placenta. So if the baby keeps growing on this track I will get my vaginal birth in December...Which I am so excited for! 

Next week is RJs first birthday so having happy and positive news like this really makes me feel wonderful!

Hope you all are doing well! Silas is such a cutie Mrs...Hope you get the feeding figured out. :)

Sending you loads of labour dust too Seaweed...can`t wait for you to meet your little man!


----------



## cckarting

Gaping you have your bundle soon seaweed! Sorry your little man hates the car seat mrs. He will get use to it! And I can't wait to be out of the first trimester, its been so lob and stressful.


----------



## StefanieC

I still have ages til i'm out of the first trimester.


----------



## beeba

Stef - You're almost half way there! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

less than 2 weeks til my scan now :happydance: hopefully my anxiety levels won't be so bad once i've had that


----------



## seaweed eater

Lots of hugs to everyone in first tri. :hugs: It will be over soon. What a waiting game this whole TTC/pregnancy thing is, huh?

Shante, thinking of you lots. <3

AFM just waiting, waiting, waiting...definitely starting to have the urge to hide in my apartment, turn off my phone, and not talk to anyone...I think I did pretty well to make it to 41 weeks before that kicked in, don't you?

Also, my mom has been absolutely infuriating and I am feeling tempted to go back on my promise to update her when we go to the hospital :grr:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Seaweed you've done an amazing job being patient hun. 
Proud of you! I'm sure your mom is ready to hold her grand baby, like last week. Haha! 

I stayed home today from work. I woke up with a horrid crick in my neck from sleeping funny and it gave me a migraine. I've felt awful all day and stayed in bed. Got sick a few times cuz my head hurt so bad. Haven't done a good job of hydrating today either. :shrug: 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Hang in there Crown and Seaweed. Feel better soon!!!


----------



## c1403

Ladies

Sorry for so lack of update. Matilda is here, she was born on the 16th at 4pm by emergency c section and is perfect  

My story is LONG. I was extremely ill after the section. Trying to type my story so you can all read about it but it is taking forever and most of it I cant remember as I was out of it.

Were both happy and healthy now and at home

Lots of Love 

C xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Yay! I'm so glad she is here and safe :)


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

As promised here is my birth story. It&#8217;s a long one so there may be lots of typing errors and you may want to sit down with a drink  

SATURDAY 15TH
As you all know I was having on/off contractions since Tuesday, finally on Saturday they started getting really close every 4-5minutes. We decided to go to l+d and they said I was 2cm and sent me home. 
All Saturday night I was having these awful painful contractions, I couldn&#8217;t sleep and they were so close I couldn&#8217;t even time them. I am not sure when my waters went as it wasn&#8217;t a gush more of a trickle when I stood up. I was in and out of bed, the bath, the sofa etc . I took some paracetamol as directed by the midwife but that didn&#8217;t help.
SUNDAY
Eventually at 5am on Sunday morning we went back to l+d, I was now 4cm dilated so was admitted.
OH forgot my bag in the rush to get back to hospital so he popped back home and I started on the gas and air. I was having nonstop contractions and I kept making pushing noises. The midwife told me to get on the bed so she could examine me as she thought this baby would be coming very fast.
She examined me and I was still only 4cm so I was pushing for no reason. She tried to calm me down and tell me to stop but I couldn&#8217;t help it. OH got back and I was still on the gas and air and doing the pushing and they had to keep telling me to stop as it wasn&#8217;t helping me at all, it was making my cervix close rather than soften and open. I was soooo bruised too from the fake pushing.
By 8am I was still doing this and a consultant was called and they said I had to go on epidural right away as I was causing damage to my cervix. Baby&#8217;s head was also in an awkward position so the anethisitst was called and I had the epidural.
Once the epi was in by about 9am all was going well, contractions were coming and I was being monitored closely as there were signs of meconium in my waters. I was checked every 4 hours by a doctor for progress. By 12pm I was 5cm and they weren&#8217;t really happy with that so they put me on some drugs to help bring on the contractions. During the next few hours the contractions were slowing right down to 3 every 10minutes so they upped my dose of drugs however this then started making the baby&#8217;s heart rate decrease and became really erratic. By 2pm I was 6cm but the doctor still wasn&#8217;t happy. He told me he had to do a test on the baby by taking a blood sample from her head to check her oxygen levels. This was done at about 3.30 and when the results came back it showed the baby was in a lot of distress. The senior doctor came in and said that there was not choice but to go to theatre for an Emergency C Section. 
My other half was allowed in theatre, I was numbed so was wide awake. Matilda was delivered at 4.01pm and weighted 6lb11oz. She was taken to recus as she didn&#8217;t cry right away, my OH left me to see to her and cut the cord (they left it long so he could). Meanwhile I was being stitched up etc. It took an hour in total and I was then taken to recovery.
In recovery things started to go quite badly, my body temperature plummeted and I was stone cold, although sweating like crazy and shaking uncontrollably. My sheets were changed twice in 30minutes. My blood pressure was so low they couldn&#8217;t even get a reading. Then it was noticed that I was bleeding from my wound.
At about 8pm the surgeons came and said that I had to go back to theatre as they thought I was bleeding internally. They had to explain that the worst case could be my uterus being removed if there was bleeding and I was uncontrollable. My OH at this time was just in shock, he was with the baby through all this. This time I would be put to sleep and OH couldn&#8217;t come. I was petrified, I really thought I may not make it and I looked at OH and told him to look after our baby girl and was taken away.
I remember being put to sleep and it felt like seconds later they were waking me up saying its all ok now, there&#8217;s nothing wrong it&#8217;s all good. I was drowsy obviously but they said it was all good and there was no bleeding, everything was good and in-tact.
So this then left the question as to what was wrong with me&#8230;..I was still really cold, my BP and HR was low and I was losing so much water etc. The outcome in the end was that I had some sort of infection. Bloods were taken, etc etc I was so out of it I don&#8217;t know what they were doing to me but I was very ill. My OH called my parents and they came rushing on the train from London, another senior doctor came to me and said that I needed to spend the night on the high dependency unit for really close monitoring but that the baby couldn&#8217;t be with me. Obviously I had to leave her and we decided it would be best for us all if the hospital nurses watched her overnight. OH was shattered and we had nothing at home for her prepared. So she went to the nurses and I went to HDU at about 2am.
MONDAY
I was closely monitored through the night, I was on so many drugs I had needles/drips everywhere. I was checked every 20 minutes, I was awake but drowsy, no chance of sleeping. I was up and awake at around 8am and could sit up in bed, although a bit drowsy I could have visitors. Matilda was still with the nurses but my family and OH got there at 8am and took turns between sitting with me and her. I was frustrated that she had to be bottle fed right away but it did give my OH the chance to bond with her.
After lunch at about 2pm they said they were happy with my progress and that I could go back to the delivery suite and be with my baby. I was so relieved, I still couldn&#8217;t move out of bed but I just wanted to see my girl.
I was then on the delivery suite and I had my family around me helping with feeding and changing Matilda. I still can&#8217;t change her bottom as I can&#8217;t bend over well enough but I was determined to get her on the breast so the midwife helped me. It was hard as I was soooooo tired still (by now I had not slept since Friday night) so they still helped with top ups on formula.
TUESDAY
Tuesday I was finally allowed on a normal ward and was helped with getting in and out of bed, this was a turning point as I could actually move etc. I could pick Matilda up out of her cot and sit in a chair. It was hard moving around but took some time; I still wasn&#8217;t the most mobile so they were continuing to observe me. My iron levels were very low so they weren&#8217;t letting me home yet. Being on my own at night was hard as I had to keep getting up to feed Matilda and I was shattered. Still no real sleep
WEDNESDAY
Wednesday was pretty much the turning point; I was fresh faced, happy and contented. Matilda was feeding well and I could move around a lot more&#8230;.still no bending. I managed a nappy change as you could raise the beds really high. I had plenty of visitors in terms of my OH and parents.
A doctor came to see me at around 2pm and said he was happy with my progress and did I want to go home, I jumped at the chance and said yes. So they prepared all my notes, drugs and discharge letter. We finally left hospital at 8.30pm and got home.
BACK AT HOME
Being back at home is great, so much more comfy but still very hard. I cannot do anything but sit down and walk a little. I am feeding the baby on demand and she seems very content with it. I had a breakdown yesterday afternoon as my OH is so tired and he has to do everything, my mum is still with us so that&#8217;s a help but she can&#8217;t drive and we have no food in the house and it all just got so much. I was also dreading Matilda's next feed as the breastfeeding was starting to hurt and she bruised me. I started crying that I can&#8217;t do it and we decided next feed to put her on a bottle just the once. She didn&#8217;t like it, she drank all of it then cried and cried&#8230;.we changed her bum, sang to her everything but she would not settle. I am so annoyed I gave in.
I had a midwife visit that showed me how to latch on although I still find it very hard when you have one hand holding a baby and the other trying to latch. They are happy with me and Matilda and today I&#8217;ll be having my stitches removed.
OH and I are trying to get into a routine now, he is doing the nappy changes and I am doing the feeding. Were both so tired though and hopefully now were both ok we can start getting into a routine. Matilda is much more settled on the breast than anything else so we are going to persevere.
We have other worries now too though, our cat came home with his tooth pushed into his face, OH rushed him to the vets and he is having major surgery today. I am now a nervous wreck about him&#8230;he&#8217;s healthy and fit so we hope all goes ok.
My OH isn&#8217;t working and what with me now needing him 24/7 he can&#8217;t look for work so he&#8217;s panicking about money. I have so many dear family that will help us out but you know men they want to provide and he is feeling very down right now.

Anyway ladies, after all that reading you will be tired. Taken me ages to type this so I am going to have a nice drink. 
Matilda is absolutely stunning, she&#8217;s smaller than expected and her clothes are soooooo big for her but hopefully she will grow into them soon.
I can&#8217;t post a pic as my phone is playing up, but will do soon. She looks a lot like her Daddy.
Ladies, sending you all love and kisses. Thanks for the concerned messages. All the best to the bumps, babies and TTC ladies.
I&#8217;ll try and catch up sooner rather than later
Lots of Love
C + Matilda


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow that was an astonishing update! I am so shocked at your outcome. I am so glad you are ok and healthy. I think I would have freaked out a bit if you never came back and gave us an update. :( Praise God you are doing better and are able to get around again. I can't wait to see pics of your precious angel. Hugs and Love to you C1403!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ladies, 
We finally DTD for the first time since trying to conceive. It was weird! I think I complained more about him laying on me then anything. My OH is far from being heavy at all but he is much bigger then and I am, pregnant or not! :haha: I can't say it wasn't nice but it wasn't the same for sure. I appreciate the closeness again though. Poor hubby... can't say that's going to happen a whole bunch more through out my pregnancy unless I'm the one who is asking.


----------



## Krippy

C! Congratulations on your beautiful Matilda! I can't wait to see pics! I am sorry that your journey was so scary but I am so glad that you are both here safe! Thinking of you!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, C, I am so glad that you and Matilda are healthy. :hugs: What a crazy week you've had. Congratulations on your little girl, can't wait to see photos. :cloud9:


----------



## EeyoreGirl

C omg! You had a journey, that's for sure. So thankful to God that you and Matilda are doing well. Enjoy your lo.


----------



## Crownjewelz

This thing is gettin' BIG! I've still gained no weight though. Thank gosh! :thumbup:
I'm very much in between fat and pregnant! Ugh!


----------



## MrsMcD123

C!! Wow, what an ordeal! So glad that you are both doing so good! Congrats mama! :)

Eeyore girl, I can't believe you're already 30 weeks! Wow!


----------



## StefanieC

congrats C! Wow what an ordeal but so glad you are both safe!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats C, take it easy and pray recovery comes fast! sections really do a number on your body. hoping a third one isn't harder than the other two for me!


----------



## shantehend

C, congrats on your baby girl!! Hoping for a quick recovery for you. In time you will develop a schedule. The first few weeks are the hardest.

Eeyore and Krippy, time is flying for you. You will have your LOs soon.

Seaweed, your lil man is comfy and cozy in there.

To everyone else, I apologize for what I've said. It was hard for me to cope with leaving Amari. To make things worse, my 21 month old is afraid of me. He runs everytime I come near him. That made my depression worse. I know in time he'll come around. 
Thank you all for the support and prayers.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Mrs McD- I know time has flown by!! I can't wait to have my little guy. Silas is so handsome.

A girl told me yesterday that I shouldn't sit with my legs crossed because it can contribute to the cord getting wrapped around the baby's head. I freaked out!! I do this a lot. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## StefanieC

i read somewhere that it is just the baby's movements that can twist the cord not yours.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Eeyore Girl-I have never heard that before. Interesting to say the least. I would google it but not everything on the internet is factual. We all know that though...


----------



## beeba

C - congratulations and I'm so glad everything is ok. What a journey you went through! :hugs:

Jewels - Sorry you're not feeling well, hope you get better soon!

Seaweeed eater - I dreamt that you had your baby :D


----------



## seaweed eater

EG, it looks like it is an old wives tale but I couldn't find a single good source advancing that theory...I think it is supposed to be bad because it hurts circulation, and later on because it doesn't give the baby as much room to engage. I sat that way all the time until like 36 weeks with no blood clots or problems. Of course, baby didn't engage, but he also hasn't engaged in the 5 weeks since I started paying more attention to my posture, either. :p

Beeba, sometimes I dream that too :D


----------



## EeyoreGirl

LOL Seaweed!! Thanks for the insight. I am trying to be better about it...we'll see what happens. 



seaweed eater said:


> EG, it looks like it is an old wives tale but I couldn't find a single good source advancing that theory...I think it is supposed to be bad because it hurts circulation, and later on because it doesn't give the baby as much room to engage. I sat that way all the time until like 36 weeks with no blood clots or problems. Of course, baby didn't engage, but he also hasn't engaged in the 5 weeks since I started paying more attention to my posture, either. :p
> 
> Beeba, sometimes I dream that too :D


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Phew! Looks like we were right ladies... I couldn't find anything like that. Geesh, scared the heck outta me. 


Crownjewelz said:


> Eeyore Girl-I have never heard that before. Interesting to say the least. I would google it but not everything on the internet is factual. We all know that though...


----------



## seaweed eater

How's everyone doing? I'm starting to feel excited for tomorrow, but I don't want to think about it too much right now because I want to sleep well tonight! It is likely to be very long anyway...not expecting to meet the little guy until Tuesday or even Wednesday. Probably nothing at all will happen tomorrow.

Poor Munchkin, he doesn't know what's about to hit him...I feel sorry for him, but it's his own fault! We've told him a million times he could have prevented this by just coming on his own :p

Before I go in, I will start a thread in third tri for updates and put the link here in case you want to look at it. :flower:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

A quick update whilst Matilda is sleeping.

We are all doing well, I am able to move around a little more and OH has been a rock doing everything for us.

Matilda is a good baby waking every3-4 hours for her feed, last night she was a little up in the air (think she had a little tummy ache) but all is good.

I am breastfeeding well but its hard work, sometimes i dread the next feed as I just want to chill outa and I do struggle with latching on. I havent got round to trying to sleep when she does as we have so much to do when she is asleep.

Hope all the other ladies are doing well, I feel a little bad that I cant be on here as much as before. Thinking of you lots.

Cant wait to hear updates on Seaweeds little man.

Heres a pic of our princess

Lots of love ladies

xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG01422-20120919-0941.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Krippy

Excited to hear your news tomorrow Seaweed! GL and will be thinking about you all day!

C...She is absolutely precious. Glad she is such a sweetheart for you...now get those sleeps in while she is, all things can wait and you don't want to get burnt out! :)


----------



## cckarting

will be thinking of you seaweed, GL. C she is beautiful!


----------



## seaweed eater

C, she is gorgeous :cloud9: well done! I can imagine that BF is hard work, and that it must be frustrating not being able to do very much for yourself. Glad you have great support from DH. :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Seaweed I'm thinking of you so much today! Can't wait to meet your lil man. Good luck Hun.

C- I wanna hold her, she is so pretty.


----------



## MrsMcD123

C, she is such a cutie pie!! 

Seaweed- Cant wait for things to get started for you!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I just had a bloody show so I'm guessing SOMETHING happened :happydance: I know baby needs to come out now, but I was really scared of starting from zero with this induction. Hopefully this means my body is ready and things will go more smoothly.


----------



## Krippy

WoooooHooooo Seaweed! I have heard of so many girls going into labour hours before their induction. I was having contractions almost immediately after my show! So excited!


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks. I have had friends start labor right before their induction too, but I kind of gave up hope around noon! What a crazy baby. I've been feeling kind of crampy and had diarrhea, but I wrote them off because I've had both of those things before and nothing happened. Still waiting for my first real contraction! I hope I get a few before the drugs are in :happydance:

I will be posting updates here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1199217-a.html#post21525321


----------



## beeba

C - She is so pretty :) 

Seaweed eater - Yay! Hope things finally start for you :happydance:


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Just a quick look to see how we all are. I honestly never expected a baby to take up this much time. Its like were working off her clock and not our own. I have no idea whats happening in the outside world.

Matilda has been a little madam today, she has been waking every hour-2 hours and not settling after, I've been feeding her but shes still not happy. My OH popped out for a few hours and when he came back this afternoon she must have heard his voice and settled right away. Been asleep for a couple of hours now so not long before the feeding/changing/cuddling routine starts.

Breastfeeding still hard work but I'm determined to do it as its the best I can do for her and it gives us a lovely bond. However italso feels like all I am to her is a feeding machine....Daddy seems to get all the smiles and fun bits lol. 

Anyway hope all our ladies are doing well and we hear of seaweeds new arrival soon.

To all those pregnant ladies, beleive me when they say your never fully prepared, I thought we were and were not, there is so much to be done and you drop it all as the baby controls you but its worth it 

Lots of Love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Oh my C, Matilda is so beautiful. So happy for you. Breastfeeding is tough but so rewarding as well. I hope it gets easier :)

Seaweed- hope all is going well. So excited for you!!


----------



## horseypants

c1403, she is beautiful! congratulations! xoxoox


----------



## shantehend

Yayyy!!! All of the September babies are here, even though some came in August. Congrats Seaweed!! Next we look forward to our December babies.


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Don't forget the November baby :) He better not wait until December lol


----------



## shantehend

EeyoreGirl said:


> Don't forget the November baby :) He better not wait until December lol

Lol. Yes he better not wait until Dec. When are you and Krippy due dates? Looking forward to hearing your story.


----------



## Krippy

My bubs will be here sometime the week of December 3rd...Can't wait either!


----------



## shantehend

Maybe they will both be November babies. That would be cool.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm not due til May 17th so you'll all be gone by then :(.


----------



## cckarting

me and crown arn't due til april we'll still be here :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yep, I'll be here for sure! I'm not going anywhere. No worries Stef!!


----------



## shantehend

StefanieC said:


> I'm not due til May 17th so you'll all be gone by then :(.

I'm not going anywhere. And we still have some TTCers, so I want to be there for them too.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Ok ladies, so I was doing some thinking....

I know its easier for some of us to get on our smart phones and get on FB easier then it is to get on here. 
I will create a page and invite each of you to the page if you are interested? What do you think? I already have a bunch of you on my facebook. I know that some of you either don't want to reveal who you are or personal things about you, so this might not be for you. I will create the page and get the invites going out. 
Please let me know if you are would like an invite. If I dont have you on FB already, PM me and give me your info and I'll add you. I just thought this might be another great way for all of the Full Cirlce ladies to keep in touch. We can have our own little mommies club!


----------



## beeba

Jewels, that's a great idea!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Beeba message me your Facebook info and ill add you.


----------



## c1403

Hey Ladies

Sorry if the threads been quiet, my little princess is quite demanding lol.

We are trying to settle her into a routine of somesort although most breastfed babies don't do routine, I am trying to have her settled and sleeping by 9pm so I can go to bed.

Its so hard to sleep when she does as I need to eat, shower, have some me time etc....so
its not going to great plus having naps just makes me more tired.

Feeding is going ok but its exhausting, sometime she feeds really well and others she gets fussy which is hard when your soooooo tired.

So far today she has been up for a feed every 2-3 hours and I am hoping that I can get her back to sleep by 9 so I can go to bed (last night we didnt get asleep till 2AM and she was up again at 5am sooooo tired)

She is a good baby though and doesnt cry too much though.

Hope all my other mummys and preggo ladies are doing well and not suffering from too many symptoms. Also sending dust to any TTC. 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## seaweed eater

Good to hear from you C :hugs: you said you don't use facebook that much, right?

I'm glad you and your girl are doing well, though I sympathize with how hard it is to have so little rest and time to oneself. Being up around the clock is so strange. I have completely lost track of time. DH and I have learned that we really need to write down everything we want to remember for more than 15 minutes, especially if it has anything to do with time (like when the last feed started), otherwise we have no hope of remembering.

How is your recovery going? Hope you are feeling well :hugs:

We are not out of the woods yet with Munchkin's health problems since his temp has still been low since we came home yesterday. I really, really want to stay out of the hospital, but of course we will do whatever keeps him healthy.

Lots of love to all other full circlers. How are we all feeling today?


----------



## cckarting

i must have missed the big announcement or my brain isn't functioning! congrats seaweed on finally getting your beautiful baby here!


----------



## Crownjewelz

12 weeks ladies!! Gender guesses? We find out at the end of this month on the 29th what the sex is....so excited!!


----------



## StefanieC

You get to find out so early! We have gender scans at 20 weeks unless we pay for a private one ourselves.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yep 16 weeks. I hope we will be able to see what we need to by then. I'm super excited to find out and then start shopping.


----------



## cckarting

so jealous you're going to be able to find out before me! hoping to get a scan thursday!


----------



## seaweed eater

So excited :happydance: I say girl!


----------



## horseypants

congrats jewelz! next stop 16 weeks and i predict boy - though seaweed has such a good track record with all kindsa answers and mine's a guess

i'm a bit down cause i had bloods drawn this weekend and today the doc told me my progesterone was 9.9 and she would have liked to see something above a 12. it's like a shot to the heart because im wondering could i have just taken a shot or a pill the last time i started spotting and would everything have gone well? i asked my last doctor to check progesterone but she wrote me off. so now i've got a great doc at least... but this has made me very sad today. also my due date was dec 3 or 7 and that's coming up way too fast. i think the month changing to OCTOBER sparked some panic in me cause i thought i'd be pg with my rainbow by now. 

i have a couple real life friends who are having a hard time ttc and then a couple others who announced their pregnancies at around the time of my last mc - and hearing about their milestones brings up some self pity. still it's good hearing the stories that give me hope and beautiful things to look forward to and not just getting bogged down in the challenges. i know pma has got to have a physiological effect.

i think i'm the only one left on this thread ttc! xoxoxo <3 everyone. thanks for sharing your beautiful baby stories and jewelz, it's amazing that you are well on your way to your rainbow. i watched your slideshow today and it brought a happy tear to my eye. i hope i get to join you all!


----------



## shantehend

Horsey, you will be joining us soon hun. We are all praying for you. You will soon be cooking your own rainbow, and we will be right here to encourage you.

Jewelz, I guess boy. But only because you guys already have your girl.


----------



## beeba

Jewels - Happy 12 weeks! I'm guessing boy. Your slideshow is so cute, it made me wanna cry :) 

Horsey - :hugs: Your time will also come :hugs: Sending you lots and lots of babydust!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks ladies!! 

Horseypants yoour time will come hun. I say to just relax and not think about it so aggressively. Do what you know to do and just live your life. It will happen hun, just be patient and wait for God's timing.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Beautiful pic Jewelz, I am guessing girl 

Horsey, I know its hard hun espically being the only TTC on here but were all here for you, we have all been round the block TTC and having losses and now have good stories to tell. Your time will come and we'll all be here for you xxxxxxxxxxxx HUGS.

Hope all my other ladies are doing well.

Matilda is getting bigger by the day, shes 7lb 11 now (so put on a whole pound) and is finally fitting into all her clothes. I'll be honest and say motherhood hasnt come to me like I thought it would. 

During the day its great and we have a little routine of somewhat, but nighttimes are near impossible, she will cry for hours for no real reason (we have fed, changed, cuddled and rocked her) and she just still crys. Its awful as we are so tired and this can go on till 2am and me and OH are shattered

I know shes still very small and that eventually this will stop but it is HARD, and during these night time frenzys I am all for giving up breastfeeding, putting her on a bottle and letting her sort herself out....I know that may sound awful but breastfeeding at night is a real toughy for me, and we are maybe looking at introducing one formula feed just so she settles down a little for us. 

Anyway she is doing well in all other areas, gaining weight, nice smelly poos and wet nappys. Took her out today for the first time to the local shopping centre, it went ok. We were only out for a few hours as I dont feel comfy feeding in public and didnt have anything expressed but it was nice to have a little normality back.

I couldnt have done this without my OH he has been great with Matilda and she loves him so much and settles for him really well. He does the majority of her nappy changes although he gets so frustraited with babygrows and all the poppers lol.

I think I may be suffering the occasional post baby blues but I am feeling loads better today then yesterday, so lets hope things are looking up, I feel like I am being so selfish as its all about me and how I feel, I love my baby girl to pieces though and wouldnt change her for the world.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

i had my scan this morning and squishy is measuring right and we saw the heartbeat flickering away :cloud9:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay Stefanie that is so awesome. Congrats on your lil one!!


----------



## cckarting

that's great news steph! Sorry you're having a hard time at night c. Hopefully you can find the right combination that works for you and your princess! Dr. appt for me tomorrow!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay CCkarting make sure and update us. Are you getting nuchal testing done?


----------



## cckarting

I don't know if they do that here or not, i'm hoping so just so i can see the baby, i haven't been able to find the baby on the doppler the last few days, so i'm really freaking out, tomorrow can't come soon enough! i really would like another u/s to check and see if that pocket is almost gone so i can know if i need to expect more bleeding or if it's done now, and to to the nt scan, and to see it healthy still. Say a prayer for my bean!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I sure will hun.


----------



## cckarting

thanks crown!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good Morning ladies- How is everyone doing?


----------



## cckarting

morning jewelz! not much new to report here just waiting for my scan on the 15th, one week!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Well thats exciting!! Good to hear you don't have much to report though. That means things are going good, right? lol


----------



## cckarting

Things are....ok Had my appt last thurs Dr. couldn't find the hb but could hear it kicking so said baby must still be healthy. Still bleeding (but haven't for a few days woop woop) so were doing the scan to see the baby and check and make sure the blood pocket is gone, then we should be well on our way to a healthy baby. Hoping to get a nub shot/ guess for the u/s tech next mon.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Good luck hum I hope everything goes well. 
Do you have facebook? We have a facebook page this thread as moved to for the most part.


----------



## cckarting

i do have fb. is it a private group? i haven't announced it to fb yet........


----------



## EeyoreGirl

It is a private group CC


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

How are we all? Hope your scan goes well CC and so happy to see crown and stefs pregnancys moving along nicely.

I am on fbook so would like to join the thread seeing as its private? How do I get added? My fbook profile is private so ill have to 'find' one of you

We are doing well, Matilda is a little madam at nights and will not settle for us, think she may have colic as she crys constantly sometimes.

I've stopped breastfeeding, hard decision but I was miserable and suffering a little PND, moving her onto formula was best for us both as I am now more happy in myself and love to offer cuddles comfort to Matilda when she crys where as before I didnt want her near me as I hated feeding her constantly and felt thats all I was there for.

Cant beleive shes nearly 4 weeks, shes changing so much already.

xxx


----------



## cckarting

oh c i can't believe she is getting so big already! Hope the colic get's better for her, and she settles more easily.


----------



## shantehend

C, I'm glad Matilda is doing well and you are good with your decision to switch to formula. Whatever works for you both and makes you feel good is best for you. At least you gave it a good try 

Cc, hope everything is well. Can't wait to hear about your next scan


----------



## MrsMcD123

Ladies- you can look me up on facebook and I'll add you :) My name is Cassandra McDonald. :)


----------



## cckarting

well the dr called this afternoon and wants to move my scan from monday to tomorrow! so i'm getting my scan tomorrow at 1130!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

I've managed to find Jewelz on facebook so have friend requested but cant find eeyore girl or mrsmcd as there are quite a few of you lol. 

Private message me and ill let you know my name/profile pic and you can add me xx

XXXXXXXX


----------



## c1403

shantehend said:


> C, I'm glad Matilda is doing well and you are good with your decision to switch to formula. Whatever works for you both and makes you feel good is best for you. At least you gave it a good try
> 
> Cc, hope everything is well. Can't wait to hear about your next scan

It was a hard decision as I wanted to breastfeed for at least 3 months but I was miserable. I would cry everytime Matilda woke up as I dreaded having to feed her, my boobs were so sore and I just resented the baby ever waking for a feed. As soon as I finished feeding I wanted her off me and back in her crib, no cuddles and I didnt feel like her mummy....the formula has helped us both as were much closer and happier.... although were now dealing with other problems like lack of sleep, colic, waking up every few hours etc but I am happier in my head and not so upset all the time so I know it was best decision all round.

xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

C1403 you have been added to the BnB FB page as of this morning US time.


----------



## Crownjewelz

Look who got a new ticker!!! Woo-HOO!!!


----------



## StefanieC

beautiful name! xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

Thanks!


----------



## cckarting

love the name!! to cute :)


----------



## jj84

Ladies!!
I have just read this ENTIRE thread from start to finish - yes right back to 2011 when it all started. It has taken me about 2 hours. I know that seems crazy but I started and I just got HOOKED!

You are all inspirational women. Sad stories of loss but also of joy, positives, births, successes. Well done everyone and thank you for keeping me entertained for over 2 hours!

Good luck to everyone with new babies and also good luck to those still pregnant! Hope it all goes well :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

jj84 said:


> Ladies!!
> I have just read this ENTIRE thread from start to finish - yes right back to 2011 when it all started. It has taken me about 2 hours. I know that seems crazy but I started and I just got HOOKED!
> 
> You are all inspirational women. Sad stories of loss but also of joy, positives, births, successes. Well done everyone and thank you for keeping me entertained for over 2 hours!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with new babies and also good luck to those still pregnant! Hope it all goes well :)

Wow that takes some serious dedication!! Thank you. We are all sort of attached to one anothe on this thread! As you have read you are more than welcome to join us! This thread is pretty much dead now and we all hang out on our facebook page now that we know each other personally. Haha!


----------



## c1403

Loving the ticker Jewelz and the name is gorgeous xxx

Wow, read this whole thread that's great.....I'll like to read back on it sometime if I ever get the time, it was last new years we all came together and it's nearly that time of year again. 

Love my Bnb ladies and babies xxx


----------



## jj84

It's cool reading past threads because everyone's signatures show current tickers so you are reading that they got a negative that month, or about a loss, but you know it ends well as there is a big ticker underneath that says 16 weeks pregnant etc... or a picture of a baby in the icon!


----------



## seaweed eater

JJ that is so sweet! Hope your WTT time flies by and you are pregnant soon afterward! :hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Jj84 best if luck and congrats on your upcoming wedding!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Crownjewelz said:


> jj84 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!
> I have just read this ENTIRE thread from start to finish - yes right back to 2011 when it all started. It has taken me about 2 hours. I know that seems crazy but I started and I just got HOOKED!
> 
> You are all inspirational women. Sad stories of loss but also of joy, positives, births, successes. Well done everyone and thank you for keeping me entertained for over 2 hours!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with new babies and also good luck to those still pregnant! Hope it all goes well :)
> 
> Wow that takes some serious dedication!! Thank you. We are all sort of attached to one anothe on this thread! As you have read you are more than welcome to join us! This thread is pretty much dead now and we all hang out on our facebook page now that we know each other personally. Haha!Click to expand...


SOOOO over the moon happy for you Jewelz!!!!!!!!!!!! I have just read all the updates on everyone... brought lots of smiles to my face.
Can't believe you are already 17 weeks, that is crazzzyy and so wonderful! And a baby girl... this just gets better and better!

I just popped in to say hi and see if I could be added to the FB group.. 
I currently just started my TWW.... its been many months of grueling TTC and TWWs. Just trying to stay positive as much as possible. The 1 year mark of trying has just about rolled around so i'm not in desperation yet. Feels like eternity but i know its not. 3 DPO now and KNOW I ovulated TWICE this month from my OvaCue fertility montior... so hope is there I suppose!

Anywho, would love to join the group!! You can find me if you want under Bree Cerny
Can't wait to catch up :)


----------



## cckarting

Hi bree fx this is your month!


----------



## seaweed eater

BREE!!! Hi!! :happydance: So great to hear from you. I really hope this is your month! :hugs:

I tried searching for you on facebook but couldn't find you :( maybe check your privacy settings?


----------



## BreeLeeC

seaweed eater said:


> BREE!!! Hi!! :happydance: So great to hear from you. I really hope this is your month! :hugs:
> 
> I tried searching for you on facebook but couldn't find you :( maybe check your privacy settings?

darn! I just changed my settings, please look for me again :)


----------



## seaweed eater

I just sent you a friend request :)


----------



## BreeLeeC

seaweed eater said:


> I just sent you a friend request :)

You found me! Thank you... how do I become part of the FB group??


----------



## sunkiss

hey ladies, just wanted to stop by n say how much i appreciate all of u n our journeys, its been an amazing yr n i am so grateful to have spent my pregnancy with the best group of ladies on bnb, i cant believe its been a yr, happy new yrs ladies, luv u all!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I can't believe it either! I was just thinking about how, even though this New Year's may not be as exciting as a year ago, it is better, because what I was hoping for so much is actually here now. <3 So glad to have shared the journey with all of you.


----------



## sunkiss

emmm where is everyone, i been gone for awhile, r we just updating on fb now?


----------



## seaweed eater

Yep! Pretty much...


----------



## sunkiss

ok


----------



## Crownjewelz

yeah I think this thread as run its course. We all know each other too well now to be on here. LOL


----------



## c1403

I'm still around on bnb but you ladies are my friends now,hence you see all my babbling on Facebook. 
It's been an amazing year and love you all loads
Exciting times to come in 2013, more babies and watching our LO 's develop and grow
XxX


----------



## sunkiss

jewelz i want to rub ur belly :haha:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Sunkiss you can rub my belly any time you want! Be for warned though, she might kick ya! LOL


----------

